# The Word Association Game..



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Lets lighten it up a bit with the "The Word Association Game".

I will start it off with a word then you add another word that is relevant to it, or near enough for Jazz.

The only rule is it has to be only one word..

OK the word is..

Motorhome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Forum


----------



## rayrecrok

Troll


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

internet


----------



## rayrecrok

Google


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

search


----------



## catzontour

engine


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

steam


----------



## rayrecrok

Train


----------



## catzontour

late!


----------



## rayrecrok

Dead


----------



## ChocaMocha

*word game*

driver

(was meant to come after train,but I was too slow)


----------



## rayrecrok

Screw


----------



## Zube

thread


----------



## rayrecrok

Say


----------



## locovan

Speak


----------



## tattytony

Needle


----------



## locovan

upset


----------



## tattytony

Angry


----------



## rayrecrok

Handkerchief


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

calm


----------



## bognormike

storm


----------



## locovan

Lightening


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

thunder


----------



## ChocaMocha

rain


----------



## catzontour

dance


----------



## ChocaMocha

music


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

twist


----------



## catzontour

shout


----------



## ChocaMocha

angry


----------



## catzontour

wasp


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sting


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:?


----------



## catzontour

Police :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

patrol


----------



## catzontour

scouts


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tent


----------



## ChocaMocha

peg


----------



## catzontour

leg


----------



## ChocaMocha

stockings


----------



## catzontour

robbers


----------



## lucky-1

balaclava


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

battle


----------



## catzontour

Axe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tree


----------



## greenasthegrass

Spade!


----------



## catzontour

Ace


----------



## locovan

card


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Valentine


----------



## jimmyd0g

lover


----------



## ChocaMocha

sweetheart


----------



## raynipper

Cardiac


----------



## ChocaMocha

arrest


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

JAIL


----------



## rayrecrok

Bird


----------



## ChocaMocha

feathers


----------



## rayrecrok

Flight


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fancy


----------



## catzontour

man 8O


----------



## jimmyd0g

pants


----------



## catzontour

ants


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

nest


----------



## suedew

vipers


----------



## catzontour

windscreen :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

offscreen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

idol


----------



## rayrecrok

lazy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

showertime :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Soap


----------



## Pard

Neighbours


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

hell


----------



## raynipper

bent


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

twisted


----------



## jimmyd0g

wheel


----------



## Hymervanman

wagon


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Train


----------



## locovan

Teach


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

learn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

forget :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> learn


You don't half put up some odd avatars Dave, annotation might help on some :wink: :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks kev see my thread Remembering


never


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry Dave, Missed that, talk about foot in mouth.

Hope the surprise worth the wait, and of course condolences.

Ever (Never EVER Forget)


----------



## raynipper

For


----------



## rayrecrok

Ever


----------



## kaacee

and


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

she


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

male


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

email


----------



## raynipper

snail


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

lettuce


----------



## rayrecrok

Rabbit


----------



## raynipper

women


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

drivers


----------



## raynipper

windows


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

insulated (trying to find single pane insulated windows for the back of the Movano)


----------



## rayrecrok

Glass


----------



## raynipper

wine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ahh


----------



## rayrecrok

Bless


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

my


----------



## Hymervanman

Soul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brother


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sister


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ignacious (follow that) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Salacious :lol:


----------



## raynipper

dictionary


----------



## apxc15

Desire


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

to


----------



## GasWorks

Bus :?


----------



## kayhanna

stop


----------



## raynipper

Arrêt


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 
go


----------



## jimmyd0g

cat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

food


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dinnertime


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

plate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

(Err) glass


----------



## kayhanna

drink


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pool


----------



## kayhanna

swim


----------



## raynipper

lake .............. (of wine)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

(ahh bigger) drink


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

guiness


----------



## suedew

Rigwelter


----------



## sallytrafic

snecklifter


----------



## jimmyd0g

What?


----------



## waz

where


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

how


----------



## bigbazza

Hello


----------



## suedew

Dolly


----------



## bognormike

corn


----------



## waz

Field


----------



## Hymervanman

Gun


----------



## jimmyd0g

Marshall


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Rally


----------



## suedew

Flag


----------



## rayrecrok

Concrete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

block


----------



## rayrecrok

Breeze


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sailing


----------



## rayrecrok

Seasick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

vomit


----------



## flyingpig

Projectiled


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rocket


----------



## rayrecrok

Propulsion


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wind


----------



## suedew

Jet


----------



## rayrecrok

Whitby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

dracular


----------



## suedew

Fangs


----------



## rayrecrok

Bite


----------



## suedew

mega :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

minute


----------



## rayrecrok

Steak


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ENOUGH


----------



## bigbazza

Sure


----------



## rayrecrok

Plethora


----------



## bigbazza

Doesn't make sense now Ray, you should have been quicker  



Sure


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

stockings


----------



## bigbazza

fishnet


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

seamed


----------



## rayrecrok

purling :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

stream


----------



## Spacerunner

fish


----------



## sallytrafic

micheal


----------



## rayrecrok

Hurricane


----------



## kayhanna

storm


----------



## Spacerunner

force


----------



## rayrecrok

Strength


----------



## sallytrafic

Dogger


----------



## Blizzard

Bank


----------



## rayrecrok

turn


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

dizzy


----------



## rayrecrok

Heights


----------



## jimmyd0g

Wuthering


----------



## PhilK

*words*

spuds


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Cadbury`s


----------



## rayrecrok

York


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

minster


----------



## rayrecrok

cathedral


----------



## Pard

towers


----------



## rayrecrok

twin


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Tub


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

boat


----------



## bigbazza

Tug


----------



## rayrecrok

Sea


----------



## bigbazza

weed


----------



## Ozzyjohn

flobba-lobba-lob



(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## suedew

Bill


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ben


----------



## jimmyd0g

Dover


----------



## sallytrafic

Castle


----------



## Blizzard

Rook


----------



## raynipper

raspberry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cream


----------



## suedew

Crackers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fireworks


----------



## kayhanna

Rocket


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

moon


----------



## kayhanna

Stars


----------



## brockley

Famous


----------



## rayrecrok

world


----------



## brockley

Third


----------



## rayrecrok

place


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

chicago


----------



## rayrecrok

America


----------



## brockley

Gullible


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

stupid


----------



## rayrecrok

dull


----------



## brockley

Dullard


----------



## rayrecrok

ignorant


----------



## Scolds

person


----------



## kayhanna

Human


----------



## rayrecrok

skeleton


----------



## jimmyd0g

key


----------



## kayhanna

Lock


----------



## Ozzyjohn

lock


----------



## Ozzyjohn

snap


----------



## rayrecrok

lunch


----------



## kayhanna

Box


----------



## bigbazza

Office


----------



## kayhanna

Clerk


----------



## raynipper

Superman


----------



## kayhanna

Fly


----------



## bigbazza

Virgin


----------



## Ozzyjohn

chaste


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

morality


----------



## bigbazza

No


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

why


----------



## rayrecrok

question


----------



## bigbazza

time


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

waits


----------



## Pard

lingers


----------



## rayrecrok

smell


----------



## bigbazza

Bad


----------



## brockley

Feet


----------



## brockley

Timing


----------



## bigbazza

inches


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

slowly


----------



## rayrecrok

forward


----------



## Pard

prop


----------



## brockley

Airframe


----------



## jimmyd0g

Zimmer frame


----------



## Pard

jimmyd0g said:


> Zimmer frame


(One word?)

Walker


----------



## jimmyd0g

Correction


----------



## jimmyd0g

Zimmerframe!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

house


----------



## brockley

Mobile


----------



## rayrecrok

phone


----------



## waz

call


----------



## rayrecrok

girl


----------



## suedew

Power


----------



## bigbazza

Ranger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

park


----------



## locovan

Swings


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

roundabouts


----------



## rayrecrok

traffic


----------



## waz

cones


----------



## bigbazza

Fir


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tree


----------



## kayhanna

Oak


----------



## locovan

table


----------



## raynipper

calculus


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

smartarse :lol:


----------



## catzontour

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

facile. :wink:


----------



## Ozzyjohn

fecial


----------



## locovan

tramp


----------



## Blizzard

steamer


----------



## locovan

paddle


----------



## rayrecrok

oar


----------



## locovan

splash


----------



## raynipper

glugg


----------



## Seeker

gulp


----------



## Pard

sloshed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fall


----------



## locovan

dive


----------



## busterbears

foul


----------



## Blizzard

temper


----------



## Compaq5315

Bad


----------



## locovan

naughty


----------



## Blizzard

thoughts


----------



## bigbazza

Wicked.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

witch


----------



## Pard

charming


----------



## bigbazza

Prince


----------



## rayrecrok

crown


----------



## catzontour

half


----------



## Pard

baked


----------



## catzontour

potato


----------



## rayrecrok

Rooney :lol:


----------



## Pard

Micky


----------



## bigbazza

Mouse


----------



## locovan

trap


----------



## rayrecrok

cull


----------



## bigbazza

Seal


----------



## raynipper

wax


----------



## busterbears

candle


----------



## locovan

wax


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Lyrical


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

songwriter


----------



## locovan

melody


----------



## bigbazza

Tunes


----------



## busterbears

ipod


----------



## raynipper

iShelf


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

library


----------



## busterbears

cluedo


----------



## Pard

Monopoly


----------



## julie1

chance


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Inn


----------



## raynipper

hostelry


----------



## rayrecrok

Alcohol


----------



## Blizzard

poisoning


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

murderer


----------



## rayrecrok

hanging


----------



## locovan

Limp


----------



## rayrecrok

wrist :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wrist :lol:


----------



## locovan

hand


----------



## Pard

bagged


----------



## rayrecrok

mine :wink:


----------



## locovan

coal


----------



## rayrecrok

davey


----------



## locovan

lamp


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

electric


----------



## busterbears

socket


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

nut


----------



## busterbears

anaphylaxis


----------



## locovan

allergies


----------



## raynipper

fuzz


----------



## Blizzard

hot


----------



## locovan

water


----------



## bigbazza

Bed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sleep


----------



## Blizzard

walking


----------



## locovan

talking


----------



## bigbazza

Clock


----------



## busterbears

ticking


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bomb


----------



## Blizzard

proof


----------



## locovan

blast


----------



## Pard

quarrying


----------



## raynipper

slag


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

heap


----------



## raynipper

Aberfan


----------



## julie1

Wales


----------



## bigbazza

Welsh


----------



## locovan

cake


----------



## rayrecrok

birthday


----------



## Pard

suits


----------



## waz

you


----------



## locovan

him


----------



## rayrecrok

her


----------



## locovan

Sister


----------



## rayrecrok

sledge


----------



## Pard

Scissor


----------



## bigbazza

Sisters


----------



## Blizzard

Friars


----------



## Pard

Fryers


----------



## Blizzard

chips


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

logs :lol:


----------



## busterbears

cabin


----------



## raynipper

logarithms


----------



## locovan

maths


----------



## bigbazza

Homework


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Cleaning


----------



## bigbazza

Cloth


----------



## locovan

Rag


----------



## hiddenseven

time


----------



## hiddenseven

time


----------



## Pard

gentlemen


----------



## moblee

Ladies


----------



## bigbazza

Cloakroom


----------



## raynipper

Zorro


----------



## locovan

mask


----------



## bognormike

ball


----------



## locovan

Bounce


----------



## bigbazza

Balls


----------



## locovan

tennis


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

elbow


----------



## locovan

knee


----------



## raynipper

bursitis


----------



## busterbears

inflammation


----------



## rayrecrok

pain


----------



## Blizzard

killers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Brady


----------



## raynipper

bunch


----------



## bigbazza

Grapes


----------



## moblee

Wine


----------



## bigbazza

Women


----------



## locovan

leaders


----------



## raynipper

hahahaha


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

chimpanzee :wink:


----------



## raynipper

hyena


----------



## bigbazza

Laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

crying


----------



## grizzlyj

wolf


----------



## locovan

howl


----------



## grizzlyj

Oink


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Bacon


----------



## Sarton

Francis


----------



## grizzlyj

Chichester


----------



## locovan

spire


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Crooked


----------



## grizzlyj

Hat


----------



## locovan

cap


----------



## rayrecrok

flat


----------



## grizzlyj

penthouse


----------



## Sarton

playboy


----------



## grizzlyj

playgirl


----------



## rayrecrok

Hooker


----------



## grizzlyj

prop


----------



## rayrecrok

timber


----------



## moblee

Plank.


----------



## locovan

Floor


----------



## rayrecrok

polish


----------



## locovan

Shine


----------



## rayrecrok

gloss


----------



## pandalf

PAINT


----------



## bigbazza

Pot


----------



## locovan

tub


----------



## rayrecrok

boat


----------



## Pard

trip


----------



## locovan

fall


----------



## catzontour

guy


----------



## bigbazza

Fawkes


----------



## locovan

Bonfire


----------



## rayrecrok

flames


----------



## locovan

Burning


----------



## julie1

Bush


----------



## locovan

Shrub


----------



## rayrecrok

garden


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

work


----------



## rayrecrok

sweat :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

odour


----------



## bigbazza

Eaters


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

slimmers


----------



## locovan

cakes :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

delicatessen


----------



## blade1889

salami


----------



## Pard

sliced


----------



## locovan

Fingers


----------



## bognormike

chocolate


----------



## locovan

bar


----------



## bognormike

london pride


----------



## Sarton

arsenal


----------



## raynipper

woolwich


----------



## asprn

scratch


----------



## waz

card


----------



## locovan

Ace


----------



## bigbazza

Spades


----------



## locovan

Tunnel


----------



## Pard

Colditz


----------



## locovan

soldiers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tinkers


----------



## bigbazza

Tailors


----------



## Sprinta

dummies


----------



## rayrecrok

teat


----------



## pandalf

suckle


----------



## locovan

Pig


----------



## raynipper

poke


----------



## rayrecrok

finger


----------



## raynipper

fish


----------



## Pard

bait


----------



## rayrecrok

hook


----------



## bigbazza

Captain


----------



## rayrecrok

clipper


----------



## bigbazza

Hair


----------



## rayrecrok

ginger


----------



## blade1889

Biscuits


----------



## rayrecrok

snack


----------



## locovan

sandwich


----------



## rayrecrok

crab


----------



## Spacerunner

ointment


----------



## rayrecrok

medcine


----------



## Blizzard

ball


----------



## rayrecrok

bounce


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

boobs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

Mistakes


----------



## rayrecrok

Boob. (again)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bra


----------



## rayrecrok

wired


----------



## raynipper

16a.


----------



## rayrecrok

mouthfull :lol:


----------



## TR5

Swallow!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wow


----------



## bigbazza

Yay


----------



## TR5

Oh!


----------



## catzontour

No!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

yes


----------



## catzontour

Please


----------



## rayrecrok

thanks


----------



## Blizzard

giving


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

taking


----------



## catzontour

over


----------



## rayrecrok

under


----------



## Blizzard

handed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

left


----------



## raynipper

England


----------



## rayrecrok

shirt


----------



## Blizzard

"T"


----------



## rayrecrok

truculent


----------



## Pard

motorhome-ulent


----------



## rayrecrok

quantity


----------



## Pard

discount


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cheaper


----------



## rayrecrok

bargain


----------



## locovan

Cheap


----------



## bigbazza

Chips


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wood


----------



## Blizzard

forest


----------



## catzontour

Gump :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

thick


----------



## raynipper

Sunblest


----------



## rayrecrok

slice


----------



## Pard

cake


----------



## bigbazza

Ginger


----------



## raynipper

wine .....


----------



## rayrecrok

cork


----------



## julie1

screw


----------



## catzontour

nut


----------



## rayrecrok

seamusog :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

radical


----------



## TR5

extremist


----------



## locovan

Hitler


----------



## rayrecrok

bunker


----------



## Pard

golf


----------



## Pard

golf


----------



## bigbazza

Tee


----------



## catzontour

total :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

plonker


----------



## grizzlyj

Rodney


----------



## bigbazza

Marsh


----------



## grizzlyj

Harrier


----------



## raynipper

Jump


----------



## rayrecrok

Aggh got to resist it!...

Jet :roll:


----------



## raynipper

VTOL


----------



## grizzlyj

fubar


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong


----------



## grizzlyj

trousers!


----------



## rayrecrok

plasticine


----------



## busterbears

morph


----------



## Stormycat

suit


----------



## bigbazza

space


----------



## raynipper

France


----------



## rayrecrok

frogs


----------



## bigbazza

Spawn


----------



## rayrecrok

fry


----------



## julie1

small


----------



## rayrecrok

midget


----------



## waz

dwarf


----------



## bigbazza

Red


----------



## locovan

Christmas


----------



## bigbazza

Red Christmas? You got me their Mavis


----------



## Pard

cheer


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> Red Christmas? You got me their Mavis


Look around at Christmas and Red is the most colour you will see. father xmas is all in red :wink:

happy


----------



## BillCreer

moron


----------



## locovan

thug


----------



## BillCreer

Boat


----------



## rayrecrok

bilge


----------



## locovan

rats


----------



## bigbazza

Tails


----------



## catzontour

heads


----------



## grizzlyj

guillotine


----------



## locovan

chopper


----------



## grizzlyj

leather


----------



## locovan

thong


----------



## rayrecrok

skimpy


----------



## grizzlyj

cheesewire


----------



## rayrecrok

cutter


----------



## raynipper

frigate


----------



## catzontour

submarine


----------



## sallytrafic

Boot 




(Das)


----------



## locovan

Car


----------



## catzontour

camping


----------



## bigbazza

Stove


----------



## catzontour

gas


----------



## Pard

bottle


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## catzontour

belly


----------



## locovan

Pork


----------



## TR5

scratchings.


----------



## waz

itch


----------



## TR5

irritation


----------



## catzontour

rash


----------



## bognormike

hasty


----------



## Pard

impulsive


----------



## bigbazza

Spender


----------



## grizzlyj

Bassey


----------



## catzontour

Temple


----------



## mygalnme

Pagoda


----------



## grizzlyj

Koi


----------



## Pard

carp


----------



## HeatherChloe

Cyprinidae


----------



## grizzlyj

Wikipedia!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyprinidae


----------



## Pard

Britannica


----------



## grizzlyj

MHF


----------



## Pard

forum


----------



## raynipper

diverse


----------



## waz

iyty


----------



## mygalnme

OMG... :?


----------



## bognormike

exclamation


----------



## Pard

mark


----------



## grizzlyj

Twain


----------



## mygalnme

Time


----------



## grizzlyj

Greenwich


----------



## EEVpilot

Mean


----------



## rayrecrok

giving


----------



## raynipper

up


----------



## Spacerunner

Lift


----------



## suedew

spirits


----------



## Hezbez

poltergeist


----------



## Sarton

manifestation


----------



## ramblingon

Spiced rum and Pineapple.


----------



## raynipper

cocktail


----------



## catzontour

stick


----------



## raynipper

up


----------



## aldra

down


----------



## catzontour

duvet


----------



## aldra

cover


----------



## Pard

hide


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

jekyl


----------



## bigbazza

Doctor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Rossi


----------



## BillCreer

Simoncelli


----------



## aldra

vermicelli


----------



## Pard

chocolate


----------



## Hezbez

labrador


----------



## locovan

spaniel


----------



## aldra

King Charles


----------



## BillCreer

aldra said:


> King Charles


Two words you owe us all £5

YorkshireTerrier/Chiwawa


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

dollocks

Dave p

Off the bog 8)


----------



## aldra

castrate


----------



## BillCreer

Vicious


----------



## Hezbez

Sid


----------



## bognormike

knee

8)


----------



## AndrewandShirley

cartlidge


----------



## aldra

printer


----------



## BillCreer

Wapping


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Revolt



Dave p


----------



## aldra

peasants


----------



## LionelG6HXW

lowlife


----------



## aldra

highlife


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

getta


----------



## aldra

???????


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: life


----------



## LionelG6HXW

coach


----------



## raynipper

pissup


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

brewery


----------



## catzontour

organise


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

holidays


----------



## aldra

summer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

when?


----------



## aldra

If not now---

(couldnt resist it)


----------



## grizzlyj

tomorrow!


----------



## aldra

today


----------



## grizzlyj

arrive


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

aderci


----------



## aldra

Roma


----------



## waz

gypsy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Scrap


----------



## Pard

fight


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

where


----------



## bigbazza

When?


----------



## Marrabone

tomorrow


----------



## carol

Cheddar


----------



## Pard

Wensleydale


----------



## aldra

Yorkshire


----------



## grizzlyj

pudding


yum yum


----------



## TDG

diet


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

`coke


----------



## aldra

cola


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

PeterKay


----------



## Pard

Bolton


----------



## bognormike

parrot




(Dead Parrot sketch - monty python, to explain....)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

???????
:wink: 
seed


----------



## Pard

tennis


----------



## Sarton

elbow


----------



## aldra

grease


----------



## Pard

BeeGees


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wasps


----------



## raynipper

Hoover


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Edgar


----------



## raynipper

jay


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cloth


----------



## raynipper

perverts


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

raincoat


----------



## raynipper

censorship


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

censor


----------



## grizzlyj

X-rated


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

films


----------



## HeatherChloe

movies


----------



## raynipper

censorship


----------



## grizzlyj

battleship


----------



## raynipper

extravagance


----------



## aldra

starship


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

enterprise


----------



## grizzlyj

Klingon


----------



## Pard

Phawloff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Standup


----------



## grizzlyj

comedian


----------



## raynipper

Boris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Karloff


----------



## Pard

Frankenstein


----------



## bognormike

monster


----------



## raynipper

Sutch


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Screaming


----------



## grizzlyj

orgasm


----------



## raynipper

fake


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

really


----------



## raynipper

nearly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

there


----------



## raynipper

there


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

where


----------



## raynipper

here


----------



## rayrecrok

locality


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

beer


----------



## raynipper

13%


----------



## rayrecrok

fraction


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

divide


----------



## aldra

multiply


----------



## raynipper

conquer


----------



## Pard

conker


----------



## ramblingon

Kids.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

animals


----------



## teemyob

*zoo*

Zoo


----------



## rayrecrok

caged


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

poledancers


----------



## StewartJ

Sand-dancer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

snake


----------



## Hymerintacto

*Word association game.*

Wilson? Keppel? Betty? (OK...it's 3 words....but it's a hard act to follow!)


----------



## aldra

names


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

people


----------



## raynipper

overpopulation


----------



## aldra

meltdown


----------



## TDG

reactor


----------



## rayrecrok

Sun


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## rayrecrok

drip


----------



## billplant

again


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

never


----------



## rayrecrok

fornicate


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

alone


----------



## grizzlyj

freedom!!!!


----------



## aldra

servitude


----------



## rayrecrok

slave


----------



## grizzlyj

fashion


----------



## rayrecrok

anorexia


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sisterinlaw


----------



## grizzlyj

loopy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cats


----------



## grizzlyj

eyes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

nose


----------



## teemyob

*pinocchio*

pinocchio


----------



## rayrecrok

wooden


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

horse


----------



## Pard

play


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

dough


----------



## rayrecrok

Euro


----------



## aldra

Chaos


----------



## grizzlyj

serenity


----------



## teemyob

*Serenity*

Movie


----------



## rayrecrok

Jaws


----------



## grizzlyj

Bond


----------



## aldra

age


----------



## rayrecrok

pension


----------



## raynipper

pitiful


----------



## rayrecrok

Cameron


----------



## grizzlyj

fab


----------



## raynipper

???


----------



## rayrecrok

grizzlyj said:


> fab


cough!


----------



## grizzlyj

splutter!


----------



## rayrecrok

Phlegm


----------



## raynipper

sweetcorn


----------



## rayrecrok

Carp


----------



## aldra

koi


----------



## grizzlyj

pond


----------



## raynipper

merygoround


----------



## bognormike

fair


----------



## raynipper

deal


----------



## rayrecrok

Brownfools


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sophorons :lol:


----------



## aldra

help!


----------



## rayrecrok

aldra said:


> help!


+1


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sophisticatedmorons 8) :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## aldra

aliens


----------



## rayrecrok

spacemen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shuttle


----------



## aldra

lancashire


----------



## raynipper

lost


----------



## Pard

horizons


----------



## aldra

Ray, big cotton industry when I was a girl
Shuttles, cotton mills, looms
Englands dark satanic mills

And all that
Aldra


----------



## aldra

sunsets


----------



## grizzlyj

tropical


----------



## aldra

fish


----------



## grizzlyj

fingers


----------



## bigbazza

Two


----------



## grizzlyj

united


----------



## rayrecrok

married


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

heterosexual


----------



## AndrewandShirley

straight


----------



## aldra

crooked


----------



## rayrecrok

old


----------



## TDG

legs


----------



## grizzlyj

sea


----------



## rayrecrok

Atlantic


----------



## grizzlyj

ocean


----------



## teemyob

*Ocean*

Marine


----------



## grizzlyj

environment


----------



## rayrecrok

pollution


----------



## Pard

clean-up


----------



## TDG

Shell


----------



## locovan

Cockles


----------



## TDG

of


----------



## rayrecrok

preposition


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

deposition


----------



## aldra

diaspora


----------



## locovan

migration


----------



## aldra

exodus


----------



## TDG

Somalia


----------



## teemyob

*Somalia*

Pirates


----------



## rayrecrok

Cutlass


----------



## aldra

swashbuckle


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

roger


----------



## lesanne

Moore


----------



## aldra

less


----------



## locovan

Light


----------



## suedew

Life


----------



## aldra

Death


----------



## brens

Mortified


----------



## rayrecrok

shame


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

hope


----------



## aldra

eternal


----------



## brens

forever


----------



## aldra

Amen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Corner


----------



## rayrecrok

angle


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

iron


----------



## rayrecrok

ferrous


----------



## kayhanna

metal


----------



## Sarton

heavy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mamacass


----------



## rayrecrok

dead


----------



## aldra

remembered


----------



## rayrecrok

Hendrix


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

uncle


----------



## aldra

Tom


----------



## bognormike

tom


----------



## spykal

Pipers


----------



## bognormike

pig


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Bacon


----------



## aldra

saved


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

football


----------



## brens

mania


----------



## Bill_OR

bipolar


----------



## aldra

bear


----------



## Wilmannie

HUG


----------



## TDG

hoody


----------



## aldra

crow


----------



## waz

feet


----------



## brens

smelly :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

feet


----------



## Pard

yards


----------



## Pard

yards


----------



## aldra

inches


----------



## PincherM

Imperial


----------



## aldra

mints


----------



## PincherM

Beef


----------



## rayrecrok

Botham


----------



## PincherM

Walk


----------



## aldra

run


----------



## PincherM

Cresta


----------



## rayrecrok

scary


----------



## brens

Spider


----------



## Pard

-man


----------



## PincherM

mantra


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chant


----------



## PincherM

Chanter


----------



## cocoa

bagpipes


----------



## PincherM

Octopus


----------



## rayrecrok

Invertebrates


----------



## aldra

backbone


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

disc


----------



## PincherM

Laminectomy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

flooring


----------



## BillCreer

planker


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tree


----------



## raynipper

four


----------



## Wilmannie

sails


----------



## bazzeruk

rigging


----------



## rayrecrok

rope


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

soap-on-a


----------



## aldra

soprano


----------



## Sarton

Tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

icecream


----------



## PincherM

Shrouds


----------



## PincherM

Forget shrouds. I was on wrong page.

Walls


----------



## aldra

Drystone


----------



## locovan

sheep


----------



## rayrecrok

Wales


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch






900 up already :lol:


----------



## locovan

Wales :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This should not be allowed as its more than one word when translated
'tis a silly place. In wales. The name apparently was to attract visitors and means "st marys church in the hollow down by the whitew river" or something like that anyway.

Church


----------



## rayrecrok

Charlotte


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Apple


----------



## teemyob

*Apple*

pie


----------



## aldra

crust


----------



## BillCreer

Mantle


----------



## aldra

Tilly


----------



## raynipper

lamp


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

gas


oh no the gas word :lol:


----------



## aldra

Beltch


----------



## raynipper

Yorkshireman


----------



## locovan

Beefy


----------



## aldra

Beefeater


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Me


----------



## aldra

Menimini


----------



## raynipper

Gemini


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Leo


----------



## aldra

lion


----------



## rayrecrok

Bar


----------



## aldra

must get a life---tomorrow 


Maid


----------



## brens

chamber


----------



## rayrecrok

music


----------



## brens

score


----------



## aldra

scratch


----------



## brens

golf


----------



## Pard

tedium


----------



## aldra

bored


----------



## bigbazza

Stiff


----------



## lesanne

Splif


----------



## HarleyDave

Rizla


----------



## lesanne

Roller


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bentley


----------



## rayrecrok

luxury


----------



## aldra

sensuous


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

women


----------



## aldra

adam


----------



## BillCreer

areservoir


----------



## rayrecrok

BillCreer said:


> areservoir


storage :wink:


----------



## mygalnme

space


----------



## HarleyDave

shuttle


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cock


----------



## rayrecrok

Hen


----------



## lesanne

Pecked


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

kissed


----------



## PincherM

Cannon


----------



## waz

Ball


----------



## waz

Ball


----------



## Wilmannie

games


----------



## mygalnme

room


----------



## PincherM

thermostat


----------



## rayrecrok

temperature


----------



## BillCreer

Rising



Just been talking to Elvis


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Damp


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

squid


----------



## rayrecrok

giant


----------



## locovan

Dwarf


----------



## rayrecrok

oxymoron :wink:


----------



## BillCreer

Cretin




Nothing personal.


----------



## aldra

creosote


----------



## PincherM

paraffin


----------



## Pard

oil


----------



## PincherM

lubricate


----------



## locovan

Squeak


----------



## PincherM

bubble


----------



## teemyob

*Squeak*

Bubble


----------



## BillCreer

Double


----------



## PincherM

top


----------



## rayrecrok

hat


----------



## Hymerintacto

Trick


----------



## PincherM

confuse


----------



## aldra

Confucius


----------



## raynipper

sayeth


----------



## rayrecrok

statement


----------



## aldra

bank


----------



## BillCreer

Martin


----------



## PincherM

house


----------



## raynipper

doss


----------



## PincherM

kip


----------



## Pard

Caravans


----------



## aldra

camels


----------



## BillCreer

Trains


----------



## aldra

boats


----------



## BillCreer

Planes


----------



## PincherM

camels


----------



## PincherM

Sopwith


----------



## aldra

pobs


----------



## rayrecrok

milk


----------



## Hymerintacto

Honey


----------



## aldra

bread


----------



## waz

butter


----------



## aldra

mountain


----------



## rayrecrok

snow


----------



## aldra

snowmam


----------



## lesanne

melting


----------



## mygalnme

moments


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Boone


----------



## rayrecrok

docks


----------



## aldra

Quay


----------



## lesanne

SIDE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

top


----------



## lesanne

BACK....,,..


----------



## rayrecrok

spine


----------



## aldra

siding


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

BACKWARDS


----------



## lesanne

reversing


----------



## aldra

woops missed spine  

camera


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

digital


----------



## lesanne

anolog


----------



## Wilmannie

radio


----------



## brens

head


----------



## PincherM

Liverpool


----------



## bazzeruk

sitcoms


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

funny


----------



## brens

bone


----------



## PincherM

ham


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

salad


----------



## aldra

cream


----------



## PincherM

doughnut


----------



## aldra

hole


----------



## rayrecrok

arse.. (couldn't resist it  )


----------



## bognormike

nick 8)


----------



## aldra

old


----------



## rayrecrok

fossil


----------



## PincherM

complete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Twa, no I cant do that one

Knob :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

brass


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

knockers


----------



## rayrecrok

Bra (I can see a theme emerging here)


----------



## raynipper

48D


----------



## aldra

wd40


----------



## rayrecrok

lube


----------



## PincherM

Blimey!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shocked


----------



## rayrecrok

amps


----------



## raynipper

avo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

meter


----------



## PincherM

metric


----------



## raynipper

magic


----------



## aldra

mushrooms


----------



## brens

fungus


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

toads tools


----------



## raynipper

wordsssssssss


----------



## rogerblack

ssssnake


----------



## rayrecrok

reptile


----------



## brens

venom (toads tools? hammer ? dave) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

scorpion


----------



## PincherM

Tank


----------



## lesanne

Army


----------



## PincherM

Salvation


----------



## lesanne

revelation


----------



## aldra

testament


----------



## PincherM

Old


----------



## lesanne

codger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

seamusog :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No offence old boy


Dave p


----------



## aldra

sailor


----------



## lifestyle

Roger :roll:


----------



## lesanne

jolly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rabbit


----------



## lesanne

Habit


----------



## raynipper

pervert


----------



## lesanne

convert


----------



## mygalnme

change


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

loose


----------



## lesanne

strange


----------



## mygalnme

peculia


----------



## raynipper

Hilary


----------



## mygalnme

Clinton


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

oral


----------



## rayrecrok

talk


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shout


----------



## bognormike

lagnuage


----------



## mygalnme

esperanto


----------



## lesanne

Esmeraldo


----------



## bognormike

what


----------



## lesanne

Where


----------



## rayrecrok

here


----------



## lesanne

there


----------



## rayrecrok

everywhere


----------



## lesanne

nowhere


----------



## rayrecrok

going


----------



## bognormike

gone


----------



## lesanne

dola


----------



## rayrecrok

oar


----------



## lesanne

rollock


----------



## raynipper

castigate


----------



## lesanne

gardengate


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Merlot :roll:


----------



## brens

cheers


----------



## aldra

hooray


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

happy


----------



## brens

jovial


----------



## aldra

miserable


----------



## BillCreer

Les


----------



## raynipper

more


----------



## PincherM

Nun


----------



## PincherM

Nun


----------



## aldra

Tobacco


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

plantation


----------



## PincherM

sugar


----------



## rayrecrok

sweet


----------



## BillCreer

Dreams


----------



## mygalnme

nightmares


----------



## bognormike

stallion


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mother in law oops mike beat me to it.
so 



Me :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

Gelding


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Castrated


----------



## rayrecrok

eunuch


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

harem


----------



## aldra

hasheesh


----------



## BillCreer

Blessyou


----------



## mygalnme

Thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

notelet


----------



## lesanne

toilet


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

seat


----------



## aldra

bench


----------



## Sarton

press


----------



## rayrecrok

liars


----------



## mygalnme

porkies....


----------



## Wilmannie

piglets


----------



## Pard

squealing


----------



## Wilmannie

sows


----------



## bognormike

seeds


----------



## BillCreer

Embryo


----------



## Wilmannie

Part-formed


----------



## rayrecrok

dwarf


----------



## BillCreer

Gimli


----------



## mygalnme

?? Snow-white


----------



## BillCreer

??Google


----------



## mygalnme

Jeeves


----------



## mygalnme

BillCreer said:


> Gimli


Sorry Bill...in wrong story wasn,t I


----------



## thesnail

*word association game*

* CHOICE*


----------



## rayrecrok

mygalnme said:


> Jeeves


(back on track)

Butler


----------



## aldra

footman


----------



## rayrecrok

servant


----------



## mygalnme

maid


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

uniform :wink:


----------



## aldra

sailor


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Ocean


----------



## busterbears

blue


----------



## Pard

rinse


----------



## thesnail

*word association game*

JEANS


----------



## thesnail

*word association game*

oops!!

wash


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shower


----------



## mygalnme

April


----------



## PincherM

Paris


----------



## BillCreer

Dakar


----------



## Bill_OR

lighter


----------



## waz

Fuel


----------



## mygalnme

Diesel


----------



## rayrecrok

expensive


----------



## PincherM

clothes


----------



## waz

Oil


----------



## brens

olive


----------



## Wilmannie

green


----------



## rayrecrok

Robson


----------



## Wilmannie

fishes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

loaves


----------



## BillCreer

Baps


----------



## Wilmannie

rowies


----------



## aldra

rowan


----------



## locovan

Shrub


----------



## PincherM

bush


----------



## Wilmannie

rose


----------



## aldra

Sharon


----------



## rayrecrok

Osbourne


----------



## mygalnme

House


----------



## Pard

party


----------



## PincherM

political


----------



## aldra

policy


----------



## PincherM

rules


----------



## lesanne

reigns


----------



## PincherM

pours(like now)


----------



## waz

skin


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

flint


----------



## grizzlyj

Kidnapped


----------



## aldra

lighter


----------



## brens

heavier


----------



## mygalnme

Fatter :x


----------



## raynipper

hillary


----------



## aldra

northpole


----------



## BillCreer

Everest


----------



## aldra

double-glazing :lol:


----------



## mygalnme

windows...


----------



## Hymerintacto

Microsoft


----------



## BillCreer

Dos


----------



## PincherM

Kip


----------



## mygalnme

snore...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wilmannie

senseless!


----------



## PincherM

Everything I think of as the next link to senseless will insult somebody so I'll pass on this one!

Vic


----------



## lesanne

brainless


----------



## esperelda

Dipstick


----------



## rayrecrok

thick


----------



## lesanne

hedge


----------



## Pard

bets


----------



## Pard

bets


----------



## Wilmannie

horses


----------



## lesanne

jockeys


----------



## Wilmannie

pants


----------



## raynipper

puffs


----------



## brens

powder


----------



## Wilmannie

puff


----------



## brens

ball


----------



## Wilmannie

tennis


----------



## rayrecrok

racket


----------



## aldra

noisy


----------



## PincherM

nuisance


----------



## rayrecrok

puncture


----------



## mygalnme

pierce


----------



## aldra

bellybutton


----------



## mygalnme

Fluff :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g

Freeman

(Showing my age there )


----------



## aldra

slave


----------



## mygalnme

Roots


----------



## PhilK

*Word associate.*

Sauce


----------



## rogerblack

cheeky!


----------



## lesanne

devel


----------



## mygalnme

Monkey


----------



## jimmyd0g

Boy


----------



## rayrecrok

soldier


----------



## BillCreer

Egg


----------



## rayrecrok

lion


----------



## aldra

Rampant


----------



## Hymerintacto

Rabbit


----------



## aldra

Hat


----------



## lesanne

titfer


----------



## aldra

tat


----------



## Wilmannie

knit


----------



## aldra

purl


----------



## mygalnme

Dropstitch


----------



## aldra

ladder


----------



## PincherM

climb


----------



## rayrecrok

mountain


----------



## Pard

goat


----------



## PincherM

billy


----------



## mygalnme

Troll


----------



## rayrecrok

forum


----------



## PincherM

debate


----------



## aldra

discussion


----------



## mygalnme

F.A.Q.


----------



## aldra

faqir


----------



## mygalnme

Guru


----------



## aldra

gnu


----------



## Pard

gnaw


----------



## rayrecrok

rat


----------



## lesanne

vermin


----------



## aldra

vermilion


----------



## lesanne

euromillion


----------



## locovan

balls


----------



## lesanne

(now its getting bad).........testicles..


----------



## mygalnme

six---- :lol: :lol: :lol: just seen other

ok... sweetmeat


----------



## aldra

confection


----------



## mygalnme

Gob-stoppers :lol:


----------



## aldra

gag


----------



## mygalnme

joke


----------



## rayrecrok

Cameron :wink:


----------



## brens

clan


----------



## BillCreer

Crusader


----------



## rayrecrok

Saracen


----------



## Patty123

rugby


----------



## mygalnme

Tackle


----------



## aldra

fishing


----------



## locovan

Pike


----------



## aldra

stickle


----------



## brens

back


----------



## rayrecrok

side


----------



## aldra

off


----------



## rayrecrok

rules


----------



## aldra

Britannia


----------



## brens

empire


----------



## bognormike

india


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Rubber


----------



## raynipper

preservatives


----------



## Zebedee

condoms


----------



## raynipper

Sanitas


----------



## mygalnme

Tenna...


----------



## Zebedee

. . . penny


----------



## Patty123

farthing


----------



## jimmyd0g

wren


----------



## aldra

Jenny


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

niece


----------



## rayrecrok

nephew


----------



## aldra

relatives


----------



## mygalnme

Kin


----------



## rayrecrok

firkin :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hogshead :wink:


----------



## brens

beer


----------



## lesanne

stella


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

star


----------



## lesanne

quallity


----------



## mygalnme

Street


----------



## raynipper

quantity


----------



## lesanne

AMOUNT


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

millions


----------



## lesanne

pillions............can anyone tell me how many words have been repeated on this post so far ...?


----------



## BillCreer

Trillions


----------



## raynipper

lots


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

few


----------



## Hymerintacto

Phew!


----------



## rayrecrok

perspire


----------



## lesanne

leak


----------



## Wilmannie

information


----------



## lesanne

constipation


----------



## rayrecrok

stool


----------



## brens

secrete


----------



## bognormike

hide


----------



## brens

Oh no I thought I was following perspire


----------



## brens

seek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

find


----------



## brens

marbles


----------



## Pard

Carrara


----------



## BillCreer

Massa


----------



## brens

Spanish


----------



## BillCreer

Brazilian


----------



## brens

whoops  I'm having a mare of a night.


----------



## brens

Coffee


----------



## aldra

cream


----------



## Wilmannie

chocolate


----------



## locovan

egg


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

buttie


----------



## mygalnme

Bacon


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pig


----------



## aldra

sty


----------



## brens

infection


----------



## raynipper

stc


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

etc.


----------



## aldra

ect


----------



## brens

therapy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

therapist


----------



## brens

mmm couch


----------



## bognormike

sofa


----------



## Zebedee

so good


----------



## aldra

bad


----------



## Zebedee

ugly


----------



## aldra

duckling


----------



## lesanne

suckling


----------



## PincherM

pig


----------



## lesanne

Boar


----------



## aldra

boring


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

yawn


----------



## lesanne

pawn


----------



## raynipper

rook


----------



## lesanne

crook


----------



## aldra

sheep


----------



## BillCreer

Shank


----------



## aldra

pony


----------



## raynipper

£25.


----------



## lesanne

sound


----------



## brens

NOISE :lol:


----------



## Pard

cacaphony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Wheelbarrow


----------



## brens

Garden


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pleasure


----------



## Patty123

boat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sailors


----------



## raynipper

sinkers


----------



## aldra

floaters


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fishfood


----------



## aldra

fish fingers


----------



## rayrecrok

barbels


----------



## bognormike

weight


----------



## raynipper

queue


----------



## raynipper

callcentre


----------



## bognormike

india


----------



## aldra

rubber


----------



## Zebedee

eraser ( :lol: )


----------



## rayrecrok

assassin


----------



## Zebedee

bug


----------



## brens

lice 8O


----------



## rayrecrok

nits


----------



## bognormike

comb


----------



## aldra

beach


----------



## rayrecrok

bum :lol:


----------



## aldra

cheeks


----------



## PincherM

jowl


----------



## aldra

bulldog


----------



## PincherM

Churchill


----------



## KARTMAN

Cigar


----------



## aldra

cuba


----------



## Zebedee

gooding

(Follow that then! :lol: )


----------



## lesanne

flooding


----------



## BillCreer

County


----------



## aldra

cheese


----------



## aldra

oops should have followed gooding

Council


----------



## lesanne

workers


----------



## Wilmannie

pensions


----------



## lesanne

obstentions


----------



## rayrecrok

lesanne said:


> obstentions


? Huh!


----------



## BillCreer

Schuhey


----------



## rayrecrok

bogus


----------



## PincherM

jerry


----------



## PincherM

ignore jerry, wrong page!


----------



## PincherM

counterfeit


----------



## raynipper

OHMS


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

electricity


----------



## aldra

shock


----------



## raynipper

taxes


----------



## PincherM

minicab


----------



## MalanCris

meter


----------



## BillCreer

centi


----------



## Zebedee

peed (  )


----------



## lesanne

off


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

away


----------



## lesanne

Ebay


----------



## Zebedee

gumlad


----------



## lesanne

GOOD 1 ZEBEDEE 
TRY ,,..,.STICKY


----------



## grizzlyj

toffee


----------



## raynipper

nosed


----------



## rayrecrok

snob


----------



## Wilmannie

value


----------



## raynipper

buqqerall


----------



## rayrecrok

nothing


----------



## Zebedee

.


----------



## raynipper

gobsmackeddave


----------



## rayrecrok

Shocked 8O


----------



## Zebedee

electrocuted


----------



## moblee

12volt


----------



## Zebedee

insufficient


----------



## moblee

Lacking


----------



## rayrecrok

absence


----------



## aldra

senceless


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

moronic


----------



## Wilmannie

yob


----------



## raynipper

team


----------



## busterbears

football


----------



## rayrecrok

stadium


----------



## moblee

Ground


----------



## Zebedee

Hog


----------



## moblee

Pig.


----------



## alhod

fallacy


----------



## Wilmannie

lie


----------



## Zebedee

down


----------



## Chrys

Eider


----------



## AndrewandShirley

wise


----------



## lesanne

Ernie


----------



## Zebedee

Ernie


----------



## lesanne

premium.........(bonds)


----------



## BillCreer

bonds...........(premium)


----------



## lesanne

Glues


----------



## Patty123

sticks


----------



## PincherM

hockey


----------



## aldra

shins


----------



## rayrecrok

climbs


----------



## Chrys

Scales


----------



## lesanne

fish


----------



## aldra

chips


----------



## Chrys

poker


----------



## BillCreer

dicey


----------



## lesanne

DODGEY


----------



## aldra

dodgems


----------



## Chrys

funfair


----------



## rayrecrok

Sick


----------



## aldra

carrots


----------



## rayrecrok

always :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

forever


----------



## moblee

Together


----------



## rayrecrok

join


----------



## moblee

MHF :lol:


----------



## brens

Now


----------



## Patty123

then


----------



## BillCreer

why


----------



## Pard

not


----------



## Wilmannie

try


----------



## rayrecrok

rugtby


----------



## aldra

spelling?


----------



## rayrecrok

spellcheck


----------



## raynipper

Microsoftspeak


----------



## aldra

whisper


----------



## BillCreer

aero


----------



## EEVpilot

Dynamic!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

me :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

modest


----------



## rayrecrok

timid


----------



## kayhanna

Shy


----------



## kayhanna

Shy


----------



## BillCreer

bullshyt


----------



## rayrecrok

manure


----------



## aldra

roses


----------



## lesanne

moses


----------



## AndrewandShirley

basket


----------



## moblee

case


----------



## aldra

wine


----------



## moblee

Red


----------



## lesanne

Fitu


----------



## rayrecrok

up


----------



## aldra

down


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mines


----------



## lesanne

shafts


----------



## rayrecrok

tunnels


----------



## moblee

Euro


----------



## lesanne

.............£.................


----------



## aldra

ounces


----------



## rayrecrok

sixteen


----------



## Wilmannie

stone


----------



## busterbears

pebble


----------



## esperelda

Flintstones


----------



## brens

Yabba dabba doooo :lol:


----------



## Chrys

rubble


----------



## rayrecrok

aggregate


----------



## moblee

Football :lol:


----------



## raynipper

violence


----------



## Wilmannie

mobs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

baying


----------



## locovan

hounds


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

baskervilles


----------



## Chrys

Holmes


----------



## rayrecrok

pipe


----------



## locovan

boiler


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tea


----------



## rayrecrok

pot


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

eighty


----------



## rayrecrok

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> eighty


freedive (80 meters done it twice on my rebreather, made my head bang)..


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rayrecrok said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> eighty
> 
> 
> 
> freedive (80 meters done it twice on my rebreather, made my head bang)..
Click to expand...

Swimming

(eighty folowing Pot. I used to know a potatoe farmer who `s car reg was POT 80)


----------



## Wilmannie

lengths


----------



## brens

distance


----------



## rayrecrok

horizon


----------



## BillCreer

Skyline


----------



## aldra

sunset


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cloudy


----------



## rayrecrok

gales :roll:


----------



## aldra

honey


----------



## lesanne

ales :lol:


----------



## lesanne

sorry computer froze on last post........monster


----------



## Hymerintacto

Munch


----------



## rayrecrok

masticate


----------



## moblee

rayrecrok said:


> masticate


 8O Chew


----------



## aldra

gum


----------



## lesanne

ball


----------



## rayrecrok

boy


----------



## moblee

shield


----------



## 96706

sword


----------



## AuntieSandra

*fish :lol:*


----------



## moblee

chips


----------



## Patty123

eggs


----------



## aldra

easter


----------



## lesanne

bunny


----------



## BillCreer

Gorse 


Our house smelled of gorse at Easter as our mother boiled the eggs in gorse flowers.


----------



## Chrys

Girl


----------



## Patty123

Friend


----------



## lesanne

foe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fear


----------



## lesanne

tear


----------



## Patty123

away


----------



## aldra

up


----------



## locovan

Balloon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tanzania


----------



## aldra

Africa


----------



## BillCreer

Baboon


----------



## rayrecrok

ape


----------



## aldra

primate


----------



## Chrys

imitate


----------



## aldra

copy


----------



## lesanne

trace


----------



## aldra

horses


----------



## lesanne

anag........shores


----------



## rayrecrok

mare


----------



## Chrys

foal


----------



## BillCreer

anag...................loaf


----------



## aldra

glaucoma


----------



## lesanne

vision


----------



## TR5

blindness


----------



## lesanne

specsavers


----------



## rayrecrok

opticians (cough)


----------



## lesanne

polotitions


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

lesanne said:


> polotitions


Thats cheating. Three words. polo, tit and ions :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chickens


----------



## lesanne

Hey Dave, thats SH...................T,,.....EGGS


----------



## Wilmannie

sausages


----------



## lesanne

bacon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

breakfast


----------



## Patty123

cereal


----------



## buttybarrett

Sugar puffs


----------



## Patty123

frosties ....yum yum


----------



## rayrecrok

milk


----------



## Patty123

cow


----------



## moblee

udders


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

field


----------



## Pard

cricket


----------



## BillCreer

yorker


----------



## aldra

overpitch


----------



## BillCreer

Overfinch

4.22 am ??


----------



## 79144will

snotterwiperditerer, bill


----------



## 79144will

some one put hankerchief,honest!!!!! bill


----------



## aldra

neckerchief


----------



## 79144will

I honestly saw hankerchief,sorry to mess up,bill


----------



## aldra

No worries Bill, just follow through


----------



## 79144will

pull through,bill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

slippery


----------



## aldra

eel


----------



## busterbears

jellied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

apples


----------



## iconnor

cider


----------



## aldra

rosie


----------



## ThePrisoner

cheeks


----------



## aldra

jowl


----------



## raynipper

slobber


----------



## aldra

mastiffs


----------



## Patty123

bull


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

ox


----------



## Patty123

tail


----------



## locovan

Tail :lol: :lol: :lol: Snap

tip :wink:


----------



## BillCreer

cesspit


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

afghanistan


----------



## locovan

war


----------



## BillCreer

whore.........I'm watching J. Ross


----------



## aldra

promiscuous


----------



## AndrewandShirley

tart


----------



## iconnor

Beer  (Well it is Friday afternoon!)


----------



## moblee

Ale


----------



## moblee

Hops.


----------



## aldra

skips


----------



## rayrecrok

child


----------



## raynipper

terrorist


----------



## Nora+Neil

plots


----------



## moblee

Allotment


----------



## Nora+Neil

vegatables


----------



## Chrys

Healthy


----------



## aldra

wellness


----------



## waz

hotel


----------



## Nora+Neil

room


----------



## aldra

view


----------



## rayrecrok

opinion


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

my


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

right


----------



## kayhanna

Left


----------



## kayhanna

Left


----------



## Nora+Neil

hand


----------



## alanedwin

*word*

jobsworth


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wardens


----------



## aldra

prison


----------



## rayrecrok

penal


----------



## Christine600

pedal


----------



## Pard

petal


----------



## moblee

Flora


----------



## PincherM

margarine


----------



## BillCreer

monounsaturated


----------



## Chrys

polyunsaturated


----------



## rayrecrok

butter


----------



## moblee

spread.


----------



## aldra

eagle


----------



## BillCreer

albatross


----------



## Chrys

mariner


----------



## aldra

ancient


----------



## lesanne

prehitoric


----------



## BillCreer

preview


----------



## Pard

Previn


----------



## aldra

andrew


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> andrew


Warden :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

jobsworth


----------



## PincherM

eyed


----------



## PincherM

ignore 'eyed' - wrong page!


----------



## aldra

Hat


----------



## PincherM

titfer


----------



## aldra

tat


----------



## PincherM

cheap


----------



## rayrecrok

chick


----------



## PincherM

chick-a dee


----------



## rayrecrok

bird


----------



## moblee

Buxom


----------



## aldra

curvaceous


----------



## moblee

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok

wife.. :wink:


----------



## PincherM

partner


----------



## BillCreer

berlingo


----------



## lesanne

citroen


----------



## aldra

lemons


----------



## lesanne

melons


----------



## rayrecrok

Jordan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Here we go again :lol: :lol: :lol:

Baptism


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Water


----------



## lesanne

fountain


----------



## PincherM

pen


----------



## moblee

Biro


----------



## PincherM

Judge


----------



## lesanne

jury


----------



## PincherM

verdict


----------



## BillCreer

hung


----------



## Chrys

guilty


----------



## lesanne

innocent


----------



## aldra

guiltless


----------



## lesanne

lifeless


----------



## aldra

dead


----------



## rayrecrok

corpse


----------



## Pard

stiff


----------



## moblee

Viagra


----------



## PincherM

blameless


----------



## aldra

innocent


----------



## locovan

guilty


----------



## moblee

Monday


----------



## aldra

moonsday


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

workday


----------



## PincherM

beginning


----------



## aldra

creation


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

procreate


----------



## PincherM

reproduce


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

copy


----------



## PincherM

imitate


----------



## aldra

fake


----------



## PincherM

Counterfeit (we've been here before!)


----------



## VivoJK

Union-feet


----------



## rayrecrok

luddites


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

riots


----------



## Chrys

revelry


----------



## VivoJK

partying


----------



## rayrecrok

loud


----------



## BillCreer

fortissimo


----------



## aldra

pianissimo


----------



## rayrecrok

ivories


----------



## BillCreer

avairies


----------



## Chrys

birds


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Feathers


----------



## lesanne

leathers


----------



## VivoJK

Bikers


----------



## rayrecrok

hairy


----------



## aldra

chest


----------



## BillCreer

trunk


----------



## aldra

elephant


----------



## moblee

Dung


----------



## aldra

fertilizer


----------



## rayrecrok

fields


----------



## moblee

Strawberry


----------



## aldra

forever


----------



## moblee

Eternity.


----------



## rayrecrok

ring


----------



## moblee

Boxing


----------



## VivoJK

Glove


----------



## aldra

hand


----------



## Chrys

shake


----------



## moblee

Rattle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

snake


----------



## moblee

Trouser :lol:


----------



## aldra

pass


----------



## moblee

Fail.


----------



## aldra

well pass went wrong :lol: :lol:

safe


----------



## Wilmannie

journey


----------



## rayrecrok

railway


----------



## lesanne

children


----------



## PincherM

kinder


----------



## Patty123

egg


----------



## moblee

Mayonaise


----------



## Patty123

salad cream


----------



## BillCreer

cross-dressing


----------



## moblee

Drag


----------



## aldra

dredge


----------



## rayrecrok

mud


----------



## aldra

hippopotamus


----------



## ThePrisoner

wallow


----------



## aldra

indulge


----------



## rayrecrok

excess


----------



## Chrys

insurance


----------



## raynipper

screw


----------



## grouch

Driver


----------



## VivoJK

Passenger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

paying


----------



## rayrecrok

rich


----------



## Wilmannie

pudding!


----------



## Chrys

Yorkshire


----------



## aldra

Dales


----------



## grouch

Jim


----------



## BillCreer

jaroo


----------



## aldra

jaroo????

Ill skip that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wallaby.


----------



## aldra

Pouch


----------



## moblee

Pocket


----------



## aldra

polly


----------



## Wilmannie

parrot


----------



## Chrys

Snooker


----------



## moblee

Pirate.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Bandit


----------



## aldra

Highwayman


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Motorhome...
.
.
.
.jaroo, dont you remember the song jim jiminy jim jiminy jim jim jaroo
was it from Mary poppins

Dave p


----------



## aldra

No chim chiminee ect :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

wandering


----------



## rayrecrok

alzheimer's


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

muminlaw


Thats it chim chiminey stuff little boys up em. Thanks

Dave p


----------



## aldra

syndrome


----------



## lesanne

aerodrome


----------



## moblee

Plane.


----------



## aldra

woodwork


----------



## Christine600

Needlework


----------



## lesanne

teacher


----------



## moblee

Pet.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

geordie.


----------



## lesanne

alreet...(google)


----------



## rayrecrok

OK.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

brilliant


----------



## aldra

diamond


----------



## lesanne

bracelet


----------



## busterbears

necklace


----------



## lesanne

noose


----------



## BillCreer

morbid


----------



## rayrecrok

death


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

end


----------



## moblee

Bell.


----------



## Patty123

bicycle


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pump


----------



## BillCreer

turbine


----------



## rayrecrok

power


----------



## grouch

women


----------



## aldra

female


----------



## rayrecrok

bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

canine


----------



## grouch

Tardis


----------



## Chrys

Who


----------



## aldra

what


----------



## Chrys

where


----------



## aldra

when


----------



## Chrys

Today


----------



## Wilmannie

tomorrow


----------



## aldra

nevercomes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

eunuchs. :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think i am in the wrong forum :lol: :lol: 

harim


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

really 8)


----------



## aldra

doubt


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

creeps


----------



## Wilmannie

crepes


----------



## moblee

Pancakes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

batter


----------



## Patty123

fish


----------



## grizzlyj

shark


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

jaws


----------



## grizzlyj

007


----------



## Patty123

bond


----------



## Christine600

street


----------



## aldra

car


----------



## grizzlyj

desire!


----------



## Chrys

Yearn


----------



## BillCreer

hanker


----------



## Christine600

honker


----------



## aldra

clown


----------



## BillCreer

Cairoli


----------



## PincherM

Charley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sheltie

(ive got four)


----------



## raynipper

mobilebums


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sniffers


----------



## BillCreer

data-analysers


----------



## raynipper

PC


----------



## BillCreer

laptops


----------



## Pard

notebook


----------



## Pard

notebook


----------



## grouch

secretary


----------



## aldra

bird


----------



## rayrecrok

totty


----------



## Patty123

feather


----------



## aldra

tar


----------



## rayrecrok

sticky


----------



## BillCreer

You're too quick. Sometimes


----------



## raynipper

firtree


----------



## Chrys

Pine


----------



## BillCreer

wood


----------



## rayrecrok

copse


----------



## moblee

Robbers :lol:


----------



## aldra

thiefs


----------



## moblee

Tealeaves. :?


----------



## aldra

char


----------



## waz

cleaner


----------



## moblee

vacumn


----------



## PincherM

lady


----------



## rayrecrok

courtesy


----------



## aldra

car


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

automobile


----------



## moblee

Motorhome.


----------



## raynipper

shed


----------



## moblee

Garage.


----------



## rayrecrok

pit


----------



## Patty123

arm


----------



## aldra

lock


----------



## Pard

canals


----------



## BillCreer

Bridgewater


----------



## aldra

Somerset


----------



## Patty123

cidar


----------



## PincherM

headache


----------



## Wilmannie

paracetamol


----------



## PincherM

analgesic


----------



## Chrys

drug


----------



## aldra

chemist


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

supercalerfragalisticexpealadocious :lol:


----------



## PincherM

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Christine600

guinnes


----------



## aldra

seahorses


----------



## grouch

mermaid


----------



## rayrecrok

fiction


----------



## BillCreer

faction


----------



## aldra

dissension


----------



## BillCreer

distension


----------



## aldra

bloated


----------



## Pard

inflated


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

prices


----------



## PincherM

runaway


----------



## aldra

train


----------



## PincherM

practice


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

doctors


----------



## Bill_OR

orders


----------



## PincherM

commands


----------



## rayrecrok

attention


----------



## BillCreer

seekers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

group


----------



## moblee

Therapy


----------



## rayrecrok

session


----------



## Pard

musicians


----------



## moblee

Conductor.


----------



## moblee

Bus.


----------



## Wilmannie

Pass


----------



## waz

alpine


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

switzerland


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolate


----------



## BillCreer

Toblerone


----------



## PincherM

triangular


----------



## aikidoamigo

come'r


----------



## aikidoamigo

come'r


----------



## aldra

fullstop


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

punctuation


----------



## grouch

stop


----------



## rayrecrok

tyres


----------



## BillCreer

necklace


----------



## rayrecrok

apartheid


----------



## Christine600

Edelheid


----------



## BillCreer

hi-di-heid


----------



## rayrecrok

Maplins


----------



## grouch

Electrics


----------



## Wilmannie

shocks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shocking


----------



## Wilmannie

heidaches!


----------



## aldra

migraine


----------



## BillCreer

margarine


----------



## aldra

butter


----------



## Pard

goat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

acting


----------



## aldra

pretending


----------



## rayrecrok

false


----------



## PincherM

untruthful


----------



## aldra

lies


----------



## lesanne

polotitions


----------



## rugbyken

[politicians as well]
tax


----------



## moblee

Duty.


----------



## rayrecrok

jobsworth


----------



## BillCreer

Rickmansworth


----------



## rayrecrok

Hertfordshire


----------



## BillCreer

heartburn


----------



## Patty123

rennies


----------



## aldra

chalky


----------



## rayrecrok

white


----------



## aldra

snow


----------



## rayrecrok

cocaine


----------



## aldra

narcotic


----------



## PincherM

addictive


----------



## Pard

motorhoming


----------



## moblee

Camp.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fire


----------



## lesanne

lighters


----------



## Wilmannie

arsonists


----------



## aldra

malicious


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

morons


----------



## BillCreer

plebs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

politicians :lol:


----------



## aldra

plebeian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

slow


----------



## BillCreer

retard


----------



## PincherM

decelerate


----------



## lesanne

stop


----------



## Christine600

sign


----------



## rayrecrok

stigmata


----------



## aldra

pollination


----------



## raynipper

bonk


----------



## moblee

raynipper said:


> bonk


 8O Reproduction.


----------



## PincherM

replication


----------



## grouch

copy


----------



## PincherM

imitate


----------



## aldra

simulate


----------



## PincherM

pretend


----------



## aldra

deception


----------



## grouch

fraud


----------



## PincherM

trickery


----------



## aldra

magician


----------



## moblee

Rabbit.


----------



## aldra

Stew


----------



## Patty123

Dumplings


----------



## lesanne

breasts


----------



## Zebedee

Careful now!










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

chicken 8O


----------



## lesanne

Run .................Hi mods ..what do you call dumplings at your age for a laugh ,,or don.t you laugh anymore regards ...Les..


----------



## PincherM

Cresta


----------



## Pard

Vauxhall


----------



## aldra

SouthLondon :?


----------



## rayrecrok

smog


----------



## moblee

Chimney.


----------



## moblee

Sweep.


----------



## Patty123

brush


----------



## moblee

Paint.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

decorate


----------



## PincherM

beautify


----------



## rayrecrok

botox


----------



## aldra

embellish


----------



## PincherM

enhance


----------



## Christine600

chance


----------



## grouch

risk


----------



## rayrecrok

assessment


----------



## Pard

evaluation


----------



## Zebedee

re-assessment


----------



## BillCreer

review


----------



## aldra

ceremonial


----------



## jimmyd0g

parade


----------



## grouch

trombones


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

oompah


----------



## JohnGun

loompa


----------



## bognormike

chocolate


----------



## JohnGun

charlie


----------



## BillCreer

septum


----------



## aldra

heart


----------



## moblee

Angina.


----------



## Zebedee

pectoris


----------



## JohnGun

:?:


----------



## lesanne

ischemia


----------



## Wilmannie

heart


----------



## Patty123

ache


----------



## Pard

suffer


----------



## moblee

tolerate.


----------



## PincherM

accept


----------



## aldra

refuse


----------



## Christine600

recluse


----------



## aldra

hermit


----------



## Zebedee

crab


----------



## rayrecrok

nebular


----------



## Zebedee

infinity


----------



## BillCreer

n


----------



## rayrecrok

BillCreer said:


> n


-·


----------



## BillCreer

-.-- . ...


----------



## Zebedee

dotty!


----------



## aldra

They are Zebedee
They are    

Spotty


----------



## rayrecrok

Dalmatian


----------



## aldra

Croatia


----------



## lesanne

Croats


----------



## aldra

Serbs


----------



## lesanne

Slavic


----------



## rayrecrok

massacre


----------



## aldra

antlers


----------



## Wilmannie

stag


----------



## moblee

Night.


----------



## Patty123

owl


----------



## Wilmannie

hunter


----------



## aldra

gatherer


----------



## moblee

Hoarder.


----------



## rayrecrok

squirrel


----------



## moblee

Nuts.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

hazel


----------



## jimmyd0g

forumites


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

timewasters


----------



## grouch

computers


----------



## lesanne

windows


----------



## aldra

formunites ?????


Doors


----------



## jimmyd0g

Morrison


----------



## moblee

Tesco's :lol:


----------



## aldra

supermarket


----------



## moblee

Chain.


----------



## Zebedee

mail


----------



## moblee

Spam.


----------



## lesanne

sandwich


----------



## jimmyd0g

Spread


----------



## raynipper

legs


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: 


eleven


----------



## aldra

coffee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

instant


----------



## aldra

immediate


----------



## grouch

impatient


----------



## jimmyd0g

driver


----------



## aldra

droves


----------



## grouch

bullocks


----------



## aldra

castrated


----------



## raynipper

pedophile


----------



## Wilmannie

scum


----------



## aldra

soap


----------



## lesanne

lifebouy


----------



## aldra

lifeboat


----------



## moblee

Rescue.


----------



## Sarton

sneeze


----------



## Sarton

sneeze ? sorry guys, delays on my Apple Mac. Was meant to follow 'handkerchief'.


----------



## Christine600

snooze


----------



## BillCreer

snozzle


----------



## aldra

accident


----------



## grizzlyj

Chernobyl


----------



## aldra

nuclear


----------



## grouch

fission


----------



## rayrecrok

reaction


----------



## aldra

resistence


----------



## moblee

French.


----------



## aldra

letter


----------



## Wilmannie

condom


----------



## moblee

8O 
Post.


----------



## rayrecrok

goal


----------



## moblee

United. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Together.


----------



## Patty123

forever


----------



## Zebedee

amber


----------



## rayrecrok

resin


----------



## Zebedee

W

.

("Resin W" is a woodworking glue . . . just to prove I'm not cheating! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Dubya


----------



## BillCreer

Bush


----------



## moblee

Trim.


----------



## BillCreer

Aregentinian


----------



## HarleyDave

Pumas



Cheers

Dave (note my flag...)


----------



## BillCreer

pampers



HarleyDave (note my flag........who's Dave?)


----------



## Christine600

pimpers


----------



## aldra

madam


----------



## Wilmannie

tart


----------



## aldra

custard


----------



## rayrecrok

jamrollypoly ( i don't care if it isn't one word I lurve it!) :wink: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

custard


----------



## BillCreer

thixotropic


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

runny


----------



## BillCreer

thick (nothing personal)


----------



## rayrecrok

challenged


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

verticaly


----------



## moblee

Erect.


----------



## PincherM

build


----------



## grouch

shapely


----------



## raynipper

Barby


----------



## moblee

Doll.


----------



## rayrecrok

fake


----------



## aldra

baby


----------



## HarleyDave

grow

Cheers

Dave


----------



## moblee

bag.


----------



## aldra

sac


----------



## rayrecrok

crack :lol:


----------



## Patty123

bottom


----------



## moblee

Buttocks


----------



## loddy

Rear


----------



## moblee

Entry.


----------



## aldra

ginnel


----------



## rayrecrok

ally


----------



## PincherM

helper


----------



## Wilmannie

assistant


----------



## raynipper

gofer


----------



## BillCreer

squirrel


----------



## aldra

nuts


----------



## rayrecrok

barmy


----------



## BillCreer

army


----------



## rayrecrok

Navy


----------



## aldra

blue


----------



## PincherM

azure


----------



## aldra

sea


----------



## Patty123

horse


----------



## moblee

S....Shoe :lol:


----------



## aldra

shuffle


----------



## moblee

Cards.


----------



## aldra

greetings


----------



## PincherM

salutations


----------



## rayrecrok

salute


----------



## aldra

respect


----------



## Patty123

manners


----------



## HarleyDave

maketh

cheers

Dave


----------



## loddy

Man


----------



## Christine600

iveco


----------



## aldra

Italy


----------



## rayrecrok

Romans


----------



## BillCreer

friends


----------



## Patty123

fishermen


----------



## PincherM

anglers


----------



## rayrecrok

Piscator


----------



## moblee

Reel.


----------



## peedee

Tangle


----------



## Patty123

entwine


----------



## peedee

Creeper


----------



## rayrecrok

ivy


----------



## Chrys

Holly


----------



## rayrecrok

Buddy


----------



## PincherM

mate


----------



## grizzlyj

check


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

double


----------



## grouch

whisky


----------



## grizzlyj

whiskey


----------



## rayrecrok

drunk


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

seamus :roll:


----------



## PincherM

O'Reily


----------



## rayrecrok

blarney


----------



## HarleyDave

stone


----------



## Chrys

Granite


----------



## Pard

Cornwall


----------



## PincherM

Celtic


----------



## BillCreer

extinct


----------



## grouch

dodo


----------



## Chrys

Mauritius


----------



## HarleyDave

Maurice


----------



## BillCreer

chevalier


----------



## Zebedee

Louise


----------



## rayrecrok

girl


----------



## grizzlyj

power!!!!


----------



## lesanne

EDF


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

shocking


----------



## rayrecrok

nudity


----------



## PincherM

goose bumps


----------



## grouch

spooky


----------



## BillCreer

ectoplasm


----------



## rayrecrok

slime


----------



## PincherM

mucus


----------



## grizzlyj

dribble


----------



## raynipper

politicians


----------



## celticspirit

*word association*

summer


----------



## grouch

wine


----------



## rayrecrok

whinge


----------



## PincherM

gripe


----------



## grouch

water


----------



## Chrys

Sea


----------



## rayrecrok

North


----------



## Stormycat

Star


----------



## BillCreer

Polaris


----------



## SomersetSteve

Missile


----------



## Chrys

Cruise


----------



## aldra

ship


----------



## PincherM

matelot


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

France


----------



## Patty123

snails


----------



## rayrecrok

escargot


----------



## Mandale

shell


----------



## Chrys

Island


----------



## Mandale

desert


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

camels


----------



## Mandale

hump


----------



## waz

speed


----------



## Mandale

demon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

devil


----------



## Mandale

dog


----------



## lesanne

why can,t i access motorhomefacts just get a black screen ,,just this forum, but only half of it..?


----------



## lesanne

sorry folks this was the only way i could clear the black screen ,seems to have worked CANINE


----------



## Mandale

tooth


----------



## Pard

brush


----------



## Patty123

hair


----------



## rayrecrok

musical


----------



## HarleyDave

youth 

(pass the dutchie)


----------



## PincherM

adolescence


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

spotty


----------



## aldra

dotty


----------



## bognormike

polka


----------



## Chrys

Dance


----------



## Mandale

music


----------



## rayrecrok

bars


----------



## Chrys

Beers


----------



## grizzlyj

round


----------



## aldra

rotund


----------



## brens

Circle (I'm back)


----------



## bognormike

square


----------



## Chrys

shape


----------



## BritStops

up


----------



## Zebedee

yours


----------



## Zebedee




----------



## PincherM

create


----------



## aldra

causal


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

reason


----------



## rayrecrok

intelligence


----------



## aldra

Information


----------



## rayrecrok

overload.


----------



## PincherM

burden


----------



## aldra

beast


----------



## Mandale

BEAUTY


----------



## grizzlyj

cracker


----------



## rayrecrok

firework


----------



## bognormike

rocket


----------



## locovan

Space


----------



## rayrecrok

station


----------



## bognormike

platform


----------



## Zebedee

shoes


----------



## Chrys

Cobblers


----------



## rayrecrok

last


----------



## Zebedee

likewise :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morecambe


----------



## BillCreer

Heysham B


----------



## rayrecrok

Nuclear


----------



## lesanne

unclear


----------



## BillCreer

lucarne


----------



## rayrecrok

window


----------



## aldra

pane


----------



## Chrys

Glass


----------



## aldra

greenhouse


----------



## moblee

Ozone.


----------



## aldra

ultraviolet


----------



## Zebedee

Elizabeth


----------



## aldra

???

consecrated


----------



## Zebedee

aldra said:


> ???
> 
> consecrated


Violet Elizabeth Bott, of "Just William" fame.

_Violet Elizabeth Bott, lisping spoiled daughter of the local nouveau riche millionaire (whose companionship William reluctantly endures, to prevent her carrying out her threat "I'll thcream and thcream 'till I'm thick"), _


----------



## rayrecrok

hallowed


----------



## aldra

venerated


----------



## PincherM

esteemed


----------



## rayrecrok

prestigious


----------



## BillCreer

pressure-cooker


----------



## rayrecrok

steam (remember one word :wink: )


----------



## Chrys

roller


----------



## aldra

curls


----------



## BillCreer

fractals


----------



## SomersetSteve

science


----------



## aldra

knowlege


----------



## rayrecrok

taxi


----------



## Chrys

Fare


----------



## aldra

passenger


----------



## Patty123

train


----------



## aldra

wedding


----------



## rayrecrok

church


----------



## SomersetSteve

bells


----------



## Patty123

blue


----------



## BillCreer

campanology


----------



## aldra

ringing


----------



## PincherM

reverberating


----------



## aldra

re-echo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pardon :lol:


----------



## aldra

forgive


----------



## SomersetSteve

forget


----------



## rayrecrok

bumble


----------



## suedew

Fumble


----------



## Patty123

naughty


----------



## rayrecrok

fornicating :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

vault


----------



## suedew

void


----------



## BillCreer

cavern


----------



## aldra

darkness


----------



## rayrecrok

night


----------



## Chrys

vision


----------



## aldra

mystical


----------



## rayrecrok

prestidigitator


----------



## aldra

magician


----------



## SomersetSteve

conjuror


----------



## moblee

Merlin.


----------



## rayrecrok

spitfire


----------



## moblee

Fighter.


----------



## AuntieSandra

Lancaster


----------



## AuntieSandra

Lancaster


----------



## rayrecrok

bomber


----------



## Patty123

jacket


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

winter


----------



## Wilmannie

snow


----------



## moblee

Man.


----------



## rayrecrok

boobs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

errors!!


----------



## Patty123

mistakes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

marriage :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

sharing


----------



## Chrys

caring


----------



## aldra

carriage


----------



## SomersetSteve

driving

(follow the the link in my sig to see me doing so!)


----------



## aldra

daisy


----------



## rayrecrok

chain


----------



## aldra

mail


----------



## Patty123

sack


----------



## Chrys

Hessian


----------



## aldra

soldier


----------



## BillCreer

Leibregiment (google)


----------



## Wilmannie

commandos


----------



## rayrecrok

bumbare :wink:


----------



## BillCreer

jockeys


----------



## aldra

horses


----------



## rayrecrok

smelly


----------



## Chrys

nauseous


----------



## SomersetSteve

sickly


----------



## aldra

indisposed


----------



## PincherM

unwell


----------



## SomersetSteve

poorly


----------



## Patty123

ill


----------



## moblee

Nurse


----------



## aldra

florence


----------



## Zebedee

Poggibonsi


----------



## aldra

Tuscany


----------



## rayrecrok

mafia


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sicily


----------



## aldra

Island


----------



## PincherM

archipelago


----------



## rayrecrok

group


----------



## SomersetSteve

therapy


----------



## Christine600

chairs


----------



## SomersetSteve

deck


----------



## Chrys

Cards


----------



## aldra

greetings


----------



## PincherM

salutations


----------



## SomersetSteve

situations


----------



## aldra

circumstances


----------



## SomersetSteve

reduced


----------



## aldra

decrease


----------



## SomersetSteve

cut


----------



## aldra

scissors


----------



## BillCreer

stone (stone beats scissors)


----------



## aldra

Stonehenge


----------



## SomersetSteve

salisbury


----------



## aldra

cathedral


----------



## SomersetSteve

Winchester


----------



## Chrys

Rifle


----------



## aikidoamigo

pockets ;-)


----------



## aldra

isolated


----------



## SomersetSteve

solitary


----------



## Patty123

alone


----------



## aldra

lonely


----------



## locovan

Fear


----------



## aldra

reverence


----------



## SomersetSteve

respect


----------



## aldra

admiration


----------



## Chrys

Praise


----------



## SomersetSteve

worthy


----------



## aldra

recognition


----------



## Chrys

Identify


----------



## aldra

recognize


----------



## BillCreer

recognise


----------



## rayrecrok

twigged


----------



## aldra

Bill great minds think alike  

trees


----------



## SomersetSteve

wood


----------



## rayrecrok

bonfire


----------



## SomersetSteve

night


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pain


----------



## aldra

inflammation


----------



## SomersetSteve

Swelling


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

stiff


----------



## aldra

arthritis


----------



## rayrecrok

worn


----------



## aldra

knackered


----------



## SomersetSteve

exhausted


----------



## aldra

fatigue


----------



## SomersetSteve

syndrome


----------



## aldra

patten


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

downs


----------



## aldra

eider


----------



## BillCreer

mohne


----------



## SomersetSteve

dam


----------



## aldra

beavers

Cant work out the connection Bill( mohne (poppies?) to eider)


----------



## TDG

away


----------



## SomersetSteve

Home

(unfortunately - ill dog stopped trip away)


----------



## Chrys

House


----------



## BillCreer

kennel

(Dambusters dams Sandra)


----------



## SomersetSteve

holiday


----------



## aldra

summer


----------



## SomersetSteve

time


----------



## aldra

clock


----------



## SomersetSteve

tower


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

spire


----------



## Chrys

Crooked


----------



## aldra

man


----------



## SomersetSteve

Woman


----------



## aldra

female


----------



## Patty123

girl


----------



## SomersetSteve

boy


----------



## rayrecrok

school


----------



## aldra

fish


----------



## Wilmannie

shoal


----------



## aldra

shallow


----------



## rayrecrok

depth


----------



## SomersetSteve

intensity


----------



## aldra

degree


----------



## rayrecrok

measurement


----------



## Chrys

Imperial


----------



## SomersetSteve

metric


----------



## aldra

system


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

electrical


----------



## SomersetSteve

electronic


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mail


----------



## Chrys

Post


----------



## SomersetSteve

Office


----------



## bognormike

work


----------



## grizzlyj

shy


----------



## aldra

blushing


----------



## Wilmannie

flushed


----------



## aldra

excited


----------



## SomersetSteve

over


----------



## aldra

cricket


----------



## SomersetSteve

bat


----------



## grizzlyj

racquet


----------



## Patty123

noise


----------



## rayrecrok

white


----------



## SomersetSteve

heat


----------



## rayrecrok

technology


----------



## Chrys

Mechanical


----------



## grizzlyj

aeronautical


----------



## aldra

nautical


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sailor


----------



## Christine600

Solar


----------



## aldra

planet


----------



## moblee

Uranus.


----------



## aldra

mercury


----------



## SomersetSteve

venus


----------



## aldra

goddess


----------



## Pard

DS


----------



## SomersetSteve

Citroen


----------



## aldra

lemon


----------



## lesanne

melon


----------



## Wilmannie

galla


----------



## SomersetSteve

fete


----------



## Tucano

Cheese


----------



## SomersetSteve

sandwich


----------



## raynipper

Kent


----------



## rayrecrok

Clark


----------



## raynipper

Scroggings


----------



## rayrecrok

raynipper said:


> Scroggings


Noun :roll: :?

ray


----------



## SomersetSteve

verb


----------



## rayrecrok

action


----------



## aldra

Karma


----------



## SomersetSteve

Korma

(resisted the obvious...)


----------



## aldra

well done steve, such self control :lol: :lol: :lol:

curry


----------



## SomersetSteve

sauce


----------



## Chrys

Worcester


----------



## rayrecrok

racecourse


----------



## aldra

horses


----------



## SomersetSteve

ponies


----------



## aldra

shetland


----------



## rayrecrok

islands


----------



## aldra

dartboard


----------



## rayrecrok

180


----------



## Chrys

Degrees


----------



## aldra

that is not a word :lol: :lol:

u-turn


----------



## rayrecrok

aldra said:


> that is not a word :lol: :lol:
> 
> u-turn


lost :wink:


----------



## aldra

woops, Chrys

mortar-board


----------



## rayrecrok

waterboarding


----------



## aldra

wet


----------



## aldra

cancel that one 

torture


----------



## rayrecrok

Xfactor :lol:


----------



## aldra

talent


----------



## grizzlyj

totty


----------



## SomersetSteve

totter


----------



## aldra

insecure


----------



## rayrecrok

therapy


----------



## aldra

treatment


----------



## SomersetSteve

doctor


----------



## lesanne

jekel


----------



## BillCreer

Shipman


----------



## aldra

sailor


----------



## locovan

Tinker


----------



## aldra

Tailor


----------



## locovan

Chalk


----------



## aldra

cheese


----------



## locovan

Toast


----------



## aldra

cheers


----------



## Chrys

Drink


----------



## aldra

liquid


----------



## grizzlyj

nitrogen


----------



## aldra

chemical


----------



## rosalan

smell


----------



## Patty123

stink


----------



## rayrecrok

SOG :lol:


----------



## aldra

SOS :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

mayday


----------



## Chrys

Holiday


----------



## aldra

Christmas


----------



## SomersetSteve

eve


----------



## aldra

adam


----------



## rayrecrok

west


----------



## SomersetSteve

north


----------



## aldra

pole


----------



## Chrys

Vault


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bank


----------



## aldra

River


----------



## grizzlyj

Phoenix


----------



## BillCreer

Pat


----------



## rayrecrok

cow


----------



## SomersetSteve

bullock


----------



## rayrecrok

steak


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## Pard

shavings


----------



## Patty123

wood


----------



## SomersetSteve

trees


----------



## raynipper

habitat


----------



## PincherM

abode


----------



## SomersetSteve

home


----------



## Pard

motorhome


----------



## aldra

facts


----------



## Chrys

Fiction


----------



## SomersetSteve

Friction


----------



## BillCreer

Fraction


----------



## SomersetSteve

Decimal


----------



## BillCreer

Decimeter


----------



## aldra

metric


----------



## PincherM

measure


----------



## rayrecrok

ruler


----------



## grizzlyj

laser


----------



## SomersetSteve

beam


----------



## Chrys

Gymnastics


----------



## rayrecrok

fit


----------



## PincherM

seizure


----------



## SomersetSteve

customs


----------



## Wilmannie

traditions


----------



## SomersetSteve

rituals


----------



## stevian

SPELLS


----------



## aldra

prescribed


----------



## stevian

dictate


----------



## aldra

recorded


----------



## SomersetSteve

music


----------



## Patty123

dance


----------



## rayrecrok

jive


----------



## Chrys

Jitterbug


----------



## rayrecrok

America


----------



## bigbazza

Pie


----------



## BillCreer

squared


----------



## SomersetSteve

circle


----------



## Mandale

ring


----------



## bigbazza

Come on folks, I said PIE not PYE :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

pythagoras


----------



## SomersetSteve

theorum


----------



## BillCreer

conundrum


----------



## aldra

puzzle


----------



## Chrys

Problem


----------



## rayrecrok

child


----------



## aldra

offspring


----------



## SomersetSteve

kids


----------



## aldra

goats


----------



## SomersetSteve

sheep


----------



## BillCreer

loaghtan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wool


----------



## raynipper

itch


----------



## SomersetSteve

hitch


----------



## aldra

hike


----------



## SomersetSteve

spike


----------



## aldra

reject


----------



## SomersetSteve

discard


----------



## aldra

dump


----------



## SomersetSteve

jettison


----------



## rayrecrok

lighter


----------



## Chrys

Ronson


----------



## SomersetSteve

razor


----------



## rayrecrok

bill


----------



## BillCreer

what


----------



## rayrecrok

next :lol:


----------



## Pard

kin


----------



## rayrecrok

family


----------



## aldra

group


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatles


----------



## Patty123

liverpool


----------



## Chrys

Mersey


----------



## rayrecrok

river


----------



## SomersetSteve

dance


----------



## aldra

jive


----------



## Chrys

Twist


----------



## SomersetSteve

Shout


----------



## rayrecrok

*LOUD*


----------



## aldra

noise


----------



## SomersetSteve

barking


----------



## aldra

tree


----------



## SomersetSteve

leaf


----------



## aldra

tobacco


----------



## Chrys

Nicotine


----------



## aldra

stimulant


----------



## SomersetSteve

amphetamine


----------



## BillCreer

methamphetamine


----------



## aldra

synthetic


----------



## SomersetSteve

faux


----------



## aldra

imitation


----------



## erneboy

declined


----------



## aldra

refused


----------



## SomersetSteve

confused


----------



## aldra

baffled


----------



## BillCreer

silencer


----------



## aldra

peaceful


----------



## rayrecrok

departed


----------



## Chrys

Placid


----------



## aldra

calm


----------



## lesanne

tranquil


----------



## SomersetSteve

sedate


----------



## BillCreer

dope.......nothing personal


----------



## Pard

drug


----------



## Patty123

pill


----------



## SomersetSteve

medication


----------



## aldra

drug


----------



## rayrecrok

snort


----------



## erneboy

rip


----------



## SomersetSteve

current


----------



## aldra

ocean


----------



## rayrecrok

salty


----------



## SomersetSteve

bacon


----------



## Pard

eggs


----------



## aldra

easter


----------



## SomersetSteve

spring


----------



## Chrys

Onion


----------



## aldra

bulb


----------



## SomersetSteve

tulip


----------



## aldra

tiptoe


----------



## Chrys

Creep


----------



## SomersetSteve

crawl


----------



## BillCreer

grovel


----------



## SomersetSteve

gravel


----------



## Patty123

pit


----------



## SomersetSteve

colliery


----------



## BillCreer

adit


----------



## bognormike

up


(accountant's brain!) 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

down


----------



## aldra

under


----------



## SomersetSteve

Australia


----------



## aldra

commonwealth


----------



## SomersetSteve

british

(my interest in railways nearly led me to say bogie but that might be misconstrued!)


----------



## mygalnme

Isles


----------



## Chrys

Western


----------



## aldra

cowboys


----------



## BillCreer

Gunslinger


----------



## rayrecrok

pistol


----------



## SomersetSteve

packing


----------



## lesanne

momma


----------



## steco1958

mice


----------



## SomersetSteve

micky


----------



## Chrys

Taking


----------



## rayrecrok

giving


----------



## SomersetSteve

undertaker


----------



## BillCreer

overtaker


----------



## Pard

takeover


----------



## carol

Win


----------



## SomersetSteve

prize


----------



## Griffter

Draw


----------



## Chrys

Sketch


----------



## PincherM

sidearm


----------



## PincherM

ignore last entry

diagram


----------



## Pard

graphic


----------



## erneboy

Lurid


----------



## rayrecrok

horrid


----------



## erneboy

Semolina


----------



## BillCreer

frogspawn (or was that sago)


----------



## SomersetSteve

tadpole


----------



## rayrecrok

amphibian


----------



## Pard

DUKW


----------



## SomersetSteve

drake


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Quack


----------



## rayrecrok

gormless


----------



## aldra

stupid (Lancashire)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

politicians


----------



## Patty123

jokers


----------



## aldra

jester


----------



## rayrecrok

fool


----------



## Patty123

gooseberry


----------



## Scattycat

Fool


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

jester


----------



## aldra

buffoon


----------



## SomersetSteve

clown


----------



## aldra

circus


----------



## rayrecrok

ring


----------



## Pard

tone


----------



## SomersetSteve

note


----------



## rayrecrok

sound


----------



## aldra

barrier


----------



## SomersetSteve

crowd


----------



## rayrecrok

football


----------



## BillCreer

crazy


----------



## rayrecrok

paving


----------



## erneboy

slabbers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

brickies


----------



## aldra

workmen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

tea-break


----------



## SomersetSteve

lunchtime


----------



## aldra

kitkat


----------



## SomersetSteve

CHOCOLATE


----------



## aldra

fountain


----------



## bognormike

spout


----------



## SomersetSteve

sprout


----------



## Scattycat

Whiskers


----------



## SomersetSteve

Beard


----------



## Pard

shaven


----------



## SomersetSteve

clean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

whistle


----------



## SomersetSteve

kettle


----------



## erneboy

Pot


----------



## SomersetSteve

black


----------



## aldra

coal


----------



## cocoa

fire


----------



## BillCreer

starter


----------



## Patty123

motor


----------



## SomersetSteve

boat


----------



## PincherM

vessel


----------



## erneboy

Empty


----------



## SomersetSteve

noise


----------



## BillCreer

white


----------



## SomersetSteve

black


----------



## lesanne

pudding


----------



## SomersetSteve

dessert


----------



## waz

sand


----------



## lesanne

cement


----------



## BillCreer

aggregate


----------



## SomersetSteve

average


----------



## Chrys

Mediocre


----------



## SomersetSteve

moderate


----------



## Patty123

mild


----------



## Chrys

Bitter


----------



## SomersetSteve

bitter


----------



## SomersetSteve

snap - you posted while I was typing,

lets go for - lager


----------



## rayrecrok

shandy


----------



## SomersetSteve

shanty


----------



## BillCreer

shantilly


----------



## PincherM

lace


----------



## erneboy

Boot


----------



## Chrys

Shoe


----------



## PincherM

horn


----------



## SomersetSteve

face


----------



## rayrecrok

book


----------



## SomersetSteve

shop


----------



## BillCreer

posh


----------



## SomersetSteve

spice


----------



## rayrecrok

spogs


----------



## erneboy

Nadgers


----------



## SomersetSteve

badgers


----------



## rayrecrok

tuberculosis


----------



## SomersetSteve

bovine


----------



## rayrecrok

Ox


----------



## Pard

tail


----------



## SomersetSteve

soup


----------



## Scattycat

tiger


----------



## bognormike

tank


----------



## SomersetSteve

top


----------



## rayrecrok

bust :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mend


----------



## Pard

break


----------



## val33

Dance


----------



## Chrys

Hall


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Snooker


----------



## Chrys

Billiards


----------



## Pard

cue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Balls


----------



## rayrecrok

cough :wink:


----------



## rosalan

check-up


----------



## SomersetSteve

syrup


----------



## rayrecrok

sticky


----------



## erneboy

Fingers


----------



## rayrecrok

Stones


----------



## BillCreer

Zeppelin


----------



## rayrecrok

hydrogen


----------



## Chrys

Bomb


----------



## aldra

sherbet


----------



## SomersetSteve

lemon


----------



## moblee

melon


----------



## rayrecrok

fruit


----------



## SomersetSteve

salad


----------



## grizzlyj

dressing


----------



## Chrys

Room


----------



## rayrecrok

living


----------



## Pard

doll


----------



## SomersetSteve

barbie


----------



## rayrecrok

Ken


----------



## aldra

Peel


----------



## Pard

Robert


----------



## grizzlyj

in-laws




I'm sure thats just one word


----------



## SomersetSteve

outlaws


----------



## aldra

gangsters


----------



## erneboy

Sopranos


----------



## rosalan

Tenners!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fivers


----------



## aldra

fist


----------



## Scattycat

Punch


----------



## Chrys

Judy


----------



## Pard

Dame


----------



## SomersetSteve

pantomime


----------



## aldra

mute


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

swan


----------



## aldra

cygnet


----------



## bognormike

feather


----------



## SomersetSteve

duster


----------



## aldra

Knuckle


----------



## val33

sandwich


----------



## Chrys

Filler


----------



## rayrecrok

body


----------



## aldra

work


----------



## rayrecrok

retired :wink:


----------



## aldra

smug :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

bug


----------



## PincherM

virus


----------



## SomersetSteve

flu


----------



## Chrys

Corrupter


----------



## aldra

thriller


----------



## SomersetSteve

novel


----------



## aldra

new


----------



## SomersetSteve

testament


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Chapter


----------



## Chrys

Division


----------



## SomersetSteve

First


----------



## grizzlyj

post


----------



## Zebedee

missing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

correspondence


----------



## SomersetSteve

letters


----------



## aldra

Qualification


----------



## rayrecrok

badge


----------



## SomersetSteve

engineering


----------



## waz

Cream (all the aging rockers should get that one)

Waz


----------



## aldra

clotted


----------



## rayrecrok

Devon


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cornwall


----------



## aldra

Duchy


----------



## SomersetSteve

Royal


----------



## carol

Queen


----------



## rayrecrok

bee


----------



## aldra

pollinate


----------



## rayrecrok

cross


----------



## SomersetSteve

angry


----------



## carol

Cross


----------



## SomersetSteve

roads


----------



## rayrecrok

devil


----------



## erneboy

Detail


----------



## aldra

assign


----------



## SomersetSteve

allocate


----------



## erneboy

Allobob


----------



## rayrecrok

nom- de-plume


----------



## rosalan

plumb-bob


----------



## rayrecrok

vertical


----------



## aldra

horizontal


----------



## rayrecrok

horizon


----------



## lesanne

skyline


----------



## SomersetSteve

clouds


----------



## Chrys

Rain


----------



## Wilmannie

TORRENTS


----------



## Scattycat

waterfall


----------



## Chrys

Niagra


----------



## rayrecrok

river


----------



## SomersetSteve

trent


----------



## waz

bridge


----------



## Chrys

Suspension


----------



## Scattycat

Dentures


----------



## Pard

gum


----------



## SomersetSteve

tree


----------



## aldra

gallows


----------



## SomersetSteve

humour


----------



## carol

Black


----------



## Chrys

Beauty


----------



## rayrecrok

horse


----------



## SomersetSteve

cart


----------



## Patty123

wheel


----------



## Scattycat

spoke


----------



## aldra

radial


----------



## rayrecrok

tyre


----------



## erneboy

Sidon


----------



## rayrecrok

Jesus


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christ


----------



## erneboy

Fiction


----------



## aldra

fact


----------



## erneboy

Faith


----------



## aldra

charity


----------



## SomersetSteve

hope


----------



## erneboy

Not


----------



## aldra

rope


----------



## SomersetSteve

walk

(ropes were made on one)


----------



## rosalan

limp


----------



## aldra

lame


----------



## rayrecrok

crutch


----------



## aldra

support


----------



## Wilmannie

UPHOLD


----------



## aldra

sustain


----------



## rayrecrok

pedal


----------



## erneboy

furiously


----------



## aldra

ferocious


----------



## Pard

intimidating


----------



## SomersetSteve

threatening


----------



## Scattycat

scary


----------



## rayrecrok

Mary


----------



## SomersetSteve

contrary


----------



## rayrecrok

quite :wink:


----------



## aldra

absolutely


----------



## SomersetSteve

possibly


----------



## Chrys

Maybe


----------



## aldra

perhaps


----------



## Chrys

Probably


----------



## rayrecrok

later


----------



## aldra

sooner


----------



## SomersetSteve

now


----------



## aldra

immediately


----------



## SomersetSteve

instantly


----------



## Pard

dreckly


----------



## SomersetSteve

soon


----------



## coppo

Impending


----------



## rayrecrok

waiting


----------



## Patty123

room


----------



## SomersetSteve

space


----------



## VivoJK

frontier


----------



## Scattycat

border


----------



## Chrys

Guard


----------



## rayrecrok

safety

ray.


----------



## erneboy

Elf


----------



## SomersetSteve

Pixie


----------



## rayrecrok

Lott


----------



## erneboy

Parkking


----------



## aldra

space


----------



## Chrys

Race


----------



## erneboy

Ball


----------



## rayrecrok

room


----------



## rosalan

101


----------



## rayrecrok

number


----------



## SomersetSteve

digit


----------



## aldra

metatarsal


----------



## rayrecrok

footballers


----------



## erneboy

overpaid


----------



## SomersetSteve

underworked


----------



## aldra

jobless


----------



## SomersetSteve

benefits


----------



## rosalan

nothing (fits)


----------



## rayrecrok

vacuum


----------



## SomersetSteve

brake


----------



## aldra

restraint


----------



## rayrecrok

hold


----------



## aldra

fast


----------



## Patty123

food


----------



## bognormike

drink


----------



## rayrecrok

whiskey :wink:


----------



## Pard

galore


----------



## SomersetSteve

aplenty


----------



## aldra

abundance


----------



## erneboy

Cakewalk


----------



## rayrecrok

recording


----------



## aldra

encode


----------



## Chrys

Decode


----------



## SomersetSteve

morse


----------



## aldra

Lunar


----------



## rayrecrok

cycle


----------



## erneboy

path


----------



## Bryansdad

pavement


----------



## aldra

route


----------



## SomersetSteve

way


----------



## Pard

out


----------



## rayrecrok

cricket


----------



## aldra

grasshopper


----------



## rayrecrok

Kung-fu


----------



## Chrys

Panda


----------



## aldra

China


----------



## Chrys

Teacup


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

saucers


----------



## SomersetSteve

flying


----------



## aldra

swiftly


----------



## SomersetSteve

rapidly


----------



## aldra

turbulent


----------



## rayrecrok

violent


----------



## Jooles

wind


----------



## aldra

twisting


----------



## Chrys

Turning


----------



## Patty123

corner


----------



## SomersetSteve

bend


----------



## rayrecrok

hairpin


----------



## SomersetSteve

curlers


----------



## rayrecrok

ice


----------



## aldra

polar


----------



## erneboy

opposites


----------



## Scattycat

attract


----------



## SomersetSteve

repel


----------



## erneboy

insects


----------



## Chrys

Spiders


----------



## aldra

web


----------



## bognormike

site


----------



## SomersetSteve

camp


----------



## aldra

ostentatious


----------



## Chrys

Pretentious


----------



## aldra

pompous


----------



## Scattycat

arrogant


----------



## SomersetSteve

proud


----------



## erneboy

Mary


----------



## coppo

Lamb


----------



## SomersetSteve

chops


----------



## coppo

uey :lol:


----------



## coppo

Axes


----------



## aldra

revolve


----------



## SomersetSteve

spin


----------



## aldra

dryer


----------



## bognormike

clothes


----------



## Chrys

Airer


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aire


----------



## rayrecrok

river


----------



## aldra

fishing


----------



## lesanne

angling


----------



## SomersetSteve

fish


----------



## aldra

vertebrate


----------



## SomersetSteve

animal


----------



## aldra

pets


----------



## lesanne

family


----------



## aldra

kin


----------



## Chrys

Folks


----------



## aldra

people


----------



## rayrecrok

tribe


----------



## aldra

federation


----------



## SomersetSteve

association


----------



## val33

guilt


----------



## SomersetSteve

fault


----------



## val33

line


----------



## BillCreer

snort


----------



## SomersetSteve

sniff


----------



## aldra

snuff


----------



## erneboy

said


----------



## aldra

spoken


----------



## SomersetSteve

word


----------



## aldra

assurance


----------



## SomersetSteve

life


----------



## aldra

vitality


----------



## rayrecrok

youth


----------



## erneboy

club


----------



## rayrecrok

neanderthal


----------



## SomersetSteve

hominid


----------



## erneboy

dictionary


----------



## aldra

primate


----------



## coppo

Gorilla


----------



## aldra

mist


----------



## coppo

Weather


----------



## aldra

forecast


----------



## coppo

Predict


----------



## aldra

prognosticate


----------



## BillCreer

prophesy


----------



## rayrecrok

divine


----------



## erneboy

water


----------



## Chrys

Fall


----------



## aldra

Autumn


----------



## rayrecrok

watch


----------



## aldra

observe


----------



## SomersetSteve

notice


----------



## aldra

announcement


----------



## BillCreer

congratulations


----------



## rayrecrok

Cliff


----------



## aldra

celebrations


----------



## Chrys

Chocolates


----------



## aldra

cocoa


----------



## elainekirk

bean


----------



## aldra

legumes


----------



## Chrys

Food


----------



## aldra

nourishment


----------



## SomersetSteve

nutrients


----------



## aldra

energy


----------



## coppo

Vitality


----------



## BillCreer

chum


----------



## aldra

dogfood


----------



## SomersetSteve

pal


----------



## aldra

friend


----------



## Chrys

Mates


----------



## erneboy

Australians


----------



## Scattycat

wallaby


----------



## rosalan

wanabe


----------



## aldra

slang


----------



## SomersetSteve

argot


----------



## aldra

jargon


----------



## SomersetSteve

confusing


----------



## aldra

perplexing


----------



## Patty123

puzzling


----------



## aldra

enigmatic


----------



## SomersetSteve

hidden


----------



## aldra

concealed


----------



## SomersetSteve

covert


----------



## Chrys

Undercover


----------



## SomersetSteve

agent


----------



## Chrys

Representative


----------



## aldra

typical


----------



## rayrecrok

example


----------



## aldra

illustration


----------



## SomersetSteve

picture


----------



## aldra

portrait


----------



## erneboy

gallery


----------



## Wilmannie

theatre


----------



## SomersetSteve

operating


----------



## aldra

surgical


----------



## SomersetSteve

spirit


----------



## rosalan

Meths


----------



## SomersetSteve

alcohol


----------



## aldra

dependant


----------



## SomersetSteve

reliant


----------



## erneboy

Robin


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hood


----------



## aldra

hoody


----------



## SomersetSteve

chav


----------



## aldra

antisocial


----------



## SomersetSteve

yobs


----------



## rayrecrok

thug


----------



## aldra

hoodlum


----------



## rayrecrok

Cagney


----------



## suedew

jesse


----------



## SomersetSteve

james


----------



## val33

home


----------



## rayrecrok

run


----------



## aldra

distance


----------



## erneboy

yourself


----------



## grizzlyj

himself


----------



## aldra

pronoun


----------



## SomersetSteve

adverb


----------



## Patty123

noun


----------



## SomersetSteve

renown


----------



## rayrecrok

famous


----------



## SomersetSteve

noted


----------



## rayrecrok

distinguished


----------



## aldra

extinguished


----------



## erneboy

embers


----------



## aldra

coals


----------



## BillCreer

Mineworkers


----------



## SomersetSteve

newcastle


----------



## BillCreer

brown


----------



## aldra

ale


----------



## Patty123

beer


----------



## SomersetSteve

spirits


----------



## rayrecrok

ghosts


----------



## SomersetSteve

phantoms


----------



## aldra

opera


----------



## rayrecrok

boring


----------



## BillCreer

boreout


----------



## erneboy

hone


----------



## rayrecrok

sharpen


----------



## SomersetSteve

whet


----------



## SomersetSteve

rayrecrok said:


> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> whet
> 
> 
> 
> typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Dictionary.com gives:-

"whetâ€‚ â€‚/Ê°wÉ›t, wÉ›t/ Show Spelled [hwet, wet] Show IPA verb, whet·ted, whet·ting, noun 
verb (used with object) 
1. to sharpen (a knife, tool, etc.) by grinding or friction. 
2. to make keen or eager; stimulate: to whet the appetite; to whet the curiosity"

The spell checker accepted it.


----------



## rayrecrok

SomersetSteve said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> whet
> 
> 
> 
> typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dictionary.com gives:-
> 
> "whetâ€‚ â€‚/Ê°wÉ›t, wÉ›t/ Show Spelled [hwet, wet] Show IPA verb, whet·ted, whet·ting, noun
> verb (used with object)
> 1. to sharpen (a knife, tool, etc.) by grinding or friction.
> 2. to make keen or eager; stimulate: to whet the appetite; to whet the curiosity"
> 
> The spell checker accepted it.
Click to expand...

Of course it would and why wouldn't it, I haven't a clue why you need to explain it.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Why indeed :lol: :lol: 

Anyone going to follow "whet" ?


----------



## rayrecrok

what? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Where?
:?: :?:


----------



## mygalnme

Here


----------



## rayrecrok

there


----------



## Chrys

Yonder


----------



## mygalnme

everywhere :lol: 

( :lol: Like us on the road to nowhere... :lol: )


----------



## aldra

nowhere


----------



## SomersetSteve

somewhere


----------



## aldra

rainbow


----------



## SomersetSteve

colours


----------



## rayrecrok

spectrum


----------



## aldra

spectrum


----------



## SomersetSteve

full

(to both of you - who shouted snap first?)


----------



## aldra

He types faster than me :lol: :lol:
Though could have been osmosis :lol:

Empty


----------



## coppo

Void


----------



## SomersetSteve

nul


----------



## rayrecrok

silence


----------



## Scattycat

golden


----------



## coppo

Plover


----------



## rayrecrok

bird


----------



## aldra

feathers


----------



## coppo

Plumage


----------



## aldra

pattern


----------



## rayrecrok

knitting


----------



## coppo

Wool


----------



## aldra

sheep


----------



## coppo

Flock


----------



## Chrys

Congreate


----------



## coppo

Have you missed a G out? or is it a word i have never heard of?


----------



## rayrecrok

Chrys said:


> Congreate


gather


----------



## coppo

Round


----------



## rayrecrok

circle


----------



## BillCreer

blue


----------



## SomersetSteve

lights


----------



## rayrecrok

northern


----------



## SomersetSteve

southern


----------



## lesanne

sussex


----------



## PincherM

Brighton


----------



## rayrecrok

rock


----------



## Chrys

Seaside


----------



## SomersetSteve

pier


----------



## coppo

Swimming


----------



## aldra

pool


----------



## SomersetSteve

puddle


----------



## Scattycat

Christmas


----------



## Chrys

Pudding


----------



## SomersetSteve

club


----------



## Chrys

Social


----------



## BillCreer

auntie


----------



## aldra

BBC


----------



## SomersetSteve

Radio


----------



## Chrys

Control


----------



## SomersetSteve

freak


----------



## erneboy

out


----------



## SomersetSteve

doors


----------



## aldra

windows


----------



## erneboy

seven


----------



## SomersetSteve

eight


----------



## rayrecrok

number


----------



## aldra

measurement


----------



## SomersetSteve

foot


----------



## aldra

ball


----------



## grizzlyj

spheroid


----------



## aldra

ellipsoid


----------



## BillCreer

Haemorrhoid


----------



## moblee

Cream


----------



## rayrecrok

group


----------



## Pard

therapy


----------



## BillCreer

apathy


----------



## SomersetSteve

empathy


----------



## grizzlyj

telepathy


----------



## carol

Insight


----------



## aldra

intuitive


----------



## PincherM

instinctual


----------



## erneboy

americanism


----------



## aldra

heresies


----------



## SomersetSteve

heretics


----------



## erneboy

baldytics


----------



## mygalnme

:?: :?: :?: Idiotics.. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

fools


----------



## aldra

desert


----------



## rayrecrok

oasis


----------



## mygalnme

(ex) popgroup


----------



## SomersetSteve

wham


----------



## rayrecrok

bam


----------



## aldra

abrupt


----------



## rayrecrok

sharp


----------



## BillCreer

f


----------



## rayrecrok

minor


----------



## coppo

Juvenile


----------



## aldra

adolescent


----------



## rosalan

child


----------



## aldra

immature


----------



## BillCreer

whelp


----------



## rayrecrok

puppy


----------



## Chrys

Fat


----------



## SomersetSteve

slim


----------



## coppo

Narrow


----------



## SomersetSteve

broad


----------



## Chrys

Norfolk


----------



## carol

Suffolk


----------



## Pard

punch


----------



## Patty123

judy


----------



## BillCreer

JudyJudy


----------



## aldra

intercept


----------



## rayrecrok

cross


----------



## erneboy

angry


----------



## aldra

young


----------



## Chrys

Juvenile


----------



## rayrecrok

youth


----------



## Scattycat

angst


----------



## aldra

intense


----------



## rayrecrok

serious


----------



## grizzlyj

McEnroe


----------



## Scattycat

racket


----------



## rayrecrok

noise


----------



## Pard

sound


----------



## aldra

barrier


----------



## rayrecrok

cream


----------



## Chrys

Clotted


----------



## aldra

Blood


----------



## rayrecrok

scab


----------



## erneboy

picket


----------



## Scattycat

Nelson


----------



## Pard

fence


----------



## waz

post


----------



## SomersetSteve

haste


----------



## Patty123

speed


----------



## BillCreer

methylenedioxyphenethylamines


----------



## carol

Stimulants


----------



## AndrewandShirley

stockings


----------



## rayrecrok

suspenders


----------



## SomersetSteve

suspension

(had difficulty - nearly said something I shouldn't :wink: )


----------



## aldra

bridge


----------



## carol

Teeth


----------



## Scattycat

filling


----------



## rayrecrok

hole


----------



## aldra

Polo


----------



## SomersetSteve

pony


----------



## aldra

tail


----------



## SomersetSteve

spin


----------



## Pard

politicians


----------



## erneboy

crooks


----------



## BillCreer

sheeps


----------



## Scattycat

Mutton


----------



## Scattycat

Mutton


----------



## SomersetSteve

lamb


----------



## Chrys

Stew


----------



## SomersetSteve

irish


----------



## Chrys

Whiskey


----------



## SomersetSteve

galore


----------



## aldra

abundance


----------



## rayrecrok

plethora


----------



## Pard

plenitude


----------



## aldra

empty


----------



## rayrecrok

gone


----------



## Scattycat

surfit


----------



## SomersetSteve

plenty


----------



## raynipper

buggerall


----------



## erneboy

nun


----------



## raynipper

abstinence


----------



## Bill_OR

priest


----------



## erneboy

housekeeper


----------



## rayrecrok

skivvy


----------



## Chrys

Servant


----------



## aldra

attendant


----------



## BillCreer

companion


----------



## aldra

canine


----------



## carol

Teeth


----------



## waz

extracting


----------



## SomersetSteve

exacting


----------



## rayrecrok

rigid


----------



## SomersetSteve

stiff


----------



## aldra

starch


----------



## rayrecrok

robin


----------



## aldra

christmas


----------



## SomersetSteve

cake


----------



## Kilree

icing


----------



## rayrecrok

frost


----------



## aldra

frostbite


----------



## SomersetSteve

toes


----------



## Scattycat

Bunions


----------



## BillCreer

Trunnions


----------



## mygalnme

corns


----------



## BillCreer

prawns


----------



## SomersetSteve

cocktail


----------



## aldra

shaken


----------



## Scattycat

fright


----------



## SomersetSteve

scare


----------



## BillCreer

sacre


----------



## erneboy

bleu


----------



## SomersetSteve

vert


----------



## erneboy

invert


----------



## SomersetSteve

inverse


----------



## aldra

reverse


----------



## Pard

inverse


----------



## SomersetSteve

perverse


----------



## aldra

contrary


----------



## BillCreer

Mary


----------



## Chrys

Whitehouse


----------



## Pard

Paul


----------



## bognormike

president


----------



## Scattycat

Cheese


----------



## SomersetSteve

cheddar


----------



## aldra

gorge


----------



## carol

Overeat


----------



## SomersetSteve

stuff


----------



## carol

Things


----------



## aldra

inanimate


----------



## rosalan

lifeless


----------



## Scattycat

mort


----------



## BillCreer

Pratchett


----------



## SomersetSteve

Terry


----------



## mygalnme

Towel


----------



## SomersetSteve

Beach


----------



## aldra

sand


----------



## Chrys

Paper


----------



## SomersetSteve

plate


----------



## Scattycat

chrome


----------



## SomersetSteve

browser


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

me


----------



## aldra

myself


----------



## erneboy

I


----------



## aldra

iodine


----------



## Chrys

Antiseptic


----------



## aldra

topical


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

conversation


----------



## aldra

speech


----------



## carol

Language


----------



## Scattycat

dialect


----------



## aldra

regional


----------



## mygalnme

Local


----------



## SomersetSteve

neighbourhood


----------



## aldra

watch


----------



## erneboy

maker


----------



## aldra

manufacturer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

supplier


----------



## aldra

vendor


----------



## Scattycat

salesman


----------



## BillCreer

ship


----------



## SomersetSteve

shape


----------



## BillCreer

shifter


----------



## Pard

drifter


----------



## Chrys

Trawler


----------



## SomersetSteve

fisherman


----------



## bognormike

friend


----------



## aldra

enemy


----------



## SomersetSteve

hostile


----------



## aldra

opposed


----------



## Chrys

Against


----------



## SomersetSteve

For


----------



## BillCreer

far


----------



## Scattycat

away


----------



## aldra

distance


----------



## SomersetSteve

selling


----------



## Chrys

Buying


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Stealing


----------



## BillCreer

dealing


----------



## bognormike

cards


----------



## BillCreer

sound


----------



## Chrys

Noise


----------



## BillCreer

white


----------



## carol

Black


----------



## bigbazza

Sabath


----------



## Patty123

sunday


----------



## carol

School


----------



## aldra

fish


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## aldra

casino


----------



## Scattycat

Black Jack


----------



## aldra

Twentyone


----------



## rosalan

wishes


----------



## aldra

desire


----------



## coppo

Aspire


----------



## aldra

Strive


----------



## SomersetSteve

attain


----------



## aldra

achieve


----------



## mygalnme

Reach


----------



## aldra

scope


----------



## SomersetSteve

coverage


----------



## bognormike

news


----------



## Pard

fairy-tales


----------



## aldra

implausible


----------



## SomersetSteve

improbable


----------



## aldra

unlikely


----------



## SomersetSteve

lads


----------



## Scattycat

lasses


----------



## tattytony

Glasses


----------



## SomersetSteve

spectacles


----------



## tattytony

Monocle


----------



## carol

Varifocal


----------



## SomersetSteve

bifocal


----------



## tattytony

lens


----------



## BillCreer

shift


----------



## tattytony

stick


----------



## aldra

beat


----------



## tattytony

box


----------



## Chrys

Clever


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dick


----------



## tattytony

Richard


----------



## aldra

Lionheart


----------



## tattytony

crest


----------



## Scattycat

hill


----------



## tattytony

knackered


----------



## Pard

scrapped


----------



## tattytony

Autotrail


----------



## aldra

motorhome


----------



## tattytony

draughty


----------



## SomersetSteve

windy


----------



## Chrys

Flatulence


----------



## Scattycat

Gas


----------



## BillCreer

frackers


----------



## SomersetSteve

crackers


----------



## Patty123

christmas


----------



## tattytony

cake


----------



## aldra

soap


----------



## tattytony

box


----------



## aldra

hedge


----------



## tattytony

cutters


----------



## aldra

sailing


----------



## tattytony

wind (not my ass)


----------



## Scattycat

Kite


----------



## tattytony

fly


----------



## SomersetSteve

ointment


----------



## carol

Salve


----------



## BillCreer

drawing


----------



## Pard

room


----------



## Chrys

Space


----------



## SomersetSteve

station


----------



## Scattycat

Mornington Crescent 

(Yeah ok it's two words, I just thought for a minute we were playing that game in the radio program "I haven't a clue"

Okay, sorry, real answer


Euston


----------



## SomersetSteve

Square


----------



## aldra

root


----------



## BillCreer

toot


----------



## aldra

horn


----------



## Scattycat

rhino


----------



## aldra

white


----------



## Chrys

Installations


----------



## aldra

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Chrys

Previous must have crossed yours

Black


----------



## SomersetSteve

grey


----------



## aldra

hair


----------



## Patty123

do


----------



## SomersetSteve

undo


----------



## Scattycat

repair


----------



## Scattycat

repair


----------



## aldra

mend


----------



## PincherM

recondition


----------



## Pard

refurbish


----------



## SomersetSteve

renew


----------



## Scattycat

membership


----------



## aldra

club


----------



## Chrys

Shillelagh


----------



## Pard

shamrock


----------



## suedew

Thistle


----------



## SomersetSteve

Partick


----------



## PincherM

weed


----------



## PincherM

Ignore last entry


----------



## Pard

disregarded!


----------



## Chrys

Ignored


----------



## aldra

neglected


----------



## rosalan

me


----------



## aldra

indulgence :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

luxury


----------



## aldra

extravagant


----------



## tattytony

wife


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

expensive


----------



## aldra

mercenary


----------



## tattytony

killer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

henchman


----------



## tattytony

asassin


----------



## aldra

targeted


----------



## Chrys

Aimed


----------



## tattytony

bullseye


----------



## aldra

whelk


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cockles


----------



## BillCreer

winkle


----------



## Scattycat

extract


----------



## tattytony

urine


----------



## BillCreer

Peover


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cheshire


----------



## BillCreer

Wensleydale


----------



## tattytony

emmerdale


----------



## SomersetSteve

Corrie


----------



## tattytony

manchester


----------



## BillCreer

Bitter


----------



## aldra

Pill


----------



## tattytony

popping


----------



## SomersetSteve

hopping


----------



## tattytony

mad


----------



## Scattycat

hatter


----------



## aldra

dormouse


----------



## BillCreer

pinkie


----------



## Chrys

Perky


----------



## SomersetSteve

Eager


----------



## aldra

beaver


----------



## Pard

hat


----------



## SomersetSteve

coat

(inspired by that great man Mahatma Coat


----------



## rosalan

Gloves (of course)


----------



## aldra

Foxglove


----------



## BillCreer

digitalis


----------



## aldra

digoxin


----------



## BillCreer

Glaxosmithcline


----------



## aldra

Gosh, you are hard work  

Pharmaceutical


----------



## Pard

Boots


----------



## aldra

Chemist


----------



## Patty123

tablets


----------



## tattytony

me


----------



## aldra

myself


----------



## tattytony

I


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

herself


----------



## tattytony

boss


----------



## SomersetSteve

hog

(remember the Dukes of Hazard?)


----------



## tattytony

roast


----------



## SomersetSteve

beef


----------



## tattytony

stew


----------



## SomersetSteve

irish


----------



## tattytony

gypsy


----------



## Chrys

Nomadic


----------



## tattytony

roma


----------



## Scattycat

motorhome


----------



## SomersetSteve

camper


----------



## tattytony

van


----------



## Pard

Morrison


----------



## aldra

supermarket


----------



## tattytony

trolly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

parking


----------



## tattytony

attendant


----------



## Pard

waiter


----------



## BillCreer

transcendent


----------



## tattytony

Baxter (author)


----------



## aldra

Stephen


----------



## tattytony

king


----------



## bozzer

Prawns


----------



## aldra

crustations


----------



## tattytony

arthropod


----------



## aldra

spider


----------



## tattytony

legs


----------



## aldra

limb


----------



## Scattycat

arm


----------



## tattytony

forces


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

natural


----------



## tattytony

disaster


----------



## SomersetSteve

recovery


----------



## tattytony

vehicle


----------



## Chrys

Conveyance


----------



## tattytony

transport


----------



## aldra

vehicular


----------



## tattytony

train


----------



## aldra

wedding


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cake


----------



## tattytony

baker


----------



## BillCreer

st.


----------



## tattytony

coronation


----------



## Chrys

Chicken


----------



## tattytony

kebab


----------



## SomersetSteve

shop


----------



## tattytony

scrumtious


----------



## Scattycat

yummy


----------



## tattytony

tummy


----------



## Scattycat

tuck


----------



## tattytony

shop


----------



## aldra

corner


----------



## tattytony

post


----------



## aldra

pole


----------



## tattytony

dancer :wink:


----------



## aldra

performer


----------



## tattytony

artist


----------



## Chrys

Painter


----------



## tattytony

decorator


----------



## Scattycat

expensive


----------



## aldra

pricey


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Priceless


----------



## Scattycat

visa


----------



## tattytony

refused


----------



## SomersetSteve

denied


----------



## tattytony

sex


----------



## rosalan

memories


----------



## aldra

imagination


----------



## carol

Fantasy


----------



## tattytony

unicorn


----------



## bognormike

horn


----------



## aldra

keratinized


----------



## BillCreer

Nice one Sandra.

claws


----------



## Scattycat

spike


----------



## BillCreer

Puckoon


----------



## aldra

Milligan


----------



## SomersetSteve

Spike


----------



## aldra

sharp


----------



## BillCreer

brilliant


----------



## SomersetSteve

sunshine

(but not here :? )


----------



## Chrys

Warmth


----------



## SomersetSteve

comfort


----------



## aldra

insurance


----------



## Chrys

Policy


----------



## aldra

contract


----------



## Chrys

Agreement


----------



## aldra

harmony


----------



## tattytony

quiet


----------



## aldra

silence


----------



## Scattycat

golden


----------



## aldra

anniversary


----------



## Patty123

waltz


----------



## BillCreer

with


----------



## Patty123

me


----------



## tattytony

you


----------



## aldra

Ye


----------



## tattytony

the


----------



## aldra

determiner


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

judge


----------



## aldra

jury


----------



## tattytony

executioner


----------



## aldra

hangman


----------



## Scattycat

Noose


----------



## tattytony

death


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

forever


----------



## tattytony

young


----------



## rosalan

Tony


----------



## SomersetSteve

Robinson


----------



## BillCreer

Greene


----------



## SomersetSteve

King


----------



## tattytony

ASPRN (dougie)


----------



## locovan

Headache


----------



## SomersetSteve

heartache


----------



## BillCreer

hotel


----------



## Chrys

Porter


----------



## bognormike

lodge


----------



## tattytony

mason


----------



## BillCreer

crater


----------



## coppo

canyon


----------



## aldra

ravine


----------



## SomersetSteve

crevice


----------



## Patty123

crack


----------



## Pard

up


----------



## Pard

up


----------



## Patty123

down


----------



## tattytony

out


----------



## SomersetSteve

about


----------



## aldra

Turn


----------



## SomersetSteve

around


----------



## aldra

toit :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

tomorrow

(I have got a Round Tuit if you need one   )


----------



## BillCreer

Sunday


----------



## SomersetSteve

Monday


----------



## PaulW2

Happy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

work


----------



## brens

horse


----------



## SomersetSteve

cart


----------



## BillCreer

PaulW2 said:


> Happy


days

Cartier


----------



## SomersetSteve

nights


----------



## aldra

moon


----------



## BillCreer

flasher


----------



## aldra

exhibitioner


----------



## SomersetSteve

executioner


----------



## aldra

Mikardo


----------



## rosalan

Sullivan


----------



## tattytony

buses


----------



## SomersetSteve

trains


----------



## tattytony

planes


----------



## aldra

woodwork


----------



## tattytony

chippy


----------



## aldra

scallops


----------



## Chrys

Shellfish


----------



## aldra

lobster


----------



## tattytony

pot


----------



## aldra

kettle


----------



## tattytony

please


----------



## aldra

thankyou


----------



## bozzer

Card


----------



## Patty123

board


----------



## tattytony

game


----------



## Scattycat

Hare


----------



## Chrys

Coursing


----------



## aldra

Greyhounds


----------



## tattytony

bet


----------



## bozzer

Fred


----------



## SomersetSteve

Flintstone


----------



## BillCreer

Dino


----------



## Scattycat

clan


----------



## BillCreer

crusader


----------



## SomersetSteve

campaigner


----------



## UncleNorm

protester


----------



## tattytony

war


----------



## bozzer

peace


----------



## tattytony

harmony


----------



## SomersetSteve

accord


----------



## erneboy

Honda


----------



## tattytony

genny


----------



## aldra

power


----------



## tattytony

station


----------



## aldra

police


----------



## tattytony

brutal :wink:


----------



## Scattycat

comments


----------



## bognormike

start


----------



## BillCreer

bang


----------



## aldra

big


----------



## rosalan

'un


----------



## aldra

deux


----------



## Scattycat

twin


----------



## aldra

tub


----------



## coppo

Butter


----------



## aldra

Crumpets


----------



## coppo

delicious


----------



## Chrys

Tasty


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Tattie


----------



## aldra

potato


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mashed


----------



## aldra

crush


----------



## SomersetSteve

press


----------



## aldra

ups


----------



## Patty123

downs


----------



## UncleNorm

South


----------



## Scattycat

France


----------



## SomersetSteve

Normandy


----------



## carol

Landings


----------



## UncleNorm

moon


----------



## bozzer

Beam


----------



## aldra

balance


----------



## bozzer

Scale


----------



## aldra

fish


----------



## bozzer

Haddock


----------



## aldra

marine


----------



## tattytony

commando


----------



## aldra

soldier


----------



## Scattycat

dragoon


----------



## aldra

coerce


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

force


----------



## aldra

field


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

farmer


----------



## BillCreer

Giles


----------



## bognormike

piles :roll:


----------



## Scattycat

rubbish


----------



## SomersetSteve

refuse


----------



## UncleNorm

deny


----------



## Chrys

Repudiate


----------



## aldra

Refuse


----------



## coppo

Landfill


----------



## BillCreer

methane


----------



## aldra

hydrocarbon


----------



## UncleNorm

compound


----------



## aldra

enclosure


----------



## BillCreer

act


----------



## aldra

performance


----------



## HeatherChloe

drama


----------



## aldra

action


----------



## tattytony

man


----------



## aldra

Adam


----------



## tattytony

Sandler


----------



## aldra

american


----------



## tattytony

trash


----------



## Scattycat

can


----------



## UncleNorm

can


----------



## Chrys

Can't


----------



## tattytony

won't


----------



## SomersetSteve

wouldn't


----------



## BillCreer

woodentops


----------



## Scattycat

plod


----------



## tattytony

ASPRN


----------



## erneboy

pill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

android


----------



## erneboy

robocop


----------



## tattytony

ASPRN :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

twice :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## SomersetSteve

thrice


----------



## bognormike

rice


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

boiled


----------



## Chrys

Cooked


----------



## tattytony

meat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

veg


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

casino


----------



## tattytony

loser


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

gambler


----------



## Chrys

Punter


----------



## tattytony

Venice


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

basilica


----------



## tattytony

church


----------



## SomersetSteve

bells


----------



## tattytony

whistles


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

referees


----------



## tattytony

mods


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rockers


----------



## tattytony

bikers


----------



## aldra

motorcycle


----------



## Chrys

Sidecar


----------



## rosalan

motorcar


----------



## Patty123

motorhome


----------



## Scattycat

Bliss


----------



## Patty123

heaven


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Angels


----------



## aldra

Charlies


----------



## bozzer

Aunt


----------



## BillCreer

Sally


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ann


----------



## tattytony

Widdecombe


----------



## Chrys

Fair


----------



## tattytony

Ride


----------



## aldra

Ring


----------



## Chrys

Boxing


----------



## tattytony

match


----------



## Chrys

Safety


----------



## bozzer

Pin


----------



## aldra

ball


----------



## Chrys

Rugby


----------



## tattytony

Wales


----------



## aldra

dragon


----------



## bozzer

Fly


----------



## tattytony

away


----------



## Scattycat

abscent


----------



## tattytony

miss


----------



## SomersetSteve

hit


----------



## tattytony

scum


----------



## SomersetSteve

bag


----------



## tattytony

man


----------



## UncleNorm

handle


----------



## tattytony

pull


----------



## rosalan

success (with girls)


----------



## Scattycat

scored


----------



## tattytony

again


----------



## SomersetSteve

encore


----------



## tattytony

play


----------



## SomersetSteve

theatre


----------



## tattytony

ticket


----------



## Scattycat

ride


----------



## tattytony

woman


----------



## Chrys

Driver


----------



## tattytony

racing


----------



## UncleNorm

Eve


----------



## tattytony

apple


----------



## UncleNorm

strudel (sp?)


----------



## bognormike

noodle


----------



## tattytony

pot


----------



## Scattycat

smoke


----------



## Chrys

Fire


----------



## BillCreer

reload


----------



## Chrys

Aim


----------



## SomersetSteve

objective


----------



## aldra

unbiased


----------



## SomersetSteve

neutral


----------



## aldra

impartial


----------



## Scattycat

Referee


----------



## ThePrisoner

blind :wink:


----------



## tattytony

bat


----------



## Scattycat

Rounders


----------



## tattytony

poker


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## rayrecrok

wood 

(posted from sunny Spain) :lo: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

stake


----------



## BillCreer

garlic


----------



## iconnor

Beer..........well it is Friday


----------



## tattytony

mushrooms..........well it is Friday :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Fungi


----------



## tattytony

toes


----------



## SomersetSteve

twinkle


----------



## tattytony

star


----------



## Pard

Bethlehem


----------



## Scattycat

Donkey


----------



## tattytony

Ass


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Whole


----------



## aldra

integral


----------



## tattytony

external


----------



## Chrys

Outside


----------



## tattytony

party


----------



## BillCreer

pooper


----------



## tattytony

scooper


----------



## bognormike

ice cream


----------



## tattytony

pie


----------



## SomersetSteve

mince


----------



## tattytony

meat


----------



## Scattycat

steak


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Beef


----------



## SomersetSteve

roast


----------



## Chrys

Tatties


----------



## SomersetSteve

oggies


----------



## UncleNorm

Welsh


----------



## tattytony

rabbit


----------



## erneboy

Chas


----------



## tattytony

dave


----------



## erneboy

Song


----------



## Chrys

Bird


----------



## bognormike

feather


----------



## Chrys

Duster


----------



## Scattycat

housewife :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

mother


----------



## Scattycat

Teresa


----------



## Chrys

Brewer


----------



## SomersetSteve

BEER!!


----------



## Chrys

Glass


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Jar


----------



## SomersetSteve

jam


----------



## aldra

traffic


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

police


----------



## Patty123

island


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sunshine


----------



## aldra

rays


----------



## SomersetSteve

fish

(x came to mind though!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

chipsnpeas


----------



## aldra

cheat :lol:


----------



## bozzer

liar


----------



## Scattycat

Maradona


----------



## aldra

football


----------



## coppo

Leeds


----------



## aldra

who? :lol:


----------



## bozzer

Naughty!!


----------



## coppo

Cheek


----------



## aldra

Impertinent


----------



## bozzer

Uncivil


----------



## aldra

discourteous


----------



## Scattycat

Rude


----------



## aldra

ruddy


----------



## Chrys

Duck


----------



## bozzer

Egg


----------



## aldra

deuces


----------



## SomersetSteve

aces


----------



## aldra

golf


----------



## bozzer

club


----------



## aldra

biscuit


----------



## bozzer

Ginger


----------



## aldra

rhizome


----------



## SomersetSteve

tuber


----------



## carol

dahlia


----------



## aldra

moths


----------



## Scattycat

holes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

caverns


----------



## erneboy

canyons


----------



## SomersetSteve

gorges


----------



## aldra

gullet


----------



## erneboy

gusset


----------



## rosalan

knickers


----------



## UncleNorm

undergarment


----------



## SomersetSteve

vest


----------



## rosalan

vestibule


----------



## Chrys

Antechamber


----------



## UncleNorm

uncle


----------



## SomersetSteve

sam


----------



## aldra

cobbler


----------



## Pard

last


----------



## Patty123

first


----------



## SomersetSteve

class


----------



## Scattycat

snob


----------



## tattytony

scum


----------



## aldra

algae


----------



## tattytony

roof


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thatched


----------



## tattytony

cottage


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pie


----------



## tattytony

chips


----------



## Scattycat

windscreen


----------



## tattytony

repair


----------



## SomersetSteve

hospital


----------



## tattytony

me


----------



## bozzer

you


----------



## aldra

thou


----------



## SomersetSteve

thee


----------



## erneboy

thy


----------



## Chrys

Thyself


----------



## SomersetSteve

yourself


----------



## Scattycat

Who


----------



## Chrys

Doctor


----------



## BillCreer

Proctologist


----------



## DavidRon

Rectum


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

broken :lol:


----------



## bozzer

Down


----------



## Chrys

Feather


----------



## SomersetSteve

duster


----------



## Scattycat

yellow


----------



## Chrys

Submarine


----------



## SomersetSteve

boat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

gun


----------



## Patty123

shoot


----------



## aldra

arrow


----------



## Scattycat

darts


----------



## UncleNorm

1 8 0


----------



## BillCreer

rule


----------



## SomersetSteve

Brittania


----------



## Scattycat

scrapped


----------



## SomersetSteve

dismantled


----------



## Chrys

Removed


----------



## rosalan

gone


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Arrived


----------



## BillCreer

Arriva


----------



## SomersetSteve

Trains


----------



## Chrys

Steam


----------



## SomersetSteve

locomotive


----------



## Patty123

engine


----------



## UncleNorm

diesel


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fitter


----------



## SomersetSteve

leaner


----------



## aldra

fatter


----------



## SomersetSteve

plumper


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

women :wink:


----------



## Scattycat

desirable


----------



## SomersetSteve

beautiful


----------



## Chrys

Alluring


----------



## rosalan

Allured


----------



## SomersetSteve

enticed


----------



## Chrys

Tempted


----------



## SomersetSteve

Enticed


----------



## Chrys

Persuaded


----------



## SomersetSteve

encouraged


----------



## Pard

pushed


----------



## BillCreer

induced


----------



## SomersetSteve

inducted


----------



## BillCreer

conducted


----------



## SomersetSteve

orchestrated


----------



## Chrys

Guided


----------



## BillCreer

Brownied


----------



## SomersetSteve

scouted


----------



## Patty123

cubed


----------



## SomersetSteve

diced


----------



## UncleNorm

death


----------



## UncleNorm

death


----------



## Scattycat

Immortality


----------



## SomersetSteve

infinity


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

beyond


----------



## SomersetSteve

above


----------



## Scattycat

Limit


----------



## SomersetSteve

restrict


----------



## Pard

unleash


----------



## DavidRon

Hounds


----------



## Scattycat

Baskerville


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dartmoor


----------



## BillCreer

dartboard


----------



## aldra

target


----------



## Chrys

Objective


----------



## UncleNorm

Impartial


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neutral


----------



## BillCreer

false


----------



## SomersetSteve

true


----------



## Scattycat

grit


----------



## rosalan

gravel


----------



## erneboy

gravely


----------



## Chrys

Hill


----------



## SomersetSteve

Billy


----------



## DavidRon

Goat


----------



## Chrys

Gruff


----------



## SomersetSteve

Kid


----------



## aldra

glove


----------



## Chrys

Puppet


----------



## Pard

Sooty


----------



## Scattycat

chimney


----------



## SomersetSteve

sweep


----------



## DavidRon

Brush


----------



## SomersetSteve

Basil


----------



## Scattycat

corriander


----------



## SomersetSteve

parsley


----------



## Chrys

Sauce


----------



## aldra

impertenanse


----------



## Scattycat

cheek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

jowel


----------



## BillCreer

Billy


----------



## aldra

bookcase


A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL


----------



## Pard

nutcase


----------



## Chrys

Fruit'n


----------



## locrep

Fibre


----------



## Chrys

Washer


----------



## Pard

woman


----------



## SomersetSteve

girl


----------



## aldra

bint


----------



## Chrys

Girlfriend


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fiancé


----------



## Chrys

Betrothed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

expensive


----------



## aldra

cheap


----------



## gasmansgoffa

Wine


----------



## BillCreer

floozie


----------



## aldra

boozie


----------



## Pard

choosy


----------



## SomersetSteve

picky


----------



## Chrys

Fussy


----------



## SomersetSteve

cluttered


----------



## Chrys

Untidy


----------



## SomersetSteve

messy


----------



## BillCreer

Sneezy


----------



## SomersetSteve

wheezy


----------



## BillCreer

Grumpy


----------



## SomersetSteve

miserable


----------



## BillCreer

Dopey 

I didn't realise there were more than seven


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Dave


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dee


----------



## aldra

River


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Salmon


----------



## Chrys

Pink


----------



## UncleNorm

flushed


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

toilet :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

bowl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fruit


----------



## SomersetSteve

bat


----------



## Chrys

Cave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

WINE


----------



## BillCreer

whinge


----------



## Chrys

Grumble


----------



## aldra

grouch


----------



## SomersetSteve

sulk


----------



## UncleNorm

misery


----------



## SomersetSteve

sorrow


----------



## Scattycat

humility


----------



## tattytony

none


----------



## aldra

nothing


----------



## tattytony

something


----------



## aldra

unspecified


----------



## Chrys

Anything


----------



## coppo

Vague


----------



## tattytony

uncertain


----------



## rosalan

me


----------



## tattytony

you


----------



## SomersetSteve

him


----------



## tattytony

her


----------



## rosalan

whatnot


----------



## SomersetSteve

thingummy


----------



## tattytony

bob


----------



## SomersetSteve

uncle


----------



## tattytony

auntie


----------



## erneboy

Mary


----------



## tattytony

mother


----------



## SomersetSteve

father


----------



## Scattycat

Priest


----------



## SomersetSteve

judas


----------



## Chrys

Gate


----------



## SomersetSteve

keeper


----------



## Pard

zoo


----------



## BillCreer

logical


----------



## SomersetSteve

rational


----------



## Chrys

Sensible


----------



## SomersetSteve

concious


----------



## aldra

aware


----------



## BillCreer

beware


----------



## aldra

guard


----------



## SomersetSteve

rail


----------



## Scattycat

wardrobe


----------



## Chrys

Clothes


----------



## aldra

horse


----------



## SomersetSteve

harness


----------



## aldra

restraint


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

belt


----------



## aldra

encircling


----------



## SomersetSteve

surrounding


----------



## aldra

encompassing


----------



## BillCreer

elasticated


----------



## aldra

Snug


----------



## Chrys

Cosy


----------



## moblee

Knickers


----------



## aldra

bloomers


----------



## moblee

Loaf


----------



## Pard

loafers


----------



## bozzer

Shoes


----------



## Scattycat

brakes


----------



## aldra

Pteris


----------



## SomersetSteve

fern


----------



## aldra

spores


----------



## SomersetSteve

allergens


----------



## aldra

hypersensitive


----------



## SomersetSteve

susceptible


----------



## aldra

influenced


----------



## SomersetSteve

affected


----------



## BillCreer

infected


----------



## Pard

diseased


----------



## SomersetSteve

contaminated


----------



## daveil

dirty


----------



## SomersetSteve

dozen


----------



## Scattycat

eggs


----------



## aldra

ovum


----------



## BillCreer

septum


----------



## Scattycat

Shell


----------



## SomersetSteve

petrol


----------



## aldra

gasoline


----------



## tattytony

company


----------



## SomersetSteve

limited


----------



## erneboy

restricted


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bound


----------



## tattytony

gagged


----------



## Chrys

Silenced


----------



## SomersetSteve

gun


----------



## Chrys

Smoking


----------



## tattytony

cigar


----------



## SomersetSteve

lighter


----------



## erneboy

heavier


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

nights


----------



## erneboy

lords


----------



## Chrys

Cricket


----------



## Pard

chirring


----------



## aldra

trilling


----------



## Jented

Skylark


----------



## aldra

joyfull


----------



## Christine600

champagne


----------



## SomersetSteve

lifestyle


----------



## Jented

Wonderous.


----------



## BillCreer

Champion-the


----------



## aldra

advocate


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Warninks :lol:


----------



## aldra

Cheers :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

toast


----------



## tattytony

butter


----------



## aldra

cup


----------



## tattytony

coffee


----------



## Chrys

Pot


----------



## tattytony

cannabis


----------



## Chrys

Hemp


----------



## tattytony

more


----------



## aldra

quantifier


----------



## tattytony

universal


----------



## AndrewandShirley

joint


----------



## erneboy

sunday


----------



## tattytony

Lamb


----------



## SomersetSteve

chops


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barnsley


----------



## tattytony

where


----------



## Chrys

There


----------



## tattytony

here


----------



## SomersetSteve

everywhere


----------



## tattytony

moomoo


----------



## aldra

MacDonalds


----------



## SomersetSteve

arches


----------



## Scattycat

fallen


----------



## aldra

angels


----------



## SomersetSteve

Charlies


----------



## tattytony

please


----------



## aldra

polite


----------



## tattytony

police


----------



## SomersetSteve

sweeny


----------



## tattytony

todd


----------



## SomersetSteve

barber


----------



## Scattycat

Chris


----------



## BillCreer

massy


----------



## tattytony

ferguson


----------



## daveil

alex


----------



## BillCreer

birthday


----------



## bozzer

present


----------



## tattytony

future


----------



## SomersetSteve

prospects


----------



## aldra

opportunities


----------



## coppo

knocks


----------



## SomersetSteve

bangs


----------



## aldra

fringe


----------



## SomersetSteve

edge

(bangs to fringe?)


----------



## Patty123

kerb


----------



## SomersetSteve

stone


----------



## Pard

weight


----------



## SomersetSteve

measure


----------



## tattytony

tonne


----------



## rosalan

metric


----------



## tattytony

imperial


----------



## BillCreer

whitworth


----------



## aldra

Pre-metric


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

decimalisation


----------



## tattytony

point


----------



## SomersetSteve

compass


----------



## tattytony

maps


----------



## aldra

survey

spelling!!!!


----------



## tattytony

poll


----------



## BillCreer

Czech


----------



## SomersetSteve

Republic


----------



## aldra

president


----------



## Chrys

Obama


----------



## Pard

Michelle


----------



## UncleNorm

Congress


----------



## tattytony

corrupt


----------



## SomersetSteve

fraudulent


----------



## tattytony

politicians


----------



## SomersetSteve

self-serving


----------



## tattytony

lazy


----------



## SomersetSteve

idle


----------



## Scattycat

Billy


----------



## tattytony

kid


----------



## aldra

gloves


----------



## tattytony

boxing


----------



## aldra

sport


----------



## tattytony

good


----------



## Scattycat

bad


----------



## BillCreer

handsome


----------



## SomersetSteve

ugly


----------



## BillCreer

Betty


----------



## UncleNorm

Frank


----------



## tattytony

Spencer


----------



## Scattycat

Althorp


----------



## tattytony

house


----------



## aldra

martin


----------



## SomersetSteve

sand


----------



## tattytony

worm


----------



## Chrys

Wood


----------



## SomersetSteve

tree


----------



## UncleNorm

frog


----------



## Scattycat

Lunch


----------



## SomersetSteve

soon


----------



## aldra

preference


----------



## coppo

choice


----------



## SomersetSteve

option


----------



## UncleNorm

decision


----------



## Chrys

Conclusion


----------



## Pard

end


----------



## BillCreer

Armageddon


----------



## SomersetSteve

Apocalypse


----------



## Chrys

Catastrophic


----------



## SomersetSteve

disasterous


----------



## aldra

calamity


----------



## Chrys

Jane


----------



## rosalan

Eyre


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bronte


----------



## UncleNorm

Charlotte


----------



## Jented

Church


----------



## Patty123

steeple


----------



## SomersetSteve

spire


----------



## tattytony

conical


----------



## rosalan

ice-cream


----------



## tattytony

van


----------



## rosalan

vanished


----------



## tattytony

autotrail


----------



## SomersetSteve

manual


----------



## tattytony

automatic


----------



## SomersetSteve

box


----------



## tattytony

car


----------



## SomersetSteve

park


----------



## tattytony

homes


----------



## Scattycat

Watson?


----------



## tattytony

detective


----------



## aldra

investigation


----------



## tattytony

Murder


----------



## aldra

premeditated


----------



## tattytony

assault


----------



## aldra

raid


----------



## tattytony

disks


----------



## UncleNorm

discs (!)


----------



## tattytony

floppy (story of my life :lol: )


----------



## SomersetSteve

hard


----------



## tattytony

bridgwater :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Canal


----------



## tattytony

towpath


----------



## Scattycat

Lock


----------



## SomersetSteve

key


----------



## tattytony

chastity


----------



## SomersetSteve

belt


----------



## Chrys

Buckle


----------



## SomersetSteve

shoe


----------



## aldra

horse


----------



## tattytony

hands


----------



## SomersetSteve

off


----------



## Scattycat

putrid


----------



## Chrys

Rancid


----------



## SomersetSteve

sour


----------



## UncleNorm

puss


----------



## aldra

kitty


----------



## Patty123

wake


----------



## Pard

up


----------



## SomersetSteve

down


----------



## peterthebruce

feather


----------



## SomersetSteve

duster


----------



## UncleNorm

minute (!)


----------



## tattytony

hour


----------



## aldra

finest


----------



## tattytony

weather


----------



## aldra

vane


----------



## tattytony

instrument


----------



## aldra

musical


----------



## Scattycat

Rocky


----------



## aldra

horror


----------



## Chrys

Film


----------



## aldra

coating


----------



## Chrys

Covering


----------



## tattytony

insurance


----------



## SomersetSteve

dusting


----------



## aldra

Ha Ha :lol: :lol: 

Broker/ 

Powder


----------



## tattytony

dealer


----------



## Chrys

Croupier


----------



## tattytony

chips


----------



## UncleNorm

FISH!!!


----------



## tattytony

salt


----------



## SomersetSteve

vinegar


----------



## tattytony

ketchup


----------



## Scattycat

tomato


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

soup


----------



## tattytony

cuppa


----------



## Chrys

Tea


----------



## tattytony

time


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bomb


----------



## tattytony

smoke


----------



## Scattycat

screen


----------



## SomersetSteve

saver


----------



## tattytony

life


----------



## SomersetSteve

style


----------



## tattytony

guru


----------



## SomersetSteve

prophet


----------



## tattytony

false


----------



## Chrys

Ceiling


----------



## tattytony

rose


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mary


----------



## SomersetSteve

thyme


----------



## tattytony

parsley


----------



## Scattycat

sauce


----------



## SomersetSteve

cheek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pigs


----------



## Scattycat

Saddleback


----------



## SomersetSteve

tamworth


----------



## UncleNorm

castle


----------



## Scattycat

portcullis


----------



## SomersetSteve

drawbridge


----------



## BillCreer

curtain


----------



## SomersetSteve

net


----------



## Chrys

Fishing


----------



## SomersetSteve

trip


----------



## Chrys

Switch


----------



## SomersetSteve

blade


----------



## Chrys

Runner


----------



## UncleNorm

olympics!


----------



## aldra

flame


----------



## Scattycat

fire


----------



## BillCreer

starter


----------



## Scattycat

kit


----------



## SomersetSteve

kat


----------



## UncleNorm

wrestler


----------



## SomersetSteve

tag


----------



## UncleNorm

label


----------



## Scattycat

Information


----------



## Chrys

Knowledge


----------



## aldra

facts


----------



## PincherM

data


----------



## Scattycat

Startreck


----------



## BillCreer

Klingon


----------



## SomersetSteve

Enterprise


----------



## bognormike

zone


----------



## rayrecrok

area. (from sunny Portugal)


----------



## aldra

region


----------



## SomersetSteve

district


----------



## UncleNorm

council


----------



## SomersetSteve

tax


----------



## aldra

revenue


----------



## SomersetSteve

customs


----------



## Jented

Kissing


----------



## SomersetSteve

gate


----------



## BillCreer

Water


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

sailing


----------



## SomersetSteve

boat


----------



## Scattycat

pleasure


----------



## SomersetSteve

steamer


----------



## BillCreer

lugger


----------



## SomersetSteve

schooner


----------



## UncleNorm

beer


----------



## tattytony

wine


----------



## aldra

vineyard


----------



## tattytony

France


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Revolution


----------



## tattytony

mobs


----------



## Scattycat

violence


----------



## tattytony

encounters


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

brief


----------



## tattytony

courts


----------



## aldra

tribunal


----------



## tattytony

fired


----------



## BillCreer

glazed


----------



## SomersetSteve

glassy


----------



## tattytony

eyes


----------



## Chrys

Cat's


----------



## AndrewandShirley

tail


----------



## BillCreer

o ring


----------



## Scattycat

seal


----------



## tattytony

otter


----------



## SomersetSteve

beaver


----------



## BillCreer

euphemisms


----------



## SomersetSteve

euphoniums


----------



## BillCreer

horns


----------



## UncleNorm

hooters


----------



## SomersetSteve

whistles


----------



## Scattycat

bells


----------



## UncleNorm

whisky (!)


----------



## tattytony

Brandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Labrador


----------



## tattytony

Bichon


----------



## aldra

canine


----------



## tattytony

teeth


----------



## BillCreer

Goofy


----------



## Scattycat

cartoon


----------



## tattytony

Sarkozy


----------



## aldra

French


----------



## tattytony

wine :lol:  :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

whine :roll:


----------



## tattytony

whinge


----------



## UncleNorm

grouse


----------



## tattytony

hunting


----------



## Scattycat

safari


----------



## tattytony

lion


----------



## rosalan

roar


----------



## Chrys

Bellow


----------



## SomersetSteve

snarl


----------



## tattytony

jam


----------



## Scattycat

queue


----------



## tattytony

traffic


----------



## SomersetSteve

cones


----------



## Scattycat

ice-cream


----------



## Chrys

Sundae


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Glasses


----------



## lesanne

Hi all ,just got back, lets get ready to banter pint


----------



## SomersetSteve

bitter


----------



## Scattycat

lemon


----------



## SomersetSteve

squash


----------



## UncleNorm

racquet


----------



## Patty123

noise


----------



## SomersetSteve

row


----------



## UncleNorm

boat (!)


----------



## SomersetSteve

anchor


----------



## aldra

butter


----------



## SomersetSteve

fingers


----------



## aldra

toast


----------



## SomersetSteve

marmalade


----------



## tattytony

jam


----------



## Scattycat

hold-ups


----------



## SomersetSteve

robberies


----------



## aldra

felonious


----------



## SomersetSteve

nefarious


----------



## aldra

villainous


----------



## SomersetSteve

evil


----------



## Chrys

Edna


----------



## SomersetSteve

Everage


----------



## aldra

"pleasure"


----------



## SomersetSteve

seeker


----------



## aldra

missile


----------



## Scattycat

Hyabusa


----------



## Jented

Japan


----------



## BillCreer

Degner


----------



## Pard

Suzuki


----------



## SomersetSteve

motorcycle


----------



## UncleNorm

sidecar


----------



## tattytony

racing


----------



## aldra

pulse


----------



## tattytony

heart


----------



## aldra

throb


----------



## tattytony

tony


----------



## rayrecrok

deluded


----------



## SomersetSteve

mistaken


----------



## Scattycat

identity


----------



## tattytony

crisis


----------



## SomersetSteve

management


----------



## tattytony

failure


----------



## aldra

success


----------



## tattytony

successfull


----------



## aldra

achieved


----------



## tattytony

status


----------



## SomersetSteve

quo


----------



## tattytony

music


----------



## SomersetSteve

great


----------



## tattytony

fantastic


----------



## aldra

Imaginative


----------



## tattytony

creative


----------



## aldra

constructive


----------



## tattytony

talk


----------



## aldra

communicate


----------



## SomersetSteve

converse


----------



## aldra

opposite


----------



## tattytony

silent


----------



## Scattycat

night


----------



## tattytony

time


----------



## SomersetSteve

table


----------



## tattytony

chair


----------



## SomersetSteve

wheel


----------



## tattytony

motorhome


----------



## aldra

travel


----------



## tattytony

abroad


----------



## SomersetSteve

foreign


----------



## aldra

overseas


----------



## tattytony

flights


----------



## SomersetSteve

airline


----------



## tattytony

virgin


----------



## SomersetSteve

Mary


----------



## tattytony

mother


----------



## SomersetSteve

father


----------



## Chrys

Parent


----------



## tattytony

child


----------



## BillCreer

Hallelujah


----------



## tattytony

praise


----------



## SomersetSteve

worthy


----------



## BillCreer

white


----------



## Scattycat

snow


----------



## SomersetSteve

leopard


----------



## aldra

spotty


----------



## SomersetSteve

youth


----------



## Patty123

lout


----------



## SomersetSteve

lager


----------



## Patty123

beer


----------



## UncleNorm

festival


----------



## aldra

fiesta


----------



## tattytony

ford


----------



## aldra

river


----------



## tattytony

canal


----------



## aldra

alimentary


----------



## tattytony

nourishment


----------



## SomersetSteve

food


----------



## Scattycat

meat


----------



## Chrys

Butcher


----------



## aldra

baker


----------



## SomersetSteve

candlestickmaker


----------



## aldra

potatoe


----------



## SomersetSteve

crisps


----------



## Scattycat

bacon


----------



## aldra

philosopher


----------



## SomersetSteve

stone


----------



## aldra

calculus


----------



## SomersetSteve

mathematics


----------



## Patty123

sums


----------



## aldra

addition


----------



## SomersetSteve

subtraction


----------



## bognormike

insert


----------



## Scattycat

disc


----------



## Chrys

Compact


----------



## SomersetSteve

car


----------



## BillCreer

carbuncle


----------



## SomersetSteve

boil


----------



## aldra

steam


----------



## SomersetSteve

engine


----------



## aldra

locomotive


----------



## BillCreer

Moscow


----------



## SomersetSteve

circus


----------



## Scattycat

Piccadilly


----------



## UncleNorm

piccalilli (!) :roll:


----------



## Scattycat

chutney


----------



## SomersetSteve

tomato


----------



## aldra

sauce


----------



## BillCreer

sausages


----------



## SomersetSteve

egg


----------



## BillCreer

egotist


----------



## SomersetSteve

exorcist


----------



## UncleNorm

demons


----------



## tattytony

priest


----------



## aldra

Temple


----------



## Scattycat

station


----------



## BillCreer

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## tattytony

cobbler (name inventor)


----------



## SomersetSteve

shoes


----------



## tattytony

feet


----------



## rayrecrok

inches


----------



## tattytony

ten :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

exaggerated :lol:


----------



## tattytony

always :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

ever


----------



## tattytony

forever


----------



## Chrys

Eternal


----------



## tattytony

love


----------



## aldra

cupid


----------



## SomersetSteve

eros


----------



## tattytony

Zeus


----------



## SomersetSteve

Mars


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

energy


----------



## Scattycat

power


----------



## Chrys

Electric


----------



## aldra

blue


----------



## SomersetSteve

sky


----------



## aldra

box


----------



## SomersetSteve

tunnel


----------



## Patty123

funnel


----------



## Chrys

Tundish


----------



## BillCreer

plumber?


----------



## SomersetSteve

pipes


----------



## UncleNorm

bands


----------



## Pard

brass


----------



## SomersetSteve

money


----------



## UncleNorm

muck


----------



## tattytony

filth


----------



## Scattycat

porn


----------



## PincherM

erotica


----------



## tattytony

SEX


----------



## aldra

reproductive


----------



## SomersetSteve

unproductive


----------



## Chrys

Unfertile


----------



## tattytony

fertile :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

fecund


----------



## tattytony

offspring


----------



## SomersetSteve

issue


----------



## tattytony

complaint


----------



## SomersetSteve

protest


----------



## tattytony

riots


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

disorder


----------



## BillCreer

personality


----------



## tattytony

clash


----------



## BillCreer

Buzzcocks


----------



## tattytony

punk


----------



## SomersetSteve

rock


----------



## UncleNorm

Blackpool


----------



## HarleyDave

pier


----------



## Scattycat

Lord


----------



## Patty123

lady


----------



## UncleNorm

Chatterley


----------



## tattytony

lover


----------



## SomersetSteve

mistress


----------



## tattytony

private


----------



## Chrys

Progress


----------



## tattytony

ability


----------



## UncleNorm

craft


----------



## Chrys

Skill


----------



## tattytony

clever


----------



## UncleNorm

show-off (!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

extrovert


----------



## SomersetSteve

introvert


----------



## tattytony

shy


----------



## Scattycat

cocconut


----------



## SomersetSteve

bounty


----------



## tattytony

twix


----------



## Scattycat

between


----------



## tattytony

sheets


----------



## SomersetSteve

bed


----------



## tattytony

sex


----------



## aldra

gender


----------



## tattytony

male


----------



## aldra

female


----------



## tattytony

shemale


----------



## carol

Eve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Adam


----------



## Scattycat

Christmas


----------



## tattytony

cracker


----------



## SomersetSteve

cream


----------



## aldra

shaving


----------



## Pard

spokeshave


----------



## UncleNorm

shaping


----------



## SomersetSteve

forming


----------



## UncleNorm

creating


----------



## tattytony

artistic


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Botticelli


----------



## tattytony

Renaissance


----------



## Chrys

Revival


----------



## tattytony

Resuscitation


----------



## SomersetSteve

recovery


----------



## BillCreer

heimlich


----------



## tattytony

Maneuver


----------



## SomersetSteve

lifesaver


----------



## tattytony

paramedic


----------



## aldra

emergency


----------



## tattytony

ambulance


----------



## SomersetSteve

chaser


----------



## tattytony

lawyer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

greedy


----------



## aldra

avaricious


----------



## UncleNorm

covetous


----------



## tattytony

Desirous


----------



## Chrys

Ambitious


----------



## tattytony

Determination


----------



## SomersetSteve

strength


----------



## tattytony

power


----------



## aldra

electricity


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

utility


----------



## SomersetSteve

company


----------



## Scattycat

friendship


----------



## UncleNorm

companionship


----------



## SomersetSteve

togetherness


----------



## UncleNorm

friendship


----------



## Patty123

loyality


----------



## BillCreer

shipmate


----------



## UncleNorm

faithfulness


----------



## BillCreer

Skegness


----------



## SomersetSteve

Scarborough


----------



## BillCreer

jet


----------



## UncleNorm

Whitby


----------



## Scattycat

Northern


----------



## SomersetSteve

lights


----------



## aldra

lung


----------



## SomersetSteve

liver


----------



## BillCreer

offal


----------



## aldra

organs


----------



## UncleNorm

pianos


----------



## bognormike

duet (!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pair


----------



## aldra

brace


----------



## SomersetSteve

belt


----------



## aldra

green


----------



## Scattycat

baize


----------



## carol

Snooker


----------



## SomersetSteve

cue


----------



## aldra

signal


----------



## coppo

indicate


----------



## SomersetSteve

flasher


----------



## aldra

point


----------



## UncleNorm

decimal


----------



## SomersetSteve

currency


----------



## Chrys

Money


----------



## bognormike

rich


----------



## Scattycat

mixture


----------



## SomersetSteve

assortment


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

variety


----------



## SomersetSteve

show


----------



## HarleyDave

off


----------



## aldra

side


----------



## HarleyDave

team


----------



## UncleNorm

spirit


----------



## SomersetSteve

whisky


----------



## Scattycat

Grants


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

students


----------



## tattytony

protestors


----------



## SomersetSteve

occupy


----------



## aldra

inhabit


----------



## tattytony

populate


----------



## aldra

settle


----------



## SomersetSteve

resolve


----------



## aldra

conclude


----------



## SomersetSteve

finish


----------



## UncleNorm

the *END* (!)


----------



## tattytony

UncleNorm said:


> the *END* (!)


 Thank You


----------



## BillCreer

tattytony said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> the *END* (!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...

DOORS


----------



## aldra

remnant


----------



## Scattycat

off-cut

(it is one word . . . honest!)


----------



## tattytony

Cut-Off
The-End
Finished


----------



## aldra

autocratic


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bypass


----------



## aldra

circumvent


----------



## bognormike

circumference (nearly something else  !)


----------



## SomersetSteve

avoid


----------



## tattytony

The Word Association Game..


----------



## aldra

loquacious


----------



## SomersetSteve

verbose


----------



## BillCreer

garrulous


----------



## aldra

succinct


----------



## BillCreer

succumb


----------



## aldra

sweetheart


----------



## BillCreer

lovehearts (Newmills)


----------



## aldra

messages


----------



## Patty123

emails


----------



## SomersetSteve

forums


----------



## UncleNorm

debate (?)


----------



## Patty123

discussions


----------



## UncleNorm

arguments!!!


----------



## tattytony

NEVER :lol:


----------



## aldra

ever


----------



## tattytony

song


----------



## aldra

sing


----------



## tattytony

badly


----------



## aldra

regretful


----------



## Scattycat

remorse


----------



## UncleNorm

anguish


----------



## Chrys

Misery


----------



## tattytony

Life


----------



## carol

everlasting


----------



## UncleNorm

eternal


----------



## aldra

sempiternal


----------



## SomersetSteve

forever


----------



## t9sus4

young


----------



## Chrys

Children


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

teenagers


----------



## SomersetSteve

adolescents


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

acne


----------



## bognormike

spots


----------



## SomersetSteve

sees


----------



## aldra

observe


----------



## BillCreer

espy


----------



## Chrys

Perceive


----------



## SomersetSteve

discern


----------



## Pard

identify


----------



## SomersetSteve

describe


----------



## UncleNorm

convey


----------



## HarleyDave

deliver


----------



## Scattycat

provide


----------



## SomersetSteve

cater


----------



## aldra

provide


----------



## UncleNorm

_*victual*_ [pronounced vittul!] :roll: :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

vital


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

statistics


----------



## SomersetSteve

lies


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

politicians :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

egotists


----------



## AndrewandShirley

excessively


----------



## UncleNorm

exorbitant


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rich


----------



## SomersetSteve

opulent


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Lavish


----------



## Chrys

Profuse


----------



## aldra

plentiful


----------



## SomersetSteve

ample


----------



## Pard

well-endowed


----------



## SomersetSteve

plump


----------



## aldra

juicy


----------



## SomersetSteve

fruity


----------



## aldra

aroma


----------



## UncleNorm

fragrance


----------



## aldra

lemon


----------



## Chrys

Citrus


----------



## aldra

blossom


----------



## BillCreer

Dearie


----------



## SomersetSteve

sweetie


----------



## aldra

pie


----------



## SomersetSteve

pasty


----------



## aldra

Cornish


----------



## Chrys

Cream


----------



## SomersetSteve

clotted


----------



## Chrys

Congealed


----------



## BillCreer

coagulated


----------



## BillCreer

coagulated


----------



## SomersetSteve

clogged


----------



## aldra

obstructed


----------



## SomersetSteve

blocked


----------



## aldra

obstacle


----------



## SomersetSteve

hazard


----------



## UncleNorm

risk


----------



## aldra

gamble


----------



## SomersetSteve

flutter


----------



## UncleNorm

butterfly :B-fly:


----------



## Chrys

Moth


----------



## Scattycat

Balls


----------



## flyingpig

Bearing


----------



## Pard

carriage


----------



## flyingpig

Clock


----------



## SomersetSteve

tower


----------



## flyingpig

Eiffel


----------



## SomersetSteve

Gustav


----------



## UncleNorm

hurricane

_Hurricane Gustav was the second most destructive hurricane of the 2008 Atlantic hurricane season._


----------



## Patty123

storm


----------



## Scattycat

tea-cup


----------



## aldra

Hatter


----------



## Scattycat

Luton


----------



## SomersetSteve

van


----------



## aldra

forefront


----------



## SomersetSteve

pioneering


----------



## aldra

first


----------



## BillCreer

trailblazer


----------



## SomersetSteve

pathfinder


----------



## aldra

black-hats


----------



## SomersetSteve

white-hat


----------



## flyingpig

Cowboy


----------



## bognormike

indian


----------



## Patty123

curry


----------



## Scattycat

favour


----------



## Pard

favourite


----------



## SomersetSteve

pet


----------



## UncleNorm

caress


----------



## SomersetSteve

cuddle


----------



## aldra

embrace


----------



## Patty123

kiss


----------



## SomersetSteve

osculate


----------



## Chrys

Contact


----------



## SomersetSteve

lens


----------



## BillCreer

aspherical


----------



## aldra

optical


----------



## Chrys

Illusion


----------



## SomersetSteve

illusion


----------



## aldra

deception


----------



## BillCreer

suspicion


----------



## SomersetSteve

distrust


----------



## HarleyDave

avoid


----------



## BillCreer

devoid


----------



## UncleNorm

wanting


----------



## Chrys

Yearning


----------



## UncleNorm

longing


----------



## aldra

unfulfilled


----------



## SomersetSteve

disappointed


----------



## aldra

dissatisfaction


----------



## SomersetSteve

malcontent


----------



## aldra

disaffected


----------



## SomersetSteve

disgruntled


----------



## aldra

displeased


----------



## SomersetSteve

unhappy


----------



## Pard

grumpy


----------



## Patty123

moody


----------



## BillCreer

blues


----------



## SomersetSteve

rowers


----------



## UncleNorm

fitness


----------



## SomersetSteve

fanatics


----------



## aldra

extreme


----------



## SomersetSteve

sports


----------



## BillCreer

Tiddlywinks


----------



## Scattycat

pot


----------



## SomersetSteve

kettle


----------



## aldra

black


----------



## BillCreer

calling


----------



## aldra

vocation


----------



## SomersetSteve

career


----------



## aldra

uncontrolled


----------



## SomersetSteve

random


----------



## aldra

accidental


----------



## Scattycat

Oooops!


----------



## aldra

a-daisy


----------



## bognormike

moon


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Jump


----------



## Scattycat

Leap


----------



## SomersetSteve

year


----------



## aldra

Provence


----------



## SomersetSteve

midi


----------



## BillCreer

mini


----------



## Chrys

Maxi


----------



## BillCreer

Allegro


----------



## SomersetSteve

Maestro


----------



## UncleNorm

cardholder


----------



## Chrys

Wallet


----------



## bognormike

cards


----------



## SomersetSteve

purse


----------



## BillCreer

manbag


----------



## SomersetSteve

mailbag


----------



## Patty123

sack


----------



## aldra

pillage


----------



## SomersetSteve

loot


----------



## Pard

booty


----------



## SomersetSteve

swag


----------



## Chrys

Swagman


----------



## SomersetSteve

Jolly


----------



## Scattycat

Happy


----------



## aldra

party


----------



## Chrys

Group


----------



## aldra

Hug


----------



## Chrys

Squeeze


----------



## SomersetSteve

Squash


----------



## aldra

racquet


----------



## Pard

racket


----------



## coppo

Tennis


----------



## SomersetSteve

ball


----------



## Scattycat

Party


----------



## BillCreer

Group


----------



## SomersetSteve

Booking


----------



## aldra

reservation


----------



## SomersetSteve

Indian


----------



## Scattycat

vindaloo


----------



## BillCreer

lager


----------



## carol

Louts


----------



## Chrys

Ruffians


----------



## Scattycat

Scallywags


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rogues


----------



## Scattycat

Vagabonds


----------



## aldra

King


----------



## Chrys

Edward


----------



## SomersetSteve

potato


----------



## aldra

jacket


----------



## Chrys

Straight


----------



## SomersetSteve

Narrow


----------



## aldra

boat


----------



## SomersetSteve

house


----------



## BillCreer

music


----------



## SomersetSteve

hall


----------



## Pard

stand


----------



## aldra

together


----------



## Patty123

forever


----------



## UncleNorm

limitless


----------



## SomersetSteve

unbounded


----------



## BillCreer

manuscripted


----------



## UncleNorm

created


----------



## aldra

produce


----------



## Scattycat

allotment


----------



## SomersetSteve

garden


----------



## aldra

plot


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Burial


----------



## bognormike

inter


----------



## Scattycat

Continental


----------



## aldra

Europe


----------



## SomersetSteve

Asia


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

East


----------



## UncleNorm

Orient


----------



## carol

Express


----------



## Chrys

Train


----------



## SomersetSteve

Steam


----------



## Chrys

Iron


----------



## SomersetSteve

Press


----------



## UncleNorm

Paparazzi


----------



## aldra

photojournalist


----------



## UncleNorm

image


----------



## aldra

likeness


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

same


----------



## Scattycat

alike


----------



## Patty123

twins


----------



## Pard

identical


----------



## SomersetSteve

indistinguishable


----------



## BillCreer

Doppelgänger


----------



## UncleNorm

paranormal


----------



## Scattycat

scary


----------



## Chrys

Spice


----------



## Pard

Sugar'n'


----------



## SomersetSteve

nice


----------



## Chrys

Biscuit


----------



## Scattycat

barrel


----------



## aldra

whiskey


----------



## SomersetSteve

Irish

(Scotch doesn't have an e)


----------



## bognormike

stew


----------



## Jented

Eyes


----------



## BillCreer

nays


----------



## SomersetSteve

antis


----------



## BillCreer

uncles


----------



## UncleNorm

norms (!) :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

standards


----------



## aldra

measure


----------



## SomersetSteve

weight


----------



## Chrys

Light


----------



## BillCreer

speed


----------



## SomersetSteve

rate


----------



## aldra

evaluate


----------



## Chrys

Guess


----------



## SomersetSteve

assume


----------



## UncleNorm

postulate


----------



## aldra

posit


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Assume,

dave p


----------



## SomersetSteve

Presume


----------



## Pard

Livingstone


----------



## Scattycat

Ex-Mayor


:roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

Ken


----------



## HarleyDave

Barbie


----------



## UncleNorm

doll


----------



## SomersetSteve

pram


----------



## Scattycat

trolley


----------



## aldra

golf


----------



## SomersetSteve

course


----------



## aldra

greyhounds


----------



## UncleNorm

racing


----------



## aldra

speed


----------



## UncleNorm

amphetamine  :roll:


----------



## Chrys

Stimulant


----------



## aldra

caffeine


----------



## Scattycat

Drink


----------



## aldra

beverage


----------



## SomersetSteve

alcoholic


----------



## BillCreer

addict


----------



## UncleNorm

dependent


----------



## SomersetSteve

reliant


----------



## Chrys

Robin


----------



## UncleNorm

Batman :roll:


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Footman


----------



## SomersetSteve

Butler


----------



## BillCreer

Claud


----------



## UncleNorm

falcon


----------



## bognormike

prey


----------



## UncleNorm

predator


----------



## SomersetSteve

carnivore


----------



## rayrecrok

Lion


----------



## aldra

Bar


----------



## Chrys

Public


----------



## aldra

communal


----------



## SomersetSteve

community


----------



## aldra

fellowship


----------



## Chrys

Companionship


----------



## BillCreer

battleship


----------



## SomersetSteve

grey


----------



## Patty123

dull


----------



## bognormike

newspapers


----------



## SomersetSteve

rags


----------



## HarleyDave

riches


----------



## UncleNorm

wealth


----------



## SomersetSteve

health


----------



## rayrecrok

care


----------



## SomersetSteve

concern


----------



## aldra

interest


----------



## SomersetSteve

overdraft


----------



## UncleNorm

BONUS!! :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

bonanza


----------



## aldra

dreamland


----------



## bognormike

mattress


----------



## aldra

pad


----------



## SomersetSteve

note


----------



## aldra

memorandum


----------



## SomersetSteve

understanding


----------



## aldra

comprehension


----------



## Scattycat

essay


----------



## aldra

composition


----------



## Chrys

Formation


----------



## SomersetSteve

creation


----------



## aldra

Genesis


----------



## SomersetSteve

origin


----------



## Chrys

Species


----------



## aldra

breed


----------



## bognormike

reproduce


----------



## Chrys

Copy


----------



## Scattycat

imitate


----------



## SomersetSteve

ape


----------



## aldra

mimic


----------



## UncleNorm

take-off


----------



## aldra

launch


----------



## BillCreer

tender


----------



## rayrecrok

sore


----------



## Chrys

Vexed


----------



## Pard

maddened


----------



## Pard

maddened


----------



## SomersetSteve

enraged


----------



## UncleNorm

furious


----------



## Scattycat

snow



(well it's made me furious 'cause I can't get off my drive let alone on to a main road.)


----------



## Chrys

White


----------



## BillCreer

Sneezy


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dopey


----------



## aldra

Doc


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Nurse


----------



## SomersetSteve

maid


----------



## Chrys

Milk


----------



## SomersetSteve

sugar


----------



## aldra

cane


----------



## BillCreer

birch


----------



## aldra

catkins


----------



## SomersetSteve

spring


----------



## Scattycat

valve


----------



## UncleNorm

Zebedee!! (Sorry Dave!)


----------



## aldra

Dougle


----------



## SomersetSteve

Florence


----------



## Patty123

italy


----------



## aldra

Rome


----------



## Patty123

toga


----------



## SomersetSteve

cloak


----------



## UncleNorm

dagger


----------



## Chrys

Stiletto


----------



## aldra

awl


----------



## SomersetSteve

auger


----------



## UncleNorm

drill


----------



## SomersetSteve

bore


----------



## Chrys

Severn


----------



## aldra

River


----------



## Chrys

Thames


----------



## SomersetSteve

Isis


----------



## BillCreer

Nut


----------



## Grizzly

Case


----------



## Pard

tractors


----------



## aldra

agriculture


----------



## UncleNorm

horticulture


----------



## aldra

cultivate


----------



## nukeadmin

grow


----------



## aldra

develop


----------



## SomersetSteve

photos


----------



## aldra

camera


----------



## Chrys

Obscura


----------



## aldra

Smallville


----------



## UncleNorm

superman


----------



## bognormike

flyer


----------



## Chrys

Airman


----------



## SomersetSteve

pilot


----------



## aldra

helmsman


----------



## suedew

Yachtsman


----------



## SomersetSteve

Chichester


----------



## aldra

City


----------



## UncleNorm

settlement


----------



## aldra

colony


----------



## SomersetSteve

Gibraltar


----------



## rayrecrok

Apes


----------



## Nethernut

barbary


----------



## Chrys

Coast


----------



## smithiesagain

....sea.....


----------



## SomersetSteve

air


----------



## Pard

fresh


----------



## Chrys

Pure


----------



## aldra

unadulterated


----------



## Nethernut

Organic


----------



## rayrecrok

manure


----------



## UncleNorm

excrement


----------



## aldra

sweat


----------



## Nethernut

Perspire


----------



## aldra

evaporation


----------



## nukeadmin

liquid


----------



## SomersetSteve

gas


----------



## Pard

solid


----------



## Nethernut

Rock


----------



## BillCreer

Soul


----------



## bognormike

shoes


----------



## Nethernut

walking


----------



## Chrys

Stick


----------



## aldra

rock


----------



## Nethernut

lighthouse


----------



## SomersetSteve

keeper


----------



## Chrys

Goal


----------



## aldra

ambition


----------



## SomersetSteve

objective


----------



## BillCreer

ocular


----------



## Chrys

Visual


----------



## SomersetSteve

Audio


----------



## BillCreer

Gustation


----------



## SomersetSteve

senses


----------



## aldra

perception


----------



## SomersetSteve

understanding


----------



## UncleNorm

interpretation


----------



## SomersetSteve

translation


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

converted


----------



## SomersetSteve

changed


----------



## aldra

transformed


----------



## UncleNorm

altered


----------



## aldra

adapted


----------



## UncleNorm

adjusted


----------



## aldra

altered


----------



## SomersetSteve

improved


----------



## aldra

optimise


----------



## florenceoccupation

Efficient


----------



## SomersetSteve

productive


----------



## Nethernut

Fertile


----------



## SomersetSteve

fecund


----------



## Nethernut

fruitful


----------



## SomersetSteve

bountiful


----------



## aldra

munificent


----------



## SomersetSteve

magnanimous


----------



## Chrys

Generous


----------



## Nethernut

portions


----------



## aldra

section


----------



## BillCreer

breech


----------



## SomersetSteve

loader


----------



## Nethernut

low


----------



## aldra

moo


----------



## carol

Cow


----------



## SomersetSteve

Calf


----------



## carol

Thigh


----------



## UncleNorm

femur


----------



## aldra

bone


----------



## SomersetSteve

marrow


----------



## aldra

gourd


----------



## Chrys

Squash


----------



## aldra

crush


----------



## rayrecrok

orange


----------



## aldra

pardes


----------



## UncleNorm

Judaism


----------



## SomersetSteve

Islam


----------



## aldra

Muhammed


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ali


----------



## aldra

Scheherazade


----------



## BillCreer

Vizier


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

smartie


----------



## SomersetSteve

caliph


----------



## aldra

successor


----------



## SomersetSteve

inheritor


----------



## aldra

heir


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

throne


----------



## SomersetSteve

dais


----------



## Nethernut

speech


----------



## SomersetSteve

oration


----------



## Chrys

Discourse


----------



## rosalan

Dispute


----------



## Nethernut

Altercation


----------



## SomersetSteve

Disagreement


----------



## rayrecrok

row


----------



## aldra

propel


----------



## Chrys

Encourage


----------



## aldra

hearten


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

support


----------



## aldra

stockings


----------



## rayrecrok

top


----------



## SomersetSteve

apex


----------



## UncleNorm

gastropod


----------



## SomersetSteve

snail


----------



## aldra

mollusc


----------



## SomersetSteve

octopus


----------



## aldra

Bond


----------



## BillCreer

James


----------



## SomersetSteve

King


----------



## rayrecrok

chess


----------



## aldra

mate


----------



## rayrecrok

buddy


----------



## Patty123

friend


----------



## aldra

companian


----------



## rosalan

companion-way


----------



## Nethernut

Ship


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

liner


----------



## rosalan

Yard


----------



## SomersetSteve

broom


----------



## BillCreer

broom


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

witch


----------



## BillCreer

which


----------



## SomersetSteve

hazel


----------



## BillCreer

Blears


----------



## UncleNorm

politician


----------



## aldra

statesman


----------



## SomersetSteve

elder


----------



## aldra

senior


----------



## rosalan

citizen


----------



## SomersetSteve

subject


----------



## UncleNorm

target


----------



## aldra

mark


----------



## Nethernut

Germany


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rhine


----------



## UncleNorm

cruise


----------



## SomersetSteve

missile


----------



## aldra

self-propelled


----------



## BillCreer

pencil


----------



## aldra

graphite


----------



## BillCreer

Keswick


----------



## aldra

Factory


----------



## BillCreer

Boring


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

drill


----------



## Chrys

Sargeant


----------



## BillCreer

Bilko


----------



## aldra

Army


----------



## Chrys

Dad's


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Chair


----------



## Patty123

seat


----------



## lotte11

starbuks


----------



## rosalan

coffee


----------



## BillCreer

civet


----------



## SomersetSteve

cat


----------



## rosalan

pur


----------



## Patty123

miaow


----------



## UncleNorm

pussy


----------



## SomersetSteve

footing


----------



## aldra

foundation


----------



## rosalan

root


----------



## SomersetSteve

branch


----------



## UncleNorm

offshoot


----------



## SomersetSteve

scion


----------



## aldra

graft


----------



## SomersetSteve

labour


----------



## rayrecrok

pain


----------



## aldra

hurt


----------



## Patty123

sore


----------



## aldra

tender


----------



## 1302

Train


----------



## SomersetSteve

spotter


----------



## cabby

aircraft


----------



## aldra

balloon


----------



## rayrecrok

spherical


----------



## Pard

globe


----------



## aldra

trotter


----------



## SomersetSteve

racing


----------



## BillCreer

snails


----------



## aldra

Gastropoda


----------



## SomersetSteve

slug


----------



## BillCreer

mollusc (yes it is)


----------



## SomersetSteve

oyster


----------



## aldra

pearls


----------



## SomersetSteve

jewellery


----------



## PincherM

adornment


----------



## rayrecrok

vanity


----------



## SomersetSteve

mirror


----------



## aldra

reflection


----------



## BillCreer

refraction


----------



## aldra

deflection


----------



## cabby

tangent


----------



## UncleNorm

geometry


----------



## Chrys

Mathematics


----------



## SomersetSteve

algebra


----------



## BillCreer

trigonometry


----------



## aldra

angles


----------



## SomersetSteve

saxons


----------



## rayrecrok

ancesters


----------



## Pard

Celts


----------



## aldra

prehistoric( cutting tool)


----------



## Patty123

old


----------



## aldra

ancient


----------



## SomersetSteve

aged


----------



## cabby

mellowed


----------



## aldra

wine


----------



## Patty123

dine


----------



## SomersetSteve

feast


----------



## aldra

fast


----------



## SomersetSteve

rapid


----------



## aldra

foam


----------



## SomersetSteve

shaving


----------



## UncleNorm

mug


----------



## geraldandannie

shot


----------



## SomersetSteve

tower


----------



## BillCreer

inferno


----------



## Patty123

fire


----------



## aldra

logs


----------



## rayrecrok

branch


----------



## Chrys

Tree


----------



## UncleNorm

forest


----------



## Chrys

Sherwood


----------



## rayrecrok

Nottingham


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sheriff


----------



## aldra

marshal


----------



## SomersetSteve

plan


----------



## Pard

chart


----------



## SomersetSteve

map


----------



## aldra

chart


----------



## SomersetSteve

graph


----------



## aldra

diagram


----------



## SomersetSteve

illustration


----------



## aldra

exemplification


----------



## moblee

Demonstrate


----------



## UncleNorm

illustrate


----------



## moblee

Picture


----------



## aldra

portrait


----------



## SomersetSteve

gallery


----------



## UncleNorm

national


----------



## geraldandannie

express


----------



## aldra

rapid


----------



## cabby

rapido


----------



## SomersetSteve

motorhome :!:


----------



## geraldandannie

caravan :!:


----------



## cabby

Gerald is that word allowed on here :!: :!: :!: :!: 

cabby


----------



## The-Cookies

hitch


----------



## rosalan

problem


----------



## SomersetSteve

challenge


----------



## aldra

difficult


----------



## Pard

simple


----------



## Wilmannie

SIMPLES!


----------



## SomersetSteve

meerkat


----------



## aldra

moulting :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Shedding


----------



## rosalan

cottaging


----------



## SomersetSteve

housing


----------



## Nethernut

downsizing


----------



## UncleNorm

reducing


----------



## SomersetSteve

declining


----------



## geraldandannie

shun


----------



## SomersetSteve

avoid


----------



## aldra

evade


----------



## SomersetSteve

dodge


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bullets


----------



## aldra

projectile


----------



## UncleNorm

trajectory


----------



## aldra

path


----------



## SomersetSteve

way


----------



## aldra

route


----------



## cabby

avenue


----------



## SomersetSteve

trees


----------



## aldra

gallows


----------



## SomersetSteve

humour


----------



## aldra

wit


----------



## Chrys

Intelligence


----------



## BillCreer

IQ


----------



## cabby

QI.

cabby


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fry


----------



## BillCreer

Boyle


----------



## cabby

steam


----------



## SomersetSteve

train


----------



## aldra

wedding


----------



## carol

Dress


----------



## Nethernut

hanger


----------



## Wilmannie

aircraft


----------



## carol

Jumbo


----------



## aldra

elephant


----------



## cabby

tusk


----------



## SomersetSteve

ivory


----------



## Chrys

Coast


----------



## aldra

sea


----------



## cabby

shore


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

scafold


----------



## SomersetSteve

pole


----------



## Patty123

vault


----------



## carol

Gymnasium


----------



## BillCreer

dumbbells


----------



## SomersetSteve

treadmill


----------



## cabby

medical


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

science


----------



## Chrys

Fiction


----------



## carol

Biography


----------



## SomersetSteve

autobiography


----------



## BillCreer

Autobianchi


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fiat


----------



## dealgan

Reverse


----------



## cabby

judder


----------



## Chrys

Oscillate


----------



## dealgan

Hertz


----------



## carol

Europcar


----------



## erneboy

homogeneous


----------



## SomersetSteve

uniform


----------



## BillCreer

conform


----------



## dealgan

approve


----------



## SomersetSteve

condone


----------



## dealgan

permit


----------



## SomersetSteve

allow


----------



## cabby

Let


----------



## Chrys

Lease


----------



## carol

Purchase


----------



## Chrys

Tax


----------



## SomersetSteve

Inspector


----------



## UncleNorm

examiner


----------



## SomersetSteve

invigilator


----------



## Chrys

Supervisor


----------



## PincherM

Superintendant


----------



## dealgan

inspector


----------



## Chrys

Gadget


----------



## SomersetSteve

Gizmo


----------



## carol

Ipad


----------



## SomersetSteve

iPod


----------



## cabby

rubbish


----------



## SomersetSteve

refuse


----------



## cabby

RECYCLE


----------



## SomersetSteve

re-use


----------



## Nethernut

reduce


----------



## cabby

reconfigúre


----------



## SomersetSteve

modify


----------



## Chrys

Alter


----------



## carol

Change


----------



## cabby

loose


----------



## Chrys

Women


----------



## carol

Television


----------



## cabby

tube


----------



## Chrys

Underground


----------



## rayrecrok

subversive


----------



## SomersetSteve

rebellious


----------



## carol

Teenagers


----------



## Chrys

Problems


----------



## carol

Angst


----------



## rayrecrok

turmoil


----------



## SomersetSteve

uproar


----------



## UncleNorm

commotion


----------



## JollyJack

noise


----------



## carol

*LOUD*


----------



## aldra

Forte


----------



## UncleNorm

Trusthouse


----------



## carol

Travelodge


----------



## cabby

De-Vere


----------



## rayrecrok

luxury


----------



## aldra

indulgent


----------



## UncleNorm

pampered


----------



## SomersetSteve

pooch


----------



## UncleNorm

woof!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

meow


----------



## SomersetSteve

purr


----------



## cabby

perfect


----------



## aldra

faultless


----------



## rayrecrok

Brownhills :roll:


----------



## bognormike

warranty


----------



## aldra

guarantee


----------



## bognormike

worthless

(do I detect a theme here?) :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

futile


----------



## Chrys

Ineffectual


----------



## SomersetSteve

lacklustre


----------



## cabby

service


----------



## Chrys

Silver


----------



## UncleNorm

tongue


----------



## rosalan

twisters


----------



## Pard

tornado


----------



## SomersetSteve

hurricane


----------



## alhod

Higgins


----------



## rosalan

deceased


----------



## SomersetSteve

departed


----------



## aldra

bygone


----------



## Chrys

Relic


----------



## cabby

vintage


----------



## aldra

wine


----------



## rayrecrok

red


----------



## aldra

sunset


----------



## bognormike

sunrise


----------



## Chrys

Dawn


----------



## aldra

French


----------



## carol

Fancies


----------



## Chrys

Desires


----------



## aldra

wishes


----------



## SomersetSteve

Best


----------



## aldra

excellent


----------



## carol

Superb


----------



## Chrys

Majestic


----------



## aldra

dignified


----------



## catzontour

regal


----------



## aldra

cigarette


----------



## giddy1515

Freedom


----------



## SomersetSteve

liberty


----------



## aldra

bodice


----------



## UncleNorm

bustle


----------



## aldra

activity


----------



## carol

rugby


----------



## Chrys

School


----------



## aldra

lessons


----------



## rayrecrok

headmaster


----------



## bognormike

Discipline


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rules


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

broken


----------



## aldra

fracture


----------



## Patty123

bone


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

dog


----------



## UncleNorm

chien


----------



## rosalan

Poodle


----------



## UncleNorm

miniature


----------



## aldra

golf


----------



## carol

handicap


----------



## Chrys

Horserace


----------



## cabby

Brighton


----------



## UncleNorm

Hove


----------



## SomersetSteve

Albion


----------



## UncleNorm

Britain


----------



## cabby

great


----------



## UncleNorm

escape


----------



## giddy1515

Today


----------



## SomersetSteve

Tomorrow


----------



## cabby

never


----------



## aldra

ever


----------



## cabby

shame


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

embarrased


----------



## Patty123

shy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

brunettes
:lol:


----------



## aldra

redheads


----------



## SomersetSteve

ginger


----------



## cabby

Tom


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thumb


----------



## Chrys

Nail


----------



## aldra

measure


----------



## julie1

quantify


----------



## UncleNorm

quantity


----------



## aldra

volume


----------



## Chrys

Capacity


----------



## SomersetSteve

capability


----------



## bognormike

brown


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lutyens


----------



## Chrys

Architect


----------



## aldra

designer


----------



## cabby

label


----------



## SomersetSteve

tag


----------



## Pard

_jour_


----------



## aldra

day


----------



## Patty123

night


----------



## cabby

stars


----------



## Patty123

celebrities


----------



## erneboy

missed


----------



## UncleNorm

omitted


----------



## BillCreer

committed


----------



## aldra

obligated


----------



## SomersetSteve

obliged


----------



## carol

motorhomefacts.com


----------



## BillCreer

explain


----------



## aldra

elucidate


----------



## UncleNorm

clarify


----------



## BillCreer

educate


----------



## UncleNorm

train


----------



## Pard

locomotive


----------



## rayrecrok

steam


----------



## SomersetSteve

power


----------



## Patty123

electricity


----------



## aldra

Billy (Elliot)


----------



## Chrys

Goat


----------



## Patty123

kid


----------



## UncleNorm

child


----------



## aldra

bairn


----------



## UncleNorm

Scottish


----------



## SomersetSteve

Tartan


----------



## Wilmannie

bonnets


----------



## SomersetSteve

Easter


----------



## aldra

Christian


----------



## Chrys

Name


----------



## aldra

title


----------



## carol

Captain


----------



## aldra

commander


----------



## carol

Admiral


----------



## Patty123

butterfly


----------



## Cazzie

Painted Lady


----------



## erneboy

two


----------



## Cazzie

Sorry


----------



## julie1

regret


----------



## carol

Rue


----------



## UncleNorm

street (from the French)


----------



## giddy1515

Fete


----------



## SomersetSteve

Gala


----------



## aldra

melon


----------



## SomersetSteve

lemon


----------



## Chrys

Yellow


----------



## aldra

canary


----------



## SomersetSteve

wharf


----------



## Chrys

Mooring


----------



## aldra

securing


----------



## rayrecrok

warp


----------



## Chrys

Twist


----------



## aldra

pile


----------



## Pard

driver


----------



## aldra

chauffeur


----------



## SomersetSteve

servant


----------



## carol

Waiter


----------



## Wilmannie

dumb


----------



## raynipper

FSA


----------



## rayrecrok

organisation

ray.


----------



## aldra

network


----------



## SomersetSteve

web


----------



## aldra

spider


----------



## julie1

arachnophobia


----------



## Chrys

Fear


----------



## bognormike

scared


----------



## SomersetSteve

frightened


----------



## Wilmannie

trembling


----------



## carol

Quiver


----------



## bognormike

arrow


----------



## carol

Bow


----------



## bognormike

bells


----------



## Chrys

Rings


----------



## Pard

boxing


----------



## SomersetSteve

gloves


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mittens


----------



## SomersetSteve

kittens


----------



## Patty123

puppies


----------



## carol

Hush


----------



## aldra

silence


----------



## raynipper

bliss


----------



## SomersetSteve

wedded


----------



## aldra

divorced


----------



## SomersetSteve

apart


----------



## Pard

asunder


----------



## aldra

divided


----------



## rayrecrok

split.

ray


----------



## carol

Jam


----------



## BillCreer

ajar


----------



## aldra

half-open


----------



## rayrecrok

partial.

ray.


----------



## aldra

favouring


----------



## SomersetSteve

prefering


----------



## Wilmannie

choosing


----------



## bognormike

which


----------



## SomersetSteve

magazine


----------



## carol

MMM


----------



## SomersetSteve

Monthly


----------



## carol

Periods


----------



## aldra

menses


----------



## BillCreer

girlses


----------



## aldra

boyses


----------



## carol

Youngster


----------



## BillCreer

Ginster


----------



## aldra

pasties


----------



## BillCreer

slices


----------



## Wilmannie

lances


----------



## carol

jousting


----------



## UncleNorm

re-enactment


----------



## SomersetSteve

re-creation


----------



## carol

Contest


----------



## aldra

compete


----------



## carol

Contend


----------



## aldra

dispute


----------



## alhod

resolve


----------



## SomersetSteve

decide


----------



## aldra

determine


----------



## Chrys

Establish


----------



## carol

Validate


----------



## rayrecrok

confirm

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

deny


----------



## SomersetSteve

refute


----------



## aldra

contradict


----------



## grizzlyj

viewpoint


----------



## carol

Opinion


----------



## aldra

belief


----------



## rayrecrok

commit.

ray.


----------



## bognormike

suicide


----------



## aldra

self-destruction


----------



## SomersetSteve

depression


----------



## aldra

low


----------



## carol

cow


----------



## rayrecrok

bull.

ray.


----------



## bognormike

manure


----------



## carol

Fertiliser


----------



## bognormike

spread


----------



## Chrys

Eagle


----------



## SomersetSteve

landed


----------



## bognormike

plane


----------



## UncleNorm

tree


----------



## carol

Oak


----------



## rayrecrok

acorn.

ray.


----------



## aldra

grow


----------



## Patty123

bag


----------



## Wilmannie

lady


----------



## aldra

tramp


----------



## BillCreer

hobo


----------



## aldra

littlest


----------



## Pard

London


----------



## carol

Olympics


----------



## Patty123

games


----------



## TDG

kit


----------



## aldra

equipment


----------



## carol

tools


----------



## aldra

mold


----------



## Chrys

Shape


----------



## SomersetSteve

Form


----------



## bognormike

tax


----------



## SomersetSteve

Inspector


----------



## carol

Police


----------



## SomersetSteve

Crime


----------



## carol

Burglary


----------



## aldra

thief


----------



## julie1

stealthy


----------



## Chrys

Furtively


----------



## Pard

sneakily


----------



## carol

Secretly


----------



## SomersetSteve

Covertly


----------



## aldra

secretly


----------



## carol

Ooop!


----------



## Wilmannie

doubles!


----------



## aldra

tennis


----------



## Tucano

match


----------



## Chrys

Safety


----------



## Tucano

puck


----------



## UncleNorm

goblin


----------



## SomersetSteve

elf


----------



## erneboy

safety


----------



## Chrys

Net


----------



## SomersetSteve

Weight


----------



## Scattycat

tonne


----------



## SomersetSteve

kilo


----------



## BillCreer

Bill


----------



## Chrys

Posters


----------



## Wilmannie

paints


----------



## Pard

strippers


----------



## aldra

piebald (horse)


----------



## carol

Mottled


----------



## SomersetSteve

dappled


----------



## carol

Freckled


----------



## Chrys

Spotted


----------



## carol

Saw


----------



## Patty123

See


----------



## carol

Look


----------



## UncleNorm

glance


----------



## cabby

stare


----------



## Wilmannie

observe


----------



## Scattycat

monitor


----------



## SomersetSteve

lizard


----------



## bognormike

polotician :wink:


----------



## rosalan

lowlife


----------



## carol

Scum


----------



## Scattycat

slime


----------



## SomersetSteve

gunge


----------



## Chrys

Sticky


----------



## carol

Toffee


----------



## UncleNorm

pudding yum


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas


----------



## UncleNorm

Noel


----------



## Scattycat

Edmunds


----------



## rosalan

Deal


----------



## 1302

Cards


----------



## aldra

credit


----------



## SomersetSteve

debit


----------



## aldra

owing


----------



## Pard

due


----------



## UncleNorm

dew


----------



## carol

Morning


----------



## Pard

mourning


----------



## SomersetSteve

grieving


----------



## aldra

sorrowful


----------



## sparky20006

Bertie


----------



## rosalan

Wooster


----------



## Pard

Worcester


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sauce


----------



## Wilmannie

cheese


----------



## Scattycat

grin


----------



## Chrys

Smile


----------



## mr-sparks

Camera


----------



## SomersetSteve

photo


----------



## aldra

shoot


----------



## SomersetSteve

sprout


----------



## aldra

Brussels


----------



## SomersetSteve

Belgium


----------



## Chrys

Chocolate


----------



## Wilmannie

EGGS


----------



## Patty123

scrambled


----------



## aldra

Humpty-Dumpty


----------



## Patty123

fall


----------



## SomersetSteve

autumn


----------



## UncleNorm

equinox


----------



## rayrecrok

same


----------



## aldra

different


----------



## Chrys

Similar


----------



## SomersetSteve

Alike


----------



## aldra

identical


----------



## SomersetSteve

twins


----------



## aldra

Gemini


----------



## Chrys

Constellation


----------



## Scattycat

Royal Enfield

(750 cc motorbike of pure oil leadks, lol)


----------



## aldra

cycles


----------



## bognormike

wheels


----------



## Pard

hubs


----------



## aldra

centre


----------



## Wilmannie

middle


----------



## aldra

mesial


----------



## SomersetSteve

median


----------



## UncleNorm

mode


----------



## SomersetSteve

fashion


----------



## aldra

make


----------



## SomersetSteve

produce


----------



## aldra

yield


----------



## SomersetSteve

cede


----------



## carol

yield


----------



## Wilmannie

GIVE


----------



## Chrys

Donate


----------



## ChrisK5

GIFT


----------



## erneboy

voucher


----------



## SomersetSteve

token


----------



## aldra

symbol


----------



## SomersetSteve

cymbal


----------



## grizzlyj

gong


----------



## aldra

disk


----------



## Scattycat

slipped


----------



## SomersetSteve

tripped


----------



## Scattycat

switch


----------



## SomersetSteve

blade


----------



## aldra

roller


----------



## Chrys

Steam


----------



## bognormike

engine


----------



## carol

Train


----------



## bognormike

wedding


----------



## carol

Groom


----------



## Chrys

Horse


----------



## moblee

Race


----------



## aldra

breed


----------



## Chrys

Generate


----------



## aldra

procreate


----------



## SomersetSteve

reproduce


----------



## carol

Copy


----------



## Scattycat

Imitate


----------



## carol

Ape


----------



## Wilmannie

man


----------



## aldra

human


----------



## carol

Being


----------



## aldra

entity


----------



## Chrys

Existence


----------



## SomersetSteve

life


----------



## aldra

death


----------



## SomersetSteve

departure


----------



## bognormike

arrival


----------



## Scattycat

destination


----------



## lesanne

Heaven


----------



## cabby

hell


----------



## lesanne

Raisers?


----------



## carol

Cranes


----------



## aldra

birds


----------



## cabby

custard


----------



## aldra

eggs


----------



## carol

Scrambled


----------



## aldra

disorderly


----------



## SomersetSteve

conduct


----------



## Scattycat

symphony


----------



## aldra

orchestral


----------



## SomersetSteve

manoeuvres


----------



## carol

Movement


----------



## BillCreer

sample


----------



## aldra

example


----------



## SomersetSteve

instance


----------



## Nethernut

occurrence


----------



## Chrys

Instance


----------



## aldra

incident


----------



## Pard

episode


----------



## Wilmannie

event


----------



## aldra

accident


----------



## SomersetSteve

chance


----------



## aldra

random


----------



## SomersetSteve

haphazard


----------



## aldra

slapdash


----------



## Wilmannie

disorganised


----------



## SomersetSteve

chaotic


----------



## aldra

disciplined


----------



## SomersetSteve

organised


----------



## aldra

Structured


----------



## SomersetSteve

Formal


----------



## Wilmannie

dress


----------



## moblee

Black


----------



## aldra

White


----------



## Wilmannie

coloured


----------



## aldra

bleached


----------



## moblee

Blonde


----------



## rosalan

joke


----------



## Wilmannie

dirty


----------



## UncleNorm

look


----------



## Pard

out


----------



## rosalan

post


----------



## moblee

Letter


----------



## Wilmannie

writer


----------



## aldra

author


----------



## grandadbaza

Daley




whoops thought that was "arthur" :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Weekly


----------



## aldra

monthly


----------



## SomersetSteve

annually


----------



## aldra

yearly


----------



## SomersetSteve

nearly


----------



## aldra

almost


----------



## Scattycat

Human


----------



## SomersetSteve

Being


----------



## cabby

bejing


----------



## BillCreer

browning


----------



## SomersetSteve

gun


----------



## Scattycat

pepper


----------



## aldra

capsicum


----------



## cabby

potato


----------



## aldra

chips


----------



## cabby

vinegar


----------



## Scattycat

wine


----------



## Wilmannie

France


----------



## SomersetSteve

Normandy


----------



## Wilmannie

Bridge


----------



## Scattycat

game


----------



## aldra

gamble


----------



## SomersetSteve

bet


----------



## BillCreer

midler


----------



## Pard

fiddler


----------



## rayrecrok

musician.

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Entertainer


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actor


----------



## Wilmannie

plays


----------



## BillCreer

moves


----------



## rayrecrok

motion.


----------



## Pard

travel


----------



## SomersetSteve

roam


----------



## aldra

Romany


----------



## Scattycat

Lifestyle


----------



## SomersetSteve

Choice


----------



## rayrecrok

judge

ray.


----------



## aldra

evaluate


----------



## SomersetSteve

assess


----------



## BillCreer

donkeys


----------



## aldra

Shrek


----------



## SomersetSteve

ogre


----------



## rayrecrok

monster

ray


----------



## Pard

mash


----------



## SomersetSteve

smash


----------



## aldra

potato


----------



## BillCreer

head


----------



## Scattycat

Loo


----------



## carol

Bathroom


----------



## locovan

soap


----------



## Chrys

Opera


----------



## locovan

voice


----------



## raynipper

deaf.


----------



## SomersetSteve

tone


----------



## rayrecrok

pitch.

ray.


----------



## aldra

black


----------



## carol

White


----------



## Chrys

Paper


----------



## rayrecrok

pulp

ray


----------



## aldra

cider


----------



## Scattycat

summer


----------



## Chrys

Wine


----------



## rayrecrok

grape.

ray


----------



## SomersetSteve

bunch


----------



## aldra

fist


----------



## rayrecrok

clench

ray


----------



## SomersetSteve

grasp


----------



## Chrys

Understand


----------



## SomersetSteve

Comprehend


----------



## jimmyd0g

Why?


----------



## rayrecrok

reason

ray.


----------



## aldra

think


----------



## cabby

solve


----------



## SomersetSteve

resolve


----------



## Pard

dissolve


----------



## rayrecrok

fade

ray.


----------



## aldra

faint


----------



## SomersetSteve

hearted


----------



## aldra

lettuce


----------



## rayrecrok

rabbit


ray.


----------



## aldra

Hazel


----------



## SomersetSteve

Witch


----------



## rayrecrok

warts

ray.


----------



## aldra

hogs


----------



## Pard

monopolizes


----------



## SomersetSteve

corners


----------



## UncleNorm

angles


----------



## Wilmannie

fishes


----------



## locovan

hook


----------



## Scattycat

captain


----------



## aldra

army


----------



## rayrecrok

killing

ray


----------



## cabby

drilling


----------



## aldra

dentist


----------



## SomersetSteve

orthodontist


----------



## locovan

Brace


----------



## rayrecrok

stiffen

ray


----------



## aldra

starch


----------



## rayrecrok

white

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Black


----------



## aldra

belt


----------



## rayrecrok

buckle

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

shoes


----------



## SomersetSteve

boots


----------



## rayrecrok

chemist


ray.


----------



## aldra

medicine


----------



## Wilmannie

drugs


----------



## rayrecrok

coke

ray


----------



## aldra

fuel


----------



## SomersetSteve

oil


----------



## rayrecrok

olive :wink: 


ray.


----------



## aldra

tree


----------



## SomersetSteve

oak


----------



## aldra

beams


----------



## locovan

smiles


----------



## aldra

happiness


----------



## SomersetSteve

contentment


----------



## Chrys

Pleasure


----------



## SomersetSteve

boat


----------



## Wilmannie

steamer


----------



## SomersetSteve

paddle


----------



## Scattycat

canoe


----------



## aldra

creek


----------



## SomersetSteve

estuary


----------



## Scattycat

Thames


----------



## rayrecrok

father

ray


----------



## SomersetSteve

time


----------



## stepps110

Lord


----------



## SomersetSteve

Master


----------



## Wilmannie

Headmaster


----------



## SomersetSteve

Headmistress


----------



## Pard

Principal


----------



## stepps110

dancer


----------



## aldra

professional


----------



## Scattycat

jobsworth


----------



## aldra

hat


----------



## SomersetSteve

coat


----------



## aldra

multicoloured


----------



## Wilmannie

Joseph's


----------



## rayrecrok

Jesus

ray


----------



## SomersetSteve

Easter


----------



## Scattycat

cross


----------



## SomersetSteve

roads


----------



## BillCreer

Benny


----------



## aldra

hill


----------



## Wilmannie

sheep


----------



## rayrecrok

Welsh :wink: 

ray.


----------



## stepps110

pool


----------



## SomersetSteve

Swim


----------



## aldra

sink


----------



## rayrecrok

plug

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

socket


----------



## Wilmannie

eye


----------



## rayrecrok

candy

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

gob-stopper


----------



## rayrecrok

foot

ray.


----------



## aldra

inch


----------



## SomersetSteve

pinch


----------



## stepps110

steal


----------



## rayrecrok

police

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

monitor


----------



## Nethernut

Prefect


----------



## SomersetSteve

Perfect


----------



## Scattycat

Ford


----------



## aldra

stream


----------



## Pard

rivulet


----------



## SomersetSteve

Trickle


----------



## aldra

dribble


----------



## SomersetSteve

drivel


----------



## rayrecrok

Politicians

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

conmen


----------



## stepps110

shyster


----------



## aldra

oyster


----------



## rayrecrok

mollusk

ray


----------



## aldra

slug


----------



## SomersetSteve

snail


----------



## aldra

pace


----------



## SomersetSteve

stride


----------



## cabby

astride


----------



## SomersetSteve

across


----------



## aldra

horizontally


----------



## SomersetSteve

vertically


----------



## Wilmannie

portrait


----------



## Pard

likeness


----------



## SomersetSteve

similarity


----------



## rayrecrok

forgery

ray.


----------



## aldra

copy


----------



## Wilmannie

duplicate


----------



## stepps110

twin


----------



## SomersetSteve

triplet


----------



## aldra

trio


----------



## lesanne

Theesome


----------



## aldra

oooohhh

Cardinal-number


----------



## rayrecrok

swingers :lol: 

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sixties


----------



## Wilmannie

grey-tops!


----------



## rayrecrok

garment

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

attire


----------



## VivoJK

radial


----------



## rayrecrok

ray.

ray..


----------



## raynipper

who?


Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

band :wink: 

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

rubber


----------



## Wilmannie

tubes


----------



## rayrecrok

inner


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

outer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

mongolia


----------



## aldra

Asia


----------



## bigbazza

Minor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ursular


----------



## rayrecrok

Saint.

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

patience


----------



## aldra

forbearance


----------



## SomersetSteve

tolerance


----------



## aldra

permissiveness


----------



## Wilmannie

sixties


----------



## carol

swinging? (yeah well so they say, I must have missed that bit!)


----------



## rayrecrok

motion

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

movement


----------



## Chrys

Tempo


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rhythm


----------



## aldra

Blues


----------



## SomersetSteve

Brothers


----------



## Scattycat

Mission


----------



## lesanne

cult


----------



## SomersetSteve

sect


----------



## rayrecrok

doctrine

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

teachings


----------



## SomersetSteve

lessons


----------



## aldra

school


----------



## rayrecrok

fish


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## aldra

casino


----------



## Pard

royale


----------



## Wilmannie

ROYALTY


----------



## SomersetSteve

payment


----------



## Chrys

Reward


----------



## rayrecrok

bounty

ray.


----------



## aldra

pirates


----------



## SomersetSteve

Caribbean


----------



## Wilmannie

islands


----------



## Scattycat

Beds


----------



## SomersetSteve

Berths


----------



## nicholsong

Docks


----------



## rayrecrok

dandelion

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

wine


----------



## SomersetSteve

summer


----------



## Scattycat

picnics


----------



## carol

Beach


----------



## aldra

Ball


----------



## Chrys

Room


----------



## rayrecrok

space

ray.


----------



## aldra

shuttle


----------



## Wilmannie

loom


----------



## rayrecrok

mill


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

wheel


----------



## carol

Water


----------



## aldra

fall


----------



## Wilmannie

tumble


----------



## aldra

dryer


----------



## nicholsong

Infinite


----------



## SomersetSteve

Eternal


----------



## rayrecrok

flame


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Grill


----------



## rayrecrok

interrogate

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Headmaster


----------



## erneboy

pompous


----------



## SomersetSteve

arrogant


----------



## aldra

opinionated


----------



## Chrys

Conceitedly


----------



## SomersetSteve

Vain


----------



## rayrecrok

narcissistic

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

smug


----------



## SomersetSteve

bug


----------



## rayrecrok

glitch

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

snag


----------



## grouch

tooth


----------



## aldra

nail


----------



## Scattycat

hammer


----------



## Wilmannie

claw


----------



## rayrecrok

talon

ray.


----------



## Pard

scratch


----------



## Chrys

Withdraw


----------



## aldra

Cigars


----------



## rayrecrok

Havana

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cuba


----------



## Wilmannie

Kennedy


----------



## SomersetSteve

Missiles


----------



## Wilmannie

weapons


----------



## aldra

destruction


----------



## SomersetSteve

desecration


----------



## rayrecrok

vandalise

ray.


----------



## grouch

bramble


----------



## BillCreer

ramble


----------



## erneboy

bumble


----------



## Scattycat

Bees


----------



## grouch

knees


----------



## erneboy

up


----------



## rayrecrok

tight

ray.


----------



## grouch

snug


----------



## Scattycat

Bug


----------



## Wilmannie

ladybird


----------



## Janaj

spots


----------



## Wilmannie

measles


----------



## SomersetSteve

mumps


----------



## Pard

ailments


----------



## SomersetSteve

diseases


----------



## rayrecrok

illness

ray.


----------



## aldra

health


----------



## Wilmannie

fitness


----------



## rayrecrok

athlete

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Olympian


----------



## rayrecrok

Greece

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Monkey


----------



## SomersetSteve

Wrench


----------



## Scattycat

Leave


----------



## loftypeak

French


----------



## SomersetSteve

Saunders


----------



## Wilmannie

sunders


----------



## rayrecrok

gibberish?

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

double-dutch


----------



## SomersetSteve

balderdash


----------



## carol

Cr*p


----------



## SomersetSteve

Crud


----------



## rayrecrok

verdigris

ray.


----------



## aldra

copper


----------



## Scattycat

Wooden-top


----------



## SomersetSteve

Uniformed


----------



## Chrys

Conforming


----------



## SomersetSteve

Complying


----------



## rayrecrok

Dominatrix :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Pard

sadism


----------



## Chrys

Perversion


----------



## rayrecrok

behaviour

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

character


----------



## rayrecrok

symbol

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

token


----------



## rayrecrok

shower



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

April


----------



## Chrys

Fool


----------



## SomersetSteve

Strawberry


----------



## bognormike

blonde


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bombshell


----------



## rayrecrok

attractive

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

magnetic


----------



## Wilmannie

field


----------



## SomersetSteve

camping


----------



## Scattycat

groundsheet


----------



## SomersetSteve

awning


----------



## rayrecrok

overhang

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

cliff


----------



## rayrecrok

gay? :wink: 


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

maybe


----------



## Chrys

Perhaps


----------



## bognormike

perhaps, perhaps 8)


----------



## BillCreer

homophobia?


----------



## Wilmannie

prejudice


----------



## bognormike

pride


----------



## BillCreer

mothers


----------



## Scattycat

Pride


----------



## rayrecrok

lions

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

rugger


----------



## Wilmannie

football


----------



## SomersetSteve

cricket


----------



## rayrecrok

out

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

about


----------



## rayrecrok

motorhomes

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Lifestyle


----------



## SomersetSteve

leisure


----------



## Wilmannie

time


----------



## SomersetSteve

capsule


----------



## rayrecrok

space

ray.


----------



## Pard

vacancy


----------



## SomersetSteve

opportunity


----------



## Scattycat

Knocks


----------



## rayrecrok

bangs

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

rattles


----------



## SomersetSteve

rolls


----------



## rosalan

bread


----------



## rayrecrok

food


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

fads


----------



## SomersetSteve

fashions


----------



## bognormike

models


----------



## Chrys

Scale


----------



## SomersetSteve

ratio


----------



## rayrecrok

gears

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

sprockets


----------



## Wilmannie

cogs


----------



## rayrecrok

ship


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Shape


----------



## Wilmannie

Yoghurt


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dairy


----------



## rayrecrok

farm

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cottage


----------



## Scattycat

thatch


----------



## Pard

roof


----------



## SomersetSteve

tiles


----------



## rayrecrok

pan

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

fried


----------



## Scattycat

eggs


----------



## Chrys

Scrambled


----------



## SomersetSteve

muddled


----------



## rayrecrok

confused

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

troubled


----------



## SomersetSteve

worried


----------



## Scattycat

concerned


----------



## rayrecrok

caring

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

nursing


----------



## SomersetSteve

mothering


----------



## Pard

smothering


----------



## rayrecrok

piling


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

foundations


----------



## SomersetSteve

bases


----------



## rayrecrok

plinth


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

Pliny


----------



## rayrecrok

Roman


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bath


----------



## Wilmannie

salts


----------



## Scattycat

bath


----------



## rayrecrok

scum

ray.


----------



## aldra

soap


----------



## BillCreer

Sunlight


----------



## Wilmannie

cleaning! :roll:


----------



## Scattycat

Bright


----------



## rayrecrok

dumb

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

blonde


----------



## SomersetSteve

peroxide


----------



## Chrys

Chemical


----------



## Lennondayz

Smell


----------



## Chrys

Aroma


----------



## Wilmannie

cooking!


----------



## Lennondayz

Onions


----------



## SomersetSteve

Liver


----------



## Chrys

Offal


----------



## carol

Tripe


----------



## BillCreer

Tripehound (nothing personal)


----------



## rayrecrok

obnoxious

ray.


----------



## TDG

smell


----------



## rayrecrok

aroma


ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

perfume


----------



## Wilmannie

Chanel!


----------



## rayrecrok

brand


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

mark


----------



## SomersetSteve

Twain


----------



## rayrecrok

driver


----------



## Wilmannie

Stobert!


----------



## Lennondayz

lorry


----------



## rayrecrok

load

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

goods


----------



## SomersetSteve

train


----------



## Lennondayz

station


----------



## BillCreer

space


----------



## Scattycat

freedom


----------



## aldra

illusion


----------



## Wilmannie

mirage


----------



## SomersetSteve

desert


----------



## Scattycat

arid


----------



## Chrys

Oasis


----------



## rayrecrok

mancity

ray


----------



## Wilmannie

football


----------



## Lennondayz

team


----------



## SomersetSteve

meeting


----------



## Lennondayz

Buzzwords!


----------



## Wilmannie

presentations


----------



## rayrecrok

boring

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

wearing


----------



## Pard

out


----------



## rayrecrok

hang

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

curtains!


----------



## Lennondayz

windows


----------



## Wilmannie

outlook


----------



## rayrecrok

positive

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

daguerreotype


----------



## rayrecrok

image

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

mirror


----------



## Lennondayz

reflection


----------



## Pard

consideration


----------



## SomersetSteve

contemplation


----------



## Wilmannie

meditation


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatles

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Cavern


----------



## Scattycat

cochineal


----------



## rayrecrok

red


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

setter


----------



## Wilmannie

hound


----------



## Lennondayz

chase


----------



## SomersetSteve

pursue


----------



## rayrecrok

nick

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

stolen


----------



## Wilmannie

loot


----------



## SomersetSteve

booty


----------



## Chrys

Swag


----------



## Scattycat

Billabong


----------



## Lennondayz

Matilda


----------



## Wilmannie

waltz


----------



## Chrys

Dance


----------



## suedew

studio


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

recording


----------



## rayrecrok

hit

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

miss


----------



## rayrecrok

whiplash


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

accident


----------



## Scattycat

splat!


----------



## Chrys

Chair-back


----------



## SomersetSteve

seat


----------



## Lennondayz

bucket


----------



## rayrecrok

hole

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

Lisa


----------



## rayrecrok

Simpson


ray.


----------



## bognormike

homer


----------



## rayrecrok

Iliad

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

Achilles


----------



## Pard

heel


----------



## BillCreer

calcaneum


----------



## rayrecrok

bone


ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

shaker



Janet :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

style


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Fashion


----------



## Lennondayz

Plate





Janet :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Number


----------



## Wilmannie

unit


----------



## rayrecrok

kitchen


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

galley


----------



## Chrys

Slave


----------



## rayrecrok

Willberforce



ray.


----------



## Chrys

William


----------



## Wilmannie

politician


----------



## Pard

clueless


----------



## rayrecrok

bewildered

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

bothered


----------



## Lennondayz

Bewildered





Janet :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

Confused


----------



## Chrys

Muddled


----------



## TDG

befuddled


----------



## rayrecrok

turmoil

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

tumbril


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cart


----------



## rayrecrok

carry

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Tote


----------



## Lennondayz

Bag



Janet :?


----------



## stepps110

catch


----------



## Scattycat

lobster


----------



## stepps110

thermador


----------



## Wilmannie

kitchen


----------



## Chrys

Sink


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

titanic


----------



## stepps110

ice-berg


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bear


----------



## stepps110

Yogi


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

yellowstone


----------



## Pard

geysers


----------



## Wilmannie

spring


----------



## stepps110

tide


----------



## Scattycat

Moon


----------



## rayrecrok

bottom

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

top


----------



## Wilmannie

spinning


----------



## Lennondayz

Spinning




Janet 8)


----------



## User1

Wheel


----------



## rayrecrok

invent


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

excuses


----------



## rayrecrok

wriggle


ray.


----------



## Pard

jiggle


----------



## Chrys

Shake


----------



## Wilmannie

Quiver


----------



## grizzlyj

fletch


----------



## rayrecrok

arrow

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

dart


----------



## Wilmannie

poisoned


----------



## rayrecrok

dwarf


ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

gnome






Janet 8)


----------



## miffy

garden :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Peas


----------



## grizzlyj

accord



You know, UN and all that


----------



## BillCreer

concord


----------



## rayrecrok

defunct

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

Euro


----------



## Pard

currency


----------



## Wilmannie

exchange


----------



## grizzlyj

telephone


----------



## Scattycat

Bell


----------



## rayrecrok

ray's :wink:









ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

diving


----------



## Wilmannie

scuba


----------



## TDG

gear


----------



## Lennondayz

Top



Janet


----------



## TDG

sexy (top) - don't know Janet :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

racy


----------



## rayrecrok

group


ray.


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Sex


----------



## lesanne

Abba


----------



## Wilmannie

Eurovision


----------



## rayrecrok

fix


ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

screw


----------



## Wilmannie

prison


----------



## rayrecrok

bars

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

gold


----------



## aldra

ingots


----------



## grizzlyj

molton


----------



## 281192ben

larva


----------



## SomersetSteve

flow


----------



## grizzlyj

electron


----------



## rayrecrok

visa

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

permit


----------



## Chrys

Allow


----------



## Wilmannie

Condone


----------



## Chrys

Overlook


----------



## rayrecrok

observe

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

notice


----------



## rosalan

Sack!


----------



## grizzlyj

handbag


----------



## rayrecrok

ladies


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Room


----------



## rayrecrok

space


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

ship


----------



## erneboy

send


----------



## rayrecrok

message

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

email


----------



## BillCreer

female


----------



## Wilmannie

hen


----------



## rayrecrok

dinner


ray.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Invitation


----------



## Scattycat

card


----------



## grizzlyj

racing


----------



## rayrecrok

charging

ray.


----------



## lesanne

cheating


----------



## Wilmannie

swindling


----------



## rayrecrok

pensions


ray.


----------



## rosalan

guest-houses


----------



## Scattycat

rip-off?


----------



## rayrecrok

Velcro

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

Afro


----------



## SomersetSteve

Caribbean


----------



## rayrecrok

tropical


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

HOT !!


----------



## bognormike

cold


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fridge


----------



## Scattycat

ice-cube


----------



## SomersetSteve

ice-berg


----------



## grizzlyj

icicle


----------



## rayrecrok

melt

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

Tuna




never heard of a tuna melt?


Janet :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fish


----------



## Scattycat

Cod


----------



## rayrecrok

Whitby

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Heartbeat


----------



## Wilmannie

palpitations


----------



## Pard

fluttering


----------



## Scattycat

Butterfly


----------



## SomersetSteve

Buttercup


----------



## rayrecrok

cow

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

steak


----------



## rosalan

beef


----------



## grizzlyj

complaint


----------



## SomersetSteve

protest


----------



## Wilmannie

Demo !


----------



## rayrecrok

show


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

stopper


----------



## rayrecrok

cork

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

screw


Janet 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

driver


----------



## grizzlyj

TAXI!!!!!!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

Pakistani. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Indian


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiawatha


----------



## BillCreer

Chingachgook


----------



## rayrecrok

Mohican

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hairstyle


----------



## rayrecrok

DA

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

crew-cut


----------



## Patty123

Perm


----------



## rayrecrok

pools


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

puddles


----------



## grizzlyj

Raleigh


----------



## Wilmannie

bicycle


----------



## rayrecrok

velocipede


ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

boneshaker

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

voodoo


----------



## grizzlyj

trance


I didn't know playing with yourself is allowed Ray!!! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## rayrecrok

music.. 

"velocipede" might have been too hard a word :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

jazz


----------



## SomersetSteve

blues


----------



## grizzlyj

Memphis


----------



## Wilmannie

Elvis


----------



## BillCreer

Levis


----------



## rayrecrok

jeans

ray.


----------



## Pard

denim


----------



## Scattycat

Buckinghamshire


----------



## rayrecrok

Aylesbury


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

ducks


----------



## grizzlyj

weaves


----------



## rayrecrok

swerves

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

Elk


----------



## Scattycat

Moose


----------



## rayrecrok

deer


ray.


----------



## rogerblack

doe


----------



## rayrecrok

ray


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

me


----------



## grizzlyj

British


----------



## cabby

English


----------



## Scattycat

Pub


----------



## rayrecrok

drunk

ray.


----------



## Patty123

skunck


----------



## Patty123

skunk


----------



## rayrecrok

squirt

ray.


----------



## TDG

leak


----------



## rayrecrok

drip

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

gush


----------



## TDG

flow


----------



## rayrecrok

electricity

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

dependant


----------



## TDG

relation


----------



## rayrecrok

family

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

kin


----------



## rayrecrok

firkin

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Beer


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bitter


----------



## rayrecrok

sweet


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

nothings


----------



## rayrecrok

affection

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

love


----------



## Scattycat

motorhoming


----------



## SomersetSteve

forum


----------



## Scattycat

informative


----------



## SomersetSteve

useful


----------



## rayrecrok

gadget

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Inspector


----------



## rayrecrok

Blakey

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

rules


----------



## Pard

OK


----------



## rayrecrok

affirmative

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Approval


----------



## SomersetSteve

Consent


----------



## rayrecrok

agree

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Confirm


----------



## Chrys

Validate


----------



## wylie66

Authenticate


----------



## rayrecrok

check

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

audit


----------



## Scattycat

Accountants :twisted:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Professionals

(my priority is always having enough money in the right account to pay the wages!)


----------



## rayrecrok

CI5

ray.


----------



## jay82

punishment


----------



## grizzlyj

whip


----------



## rayrecrok

round

ray.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

about


----------



## Chrys

Approximately


----------



## erneboy

averagely


----------



## SomersetSteve

mean


----------



## rayrecrok

Scrooge

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Miser


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hoarder


----------



## Scattycat

Collector


----------



## rayrecrok

stamp


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Temper!


----------



## rayrecrok

harden

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

stiffen


----------



## AndrewandShirley

rigid


----------



## Scattycat

viagra! :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

pill

ray.


----------



## Pard

pillory


----------



## rayrecrok

torture

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Punishment


----------



## rayrecrok

prison

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

porridge


----------



## Chrys

Gruel


----------



## SomersetSteve

Broth


----------



## rayrecrok

dinner :roll: 

ray.


----------



## TDG

bloated


----------



## rayrecrok

full

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

monty


----------



## TDG

Sheffield


----------



## grizzlyj

steel


----------



## Chrys

Stainless


----------



## rayrecrok

sink

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Titanic


----------



## Patty123

iceberg


----------



## rayrecrok

lettuce

ray.


----------



## aldra

salad


----------



## rayrecrok

days

ray.


----------



## aldra

weeks


----------



## rayrecrok

ages

ray


----------



## aldra

rock


----------



## Pard

Gibraltar


----------



## Chrys

Apes


----------



## grizzlyj

mimics


----------



## rayrecrok

imitation

ray.


----------



## aldra

copy


----------



## rayrecrok

cat

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

fish


----------



## rayrecrok

water

ray.


----------



## aldra

pool


----------



## Chrys

Swimming


----------



## grizzlyj

drowning


----------



## rayrecrok

rescue

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

Thunderbirds!


----------



## rayrecrok

puppets

ray.


----------



## rogerblack

strings


----------



## Wilmannie

attached


----------



## rayrecrok

screwed :lol: 

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

bust

(like my computer  )


----------



## rayrecrok

breast :wink: 

ray


----------



## aldra

chicken


----------



## Wilmannie

bones


----------



## rayrecrok

skeleton

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Framework


----------



## grizzlyj

structure


----------



## rayrecrok

building

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Blocks


----------



## aldra

lego


----------



## rayrecrok

interlocking

ray.


----------



## aldra

merging


----------



## Wilmannie

joining


----------



## rayrecrok

marrying

ray.


----------



## aldra

melding


----------



## rayrecrok

cards

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

tarot


----------



## rosalan

mail


----------



## aldra

coach


----------



## rayrecrok

cowboy

ray.


----------



## aldra

ranch


----------



## grizzlyj

sauce


----------



## rayrecrok

barbecue

ray.


----------



## aldra

burnt


----------



## grizzlyj

sausage


----------



## Wilmannie

dogs


----------



## rayrecrok

dinner

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

date


----------



## aldra

palm


----------



## Chrys

Tree


----------



## rayrecrok

branch

ray.


----------



## aldra

olive


----------



## Scattycat

Oil


----------



## Chrys

Can


----------



## aldra

coke


----------



## grizzlyj

coal


----------



## aldra

Thatcher


----------



## Wilmannie

roofs


----------



## averhamdave

leaking


----------



## aldra

seals


----------



## Wilmannie

sealants


----------



## Scattycat

mastic


----------



## Chrys

Resin


----------



## rayrecrok

fiberglass

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

panels


----------



## bognormike

solar


----------



## grizzlyj

wind


----------



## rayrecrok

flatulence :wink: 

ray.


----------



## aldra

indigestion


----------



## Chrys

Heartburn


----------



## aldra

love


----------



## grizzlyj

wifey


----------



## Pard

wifi


----------



## aldra

where?


----------



## rayrecrok

directions

ray.


----------



## aldra

map


----------



## rayrecrok

roads

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

journey


----------



## aldra

travel


----------



## Wilmannie

documents


----------



## rayrecrok

legal


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

eagle


----------



## Chrys

Golden


----------



## rayrecrok

globe

ray.


----------



## aldra

world


----------



## grizzlyj

doorstep


----------



## rayrecrok

sandwich

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Kent


----------



## aldra

garden


----------



## Chrys

Peas


----------



## aldra

pudding


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas


----------



## aldra

mistletoe


----------



## Chrys

Parasite


----------



## rayrecrok

organism

ray.


----------



## aldra

chain


----------



## bognormike

daisy


----------



## aldra

driving(Miss Daisy)

I loved it


----------



## Pard

forward


----------



## rayrecrok

velocity

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

speed


----------



## Wilmannie

camera


----------



## Chrys

Lens


----------



## rayrecrok

eye

ray.


----------



## aldra

retina


----------



## rayrecrok

blind

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Venetian


----------



## aldra

Venice


----------



## moblee

Gondola.


----------



## aldra

romance


----------



## rayrecrok

couple

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Join


----------



## miffy

up


----------



## Wilmannie

down


----------



## rayrecrok

eider

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

or! :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Alternative


----------



## rayrecrok

choice

ray.


----------



## aldra

selection


----------



## bognormike

chocolates


----------



## TDG

Diet


----------



## Chrys

Calories


----------



## cabby

burn


----------



## aldra

calories


----------



## Scattycat

cream


----------



## Chrys

Cake


----------



## rayrecrok

hole :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

shut!


----------



## TDG

up


----------



## Scattycat

down


----------



## rayrecrok

hill

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

start


----------



## aldra

commence


----------



## Chrys

Begin


----------



## PincherM

actuate


----------



## rayrecrok

activator

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Catalyst


----------



## rayrecrok

reaction

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

response


----------



## Chrys

Reply


----------



## rayrecrok

conversation

ray.


----------



## carol

Talk


----------



## aldra

speech


----------



## rayrecrok

oratory

ray.


----------



## aldra

eloquence


----------



## rayrecrok

expressive

ray.


----------



## rosalan

impressive


----------



## Chrys

Eloquent


----------



## aldra

articulate


----------



## Wilmannie

windy!


----------



## rayrecrok

spout

ray.


----------



## aldra

teapot


----------



## rayrecrok

hatter

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Milliner


----------



## Wilmannie

stitches


----------



## aldra

embroidery


----------



## Scattycat

lace


----------



## aldra

wing


----------



## Chrys

Forward


----------



## aldra

backwards


----------



## SomersetSteve

reverse


----------



## erneboy

decision


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

incorrect


----------



## Scattycat

error


----------



## aldra

fallacy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

misconception

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Disorganized


----------



## SomersetSteve

Chaotic


----------



## rayrecrok

protest


ray.


----------



## aldra

objection


----------



## rayrecrok

argue

ray..


----------



## SomersetSteve

debate


----------



## grizzlyj

debunk


----------



## rayrecrok

expose

ray.


----------



## aldra

uncover


----------



## rayrecrok

strip

ray.


----------



## aldra

tease


----------



## rayrecrok

prick.. cough sorry couldn't resist it :wink: 

ray.


----------



## aldra

arouse


----------



## Chrys

Awake


----------



## aldra

awoken


----------



## bognormike

rise


----------



## aldra

ascend


----------



## Scattycat

climb


----------



## rayrecrok

Acrophobia

ray.


----------



## aldra

spiders


----------



## rayrecrok

Arachnophobia.. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Agrophobia


----------



## Scattycat

Space


----------



## Chrys

Shuttle


----------



## dealgan

Weave


----------



## aldra

warp


----------



## bognormike

speed


----------



## rayrecrok

drug

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

traffic


----------



## aldra

jam


----------



## Chrys

Wedge


----------



## Scattycat

prop


----------



## Chrys

Support


----------



## bognormike

team


----------



## Chrys

Rugby


----------



## grizzlyj

cauliflower


----------



## Scattycat

Wind


----------



## bognormike

sail


----------



## cabby

sale


----------



## Chrys

Price


----------



## Scattycat

Vincent


----------



## Chrys

Motorcycle


----------



## carol

Triumph


----------



## grizzlyj

triple


----------



## aldra

treble


----------



## Scattycat

chance


----------



## aldra

random


----------



## cabby

selective


----------



## Chrys

Particular


----------



## aldra

especial


----------



## rayrecrok

exceptional

ray.


----------



## aldra

extraordinary


----------



## PincherM

exceptional


----------



## aldra

snap :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

lunch

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## aldra

casing


----------



## BillCreer

shell


----------



## rayrecrok

warfare


ray.


----------



## aldra

combat


----------



## jay82

mortal


----------



## PincherM

fatal


----------



## rayrecrok

oblivion

ray.


----------



## aldra

drunk


----------



## Chrys

Intoxicated


----------



## PincherM

inebriated


----------



## rayrecrok

wobbly

ray.


----------



## aldra

rickety


----------



## Chrys

Insecure


----------



## aldra

precarious


----------



## rayrecrok

danger

ray.


----------



## aldra

peril


----------



## Chrys

Beryl


----------



## rayrecrok

mineral

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

animal


----------



## aldra

Muppets


----------



## onaton

Office


----------



## PincherM

function


----------



## Scattycat

room


----------



## Chrys

Heater


----------



## rayrecrok

gun

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Gum


----------



## Scattycat

Bubble


----------



## Chrys

Bath


----------



## TDG

Avon


----------



## rayrecrok

river

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

flow


----------



## rayrecrok

free

ray.


----------



## aldra

Willey


----------



## PincherM

Wonka


----------



## Scattycat

Depp


----------



## Chrys

Johnny


----------



## rayrecrok

condom

ray.


----------



## aldra

barrier


----------



## Chrys

Cream


----------



## aldra

tea


----------



## rayrecrok

time


ray.


----------



## aldra

flys


----------



## Chrys

Insects


----------



## aldra

invertebrate


----------



## rayrecrok

spineless

ray.


----------



## aldra

wimp


----------



## Scattycat

Politicians


----------



## cabby

comedian


----------



## rayrecrok

joke

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Laugh


----------



## rayrecrok

belly

ray.


----------



## erneboy

Hairy


----------



## aldra

bikers


----------



## rayrecrok

Geordie's

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Tynesiders


----------



## rayrecrok

river

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

Phoenix


----------



## Scattycat

Arizona


----------



## Chrys

State


----------



## rayrecrok

side


ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

car


----------



## Scattycat

status


----------



## PincherM

rank


----------



## rayrecrok

stinks

ray.


----------



## aldra

odour


----------



## rayrecrok

eater

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

deoder ant


----------



## rayrecrok

mask

ray.


----------



## PincherM

disguise


----------



## Chrys

Conceal


----------



## aldra

hide


----------



## cabby

cow


----------



## suedew

parsley


----------



## Chrys

Herb


----------



## suedew

Alpert


----------



## aldra

trumpet


----------



## cabby

solo


----------



## Scattycat

lonley?


----------



## lesanne

move


----------



## rayrecrok

shift

ray.


----------



## aldra

move


----------



## rayrecrok

group

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Blood


----------



## brens

thirsty


----------



## Scattycat

vampire


----------



## rayrecrok

Dracula

ray.


----------



## aldra

Transylvania


----------



## rayrecrok

Romania

ray.


----------



## aldra

bucharest


----------



## BillCreer

lectern


----------



## aldra

(to rest a book) :lol: :lol: 

desk


----------



## cabby

top


----------



## rayrecrok

spinning

ray.


----------



## aldra

wheel


----------



## suedew

home


----------



## rayrecrok

Hull

ray


----------



## aldra

boat


----------



## Scattycat

fishing


----------



## rayrecrok

license

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

International


----------



## aldra

crosscountry


----------



## PincherM

run


----------



## rayrecrok

walk

ray.


----------



## cabby

crawl


----------



## PincherM

grovel


----------



## Scattycat

beg


----------



## rayrecrok

sex :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra

gender


----------



## bognormike

bender


----------



## rayrecrok

robot

ray.


----------



## PincherM

android


----------



## Scattycat

ipad


----------



## rayrecrok

apple

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatles

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Cochineal


----------



## aldra

Red


----------



## PincherM

blushing


----------



## rayrecrok

embarrassed

ray.


----------



## aldra

abashed


----------



## PincherM

disconcerted


----------



## rayrecrok

distressed

ray.


----------



## PincherM

grieving


----------



## rayrecrok

gone

ray.


----------



## aldra

lost


----------



## PincherM

astray


----------



## rayrecrok

wayward

ray.


----------



## aldra

wilful


----------



## rayrecrok

damage

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Broken


----------



## bognormike

bust


----------



## Chrys

Sculpture


----------



## PincherM

carve


----------



## cabby

roast


----------



## rayrecrok

fire

ray.


----------



## aldra

flame


----------



## Chrys

Grill


----------



## rayrecrok

bacon

ray.


----------



## bognormike

butty


----------



## Chrys

Narrowboat


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 

canal


----------



## rayrecrok

ear

ray


----------



## PincherM

where?


----------



## Scattycat

everywhere


----------



## rayrecrok

air

ray


----------



## bognormike

wind


----------



## billplant

again


----------



## rayrecrok

repeat

ray.


----------



## billplant

performance


----------



## PincherM

achievement


----------



## aldra

accomplishment


----------



## rayrecrok

pride

ray.


----------



## aldra

Lions


----------



## bigbazza

British


----------



## rayrecrok

Bulldog

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Bash


----------



## Wilmannie

Party


----------



## rayrecrok

girl

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Friday


----------



## PincherM

good


----------



## Scattycat

Newsweek


----------



## bognormike

magazine


----------



## rayrecrok

MMM

ray.


----------



## aldra

motor home


----------



## Chrys

Monthly


----------



## suedew

bills


----------



## bognormike

payment


----------



## Wilmannie

Settlement


----------



## rayrecrok

Indian

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

biryani (just had one)


----------



## aldra

curry


----------



## Chrys

Comb


----------



## rayrecrok

brush

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

sweep


----------



## PincherM

past


----------



## rayrecrok

tradition

ray.


----------



## bognormike

history


----------



## Scattycat

Yesterday


----------



## aldra

Beatles


----------



## billplant

winning


----------



## suedew

letter


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## Wilmannie

Royal


----------



## BillCreer

Palladium


----------



## Chrys

Metallic


----------



## suedew

Guru


----------



## aldra

teacher


----------



## Patty123

school


----------



## rayrecrok

day's

ray.


----------



## aldra

Halcyon


----------



## Chrys

Peacefull


----------



## suedew

motorhoming


----------



## PincherM

roaming


----------



## rayrecrok

lost


ray.


----------



## aldra

property


----------



## Wilmannie

market


----------



## aldra

stalls


----------



## rayrecrok

engine

ray.


----------



## PincherM

diesel


----------



## Scattycat

Red


----------



## rayrecrok

Simply

ray.


----------



## billplant

stamp


----------



## suedew

tantrum


----------



## billplant

tanhauser


----------



## rayrecrok

Minstrel

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

troubadour


----------



## Scattycat

trobairitz


----------



## billplant

whodatdere


----------



## bognormike

where


----------



## suedew

chair


----------



## locrep

Electric


----------



## Scattycat

Train


----------



## rayrecrok

spotting

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

ladybird


----------



## billplant

lift


----------



## Mike0753

separate


----------



## aldra

support


----------



## Scattycat

team


----------



## rayrecrok

player

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

pianist


----------



## aldra

(The) Piano

(loved that film)


----------



## rayrecrok

ivory's

ray.


----------



## aldra

elephants


----------



## rayrecrok

trunk


ray.


----------



## pandalf

Call


----------



## Wilmannie

visit


----------



## rayrecrok

family

ray.


----------



## PincherM

Kin


----------



## Wilmannie

relative


----------



## rayrecrok

comparative

ray.


----------



## Pard

commensurate


----------



## aldra

proportional


----------



## cabby

Ratio


----------



## Wilmannie

maths


----------



## rayrecrok

E=mc² 


ray.


----------



## aldra

relativity


----------



## billplant

peeper


----------



## rayrecrok

Frogs

ray.


----------



## aldra

lost 8O 8O


----------



## Scattycat

space


----------



## rayrecrok

star

ray.


----------



## aldra

galaxy


----------



## bognormike

ford


----------



## aldra

river


----------



## rogerblack

dance


----------



## aldra

Irish


----------



## Wilmannie

gypsy


----------



## Patty123

traveller


----------



## Scattycat

time


----------



## Patty123

motorhomer


----------



## rayrecrok

camper

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

tent


----------



## aldra

circus


----------



## rayrecrok

animals

ray.


----------



## UncleNorm

sixties


----------



## rayrecrok

swinging

ray.


----------



## UncleNorm

swapping


----------



## rayrecrok

exchange

ray.


----------



## Patty123

rate


----------



## aldra

Uncle Norm 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

estimate


----------



## rayrecrok

quote

ray.


----------



## aldra

repeat


----------



## rayrecrok

indigestion

ray.


----------



## aldra

heartburn


----------



## Wilmannie

reflux


----------



## rayrecrok

acid

ray.


----------



## BillCreer

lysergide


----------



## rayrecrok

LSD

ray.


----------



## UncleNorm

money


----------



## Wilmannie

exchange


----------



## rayrecrok

corn

ray.


----------



## aldra

dolly


----------



## Wilmannie

bird


----------



## aldra

feathers


----------



## rayrecrok

flight

ray.


----------



## aldra

bumblebee


----------



## Scattycat

Narrowboat

:?: Yeah, OK it's a bit of a leap but it was the name of my mates boat and it was the first thing that came to mind :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

water

ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

borne


----------



## PincherM

carried


----------



## aldra

brother


----------



## rosalan

rival


----------



## UncleNorm

competitor


----------



## bognormike

olympic


----------



## rosalan

Boring (sorry)


----------



## suegalway

Drill


----------



## aldra

dentist


----------



## Scattycat

toothache


----------



## aldra

pain


----------



## rayrecrok

hurt

ray.


----------



## rosalan

shirt


----------



## rayrecrok

silk

ray.


----------



## suedew

worm


----------



## rayrecrok

wood

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

forest


----------



## aldra

Sherwood


----------



## rayrecrok

Nottingham

ray.


----------



## PincherM

Sheriff


----------



## Scattycat

deputy


----------



## rosalan

Cowboy


----------



## rayrecrok

boots

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

walking


----------



## rosalan

Stalking


----------



## aldra

Harass


----------



## rayrecrok

annoy

ray.


----------



## PincherM

irritate


----------



## rosalan

violate


----------



## rayrecrok

desecration

ray.


----------



## rosalan

iconoclasm


----------



## aldra

blaspheme


----------



## rosalan

curses


----------



## rayrecrok

voodoo
ray.


----------



## suedew

Whodo


----------



## aldra

cheating :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

incorrect


----------



## rosalan

falsies


----------



## rayrecrok

fake


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

copy


----------



## rayrecrok

twin


ray.


----------



## PincherM

carburettor


----------



## BillCreer

SU


----------



## rayrecrok

ancient

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

remains


----------



## aldra

leftovers


----------



## PincherM

dinner!


----------



## Scattycat

Date


----------



## suedew

fig


----------



## aldra

fruit


----------



## rayrecrok

cake


ray.


----------



## suedew

tin


----------



## BillCreer

tin


----------



## rayrecrok

Snowy :wink: 


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

owl


----------



## aldra

tawny


----------



## PincherM

brown


----------



## rayrecrok

soil

ray.


----------



## aldra

pipe


----------



## rayrecrok

tobacco


ray.


----------



## suedew

plant


----------



## Wilmannie

machinery


----------



## rayrecrok

engineer


ray.


----------



## aldra

locomotive


----------



## rayrecrok

signal

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

wave


----------



## rayrecrok

friendly


ray.


----------



## PincherM

tomato


----------



## PincherM

ignore last entry

Vic


----------



## PincherM

fire


----------



## suedew

guard


----------



## rayrecrok

prevent


ray.


----------



## commuter

allow


----------



## PincherM

concede


----------



## rayrecrok

acknowledge

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

recognise


----------



## suedew

ignore


----------



## bigbazza

rant


----------



## aldra

impassioned


----------



## rayrecrok

fiery

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

sunset


----------



## PincherM

boulevard


----------



## rayrecrok

road


ray.


----------



## PincherM

highway


----------



## aldra

man


----------



## rayrecrok

trap


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

trapdoor


----------



## aldra

hatchway


----------



## rayrecrok

access

ray.


----------



## Brownfools

Excel


----------



## aldra

surpass


----------



## rayrecrok

best

ray.


----------



## aldra

better


----------



## bognormike

than


----------



## aldra

comparative


----------



## Chrys

Relative


----------



## aldra

Kinsman


----------



## Wilmannie

brother


----------



## Scattycat

monk


----------



## Chrys

Fish


----------



## PincherM

chipmonk


----------



## Chrys

Plane


----------



## PincherM

tree


----------



## Scattycat

family


----------



## Wilmannie

kin


----------



## aldra

kinship


----------



## cabby

lineage


----------



## aldra

ancestry


----------



## cabby

Doomsday


----------



## grizzlyj

machine


----------



## rayrecrok

lawnmower

ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

graaas


----------



## Chrys

Green


----------



## PincherM

shoots


----------



## Glandwr

Lamont


----------



## rayrecrok

Clan

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Family


----------



## Wilmannie

circle


----------



## rayrecrok

radius


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Forearm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

muscle


----------



## cabby

cockles


----------



## rayrecrok

mollusc's


ray.


----------



## alhod

Oysters


----------



## Scattycat

shells


----------



## alhod

gritty!


----------



## Chrys

Sandy


----------



## rayrecrok

beach


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Volleyball


----------



## rayrecrok

net


ray.


----------



## PincherM

remaining


----------



## Scattycat

leftovers


----------



## grizzlyj

YMCA


----------



## rayrecrok

song


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Bird


----------



## rayrecrok

bee


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

honey


----------



## Scattycat

Pot


----------



## rayrecrok

kettle

ray.


----------



## PincherM

black


----------



## Chrys

Berry


----------



## grizzlyj

Chuck


----------



## PincherM

CAST


----------



## rayrecrok

plaster


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

sticky


----------



## Chrys

Humid


----------



## rayrecrok

jungle


ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

drums


----------



## bognormike

stick


----------



## Scattycat

walking


----------



## Wilmannie

boots


----------



## Chrys

Chemist


----------



## bognormike

drug


----------



## Wilmannie

dope


----------



## PincherM

chemist


----------



## rayrecrok

echo :wink: 


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

echo :lol: :roll:


----------



## bognormike

falls


----------



## Chrys

Swallow


----------



## Scattycat

Gulp


----------



## aldra

swig


----------



## BillCreer

toupee


----------



## grizzlyj

syrup


----------



## cabby

Figs


----------



## Chrys

Dried


----------



## rosalan

Fried


----------



## aldra

Chips


----------



## cabby

silicone


----------



## aldra

implant


----------



## Scattycat

brain


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## grizzlyj

goggles


----------



## PincherM

bitter


----------



## Chrys

Lemon


----------



## aldra

Fizz


----------



## cabby

effervescence


----------



## rosalan

Evermore


----------



## Chrys

Eternal


----------



## aldra

timeless


----------



## Scattycat

Forever


----------



## Wilmannie

Amen


----------



## Chrys

Corner


----------



## Scattycat

bend


----------



## Chrys

Knot


----------



## suedew

End


----------



## Wilmannie

finish


----------



## aldra

conclude


----------



## cabby

terminate


----------



## aldra

Terminater


----------



## Chrys

Arnold


----------



## aldra

Schwarzenegger ( I think) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

actor?


----------



## Wilmannie

Politician


----------



## aldra

statesman


----------



## rayrecrok

New

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Year


----------



## wworby

tired


----------



## rosalan

out


----------



## Scattycat

Cricket


----------



## rosalan

Grasshopper


----------



## grizzlyj

Kung-fu


----------



## rayrecrok

film


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

camera


----------



## aldra

candid


----------



## cabby

candidate


----------



## rayrecrok

entrant


ray.


----------



## aldra

competition


----------



## Scattycat

Winner


----------



## Chrys

Victor


----------



## Scattycat

Meldrew


----------



## Wilmannie

believe


----------



## aldra

faeries


----------



## grizzlyj

magic


----------



## aldra

enchantment


----------



## PincherM

charm


----------



## cabby

bracelet


----------



## aldra

handcuffs


----------



## cabby

bondage


----------



## rayrecrok

porn

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Erotic


----------



## grizzlyj

Burlesque


----------



## BillCreer

Berlesconi


----------



## Chrys

Italian


----------



## Scattycat

pizza


----------



## tony_debs

hut


----------



## aldra

Honolulu


----------



## BillCreer

Explain


----------



## aldra

Grass-hut :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

tenuous


----------



## aldra

fragile


----------



## Wilmannie

brittle


----------



## Chrys

Peanut


----------



## aldra

groundnut


----------



## Pilchards

Starfish


----------



## Pilchards

I'm sure brittle was the last one showing, sorry. Last one
groundnut


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Chrys

Can


----------



## rosalan

can-can


----------



## aldra

stockings


----------



## cabby

Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

pudding


----------



## PincherM

Yorkshire


----------



## grizzlyj

cricket


----------



## Scattycat

stumped


----------



## aldra

baffled


----------



## rosalan

normality


----------



## rayrecrok

same


ray.


----------



## aldra

identical


----------



## rosalan

siamese


----------



## rayrecrok

cat


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

whiskers


----------



## Scattycat

gauge


----------



## aldra

measure


----------



## Chrys

Tape


----------



## cabby

ticker


----------



## aldra

heart


----------



## Chrys

Beat


----------



## Scattycat

Rhythm


----------



## Wilmannie

blues


----------



## locovan

sad


----------



## coppo

miserable


----------



## Chrys

Unhappy


----------



## suedew

depressing


----------



## aldra

gloom


----------



## Wilmannie

doom!


----------



## suedew

boom


----------



## Scattycat

yacht


----------



## aldra

sail


----------



## BillCreer

January


----------



## rayrecrok

birthday


ray.


----------



## aldra

Aquarius


----------



## Chrys

Constellation


----------



## BillCreer

asterism


----------



## suedew

asteroid


----------



## aldra

racehorse


----------



## bognormike

jockey


----------



## Chrys

Rider


----------



## Scattycat

motorbike


----------



## aldra

Leathers


----------



## Chrys

Chamois


----------



## Wilmannie

deer


----------



## rayrecrok

red

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Wine


----------



## Chrys

Glass


----------



## aldra

chandelier


----------



## Scattycat

chrystal


----------



## Chrys

Maze


----------



## aldra

labyrinth


----------



## grizzlyj

Minotaur


----------



## rayrecrok

mythology


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Greek


----------



## grizzlyj

Argonauts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suedew

Juggernaut.


----------



## rayrecrok

unstoppable

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Ceaseless


----------



## rayrecrok

constant


ray.


----------



## cabby

fluctuate


----------



## Scattycat

variable


----------



## rayrecrok

change


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

alter


----------



## Scattycat

marraige


----------



## aldra

nuptials


----------



## rayrecrok

memory :roll: 


ray.


----------



## aldra

recollection


----------



## suedew

recall


----------



## aldra

revoke


----------



## rayrecrok

remove


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

extract


----------



## Wilmannie

tooth!


----------



## aldra

roughness


----------



## Chrys

Texture


----------



## Scattycat

Gritty


----------



## rayrecrok

sand


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

beach


----------



## rayrecrok

holiday

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

trip


----------



## suedew

switch


----------



## aldra

shoot


----------



## cabby

:? :? :? 
cabby


----------



## aldra

confused

(switch- a thin shoot cut from a tree :lol: )


----------



## cabby

acorns

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Scattycat

coffee?


----------



## aldra

bean


----------



## Chrys

Runner


----------



## autostratus

carpet


----------



## rayrecrok

magic

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

illusion


----------



## aldra

enchantment


----------



## Wilmannie

fairytales


----------



## aldra

Tinkerbell


----------



## Chrys

Cartoon


----------



## autostratus

Mickey Mouse


----------



## grizzlyj

Disneyland


----------



## suedew

exploitation


----------



## aldra

victimise


----------



## BillCreer

victimouse


----------



## aldra

Neologism

:lol:


----------



## BillCreer

victimouse


----------



## aldra

?French


----------



## Scattycat

lifestyle


----------



## rayrecrok

hippie

ray.


----------



## carprus

Hairy


----------



## aldra

Biker


----------



## carprus

Greaser


----------



## rayrecrok

Rocker

ray.


----------



## carprus

Chair.


----------



## bognormike

table


----------



## autostratus

multiplication


----------



## Wilmannie

maths


----------



## grizzlyj

moths


----------



## rayrecrok

caterpillar


ray.


----------



## rosalan

Tractor


----------



## Patty123

trailor


----------



## Scattycat

film


----------



## Wilmannie

photos


----------



## rosalan

naughty


----------



## Scattycat

nice


----------



## autostratus

st tropez


----------



## rayrecrok

topless


ray.


----------



## autostratus

decapitated


----------



## cabby

punishment


----------



## aldra

crime


----------



## autostratus

scene


----------



## rayrecrok

60's

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Woodstock


----------



## autostratus

Festival


----------



## rayrecrok

Yasgur

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Farm


----------



## Wilmannie

animals


----------



## autostratus

Newcastle


----------



## Scattycat

Beer


----------



## Wilmannie

hops


----------



## autostratus

skips


----------



## aldra

jumps


----------



## cabby

Falls


----------



## aldra

Niagara


----------



## autostratus

Viagara


----------



## rayrecrok

pill


ray.


----------



## bognormike

tablet


----------



## autostratus

lozenge


----------



## Wilmannie

throat


----------



## cabby

cut


----------



## aldra

abridge


----------



## Wilmannie

shorten


----------



## Scattycat

minimise


----------



## autostratus

reduce


----------



## rayrecrok

shrink

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

quack


----------



## aldra

duck


----------



## Scattycat

Grouse


----------



## autostratus

moan


----------



## grizzlyj

whinge


----------



## rayrecrok

whine

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

gearbox


----------



## cabby

shaft


----------



## aldra




----------



## Wilmannie

humour!


----------



## rayrecrok

laughter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tears


----------



## rayrecrok

blubber

ray.


----------



## aldra

lacrimation


----------



## rayrecrok

watery


ray.


----------



## cabby

reflux


----------



## aldra

ebb


----------



## autostratus

flow


----------



## Wilmannie

tide


----------



## Scattycat

mark


----------



## rayrecrok

Twain

ray.


----------



## aldra

pair


----------



## autostratus

twins


----------



## aldra

Gemini


----------



## autostratus

Cancer


----------



## Scattycat

Horoscope


----------



## Wilmannie

goat


----------



## rayrecrok

Billy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Can


----------



## bognormike

do


----------



## rayrecrok

action


ray.


----------



## autostratus

replay


----------



## cabby

Loop


----------



## rayrecrok

noose

ray.


----------



## autostratus

scaffold


----------



## Wilmannie

poles


----------



## rayrecrok

apart


ray.


----------



## autostratus

together


----------



## aldra

proximity


----------



## autostratus

switch


----------



## rayrecrok

change


ray.


----------



## autostratus

copper


----------



## cabby

allo allo


----------



## autostratus

goodbye


----------



## rayrecrok

gone


ray.


----------



## aldra

departed


----------



## Wilmannie

left


----------



## aldra

right


----------



## autostratus

centre


----------



## cabby

spot


----------



## suedew

on


----------



## Wilmannie

top


----------



## aldra

hat


----------



## autostratus

fetish


----------



## suedew

trick


----------



## rayrecrok

shot


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

whisky


----------



## autostratus

dram


----------



## rayrecrok

autostratus said:


> dram


 (yes please)

Slainte

ray.


----------



## autostratus

toast


----------



## aldra

burnt


----------



## autostratus

offering


----------



## rayrecrok

sacrifice


ray.


----------



## autostratus

altar


----------



## Wilmannie

church


----------



## rayrecrok

Kirk

ray.


----------



## autostratus

James


----------



## rayrecrok

captain

ray.


----------



## Patty123

ship


----------



## rayrecrok

shape


ray.


----------



## Patty123

square


----------



## rayrecrok

beatnick

ray.


----------



## aldra

hippie


----------



## autostratus

flowerpower


----------



## rayrecrok

children


ray.


----------



## autostratus

babysitter


----------



## rayrecrok

expensive


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dear


----------



## aldra

affection


----------



## autostratus

attraction


----------



## rayrecrok

magnet


ray.


----------



## autostratus

( John Smith's) No. cancel that!

Polarity


----------



## rayrecrok

electricity


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

lightning


----------



## Scattycat

strike


----------



## autostratus

matches


----------



## suedew

football


----------



## autostratus

pools


----------



## rayrecrok

puppy

ray.


----------



## autostratus

fat


----------



## PincherM

obese


----------



## autostratus

corpulent


----------



## rayrecrok

stout


ray.


----------



## autostratus

guinness


----------



## rayrecrok

Dublin


ray.


----------



## PincherM

Capital


----------



## Scattycat

savings


----------



## autostratus

interest


----------



## cabby

percentage


----------



## suedew

ratio


----------



## cabby

pro-bono


----------



## rayrecrok

freebie


ray.


----------



## autostratus

BOGOF


----------



## Scattycat

Britain


----------



## autostratus

freedom


----------



## Wilmannie

press


----------



## autostratus

trousers


----------



## Wilmannie

shirts


----------



## Scattycat

Tails


----------



## rayrecrok

prehensile


ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

prejudice


----------



## autostratus

hatred


----------



## Patty123

dislike


----------



## grizzlyj

tolerate


----------



## autostratus

suffer


----------



## Scattycat

allow


----------



## autostratus

tolerate


----------



## Wilmannie

sickness


----------



## autostratus

benefit


----------



## aldra

profit


----------



## rayrecrok

loss

ray.


----------



## suedew

joe


----------



## rayrecrok

orchestra

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Pit


----------



## autostratus

coal


----------



## rayrecrok

black


ray.


----------



## autostratus

magic


----------



## bognormike

trick


----------



## rayrecrok

drugs


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

addiction


----------



## autostratus

affliction


----------



## aldra

tribulation


----------



## bognormike

worry


----------



## spykal

beads


----------



## rayrecrok

sweating


ray.


----------



## autostratus

perspiration


----------



## grizzlyj

moist


----------



## Wilmannie

soil


----------



## autostratus

garden


----------



## suedew

furniture


----------



## autostratus

suite


----------



## cabby

sweet


----------



## autostratus

sour


----------



## Chrys

Milk


----------



## autostratus

honey


----------



## Chrys

Monster


----------



## bognormike

ogre


----------



## autostratus

giant


----------



## Chrys

Panda


----------



## autostratus

shoots


----------



## bognormike

leaves :wink:


----------



## autostratus

branch


----------



## rayrecrok

root


ray.


----------



## aldra

tooth


----------



## rayrecrok

wisdom


ray.


----------



## autostratus

knowledge


----------



## Wilmannie

education


----------



## rayrecrok

teachers


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tutors


----------



## Chrys

Private


----------



## autostratus

public


----------



## Chrys

House


----------



## Wilmannie

home


----------



## bigfrank3

cooking


----------



## Wilmannie

rostbif


----------



## autostratus

France


----------



## rayrecrok

frogs


ray.


----------



## aldra

amphibian


----------



## PincherM

DUKW


----------



## autostratus

truck


----------



## Chrys

Dump


----------



## autostratus

waste


----------



## rayrecrok

plumbing


ray.


----------



## autostratus

depths


----------



## Wilmannie

oceans


----------



## autostratus

eleven


----------



## rayrecrok

number


ray.


----------



## aldra

numeral


----------



## rayrecrok

Roman


ray.


----------



## bognormike

toga


----------



## autostratus

laurel


----------



## blondel

hardy


----------



## autostratus

perennial


----------



## cabby

annual


----------



## aldra

yearly


----------



## Scattycat

Beano


----------



## cabby

weekly


----------



## aldra

hebdomadal


----------



## rayrecrok

periodical

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Magazine


----------



## Patty123

brochure


----------



## autostratus

travel


----------



## suedew

holiday


----------



## autostratus

France


----------



## aldra

Europe


----------



## Patty123

motorhome


----------



## autostratus

camper


----------



## rayrecrok

tent


ray.


----------



## autostratus

crimescene


----------



## Patty123

Trouble


----------



## Chrys

Strife


----------



## Wilmannie

unrest


----------



## autostratus

rebellion


----------



## rayrecrok

teenagers


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pot


----------



## rayrecrok

Pol


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Cambodia


----------



## suedew

dictator


----------



## autostratus

submission


----------



## cabby

estimate


----------



## PincherM

guess


----------



## rayrecrok

imprecise


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vague


----------



## rayrecrok

glazed


ray.


----------



## aldra

pottery


----------



## autostratus

door


----------



## bognormike

handle


----------



## autostratus

moniker


----------



## Chrys

Name


----------



## aldra

nominate


----------



## autostratus

second


----------



## rayrecrok

fail


ray


----------



## bigfrank3

succeed


----------



## autostratus

win


----------



## aldra

lose


----------



## Wilmannie

try


----------



## Chrys

Score


----------



## rayrecrok

rate


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

bank!


----------



## autostratus

dive


----------



## rayrecrok

submerge


ray.


----------



## autostratus

trawl


----------



## rayrecrok

search


ray.


----------



## aldra

seek


----------



## autostratus

discover


----------



## rayrecrok

explore


ray.


----------



## autostratus

unknown


----------



## rayrecrok

stranger


ray.


----------



## autostratus

paradise


----------



## aldra

citrus


----------



## Chrys

Fruit


----------



## autostratus

cake


----------



## rayrecrok

nuts :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

bolts


----------



## rayrecrok

Frankenstein


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Monster


----------



## bodd47

Film


----------



## rayrecrok

star


ray.


----------



## autostratus

galaxy


----------



## bognormike

chocolate


----------



## rayrecrok

dark


ray.


----------



## autostratus

milk


----------



## PincherM

condensed


----------



## rayrecrok

reduced


ray


----------



## autostratus

diminished


----------



## Chrys

Shrunk


----------



## bognormike

withered


----------



## rayrecrok

ancient


ray.


----------



## autostratus

history


----------



## Wilmannie

ancestors


----------



## autostratus

predecessors


----------



## rayrecrok

generations


ray.


----------



## aldra

descendants


----------



## rayrecrok

genealogy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## rayrecrok

tree


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bark


----------



## PincherM

trim


----------



## PincherM

ignore last post


----------



## rayrecrok

tidy


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

neat


----------



## PincherM

shipshape


----------



## Wilmannie

Bristol!


----------



## bigfrank3

It has to be "fashion"


----------



## rayrecrok

model


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

latest


----------



## rayrecrok

current


ray.


----------



## aldra

stream


----------



## rayrecrok

data


ray.


----------



## PincherM

collection


----------



## rayrecrok

charity


ray.


----------



## bigfrank3

hope


----------



## bognormike

oh go on then


Faith 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

religion


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

creed


----------



## PincherM

faith


----------



## aldra

belief


----------



## rayrecrok

follow


ray.


----------



## aldra

pursue


----------



## rayrecrok

chase


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Cannock


----------



## rayrecrok

Staffordshire


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Moorlands


----------



## bognormike

bleak


----------



## rayrecrok

fish


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

trawl


----------



## bognormike

search


----------



## Chrys

Light


----------



## bigfrank3

house


----------



## aldra

home


----------



## bognormike

homer


----------



## Wilmannie

motor


----------



## lifestyle

Boat


----------



## Wilmannie

cruiser


----------



## aldra

patrol-car


----------



## rayrecrok

RAC


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Organisation


----------



## rayrecrok

tidy


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Orderly


----------



## bognormike

assistant


----------



## rayrecrok

help


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Aide


----------



## BillCreer

Alde


----------



## rayrecrok

gibberish :?: 


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Nonsense


----------



## rayrecrok

muddled


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

confused


----------



## grizzlyj

disconbobulated 8O


----------



## rayrecrok

slang


ray.


----------



## suedew

jargon


----------



## bigtwin

buster


----------



## rayrecrok

crabbe


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Mountain


----------



## rayrecrok

bike


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fitness


----------



## Chrys

Exercise


----------



## rayrecrok

book


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Kindle


----------



## Chrys

Tablet


----------



## Wilmannie

fudge


----------



## rayrecrok

confectionery


ray.


----------



## grizzlyj

dentist


----------



## Chrys

Drill


----------



## rayrecrok

bore


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hole


----------



## grizzlyj

holy


----------



## rayrecrok

father


ray


----------



## suedew

ted


----------



## rayrecrok

rocker


ray.


----------



## suedew

Brighton


----------



## autostratus

rock


----------



## rayrecrok

star


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

North


----------



## rayrecrok

up


ray.


----------



## autostratus

start


----------



## Wilmannie

jump


----------



## rayrecrok

leap


ray.


----------



## autostratus

year


----------



## suedew

New


----------



## autostratus

Labour


----------



## rayrecrok

toil


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

trouble


----------



## rayrecrok

strife


ray.


----------



## autostratus

peace


----------



## rayrecrok

hippy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hoppy :?


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## rayrecrok

belly


ray.


----------



## bognormike

pork


----------



## rayrecrok

scratching


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Flea


----------



## rayrecrok

pit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

miner


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## autostratus

dolly


----------



## rayrecrok

towing


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fingering


----------



## rayrecrok

blame


ray.


----------



## autostratus

admission


----------



## SomersetSteve

charge


----------



## bognormike

attack


----------



## SomersetSteve

assault


----------



## BillCreer

Dassault


----------



## SomersetSteve

Mirage


----------



## cabby

illusion


----------



## autostratus

magic


----------



## moblee

Roundabout.


----------



## cabby

children


----------



## rayrecrok

small


ray.


----------



## autostratus

beautiful


----------



## SomersetSteve

Delightful


----------



## rayrecrok

enjoyable

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Pleasurable


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolate


ray.


----------



## autostratus

buttons


----------



## cabby

Cinderella


----------



## SomersetSteve

coach


----------



## autostratus

manager


----------



## rayrecrok

boss


ray.


----------



## Patty123

herindoors


----------



## rayrecrok

minder


ray.


----------



## cabby

Cole


----------



## SomersetSteve

Arthur


----------



## autostratus

king


----------



## BillCreer

Creole


----------



## autostratus

food


----------



## rayrecrok

grub


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Bug


----------



## autostratus

device


----------



## rayrecrok

gadget


ray.


----------



## autostratus

inspector


----------



## simbadog

Clouseau


----------



## autostratus

Panther


----------



## rayrecrok

cat


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## SomersetSteve

chips


----------



## rayrecrok

frozen


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

haddock


----------



## cabby

sole


----------



## TDG

Dover


----------



## cabby

Calais


----------



## Patty123

tunnel


----------



## SomersetSteve

tube


----------



## cabby

metro


----------



## rayrecrok

transport


ray.


----------



## autostratus

minister


----------



## cabby

church


----------



## PincherM

warden


----------



## autostratus

traffic


----------



## SomersetSteve

lights


----------



## rayrecrok

illuminations


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Blackpool


----------



## autostratus

rock


----------



## rayrecrok

stone


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

scissors


----------



## Scattycat

paper


----------



## rayrecrok

papyrus


ray.


----------



## autostratus

duck billed


----------



## rayrecrok

beak

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

magistrate


----------



## autostratus

prosecution


----------



## rayrecrok

judgement

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Day


----------



## Patty123

night


----------



## autostratus

jar


----------



## blondel

perturbing


----------



## autostratus

worrying


----------



## Wilmannie

ruminating


----------



## SomersetSteve

pondering


----------



## autostratus

wondering


----------



## SomersetSteve

puzzling


----------



## cabby

clueless


----------



## Chrys

Politicians


----------



## autostratus

sleaze


----------



## SomersetSteve

back-handers


----------



## autostratus

slapper


----------



## SomersetSteve

slag


----------



## Wilmannie

heap


----------



## Chrys

Pile


----------



## Scattycat

ointment


----------



## Chrys

Salve


----------



## autostratus

conscience


----------



## rayrecrok

guilty


ray.


----------



## autostratus

verdict


----------



## Chrys

Decision


----------



## autostratus

outcome


----------



## rayrecrok

result


ray.


----------



## autostratus

draw


----------



## rayrecrok

picture


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

painting


----------



## Scattycat

walls


----------



## rayrecrok

brick


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pointing


----------



## Chrys

Indicating


----------



## autostratus

car


----------



## rayrecrok

driver


ray.


----------



## PincherM

putter


----------



## Chrys

Shot


----------



## autostratus

dead


----------



## rayrecrok

alive  


ray.


----------



## autostratus

kicking


----------



## rayrecrok

soccer


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

rugby


----------



## Chrys

Union


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## SomersetSteve

guidance


----------



## autostratus

counselling


----------



## rayrecrok

Samaritans


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Band


----------



## rayrecrok

group


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

club


----------



## Wilmannie

caveman


----------



## autostratus

prehistoric


----------



## PincherM

antiquated


----------



## Chrys

Old


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fashioned


----------



## Scattycat

shaped


----------



## autostratus

sandcastle


----------



## SomersetSteve

beach


----------



## autostratus

aground


----------



## Wilmannie

wrecked


----------



## rayrecrok

drunk


ray.


----------



## PincherM

anebriated


----------



## rayrecrok

breathalyser


ray.


----------



## autostratus

France


----------



## rayrecrok

French


ray.


----------



## PincherM

mustard


----------



## rayrecrok

Colonel


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Sanders


----------



## PincherM

river


----------



## rayrecrok

delta


ray.


----------



## PincherM

dawn


----------



## Chrys

French


----------



## rayrecrok

legionnaire


ray.


----------



## PaulW2

disease


----------



## Wilmannie

sickness


----------



## rayrecrok

sea


ray.


----------



## PincherM

cruise


----------



## Scattycat

Tom


----------



## rayrecrok

cat


ray.


----------



## PincherM

punishment


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Sentence


----------



## PincherM

narrative


----------



## BillCreer

therapy


----------



## Wilmannie

psycho


----------



## Scattycat

film


----------



## PincherM

premiere


----------



## autostratus

dresses


----------



## Wilmannie

frocks


----------



## autostratus

defrocked


----------



## bognormike

vicar


----------



## Scattycat

collar


----------



## Chrys

Arrest


----------



## bognormike

cardiac


----------



## autostratus

heartfelt


----------



## rayrecrok

sincere


ray.


----------



## bognormike

True


----------



## autostratus

reading


----------



## rayrecrok

proof


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Testing


----------



## autostratus

time


----------



## rayrecrok

Chico


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Iceskating


----------



## rayrecrok

frozen


ray.


----------



## autostratus

assets


----------



## Chrys

Possessions


----------



## rayrecrok

junk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

boat


----------



## BillCreer

lugger


----------



## rayrecrok

craft


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Knife


----------



## autostratus

stilletto


----------



## Patty123

heels


----------



## bognormike

soles


----------



## autostratus

Dover


----------



## Chrys

Straights


----------



## Wilmannie

Gibraltar


----------



## autostratus

Spain


----------



## rayrecrok

flamenco


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

flamingo


----------



## Patty123

pink


----------



## autostratus

pound


----------



## rayrecrok

march


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Ides


----------



## rayrecrok

calender


ray.


----------



## autostratus

machine


----------



## Wilmannie

tools


----------



## TDG

manufacturer


----------



## autostratus

exports


----------



## bognormike

imports


----------



## autostratus

refugees


----------



## rayrecrok

political


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

party


----------



## rayrecrok

bash


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

bulldog


----------



## Wilmannie

British


----------



## rayrecrok

Isles


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Scilly


----------



## rayrecrok

archipelago


ray.


----------



## PincherM

peninsular


----------



## bognormike

orient


----------



## Chrys

Express


----------



## rayrecrok

postage


ray.


----------



## bognormike

stamp


----------



## Bazbro

Rubber 8O


----------



## autostratus

pencil


----------



## rayrecrok

India


ray.


----------



## bognormike

curry


----------



## autostratus

house


----------



## rayrecrok

music


ray.


----------



## bognormike

song


----------



## autostratus

sing


----------



## rosalan

sing sing


----------



## bognormike

prison


----------



## autostratus

officer


----------



## rayrecrok

General


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Studies


----------



## Wilmannie

College


----------



## bognormike

collage


----------



## Chrys

Picture


----------



## autostratus

postcard


----------



## Chrys

Album


----------



## autostratus

stamp


----------



## rayrecrok

squash


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vegetable


----------



## Chrys

Soup


----------



## autostratus

pea


----------



## Chrys

Sweet


----------



## autostratus

sour


----------



## rayrecrok

grapes


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wrath


----------



## Wilmannie

Cape


----------



## rayrecrok

Batman :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

robin


----------



## SomersetSteve

reliant


----------



## autostratus

dependent


----------



## PincherM

child


----------



## rayrecrok

kid


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Gloves


----------



## rayrecrok

boxing


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ring


----------



## SomersetSteve

wedding


----------



## autostratus

plans


----------



## Chrys

Drawings


----------



## rosalan

concepts


----------



## rayrecrok

elevations


ray.


----------



## autostratus

improvements


----------



## rayrecrok

renovations


ray.


----------



## autostratus

auction


----------



## BillCreer

eBay


----------



## rayrecrok

paypal


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

penpal


----------



## autostratus

friend


----------



## Wilmannie

buddy


----------



## autostratus

mate


----------



## cabby

children


----------



## autostratus

offspring


----------



## Chrys

Family


----------



## bognormike

tree


----------



## moblee

Sap


----------



## autostratus

mug


----------



## Wilmannie

coffee


----------



## rayrecrok

bean


ray.


----------



## bognormike

gone


----------



## aldra

Wind (gone with)


----------



## Chrys

Generator


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## rayrecrok

shocking


ray.


----------



## autostratus

alarming


----------



## Scattycat

fright


----------



## Wilmannie

scary


----------



## Chrys

Halloween


----------



## rayrecrok

turnip


ray.


----------



## autostratus

manager


----------



## rayrecrok

gaffer


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tape


----------



## BillCreer

moot


----------



## rayrecrok

debatable


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

contentious


----------



## suedew

pretentious


----------



## rosalan

sententious


----------



## rayrecrok

moralising


ray.


----------



## rosalan

demoralising


----------



## rayrecrok

disheartened


ray.


----------



## autostratus

saddened


----------



## Scattycat

dismayed


----------



## rayrecrok

frown


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grimace


----------



## Wilmannie

pain


----------



## autostratus

misery


----------



## rayrecrok

happy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hippy


----------



## rayrecrok

sixtys


ray.


----------



## autostratus

retired


----------



## bognormike

pension


----------



## rayrecrok

pittance


ray.


----------



## bognormike

miserly


----------



## autostratus

misery


----------



## Scattycat

grump


----------



## rosalan

husband


----------



## Patty123

wife


----------



## autostratus

teenager


----------



## bognormike

awkward


----------



## autostratus

gauche


----------



## Chrys

Tactless


----------



## rayrecrok

clumsy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

butterfingers


----------



## rayrecrok

drop


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tear (drop)


----------



## rayrecrok

salty


ray.


----------



## autostratus

crisps


----------



## rayrecrok

potato


ray.


----------



## bognormike

vegetable


----------



## Chrys

Soup


----------



## autostratus

clear


----------



## bognormike

up


----------



## rayrecrok

town


ray.


----------



## autostratus

girl


----------



## rayrecrok

talk


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Speak


----------



## rayrecrok

nag.










ray.


----------



## autostratus

Gallop


----------



## Wilmannie

Ascot


----------



## autostratus

heater


----------



## rayrecrok

gun


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Gum


----------



## BillCreer

muG


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## Chrys

Garden


----------



## autostratus

worm


----------



## rayrecrok

slow


ray.


----------



## bognormike

fast


----------



## rayrecrok

starve


ray


----------



## autostratus

gorge


----------



## rayrecrok

gluttony


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gobble


----------



## rayrecrok

turkey


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

tree


----------



## autostratus

hugger


----------



## rayrecrok

conservationist


ray.


----------



## autostratus

environmentalist


----------



## Chrys

Green


----------



## rayrecrok

giant


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ogre


----------



## bognormike

troll


----------



## rayrecrok

internet


ray.


----------



## autostratus

access


----------



## bognormike

card


----------



## PincherM

login


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## autostratus

mortem


----------



## rayrecrok

autopsy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

inquiry


----------



## autostratus

inquest


----------



## rayrecrok

result


ray.


----------



## bognormike

win


----------



## autostratus

draw


----------



## rayrecrok

curtains


ray.


----------



## autostratus

theatre


----------



## bognormike

act


----------



## PincherM

perform


----------



## autostratus

reform


----------



## rayrecrok

change


ray


----------



## autostratus

pocket


----------



## Chrys

Money


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## PincherM

clever


----------



## autostratus

intelligence


----------



## bognormike

knowledge


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## rayrecrok

electricity


ray.


----------



## autostratus

static


----------



## Wilmannie

caravan


----------



## Chrys

Tugger


----------



## bognormike

lugger


----------



## PincherM

sailing


----------



## rayrecrok

plain


ray.


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spain


----------



## autostratus

sun


----------



## rayrecrok

burn


ray.


----------



## autostratus

heat


----------



## PincherM

oven


----------



## autostratus

double


----------



## rayrecrok

vision


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

mirage


----------



## autostratus

desert


----------



## Chrys

Oasis


----------



## autostratus

Manchester


----------



## rayrecrok

Lancashire


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Hotpot


----------



## autostratus

potatoes


----------



## rayrecrok

chips


ray.


----------



## Milney

Surender!


----------



## autostratus

capitulate


----------



## bognormike

postulate


----------



## cabby

Emulate


----------



## rayrecrok

copy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cat


----------



## bognormike

dog


----------



## autostratus

collar


----------



## bognormike

tie


----------



## Chrys

Pin


----------



## bognormike

needle


----------



## rayrecrok

craft


ray.


----------



## autostratus

arts


----------



## bognormike

degree


----------



## rayrecrok

measurement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ruler


----------



## bognormike

king


----------



## julie1

Majestic


----------



## autostratus

cinema


----------



## bognormike

film


----------



## rayrecrok

oil


ray.


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## bognormike

bath


----------



## rayrecrok

Roman


ray.


----------



## autostratus

holiday


----------



## cabby

Bank


----------



## autostratus

balance


----------



## bognormike

scales


----------



## Chrys

Fish


----------



## autostratus

paste


----------



## PincherM

wallpaper


----------



## rayrecrok

ghastly


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ghostly


----------



## PincherM

spirit


----------



## autostratus

spectre


----------



## bognormike

spectrum


----------



## autostratus

rainbow






(ROY GBIV - The arctic spiv)


----------



## PincherM

Judy


----------



## autostratus

punch


----------



## rayrecrok

box


ray.


----------



## autostratus

coffin


----------



## Chrys

Handle


----------



## rayrecrok

name


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shame


----------



## rayrecrok

guilty


ray.


----------



## bognormike

judge


----------



## autostratus

sentence


----------



## Patty123

words


----------



## bognormike

letters


----------



## autostratus

qualification


----------



## rayrecrok

badge


ray.


----------



## cabby

Tin


----------



## autostratus

beans


----------



## rayrecrok

flatulence :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

wind :roll: :wink:


----------



## bognormike

gust


----------



## rayrecrok

puff :wink: 

ray.


----------



## bognormike

blow


----------



## rayrecrok

suck


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eggs


----------



## Chrys

Benedict


----------



## rayrecrok

Pope


ray.


----------



## bognormike

church


----------



## autostratus

warden


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cell


----------



## bognormike

soft 8)


----------



## autostratus

spongy


----------



## Chrys

Brakes


----------



## autostratus

wheel


----------



## rayrecrok

bearing


ray.


----------



## autostratus

carrying


----------



## bognormike

weight


----------



## autostratus

diet


----------



## Patty123

flab


----------



## autostratus

fat


----------



## Wilmannie

lard


----------



## bognormike

grease


----------



## autostratus

palm


----------



## bognormike

olive


----------



## autostratus

popeye!


----------



## bognormike

cartoon


----------



## autostratus

carton


----------



## cabby

Box


----------



## Chrys

Clever


----------



## autostratus

clogs


----------



## Chrys

Blocks


----------



## rayrecrok

building


ray.


----------



## autostratus

inspector


----------



## rayrecrok

gadget


ray


----------



## bognormike

tool


----------



## autostratus

drill


----------



## Wilmannie

dentist


----------



## autostratus

hygiene


----------



## bognormike

health


----------



## Chrys

Service


----------



## autostratus

conscription


----------



## rayrecrok

forcing


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Rhubarb


----------



## autostratus

Rhubarb (2)
Rhubarb (3)


----------



## Chrys

Crumble


----------



## autostratus

bread


----------



## Wilmannie

baker


----------



## bognormike

oven


----------



## autostratus

glove


----------



## Chrys

Leather


----------



## bognormike

hide


----------



## Chrys

Seek


----------



## autostratus

fined (yes!)


----------



## Chrys

Punished


----------



## bognormike

revenge


----------



## autostratus

sweet


----------



## Chrys

Dreams


----------



## autostratus

bed


----------



## Wilmannie

breakfast


----------



## rayrecrok

English


ray.


----------



## bognormike

coffee


----------



## rayrecrok

black


ray.


----------



## autostratus

blue


----------



## rayrecrok

sad


ray.


----------



## aldra

melancholy


----------



## Chrys

Gloomy


----------



## bognormike

fog


----------



## autostratus

frosty


----------



## rayrecrok

snowman


ray


----------



## autostratus

children


----------



## aldra

railway


----------



## autostratus

points


----------



## rayrecrok

mouse


ray.


----------



## autostratus

trap


----------



## rosalan

scrap


----------



## rayrecrok

fight


ray.


----------



## bognormike

argue


----------



## autostratus

discuss


----------



## aldra

debate


----------



## Chrys

Dispute


----------



## rayrecrok

litigation


ray.


----------



## bognormike

sue


----------



## autostratus

bankrupt


----------



## rayrecrok

Greece


ray.


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Chrys

Can


----------



## rayrecrok

can't


ray.


----------



## autostratus

won't


----------



## bognormike

want


----------



## autostratus

desire


----------



## rayrecrok

infatuation


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stalker


----------



## rayrecrok

hunter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

deer


----------



## Scattycat

venison, (yum, yum)


----------



## aldra

antler


----------



## rayrecrok

bone


ray.


----------



## aldra

skeleton


----------



## rayrecrok

frame


ray.


----------



## aldra

photo


----------



## cabby

graph.

cabby


----------



## autostratus

axis


----------



## aldra

diagram


----------



## rayrecrok

abstract


ray.


----------



## aldra

notional


----------



## rayrecrok

imaginary


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fanciful


----------



## aldra

unrealistic


----------



## rayrecrok

unachievable


ray.


----------



## aldra

unattainable


----------



## autostratus

unreachable


----------



## TDG

sun


----------



## bognormike

shine


----------



## autostratus

shoes


----------



## cabby

horn


----------



## autostratus

ram


----------



## Chrys

Aries


----------



## bognormike

stars


----------



## autostratus

stripes


----------



## aldra

pyjamas


----------



## autostratus

bedtime


----------



## bognormike

sleep


----------



## Chrys

Walking


----------



## autostratus

Talking


----------



## aldra

communication


----------



## autostratus

telephone


----------



## rayrecrok

mobile


ray.


----------



## aldra

migratory


----------



## autostratus

birds


----------



## cabby

OF


----------



## rayrecrok

Britain


ray.


----------



## autostratus

minister


----------



## rayrecrok

flock


ray.


----------



## bognormike

wallpaper 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

decoration


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

medal


----------



## aldra

Olympics


----------



## autostratus

disabled


----------



## bognormike

able


----------



## Chrys

Bodied


----------



## autostratus

buried


----------



## rayrecrok

treasure


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grandchild


----------



## rayrecrok

generations


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tree


----------



## rayrecrok

hugger


ray.


----------



## autostratus

logger


----------



## Chrys

Lumberjack


----------



## autostratus

timber


----------



## rayrecrok

plank


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Rodney


----------



## bognormike

admiral 


8)


----------



## rayrecrok

butterfly


ray.


----------



## autostratus

clip


----------



## bognormike

board


----------



## autostratus

lodgings


----------



## rayrecrok

abode


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

adobe


----------



## Chrys

Clay


----------



## autostratus

pidgeon


----------



## aldra

breast


----------



## autostratus

beating


----------



## bognormike

stick


----------



## rayrecrok

walking


ray.


----------



## aldra

ambulation


----------



## bognormike

movement


----------



## BillCreer

stool


----------



## autostratus

blood


----------



## rayrecrok

endoscopy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

invasion


----------



## Chrys

Infestation


----------



## aldra

parasites


----------



## autostratus

tick


----------



## aldra

tock


----------



## rayrecrok

game


ray.


----------



## autostratus

over


----------



## rayrecrok

done


ray.


----------



## aldra

finished


----------



## autostratus

polished


----------



## aldra

milled


----------



## autostratus

edge


----------



## aldra

boundary


----------



## autostratus

cricket


----------



## Chrys

Grasshopper


----------



## aldra

Shaoline


----------



## rayrecrok

warlords


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

Warlocks


----------



## autostratus

dreadlocks


----------



## rayrecrok

Rastafari


ray.


----------



## cabby

cool


----------



## autostratus

cardigan


----------



## rayrecrok

Wales


ray.


----------



## rosalan

dragons!


----------



## aldra

den


----------



## rayrecrok

lions

ray.


----------



## autostratus

feline


----------



## aldra

cat


----------



## rayrecrok

kin


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Family


----------



## autostratus

circle


----------



## rayrecrok

magic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

roundabout


----------



## bognormike

boing




edit - Magic - roundabout - (zebedee) 8)


----------



## suedew

Dougal


----------



## Chrys

Dog


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## rayrecrok

supper


ray.


----------



## suedew

bed


----------



## bognormike

time


----------



## aldra

temporal


----------



## autostratus

political


----------



## suedew

incompetance


----------



## Chrys

Ineptitude


----------



## autostratus

foolishness


----------



## bognormike

folly


----------



## Chrys

Extravagance


----------



## autostratus

opulent


----------



## rayrecrok

wealthy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

rich


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## rayrecrok

acid


ray.


----------



## suedew

trip


----------



## autostratus

Meter


----------



## rayrecrok

rhythm


ray.


----------



## aldra

blues


----------



## BillCreer

soul


----------



## bognormike

toe


----------



## rayrecrok

big


ray.


----------



## autostratus

toe


----------



## rayrecrok

little :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra

tiny


----------



## autostratus

miniscule


----------



## aldra

lowercase


----------



## rosalan

capitals


----------



## autostratus

Europe


----------



## suedew

Home (  )


----------



## bognormike

away


----------



## autostratus

day


----------



## Chrys

Dream


----------



## bognormike

catcher


----------



## autostratus

rye


----------



## rayrecrok

town


ray.


----------



## autostratus

planning


----------



## bognormike

application


----------



## carol

ipad


----------



## Chrys

Apple


----------



## rayrecrok

pie


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eyed


----------



## bognormike

seen


----------



## carol

espied


----------



## autostratus

binoculars


----------



## aldra

magnify


----------



## autostratus

spectacles


----------



## Chrys

Ceremonies


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## rayrecrok

wedding


ray.


----------



## autostratus

photographs


----------



## Chrys

Colour


----------



## rayrecrok

spectrum


ray.


----------



## bognormike

computer


----------



## autostratus

geek


----------



## rayrecrok

programmer


ray.


----------



## bognormike

code


----------



## rayrecrok

enigma


ray.


----------



## autostratus

puzzle


----------



## rayrecrok

Chinese


ray.


----------



## carol

Chow mein


----------



## Patty123

noodles


----------



## Scattycat

pot


----------



## alhod

Black


----------



## autostratus

forest


----------



## alhod

(hey ho!)

gateau


----------



## bognormike

:lol: cream


----------



## PincherM

buns


----------



## Chrys

Currant


----------



## autostratus

current


----------



## alhod

shock


----------



## autostratus

horror


----------



## rayrecrok

hammer


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sickle


----------



## aldra

death


----------



## autostratus

squad


----------



## rosalan

'shun!


----------



## suedew

Distraction


----------



## autostratus

burglary


----------



## rayrecrok

pinch


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tramtrack


----------



## Chrys

Rails


----------



## bognormike

train


----------



## Wilmannie

Dogs


----------



## suedew

Isle


----------



## Chrys

Fair


----------



## autostratus

dodgems


----------



## rayrecrok

bump


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pregnancy


----------



## Chrys

Condition


----------



## aldra

circumstance


----------



## autostratus

pomp


----------



## rayrecrok

ceremony


ray.


----------



## suedew

marriage


----------



## aldra

divorce


----------



## autostratus

children


----------



## bognormike

expense :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

bills


ray.


----------



## bognormike

beak


----------



## rayrecrok

Judge


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Jury


----------



## rayrecrok

rig


ray.


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## autostratus

change


----------



## Chrys

Loose


----------



## bognormike

tight


----------



## aldra

taut


not the first thing that came to mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## autostratus

teacher


----------



## rayrecrok

whiskey


ray.


----------



## aldra

galore


----------



## rayrecrok

SSPolitician.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ship


----------



## rayrecrok

shape


ray.


----------



## aldra

form


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## bognormike

breaker


----------



## aldra

wave


----------



## autostratus

aldra said:


> wave


Goodbye


----------



## suedew

Hello


----------



## rayrecrok

acknowledge


ray.


----------



## autostratus

salute


----------



## rayrecrok

military


ray.


----------



## autostratus

intervention


----------



## rayrecrok

moderate


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

average


----------



## Chrys

Ordinary


----------



## autostratus

seaman


----------



## Wilmannie

sailer


----------



## autostratus

Yacht


----------



## suedew

Basin


----------



## autostratus

haircut


----------



## Wilmannie

trim


----------



## aldra

neat


----------



## Chrys

Tidy


----------



## rayrecrok

shabby


ray.


----------



## suedew

Chic


----------



## rayrecrok

class


ray.


----------



## autostratus

form


----------



## Chrys

Filling


----------



## autostratus

stuffing


----------



## rayrecrok

Christmas


ray.


----------



## autostratus

overspending


----------



## bognormike

budget


----------



## suedew

level


----------



## autostratus

playingfield


----------



## rayrecrok

game


ray.


----------



## cabby

Ripe.


----------



## bognormike

fruit


----------



## autostratus

sponge


----------



## Chrys

Pudding


----------



## rayrecrok

basin


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rayrecrok said:


> basin
> 
> ray.


snap! 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1323600.html#1323600


----------



## autostratus

bowl


----------



## suedew

Jack


----------



## cabby

green


----------



## autostratus

mouldy


----------



## rayrecrok

Penicillin


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Antibiotic


----------



## rayrecrok

bacteria


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sterile


----------



## Chrys

Barren


----------



## autostratus

heath


----------



## Chrys

Ledger


----------



## rayrecrok

St.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

road


----------



## bognormike

sign


----------



## rayrecrok

miracle


ray.


----------



## rosalan

worker


----------



## Chrys

Ant


----------



## rayrecrok

hill


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dale


----------



## bognormike

fell


----------



## rayrecrok

runner


ray.


----------



## bognormike

bookie


----------



## rayrecrok

card


ray.


----------



## aldra

christmas


----------



## BillCreer

pud


----------



## rayrecrok

custard


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Cream


----------



## aldra

butterfat


----------



## rayrecrok

chipfat :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

batter


----------



## rayrecrok

hit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

blow


----------



## rayrecrok

suck


ray.


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## rayrecrok

exit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cinema


----------



## Chrys

Odeon


----------



## autostratus

Saturday


----------



## bognormike

8) football


----------



## autostratus

boots


----------



## rayrecrok

chemist


ray.


----------



## rosalan

condom


----------



## AndrewandShirley

split


----------



## aldra

logs


----------



## rayrecrok

fire


ray.


----------



## autostratus

guard


----------



## bognormike

room


----------



## autostratus

halt


----------



## rayrecrok

stop


ray.


----------



## aldra

halt


----------



## autostratus

lame


----------



## aldra

limp


----------



## autostratus

handshake


----------



## rayrecrok

greeting


ray.


----------



## autostratus

welcome


----------



## rayrecrok

invite


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Party


----------



## autostratus

politics


----------



## suedew

boring


----------



## autostratus

drilling


----------



## rayrecrok

dentist


ray.


----------



## autostratus

filling


----------



## Chrys

Sandwich


----------



## autostratus

Rye


----------



## rayrecrok

town


ray.


----------



## autostratus

planning


----------



## suedew

Family :wink:


----------



## Chrys

Favorites


----------



## autostratus

odds


----------



## rayrecrok

even


ray.


----------



## suedew

money


----------



## autostratus

cashier


----------



## rayrecrok

chips


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

butty


----------



## raynipper

sacrilege


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## Chrys

Charlotte


----------



## raynipper

onions.


----------



## rayrecrok

cry


ray


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## suedew

face


----------



## autostratus

about


----------



## Chrys

Turn


----------



## Triple7

Indicator

:lol:


----------



## bognormike

wink


----------



## autostratus

nod


----------



## bognormike

nudge


----------



## Triple7

Prod


----------



## aldra

jab


----------



## Triple7

Needle


----------



## autostratus

anger


----------



## suedew

management


----------



## aldra

boss


----------



## autostratus

cat


----------



## Chrys

Burglar


----------



## autostratus

valuables


----------



## bognormike

safe


----------



## autostratus

sound


----------



## suedew

surround (GRRR)


----------



## autostratus

perimeter


----------



## rosalan

outside


----------



## autostratus

toilet


----------



## Chrys

Roll


----------



## bognormike

honour


----------



## autostratus

killing


----------



## Chrys

Heels


----------



## autostratus

souls :wink:


----------



## aldra

essence


----------



## autostratus

vanilla


----------



## bognormike

ice cream


----------



## Chrys

Wafer


----------



## BillCreer

semiconductor


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## Chrys

Transistor


----------



## rayrecrok

switch


ray.


----------



## bognormike

change


----------



## Chrys

Loose


----------



## autostratus

woman


----------



## rayrecrok

female


ray.


----------



## rosalan

Yes!


----------



## bognormike

positive


----------



## autostratus

no  No NO !


----------



## rayrecrok

waver

ray.


----------



## autostratus

hesitate


----------



## rayrecrok

wait


ray.


----------



## autostratus

serve


----------



## rosalan

Country


----------



## autostratus

pursuits


----------



## rayrecrok

trivial


ray


----------



## aldra

negligible


----------



## autostratus

minute


----------



## BillCreer

millisecond


----------



## aldra

thousandth


----------



## autostratus

decimal


----------



## BillCreer

decimate


----------



## BillCreer

decimate


----------



## aldra

eliminate


----------



## rayrecrok

remove


ray.


----------



## aldra

displace


----------



## autostratus

takeover


----------



## Chrys

Bid


----------



## autostratus

share


----------



## BillCreer

Sunny


----------



## autostratus

climes


----------



## rayrecrok

temperature


ray.


----------



## autostratus

manflu


----------



## Chrys

Serious


----------



## rosalan

downbeat


----------



## rayrecrok

music


ray.


----------



## autostratus

academy


----------



## rayrecrok

learning


ray.


----------



## autostratus

teaching


----------



## bognormike

knowledge


----------



## rayrecrok

power


ray.


----------



## autostratus

diesel


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Chrys

Engine


----------



## rayrecrok

steam


ray.


----------



## bognormike

kettle


----------



## rayrecrok

pot


ray.


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## bognormike

white


----------



## autostratus

pibald


----------



## Chrys

Pony


----------



## autostratus

money


----------



## rayrecrok

wage


ray.


----------



## autostratus

war


----------



## rayrecrok

horse


ray.


----------



## suedew

play


----------



## autostratus

time


----------



## Scattycat

continuum :?: :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

series


ray.


----------



## autostratus

murderer


----------



## rayrecrok

killer


ray.


----------



## rogerblack

queen


----------



## autostratus

pawn


----------



## aldra

chess


----------



## rayrecrok

show


ray.


----------



## autostratus

expose


----------



## aldra

reveal


----------



## autostratus

unveil


----------



## bognormike

seven


----------



## rayrecrok

sins


ray.


----------



## bognormike

confess


----------



## aldra

admit


----------



## bognormike

allow


----------



## autostratus

tolerate


----------



## rayrecrok

pacifist


ray.


----------



## suedew

son


----------



## rayrecrok

male


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gender


----------



## suedew

bender


----------



## rayrecrok

robot


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mechanical


----------



## bognormike

tool


----------



## rogerblack

plonker


----------



## autostratus

Rodney


----------



## Chrys

Admiral


----------



## rayrecrok

red


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Insurance


----------



## bognormike

adjuster


----------



## aldra

claims


----------



## autostratus

court


----------



## Chrys

Squash


----------



## autostratus

soup


----------



## Chrys

Bowl


----------



## rayrecrok

cricket


ray.


----------



## bognormike

ball


----------



## JamesBond

boy


----------



## rayrecrok

wonder


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wander


----------



## rayrecrok

walkabout


ray.


----------



## autostratus

aborigine


----------



## rayrecrok

Indigenous


ray.


----------



## autostratus

native


----------



## Scattycat

Born


----------



## autostratus

developed


----------



## rayrecrok

progressed


ray.


----------



## autostratus

arrived


----------



## rayrecrok

here


ray.


----------



## autostratus

now


----------



## BillCreer

Fatboy


----------



## bognormike

?? slim


----------



## autostratus

slinky


----------



## rayrecrok

sexy


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Eyes


----------



## aldra

needles


----------



## autostratus

pins (a) :wink:


----------



## bognormike

sewing


----------



## Chrys

Machine


----------



## suedew

tooling


----------



## autostratus

tolerance


----------



## rayrecrok

respecting


ray.


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## Chrys

Vows


----------



## rayrecrok

commitment


ray.


----------



## aldra

pledge


----------



## autostratus

charity


----------



## Scattycat

home


----------



## autostratus

baking


----------



## rayrecrok

hot


ray.


----------



## greens_peace

blistering


----------



## autostratus

footsore


----------



## rayrecrok

march


ray.


----------



## autostratus

route


----------



## Chrys

Planning


----------



## autostratus

committee


----------



## bognormike

group


----------



## rayrecrok

gathering


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Dust


----------



## autostratus

chores


----------



## rayrecrok

endless


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mindless


----------



## bognormike

politician


----------



## autostratus

expenses


----------



## Chrys

Perks


----------



## rayrecrok

freebies


ray.


----------



## autostratus

junkmail


----------



## rayrecrok

correspondence


ray.


----------



## autostratus

letters


----------



## rayrecrok

hieroglyphs

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Egyptian


----------



## bognormike

dance


----------



## rayrecrok

dad :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mummy


----------



## rayrecrok

wrapped


ray.


----------



## autostratus

parcel


----------



## aldra

land


----------



## autostratus

fly


----------



## rayrecrok

boy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

girl


----------



## autostratus

child


----------



## rayrecrok

small


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tiny


----------



## rayrecrok

Tim


ray.


----------



## autostratus

(speaking) Clock :wink:


----------



## Patty123

watch


----------



## rayrecrok

look


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Glance


----------



## rosalan

furtively


----------



## autostratus

stroke


----------



## rayrecrok

victim


ray.


----------



## autostratus

justice


----------



## suedew

Peace


----------



## autostratus

prosperity


----------



## rayrecrok

solvent


ray.


----------



## TDG

abuse


----------



## aldra

misuse


----------



## Auricula

Miss piggy


----------



## rayrecrok

frog


ray.


----------



## autostratus

march


----------



## rayrecrok

month


ray.


----------



## rosalan

April


----------



## suedew

showers


----------



## rayrecrok

sprinkle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sugar


----------



## rayrecrok

daddy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wrestling


----------



## aldra

grapple


----------



## Chrys

Struggle


----------



## autostratus

poverty


----------



## suedew

knocks


----------



## autostratus

opportunity


----------



## Chrys

Chance


----------



## autostratus

wager


----------



## rayrecrok

chance


ray.


----------



## autostratus

encounter


----------



## rayrecrok

alien


ray.


----------



## autostratus

refugee


----------



## bognormike

war


----------



## rayrecrok

baby


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bouncer


----------



## bognormike

night club


----------



## rayrecrok

dancing


ray.


----------



## bognormike

bear


----------



## Chrys

Polar


----------



## autostratus

icepack


----------



## rosalan

bruise


----------



## autostratus

assault


----------



## rayrecrok

bully


ray.


----------



## Patty123

school


----------



## rayrecrok

fish


ray.


----------



## autostratus

trawling


----------



## rayrecrok

looking


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mirror


----------



## BillCreer

telegraph


----------



## Chrys

Wires


----------



## rayrecrok

copper


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Policeman


----------



## autostratus

Law


----------



## rayrecrok

LA


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Galaxy


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## salmonfisher

*word association*

Finger


----------



## rayrecrok

nail


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hammer


----------



## suedew

Hammer


----------



## rayrecrok

horror


ray.


----------



## bognormike

shock


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## rayrecrok

power


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

socket


----------



## rayrecrok

spanner


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wrench


----------



## rayrecrok

lever


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Fulcrum


----------



## suedew

Engineers :evil: :evil: :evil: :lol:


----------



## autostratus

mechanics


----------



## rayrecrok

oily


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rag


----------



## Scattycat

Doll


----------



## bognormike

Sally

for explanation - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Sally

:lol: 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

forth


ray.


----------



## autostratus

multiply


----------



## adonisito

wood


----------



## rayrecrok

adonisito said:


> wood


 clever :wink:

tree

ray.


----------



## bognormike

branch


----------



## Chrys

Line


----------



## rayrecrok

washing


ray.


----------



## suedew

drying


----------



## bognormike

ironing


----------



## autostratus

laundering


----------



## rayrecrok

powder


ray.


----------



## autostratus

puff


----------



## bognormike

magic


----------



## aldra

dragon


----------



## autostratus

den


----------



## Chrys

Retreat


----------



## bognormike

defend


----------



## autostratus

attack


----------



## bognormike

gas 


:lol:


----------



## autostratus

coke


----------



## suedew

Vodka


----------



## autostratus

potatoes


----------



## rayrecrok

vegatable


ray.


----------



## autostratus

soup


----------



## Scattycat

pea


----------



## bognormike

pod


----------



## rayrecrok

i

ray.


----------



## autostratus

me (n u)


----------



## bigtwin

US


----------



## bognormike

them


----------



## autostratus

those


----------



## Chrys

Others


----------



## autostratus

mothers


----------



## suedew

Ruin :wink:


----------



## Patty123

rubble


----------



## Scattycat

Hardcore(?) :lol:


----------



## autostratus

pawn :wink:


----------



## bognormike

broker


----------



## autostratus

shares


----------



## Chrys

Portions


----------



## autostratus

potions


----------



## rayrecrok

magic


ray.


----------



## suedew

moments


----------



## rayrecrok

calculations

ray.


----------



## autostratus

revaluations


----------



## rayrecrok

dearer


ray.


----------



## autostratus

expensive


----------



## Patty123

pricey


----------



## bognormike

bargain


----------



## rayrecrok

sale

ray.


----------



## autostratus

purchase


----------



## Wilmannie

Buy


----------



## autostratus

sale


----------



## bognormike

cheap


----------



## rayrecrok

crackers


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

carols


----------



## autostratus

cards


----------



## bognormike

sack


----------



## Scattycat

Race


----------



## rayrecrok

tidal


ray.


----------



## autostratus

waves


----------



## Wilmannie

goodbye


----------



## rayrecrok

hello


ray.


----------



## autostratus

magazine


----------



## BillCreer

goodbyeee


----------



## bognormike

article


----------



## rayrecrok

possession


ray.


----------



## autostratus

law


----------



## Chrys

Order


----------



## rayrecrok

stacked


ray.


----------



## autostratus

loaded


----------



## Scattycat

Rich


----------



## Patty123

wealthy


----------



## suedew

Fortunate


----------



## autostratus

survivor


----------



## aldra

remainder


----------



## bognormike

left


----------



## autostratus

centre


----------



## suedew

stage


----------



## rayrecrok

boards

ray.


----------



## autostratus

hijacks


----------



## aldra

seize


----------



## autostratus

sixteen


----------



## bognormike

sweet


----------



## Chrys

Caroline


----------



## rayrecrok

diamond


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cutter


----------



## bognormike

knife


----------



## rayrecrok

edge


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

privat


----------



## rayrecrok

evergreen


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pensioner


----------



## bognormike

old


----------



## Chrys

Fashioned


----------



## rayrecrok

formed


ray.


----------



## bognormike

mould


----------



## autostratus

culture


----------



## rayrecrok

excellence


ray.


----------



## autostratus

elite


----------



## bognormike

best


----------



## rosalan

jest


----------



## autostratus

Oktoberfest


----------



## rayrecrok

beer


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

keller


----------



## Chrys

Cellar


----------



## aldra

Helen


----------



## BillCreer

keller


----------



## autostratus

disabled


----------



## rayrecrok

restricted

ray.


----------



## TDG

access


----------



## autostratus

restricted


----------



## rayrecrok

tight


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fit


----------



## rayrecrok

tasty


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

dish


----------



## autostratus

satellite


----------



## Chrys

Dome


----------



## rayrecrok

convex


ray.


----------



## bognormike

concave


----------



## rayrecrok

mirror


ray.


----------



## rosalan

class


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## rayrecrok

shoal


ray.


----------



## autostratus

herrings


----------



## suedew

pickled (hic :wink: )


----------



## rayrecrok

vinegar


ray.


----------



## autostratus

onions


----------



## Chrys

Garlic


----------



## rosalan

vampire


----------



## BillCreer

fruit


----------



## autostratus

bats


----------



## Scattycat

cricket


----------



## bognormike

lords


----------



## aldra

ladies


----------



## autostratus

gentlemen


----------



## bognormike

stand


----------



## autostratus

seats


----------



## suedew

pants


----------



## autostratus

cargo


----------



## Chrys

Net


----------



## autostratus

work


----------



## gaspode

around


----------



## autostratus

about


----------



## bognormike

near


----------



## autostratus

miss


----------



## rosalan

Great Britain


----------



## autostratus

united


----------



## rayrecrok

Man


ray.


----------



## autostratus

child


----------



## rayrecrok

Kate


ray.


----------



## suedew

Klondyke


----------



## Chrys

Gold


----------



## rayrecrok

tooth


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fairy


----------



## Scattycat

Liquid


----------



## 113016

gas


----------



## autostratus

regulator


----------



## 113016

financial


----------



## autostratus

restraint


----------



## rayrecrok

strap


ray.


----------



## 113016

guitar


----------



## rayrecrok

Spanish


ray.


----------



## 113016

inquisition


----------



## rayrecrok

torture


ray.


----------



## autostratus

flea


----------



## 113016

market


----------



## rayrecrok

Stall


ray.


----------



## 113016

engine


----------



## rayrecrok

combustion


ray.


----------



## 113016

spontaneous


----------



## autostratus

unexpected


----------



## 113016

pregnancy


----------



## BillCreer

nausea


----------



## rayrecrok

boat


ray.


----------



## 113016

love


----------



## rayrecrok

series


ray.


----------



## gaspode

parallel


----------



## rayrecrok

twinned


ray,


----------



## autostratus

joined


----------



## rayrecrok

stuck


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bonded


----------



## rayrecrok

warehouse


ray.


----------



## autostratus

storage


----------



## rayrecrok

crate


ray.


----------



## aldra

shipping


----------



## suedew

forecast


----------



## rayrecrok

pools


ray.


----------



## bognormike

swim


----------



## Scattycat

fishing


----------



## autostratus

dabs


----------



## rayrecrok

first


ray.


----------



## autostratus

last


----------



## Chrys

Post


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## rosalan

hedge


----------



## bognormike

fund


----------



## rayrecrok

savings


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Account


----------



## bognormike

ant :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

bug


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mosquito


----------



## Scattycat

bite


----------



## rayrecrok

masticate


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chew


----------



## Chrys

Valley


----------



## bognormike

hill


----------



## suedew

top


----------



## aldra

summit


----------



## autostratus

international


----------



## rosalan

parochial


----------



## aldra

provincial


----------



## bognormike

church


----------



## autostratus

ecclesiastical


----------



## rayrecrok

insurance


ray.


----------



## autostratus

assurance


----------



## Scattycat

promise


----------



## autostratus

eastern


----------



## rosalan

oriental


----------



## bognormike

food


----------



## autostratus

kitchen


----------



## Chrys

Sink


----------



## bognormike

plug


----------



## autostratus

advertising


----------



## rayrecrok

agency


ray.


----------



## suedew

Travel


----------



## Chrys

Guide


----------



## rayrecrok

girl


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Friday


----------



## Scattycat

fish


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

cod


----------



## rayrecrok

Piece


ray.


----------



## aldra

portion


----------



## autostratus

slice


----------



## cabby

Large


cabby


----------



## Wilmannie

Little


----------



## rayrecrok

petite


ray.


----------



## rosalan

pois


----------



## 113016

vert


----------



## autostratus

village


----------



## 113016

Rhone


----------



## rayrecrok

river


ray.


----------



## 113016

dance


----------



## rayrecrok

steps


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Russia :wink:


----------



## bognormike

communism


----------



## autostratus

wall


----------



## rayrecrok

stud


ray.


----------



## autostratus

farm


----------



## PincherM

tractor


----------



## autostratus

trailer


----------



## rayrecrok

box


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cricket :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

stumped


ray.


----------



## autostratus

perplexed


----------



## rayrecrok

confused


ray.


----------



## bognormike

confused


----------



## rayrecrok

bognormike said:


> confused


Again :wink:

ray.


----------



## bognormike

repetition


----------



## autostratus

repetition


----------



## BillCreer

duplicity


----------



## autostratus

duped


----------



## bognormike

hoodwinked


----------



## autostratus

tricked


----------



## Wilmannie

fooled


----------



## rayrecrok

Jester


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fool


----------



## rayrecrok

strawberry


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fields


----------



## rayrecrok

WC


ray.


----------



## autostratus

variety


----------



## 113016

show


----------



## suedew

pack


----------



## 113016

rat


----------



## rayrecrok

poison


ray.


----------



## 113016

Ivy


----------



## autostratus

creeper


----------



## rosalan

spy


----------



## 113016

i


----------



## rosalan

je


----------



## autostratus

..di


----------



## rayrecrok

maplins


ray.


----------



## autostratus

holidaycamp


----------



## suedew

Westminster


----------



## Chrys

Abbey


----------



## rayrecrok

religion


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

Jedi


----------



## bognormike

knight


----------



## 113016

Camelot


----------



## bognormike

lottery


----------



## autostratus

fortune


----------



## 113016

teller


----------



## rayrecrok

Pen


ray.


----------



## 113016

fountain


----------



## rayrecrok

golden  :lol: 

ray.


----------



## 113016

coach


----------



## autostratus

trainer


----------



## rayrecrok

lion


ray.


----------



## 113016

coach :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

charabanc


ray.


----------



## bognormike

outing


----------



## 113016

seaside


----------



## bognormike

beach


----------



## rayrecrok

Omaha


ray.


----------



## bognormike

sword


----------



## 113016

Arthur


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## rayrecrok

lure


ray.


----------



## rosalan

odoriferous


----------



## rayrecrok

smell


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nose


----------



## bognormike

knows


----------



## autostratus

believes


----------



## rayrecrok

convinced


ray.


----------



## autostratus

persuaded


----------



## rayrecrok

complying


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rules


----------



## Scattycat

Brittania!


----------



## autostratus

waves


----------



## rayrecrok

storm


ray.


----------



## autostratus

desert


----------



## rayrecrok

sand


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hourglass


----------



## rayrecrok

figure


ray.


----------



## autostratus

zero


----------



## bognormike

nil


----------



## rayrecrok

empty


ray.


----------



## bognormike

tank


----------



## BillCreer

T34


----------



## autostratus

Tiger


----------



## rayrecrok

skin


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

scar


----------



## alhod

Face


----------



## rayrecrok

beautiful

ray.


----------



## aldra

delight


----------



## Chrys

Turkish


----------



## autostratus

bath


----------



## rayrecrok

time


ray.


----------



## autostratus

healer


----------



## rayrecrok

physician


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nurse


----------



## Scattycat

wet


----------



## rayrecrok

drip


ray.


----------



## autostratus

feed


----------



## suedew

cattle


----------



## autostratus

pen


----------



## bigtwin

ink


----------



## rayrecrok

pot


ray


----------



## autostratus

ecstasy


----------



## rayrecrok

drug


ray.


----------



## BillCreer

dragged


----------



## bognormike

drop


----------



## autostratus

ocean


----------



## rayrecrok

sea


ray.


----------



## bognormike

beach


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## bognormike

vista


----------



## suedew

outlook


----------



## bognormike

software


----------



## rayrecrok

programe


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Archers


----------



## bognormike

arrow


----------



## rayrecrok

quiver


ray


----------



## autostratus

shiver


----------



## Chrys

Tremble


----------



## autostratus

shake


----------



## Pard

rattle


----------



## rayrecrok

plastic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

credit


----------



## rayrecrok

black


ray.


----------



## autostratus

out


----------



## Scattycat

excitement


----------



## autostratus

passion


----------



## rayrecrok

fruit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nuts


----------



## Chrys

Bolts


----------



## autostratus

screws


----------



## bognormike

porridge

:lol:


----------



## autostratus

oats


----------



## suedew

wild


----------



## BillCreer

thing


----------



## autostratus

-thong


----------



## rayrecrok

Brazilian :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

football


----------



## bognormike

supporter


----------



## autostratus

corset


----------



## rosalan

Whalebone


----------



## cabby

Blubber

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok

cry


ray


----------



## bognormike

shout


----------



## rayrecrok

Lulu :wink: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

lovers 

(well, luvvers, actually!)


----------



## autostratus

fans


----------



## rayrecrok

japanese

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Butterfly


----------



## rayrecrok

Caterpillar

ray.


----------



## autostratus

tractor


----------



## rayrecrok

beam


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Engine


----------



## BillCreer

warp


----------



## autostratus

speed


----------



## rayrecrok

top


ray.


----------



## autostratus

spin


----------



## rayrecrok

politics


ray.


----------



## autostratus

expences


----------



## suedew

Life


----------



## rosalan

wonderful


----------



## autostratus

world


----------



## aldra

global


----------



## autostratus

warming


----------



## rayrecrok

fire


ray.


----------



## cabby

brigade


----------



## autostratus

guards


----------



## Scattycat

mirror


----------



## autostratus

image


----------



## rosalan

icon


----------



## autostratus

representation


----------



## bognormike

taxation


----------



## suedew

fraud


----------



## autostratus

dishonesty


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cell


----------



## rayrecrok

simple


ray.


----------



## bognormike

easy


----------



## autostratus

difficult


----------



## rosalan

problematical


----------



## autostratus

doubtful


----------



## Chrys

Dubious


----------



## autostratus

mysterious


----------



## rayrecrok

ghostly


ray.


----------



## suedew

spectral


----------



## rayrecrok

spooky


ray


----------



## cabby

Spy

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok

I


ray.


----------



## autostratus

me


(Be careful!  )


----------



## rayrecrok

oneself


ray.


----------



## autostratus

twosome


----------



## rayrecrok

twins


ray.


----------



## cabby

double

cabby


----------



## autostratus

tot


----------



## rayrecrok

tiny


ray.


----------



## autostratus

website


----------



## bognormike

forum


----------



## autostratus

discussion


----------



## bognormike

argument


----------



## rayrecrok

anger


ray.


----------



## bognormike

rage


----------



## autostratus

fury


----------



## rayrecrok

Billy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

can


----------



## rayrecrok

tin


ray.


----------



## autostratus

badge


----------



## bognormike

cream 



(clapton / bruce / baker, 8) )


----------



## autostratus

teas


----------



## bognormike

tees


----------



## Chrys

Golf


----------



## aldra

clubs


----------



## bognormike

polo


----------



## rayrecrok

hole


ray.


----------



## autostratus

everlasrting


----------



## cabby

everready


----------



## bognormike

battery


----------



## autostratus

hen


----------



## Scattycat

night


----------



## bognormike

day


----------



## Chrys

Light


----------



## autostratus

bulb


----------



## rosalan

crocus


----------



## rayrecrok

spring


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chicken


----------



## suedew

Balti


----------



## Scattycat

Bowl


----------



## rayrecrok

bat


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cricket


----------



## rayrecrok

field


ray.


----------



## autostratus

kitchen


----------



## suedew

Party


----------



## rayrecrok

animal


ray.


----------



## autostratus

safari


----------



## Scattycat

tent


----------



## rayrecrok

intent

ray.


----------



## autostratus

premiditated


----------



## rayrecrok

murder


ray.


----------



## raynipper

politician

Ray.


----------



## bognormike

duplicity


----------



## autostratus

cabinet


----------



## bognormike

door


----------



## rayrecrok

knob


ray.


----------



## aldra

knoll


----------



## rayrecrok

South


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Africa


----------



## rayrecrok

poaching


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

eggs


----------



## autostratus

-terminate :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

end


ray.


----------



## cabby

begining.

cabby


----------



## Wupert

cabby said:


> begining.
> 
> cabby


God


----------



## rayrecrok

boss


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hub


----------



## bognormike

around


----------



## Scattycat

tuit


----------



## autostratus

tuition


----------



## rayrecrok

learning


ray.


----------



## suedew

process


----------



## autostratus

manufacture


----------



## rayrecrok

make


ray.


----------



## aldra

break


----------



## autostratus

coffee


----------



## rayrecrok

stimulant


ray.


----------



## autostratus

kick


----------



## suedew

ass :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

donkey


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Jacket


----------



## autostratus

metal


----------



## bognormike

heavy


----------



## rayrecrok

lead


ray.


----------



## autostratus

singer


----------



## bognormike

sewing


----------



## Chrys

Machine


----------



## bognormike

silver


----------



## rayrecrok

service



ray.


----------



## autostratus

point


----------



## rayrecrok

finger


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Nail


----------



## aldra

fudge


----------



## autostratus

fake


----------



## rayrecrok

orgasm :lol: :lol: :lol: 



ray.


----------



## autostratus

sex


----------



## bognormike

change


----------



## autostratus

correct


----------



## bognormike

right


----------



## autostratus

centre


----------



## rayrecrok

middle



ray.


----------



## autostratus

ground


----------



## bognormike

elder


----------



## autostratus

pensioner


----------



## Scattycat

skint


----------



## bognormike

records


----------



## Chrys

Vinyl


----------



## autostratus

floor


----------



## bognormike

cieling


----------



## rayrecrok

typo :wink: 




ray.


----------



## autostratus

finger


----------



## rayrecrok

accuse



ray.


----------



## autostratus

convict


----------



## Chrys

Inmate


----------



## rayrecrok

con


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tact


----------



## bigtwin

diplomacy


----------



## autostratus

embassy


----------



## rayrecrok

refuge


ray.


----------



## suedew

Emergency


----------



## autostratus

rescue


----------



## bognormike

boat


----------



## rayrecrok

race



ray.


----------



## autostratus

meeting


----------



## rayrecrok

group


ray.


----------



## autostratus

therapy


----------



## Chrys

Physio


----------



## rayrecrok

torture :lol: 



ray.


----------



## autostratus

chamber


----------



## Scattycat

pot


----------



## rayrecrok

chamber


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rayrecrok said:


> chamber
> 
> ray.


tut tut, Ray 

tea


----------



## cabby

Caddy


cabby


----------



## rosalan

daddy

Alan


----------



## autostratus

BIG


----------



## rayrecrok

font

ray.


----------



## bognormike

christening


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## bognormike

tree


----------



## Chrys

Christmas


----------



## autostratus

crackers


----------



## Scattycat

Mayans


----------



## autostratus

Mayanaise

(Never could spell :wink: )


----------



## rayrecrok

dressing



tray.


----------



## aldra

sauce


----------



## autostratus

bowl


----------



## rayrecrok

out



ray.


----------



## autostratus

laws


----------



## rayrecrok

rules



ray.


----------



## autostratus

lures


----------



## rayrecrok

spinning


ray.


----------



## autostratus

weaving


----------



## Chrys

Loom


----------



## autostratus

wiring


----------



## Chrys

Electrical


----------



## rosalan

shocking


----------



## autostratus

surprising


----------



## bognormike

unusual


----------



## rayrecrok

different



ray.


----------



## autostratus

classification


----------



## rayrecrok

type



ray


----------



## autostratus

golfball


----------



## rayrecrok

dimple




ray.


----------



## suedew

knee


----------



## rayrecrok

knobbly



ray.


----------



## bognormike

contest


----------



## rosalan

winner!


----------



## rayrecrok

first



ray.


----------



## autostratus

impressions


----------



## suedew

Dentist


----------



## autostratus

hygene


----------



## rayrecrok

cleanliness


ray.


----------



## bognormike

next


----------



## autostratus

delivery


----------



## suedew

Special


----------



## autostratus

constable


----------



## rayrecrok

copper


ray.


----------



## autostratus

washing


----------



## bognormike

bin


----------



## rayrecrok

liner


ray


----------



## suedew

one


----------



## autostratus

note


----------



## Chrys

Pound


----------



## bognormike

kilo


----------



## rayrecrok

foreign



ray.


----------



## autostratus

travel


----------



## bognormike

miles


----------



## autostratus

hour


----------



## suedew

glass


----------



## Chrys

Bottle


----------



## rayrecrok

bravery



ray.


----------



## autostratus

emergency


----------



## rayrecrok

exit



ray.


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## suedew

Trees


----------



## rayrecrok

paper



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

rag


----------



## rayrecrok

oily



ray.


----------



## autostratus

tag


----------



## rayrecrok

label



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Black


----------



## autostratus

seven


----------



## rayrecrok

Samurai




ray.


----------



## rosalan

swords


----------



## autostratus

crossed


----------



## bognormike

double


----------



## Scattycat

decker


----------



## autostratus

sandwich


----------



## bognormike

ham


----------



## rayrecrok

actor




ray.


----------



## bognormike

stage


----------



## rayrecrok

coach



ray.


----------



## autostratus

train


----------



## rayrecrok

set




ray.


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## Chrys

Day


----------



## autostratus

light


----------



## bognormike

switch


----------



## Chrys

Change


----------



## suedew

shrapnel


----------



## rosalan

bits


----------



## rayrecrok

tit




ray.


----------



## BillCreer

great


----------



## rayrecrok

pleased




ray.


----------



## autostratus

punch


----------



## suedew

Drunk


----------



## autostratus

toast


----------



## rayrecrok

jam




ray.


----------



## bognormike

traffic


----------



## autostratus

island


----------



## bognormike

treasure


----------



## lifestyle

Chest



Les


----------



## Chrys

Infection


----------



## autostratus

virus


----------



## rayrecrok

antibiotic



ray.


----------



## autostratus

antisocial


----------



## Chrys

Behavior


----------



## autostratus

demeanour


----------



## Scattycat

attitude


----------



## grizzlyj

altitude


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## Scattycat

blazer


----------



## autostratus

jacket


----------



## Chrys

Potato


----------



## autostratus

roast


----------



## Chrys

Chestnut


----------



## autostratus

sauce


----------



## bognormike

Tomato


----------



## Chrys

Ketchup


----------



## autostratus

catchup


----------



## Chrys

Television


----------



## autostratus

yawn


----------



## rayrecrok

sleepy



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Hollow


----------



## autostratus

tree


----------



## bognormike

christmas


----------



## Chrys

Day


----------



## bognormike

night


----------



## rayrecrok

cap




ray.


----------



## autostratus

restrict


----------



## rayrecrok

strangle




ray.


----------



## aldra

Choke


----------



## autostratus

car


----------



## rosalan

caravan (  )


----------



## autostratus

camels


----------



## suedew

Players


----------



## rayrecrok

gambler



ray.


----------



## autostratus

roulette


----------



## Chrys

Casino


----------



## autostratus

supermarket


----------



## rayrecrok

sweep



ray.


----------



## autostratus

dustup


----------



## rayrecrok

fight




ray.


----------



## aldra

Luck


----------



## autostratus

listen


----------



## rayrecrok

sound



ray.


----------



## suedew

Surround


----------



## rayrecrok

encircle



ray.


----------



## autostratus

corral


----------



## rayrecrok

horses



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

hayfever


----------



## rayrecrok

sneeze





ray.


----------



## autostratus

alergic


----------



## Scattycat

reaction


----------



## rosalan

atomic


----------



## autostratus

kitten


----------



## Chrys

Reliant


----------



## autostratus

robin


----------



## rosalan

Stealin'


----------



## bognormike

theft


----------



## autostratus

weft


----------



## suedew

Weave


----------



## rayrecrok

swerve




ray.


----------



## autostratus

snooker


----------



## bognormike

balls


----------



## rayrecrok

foot



ray.


----------



## autostratus

sore


----------



## suedew

Eye


----------



## rayrecrok

patch



ray.


----------



## bognormike

cabbage


----------



## rayrecrok

white




ray.


----------



## Chrys

Elephant


----------



## autostratus

Castle


----------



## bognormike

chess


----------



## autostratus

board


----------



## Zebedee

plank

(Just watched the film. Used to be hilarious, but disappointing now. We have become too sophisticated.)


----------



## bognormike

thick


(sorry!)


----------



## Zebedee

woodentop!

(Equally sorry.) :lol:


----------



## bognormike

weed


----------



## Zebedee

Incontinent.


(More apologies. :roll: )


----------



## autostratus

france


----------



## Zebedee

croissant


----------



## rayrecrok

bread



ray.


----------



## suedew

Cheese


----------



## Zebedee

please


----------



## rayrecrok

satisfy




ray.


----------



## autostratus

pleased


----------



## bognormike

happy


----------



## autostratus

days


----------



## bjderbys

nights


----------



## cabby

Knights


----------



## autostratus

squire


----------



## rayrecrok

servant




ray.


----------



## autostratus

stairs


----------



## bognormike

up


----------



## suedew

above


----------



## rayrecrok

stars




ray.


----------



## autostratus

eyes


----------



## Chrys

Glasses


----------



## autostratus

tipple


----------



## Scattycat

topple


----------



## autostratus

over


----------



## rayrecrok

cricket



ray.


----------



## autostratus

stumped


----------



## moblee

Balls


----------



## bognormike

tennis


----------



## autostratus

elbow


----------



## Chrys

Joint


----------



## moblee

Beef


----------



## autostratus

stake :wink:


----------



## moblee

chips


----------



## rayrecrok

wood




ray.


----------



## moblee

Glade


----------



## moblee

Freshner :lol:


----------



## autostratus

Glade --> spinney


----------



## Chrys

Copse


----------



## autostratus

corpse

(I'll bet that was expected  )


----------



## Chrys

Cadaver


----------



## rayrecrok

stiff



ray.


----------



## autostratus

starched


----------



## rayrecrok

white




ray.


----------



## bigtwin

board


----------



## rayrecrok

capture




ray.


----------



## autostratus

pen


----------



## rayrecrok

fountain




ray.


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## Scattycat

bunny


----------



## rayrecrok

Kit



ray.


----------



## bognormike

off 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

sod 8O 




ray.


----------



## bognormike

turf


----------



## autostratus

war


----------



## rayrecrok

correspondent



ray.


----------



## autostratus

reporter


----------



## bognormike

press


----------



## autostratus

linen


----------



## Chrys

Flax


----------



## aldra

Flux


----------



## rayrecrok

solder



ray.


----------



## autostratus

sequins  :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

sparkle



ray.


----------



## autostratus

champagne


----------



## suedew

Region


----------



## autostratus

area


----------



## rayrecrok

surface



ray.


----------



## autostratus

emerge


----------



## rosalan

extricate


----------



## bognormike

Top


----------



## rayrecrok

cat




ray.


----------



## autostratus

fiddle


----------



## Scattycat

swindle


----------



## rayrecrok

manipulate




ray.


----------



## moblee

Handle


----------



## rayrecrok

fork 



ray.


----------



## autostratus

candle


----------



## suedew

wax


----------



## autostratus

polish


----------



## Scattycat

style


----------



## autostratus

field


----------



## rayrecrok

camping



ray.


----------



## autostratus

wild


----------



## Scattycat

west


----------



## autostratus

wind


----------



## cabby

Farm


cabby


----------



## autostratus

yard


----------



## rayrecrok

ale



ray.


----------



## autostratus

real


----------



## rosalan

dubious


----------



## rayrecrok

iffy



ray.


----------



## autostratus

suspicious


----------



## rayrecrok

distrust



ray.


----------



## autostratus

trust


----------



## Sgt411

loyal


----------



## simbadog

Doggie


----------



## autostratus

pussy


----------



## rayrecrok

Brazilian :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

cigar


----------



## Chrys

Cutter


----------



## rayrecrok

boat




ray.


----------



## simbadog

Expensive


----------



## autostratus

cheap


----------



## Spacerunner

cheerful


----------



## rayrecrok

smiling





ray.


----------



## autostratus

happy


----------



## rayrecrok

dwarf



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Red


----------



## rayrecrok

rum




ray.


----------



## Spacerunner

grog


----------



## rayrecrok

spirit



ray.


----------



## autostratus

(..of free).......... enterprise


----------



## Spacerunner

Star....


----------



## autostratus

gazing


----------



## rayrecrok

nonchalantly




ray.


----------



## Scattycat

casual


----------



## rayrecrok

clothes




ray.


----------



## suedew

horse


----------



## autostratus

dresses


----------



## rayrecrok

feminine




ray.


----------



## autostratus

wiles


----------



## rayrecrok

devious




ray.


----------



## bognormike

tactics


----------



## rayrecrok

battle


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

hastings


----------



## rayrecrok

eye



ray.


----------



## bognormike

brow


----------



## suedew

beat


----------



## aldra

Rhythm


----------



## cabby

method

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok

way



ray.


----------



## autostratus

direction


----------



## rayrecrok

forward




ray.


----------



## autostratus

movement


----------



## aldra

Static


----------



## BillCreer

cellar


----------



## autostratus

buyer


----------



## Spacerunner

autostratus said:


> buyer


haha


----------



## moblee

Spacerunner said:


> haha


Laugh :lol:


----------



## autostratus

cry


----------



## rayrecrok

emotions



ray.


----------



## autostratus

emoticons  :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

expressions


ray.


----------



## autostratus

emotionless


----------



## rayrecrok

frigid


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cool


----------



## Chrys

Runnings


----------



## autostratus

standings


----------



## rayrecrok

list



ray.


----------



## autostratus

starboard


----------



## rayrecrok

right



ray.


----------



## autostratus

correct


----------



## rayrecrok

affirmative



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

agreement


----------



## autostratus

nod


----------



## suedew

wink


----------



## autostratus

tiddly (wink)


----------



## rayrecrok

drunk




ray.


----------



## autostratus

swallow


----------



## bognormike

swift


----------



## autostratus

solution


----------



## suedew

concentrated


----------



## autostratus

focussed


----------



## bognormike

lens


----------



## autostratus

spectacle


----------



## Scattycat

extravaganza


----------



## autostratus

extravagant


----------



## rayrecrok

lavish




ray.


----------



## aldra

wasteful


----------



## rayrecrok

recycle




ray.


----------



## autostratus

gloves


----------



## rayrecrok

boxing




ray.


----------



## bognormike

ring


----------



## rayrecrok

wedding




ray.


----------



## autostratus

breakfast


----------



## Chrys

Table


----------



## bognormike

leg


----------



## rayrecrok

up





ray


----------



## autostratus

over


----------



## rayrecrok

roll


ray.


----------



## bognormike

sausage


----------



## autostratus

mash


----------



## bognormike

smash


----------



## Scattycat

spuds


----------



## rayrecrok

Irish



ray.


----------



## bognormike

whiskey


----------



## moblee

Spirit 8O


----------



## rayrecrok

ghost



ray.


----------



## moblee

Ghoulies


----------



## Fermenter

Apparitions


----------



## bognormike

illusion


----------



## autostratus

budget


----------



## Chrys

Day


----------



## bognormike

night


----------



## Scattycat

stargazing


----------



## bognormike

astronomy


----------



## rosalan

Astrology


----------



## autostratus

stars


----------



## bognormike

stripes


----------



## Scattycat

suntan


----------



## bognormike

sunglasses


----------



## rayrecrok

cool




ray.


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## suedew

Thirsty


----------



## Fermenter

Parched


----------



## rayrecrok

dry




ray.


----------



## autostratus

ice


----------



## bognormike

cube


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## Chrys

Rugby


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## suedew

Teacher


----------



## autostratus

pupil


----------



## PincherM

Tutor


----------



## autostratus

student


----------



## bognormike

pupil


----------



## autostratus

eye


----------



## PincherM

Nelson


----------



## suedew

Full


----------



## autostratus

stop


----------



## rayrecrok

proceed




ray.


----------



## autostratus

(with) caution


----------



## Chrys

Police


----------



## bognormike

constable


----------



## moblee

:lol: 

Painting


----------



## bognormike

brush


----------



## suedew

shovel


----------



## Chrys

Malt


----------



## autostratus

snow


----------



## bognormike

drop


----------



## rayrecrok

clumsy




ray.


----------



## suedew

Me


----------



## rayrecrok

ditto :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

twin


----------



## suedew

Exhausts


----------



## rayrecrok

gases



ray.


----------



## bognormike

vapour


----------



## autostratus

robbery


----------



## Chrys

Daylight


----------



## rayrecrok

Sun




ray.


----------



## autostratus

paper


----------



## rayrecrok

toilet



ray.


----------



## suedew

chemicals


----------



## autostratus

laboratory


----------



## suedew

Experimentation


----------



## rayrecrok

Beagle



ray.


----------



## autostratus

workhouse


----------



## suedew

Fear


----------



## autostratus

chase


----------



## Chrys

Cannock


----------



## autostratus

staffs


----------



## bognormike

ragged


----------



## autostratus

beggar


----------



## rayrecrok

scrounge



ray.


----------



## moblee

Sponge.


----------



## autostratus

divers


----------



## rayrecrok

sports




ray.


----------



## moblee

Club.


----------



## moblee

Football


----------



## bognormike

win


----------



## autostratus

ugly


----------



## suedew

Duckling


----------



## carol

Pâté


----------



## autostratus

toast


----------



## BillCreer

prosit


----------



## bognormike

cheers


----------



## autostratus

winner


----------



## rayrecrok

Michael



ray.


----------



## autostratus

micky


----------



## bognormike

fin :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

knockout



ray.


----------



## autostratus

blow


----------



## bognormike

suck


----------



## rayrecrok

lollipop




ray.


----------



## autostratus

straw


----------



## rayrecrok

poll




ray.


----------



## autostratus

rod :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

fishing



ray.


----------



## autostratus

lake


----------



## suedew

Loch


----------



## Chrys

Ness


----------



## autostratus

gangsters


----------



## suedew

Molls


----------



## rayrecrok

tart



ray.


----------



## BillCreer

floosie


----------



## rayrecrok

prostitute

ray.


----------



## autostratus

hooker


----------



## rayrecrok

left




ray.


----------



## autostratus

alone


----------



## bognormike

home


----------



## autostratus

run


----------



## rayrecrok

rabbit



ray.


----------



## BillCreer

rabid


----------



## autostratus

dog


----------



## rayrecrok

God :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

idol


----------



## suedew

idle


----------



## autostratus

jack


----------



## Chrys

Tar


----------



## autostratus

feathers


----------



## suedew

boa


----------



## bognormike

snake


----------



## autostratus

ladder


----------



## rayrecrok

heights



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Stocking


----------



## autostratus

shelves


----------



## bognormike

brackets


----------



## autostratus

hinge


----------



## bognormike

piano


----------



## autostratus

keys


----------



## rayrecrok

prison




ray.


----------



## autostratus

housebound


----------



## bognormike

trapped


----------



## autostratus

mouse


----------



## rayrecrok

mouse



ray.


----------



## Mdwilson40

Mini


----------



## autostratus

cooper


----------



## autostratus

barrel


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## suedew

Yummy


----------



## bognormike

ice cream


----------



## autostratus

cornet


----------



## Scattycat

Player


----------



## rayrecrok

gambler




ray.


----------



## Chrys

Amber


----------



## autostratus

traffic


----------



## bognormike

light


----------



## Scattycat

bulb


----------



## Chrys

Headlight


----------



## autostratus

surgeon


----------



## Scattycat

Butcher


----------



## rayrecrok

joint.




ray.


----------



## suedew

knee


----------



## autostratus

cap


----------



## rayrecrok

skull


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bones


----------



## aldra

Skeleton


----------



## rayrecrok

key



ray.


----------



## autostratus

word


----------



## rayrecrok

perfect



ray.


----------



## autostratus

me


----------



## rayrecrok

us :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

joking!


----------



## rayrecrok

comedians :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stand up


----------



## suedew

for


----------



## rayrecrok

four



ray.


----------



## autostratus

fore


----------



## rayrecrok

golf



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Umbrella


----------



## autostratus

rain


----------



## aldra

Drops


----------



## autostratus

eye


----------



## suedew

spy


----------



## rayrecrok

book



ray.


----------



## carol

Ebook


----------



## rayrecrok

electronic



ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Neutronic


----------



## autostratus

neutron


----------



## Chrys

Bomb


----------



## autostratus

bouncing


----------



## suedew

balls


----------



## rayrecrok

up.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

(and) away


----------



## rayrecrok

out



ray.


----------



## autostratus

ward


----------



## Chrys

In


----------



## bognormike

Inn


----------



## autostratus

Olde


----------



## Scattycat

world


----------



## autostratus

charm


----------



## bognormike

lucky


----------



## autostratus

strike


----------



## rayrecrok

union



ray.


----------



## suedew

gap


----------



## autostratus

shopping


----------



## bognormike

centre


----------



## autostratus

forward


----------



## Chrys

Looking


----------



## autostratus

glass


----------



## suedew

ceiling


----------



## carol

Artex


----------



## autostratus

partex :wink:


----------



## suedew

Change


----------



## autostratus

swop


----------



## rayrecrok

pawnbroker... Meet me at the pawnbroker, then you can kiss me under the balls.  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Scattycat

skint


----------



## autostratus

poverty


----------



## rayrecrok

poor



ray.


----------



## autostratus

law


----------



## Scattycat

order


----------



## autostratus

on-line


----------



## suedew

MHF


----------



## autostratus

VHF


----------



## rayrecrok

radio



ray.


----------



## autostratus

Luxemburg


----------



## bognormike

diesel 8)


----------



## autostratus

fuel


----------



## rayrecrok

coal




ray.


----------



## autostratus

scuttle


----------



## suedew

Ship


----------



## rayrecrok

shape




ray.


----------



## bognormike

bristol


----------



## autostratus

fashion 

(Just couldn't put anything else, could I?  )


----------



## bognormike

statement


----------



## autostratus

witness


----------



## rayrecrok

material



ray.


----------



## autostratus

bale


----------



## aldra

Straw


----------



## bognormike

jack


----------



## rayrecrok

lift



ray.


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## Scattycat

motion


----------



## autostratus

slow


----------



## suedew

Gin :roll: :wink:


----------



## autostratus

palace


----------



## loddy

Tea party


----------



## autostratus

Boston


----------



## rayrecrok

Massachusetts



ray.


----------



## autostratus

song


----------



## bognormike

tune


----------



## autostratus

engine


----------



## Chrys

Steam


----------



## bognormike

heat


----------



## autostratus

pump


----------



## rayrecrok

transfer



ray.


----------



## autostratus

deadline


----------



## bognormike

tax


----------



## Chrys

Evasion


----------



## autostratus

invasion


----------



## rayrecrok

encroach



ray.


----------



## suedew

cockroach


----------



## autostratus

cockpit


----------



## rayrecrok

plane




ray.


----------



## autostratus

joinery


----------



## rayrecrok

woodwork



ray.


----------



## autostratus

beetle


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatle.



ray.


----------



## autostratus

band


----------



## rayrecrok

rubber




ray.


----------



## autostratus

prevention


----------



## suedew

cure


----------



## aldra

Leather


----------



## rayrecrok

hide




ray.


----------



## carol

Seek


----------



## valphil

enlightenment


----------



## autostratus

switch


----------



## bognormike

light


----------



## aldra

Dark


----------



## bognormike

night


----------



## Chrys

Light


----------



## bognormike

sun


----------



## autostratus

heaven


----------



## rayrecrok

above



ray.


----------



## autostratus

beyond


----------



## rayrecrok

expectations



ray.


----------



## aldra

Great


----------



## autostratus

fire


----------



## rayrecrok

command



ray.


----------



## aldra

Demand


----------



## autostratus

remand


----------



## suedew

custody


----------



## autostratus

children


----------



## Scattycat

expensive


----------



## autostratus

expansive


----------



## rayrecrok

vast



ray.


----------



## autostratus

vest


----------



## rayrecrok

string



ray.


----------



## autostratus

joint


----------



## bognormike

spliff


----------



## autostratus

weed


----------



## rayrecrok

garden


ray.


----------



## autostratus

furniture


----------



## Scattycat

bed


----------



## autostratus

roses


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolates




ray.


----------



## autostratus

variety


----------



## Chrys

Club


----------



## autostratus

sandwich


----------



## rayrecrok

chip



ray.


----------



## autostratus

pin


----------



## suedew

stripe


----------



## rayrecrok

zebra



ray.


----------



## autostratus

safari


----------



## Chrys

Park


----------



## autostratus

ride


----------



## Scattycat

bike


----------



## rayrecrok

push



ray.


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## suedew

escallator


----------



## bognormike

stairs


----------



## autostratus

stares


----------



## Lori15

Rude


----------



## rayrecrok

cheeky



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Girls


----------



## autostratus

rustic


----------



## rayrecrok

unrefined



ray.


----------



## autostratus

crude


----------



## rayrecrok

oil



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Well


----------



## autostratus

healthy


----------



## Chrys

Eating


----------



## bognormike

meal


----------



## rayrecrok

worm



ray.


----------



## aldra

Worm


----------



## rayrecrok

twins :lol: 

ray.


----------



## suedew

multiples


----------



## autostratus

Staples


----------



## aldra

Paper


----------



## Chrys

Chase


----------



## rayrecrok

me :lol: 


ray.


----------



## aldra

Where, how ops

I


----------



## autostratus

when


----------



## aldra

If


----------



## autostratus

only!


----------



## bognormike

solely


----------



## aldra

Spiritual


----------



## autostratus

experience


----------



## grizzlyj

required


----------



## Chrys

Needed


----------



## rayrecrok

wanted



ray.


----------



## autostratus

fugitive


----------



## suedew

sanctuary


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## rayrecrok

mouse



ray.


----------



## autostratus

mat


----------



## carol

Computer


----------



## rayrecrok

chip



ray.


----------



## autostratus

block


----------



## rayrecrok

paving




ray.


----------



## autostratus

drive


----------



## Chrys

Hard


----------



## rayrecrok

diamond



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

geeezer


----------



## autostratus

Iceland


----------



## Chrys

Foods


----------



## autostratus

drinks


----------



## bognormike

glasses


----------



## Scattycat

sun


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## Chrys

Sand


----------



## autostratus

desert


----------



## Scattycat

Camel


----------



## suedew

smell


----------



## bognormike

nose


----------



## autostratus

bag


----------



## Chrys

Paper


----------



## rayrecrok

plane



ray.


----------



## autostratus

smooth


----------



## rayrecrok

silky



ray.


----------



## autostratus

coat


----------



## Chrys

Hanger


----------



## rayrecrok

on



ray.


----------



## autostratus

looker


----------



## rayrecrok

beautiful



ray.


----------



## autostratus

vista


----------



## bognormike

windows


----------



## suedew

Linux


----------



## bognormike

system


----------



## autostratus

tools


----------



## Chrys

Carpenter's


----------



## bognormike

music


----------



## autostratus

maestro


----------



## grizzlyj

genius


----------



## autostratus

Einstein


----------



## bognormike

theory


----------



## rayrecrok

idea



ray.


----------



## autostratus

Ikea


----------



## rayrecrok

chipboard



ray.


----------



## autostratus

mortarboard


----------



## bognormike

degree


----------



## suedew

Oxbridge


----------



## rayrecrok

learning



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

mistakes


----------



## autostratus

deliberate


----------



## rayrecrok

meant



ray.


----------



## autostratus

intention


----------



## bognormike

attention


----------



## autostratus

parade


----------



## suedew

ground


----------



## autostratus

almonds


----------



## suedew

allergy


----------



## Chrys

Nut


----------



## autostratus

cats


----------



## suedew

Cradle


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## Chrys

Cap


----------



## BillCreer

handi


----------



## suedew

Useless


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbish


ray.


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## bognormike

delivery


----------



## autostratus

birth


----------



## suedew

control


----------



## autostratus

freak


----------



## rayrecrok

out



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Doors


----------



## autostratus

step


----------



## suedew

aerobics


----------



## bognormike

exercise


----------



## Scattycat

exhausted


----------



## autostratus

gymnasium


----------



## rayrecrok

equipment




ray.


----------



## autostratus

tackle


----------



## rayrecrok

rugby




ray.


----------



## autostratus

oval


----------



## bognormike

egg


----------



## autostratus

shell


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Scattycat

olive


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## rayrecrok

knight




ray.


----------



## autostratus

armour


----------



## suedew

plating


----------



## autostratus

silver


----------



## rayrecrok

Hiho. :wink: :lol: 




ra.


----------



## Scattycat

. . . and . . .


----------



## suedew

away :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

vacation



ray.


----------



## autostratus

touring


----------



## rayrecrok

car




ray.


----------



## aldra

Cable


----------



## autostratus

communication


----------



## rayrecrok

mobile



ray.


----------



## bognormike

breakdown


----------



## BillCreer

nineteenth


----------



## autostratus

century


----------



## bognormike

ton


----------



## autostratus

weight


----------



## rayrecrok

scales



ray.


----------



## Scattycat

dragon


----------



## autostratus

nostrils


----------



## Chrys

Nasal


----------



## autostratus

spray


----------



## suedew

paint


----------



## rayrecrok

face




ray.


----------



## autostratus

cliff


----------



## rayrecrok

pensioner :lol: 




ray.


----------



## Chrys

Retired


----------



## autostratus

hurt


----------



## rayrecrok

TKO


ray.


----------



## autostratus

towel


----------



## bognormike

tea


----------



## rayrecrok

China





ray.


----------



## Chrys

Clay


----------



## autostratus

pidgeon


----------



## suedew

pie


----------



## Chrys

Dish


----------



## autostratus

satellite


----------



## Scattycat

foot-print


----------



## autostratus

map


----------



## suedew

lost


----------



## autostratus

horizon


----------



## Chrys

Holidays


----------



## rayrecrok

Madonna



ray.


----------



## autostratus

fallen


----------



## Chrys

Hero


----------



## bognormike

heroine


----------



## autostratus

novel


----------



## bognormike

book


----------



## autostratus

reserve


----------



## rayrecrok

mine



ray.


----------



## autostratus

lead


----------



## rayrecrok

dog




ray.


----------



## moblee

Tired


----------



## autostratus

sleep


----------



## bognormike

walk


----------



## autostratus

run


----------



## rayrecrok

race




ray.


----------



## autostratus

relations


----------



## rayrecrok

family



ray.


----------



## autostratus

film


----------



## rayrecrok

buff



ray.


----------



## autostratus

polish


----------



## Chrys

French


----------



## autostratus

language


----------



## suedew

undertanding


----------



## bognormike

agreement


----------



## autostratus

differences


----------



## Scattycat

opposites


----------



## autostratus

attraction


----------



## bognormike

physical


----------



## autostratus

examination


----------



## bognormike

pass


----------



## autostratus

shoot


----------



## rosalan

fire


----------



## autostratus

log


----------



## rayrecrok

jam




ray.


----------



## autostratus

sponge


----------



## suedew

victoria


----------



## rayrecrok

Queen




ray.


----------



## autostratus

bee


----------



## Chrys

Sting


----------



## autostratus

conman


----------



## bognormike

politician


----------



## rayrecrok

Whiskygalore. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Hebrides


----------



## rayrecrok

Muck




ray.


----------



## bognormike

brass


----------



## autostratus

monkeys


----------



## rosalan

gibbons


----------



## autostratus

stamps


----------



## bognormike

rubber


----------



## autostratus

banned


----------



## rayrecrok

outlawed




ray.


----------



## autostratus

banished


----------



## Scattycat

pariah


----------



## suedew

pirannha


----------



## bognormike

fish


----------



## rayrecrok

angle



ray.


----------



## autostratus

obtuse


----------



## rayrecrok

thick



ray.


----------



## autostratus

treacle


----------



## Scattycat

tart


----------



## autostratus

jam


----------



## rayrecrok

stuck





ray.


----------



## autostratus

pasted


----------



## rayrecrok

thumped



ray.


----------



## autostratus

hammered


----------



## rayrecrok

inebriated




ray.


----------



## autostratus

drunk


----------



## bognormike

swallow


----------



## autostratus

swift


----------



## suedew

escape


----------



## Chrys

Freedom


----------



## autostratus

fighter


----------



## Chrys

Plane


----------



## rosalan

ordinary


----------



## autostratus

special


----------



## bognormike

constable


----------



## autostratus

painter


----------



## bognormike

decorator


----------



## autostratus

wallpaper


----------



## rayrecrok

flock



ray.


----------



## suedew

herd


----------



## autostratus

listened


----------



## rayrecrok

hear



ray.


----------



## autostratus

there


----------



## bognormike

everywhere


----------



## autostratus

Beatles........(Here, there and everywhere)


----------



## bognormike

fab


----------



## alhod

Four


----------



## autostratus

arm


----------



## bognormike

leg


----------



## autostratus

before


----------



## rayrecrok

wicket




ray.


----------



## autostratus

bowler


----------



## rayrecrok

hat




ray.


----------



## Chrys

Trick


----------



## bognormike

cyclist


----------



## suedew

uni


----------



## aldra

Students


----------



## autostratus

rag


----------



## rayrecrok

trade




ray.


----------



## autostratus

union


----------



## rayrecrok

solidarity




ray.


----------



## autostratus

liquidity


----------



## rayrecrok

selling



ray.


----------



## autostratus

store


----------



## rayrecrok

hoard



ray.


----------



## autostratus

rubbish


----------



## suedew

garage (full of lol)


----------



## autostratus

music


----------



## rosalan

jazz


----------



## autostratus

smooth


----------



## rayrecrok

polished




ray.


----------



## autostratus

suave


----------



## rayrecrok

charming




ray.


----------



## autostratus

prince


----------



## rayrecrok

Royalty



ray.


----------



## autostratus

coronation


----------



## bognormike

anthem


----------



## autostratus

stand


----------



## Chrys

Easy


----------



## rayrecrok

music




ray


----------



## autostratus

maestro


----------



## bognormike

austin


----------



## autostratus

allegro


----------



## rayrecrok

Austin



ray.


----------



## autostratus

allegro


----------



## bognormike

Fast


----------



## autostratus

loose


----------



## suedew

women :roll: :lol:


----------



## Fairportgoer

Moaning


----------



## BillCreer

good


----------



## autostratus

afternoon


----------



## aldra

Tea


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## Chrys

Animal


----------



## autostratus

safari


----------



## suedew

memories


----------



## autostratus

photographs


----------



## rayrecrok

image



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Rights


----------



## autostratus

imagination


----------



## rayrecrok

vision



ray.


----------



## bigtwin

hire


----------



## autostratus

motorhome


----------



## rayrecrok

white.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

coat


----------



## suedew

paint


----------



## autostratus

landscape


----------



## rayrecrok

country




ray.


----------



## autostratus

bumpkin


----------



## suedew

pumpkin


----------



## autostratus

vegetable


----------



## rayrecrok

soup




ray.


----------



## autostratus

fog


----------



## rosalan

lights


----------



## Chrys

Traffic


----------



## autostratus

dense


----------



## suedew

challenged


----------



## bognormike

question


----------



## autostratus

unanswerable


----------



## bognormike

reply


----------



## rayrecrok

respond




ray.


----------



## autostratus

correspondent


----------



## suedew

shoes


----------



## Chrys

Handbags


----------



## autostratus

purses


----------



## BillCreer

Perseus


----------



## autostratus

mythology


----------



## suedew

gassing :roll:


----------



## autostratus

grassing


----------



## rayrecrok

turf



ray.


----------



## valphil

easy


----------



## autostratus

rider


----------



## bognormike

horse


----------



## autostratus

dressage


----------



## bognormike

prancing


----------



## autostratus

dancing


----------



## BillCreer

mincing


----------



## autostratus

boning


----------



## rayrecrok

sex 8O 8O 8O :lol: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

coal


----------



## autostratus

face


----------



## Chrys

Cream


----------



## autostratus

teas


----------



## bognormike

tease


----------



## autostratus

comb


----------



## valphil

over


----------



## bognormike

out


----------



## rayrecrok

exit



ray.


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## bognormike

tree


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## rayrecrok

portrait




ray.


----------



## autostratus

landscape


----------



## Chrys

Painter


----------



## bognormike

brush


----------



## autostratus

stroke


----------



## suedew

seizure


----------



## autostratus

bailiffs


----------



## Chrys

Custodian


----------



## autostratus

keeper


----------



## Chrys

Goal


----------



## autostratus

score


----------



## suedew

twenty


----------



## autostratus

(-twenty) vision


----------



## Chrys

Express


----------



## autostratus

train


----------



## Chrys

Steam


----------



## autostratus

iron


----------



## bognormike

stone


----------



## autostratus

ground


----------



## bognormike

earth


----------



## autostratus

fox


----------



## suedew

bar


----------



## rayrecrok

judiciary




ray.


----------



## bognormike

bench


----------



## autostratus

garden


----------



## rayrecrok

plant



ray.


----------



## autostratus

generator


----------



## suedew

noise


----------



## autostratus

abatement


----------



## bognormike

society


----------



## autostratus

company


----------



## bognormike

limited


----------



## Chrys

Liability


----------



## rayrecrok

public




ray.


----------



## autostratus

toilets


----------



## rayrecrok

bog



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Oak


----------



## autostratus

apple


----------



## rosalan

tree


----------



## autostratus

shoe


----------



## Chrys

Lace


----------



## autostratus

curtain


----------



## bognormike

call


----------



## autostratus

text


----------



## bognormike

type


----------



## rayrecrok

approved



ray.


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## rayrecrok

holidays





ray.


----------



## autostratus

staycation


----------



## rayrecrok

local




ray.


----------



## autostratus

politics


----------



## suedew

again


----------



## autostratus

continuously


----------



## rosalan

endlessly


----------



## rayrecrok

loop




ray.


----------



## autostratus

aerobatics


----------



## rayrecrok

flying



ray.


----------



## bognormike

pigs


----------



## autostratus

blankets


----------



## bognormike

sheet


----------



## autostratus

calender (no mistake!)


----------



## suedew

girls


----------



## Chrys

Aloud


----------



## autostratus

sneeze


----------



## rayrecrok

germs




ray.


----------



## henede

disinfectant


Henry


----------



## bognormike

smell


----------



## autostratus

scent


----------



## rayrecrok

trail




ray.


----------



## autostratus

hounds


----------



## rayrecrok

dogs



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Trust


----------



## bognormike

national


----------



## autostratus

identity


----------



## bognormike

card


----------



## rayrecrok

trump  



ray.


----------



## autostratus

millionaire


----------



## Chrys

Lifestyle


----------



## Patty123

motorhoming


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

France


----------



## autostratus

soon


----------



## rayrecrok

later



ray.


----------



## autostratus

tough!


----------



## Chrys

Luck


----------



## autostratus

lick


----------



## rosalan

tongue


----------



## Chrys

Twister


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## Chrys

Proof


----------



## autostratus

reader


----------



## rayrecrok

library



ray.


----------



## autostratus

calibre


----------



## rayrecrok

ammunition



ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

303
Dave p


----------



## autostratus

rifle


----------



## Chrys

Range


----------



## autostratus

driving


----------



## Chrys

Licence


----------



## autostratus

kill


----------



## rayrecrok

switch



ray.


----------



## autostratus

exchange


----------



## rayrecrok

presents



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Birthday


----------



## autostratus

anniversary


----------



## rosalan

forgotten


----------



## autostratus

doghouse!


----------



## suedew

cathouse


----------



## autostratus

kennels


----------



## rayrecrok

boarding




ray.


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## rosalan

scandal


----------



## autostratus

politician


----------



## rosalan

burden


----------



## autostratus

heavy


----------



## rayrecrok

weight




ray.


----------



## bognormike

less


----------



## autostratus

lass


----------



## bognormike

lad


----------



## autostratus

ladder


----------



## bognormike

step


----------



## autostratus

father


----------



## rayrecrok

male




ray.


----------



## autostratus

escort


----------



## Chrys

Ford


----------



## autostratus

stream


----------



## rayrecrok

torrent



ray.


----------



## autostratus

(file) sharing


----------



## rayrecrok

joint



ray.


----------



## bognormike

partner


----------



## rayrecrok

spouse



ray.


----------



## autostratus

Marriage


----------



## rayrecrok

vows




ray.


----------



## autostratus

promises


----------



## Chrys

Broken


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## Chrys

Vinyl


----------



## suedew

pvc (couldn't spell full word ) :lol:


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 

plastic


----------



## autostratus

surgery


----------



## rayrecrok

operation



ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Undercover


----------



## autostratus

porch


----------



## rayrecrok

roof



ray.


----------



## autostratus

tiles


----------



## rayrecrok

Roman



ray.


----------



## autostratus

nose


----------



## suedew

job


----------



## autostratus

employed


----------



## rayrecrok

paid




ray.


----------



## autostratus

fee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Fi


----------



## Chrys

Fo


----------



## autostratus

fumb


----------



## suedew

posterior :lol:


----------



## autostratus

exterior


----------



## rayrecrok

paint



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Brush


----------



## rayrecrok

yard




ray.


----------



## autostratus

foot


----------



## rayrecrok

ball




ray.


----------



## Chrys

Joint


----------



## autostratus

knee


----------



## rayrecrok

jerk



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Reaction


----------



## autostratus

action


----------



## rayrecrok

man




ray.


----------



## rosalan

mannequin


----------



## Fermenter

Model


----------



## autostratus

aeroplane


----------



## rayrecrok

travel


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Agent


----------



## suedew

provocateur


----------



## autostratus

reaction


----------



## suedew

alkaline


----------



## autostratus

neutral


----------



## Chrys

Switzerland


----------



## autostratus

touring


----------



## rayrecrok

car



ray.


----------



## autostratus

wash


----------



## rayrecrok

up



ray.


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## Fermenter

Bra


----------



## autostratus

cup


----------



## suedew

saucer


----------



## autostratus

flying


----------



## rayrecrok

pig


ray.


----------



## autostratus

umbrella


----------



## rayrecrok

wet



ray.


----------



## autostratus

towel


----------



## rayrecrok

terry



ray.


----------



## autostratus

chelsea


----------



## rayrecrok

tractor



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Vintage


----------



## suedew

clothing


----------



## autostratus

store


----------



## rayrecrok

hoard


ray.


----------



## autostratus

miser


----------



## rayrecrok

skinflint



ray.


----------



## autostratus

'careful'


----------



## rayrecrok

steady



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Corner


----------



## suedew

fruit


----------



## rayrecrok

cake


ray.


----------



## autostratus

soap


----------



## Wilmannie

corrie


----------



## autostratus

curry


----------



## rayrecrok

Indian


ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Takeaway


----------



## autostratus

throwaway


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbish



ray.


----------



## autostratus

recycle


----------



## suedew

freecycle


----------



## autostratus

Nottingham


----------



## Chrys

Lace


----------



## autostratus

curtain


----------



## suedew

call


----------



## rayrecrok

visit



ray


----------



## autostratus

pass


----------



## rayrecrok

Snake


ray.


----------



## valphil

rattle


----------



## Chrys

Babies


----------



## autostratus

dummy


----------



## rosalan

crash


----------



## Fermenter

Pad


----------



## autostratus

tablet


----------



## Wilmannie

sweets


----------



## Chrys

Recipes


----------



## autostratus

oven


----------



## rayrecrok

baked



ray.


----------



## autostratus

potato


----------



## suedew

crisps


----------



## autostratus

unsalted


----------



## rayrecrok

tasteless


ray.


----------



## autostratus

healthy


----------



## rayrecrok

wealthy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

(tax) avoidance


----------



## suedew

school


----------



## autostratus

dinners


----------



## Chrys

Romantic


----------



## suedew

disgusting


----------



## autostratus

revolting


----------



## rayrecrok

mob



ray.


----------



## autostratus

cap


----------



## Fermenter

Gun


----------



## rayrecrok

law



ray.


----------



## autostratus

ass


----------



## PincherM

tempted!


----------



## autostratus

seduced


----------



## rayrecrok

OK :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray


----------



## Chrys

Magazine


----------



## autostratus

explosives


----------



## suedew

bomb


----------



## autostratus

atom


----------



## rayrecrok

matter



ray.


----------



## autostratus

space


----------



## Chrys

Race


----------



## rayrecrok

milk




ray.


----------



## autostratus

shake


----------



## bognormike

hands


----------



## rayrecrok

on



ray.


----------



## autostratus

off


----------



## rosalan

days


----------



## autostratus

holiday


----------



## rayrecrok

weather




ray.


----------



## autostratus

climate


----------



## rayrecrok

control



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Room


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## suedew

point


----------



## autostratus

peninsula


----------



## rayrecrok

land



ray.


----------



## bognormike

sea


----------



## autostratus

catch


----------



## Chrys

Phrases


----------



## autostratus

sentence


----------



## suedew

life


----------



## bognormike

living


----------



## rayrecrok

dead



ray.


----------



## autostratus

zone


----------



## Fermenter

Alarm


----------



## Wilmannie

clock


----------



## Chrys

Speaking


----------



## rayrecrok

communicate


ray.


----------



## PincherM

contact


----------



## autostratus

point


----------



## suedew

finger


----------



## autostratus

accuse


----------



## Chrys

Charge


----------



## autostratus

try


----------



## Wilmannie

attempt


----------



## autostratus

failed


----------



## rayrecrok

bust.


ray


----------



## suedew

poker


----------



## autostratus

coal


----------



## PincherM

burner


----------



## autostratus

log


----------



## rayrecrok

chop



ray.


----------



## autostratus

stake


----------



## rayrecrok

post



ray.


----------



## autostratus

parcel


----------



## rayrecrok

wrapping




ray.


----------



## autostratus

gift


----------



## suedew

Horse


----------



## autostratus

trap


----------



## rayrecrok

mouse





ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Jerry


----------



## autostratus

can


----------



## suedew

sardine


----------



## autostratus

overcrowding


----------



## PincherM

overload


----------



## autostratus

fusebox


----------



## rayrecrok

short



ray.


----------



## autostratus

journey


----------



## suedew

hope


----------



## autostratus

glory


----------



## rayrecrok

victory



ray.


----------



## autostratus

roll


----------



## PincherM

bacon


----------



## autostratus

eggs


----------



## Wilmannie

Sundays


----------



## autostratus

Newspaper


----------



## rayrecrok

print


ray.


----------



## suedew

original


----------



## autostratus

Newspaper


----------



## rayrecrok

Déjà vu



tray.


----------



## rosalan

repeat


----------



## rayrecrok

prescription



ray.


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## rayrecrok

acid



ray.


----------



## PincherM

drops


----------



## autostratus

eye


----------



## rayrecrok

candy




ray.


----------



## BillCreer

coloured


----------



## autostratus

collared


----------



## Wilmannie

clergy


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## rayrecrok

collection


ray.


----------



## suedew

stamps


----------



## autostratus

kicks


----------



## rayrecrok

goals




ray.


----------



## autostratus

gaols


----------



## bognormike

gaolers


----------



## rayrecrok

warden



ray.


----------



## autostratus

traffic


----------



## bognormike

sally


----------



## autostratus

aunt


----------



## bognormike

uncle


----------



## suedew

sam


----------



## autostratus

States


----------



## suedew

mess


----------



## autostratus

hall


----------



## rayrecrok

carpet



ray.


----------



## autostratus

binder


----------



## Chrys

Ring


----------



## rayrecrok

toll



ray.


----------



## autostratus

bell


----------



## Chrys

Bottoms


----------



## rayrecrok

bums :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hobos


----------



## rosalan

migratory


----------



## autostratus

birds


----------



## rayrecrok

flying



ray.


----------



## autostratus

trapeze


----------



## Wilmannie

gymnast


----------



## autostratus

icedancer


----------



## Chrys

Skater


----------



## autostratus

rollerblade


----------



## rosalan

bearing


----------



## Chrys

Thrust


----------



## Wilmannie

boost


----------



## autostratus

ego


----------



## Chrys

Personality


----------



## autostratus

disorder


----------



## suedew

government


----------



## autostratus

promises


----------



## rayrecrok

broken



ray.


----------



## autostratus

arrow


----------



## rayrecrok

fletcher



ray.


----------



## suedew

porridge


----------



## autostratus

cholesterol


----------



## Chrys

Good


----------



## Wilmannie

pure


----------



## autostratus

refined


----------



## rayrecrok

posh



ray.


----------



## autostratus

spice


----------



## Chrys

Mixed


----------



## autostratus

bag


----------



## rosalan

wind


----------



## Lennondayz

Mill


----------



## bognormike

stream


----------



## autostratus

Gulf


----------



## suedew

Chasm


----------



## autostratus

cleft


----------



## Chrys

Divided


----------



## autostratus

conquered


----------



## rayrecrok

won



ray.


----------



## autostratus

two


----------



## rayrecrok

twins



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Gemini


----------



## autostratus

horoscope


----------



## rayrecrok

fiction


ray.


----------



## autostratus

thriller


----------



## rayrecrok

album


ray.


----------



## autostratus

photograph


----------



## rayrecrok

snap





ray.


----------



## autostratus

shot


----------



## Chrys

Glass


----------



## autostratus

wine


----------



## Chrys

Bottle


----------



## autostratus

spirits


----------



## Chrys

Ghosts


----------



## suedew

writeres


----------



## autostratus

readers


----------



## Chrys

Digest


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## Lennondayz

Tablets


----------



## Chrys

Sleeping


----------



## rayrecrok

pills



ray.


----------



## autostratus

potions


----------



## rayrecrok

wizard


ray.


----------



## autostratus

comic


----------



## Chrys

Strip


----------



## suedew

Poker


----------



## autostratus

coal


----------



## Wilmannie

mine


----------



## Lennondayz

dreaming


----------



## Lennondayz

oops - missed a couple somewhere - better ignore that one


----------



## autostratus

Wilmannie said:


> mine


drift


----------



## rayrecrok

punch

ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

rum


----------



## autostratus

ration


----------



## rayrecrok

book



ray.


----------



## autostratus

reader


----------



## Lennondayz

'E'


----------



## Chrys

Numbers


----------



## autostratus

addition


----------



## Wilmannie

sums


----------



## autostratus

takeaways


----------



## Chrys

Chinese


----------



## autostratus

chequers


----------



## rayrecrok

draughts


ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

Breezy


----------



## autostratus

bracing


----------



## Lennondayz

invigorating


----------



## Fermenter

Healthy


----------



## autostratus

lifestyle


----------



## johnboscoirl

shift


----------



## rosalan

petticoat


----------



## autostratus

lane


----------



## Chrys

Marking


----------



## autostratus

territory


----------



## rayrecrok

area



ray.


----------



## autostratus

surface


----------



## Chrys

Texture


----------



## autostratus

woven


----------



## rayrecrok

cloth


ray


----------



## autostratus

vicar


----------



## Chrys

Dibley


----------



## autostratus

tiddly


----------



## rayrecrok

inebriated



ray.


----------



## autostratus

nine (One over the eight :wink: )


----------



## Scattycat

Bells


----------



## rayrecrok

whisky


ray


----------



## autostratus

whisk


----------



## rayrecrok

froth



ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

beat


----------



## suedew

Rhythm


----------



## rayrecrok

blues



ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

Blues


----------



## autostratus

twos


----------



## Chrys

Company


----------



## autostratus

store


----------



## rayrecrok

hoard



ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Rubbish


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## Lennondayz

stamp


----------



## Scattycat

petulance


----------



## autostratus

irritation


----------



## Wilmannie

rash


----------



## autostratus

headstrong


----------



## Lennondayz

reckless


----------



## autostratus

fearless


----------



## Fermenter

Brave


----------



## autostratus

chief


----------



## Chrys

Whip


----------



## autostratus

domination


----------



## Lennondayz

overbearing


----------



## autostratus

master


----------



## Wilmannie

expert


----------



## autostratus

witness


----------



## Lennondayz

hostile


----------



## autostratus

enemy


----------



## rayrecrok

foe


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fee


----------



## rayrecrok

tariff



ray


----------



## autostratus

charges


----------



## bognormike

bank


----------



## rayrecrok

turn

ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Left


----------



## autostratus

politics


----------



## rayrecrok

debate




ray.


----------



## autostratus

chamber


----------



## Chrys

Music


----------



## Wilmannie

jazz


----------



## Chrys

Autocruise


----------



## autostratus

Autostratus


----------



## rayrecrok

Elddis


ray.


----------



## autostratus

caravan


----------



## billplant

again


----------



## rayrecrok

repeat


ray,


----------



## Chrys

Performance


----------



## rayrecrok

turn



ray.


----------



## autostratus

you :wink:


----------



## rosalan

personally


----------



## autostratus

responsible


----------



## Scattycat

adult


----------



## autostratus

fiction


----------



## Scattycat

story


----------



## autostratus

tell


----------



## Lennondayz

count


----------



## autostratus

abacus


----------



## Chrys

Calculate


----------



## autostratus

scheming


----------



## Scattycat

politicians


----------



## rayrecrok

election



ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

vote


----------



## autostratus

parties


----------



## rosalan

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Lennondayz

calling


----------



## bognormike

occupation


----------



## autostratus

invasion


----------



## bognormike

force


----------



## autostratus

police


----------



## Soldat

sting


----------



## autostratus

bee


----------



## Lennondayz

spelling


----------



## rosalan

dislexic


----------



## Chrys

People


----------



## autostratus

person


----------



## suedew

Snow (sorry just looked out the window)


----------



## autostratus

joke


----------



## rayrecrok

laugh



ray.


----------



## autostratus

cry


----------



## rayrecrok

baby



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Clothes


----------



## Scattycat

horse


----------



## rayrecrok

mince. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pies


----------



## bognormike

mash


----------



## ThePrisoner

smash


----------



## Lennondayz

collision


----------



## Wilmannie

crash


----------



## suedew

market


----------



## bognormike

rate


----------



## autostratus

evaluate


----------



## Fermenter

Analyse


----------



## autostratus

chemistry


----------



## rayrecrok

experiment


ray.


----------



## autostratus

guineapigs


----------



## rayrecrok

pets



ray.


----------



## autostratus

dogs


----------



## Wilmannie

follows


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## Lennondayz

blazer


----------



## autostratus

cricket


----------



## suedew

chirp


----------



## Citysafe

fish


----------



## Fermenter

phish


----------



## rayrecrok

probe





ray.


----------



## autostratus

space


----------



## Lennondayz

mars


----------



## Wilmannie

bars


----------



## autostratus

socialise


----------



## Wilmannie

Network


----------



## autostratus

rail


----------



## Chrys

Track


----------



## autostratus

field


----------



## rayrecrok

event




ray.


----------



## autostratus

wedding


----------



## suedew

Cake


----------



## Chrys

Stand


----------



## autostratus

deliver


----------



## Wilmannie

baby


----------



## autostratus

bouncer


----------



## Lennondayz

ball


----------



## autostratus

prom


----------



## Chrys

Dress


----------



## Wilmannie

rehearsal


----------



## autostratus

practice


----------



## rayrecrok

architect


ray.


----------



## Fermenter

Designer


----------



## autostratus

set


----------



## suedew

square


----------



## autostratus

bashing


----------



## billplant

politics


----------



## Lennondayz

Parliament


----------



## Chrys

Square


----------



## autostratus

meal


----------



## rayrecrok

worms




ray.


----------



## autostratus

videogame


----------



## bognormike

handset


----------



## autostratus

control


----------



## Chrys

Cruise


----------



## autostratus

seasick


----------



## bognormike

bag


----------



## rayrecrok

paper



ray.


----------



## autostratus

scissors


----------



## Scattycat

Hands


----------



## Wilmannie

dishes


----------



## Chrys

Recipes


----------



## autostratus

bread


----------



## rayrecrok

knife



ray.


----------



## autostratus

sheath


----------



## Lennondayz

cover


----------



## autostratus

charge


----------



## Fermenter

Hand


----------



## autostratus

spring


----------



## rayrecrok

rolls




ray.


----------



## autostratus

master


----------



## suedew

mind


----------



## autostratus

guard


----------



## Chrys

Rail


----------



## autostratus

carriage


----------



## Lennondayz

posture


----------



## Wilmannie

stance


----------



## autostratus

stanza


----------



## Fermenter

Poem


----------



## suedew

help


----------



## autostratus

rescue


----------



## Lennondayz

remedy


----------



## Scattycat

whiskey! (If I take enough it cures most of my ill's,  )


----------



## Chrys

Irish


----------



## autostratus

eyes


----------



## Lennondayz

smiling


----------



## autostratus

world


----------



## suedew

oyster


----------



## rayrecrok

pearl



ray.


----------



## autostratus

wisdom


----------



## Scattycat

teeth


----------



## autostratus

false


----------



## rayrecrok

lie



ray.


----------



## Lennondayz

fib


----------



## autostratus

biff!


----------



## Wilmannie

slang


----------



## autostratus

dialect


----------



## Fermenter

Local


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Newsagent
Dave p


----------



## autostratus

lottery


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Loser
Dave p


----------



## autostratus

millionaire


----------



## Lennondayz

Money


----------



## autostratus

talks


----------



## rayrecrok

conversation


ray.


----------



## autostratus

conversion


----------



## Wilmannie

rates


----------



## autostratus

exchange


----------



## Lennondayz

change


----------



## rayrecrok

swap



ray.


----------



## bognormike

shop


----------



## autostratus

supermarket


----------



## Lennondayz

trolley


----------



## bognormike

bus


----------



## rayrecrok

ticket


ray.


----------



## Scattycat

Just


----------



## autostratus

-ice


----------



## Fermenter

Tea


----------



## rayrecrok

bag



ray.


----------



## Soldat

bin


----------



## suedew

has


----------



## autostratus

not


----------



## Wilmannie

finished


----------



## autostratus

polished


----------



## Lennondayz

shine


----------



## autostratus

SUN!


----------



## Chrys

Loungers


----------



## autostratus

Idlers


----------



## Lennondayz

laid-back


----------



## autostratus

relay


----------



## Lennondayz

race


----------



## autostratus

baton


----------



## Wilmannie

relay


----------



## autostratus

relations


----------



## Soldat

marriage


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## Soldat

sin


----------



## bognormike

enjoyment :!:


----------



## autostratus

sharing


----------



## Fermenter

Bath


----------



## autostratus

shower


----------



## Wilmannie

rainbow


----------



## autostratus

spectrum


----------



## suedew

autistic (no offence intended)


----------



## Chrys

Children


----------



## autostratus

inheritance


----------



## Fermenter

Tax


----------



## suedew

Evasion


----------



## autostratus

invasion


----------



## Chrys

Offensive


----------



## autostratus

smelly


----------



## Wilmannie

socks


----------



## suedew

Shoes


----------



## Wilmannie

dancing


----------



## autostratus

girls


----------



## Fermenter

Boys


----------



## Soldat

fight


----------



## autostratus

contest


----------



## Wilmannie

oppose


----------



## autostratus

defiance


----------



## Scattycat

Opposition


----------



## Chrys

Spokesman


----------



## autostratus

Leader


----------



## bognormike

follower


----------



## Wilmannie

groupie


----------



## Chrys

Fan


----------



## Fermenter

Light


----------



## autostratus

window


----------



## rayrecrok

box


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Carton


----------



## bognormike

cart


----------



## Wilmannie

horse


----------



## Fermenter

Meat


----------



## rayrecrok

flesh



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

pots


----------



## Chrys

Plant


----------



## Scattycat

machinery


----------



## Chrys

Production


----------



## bognormike

mass


----------



## Scattycat

church


----------



## bognormike

warden


----------



## Chrys

Prison


----------



## PincherM

incarcerated


----------



## bognormike

detain


----------



## suedew

remain


----------



## Chrys

Stay


----------



## bognormike

away


----------



## Wilmannie

out


----------



## suedew

law


----------



## Chrys

Breaker


----------



## Wilmannie

wrecks


----------



## bognormike

dive


----------



## Scattycat

snorkel


----------



## suedew

Kenya


----------



## bognormike

? 

africa


----------



## Fermenter

continent


----------



## Scattycat

Europe


----------



## suedew

Aire



bognormike said:


> ?
> 
> africa


Only snorkelled once and that was in Kenya


----------



## bognormike

free


----------



## Wilmannie

speech


----------



## bognormike

talk


----------



## Wilmannie

lecture


----------



## Chrys

Theatre


----------



## bognormike

stage


----------



## Chrys

Door


----------



## autostratus

letterbox


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## autostratus

pillar


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## autostratus

cutter


----------



## Chrys

Boat


----------



## autostratus

hook


----------



## Wilmannie

eye


----------



## autostratus

needle


----------



## Scattycat

annoy


----------



## Chrys

Badger


----------



## autostratus

cull


----------



## suedew

unnecessary


----------



## autostratus

farmer


----------



## suedew

Giles


----------



## bognormike

piles


----------



## Scattycat

country


----------



## bognormike

pub


----------



## autostratus

lunch


----------



## bognormike

pint


----------



## Chrys

Glass


----------



## autostratus

ceiling


----------



## bognormike

sealing


----------



## autostratus

stealing


----------



## suedew

Candy


----------



## Scattycat

Dandy


----------



## autostratus

Beano


----------



## Chrys

Comic


----------



## Scattycat

Relief


----------



## autostratus

constipation


----------



## Wilmannie

blockage


----------



## bognormike

release


----------



## autostratus

Heaven!


----------



## bognormike

hell


----------



## Scattycat

salvation


----------



## autostratus

army


----------



## rayrecrok

boots



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Chemists


----------



## Wilmannie

chemicals


----------



## erneboy

recreational


----------



## autostratus

walks


----------



## Chrys

Wainwright


----------



## autostratus

lakes


----------



## bognormike

river


----------



## autostratus

Ouse


----------



## suedew

navigation


----------



## bognormike

steer


----------



## autostratus

bison


----------



## bognormike

wash 8)


----------



## Fermenter

Up


----------



## Wilmannie

side


----------



## autostratus

down


----------



## Chrys

Eider


----------



## bognormike

duck


----------



## autostratus

dodge


----------



## Wilmannie

trucks


----------



## aldra

Tonka


----------



## Chrys

Toys


----------



## bognormike

pram


----------



## autostratus

buggy


----------



## suedew

antsy


----------



## bognormike

pants :roll:


----------



## autostratus

breathless


----------



## bognormike

anticipation


----------



## suedew

delight


----------



## bognormike

angel


----------



## Chrys

Eyes


----------



## autostratus

lashes


----------



## bognormike

whip


----------



## Wilmannie

Chief


----------



## autostratus

bottlewasher


----------



## Wilmannie

Brush


----------



## suedew

basil


----------



## Chrys

Pesto


----------



## autostratus

tomato


----------



## spykal

Soup


----------



## erneboy

Pea


----------



## bognormike

pod


----------



## spykal

dolphins


----------



## Soldat

seaworld


----------



## autostratus

excursion


----------



## Wilmannie

Trip


----------



## erneboy

fall


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## erneboy

Eats


----------



## Chrys

Everything


----------



## autostratus

Total


----------



## Wilmannie

Sum


----------



## Soldat

money


----------



## autostratus

currency


----------



## erneboy

devalued


----------



## bognormike

float


----------



## autostratus

boat


----------



## Scattycat

oar


----------



## autostratus

either


----------



## Wilmannie

choose


----------



## autostratus

select


----------



## bognormike

posh


----------



## autostratus

spice


----------



## Scattycat

turmeric


----------



## autostratus

ginger


----------



## Wilmannie

nuts


----------



## autostratus

raisins


----------



## suedew

fruitcake


----------



## Chrys

Eccentric


----------



## autostratus

potty


----------



## Scattycat

training


----------



## autostratus

apprentice


----------



## suedew

sugar


----------



## autostratus

fired


----------



## Fermenter

Pottery


----------



## Wilmannie

Jugs


----------



## autostratus

jug


----------



## suedew

lug


----------



## autostratus

heave


----------



## Wilmannie

vomit !


----------



## autostratus

seasick


----------



## bognormike

bag


----------



## suedew

old


----------



## bognormike

young


----------



## Scattycat

ones


----------



## autostratus

fives


----------



## Chrys

Eton


----------



## Wilmannie

privaliged


----------



## Scattycat

toff


----------



## Fermenter

Aristocracy


----------



## bognormike

class


----------



## Wilmannie

school


----------



## Scattycat

cane


----------



## autostratus

hands


----------



## bognormike

feet


----------



## autostratus

corn


----------



## bognormike

pad


----------



## Wilmannie

iPad


----------



## autostratus

download


----------



## granny68

file


----------



## suedew

rasp


----------



## Wilmannie

raspberry


----------



## autostratus

tart


----------



## Chrys

Sour


----------



## autostratus

rhubarb


----------



## bognormike

custard


----------



## Chrys

Cream


----------



## bognormike

ginger (Baker) 8)


----------



## autostratus

biscuit


----------



## suedew

auburn


----------



## Wilmannie

redhead


----------



## autostratus

bottle


----------



## bognormike

top


----------



## Scattycat

circus


----------



## granny68

clown


----------



## bognormike

comedy


----------



## Chrys

Films


----------



## Wilmannie

clingfilm


----------



## bognormike

food


----------



## suedew

fish


----------



## bognormike

hook


----------



## Fermenter

line


----------



## bognormike

sinker :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Titanic


----------



## Scattycat

blunder


----------



## suedew

bus(s)


----------



## Wilmannie

timetable


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## Scattycat

Classroom


----------



## Chrys

Teacher


----------



## autostratus

pupil


----------



## Wilmannie

studies


----------



## autostratus

quiet


----------



## Chrys

Life


----------



## autostratus

sentence


----------



## suedew

phrase


----------



## autostratus

strawberry


----------



## Wilmannie

patch


----------



## autostratus

recycle


----------



## Soldat

pollution


----------



## Chrys

Contamination


----------



## autostratus

radioactive


----------



## Soldat

nukeadmin!


----------



## Christine600

Scripting


----------



## autostratus

language


----------



## Chrys

Foreign


----------



## Wilmannie

alien


----------



## suedew

green


----------



## autostratus

inexperienced


----------



## apxc15

Naive




Pete 8)


----------



## autostratus

unsophisticated


----------



## Fermenter

Crude


----------



## autostratus

oil


----------



## Wilmannie

slick


----------



## rayrecrok

quick


ray.


----------



## autostratus

silver


----------



## Chrys

Jewellery


----------



## autostratus

bling


----------



## Wilmannie

fling


----------



## bognormike

flan


----------



## autostratus

Quiche


----------



## Chrys

Recipe


----------



## rayrecrok

instructions


ray.


----------



## autostratus

orders


----------



## Wilmannie

last !


----------



## autostratus

penultimate


----------



## bognormike

ultimatum


----------



## autostratus

(final) demand


----------



## suedew

supply (and demand :roll: )


----------



## bognormike

economics


----------



## autostratus

home


----------



## bognormike

away


----------



## autostratus

team


----------



## Fermenter

Game


----------



## Wilmannie

pheasant


----------



## autostratus

roadkill


----------



## Chrys

Stew


----------



## bognormike

wild


----------



## autostratus

animals


----------



## suedew

zoo


----------



## Wilmannie

menagerie


----------



## bognormike

manager


----------



## autostratus

aviary


----------



## Wilmannie

budgies!


----------



## suedew

smugglers :wink:


----------



## Fermenter

cove


----------



## Scattycat

cad


----------



## Wilmannie

design. (C.A.D.)


----------



## autostratus

accident (or)


----------



## bognormike

trip


----------



## suedew

ferry


----------



## autostratus

discount


----------



## bognormike

cash


----------



## autostratus

sale


----------



## BillCreer

sharks


----------



## autostratus

teeth


----------



## BillCreer

rack


----------



## Wilmannie

ruin !


----------



## autostratus

impoverish


----------



## Fermenter

Poor


----------



## autostratus

homeless


----------



## Wilmannie

Traveller


----------



## BillCreer

morris


----------



## bognormike

minor


----------



## autostratus

asia


----------



## Wilmannie

Oriental


----------



## bognormike

eastern


----------



## autostratus

promise


----------



## Chrys

Broken


----------



## bognormike

leg


----------



## autostratus

table


----------



## moblee

Pine


----------



## moblee

Needles


----------



## autostratus

craft


----------



## Chrys

Knife


----------



## autostratus

crime


----------



## moblee

Wave


----------



## autostratus

motorhome


----------



## moblee

Facts


----------



## bognormike

truth


----------



## autostratus

dare


----------



## bognormike

dan :lol:


----------



## moblee

Male :roll:


----------



## autostratus

postman


----------



## Wilmannie

Pat !


----------



## moblee

Cow


----------



## bognormike

spotted


----------



## moblee

Teenager 8O :lol:


----------



## bognormike

hormones 8)


----------



## moblee

Puberty


----------



## autostratus

knowalls!


----------



## moblee

Moderators 8O :lol:


----------



## bognormike

politicians


----------



## Fermenter

Expenses


----------



## moblee

Fiddle.


----------



## moblee

Music.


----------



## autostratus

classical


----------



## bognormike

gas


----------



## suedew

attack  :roll: :lol:


----------



## autostratus

fiction


----------



## bognormike

book


----------



## autostratus

reserve


----------



## Chrys

Nature


----------



## autostratus

(or) nurture


----------



## moblee

Protect.


----------



## moblee

Shield.


----------



## bognormike

defend


----------



## autostratus

foul


----------



## Chrys

Play


----------



## suedew

drama


----------



## autostratus

queen


----------



## bognormike

king


----------



## autostratus

rat


----------



## Chrys

Pet


----------



## Wilmannie

Kitten


----------



## bognormike

pussy


----------



## autostratus

willow


----------



## moblee

Tree.


----------



## erneboy

Stump


----------



## bognormike

leg


----------



## autostratus

hugger


----------



## Chrys

Tree


----------



## Nethernut

Pine


----------



## autostratus

furniture


----------



## bognormike

comfort


----------



## Chrys

Blanket


----------



## autostratus

douvet


----------



## Wilmannie

cover


----------



## suedew

letter


----------



## Suzysetter

box


----------



## Wilmannie

chocolates!!


----------



## autostratus

naughty


----------



## Chrys

Jokes


----------



## autostratus

trivia


----------



## Wilmannie

pursuits


----------



## bognormike

chase


----------



## Fermenter

Catch


----------



## moblee

Phrase.


----------



## autostratus

strawberry


----------



## bognormike

cream


----------



## Chrys

Tea


----------



## Suzysetter

biscuit


----------



## autostratus

bed


----------



## moblee

Room


----------



## moblee

Staff


----------



## autostratus

rod


----------



## Chrys

Fishing


----------



## autostratus

trawler


----------



## bognormike

drag


----------



## moblee

Queen


----------



## autostratus

reign


----------



## Penquin

jubilee


----------



## Chrys

Clip


----------



## moblee

Bulldog


----------



## autostratus

breed


----------



## moblee

Mate.


----------



## Wilmannie

check. (mate)


----------



## autostratus

gingham


----------



## Wilmannie

curtains


----------



## bognormike

pull


----------



## autostratus

cord


----------



## Wilmannie

coffin


----------



## Penquin

linctus


----------



## autostratus

joined(us)!


----------



## Wilmannie

fused


----------



## autostratus

blackout


----------



## moblee

ARP :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Harp


----------



## moblee

Cherub.


----------



## Chrys

Angelic


----------



## autostratus

religious


----------



## erneboy

Intolerance


----------



## Wilmannie

Flexibility


----------



## autostratus

credibility


----------



## Wilmannie

truth


----------



## coppo

Honesty


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## Wilmannie

money


----------



## Chrys

Belt


----------



## Scattycat

Braces


----------



## bognormike

suspenders


----------



## autostratus

cables


----------



## Wilmannie

ties


----------



## autostratus

cravats


----------



## bognormike

neck


----------



## autostratus

brace


----------



## Wilmannie

teeth


----------



## Chrys

Marks


----------



## bognormike

and


----------



## autostratus

sparks


----------



## bognormike

electrician


----------



## Wilmannie

Wiring


----------



## autostratus

hard


----------



## bognormike

work


----------



## autostratus

shy


----------



## bognormike

coconut


----------



## Wilmannie

fairground


----------



## autostratus

roundabout


----------



## Fermenter

Magic


----------



## Wilmannie

Moments


----------



## autostratus

rotation


----------



## Wilmannie

turn


----------



## autostratus

act


----------



## Scattycat

Play


----------



## autostratus

group


----------



## erneboy

extremist


----------



## autostratus

pacifist


----------



## Wilmannie

doves


----------



## bognormike

pigeon


----------



## Wilmannie

chested !!


----------



## moblee

Flat


----------



## Wilmannie

battery


----------



## moblee

Charge


----------



## Wilmannie

criminal


----------



## autostratus

cavalry


----------



## moblee

Horses


----------



## Fermenter

courses


----------



## Scattycat

circuit


----------



## autostratus

short


----------



## Chrys

Bread


----------



## autostratus

toast


----------



## erneboy

Cheers


----------



## autostratus

jeers


----------



## erneboy

Tears


----------



## autostratus

rips


----------



## erneboy

Deceaseds


----------



## autostratus

relative


----------



## erneboy

comparative


----------



## autostratus

quantative


----------



## erneboy

easing


----------



## autostratus

loosening


----------



## Scattycat

Nuts


----------



## Wilmannie

Squirrel


----------



## bognormike

red


----------



## autostratus

<---avatar


----------



## bognormike

download


----------



## autostratus

books


----------



## bognormike

accounts


----------



## autostratus

journal


----------



## Wilmannie

diary


----------



## autostratus

page


----------



## bognormike

turn


----------



## autostratus

coat


----------



## Scattycat

paint


----------



## autostratus

summerhouse


----------



## Chrys

Orangery


----------



## bognormike

juicy


----------



## autostratus

tomatoes


----------



## Wilmannie

garlic


----------



## Chrys

Butter


----------



## autostratus

beans


----------



## bognormike

baked


----------



## moblee

Potato


----------



## bognormike

crisp


----------



## autostratus

crackling


----------



## Wilmannie

pork


----------



## autostratus

chop


----------



## bognormike

karate


----------



## Scattycat

kid


----------



## autostratus

gloves


----------



## rayrecrok

Wool.


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

jumper


----------



## Chrys

Sweater


----------



## autostratus

perspiration


----------



## Scattycat

excersise


----------



## Chrys

Bike


----------



## autostratus

motorcycle


----------



## Chrys

Triumph


----------



## autostratus

celebration


----------



## rayrecrok

Rejoice

Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

Hallelujah!


----------



## autostratus

worship


----------



## Wilmannie

church


----------



## Chrys

Service


----------



## autostratus

community


----------



## Chrys

Centre


----------



## autostratus

circle


----------



## rosalan

radius


----------



## autostratus

ulna


----------



## erneboy

Fracture


----------



## rayrecrok

Line


Ray


----------



## autostratus

out


----------



## Scattycat

owzat!


----------



## rayrecrok

Cricket

Ray


----------



## erneboy

bat


----------



## autostratus

bloodsucker


----------



## Chrys

Scrounger


----------



## autostratus

beggar


----------



## Wilmannie

belief


----------



## Scattycat

Almighty


----------



## autostratus

spouse


----------



## rayrecrok

Marriage


----------



## autostratus

sacrosanct


----------



## Chrys

Sacred


----------



## rayrecrok

Revered


----------



## autostratus

worshipped


----------



## Chrys

Adored


----------



## autostratus

idolised


----------



## Chrys

Loved


----------



## autostratus

hated


----------



## bognormike

enemy


----------



## autostratus

emnity


----------



## PincherM

misspelt
enmity - acrimony


----------



## autostratus

divorce


----------



## bognormike

separate


----------



## autostratus

individual


----------



## bognormike

number


----------



## Chrys

Plates


----------



## autostratus

dinner


----------



## Scattycat

meal


----------



## autostratus

worms


----------



## bognormike

can


----------



## moblee

Beer


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## bognormike

water


----------



## autostratus

ice


----------



## bognormike

cube


----------



## autostratus

Saturday


----------



## bognormike

weekend


----------



## autostratus

break


----------



## rayrecrok

Fracture


Ray


----------



## bognormike

bone


----------



## rayrecrok

Herring


Ray


----------



## autostratus

smoked


----------



## Scattycat

Ham


----------



## autostratus

actor


----------



## bognormike

theatre


----------



## moblee

Operating


----------



## autostratus

system


----------



## bognormike

method


----------



## autostratus

way


----------



## Fermenter

Penine


----------



## autostratus

benign


----------



## bognormike

bland


----------



## autostratus

uninteresting (food)


----------



## rayrecrok

dull


ray.


----------



## bognormike

bright


----------



## autostratus

eyes


----------



## PincherM

black


----------



## moblee

Knight


----------



## Wilmannie

Armour


----------



## bognormike

armed


----------



## autostratus

guard


----------



## PincherM

defend


----------



## LyndaT

Birthday


----------



## LyndaT

Ok I'm new  I clicked into a random page, the last word was "date", I thought it was the last page.....alright!!!!!!! lol





Ferdinand


----------



## autostratus

(the) Great


----------



## bognormike

grate


----------



## autostratus

nutmeg


----------



## bognormike

football


----------



## autostratus

Brazil


----------



## bognormike

nuts


----------



## autostratus

raisins


----------



## Wilmannie

Cake


----------



## rosalan

Antoinette


----------



## autostratus

Queen


----------



## Scattycat

Mercury


----------



## autostratus

thermometer


----------



## erneboy

rectal


----------



## rosalan

warts?


----------



## PincherM

verruca


----------



## rosalan

verulamium


----------



## autostratus

roman


----------



## rosalan

(in the) Gloaming


----------



## autostratus

Scotland


----------



## Wilmannie

Home !


----------



## autostratus

sweet


----------



## erneboy

Blockbuster


----------



## autostratus

bomb


----------



## erneboy

Blitz



(ballroom)


----------



## Scattycat

dance


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## erneboy

Rubber


----------



## bognormike

plant


----------



## LyndaT

Robert


----------



## autostratus

bobby


----------



## bognormike

copper


----------



## autostratus

thieves


----------



## Scattycat

scumbags


----------



## autostratus

rubbish


----------



## bognormike

tip


----------



## autostratus

iceberg


----------



## rayrecrok

Titanic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

voyage


----------



## bognormike

trip


----------



## Scattycat

tumble


----------



## autostratus

dry


----------



## dmet

Clean


----------



## autostratus

bright


----------



## rosalan

child


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## Wilmannie

Washing


----------



## rayrecrok

up



ray


----------



## bognormike

side


----------



## bognormike

down


----------



## autostratus

duvet


----------



## Wilmannie

bedtime


----------



## bognormike

milk


----------



## moblee

Udders :lol:


----------



## autostratus

calves


----------



## bognormike

beef


----------



## autostratus

musclebound


----------



## bognormike

steroid


----------



## Wilmannie

drugs


----------



## junian

Saville


----------



## bognormike

???

gang


----------



## Wilmannie

warfare


----------



## bognormike

chemical


----------



## Chrys

Elements


----------



## autostratus

weather


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## moblee

coat


----------



## Wilmannie

(of) Arms


----------



## bognormike

legs


----------



## autostratus

stockings


----------



## Wilmannie

garters


----------



## Chrys

Wedding


----------



## autostratus

reception


----------



## moblee

Class :wink:


----------



## bognormike

upper


----------



## moblee

Crust


----------



## autostratus

loaf


----------



## bognormike

oaf


----------



## PincherM

blockhead


----------



## Wilmannie

Woodentop!


----------



## bognormike

puppet


----------



## autostratus

muffin (the mule)


----------



## bognormike

toasted


----------



## moblee

Crumpet.


----------



## PincherM

muffin


----------



## bognormike

mule


----------



## autostratus

drugs


----------



## Wilmannie

Prevention


----------



## bognormike

cure


----------



## autostratus

ham


----------



## bognormike

actor


----------



## BillCreer

thespians


----------



## autostratus

theatre


----------



## suedew

surgery


----------



## autostratus

receptionist


----------



## Wilmannie

greeter


----------



## autostratus

Manchester


----------



## suedew

ship-canal :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Midi


----------



## moblee

Skirt


----------



## autostratus

periphery


----------



## Wilmannie

edge


----------



## autostratus

crevice


----------



## Wilmannie

crack


----------



## alhod

Joke


----------



## PincherM

jape


----------



## autostratus

laughter


----------



## rayrecrok

hilarious


ray.


----------



## autostratus

funny


----------



## rosalan

dunny


----------



## autostratus

outhouse


----------



## Wilmannie

Phew!


----------



## autostratus

pilots


----------



## erneboy

aerialists


----------



## autostratus

acrobatics


----------



## Wilmannie

Circus


----------



## autostratus

tumblers


----------



## Wilmannie

drinks!


----------



## autostratus

cheers


----------



## Wilmannie

toast


----------



## autostratus

marmalade


----------



## BillCreer

obladi


----------



## Scattycat

oblada


----------



## Wilmannie

Beatles


----------



## bognormike

beetle


----------



## autostratus

spider


----------



## Wilmannie

Web


----------



## autostratus

address


----------



## PincherM

location


----------



## autostratus

rent


----------



## Wilmannie

Property


----------



## rosalan

Mine are we due for a new Chapter?


Alan


----------



## autostratus

mysterious


----------



## Wilmannie

puzzle


----------



## autostratus

enigma


----------



## bognormike

variations


----------



## autostratus

varieties


----------



## autostratus

varieties


----------



## Wilmannie

types


----------



## autostratus

keyboard


----------



## bognormike

text


----------



## Chrys

Speak


----------



## autostratus

hear


----------



## bognormike

here


----------



## rosalan

pardon?


----------



## Wilmannie

Excuse


----------



## bognormike

me


----------



## autostratus

Tarzan


----------



## bognormike

jungle


----------



## autostratus

wildlife


----------



## Scattycat

garden


----------



## bognormike

lawn


----------



## autostratus

tennis


----------



## bognormike

balls


----------



## Wilmannie

golf


----------



## autostratus

cart


----------



## bognormike

horse


----------



## autostratus

rocking


----------



## Wilmannie

chair


----------



## bognormike

rail


----------



## Scattycat

travel


----------



## Wilmannie

Tour


----------



## bognormike

tower


----------



## Wilmannie

Camelot


----------



## bognormike

knight


----------



## Wilmannie

charger. !!


----------



## bognormike

battery


----------



## Wilmannie

hens


----------



## Chrys

Teeth


----------



## bognormike

gums


----------



## Chrys

Wine


----------



## autostratus

units


----------



## suedew

kitchen


----------



## autostratus

cabinet


----------



## bognormike

minister


----------



## Wilmannie

Church


----------



## autostratus

warden


----------



## rayrecrok

authority


ray


----------



## Chrys

Local


----------



## Wilmannie

polis. !!


----------



## bognormike

vote


----------



## autostratus

spoil


----------



## suedew

sport


----------



## autostratus

lions


----------



## bognormike

den


----------



## Chrys

Dirty


----------



## autostratus

tricks


----------



## Wilmannie

cards


----------



## bognormike

suit


----------



## autostratus

suite


----------



## bognormike

sofa


----------



## autostratus

further


----------



## bognormike

than


----------



## autostratus

thain


----------



## bognormike

fantasy


----------



## autostratus

island


----------



## Dibbles1

Brownsea


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## bognormike

head


----------



## suedew

lines


----------



## Wilmannie

Parallel


----------



## autostratus

universe


----------



## Wilmannie

Mr. :lol:


----------



## autostratus

misses


----------



## suedew

hits


----------



## bognormike

website


----------



## autostratus

address


----------



## Dibbles1

Speech


----------



## autostratus

hearing


----------



## rosalan

M'lud

Alan


----------



## autostratus

Yes


----------



## rosalan

yes?


----------



## bognormike

know


----------



## rosalan

indubitably


----------



## BillCreer

blubblub


----------



## autostratus

crying?


----------



## suedew

possum


----------



## Dibbles1

Furrrrry


----------



## Wilmannie

What?


----------



## autostratus

which


----------



## bognormike

wizard


----------



## autostratus

spell


----------



## Wilmannie

Dictionary


----------



## autostratus

Oxford


----------



## bognormike

united (thanks for the lead-in Gillian!!)


----------



## autostratus

damnation!


----------



## rosalan

damnation?


----------



## autostratus

dalmation


----------



## rosalan

Bitch!


----------



## bognormike

dog


----------



## rosalan

doggerel


----------



## Wilmannie

verse


----------



## autostratus

versus


----------



## rosalan

Wurst


----------



## bognormike

best


----------



## autostratus

overcome


----------



## Wilmannie

upset


----------



## autostratus

stomach


----------



## rayrecrok

gut


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## rosalan

search


----------



## rayrecrok

lost


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tribe


----------



## Dibbles1

tattoo


----------



## Wilmannie

Edinburgh.


----------



## Dibbles1

Kilt :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

swinging


----------



## Dibbles1

Breeze :lol:


----------



## bognormike

draught


----------



## Wilmannie

beer


----------



## Dibbles1

glubglubglub


----------



## bognormike

inebriated


----------



## Wilmannie

Stupid


----------



## Dibbles1

Cameron


----------



## rosalan

Lowlander


----------



## autostratus

border


----------



## Dibbles1

cross :evil:


----------



## suedew

breed


----------



## autostratus

multiply


----------



## suedew

add


----------



## Wilmannie

sum


----------



## autostratus

sump


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Wilmannie

sun


----------



## bognormike

moon


----------



## Wilmannie

bums !


----------



## autostratus

vagrants


----------



## Wilmannie

homeless


----------



## Dibbles1

£1


----------



## Wilmannie

money


----------



## autostratus

programme


----------



## Scattycat

excel


----------



## autostratus

surpass


----------



## bognormike

better


----------



## autostratus

batter


----------



## rayrecrok

hit



ray.


----------



## Dibbles1

hammer


----------



## bognormike

nail


----------



## Dibbles1

Ouch!


----------



## rayrecrok

pain


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pane


----------



## rayrecrok

window



ray.


----------



## autostratus

opening


----------



## Zebedee

gambit


----------



## autostratus

move


----------



## rosalan

static


----------



## autostratus

caravan


----------



## Wilmannie

tugger


----------



## autostratus

war


----------



## bognormike

peace


----------



## autostratus

portion


----------



## Wilmannie

part


----------



## autostratus

separate


----------



## bognormike

split


----------



## Wilmannie

banana


----------



## autostratus

bandana


----------



## Wilmannie

Mexicans


----------



## bognormike

chilli


----------



## autostratus

pepper


----------



## bognormike

salt


----------



## Scattycat

fish


----------



## Wilmannie

chips


----------



## autostratus

carpenter


----------



## bognormike

wood


----------



## Wilmannie

Trees


----------



## bognormike

climb


----------



## autostratus

exhaustion


----------



## suedew

heat


----------



## bognormike

final


----------



## Wilmannie

last


----------



## rayrecrok

cobblers


ray.


----------



## autostratus

leather


----------



## bognormike

shoes


----------



## rayrecrok

suede



ray


----------



## bognormike

puppies


----------



## autostratus

litter


----------



## suedew

lout


----------



## autostratus

tagged


----------



## rayrecrok

Identification



Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Identification



Ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

passport


----------



## autostratus

ferry


----------



## bognormike

fairy


----------



## Wilmannie

Liquid :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

oxygen



ray


----------



## autostratus

welding


----------



## rayrecrok

rod



ray


----------



## autostratus

pole


----------



## bognormike

vault


----------



## autostratus

savings


----------



## rayrecrok

squirrel :wink: 

ray


----------



## Wilmannie

red


----------



## suedew

robin


----------



## rayrecrok

barsteward:lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## bognormike

club


----------



## autostratus

heart


----------



## Wilmannie

start


----------



## bognormike

stop


----------



## autostratus

line


----------



## Wilmannie

Royal


----------



## TDG

baby


----------



## autostratus

walker


----------



## bognormike

hike


----------



## autostratus

hitch


----------



## Wilmannie

glitch


----------



## autostratus

computer


----------



## suedew

programe


----------



## autostratus

basic


----------



## SomersetSteve

economy


----------



## Dibbles1

F***** :lol:


----------



## bognormike

up


----------



## moblee

Down


----------



## autostratus

duvet


----------



## SomersetSteve

bed


----------



## Wilmannie

Post


----------



## bognormike

letter


----------



## autostratus

stamp


----------



## SomersetSteve

duty


----------



## autostratus

officer


----------



## onnilucky

Admiral


----------



## autostratus

butterfly


----------



## bognormike

caterpillar


----------



## autostratus

tractor


----------



## Wilmannie

trailer


----------



## bognormike

wheels


----------



## Chrys

Disease


----------



## SomersetSteve

ailment


----------



## autostratus

afliction


----------



## bognormike

affection


----------



## autostratus

feeling


----------



## 4smiffy

pocket


----------



## autostratus

handkerchief


----------



## bognormike

sneeze


----------



## Wilmannie

tissue


----------



## SomersetSteve

paper


----------



## BillCreer

moon


----------



## Wilmannie

full


----------



## autostratus

empty


----------



## bognormike

tank


----------



## SomersetSteve

engine


----------



## autostratus

Mallard


----------



## bognormike

drake


----------



## autostratus

Hoe


----------



## rosalan

rake


----------



## bognormike

progress


----------



## autostratus

forward


----------



## suedew

mail


----------



## onnilucky

Chain


----------



## autostratus

gang


----------



## bognormike

group


----------



## autostratus

hug


----------



## Wilmannie

loving


----------



## SomersetSteve

caring


----------



## Wilmannie

nurse


----------



## moblee

Uniform


----------



## autostratus

buttons


----------



## bognormike

cinders 8)


----------



## autostratus

dust


----------



## onnilucky

cobwebs


----------



## rosalan

arachnids


----------



## autostratus

dictionary


----------



## suedew

insomnia 


(great cure :wink: )


----------



## bognormike

sleep


----------



## autostratus

walk


----------



## SomersetSteve

talk


----------



## Wilmannie

speak


----------



## autostratus

easy


----------



## Scattycat

simple


----------



## Chrys

Minds


----------



## rayrecrok

Intellect


Ray


----------



## autostratus

understanding


----------



## suedew

empathy


----------



## bognormike

sympathy


----------



## autostratus

tea


----------



## rayrecrok

Vicar


ray


----------



## autostratus

pulpit


----------



## bognormike

sermon


----------



## autostratus

mount


----------



## SomersetSteve

horse


----------



## Wilmannie

carriage


----------



## moblee

Clock


----------



## autostratus

recognise


----------



## SomersetSteve

notice


----------



## autostratus

board


----------



## Scattycat

skate


----------



## onnilucky

Matelot (a Pompey one)


----------



## bognormike

hello (sailor) 8)


----------



## autostratus

silence


----------



## suedew

Bliss


----------



## autostratus

kiss


----------



## rosalan

snooker (off the black)


----------



## autostratus

angles


----------



## bognormike

dangles


----------



## autostratus

hangs


----------



## onnilucky

Idiophones


----------



## bognormike

? 

earphones


----------



## autostratus

(and) plugs


----------



## suedew

leaks


----------



## autostratus

leeks


----------



## moblee

Wales


----------



## Scattycat

Dolphins ?


----------



## bognormike

fins


----------



## autostratus

rocket


----------



## onnilucky

Lettuce


----------



## moblee

Iceberg


----------



## onnilucky

Titanic


----------



## suedew

massive


----------



## autostratus

Central


----------



## suedew

station


----------



## Chrys

Master


----------



## Wilmannie

trains


----------



## Scattycat

crash


----------



## Wilmannie

systems!


----------



## rosalan

digestive


----------



## moblee

Biscuit


----------



## Chrys

Recipe


----------



## moblee

Ingredients.


----------



## autostratus

flour


----------



## Wilmannie

baking


----------



## Chrys

Cakes


----------



## autostratus

soap


----------



## Wilmannie

Corrie !


----------



## onnilucky

poppadom


----------



## autostratus

curry


----------



## rosalan

slurry


----------



## bognormike

pig


----------



## suedew

headed


----------



## autostratus

dead


----------



## Wilmannie

beat


----------



## autostratus

heart


----------



## suedew

soul


----------



## Dibbles1

Funky


----------



## autostratus

rhythm


----------



## bognormike

bass


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## Wilmannie

Ferry


----------



## autostratus

port


----------



## bognormike

sherry


----------



## moblee

Trifle


----------



## Dibbles1

insignificant


----------



## bognormike

small


----------



## Wilmannie

atom


----------



## Dibbles1

neutrino


----------



## bognormike

miniscule


----------



## rosalan

miniskirt


----------



## bognormike

pelmet


----------



## SomersetSteve

helmet


----------



## autostratus

motorcycle


----------



## bognormike

leather


----------



## suedew

aroma


----------



## onnilucky

Whiff


----------



## autostratus

sniff


----------



## Dibbles1

glue :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

paste


----------



## autostratus

decorate


----------



## suedew

please


----------



## autostratus

sir


----------



## Dibbles1

Madam


----------



## autostratus

madman


----------



## SomersetSteve

lunatic


----------



## autostratus

asylum


----------



## Wilmannie

refugees


----------



## autostratus

war


----------



## Wilmannie

armies


----------



## autostratus

handies


----------



## onnilucky

Alps


----------



## Wilmannie

mountains


----------



## autostratus

climbers


----------



## suedew

social


----------



## Wilmannie

Gatherings


----------



## autostratus

crowds


----------



## onnilucky

Tourists


----------



## autostratus

travellers


----------



## Wilmannie

gipsies


----------



## autostratus

caravans


----------



## onnilucky

Motorhome (Is this not where we started in July?)


----------



## autostratus

circle


----------



## rosalan

radii


----------



## autostratus

circumference


----------



## Wilmannie

Measurement


----------



## autostratus

metric


----------



## onnilucky

Imperial


----------



## autostratus

empirical


----------



## Wilmannie

Observed


----------



## onnilucky

Viewed


----------



## SomersetSteve

seen


----------



## autostratus

serial


----------



## Wilmannie

killer!


----------



## onnilucky

Whale


----------



## autostratus

tap


----------



## onnilucky

Thread


----------



## Chrys

Sewing


----------



## autostratus

reaping


----------



## Wilmannie

Harvest


----------



## autostratus

hay


----------



## onnilucky

Straw


----------



## autostratus

bale


----------



## Scattycat

twine


----------



## autostratus

string


----------



## Wilmannie

vest.


----------



## bognormike

shirt


----------



## moblee

Collar


----------



## bognormike

stud


----------



## moblee

Muffin :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

mule


----------



## autostratus

drugs


----------



## SomersetSteve

dope


----------



## Wilmannie

idiot


----------



## onnilucky

Bufoon


----------



## autostratus

jester


----------



## Wilmannie

Court


----------



## autostratus

Judge


----------



## bognormike

wig


----------



## SomersetSteve

toupee


----------



## autostratus

hairless


----------



## onnilucky

Shaven


----------



## bognormike

haven


----------



## autostratus

holiday


----------



## onnilucky

Home


----------



## TheMadHatter

Pigeon


----------



## autostratus

hole


----------



## onnilucky

Complete


----------



## bognormike

idiot


----------



## autostratus

politician


----------



## Chrys

Ignoramus


----------



## autostratus

dunce


----------



## Wilmannie

dunderhead


----------



## autostratus

blackhead


----------



## bognormike

spot


----------



## autostratus

sport


----------



## Wilmannie

tennis


----------



## Dibbles1

Balls :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

dances


----------



## onnilucky

Jives


----------



## autostratus

hives


----------



## onnilucky

Bees


----------



## Chrys

Sting


----------



## onnilucky

Police


----------



## bognormike

helmet


----------



## onnilucky

Kohl


----------



## Wilmannie

eyes


----------



## autostratus

right


----------



## onnilucky

Wife


----------



## autostratus

beater


----------



## onnilucky

Whisk


----------



## autostratus

whist


----------



## bognormike

drive


----------



## autostratus

tarmac


----------



## rayrecrok

Gypsy...... :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray


----------



## Chrys

Lifestyle


----------



## autostratus

choice


----------



## suedew

selection


----------



## Wilmannie

Thorntons !


----------



## Dibbles1

Yummy


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes!


----------



## autostratus

perhaps


----------



## bognormike

maybe


----------



## autostratus

not!


----------



## bognormike

knot


----------



## autostratus

speed


----------



## suedew

gendarme


----------



## autostratus

fine


----------



## Scattycat

marvellous


----------



## autostratus

wonderful


----------



## suedew

awesome


----------



## autostratus

gobsmacking


----------



## rayrecrok

fight


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

boxing


----------



## autostratus

gloves


----------



## wubmadiity

kid


----------



## onnilucky

Lamb


----------



## Chrys

Chops


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Karate


----------



## autostratus

student


----------



## SomersetSteve

teacher


----------



## autostratus

pupil


----------



## onnilucky

Iris


----------



## autostratus

flag


----------



## bognormike

pole


----------



## autostratus

perch


----------



## bognormike

rod


----------



## moblee

Hull


----------



## bognormike

city


----------



## Wilmannie

centre


----------



## Pard

middle


----------



## bognormike

age


----------



## autostratus

discrimination


----------



## Wilmannie

Unfair


----------



## Scattycat

dismissal


----------



## autostratus

sack


----------



## bognormike

race


----------



## SomersetSteve

horse


----------



## autostratus

groom


----------



## bognormike

brush


----------



## Chrys

Basil


----------



## autostratus

parsley


----------



## rayrecrok

Sauce


Ray


----------



## autostratus

white


----------



## Pard

Stripes


----------



## onnilucky

Corporal


----------



## autostratus

punishment


----------



## bognormike

crime


----------



## onnilucky

Taxation


----------



## Pard

toll


----------



## autostratus

Self-Assessment!


----------



## bognormike

penalty :wink:


----------



## Dibbles1

Corner


----------



## SomersetSteve

shop


----------



## Wilmannie

provisions


----------



## autostratus

around


----------



## SomersetSteve

about


----------



## autostratus

{a} contest


----------



## TheMadHatter

beauty


----------



## bognormike

beast


----------



## autostratus

yeast


----------



## Dibbles1

beer!


----------



## autostratus

pebbles


----------



## SomersetSteve

beach


----------



## Dibbles1

thong


----------



## bognormike

song


----------



## Wilmannie

choir


----------



## autostratus

choir


----------



## SomersetSteve

boy


----------



## autostratus

buoy


----------



## onnilucky

Navigation


----------



## autostratus

stars


----------



## Dibbles1

Shooting


----------



## onnilucky

Bombardment


----------



## bognormike

drop


----------



## Wilmannie

dead


----------



## rayrecrok

gone



ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

forgotten


----------



## autostratus

memorial


----------



## TheMadHatter

garden


----------



## Wilmannie

peace


----------



## onnilucky

keeping


----------



## Chrys

Bee


----------



## autostratus

sewing


----------



## Dibbles1

thimble


----------



## bognormike

needle


----------



## Wilmannie

Stitches


----------



## terriandbrian

knitting


----------



## Scattycat

wool


----------



## autostratus

jumper


----------



## bognormike

cardigan


----------



## Glandwr

bay


----------



## terriandbrian

window


----------



## Pard

cleaner


----------



## SomersetSteve

mop


----------



## autostratus

head


----------



## Wilmannie

cranium


----------



## autostratus

skull


----------



## Pard

crossbones


----------



## bognormike

pirate


----------



## autostratus

cutlass


----------



## onnilucky

Sabre


----------



## Wilmannie

Sword


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## suedew

bass


----------



## Wilmannie

drum


----------



## terriandbrian

roll


----------



## Wilmannie

rock


----------



## bognormike

star


----------



## autostratus

burst


----------



## Wilmannie

fireworks


----------



## autostratus

guy


----------



## SomersetSteve

rope


----------



## onnilucky

Hawser


----------



## autostratus

anchor


----------



## bognormike

butter


----------



## autostratus

beans


----------



## SomersetSteve

runner


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## suedew

breaker


----------



## bognormike

wave


----------



## onnilucky

Farewell


----------



## autostratus

au revoir


----------



## rayrecrok

exit


ray.


----------



## bognormike

entry


----------



## autostratus

strategy


----------



## onnilucky

Chess


----------



## autostratus

musical


----------



## Wilmannie

film


----------



## autostratus

studio


----------



## Dibbles1

lighting


----------



## autostratus

energy


----------



## Scattycat

drink


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## suedew

side


----------



## Pard

favour


----------



## rayrecrok

Gill (cowboy :wink: )


ray


----------



## autostratus

Rawhide


----------



## onnilucky

Spanked


----------



## autostratus

sparked


----------



## rayrecrok

Clog



ray.


----------



## autostratus

dance


----------



## bognormike

band


----------



## rayrecrok

Brass



ray


----------



## suedew

tacks


----------



## autostratus

carpet


----------



## Pard

derriere


----------



## bognormike

rear


----------



## autostratus

door


----------



## Scattycat

exit


----------



## Wilmannie

leave


----------



## autostratus

furlough


----------



## bognormike

furrow


----------



## autostratus

trench


----------



## rosalan

foot (nasty problem)


----------



## autostratus

feat


----------



## SomersetSteve

achievement


----------



## autostratus

goal


----------



## bognormike

score


----------



## Wilmannie

scratch


----------



## autostratus

card


----------



## SomersetSteve

board


----------



## Scattycat

Gas


----------



## autostratus

explosion


----------



## TheNomad

Bang


----------



## autostratus

hair


----------



## SomersetSteve

piece


----------



## autostratus

peace


----------



## bognormike

pipe


----------



## autostratus

dream


----------



## SomersetSteve

fantasy


----------



## onnilucky

League


----------



## SomersetSteve

football


----------



## autostratus

pools


----------



## Wilmannie

Swimming


----------



## autostratus

beach


----------



## bognormike

wave


----------



## SomersetSteve

gesture


----------



## autostratus

rude


----------



## jerseyt

ignorant


----------



## autostratus

knowledgeable


----------



## SomersetSteve

informed


----------



## autostratus

grassed


----------



## SomersetSteve

told


----------



## autostratus

bell


----------



## rosalan

diving


----------



## Wilmannie

swimming


----------



## autostratus

tide


----------



## Scattycat

sea


----------



## autostratus

urchin


----------



## onnilucky

Ragamuffin


----------



## Wilmannie

Oliver


----------



## bognormike

twist


----------



## onnilucky

Jive


----------



## autostratus

gig


----------



## onnilucky

Hornpipe


----------



## Wilmannie

sailors


----------



## autostratus

yachts


----------



## onnilucky

Marina


----------



## autostratus

berths


----------



## SomersetSteve

docks


----------



## autostratus

nettle


----------



## bognormike

bed


----------



## autostratus

sting


----------



## Wilmannie

wasp


----------



## SomersetSteve

stripes


----------



## autostratus

zebra


----------



## bognormike

crossing


----------



## Pard

channel


----------



## autostratus

tunnel


----------



## onnilucky

Escape


----------



## autostratus

Paradise


----------



## onnilucky

Bliss


----------



## autostratus

pleasure


----------



## bognormike

pain


----------



## autostratus

glass


----------



## rayrecrok

Eye


Ray


----------



## autostratus

hurricane


----------



## SomersetSteve

typhoon


----------



## Dibbles1

Cyclone


----------



## Scattycat

Bike-hire(?)


----------



## autostratus

fitness


----------



## bognormike

first


----------



## autostratus

winner


----------



## SomersetSteve

runner


----------



## Dibbles1

mat


----------



## onnilucky

Gloss


----------



## autostratus

dross


----------



## bognormike

rubbish


----------



## Wilmannie

refuse


----------



## autostratus

decline


----------



## onnilucky

Incline


----------



## autostratus

slope


----------



## Scattycat

TV


----------



## bognormike

times


----------



## onnilucky

Crossword


----------



## autostratus

multiply


----------



## rosalan

sub-divide


----------



## autostratus

sub-let


----------



## bognormike

house


----------



## Wilmannie

home


----------



## autostratus

garden


----------



## onnilucky

Eden


----------



## Wilmannie

edam


----------



## autostratus

cannonball


----------



## onnilucky

Rally


----------



## bognormike

tennis


----------



## autostratus

serve


----------



## onnilucky

Waiter


----------



## bognormike

apron


----------



## autostratus

airport


----------



## rayrecrok

parking



ray.


----------



## autostratus

expensive


----------



## Wilmannie

costly


----------



## autostratus

mostly


----------



## SomersetSteve

mainly


----------



## rosalan

mainline


----------



## autostratus

addict


----------



## suedew

Motorhomefacts :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

forum




ray


----------



## autostratus

group


----------



## SomersetSteve

club


----------



## autostratus

soda


----------



## Wilmannie

fountain


----------



## suedew

Life


----------



## autostratus

foetus


----------



## SomersetSteve

embryo


----------



## suedew

research


----------



## bognormike

development


----------



## Wilmannie

building


----------



## rayrecrok

amassing


ray


----------



## bognormike

collection


----------



## rayrecrok

stamp



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

feet


----------



## bognormike

hands


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## wubmadiity

jockey


----------



## onnilucky

Silk


----------



## autostratus

luxury


----------



## onnilucky

Rolls (royce)


----------



## moblee

Sausage :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

bacon


----------



## autostratus

breakfast


----------



## moblee

Cereal


----------



## moblee

Bar.


----------



## rayrecrok

beer


ray


----------



## bognormike

bottle


----------



## autostratus

cork


----------



## bognormike

screw


----------



## autostratus

thread


----------



## onnilucky

Needle


----------



## bognormike

street


----------



## autostratus

wise


----------



## rayrecrok

Morcambe



ray


----------



## wubmadiity

BAY


----------



## bognormike

window


----------



## wubmadiity

blind


----------



## bognormike

sopt


----------



## wubmadiity

to



(to if you mean sopt and not spot) if you mean spot try penalty.


----------



## wubmadiity

to



(to if you mean sopt and not spot) if you mean spot try penalty.


----------



## autostratus

penalty


----------



## Chrys

Try


----------



## rosalan

Failed


----------



## autostratus

attempt


----------



## suedew

contempt


----------



## bognormike

court


----------



## autostratus

jester


----------



## Chrys

Entertainer


----------



## bognormike

singer


----------



## autostratus

sewing


----------



## suedew

bee


----------



## autostratus

keeper


----------



## SomersetSteve

wicket


----------



## bognormike

stump


----------



## suedew

prosthesis


----------



## bognormike

artificial


----------



## autostratus

pitch


----------



## woodmill

throw


----------



## bognormike

chuck


----------



## woodmill

drill


----------



## SomersetSteve

bit


----------



## bognormike

pieces


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## bognormike

egg


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## woodmill

Jelly Fish


----------



## autostratus

jellybabies


----------



## suedew

allsorts


----------



## autostratus

mixture


----------



## woodmill

cake


----------



## bognormike

tin


----------



## woodmill

aluminium


----------



## autostratus

windows


----------



## bognormike

apple :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok

conk



ray.


----------



## suedew

nose


----------



## autostratus

ferret


----------



## bognormike

weasel


----------



## autostratus

easel


----------



## bognormike

board


----------



## autostratus

games


----------



## woodmill

cluedo


----------



## autostratus

Mustard


----------



## woodmill

french


----------



## autostratus

polish


----------



## rayrecrok

Shiny


Ray


----------



## autostratus

toecaps


----------



## bognormike

boots


----------



## autostratus

chemist


----------



## bognormike

drugs


----------



## suedew

Baron


----------



## bognormike

lord


----------



## rayrecrok

Muck


Ray


----------



## moblee

Sh*t


----------



## bognormike

poo


----------



## moblee

Shampoo.


----------



## suedew

bodywash


----------



## rayrecrok

Shower


Ray


----------



## Chrys

Enclosure


----------



## woodmill

pen


----------



## bognormike

pencil


----------



## rayrecrok

Graphite


Ray


----------



## woodmill

coal


----------



## Wilmannie

mine


----------



## moblee

Land.


----------



## Chrys

Rover


----------



## moblee

Dog.


----------



## onnilucky

Watch (naval)


----------



## rayrecrok

midnight





ray


----------



## bognormike

cowboy


----------



## Wilmannie

Stetson


----------



## suedew

texas


----------



## bognormike

panhandle


----------



## woodmill

Fire


----------



## suedew

engine


----------



## Scattycat

combustion


----------



## bognormike

internal


----------



## Pard

organs


----------



## rayrecrok

Pipe


Ray


----------



## autostratus

briar


----------



## suedew

rose


----------



## Chrys

Petal


----------



## bognormike

perfume


----------



## Pard

garden


----------



## rosalan

erotic (perfume, garden)


----------



## Scattycat

Dance


----------



## Chrys

Band


----------



## autostratus

elastic


----------



## bognormike

pliable


----------



## Wilmannie

bendy


----------



## autostratus

contortionist


----------



## bognormike

twisted


----------



## autostratus

defrauded


----------



## Wilmannie

Cheated


----------



## autostratus

penalty


----------



## Pard

forfeit


----------



## autostratus

penalty


----------



## Pard

[Another] forfeit


----------



## woodmill

surrender


----------



## rayrecrok

Capitulate


Ray


----------



## woodmill

yield


----------



## Pard

harvest


----------



## autostratus

organs!


----------



## Scattycat

church


----------



## rayrecrok

building



ray.


----------



## autostratus

inspector


----------



## woodmill

Morse


----------



## moblee

Code


----------



## Pard

cipher


----------



## bognormike

enigma


----------



## autostratus

variations


----------



## bognormike

theme


----------



## onnilucky

Tune


----------



## bognormike

melody


----------



## autostratus

lingers


----------



## bognormike

stays


----------



## autostratus

corsets


----------



## bognormike

underwear


----------



## onnilucky

Thermals


----------



## bognormike

glider


----------



## autostratus

towed


----------



## bognormike

toad


----------



## SomersetSteve

hole


----------



## onnilucky

Complete


----------



## bognormike

full


----------



## autostratus

term


----------



## Wilmannie

school


----------



## bognormike

teacher


----------



## onnilucky

Student


----------



## autostratus

Prince


----------



## moblee

Charming


----------



## bognormike

delight


----------



## woodmill

Turkish


----------



## bognormike

bath


----------



## woodmill

Tub


----------



## onnilucky

Pot


----------



## moblee

Luck.


----------



## suedew

Lady


----------



## onnilucky

Tramp


----------



## autostratus

trudge


----------



## bognormike

judge


----------



## onnilucky

Jury


----------



## bognormike

trial


----------



## autostratus

verdict


----------



## onnilucky

Viaduct


----------



## bognormike

bridge


----------



## onnilucky

Span


----------



## bognormike

spam


----------



## autostratus

fritter! (ugh)


----------



## onnilucky

Waste


----------



## bognormike

tip


----------



## Wilmannie

waiter


----------



## bognormike

dumb


----------



## moblee

Blonde 8O


----------



## woodmill

Beer


----------



## autostratus

belly


----------



## bognormike

button


----------



## onnilucky

Zip


----------



## autostratus

fastener


----------



## bognormike

button


----------



## onnilucky

Chocolate


----------



## autostratus

eclaire


----------



## bognormike

cream


----------



## rayrecrok

emulsion



ray


----------



## RabnSue

Paint


----------



## Scattycat

airbrush


----------



## autostratus

model


----------



## Wilmannie

fashion


----------



## bognormike

style


----------



## woodmill

Finesse


----------



## bognormike

fitness


----------



## rayrecrok

athlete



ray


----------



## autostratus

hurdler


----------



## bognormike

fencer


----------



## autostratus

epee


----------



## Bazbro

Parry


----------



## Wilmannie

block


----------



## moblee

Paving


----------



## bognormike

drive


----------



## Wilmannie

cobbles


----------



## rayrecrok

Weatherfield :wink: :roll: 


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

Corrie. ???


----------



## moblee

Soap 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

shower


----------



## rayrecrok

baby



ray


----------



## moblee

Wipes.


----------



## autostratus

exterminates


----------



## woodmill

Darlek


----------



## bognormike

monster


----------



## rayrecrok

fiction


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Faction


----------



## autostratus

friction


----------



## onnilucky

Fraction


----------



## rayrecrok

sum


ray.


----------



## autostratus

total


----------



## woodmill

complete


----------



## Wilmannie

entire


----------



## onnilucky

Whole


----------



## autostratus

pit


----------



## rayrecrok

coal


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Scuttle


----------



## SomersetSteve

dash


----------



## Wilmannie

rush


----------



## autostratus

seat


----------



## onnilucky

Parliament


----------



## SomersetSteve

scroungers


----------



## autostratus

beggars


----------



## onnilucky

belief


----------



## autostratus

religion


----------



## woodmill

God


----------



## bognormike

deity


----------



## onnilucky

Jupiter


----------



## autostratus

war


----------



## onnilucky

Falklands


----------



## bognormike

islands


----------



## autostratus

sun


----------



## woodmill

shine


----------



## Pard

sheen


----------



## SomersetSteve

gloss


----------



## rayrecrok

paint



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

canvas


----------



## rosalan

parliament


----------



## onnilucky

Building


----------



## bognormike

blocks


----------



## autostratus

prevents


----------



## onnilucky

Stops


----------



## rayrecrok

halt



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Railway


----------



## autostratus

tender


----------



## woodmill

Sideing


----------



## Wilmannie

tracks


----------



## onnilucky

Recordings


----------



## rayrecrok

record


ray.


----------



## rosalan

re-string


----------



## rayrecrok

bow


ray


----------



## Pard

curtsy


----------



## autostratus

curt


----------



## onnilucky

Yurt


----------



## autostratus

camping


----------



## rayrecrok

glamping



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Luxury


----------



## Pard

Motorhome ( - there we've come full circle!)


----------



## rayrecrok

campervan




ray


----------



## autostratus

facts


----------



## rayrecrok

information



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

guidance


----------



## Pard

satnav


----------



## Wilmannie

degrees


----------



## onnilucky

Three


----------



## rosalan

Philadelphia


----------



## rayrecrok

USA


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Yank


----------



## rayrecrok

tug



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Boat


----------



## SomersetSteve

ship


----------



## autostratus

ferry


----------



## SomersetSteve

port


----------



## onnilucky

Madeira


----------



## rayrecrok

place


ray.


----------



## Pard

mat


----------



## Chrys

Mouse


----------



## onnilucky

Rodent


----------



## bognormike

vermin


----------



## rayrecrok

exterminator



ray.


----------



## bognormike

poison


----------



## Wilmannie

rats


----------



## bognormike

(already been there!)

tail


----------



## onnilucky

Follow


----------



## rayrecrok

Track

Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

railroad


----------



## onnilucky

Sleeper


----------



## autostratus

espionage


----------



## rayrecrok

spy



ray.


----------



## autostratus

novel


----------



## SomersetSteve

book


----------



## Chrys

Paperback


----------



## onnilucky

Writer (beatles)


----------



## bognormike

scribe


----------



## autostratus

history


----------



## Wilmannie

past


----------



## onnilucky

Overtook


----------



## autostratus

accident


----------



## onnilucky

Crash


----------



## Wilmannie

course


----------



## Chrys

Fishing


----------



## SomersetSteve

angling


----------



## onnilucky

Mitering


----------



## Chrys

Joining


----------



## autostratus

carpentering


----------



## Wilmannie

wood-workers. (are hyphens allowed?)


----------



## bognormike

chippy


----------



## moblee

Fish.


----------



## SomersetSteve

paste


----------



## onnilucky

Batter


----------



## bognormike

bowler :wink:


----------



## autostratus

Trilby


----------



## onnilucky

Derby


----------



## bognormike

county


----------



## onnilucky

Destroyer (Royal Navy County class 1960's)


----------



## rayrecrok

demolition



ray.


----------



## autostratus

blaster (Bates)


----------



## Wilmannie

quarry


----------



## Chrys

Prey


----------



## onnilucky

Kneel


----------



## moblee

Church.


----------



## onnilucky

Nave


----------



## autostratus

scallywag


----------



## rayrecrok

ruffian


ray.


----------



## autostratus

footpad


----------



## rayrecrok

Crook


Ray.


----------



## Inversari

shepherd


----------



## rayrecrok

Astranought


Ray


----------



## woodmill

cosmonaut


----------



## autostratus

space


----------



## woodmill

open


----------



## autostratus

sesame


----------



## woodmill

Ali Baa Baa


----------



## Wilmannie

wives


----------



## rayrecrok

Arab


Ray


----------



## woodmill

Arabic


----------



## autostratus

language


----------



## bognormike

tongue


----------



## rayrecrok

Sharp



Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

Razor


----------



## SomersetSteve

Blade


----------



## Chrys

Runner


----------



## autostratus

bean


----------



## Wilmannie

bags


----------



## bognormike

suitcase


----------



## Wilmannie

Holidays


----------



## Pard

anticipation


----------



## autostratus

constipation


----------



## onnilucky

Senna


----------



## autostratus

pod


----------



## Pard

seeds


----------



## onnilucky

Sows


----------



## SomersetSteve

Boars


----------



## rayrecrok

Wild.


Ray.


----------



## Pard

Thing


----------



## Wilmannie

object


----------



## onnilucky

Complain


----------



## autostratus

ignore!


----------



## Wilmannie

button :lol: (see above)


----------



## woodmill

hole


----------



## rayrecrok

Rat



Ray


----------



## woodmill

Race


----------



## rayrecrok

Creed


Ray.


----------



## woodmill

Perfumes


----------



## bognormike

smell


----------



## onnilucky

Bouquet


----------



## bognormike

hyacinth


----------



## Wilmannie

bulb


----------



## bognormike

light


----------



## autostratus

fawn


----------



## bognormike

deer


----------



## onnilucky

Expensive


----------



## Wilmannie

costly


----------



## onnilucky

Wife


----------



## bognormike

husband


----------



## autostratus

house


----------



## moblee

Bingo


----------



## woodmill

gambling


----------



## rayrecrok

Punt



Ray.


----------



## bognormike

river


----------



## autostratus

bridge


----------



## onnilucky

Canasta


----------



## bognormike

cards


----------



## autostratus

termination


----------



## rayrecrok

eradicate.




ray


----------



## autostratus

exterminate


----------



## onnilucky

Kill


----------



## rayrecrok

Krill


Ray


----------



## autostratus

whale


----------



## rayrecrok

Mammal


Ray


----------



## mfrancer

Camel


----------



## autostratus

cigarettes


----------



## mfrancer

Smoke


----------



## autostratus

mirrors


----------



## rayrecrok

Reflections


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

nostalgia


----------



## onnilucky

Past


----------



## Wilmannie

present


----------



## Chrys

Gift


----------



## autostratus

token


----------



## onnilucky

Gesture


----------



## autostratus

provocative


----------



## rayrecrok

Threaten


Ray


----------



## autostratus

intimidate


----------



## rayrecrok

Bully


Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Beef


----------



## autostratus

steak


----------



## Wilmannie

onions


----------



## onnilucky

Cry


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## ThePrisoner

Powder


----------



## onnilucky

Talcum


----------



## autostratus

scented


----------



## Wilmannie

roses


----------



## autostratus

thorns


----------



## onnilucky

Black(thorns cider)


----------



## autostratus

magic


----------



## rayrecrok

Prestadigitator


Ray


----------



## autostratus

conjuring


----------



## rayrecrok

Trick


Ray


----------



## autostratus

treat


----------



## Wilmannie

special


----------



## Chrys

Constable


----------



## autostratus

countryside


----------



## woodmill

paintings


----------



## bognormike

art


----------



## onnilucky

Garfunkel


----------



## autostratus

restaurant


----------



## onnilucky

Michalin


----------



## autostratus

tyre


----------



## onnilucky

Rubber


----------



## autostratus

eraser


----------



## onnilucky

Assasain


----------



## bognormike

terminate


----------



## rayrecrok

Remove


Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Delete


----------



## woodmill

Destroy


----------



## onnilucky

Obliterate


----------



## rayrecrok

Deface



Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Graffiti


----------



## autostratus

vandals


----------



## bognormike

goths


----------



## onnilucky

Strange


----------



## autostratus

arrange


----------



## onnilucky

Sort


----------



## Wilmannie

type


----------



## autostratus

letter


----------



## onnilucky

Capital


----------



## rosalan

Finance


----------



## autostratus

interest


----------



## SomersetSteve

charged


----------



## woodmill

Battery


----------



## rayrecrok

Gun


Ray


----------



## Chrys

Powder


----------



## autostratus

face


----------



## onnilucky

Surface


----------



## autostratus

tension


----------



## onnilucky

Meniscous


----------



## autostratus

liquid


----------



## Wilmannie

Fairy!


----------



## bognormike

myth


----------



## Chrys

Legend


----------



## onnilucky

Excaliber


----------



## rayrecrok

merlin



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Falcon


----------



## autostratus

kite


----------



## SomersetSteve

red


----------



## onnilucky

Comunist


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## woodmill

cocktail


----------



## SomersetSteve

bar


----------



## autostratus

height


----------



## onnilucky

Altitude


----------



## woodmill

sickness


----------



## rayrecrok

Sea



Ray


----------



## woodmill

ocean


----------



## autostratus

wave


----------



## bognormike

surf


----------



## rayrecrok

Reef


Ray


----------



## bognormike

coral


----------



## autostratus

island


----------



## bognormike

land


----------



## Chrys

Estate


----------



## autostratus

duty


----------



## rosalan

responsibilities


----------



## bognormike

trust


----------



## onnilucky

Bound


----------



## autostratus

leap


----------



## woodmill

frog


----------



## autostratus

legs (Yum!)


----------



## woodmill

ankle


----------



## onnilucky

Wankel


----------



## autostratus

engine


----------



## bognormike

power


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## onnilucky

Raise


----------



## rayrecrok

Elevate



Ray


----------



## bognormike

promote


----------



## onnilucky

Advertise


----------



## autostratus

promote


----------



## bognormike

advance


----------



## onnilucky

Ignition


----------



## bognormike

fire


----------



## autostratus

fly


----------



## woodmill

Drive


----------



## bognormike

Way


----------



## rayrecrok

Directions


Ray


----------



## woodmill

Advise


----------



## Wilmannie

lead


----------



## rosalan

bucket


----------



## onnilucky

Bouquet


----------



## moblee

Flowers


----------



## onnilucky

Ale


----------



## moblee

Bitter


----------



## onnilucky

Twisted


----------



## bognormike

Screwed


----------



## autostratus

bolted


----------



## onnilucky

Stampeded


----------



## rayrecrok

Cowboy


Ray


----------



## bognormike

chaps


----------



## onnilucky

Fellah


----------



## rayrecrok

fellowship



ray


----------



## autostratus

brotherhood


----------



## onnilucky

Mason


----------



## autostratus

stone


----------



## onnilucky

Punish


----------



## autostratus

sentence


----------



## bognormike

Word


----------



## rayrecrok

Microsoft



Ray


----------



## autostratus

apple


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatles


Ray


----------



## Chrys

Mania


----------



## onnilucky

Maniac


----------



## autostratus

insomniac


----------



## onnilucky

Faithless (They sung it)


----------



## autostratus

Faithful


----------



## rayrecrok

true



ray


----------



## autostratus

grit


----------



## onnilucky

carborundum


----------



## autostratus

sheet


----------



## onnilucky

Music


----------



## autostratus

ear


----------



## rayrecrok

Drum


Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Fife


----------



## autostratus

border


----------



## onnilucky

Edge


----------



## autostratus

nearer


----------



## bognormike

closer


----------



## onnilucky

Salesman


----------



## autostratus

customer


----------



## rayrecrok

Purchase



Ray


----------



## bognormike

Hire


----------



## mikeclowes

rental


----------



## bognormike

Agent


----------



## autostratus

special


----------



## bognormike

Ordinary


----------



## autostratus

extraordinary


----------



## bognormike

superb


----------



## autostratus

brilliant


----------



## woodmill

wonderful


----------



## onnilucky

World


----------



## bognormike

Cup


----------



## moblee

Saucer


----------



## autostratus

flying


----------



## rosalan

aerobatics


----------



## autostratus

aerobics


----------



## bognormike

Exercise


----------



## autostratus

excise


----------



## SomersetSteve

duty


----------



## autostratus

sergeant


----------



## SomersetSteve

major


----------



## bognormike

Minor


----------



## rayrecrok

Miner


Ray


----------



## autostratus

gold


----------



## bognormike

Rush


----------



## autostratus

mats


----------



## rayrecrok

prayer


ray


----------



## autostratus

devotion


----------



## Wilmannie

love


----------



## rayrecrok

Emotion


Ray


----------



## bognormike

motion


----------



## rayrecrok

Movement


Ray


----------



## autostratus

bowels


----------



## rosalan

subterranean


----------



## bognormike

underground


----------



## autostratus

subway


----------



## SomersetSteve

underpass


----------



## bognormike

road


----------



## autostratus

perdition


----------



## woodmill

Hell


----------



## bognormike

Heaven


----------



## rayrecrok

Angel


Ray


----------



## moblee

Cherub


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## rayrecrok

Delivery



ray.


----------



## autostratus

suite


----------



## rosalan

Jelly-Baby (sounds like...)


----------



## bognormike

confectionery


----------



## Scattycat

Snickers


----------



## autostratus

knickers


----------



## bognormike

pants


----------



## SomersetSteve

gasps


----------



## autostratus

grasps


----------



## SomersetSteve

grips


----------



## autostratus

gripes


----------



## bognormike

Moans


----------



## Chrys

Groans


----------



## autostratus

aches


----------



## woodmill

pains


----------



## Wilmannie

birth


----------



## bigtwin

bed! (sic)


----------



## autostratus

sore


----------



## bognormike

Saw


----------



## autostratus

see


----------



## Wilmannie

view


----------



## autostratus

vista


----------



## bognormike

sight


----------



## autostratus

spectacles


----------



## rayrecrok

events




ray.


----------



## bognormike

Big


----------



## autostratus

apple


----------



## rayrecrok

crumble


ray


----------



## autostratus

collapse


----------



## woodmill

Fall


----------



## rayrecrok

autumn



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

leaves


----------



## woodmill

Autumn


----------



## Chrys

Season


----------



## woodmill

Spices


----------



## rayrecrok

flavours


ray


----------



## rosalan

taste


----------



## autostratus

buds


----------



## bognormike

flower


----------



## rayrecrok

pot



ray


----------



## autostratus

smoking


----------



## bognormike

hot


----------



## autostratus

frigid


----------



## Wilmannie

cold


----------



## autostratus

frame


----------



## bognormike

picture


----------



## autostratus

postcard


----------



## rayrecrok

seaside



ray


----------



## bognormike

paddle


----------



## rayrecrok

wellingtons



ray


----------



## bognormike

beef


----------



## autostratus

dripping


----------



## rayrecrok

leak



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

pee !!


----------



## autostratus

been :wink:


----------



## bognormike

Baked


----------



## autostratus

potato


----------



## rayrecrok

crisp


ray


----------



## autostratus

frosty


----------



## woodmill

Cold


----------



## Wilmannie

'flu


----------



## rayrecrok

Virus

Ray


----------



## autostratus

jab


----------



## SomersetSteve

shot


----------



## autostratus

glass


----------



## rayrecrok

eye


ray.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Patch


----------



## bognormike

Cabbage


----------



## Pard

cauliflower


----------



## bognormike

Vegetables


----------



## autostratus

steamed


----------



## rayrecrok

cleaned


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

gleaming


----------



## bognormike

Shine


----------



## autostratus

rise


----------



## rayrecrok

zenith


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Nadir


----------



## Wilmannie

pits


----------



## bognormike

Race


----------



## autostratus

relations


----------



## Wilmannie

family


----------



## bognormike

tree


----------



## rayrecrok

Bark


Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

bite


----------



## bognormike

byte


----------



## autostratus

mega


----------



## SomersetSteve

watt


----------



## autostratus

Tyler


----------



## onnilucky

Roofer


----------



## rayrecrok

Workman


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Walkman


----------



## autostratus

athlete


----------



## bognormike

foot


----------



## onnilucky

Yard


----------



## autostratus

farm


----------



## onnilucky

Funny


----------



## autostratus

bone


----------



## rayrecrok

fish




ray.


----------



## bognormike

Chips


----------



## autostratus

everything


----------



## rayrecrok

Encompass


Ray


----------



## bognormike

Envelope


----------



## autostratus

card


----------



## rayrecrok

credit



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Crunch


----------



## autostratus

biscuit


----------



## onnilucky

Ginger


----------



## rayrecrok

spice



ray


----------



## autostratus

herb


----------



## SomersetSteve

garden


----------



## rayrecrok

dirt



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Bike


----------



## Wilmannie

track


----------



## rayrecrok

trail



ray


----------



## bognormike

auto


----------



## autostratus

motive


----------



## moblee

Reason :?


----------



## moblee

Discuss.


----------



## rayrecrok

HI.

Communicate


Ray


----------



## bognormike

Call


----------



## autostratus

girl


----------



## rayrecrok

Senorita



ray


----------



## bognormike

Miss


----------



## rayrecrok

Hit


Ray


----------



## autostratus

blow


----------



## onnilucky

Suck


----------



## moblee

Sweet


----------



## onnilucky

Sour


----------



## autostratus

pork


----------



## onnilucky

Scratching


----------



## rayrecrok

itch



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Scratch


----------



## autostratus

handicap


----------



## rayrecrok

Flo.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: Andi Cap's cartoon wife :wink: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

? flow


----------



## autostratus

disqualified (Flo) :wink:


----------



## onnilucky

Rapper


----------



## rayrecrok

wrapper


ray


----------



## bognormike

Sweet


----------



## autostratus

heart


----------



## SomersetSteve

beat


----------



## onnilucky

Pound


----------



## bognormike

Euro


----------



## moblee

Tunnel


----------



## autostratus

rabbit


----------



## rayrecrok

punch



ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

judy


----------



## autostratus

moody


----------



## bognormike

blues


----------



## autostratus

(and) twos


----------



## bognormike

ones


----------



## autostratus

eleven


----------



## woodmill

Oceans


----------



## autostratus

depths


----------



## onnilucky

Fathoms


----------



## autostratus

understands


----------



## bognormike

Knows


----------



## autostratus

nostrils


----------



## Scattycat

nose


----------



## woodmill

Hair


----------



## bognormike

piece


----------



## woodmill

Jig-saw


----------



## autostratus

sawdust


----------



## SomersetSteve

shavings


----------



## rayrecrok

Slice



Ray


----------



## rosalan

splice


----------



## woodmill

join


----------



## bognormike

leave


----------



## autostratus

depart


----------



## onnilucky

Exit


----------



## autostratus

excite


----------



## moblee

titillate


----------



## rayrecrok

Amuse


Ray


----------



## Chrys

Entertain


----------



## onnilucky

Circus


----------



## bognormike

Clowns


----------



## autostratus

shoes


----------



## SomersetSteve

socks


----------



## woodmill

long


----------



## onnilucky

Bow


----------



## autostratus

tie


----------



## bognormike

Pin


----------



## autostratus

chip


----------



## onnilucky

Transponder


----------



## autostratus

transporter


----------



## onnilucky

Camper


----------



## autostratus

tent


----------



## onnilucky

Canvas


----------



## autostratus

painting


----------



## onnilucky

Decorate


----------



## autostratus

wallpaper


----------



## onnilucky

Flock


----------



## autostratus

sheep


----------



## SomersetSteve

dog


----------



## bognormike

bitch


----------



## autostratus

litter


----------



## onnilucky

Kittens


----------



## autostratus

Mittens


----------



## onnilucky

Midden


----------



## autostratus

waste


----------



## onnilucky

Cassette


----------



## bognormike

Tape


----------



## woodmill

Ribbon


----------



## autostratus

bow


----------



## onnilucky

Stern


----------



## bognormike

rear


----------



## autostratus

light


----------



## woodmill

Bulb


----------



## bognormike

tulip


----------



## woodmill

Daffodill


----------



## moblee

Wales


----------



## woodmill

Dragon


----------



## SomersetSteve

den


----------



## rosalan

denizen


----------



## bognormike

Citizen


----------



## autostratus

inhabitant


----------



## rosalan

co-habitant


----------



## autostratus

partner


----------



## thesnail

*jokes and trivia*

Rugby


----------



## onnilucky

Football


----------



## woodmill

Goal


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## woodmill

Letter


----------



## onnilucky

Capital


----------



## rayrecrok

SHIFT



ray


----------



## bognormike

Gear


----------



## moblee

Change.


----------



## autostratus

coppers


----------



## moblee

Robbers


----------



## autostratus

Gas


----------



## moblee

Attack


----------



## autostratus

myth


----------



## onnilucky

Legend


----------



## suedew

Foot. :wink:


----------



## autostratus

athletes


----------



## woodmill

runner


----------



## rayrecrok

bean


ray


----------



## woodmill

Jelly


----------



## Soldat

fish!


----------



## Pard

cakes


----------



## rayrecrok

Angel



ray


----------



## suedew

harp


----------



## autostratus

orchestra


----------



## onnilucky

Miller (glen)


----------



## moblee

Yanks


----------



## moblee

Pulls


----------



## autostratus

tugs


----------



## bognormike

Boats


----------



## autostratus

gravy


----------



## woodmill

chips


----------



## suedew

casino


----------



## woodmill

roulette


----------



## rayrecrok

wheel



ray


----------



## woodmill

hub


----------



## bognormike

spoke


----------



## woodmill

Rim


----------



## onnilucky

Fire (rimfire shells)


----------



## woodmill

Spark


----------



## rayrecrok

bright


ray


----------



## moblee

Light


----------



## SomersetSteve

dark


----------



## autostratus

side


----------



## onnilucky

Cutters


----------



## bognormike

clipper


----------



## rosalan

Sailing


----------



## suedew

blonde


----------



## rayrecrok

dumb :wink: 

ray


----------



## autostratus

speechless


----------



## onnilucky

Silence


----------



## autostratus

golden


----------



## rayrecrok

egg


ray


----------



## autostratus

bank


----------



## onnilucky

Deposit


----------



## autostratus

pigeon


----------



## onnilucky

racing


----------



## autostratus

certainty


----------



## rayrecrok

absolute



ray.


----------



## suedew

Vodka?


----------



## bognormike

ice


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## SomersetSteve

white


----------



## autostratus

feather


----------



## Scattycat

Light


----------



## moblee

Ale.


----------



## autostratus

'earty


----------



## onnilucky

Ahoy


----------



## autostratus

sailor


----------



## bognormike

tar


----------



## autostratus

roadworks


----------



## suedew

Again


----------



## onnilucky

Repeat


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## onnilucky

Digestive


----------



## autostratus

tract


----------



## bognormike

Track


----------



## autostratus

race


----------



## onnilucky

Creed


----------



## suedew

feed


----------



## autostratus

freed


----------



## onnilucky

Prisoner


----------



## suedew

warden


----------



## autostratus

air-raids


----------



## val33

Siren


----------



## onnilucky

Alarm


----------



## autostratus

clock


----------



## onnilucky

Dandilion


----------



## suedew

Thistle


----------



## autostratus

bristle


----------



## bognormike

Brush


----------



## autostratus

clothes


----------



## suedew

horse


----------



## moblee

Manure


----------



## autostratus

garden


----------



## onnilucky

Party


----------



## rosalan

partisan


----------



## onnilucky

Artisan


----------



## rosalan

bricklayer


----------



## erneboy

painful


----------



## bognormike

ache


----------



## Jimblob44

Face


----------



## onnilucky

Confront


----------



## autostratus

seafront


----------



## bognormike

Beach


----------



## autostratus

shingle


----------



## suedew

perm


----------



## autostratus

germ


----------



## rayrecrok

disease


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

syndrome


----------



## bognormike

aerodrome


----------



## suedew

noise


----------



## autostratus

pollution


----------



## woodmill

smog


----------



## suedew

snog :wink:


----------



## autostratus

embrace


----------



## woodmill

cuddle


----------



## bognormike

Puddle


----------



## woodmill

muddle


----------



## autostratus

chaos


----------



## suedew

normality


----------



## woodmill

Normal


----------



## suedew

Formal


----------



## woodmill

Dress


----------



## bognormike

Undress


----------



## erneboy

Redress


----------



## suedew

rehome


----------



## bognormike

Move


----------



## autostratus

hop


----------



## rayrecrok

skip



ray


----------



## bognormike

Jump


----------



## woodmill

aboard


----------



## onnilucky

All


----------



## autostratus

everybody


----------



## rayrecrok

total


ray


----------



## autostratus

diesel


----------



## bognormike

engine


----------



## onnilucky

Room


----------



## autostratus

mate


----------



## Jimblob44

Procreate


----------



## autostratus

couple


----------



## SomersetSteve

join


----------



## bognormike

club


----------



## rayrecrok

pudding


ray


----------



## Jimblob44

Dumpling





gun


----------



## autostratus

stew


----------



## rayrecrok

Irish



ray


----------



## suedew

Grandma


----------



## rosalan

paternal


----------



## onnilucky

Patina


----------



## bognormike

Age


----------



## autostratus

experience


----------



## bognormike

life


----------



## rayrecrok

murderer



ray


----------



## autostratus

criminal


----------



## onnilucky

Aussie


----------



## autostratus

attack


----------



## Wilmannie

charge


----------



## rayrecrok

invoice


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Audit


----------



## autostratus

books


----------



## rayrecrok

childrens



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Home


----------



## bognormike

Away


----------



## autostratus

draw


----------



## rayrecrok

portrait

ray


----------



## autostratus

landscape


----------



## bognormike

scene


----------



## onnilucky

Observed


----------



## rayrecrok

watch



ray


----------



## autostratus

omega


----------



## rayrecrok

Switzerland



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Independant


----------



## autostratus

candidate


----------



## woodmill

Vote


----------



## rayrecrok

X



ray


----------



## bognormike

Why. 8)


----------



## onnilucky

Because


----------



## rayrecrok

reason



ray


----------



## autostratus

season


----------



## onnilucky

Salt


----------



## autostratus

seafarer


----------



## onnilucky

Me


----------



## bognormike

you


----------



## onnilucky

Tree


----------



## rayrecrok

branch


ray


----------



## rosalan

office


----------



## autostratus

root


----------



## onnilucky

Liquorice


----------



## autostratus

bootlaces


----------



## bognormike

Boots


----------



## Chrys

Wellington


----------



## onnilucky

Beef


----------



## rayrecrok

bull



ray


----------



## woodmill

Horn


----------



## suedew

Antler


----------



## autostratus

stag


----------



## woodmill

Triumph


----------



## onnilucky

Bonnie


----------



## TheNomad

pretty


----------



## bognormike

good


----------



## onnilucky

(Good) Dies


----------



## rayrecrok

three

ray


----------



## suedew

bad dies :roll:


----------



## bognormike

western


----------



## onnilucky

Great


----------



## rayrecrok

Eastern


ray


----------



## autostratus

promise


----------



## bognormike

swear


----------



## rayrecrok

curse


ray


----------



## autostratus

witch


----------



## rayrecrok

white




ray


----------



## autostratus

cream


----------



## rosalan

society


----------



## suedew

underworld


----------



## rayrecrok

corrie



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

knickers! :lol:


----------



## autostratus

knackers


----------



## rayrecrok

knockers :lol: 


ray


----------



## suedew

knockers :roll:  :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

echo :lol: 


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

repeat


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## rayrecrok

acid


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Rain


----------



## autostratus

cloud


----------



## rayrecrok

storage


ray


----------



## suedew

motorhome


----------



## rayrecrok

travel


ray.


----------



## autostratus

insurance


----------



## bognormike

Premium


----------



## rayrecrok

lager




ray


----------



## autostratus

laager


----------



## rayrecrok

encampment



ray


----------



## suedew

spellchecker 
entrapment


----------



## bognormike

trap


----------



## onnilucky

Clap


----------



## rayrecrok

applaud


ray


----------



## bognormike

Cheer


----------



## rayrecrok

acknowledge


ray


----------



## autostratus

reward


----------



## bognormike

Prize


----------



## rayrecrok

badge



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

Medallion


----------



## bognormike

Man


----------



## autostratus

ape


----------



## rayrecrok

Gorilla




ray


----------



## onnilucky

Glue


----------



## autostratus

stick


----------



## erneboy

It


----------



## rayrecrok

technology. :wink: 


ray


----------



## bognormike

modern


----------



## onnilucky

Ultra


----------



## autostratus

violet


----------



## onnilucky

Parma


----------



## autostratus

ham


----------



## Wilmannie

roast


----------



## bognormike

Grill


----------



## rayrecrok

interrogate


ray


----------



## onnilucky

intergrate ( although name, rank & number came to mind first)


----------



## bognormike

Mix


----------



## Wilmannie

stir


----------



## autostratus

crazy


----------



## bognormike

nuts


----------



## Wilmannie

Bolts


----------



## suedew

allergy


----------



## Wilmannie

Sneezes


----------



## autostratus

'tissue


----------



## bognormike

paper


----------



## onnilucky

Telegraph


----------



## bognormike

bush


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## onnilucky

Monitor


----------



## suedew

milk


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## moblee

eggs


----------



## rayrecrok

bacon



ray


----------



## suedew

yummy


----------



## rayrecrok

delicious


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Delectable


----------



## Wilmannie

delightful!


----------



## autostratus

disgraceful


----------



## bognormike

outrage


----------



## rayrecrok

kerfuffle


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Commotion


----------



## autostratus

disturbance


----------



## rayrecrok

change


ray


----------



## bognormike

adjust


----------



## rayrecrok

tinker


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

tailor


----------



## autostratus

guiness


----------



## Wilmannie

ale


----------



## bognormike

Real


----------



## rayrecrok

genuine



ray


----------



## bognormike

Fake


----------



## autostratus

faux


----------



## rayrecrok

pretend


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Act


----------



## rayrecrok

perform



ray.


----------



## suedew

under


----------



## Chrys

Down


----------



## autostratus

duck


----------



## onnilucky

Drake


----------



## rayrecrok

seafarer



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Matelot


----------



## suedew

flagelot


----------



## rayrecrok

beans


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wind


----------



## rosalan

Flatulence


----------



## rayrecrok

poop



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Scoop


----------



## delawaredandy

out


----------



## onnilucky

Closet


----------



## autostratus

law


----------



## bognormike

order


----------



## rayrecrok

command


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Peformance


----------



## autostratus

act


----------



## onnilucky

Parliament


----------



## Wilmannie

Government


----------



## autostratus

anarchists


----------



## onnilucky

Mutineer


----------



## Wilmannie

Bounty


----------



## autostratus

bar


----------



## onnilucky

Home ( does that say something about me :? )


----------



## suedew

away


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## suedew

lighter


----------



## bognormike

Heavier


----------



## Wilmannie

weighty


----------



## onnilucky

Matey


----------



## bognormike

Pal


----------



## onnilucky

Chum


----------



## autostratus

pedigree


----------



## bognormike

ale


----------



## onnilucky

House


----------



## rayrecrok

Bingo


Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Caller


----------



## Wilmannie

visits


----------



## suedew

family


----------



## onnilucky

Partridge


----------



## rosalan

Ornithological


----------



## onnilucky

Twitching


----------



## autostratus

telescope


----------



## onnilucky

Space


----------



## autostratus

frontier


----------



## onnilucky

Division


----------



## rosalan

subtraction


----------



## autostratus

subliminal


----------



## suedew

suggestion


----------



## tugboat

naughty


----------



## onnilucky

Nice


----------



## suedew

eclair


----------



## bognormike

chocolate


----------



## suedew

migraine


----------



## onnilucky

Headache


----------



## autostratus

heartache


----------



## Wilmannie

grief


----------



## suedew

brief


----------



## onnilucky

Instruct


----------



## autostratus

construct


----------



## suedew

build


----------



## bognormike

block


----------



## autostratus

planning


----------



## onnilucky

Family


----------



## rayrecrok

group



ray


----------



## autostratus

hug


----------



## suedew

bug


----------



## rayrecrok

glitch



ray


----------



## Wilmannie

snag


----------



## autostratus

ladder


----------



## rayrecrok

pole



ray


----------



## onnilucky

North


----------



## bognormike

Wind


----------



## rayrecrok

flatulence


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Petulance


----------



## Wilmannie

childish


----------



## autostratus

teenager


----------



## bognormike

spots


----------



## rayrecrok

Dalmation



ray


----------



## suedew

alsatian


----------



## rosalan

alsace-lorraine


----------



## autostratus

border


----------



## rayrecrok

lodger


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Freemason


----------



## autostratus

handshake :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

greeting


----------



## woodmill

Hello


----------



## rosalan

halo


----------



## suedew

angel


----------



## autostratus

dust


----------



## woodmill

Hoover


----------



## rayrecrok

vacuum


ray


----------



## autostratus

flask


----------



## onnilucky

Nuclear


----------



## bognormike

Power


----------



## Chrys

Station


----------



## autostratus

buffet


----------



## bognormike

Buffer


----------



## Chrys

Zone


----------



## TheFlups

public


----------



## rayrecrok

Toilet

Ray


----------



## autostratus

tent (Those were the days :wink: )


----------



## onnilucky

Bivouac


----------



## bognormike

Rough


----------



## rayrecrok

Going


Ray


----------



## suedew

shopping


----------



## woodmill

window


----------



## rayrecrok

Sash


Ray


----------



## woodmill

Casement


----------



## Chrys

Park


----------



## bognormike

Drive


----------



## woodmill

Through


----------



## Wilmannie

Thorough


----------



## bognormike

Fare


----------



## Wilmannie

Craft


----------



## onnilucky

Vessel


----------



## bognormike

Boat


----------



## onnilucky

You


----------



## suedew

who


----------



## bognormike

Pinball


----------



## Wilmannie

game


----------



## bognormike

shoot


----------



## autostratus

foot (Oops!)


----------



## Wilmannie

mouth


----------



## bognormike

Piece


----------



## onnilucky

Eight


----------



## bognormike

After


----------



## autostratus

birth


----------



## rayrecrok

Day


Ray


----------



## suedew

Night


----------



## onnilucky

Owl


----------



## autostratus

pussycat


----------



## rayrecrok

feline


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Mouse


----------



## suedew

trap


----------



## rosalan

entrapment


----------



## suedew

please


----------



## TheFlups

me


----------



## onnilucky

Do


----------



## Wilmannie

Beatles!


----------



## autostratus

spiders


----------



## rayrecrok

Web

Ray


----------



## autostratus

wide


----------



## onnilucky

Cricket


----------



## autostratus

stump


----------



## onnilucky

Bamboozle


----------



## suedew

enlightenment


----------



## Wilmannie

Understanding. :idea:


----------



## autostratus

overstating


----------



## onnilucky

Embelish


----------



## woodmill

Adorn


----------



## bognormike

Dress


----------



## woodmill

Party


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas


----------



## rayrecrok

Tree



Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Pooh :? (Puu is Finnish for tree)


----------



## autostratus

finish


----------



## rayrecrok

end



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Loose


----------



## rayrecrok

slack



ray


----------



## rosalan

slacks


----------



## autostratus

shorts


----------



## bognormike

pants


----------



## woodmill

Barks


----------



## bognormike

Trees


----------



## autostratus

shoe


----------



## bognormike

Lace


----------



## Chrys

Making


----------



## autostratus

baking


----------



## suedew

soda


----------



## onnilucky

Whisky


----------



## Wilmannie

Scotch


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## rayrecrok

Liquid


Ray


----------



## bognormike

Lunch :lol:


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## rayrecrok

Pugilist


Ray


----------



## suedew

corner


----------



## woodmill

bend


----------



## Wilmannie

curve


----------



## autostratus

swerve


----------



## onnilucky

Avoid


----------



## suedew

Elude


----------



## autostratus

dodge


----------



## onnilucky

Charger


----------



## woodmill

Horse


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## woodmill

glory


----------



## onnilucky

Morning


----------



## rayrecrok

Dawn


Ray


----------



## rosalan

realise


----------



## autostratus

assets


----------



## bognormike

liabilities


----------



## onnilucky

Creditors


----------



## rayrecrok

owed




ray


----------



## onnilucky

Poem


----------



## autostratus

verse


----------



## Wilmannie

Poetry


----------



## suedew

pottery


----------



## onnilucky

Ceramic


----------



## bognormike

China


----------



## rayrecrok

sea



ray.


----------



## autostratus

breeze


----------



## onnilucky

Block


----------



## suedew

head


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## rayrecrok

room


ray


----------



## rosalan

room


----------



## Wilmannie

space


----------



## autostratus

unknown


----------



## bognormike

known


----------



## onnilucky

Nowt


----------



## bognormike

newt


----------



## rayrecrok

Amphibian



Ray


----------



## autostratus

frog


----------



## onnilucky

March


----------



## rayrecrok

Hare



Ray


----------



## autostratus

tortoise


----------



## bognormike

shell


----------



## onnilucky

Petrolium


----------



## autostratus

jelly


----------



## Wilmannie

custard


----------



## rayrecrok

Birds



Ray


----------



## autostratus

film


----------



## onnilucky

Flicks


----------



## bognormike

Flips


----------



## autostratus

flops


----------



## rayrecrok

failure


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Catastrophic


----------



## bognormike

Emergency


----------



## autostratus

accident


----------



## onnilucky

Whoops


----------



## rayrecrok

mistake



ray


----------



## bognormike

error


----------



## autostratus

terror


----------



## alansue

Frightening


----------



## tugboat

Bungee


----------



## rayrecrok

stretch



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Rack


----------



## tugboat

Boob!


----------



## bognormike

mistake


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong


ray


----------



## tugboat

foot


----------



## suedew

loose


----------



## Chrys

Women


----------



## suedew

Fancy


----------



## tugboat

pants


----------



## autostratus

breathless


----------



## rosalan

gasping


----------



## rayrecrok

asthma


ray


----------



## autostratus

debilitating


----------



## Wilmannie

weakening


----------



## bognormike

Weekly


----------



## suedew

Nightly


----------



## bognormike

Daily


----------



## autostratus

male :wink:


----------



## bognormike

Mail


----------



## autostratus

van


----------



## suedew

Joy


----------



## rayrecrok

ride



ray


----------



## autostratus

cowboy


----------



## bognormike

chaps


----------



## rayrecrok

blokes


ray


----------



## autostratus

blocks


----------



## onnilucky

Tenement


----------



## bognormike

Slum


----------



## autostratus

dog


----------



## rayrecrok

days



ray


----------



## woodmill

Nights


----------



## onnilucky

Baron


----------



## bognormike

Barren


----------



## autostratus

sterile


----------



## alansue

Jaffa..............seedless you see!


----------



## Wilmannie

breakfast


----------



## bognormike

Cereal


----------



## Chrys

Breakfast


----------



## autostratus

champagne


----------



## bognormike

Glass


----------



## suedew

full


----------



## bognormike

Empty


----------



## onnilucky

Hollow


----------



## autostratus

sound


----------



## bognormike

noise


----------



## autostratus

white


----------



## rayrecrok

colour


ray


----------



## suedew

purple


----------



## Chrys

Rain


----------



## autostratus

thunder


----------



## suedew

cloud


----------



## bognormike

cover


----------



## rayrecrok

blanket



ray


----------



## autostratus

snow


----------



## Wilmannie

storms


----------



## autostratus

sand


----------



## rayrecrok

dance



ray


----------



## autostratus

floor


----------



## rayrecrok

tile


----------



## suedew

slate


----------



## autostratus

chalk


----------



## bognormike

Cheese


----------



## autostratus

balls


----------



## woodmill

Bats


----------



## bognormike

Bowls


----------



## autostratus

soup


----------



## bognormike

Dragon :lol:


----------



## onnilucky

Welsh ( mother in law)


----------



## bognormike

Rabbit


----------



## suedew

Pie


----------



## autostratus

(It just has to be )..Raspberry (with apple)


----------



## suedew

burp


----------



## autostratus

pardon!


----------



## Wilmannie

excuse


----------



## bognormike

Reason


----------



## autostratus

season


----------



## bognormike

Winter


----------



## Chrys

Wonderland


----------



## autostratus

Cloudcuckooland


----------



## moblee

Mad.


----------



## bognormike

House


----------



## Wilmannie

Parliament


----------



## autostratus

voters


----------



## rayrecrok

candidates



ray.


----------



## woodmill

Nominee


----------



## fantails

oscar


----------



## Wilmannie

award


----------



## suedew

hospital


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: ward


----------



## autostratus

court


----------



## bognormike

Judge


----------



## rayrecrok

Decide


Ray


----------



## bognormike

Side


----------



## autostratus

splitting


----------



## woodmill

cutting


----------



## Wilmannie

edge


----------



## autostratus

hedge


----------



## suedew

bets


----------



## woodmill

Bush


----------



## suedew

baby


----------



## woodmill

Cute


----------



## suedew

cuddly


----------



## Wilmannie

teddybear


----------



## bognormike

Fluffy


----------



## autostratus

kitten


----------



## suedew

heels


----------



## rayrecrok

eels


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

slippery


----------



## onnilucky

Piste


----------



## autostratus

wallpaper


----------



## rayrecrok

flock


ray


----------



## Chrys

Sheep


----------



## autostratus

ram


----------



## rayrecrok

memory



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Lane


----------



## rayrecrok

Penny



ray.


----------



## bognormike

Spend


----------



## autostratus

thrift


----------



## bognormike

Extravagance


----------



## rayrecrok

generous



ray


----------



## autostratus

liberal


----------



## onnilucky

Unsparing


----------



## rayrecrok

benevolent



ray


----------



## bognormike

Gifts


----------



## autostratus

unwanted


----------



## onnilucky

Gout


----------



## suedew

Lout


----------



## Chrys

Litter


----------



## bognormike

Titter


----------



## autostratus

sitter


----------



## Wilmannie

baby


----------



## onnilucky

Maybe


----------



## bognormike

Perhaps


----------



## moblee

Probable


----------



## onnilucky

Likley


----------



## rayrecrok

lads



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Boys


----------



## suedew

mess


----------



## onnilucky

Eton


----------



## autostratus

posh


----------



## Soldat

ceremony


----------



## rayrecrok

occasion


ray.


----------



## rosalan

Elitist


----------



## bognormike

Lords


----------



## Chrys

Ladies


----------



## autostratus

gentlemen


----------



## bognormike

Convenience


----------



## autostratus

food


----------



## bognormike

junk


----------



## Chrys

Shop


----------



## rayrecrok

sign



ray


----------



## autostratus

off


----------



## rayrecrok

smells


ray


----------



## bognormike

nose


----------



## rayrecrok

win



ray


----------



## suedew

doe


----------



## autostratus

buck


----------



## bognormike

teeth


----------



## rayrecrok

masticate


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

cows


----------



## erneboy

mustard


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: mustard :?:


----------



## autostratus

echo


----------



## onnilucky

Beach (far away in time)


----------



## bognormike

Shore


----------



## autostratus

sand


----------



## woodmill

castle


----------



## bognormike

Tower


----------



## Chrys

Blackpool


----------



## bognormike

Lights


----------



## suedew

leading


----------



## Chrys

Edge


----------



## rayrecrok

hedge


ray


----------



## bognormike

Fund


----------



## autostratus

finance


----------



## Wilmannie

money


----------



## bognormike

Tree


----------



## nicholsong

root


----------



## moblee

Vegtable


----------



## bognormike

Soup


----------



## onnilucky

Dragon


----------



## Chrys

Welsh


----------



## bognormike

Rabbit


----------



## rayrecrok

ears


ray


----------



## moblee

muffs


----------



## autostratus

huffs


----------



## rayrecrok

puffs... :lol: 


ray


----------



## autostratus

cream


----------



## rayrecrok

double


ray


----------



## suedew

please


----------



## onnilucky

Yes


----------



## autostratus

indeed


----------



## bognormike

Exactly


----------



## rayrecrok

precise



ray


----------



## bognormike

accurate


----------



## rayrecrok

aim



ray


----------



## onnilucky

FIRE! (very apt as at this moment we are loading shells and rockets into our magazines aboard a destroyer)


----------



## autostratus

HELP!


----------



## bognormike

assist


----------



## autostratus

score


----------



## bognormike

goal


----------



## suedew

mouth


----------



## rayrecrok

river


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Delta


----------



## Chrys

Wing


----------



## autostratus

prayer


----------



## woodmill

Preacher


----------



## onnilucky

Lay


----------



## bognormike

Eggs


----------



## autostratus

shell


----------



## Sprinta

kaboom


----------



## rayrecrok

explosion



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Detonate


----------



## bognormike

switch


----------



## onnilucky

Swap


----------



## Chrys

Shop


----------



## autostratus

counter


----------



## suedew

measures


----------



## onnilucky

Drastic


----------



## autostratus

mastic


----------



## Wilmannie

sealant


----------



## woodmill

silicone


----------



## bognormike

Implant :lol:


----------



## autostratus

bust


----------



## Wilmannie

bankrupt


----------



## onnilucky

Broke


----------



## Wilmannie

damaged


----------



## bognormike

Goods


----------



## Chrys

Train


----------



## bognormike

track


----------



## autostratus

hunt


----------



## suedew

hound


----------



## onnilucky

Dog


----------



## bognormike

Lead


----------



## autostratus

poisoning


----------



## bognormike

Drug


----------



## catzontour

Dope


----------



## rosalan

ME!

Alan


----------



## suedew

also


----------



## onnilucky

Likewise


----------



## bognormike

Similar


----------



## autostratus

simile


----------



## bognormike

grammar


----------



## rosalan

school


----------



## nicholsong

pod


----------



## onnilucky

Dolphins


----------



## suedew

high


----------



## autostratus

mighty


----------



## onnilucky

Fine


----------



## autostratus

offense


----------



## nicholsong

american


----------



## suedew

trilogy


----------



## bognormike

Stories


----------



## nicholsong

Three


----------



## suedew

bears


----------



## Chrys

Polar


----------



## Wilmannie

Caps


----------



## bognormike

Flat


----------



## woodmill

Tyre


----------



## suedew

lever


----------



## onnilucky

Pharmacy


----------



## autostratus

chemist


----------



## bognormike

prescription


----------



## Wilmannie

drugs


----------



## autostratus

sport


----------



## catzontour

kangaroo


----------



## suedew

elephant


----------



## autostratus

trunk


----------



## woodmill

Chest


----------



## bognormike

treasure


----------



## catzontour

cherish


----------



## woodmill

protect


----------



## Chrys

Safeguard


----------



## suedew

insurance :roll:


----------



## autostratus

claim


----------



## onnilucky

Fraudulent


----------



## bognormike

Crooked


----------



## autostratus

stick


----------



## erneboy

It


----------



## Wilmannie

bit


----------



## woodmill

Bite


----------



## autostratus

byte


----------



## onnilucky

Mega


----------



## autostratus

massive


----------



## woodmill

Huge


----------



## Wilmannie

colossal


----------



## suedew

bill


----------



## rayrecrok

Clinton


ray


----------



## Chrys

Chelsea


----------



## autostratus

rich ****


----------



## rayrecrok

loaded


ray


----------



## autostratus

revolver


----------



## bognormike

Beatles


----------



## rayrecrok

fab



ray


----------



## autostratus

absolutely


----------



## bognormike

Exactly


----------



## onnilucky

Quite


----------



## autostratus

right


----------



## moblee

Angle


----------



## suedew

grinder


----------



## onnilucky

Skateboard


----------



## Wilmannie

Fast


----------



## suedew

furious


----------



## bognormike

mad


----------



## autostratus

dogs


----------



## catzontour

Cats 8)


----------



## onnilucky

Raining


----------



## autostratus

deluge


----------



## bognormike

refuge


----------



## autostratus

donkey


----------



## catzontour

jacket


----------



## rayrecrok

Insulation



Ray


----------



## Chrys

Loft


----------



## autostratus

apartment


----------



## bognormike

Flat


----------



## catzontour

curved


----------



## suedew

line


----------



## bognormike

Up


----------



## Wilmannie

above


----------



## rosalan

over


----------



## autostratus

takes


----------



## SomersetSteve

cover


----------



## onnilucky

Awning


----------



## autostratus

yawning


----------



## bognormike

Tired


----------



## rosalan

re-tyred 



Alan


----------



## autostratus

retreads


----------



## suedew

footsteps


----------



## catzontour

follow


----------



## onnilucky

On


----------



## autostratus

guard


----------



## onnilucky

Protect


----------



## catzontour

cover


----------



## onnilucky

Insurance


----------



## SomersetSteve

policy


----------



## rayrecrok

document



ray


----------



## suedew

safe


----------



## catzontour

sound


----------



## onnilucky

Ministry


----------



## autostratus

priest


----------



## onnilucky

Judas


----------



## bognormike

Betray


----------



## rosalan

befriend


----------



## autostratus

behave


----------



## bognormike

Beehive


----------



## suedew

hair


----------



## autostratus

there


----------



## onnilucky

Them


----------



## bognormike

Us


----------



## onnilucky

American


----------



## bognormike

Yank 8)


----------



## suedew

tug


----------



## bognormike

Tugger


----------



## onnilucky

Tigger


----------



## autostratus

bigger


----------



## bognormike

biggest


----------



## onnilucky

Carrier :?: ................(aircraft, it's what we are building)


----------



## erneboy

disease


----------



## onnilucky

Ailment


----------



## suedew

medication


----------



## autostratus

medicine


----------



## rayrecrok

bottle




ray


----------



## onnilucky

Guts


----------



## rosalan

entrails


----------



## autostratus

entails


----------



## onnilucky

Details


----------



## SomersetSteve

retails


----------



## autostratus

costs


----------



## rayrecrok

cost



ray


----------



## rosalan

unreasonable


----------



## autostratus

unseasonable


----------



## suedew

Sunny


----------



## Dibbles1

Shades 8)


----------



## Chrys

Fifty


----------



## rayrecrok

number


ray


----------



## catzontour

crunch


----------



## suedew

abdominal


----------



## autostratus

abominable


----------



## bognormike

Snowman


----------



## Wilmannie

Film


----------



## rosalan

filmgoer


----------



## catzontour

filmstar


----------



## Wilmannie

fan


----------



## autostratus

heater


----------



## onnilucky

Boiler


----------



## catzontour

suit


----------



## autostratus

yourself


----------



## woodmill

myself


----------



## bognormike

Please


----------



## Chrys

Satisfy


----------



## onnilucky

Salsify


----------



## autostratus

oysters


----------



## onnilucky

Rolex


----------



## bognormike

Watch


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## catzontour

hole


----------



## Scattycat

sink


----------



## Chrys

Kitchen


----------



## suedew

redecoration


----------



## bognormike

Refit


----------



## onnilucky

Dockyard


----------



## autostratus

brickyard


----------



## rayrecrok

kiln



ray


----------



## Chrys

Oven


----------



## onnilucky

Stove


----------



## rayrecrok

in



ray


----------



## autostratus

fighting


----------



## onnilucky

Cock


----------



## woodmill

Rooster


----------



## rayrecrok

potato



ray.


----------



## erneboy

Pineapple


----------



## rayrecrok

grenade



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Hand


----------



## autostratus

towel


----------



## catzontour

sunlounger


----------



## bognormike

Doze


----------



## autostratus

sun


----------



## woodmill

Sea


----------



## autostratus

breakers


----------



## woodmill

Surf


----------



## Chrys

Detergent


----------



## rayrecrok

powder



ray


----------



## rosalan

keg


----------



## rayrecrok

beer



ray


----------



## autostratus

tent


----------



## rayrecrok

canvas



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Solicit


----------



## woodmill

petition


----------



## onnilucky

Divider :lol:


----------



## woodmill

Screen


----------



## rosalan

Silk (Silk Screen)


----------



## woodmill

Smooth


----------



## autostratus

level


----------



## bognormike

Spirit


----------



## suedew

Gin


----------



## woodmill

Tonic


----------



## autostratus

pick-me-up


----------



## Wilmannie

Put-down..............


----------



## onnilucky

Depressant


----------



## bognormike

Pressure


----------



## autostratus

sore


----------



## catzontour

tender


----------



## suedew

rare


----------



## bognormike

Unusual


----------



## onnilucky

Different


----------



## Wilmannie

Differential


----------



## bognormike

Gear


----------



## onnilucky

Cog


----------



## rosalan

tooth


----------



## autostratus

nail


----------



## onnilucky

Finger


----------



## rosalan

tip


----------



## suedew

Chrystal


----------



## catzontour

Alistair


----------



## autostratus

darling


----------



## woodmill

Buds (of May)


----------



## adriacoral

scum


----------



## bognormike

Skull


----------



## onnilucky

Canoe


----------



## catzontour

paddle


----------



## bognormike

Oar


----------



## autostratus

what?


----------



## spykal

Next


----------



## onnilucky

Boutique


----------



## catzontour

hotel


----------



## bognormike

Room


----------



## adriacoral

Oar, (I said)


----------



## onnilucky

Hoar, ( I heard)


----------



## autostratus

frost


----------



## bognormike

Jack


----------



## rayrecrok

Union



Ray


----------



## suedew

Gap


----------



## woodmill

Filla


----------



## bognormike

Polly


----------



## woodmill

Parrot


----------



## rayrecrok

Bird


Ray


----------



## autostratus

song


----------



## onnilucky

Sing


----------



## catzontour

along


----------



## Fermenter

Side


----------



## suedew

saddle


----------



## onnilucky

Blazing


----------



## Wilmannie

trail


----------



## autostratus

trial


----------



## onnilucky

Guilty


----------



## bognormike

secret


----------



## onnilucky

Top


----------



## autostratus

performance


----------



## catzontour

stage


----------



## autostratus

coach


----------



## bognormike

Trip


----------



## suedew

fall


----------



## Wilmannie

Autumn


----------



## Fermenter

Leaves


----------



## onnilucky

Goes


----------



## autostratus

ghost


----------



## catzontour

spirit


----------



## suedew

free


----------



## bognormike

alright (now) 8)


----------



## catzontour

baby


----------



## onnilucky

Noise


----------



## autostratus

abatement


----------



## bognormike

society 8)


----------



## autostratus

building


----------



## onnilucky

Demolishing


----------



## rosalan

iconoclast


----------



## bognormike

Icon


----------



## autostratus

beacon


----------



## suedew

crossing


----------



## bognormike

ferry


----------



## onnilucky

Mersey


----------



## autostratus

ferry


----------



## catzontour

deck


----------



## bognormike

chair


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## bognormike

Hump


----------



## catzontour

camel


----------



## rayrecrok

desert



ray


----------



## autostratus

mirage


----------



## suedew

dream


----------



## catzontour

nightmare


----------



## Wilmannie

scary


----------



## bigtwin

Spice!


----------



## woodmill

Ginger


----------



## bognormike

Nuts


----------



## woodmill

Bolts


----------



## barryd

Fruitcakes!!!


----------



## autostratus

tea cakes


----------



## bognormike

Toasted


----------



## rayrecrok

crumpet





ray.


----------



## bognormike

Jam


----------



## rosalan

session


----------



## autostratus

musician


----------



## suedew

rally


----------



## bognormike

Really


----------



## woodmill

Honest


----------



## suedew

*****


----------



## woodmill

cowboy :lol:


----------



## autostratus

builder


----------



## woodmill

Contractor


----------



## rayrecrok

sub



ray


----------



## woodmill

loan


----------



## suedew

shark


----------



## catzontour

fin


----------



## Fermenter

Soup


----------



## onnilucky

Mulligatawny


----------



## bognormike

Curry


----------



## catzontour

ruby


----------



## onnilucky

anniversary


----------



## autostratus

waltz


----------



## suedew

rumba


----------



## onnilucky

Baba (rum) :lol:


----------



## catzontour

(black) sheep


----------



## onnilucky

Fleece


----------



## catzontour

golden


----------



## autostratus

silver


----------



## onnilucky

Haired


----------



## bognormike

bald


----------



## autostratus

eagle


----------



## bognormike

Soar


----------



## woodmill

Roam


----------



## rosalan

high


----------



## suedew

light


----------



## woodmill

Kite


----------



## Wilmannie

bird


----------



## woodmill

Bath


----------



## bognormike

Plug


----------



## Fermenter

Hole


----------



## onnilucky

Complete


----------



## autostratus

ass


----------



## onnilucky

Boss


----------



## suedew

hog


----------



## rosalan

swine!


----------



## onnilucky

Boar


----------



## autostratus

yawn!


----------



## suedew

sleep


----------



## purpledan

over


----------



## onnilucky

Finished


----------



## Wilmannie

done


----------



## autostratus

dung


----------



## suedew

beetle


----------



## catzontour

drive


----------



## onnilucky

Warp


----------



## catzontour

time


----------



## autostratus

rate


----------



## purpledan

birth


----------



## Wilmannie

Birthday


----------



## woodmill

Happy


----------



## autostratus

anniversary


----------



## catzontour

wedding


----------



## suedew

divorce :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

part



ray


----------



## erneboy

replacement


----------



## autostratus

substitute


----------



## onnilucky

Clout (if you remember 1978 girl singers)


----------



## woodmill

Style


----------



## autostratus

guru


----------



## Fermenter

Expert


----------



## autostratus

expertise


----------



## woodmill

Knowhow


----------



## suedew

ignorance


----------



## catzontour

bliss


----------



## bognormike

Heaven


----------



## autostratus

Galaxy (chocolate!) :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Space


Ray


----------



## woodmill

Hyper


----------



## catzontour

tension


----------



## bognormike

Market


----------



## woodmill

compression


----------



## autostratus

stockings


----------



## onnilucky

Hose


----------



## autostratus

pipe


----------



## rayrecrok

Drain


Ray


----------



## autostratus

overflow


----------



## onnilucky

Weir


----------



## rosalan

floods


----------



## suedew

famine


----------



## autostratus

pestilence


----------



## suedew

biblical


----------



## onnilucky

Proportions


----------



## suedew

ratios


----------



## woodmill

percentage


----------



## catzontour

fraction


----------



## woodmill

Segment


----------



## catzontour

grapefruit


----------



## autostratus

juice


----------



## rayrecrok

Orange

Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Jaffa


----------



## teddyj

Cake


----------



## autostratus

fork


----------



## rayrecrok

Eat. 

Ray


----------



## onnilucky

Erode


----------



## suedew

explode


----------



## onnilucky

Detonate


----------



## autostratus

disintegrate


----------



## suedew

reconstitute


----------



## woodmill

Remake


----------



## suedew

unravel


----------



## rayrecrok

solve



ray.


----------



## autostratus

salve


----------



## woodmill

Releive


----------



## suedew

stress


----------



## rayrecrok

verticalscope



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Periscope


----------



## autostratus

submarine


----------



## rayrecrok

submersible



ray


----------



## autostratus

bather


----------



## onnilucky

Sun


----------



## rayrecrok

newspaper



ray


----------



## catzontour

press


----------



## autostratus

baron


----------



## onnilucky

Unproductive


----------



## rayrecrok

useless


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Politicians


----------



## suedew

untrustworthy


----------



## rayrecrok

crooked


ray


----------



## autostratus

man


----------



## suedew

diesel


----------



## woodmill

Petrol


----------



## autostratus

head


----------



## rayrecrok

Flambrough



ray


----------



## onnilucky

Village


----------



## suedew

people


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## suedew

point


----------



## rayrecrok

Direction


Ray


----------



## autostratus

actors


----------



## rayrecrok

Thespian


Ray


----------



## woodmill

Performer


----------



## suedew

Athlete


----------



## autostratus

linament


----------



## Fermenter

Lotion


----------



## woodmill

Oil


----------



## autostratus

rig


----------



## suedew

avenger :wink:


----------



## woodmill

Hillman


----------



## onnilucky

Imp


----------



## rayrecrok

Devil


Ray


----------



## autostratus

Tasmanian


----------



## rayrecrok

Animal

Ray


----------



## suedew

who


----------



## onnilucky

Pinball (wizard)


----------



## autostratus

arcade


----------



## teddyj

Amusement


----------



## suedew

thread (this)


----------



## Chrys

Needle


----------



## teddyj

Sharp


----------



## onnilucky

Dressed


----------



## autostratus

crab (yum)


----------



## onnilucky

Wafu


----------



## suedew

confused


----------



## catzontour

dazed


----------



## onnilucky

Zeppelin (Led). 

(and to clear up Suedew's confusion, Crab is what the Navy call someone in the RAF and Wafu is what we call a airman in the Navy)


----------



## rayrecrok

Lead


Ray


----------



## teddyj

Poisoning


----------



## autostratus

accidental


----------



## catzontour

damage


----------



## onnilucky

Brain


----------



## catzontour

cell


----------



## autostratus

clink


----------



## erneboy

nick


----------



## onnilucky

Cut


----------



## autostratus

razor


----------



## suedew

sharp


----------



## onnilucky

Bitter


----------



## catzontour

twisted


----------



## suedew

knotted


----------



## autostratus

shoelaces


----------



## suedew

liquorice


----------



## onnilucky

Allsorts


----------



## autostratus

mixture


----------



## onnilucky

Ratio


----------



## catzontour

probability


----------



## autostratus

statistics


----------



## suedew

lies


----------



## rosalan

damnable


----------



## rayrecrok

Bad



ray


----------



## autostratus

mouldy


----------



## woodmill

Rotten


----------



## rayrecrok

Punk


ray.


----------



## suedew

rock


----------



## woodmill

Blackpool


----------



## catzontour

tower


----------



## autostratus

ballroom


----------



## suedew

strictly


----------



## onnilucky

Hooray (when is it back :?: )


----------



## autostratus

Cheers! :wink:


----------



## rosalan

Prost!


----------



## suedew

slàinte


----------



## woodmill

Toast


----------



## suedew

marmalade


----------



## catzontour

Paddington


----------



## autostratus

bare (yes)


----------



## woodmill

Nude


----------



## rosalan

bereft


----------



## suedew

beret


----------



## rosalan

beretta


----------



## autostratus

pistol


----------



## onnilucky

Packin'


----------



## suedew

yesterday


----------



## autostratus

tomorrow


----------



## suedew

invisible


----------



## woodmill

vanish


----------



## suedew

varnish


----------



## bognormike

yacht


----------



## onnilucky

Chandler


----------



## autostratus

candles


----------



## rosalan

candlemass


----------



## onnilucky

February


----------



## catzontour

March 8)


----------



## teddyj

Hare


----------



## autostratus

tortoise


----------



## onnilucky

Shell


----------



## catzontour

Cat :lol:


----------



## autostratus

tour :lol: :lol:


----------



## onnilucky

Grand


----------



## teddyj

Piano


----------



## autostratus

keys


----------



## onnilucky

Jetty :lol: (key/quay, get it :roll: )


----------



## autostratus

son  (jetty/son, get it :roll: )


----------



## suedew

moon


----------



## onnilucky

Flash


----------



## suedew

photography


----------



## autostratus

picture


----------



## suedew

postcard


----------



## rayrecrok

Comic.


Ray


----------



## autostratus

censor


----------



## onnilucky

Suppress


----------



## woodmill

Restrain


----------



## autostratus

retain


----------



## onnilucky

Keep


----------



## bognormike

Castle


----------



## drcotts

Castellation


----------



## bognormike

Castanets


----------



## onnilucky

Fishermen


----------



## autostratus

exaggerate :wink:


----------



## bognormike

embellish


----------



## catzontour

embroider


----------



## aldra

Needlework


----------



## autostratus

piecework


----------



## rosalan

timepiece


----------



## catzontour

codpiece 8O


----------



## aldra

Bulge


----------



## bognormike

Lump


----------



## aldra

Hammer


----------



## onnilucky

Horror


----------



## autostratus

film


----------



## catzontour

cling


----------



## rosalan

Klingon


----------



## teddyj

Spock


----------



## autostratus

spook


----------



## bognormike

ghost


----------



## woodmill

phantom


----------



## bognormike

Flan. 


Go on, I dare you!


----------



## autostratus

scared


----------



## bognormike

Terror


----------



## rayrecrok

adrenalin



ray.


----------



## autostratus

surge


----------



## bognormike

Tidal


----------



## rayrecrok

range


ray


----------



## Chrys

Cooker


----------



## bognormike

grill


----------



## autostratus

interrogate


----------



## rayrecrok

question



ray.


----------



## bognormike

Answer


----------



## rosalan

Immediately!


----------



## bognormike

later


----------



## autostratus

never


----------



## bognormike

never :wink:


----------



## rosalan

NEVER!


----------



## bognormike

shout


----------



## autostratus

posts


----------



## teddyj

Fence


----------



## rayrecrok

boundary


ray.


----------



## rosalan

limits


----------



## teddyj

Outer


----------



## autostratus

space


----------



## bognormike

frontier


----------



## rayrecrok

pioneers



ray.


----------



## bognormike

First


----------



## onnilucky

Degree


----------



## bognormike

university


----------



## catzontour

student


----------



## autostratus

loan


----------



## bognormike

borrow


----------



## catzontour

beg


----------



## onnilucky

Steal


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pinch


----------



## autostratus

tram


----------



## rosalan

pinch = tram?

bottom


----------



## onnilucky

Lowest


----------



## bognormike

nadir


----------



## catzontour

zenith


----------



## bognormike

carburettor


----------



## autostratus

engine.

Note to rosalan re pinch = tram?
http://www.20thcenturylondon.org.uk/ltm-1983-213

I'm showing my age.


----------



## teddyj

Noise


----------



## Hymerintacto

Loud


----------



## Chrys

Speaker


----------



## rosalan

rattle


note to Autostratus  

Alan

(never heard the term must be Northern slang)


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## Hymerintacto

Face


----------



## rosalan

off


----------



## bognormike

Side


----------



## catzontour

back


----------



## autostratus

pain


----------



## bognormike

Killer


----------



## onnilucky

Queen


----------



## autostratus

bee


----------



## onnilucky

Spelling


----------



## teddyj

Mistake


----------



## bognormike

error


----------



## autostratus

clothes


----------



## Hymerintacto

Horse


----------



## teddyj

Radish


----------



## autostratus

indigestion


----------



## rayrecrok

acid



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Rain


----------



## autostratus

flood


----------



## rayrecrok

insurance


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Claim


----------



## rayrecrok

reimburse


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Repay


----------



## rosalan

Never!


----------



## catzontour

land


----------



## rayrecrok

soil


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Stain


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blot


----------



## Chrys

Ink


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pen


----------



## rosalan

penultimate


----------



## rayrecrok

last


ray.


----------



## catzontour

next


----------



## autostratus

fashion


----------



## rayrecrok

rags



ray.


----------



## rosalan

crags


----------



## rayrecrok

climbing


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mounting


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mounting


----------



## Fermenter

Riding


----------



## rayrecrok

donkey

ray


----------



## bognormike

ass


----------



## rayrecrok

fat  

ray.


----------



## bognormike

grease


----------



## rayrecrok

lubricant


ray.


----------



## bognormike

slide


----------



## rayrecrok

kids


ray.


----------



## bognormike

goat


----------



## teddyj

Tagine


----------



## bognormike

pot


----------



## Hymerintacto

Kettle


----------



## rayrecrok

whistle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

blower


----------



## rayrecrok

leaves

ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Gone


----------



## bognormike

Away


----------



## rosalan

returning


----------



## rayrecrok

back


ray


----------



## teddyj

Bacon


----------



## autostratus

pig


----------



## rayrecrok

chauvinist



ray.


----------



## rosalan

patriot


----------



## bognormike

nationalist


----------



## onnilucky

Census (nation list :? )


----------



## teddyj

Records


----------



## autostratus

archives


----------



## catzontour

dusty


----------



## teddyj

Sneezy


----------



## rayrecrok

snuff


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Tin


----------



## rosalan

glaze


----------



## teddyj

Over


----------



## rayrecrok

cricket


ray.


----------



## autostratus

square


----------



## rosalan

"T" (T-Square)


----------



## teddyj

Tea


----------



## onnilucky

Char


----------



## autostratus

chair


----------



## rayrecrok

stool. (again) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## teddyj

Milking


----------



## Chrys

Parlour


----------



## onnilucky

Game


----------



## teddyj

Bird


----------



## rayrecrok

sentence


ray


----------



## teddyj

Capital


----------



## Chrys

Letter


----------



## bognormike

box


----------



## rayrecrok

pugilist

ray


----------



## teddyj

Glove


----------



## bognormike

hand


----------



## rayrecrok

pass



ray


----------



## bognormike

mountain


----------



## teddyj

Goat


----------



## bognormike

curry


----------



## rayrecrok

hot


ray


----------



## autostratus

gospel


----------



## teddyj

Choir


----------



## rayrecrok

Wales


ray


----------



## woodmill

Rugby


----------



## teddyj

Hooker


----------



## autostratus

gaffer


----------



## bognormike

boss


----------



## rayrecrok

top 

ray


----------



## teddyj

Dog


----------



## autostratus

hound


----------



## bognormike

hunt


----------



## autostratus

follower


----------



## bognormike

fan


----------



## rayrecrok

cool


ray


----------



## teddyj

Breeze


----------



## onnilucky

Easy


----------



## autostratus

rider


----------



## onnilucky

equestrian


----------



## teddyj

Clothing


----------



## bognormike

shoes


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## rayrecrok

trots :lol: 

ray.


----------



## teddyj

Gallops


----------



## autostratus

stable


----------



## bognormike

Door


----------



## rayrecrok

Stop


Ray


----------



## teddyj

Sign


----------



## bognormike

Contract


----------



## teddyj

Agreement


----------



## woodmill

marriage


----------



## bognormike

Divorce


----------



## rosalan

part


----------



## onnilucky

Componant


----------



## suedew

bit


----------



## teddyj

Drill


----------



## autostratus

squad


----------



## bognormike

flying


----------



## teddyj

High


----------



## bognormike

low


----------



## autostratus

bridge


----------



## bognormike

cards


----------



## Chrys

Post


----------



## autostratus

count


----------



## rayrecrok

countess


ray.


----------



## autostratus

counters


----------



## onnilucky

Bean


----------



## teddyj

Runner


----------



## bognormike

bookie


----------



## teddyj

Punter


----------



## autostratus

boater


----------



## bognormike

bloater


----------



## autostratus

kipper


----------



## bognormike

tie


----------



## autostratus

cable


----------



## teddyj

Clips


----------



## bognormike

Paper


----------



## woodmill

Bag


----------



## bognormike

Sack


----------



## rayrecrok

redundant


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Useless


----------



## autostratus

gadget


----------



## bognormike

Toy


----------



## teddyj

Boy


----------



## bognormike

Girl


----------



## autostratus

Guide


----------



## teddyj

Post


----------



## bognormike

Letter


----------



## rayrecrok

French  



ray.


----------



## bognormike

mustard


----------



## teddyj

English


----------



## bognormike

breakfast


----------



## autostratus

buffet


----------



## rayrecrok

car

ray


----------



## onnilucky

Wetland


----------



## bognormike

Bog


----------



## rayrecrok

Irish


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stout


----------



## bognormike

bulky


----------



## autostratus

bognormike said:


> bulky


padded


----------



## rayrecrok

cell



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Terrorist


----------



## bognormike

Bomb


----------



## autostratus

destruction


----------



## bognormike

Chaos


----------



## woodmill

Mayhem


----------



## onnilucky

Shopping (with the mother in law and wife)


----------



## bognormike

Supplies


----------



## rayrecrok

vitals


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

essentials


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## rayrecrok

Whiskey :wink: 

ray.


----------



## bognormike

whisky (scotch) 8)


----------



## teddyj

Cheers


----------



## Wilmannie

applause


----------



## autostratus

theatre


----------



## bognormike

stage


----------



## autostratus

tour


----------



## teddyj

Gig


----------



## bognormike

trap


----------



## teddyj

Cart


----------



## rayrecrok

wheel


ray.


----------



## autostratus

spoke


----------



## onnilucky

Nipple


----------



## rayrecrok

grease


ray.


----------



## bognormike

gun


----------



## autostratus

taser


----------



## teddyj

Ouch


----------



## rayrecrok

injury


ray


----------



## bognormike

damage


----------



## autostratus

crash


----------



## woodmill

site


----------



## bognormike

Sight


----------



## woodmill

eyes


----------



## rayrecrok

potato


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Crisps


----------



## teddyj

Plain


----------



## bognormike

Plane


----------



## rayrecrok

Jack



Ray.


----------



## autostratus

bowls


----------



## teddyj

Soup


----------



## bognormike

Kitchen


----------



## autostratus

utensil


----------



## bognormike

Tool


----------



## suedew

Maker


----------



## teddyj

Sail


----------



## autostratus

dock


----------



## bognormike

Leaf


----------



## rayrecrok

Maple


ray.


----------



## cpjtaylor

Tree


----------



## bognormike

Branch


----------



## autostratus

root


----------



## bognormike

Route


----------



## Chrys

Planner


----------



## bognormike

Maps


----------



## rayrecrok

road


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Sign


----------



## teddyj

Here


----------



## autostratus

please!


----------



## rayrecrok

pleasure


ray.


----------



## bognormike

enjoy


----------



## suedew

Motorhoming


----------



## bognormike

hobby


----------



## cpjtaylor

Horse


----------



## rayrecrok

nag



ray.


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## onnilucky

Bliss (just playing safe in case she reads this)


----------



## bognormike

heaven


----------



## suedew

hades (in case they don't allow the 4 letter one)


----------



## bognormike

hell (it does!)


----------



## teddyj

Fire


----------



## autostratus

earth


----------



## rayrecrok

soil


ray.


----------



## bognormike

turf


----------



## teddyj

Surf


----------



## suedew

sea


----------



## teddyj

Waves


----------



## onnilucky

Cheerio


----------



## autostratus

goodbye!


----------



## rayrecrok

sad



ray.


----------



## bognormike

happy


----------



## autostratus

disappointed


----------



## rayrecrok

gutted


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Cleaned


----------



## autostratus

cooked


----------



## teddyj

Eaten


----------



## bognormike

Drunk


----------



## suedew

sober


----------



## autostratus

robes (guess the association :wink: )


----------



## onnilucky

Bard


----------



## autostratus

bolted


----------



## teddyj

Screwed


----------



## bognormike

down


----------



## onnilucky

Eider


----------



## autostratus

duck


----------



## bognormike

orange


----------



## suedew

blossom


----------



## autostratus

time


----------



## teddyj

Late


----------



## rayrecrok

dead



ray.


----------



## bognormike

Right


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Turn


----------



## autostratus

round


----------



## rayrecrok

drinks


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Eats


----------



## autostratus

sleeps


----------



## suedew

wakes


----------



## onnilucky

Funerals


----------



## bognormike

buried


----------



## suedew

treasure


----------



## autostratus

memories


----------



## rayrecrok

thoughts


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Idea


----------



## teddyj

No


----------



## Wilmannie

None


----------



## bognormike

Nun


----------



## autostratus

Blue


----------



## rayrecrok

movie


ray.


----------



## autostratus

star


----------



## suedew

struck


----------



## autostratus

boundary


----------



## suedew

limit


----------



## rayrecrok

end



ray.


----------



## autostratus

start


----------



## Gailey

Jump


----------



## rayrecrok

jumper

ray.


----------



## rosalan

suicide


----------



## Gailey

bridge


----------



## suedew

canasta


----------



## rayrecrok

cards


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Ace


----------



## rayrecrok

tennis


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

balls


----------



## bognormike

Racket


----------



## Wilmannie

Noise


----------



## rayrecrok

vibrations


ray


----------



## Wilmannie

shakin' (all over ! )


----------



## suedew

stirred


----------



## bognormike

Spoon


----------



## Wilmannie

kissin'


----------



## bognormike

gate


----------



## suedew

water


----------



## rayrecrok

fall

ray.


----------



## bognormike

tumble


----------



## suedew

weed


----------



## rayrecrok

killer


ray


----------



## Chrys

Instinct


----------



## bognormike

automatic


----------



## rayrecrok

manual


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Repair


----------



## bognormike

renewal


----------



## suedew

licence


----------



## autostratus

vows


----------



## bognormike

swears


----------



## suedew

court


----------



## teddyj

Dock


----------



## bognormike

port


----------



## suedew

yummy


----------



## autostratus

mummy


----------



## suedew

pyramid


----------



## autostratus

scam


----------



## bognormike

spam


----------



## rayrecrok

bait.. (carp love it)


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Hook


----------



## teddyj

Eye


----------



## moblee

Lid.


----------



## teddyj

Skid


----------



## bognormike

pan


----------



## rayrecrok

salt


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Sea


----------



## suedew

breeze


----------



## teddyj

Summer


----------



## autostratus

camping


----------



## Wilmannie

tents


----------



## suedew

guides


----------



## rayrecrok

girl


ray.


----------



## bognormike

boy


----------



## suedew

band


----------



## bognormike

elastic


----------



## autostratus

electrostatic


----------



## bognormike

electric


----------



## teddyj

Guitar


----------



## suedew

banjo


----------



## bognormike

pluck


----------



## autostratus

feathers


----------



## suedew

quilt


----------



## teddyj

Cosy


----------



## onnilucky

Tea


----------



## rayrecrok

pot


ray.


----------



## autostratus

kettle


----------



## teddyj

Drum


----------



## rayrecrok

snare


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

rabbit


----------



## teddyj

Pie


----------



## autostratus

apple


----------



## bognormike

core


----------



## Chrys

Plug


----------



## bognormike

sink


----------



## teddyj

Taps


----------



## Chrys

Dies


----------



## teddyj

Threads


----------



## bognormike

Clothes


----------



## autostratus

strips


----------



## suedew

lines


----------



## bognormike

Washing


----------



## Chrys

Machine


----------



## Bill_OR

minder


----------



## bognormike

winder


----------



## suedew

window


----------



## bognormike

opportunity


----------



## teddyj

Knocks


----------



## autostratus

door


----------



## suedew

Post


----------



## bognormike

letter


----------



## rosalan

rentee


----------



## suedew

landlady


----------



## Wilmannie

flat


----------



## bognormike

hilly


----------



## rayrecrok

elevated

ray.


----------



## bognormike

raised


----------



## teddyj

Upwards


----------



## rayrecrok

North



ray.


----------



## autostratus

Easterly


----------



## teddyj

Gale


----------



## bognormike

swell


----------



## suedew

Motorhoming


----------



## bognormike

hobby


----------



## Wilmannie

horse


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## bognormike

washer


----------



## teddyj

Dish


----------



## bognormike

satellite


----------



## suedew

meteor


----------



## autostratus

Vulcan


----------



## suedew

warrior


----------



## bognormike

soldier


----------



## autostratus

sailor


----------



## rayrecrok

Matalot


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

ME


----------



## teddyj

You


----------



## bognormike

everyone


----------



## autostratus

hello


----------



## bognormike

goodbye


----------



## teddyj

Cheerio


----------



## rayrecrok

cereal


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

oats


----------



## suedew

horses


----------



## Wilmannie

courses


----------



## teddyj

Race


----------



## rayrecrok

human

ray.


----------



## Chrys

Resources


----------



## bognormike

supplies


----------



## onnilucky

Mains


----------



## bognormike

battery


----------



## teddyj

Charging


----------



## p-c

Cost


----------



## suedew

cutter


----------



## bognormike

ship


----------



## autostratus

export


----------



## bognormike

import


----------



## rayrecrok

in


ray.


----------



## suedew

out


----------



## autostratus

shake


----------



## bognormike

down


----------



## tugboat

beat


----------



## bognormike

drum


----------



## Wilmannie

major


----------



## autostratus

incident


----------



## rayrecrok

event


ray.


----------



## bognormike

diary


----------



## autostratus

travel


----------



## tugboat

blog


----------



## bognormike

activity


----------



## Wilmannie

passtime


----------



## rayrecrok

hobby

ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Horse


----------



## Wilmannie

hounds


----------



## bognormike

Hunt


----------



## autostratus

cup


----------



## rayrecrok

saucer


ray.


----------



## bognormike

flying


----------



## woodmill

High


----------



## bognormike

low


----------



## autostratus

selfesteem


----------



## rayrecrok

worth


ray.


----------



## bognormike

valley


----------



## Wilmannie

glen


----------



## bognormike

grant :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

whiskey


ray.


----------



## bognormike

whisky (correct spelling please!)


----------



## rayrecrok

Irish (whiskey)

ray.


----------



## autostratus

spelling


----------



## bognormike

bee


----------



## Chrys

Hive


----------



## rayrecrok

abode


ray


----------



## onnilucky

Anode


----------



## rayrecrok

positive


ray.


----------



## bognormike

terminal


----------



## onnilucky

Chronic


----------



## rayrecrok

persistent


ray.


----------



## bognormike

raining 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

water


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hole


----------



## rayrecrok

worm


ray.


----------



## bognormike

turned


----------



## autostratus

twisted


----------



## rayrecrok

entwined


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ivy


----------



## bognormike

holly


----------



## suedew

Berry


----------



## bognormike

fruit


----------



## Chrys

Cake


----------



## bognormike

slice


----------



## onnilucky

Golf


----------



## bognormike

Ball


----------



## autostratus

gown


----------



## bognormike

Town


----------



## autostratus

Crier


----------



## bognormike

shout


----------



## onnilucky

Twist (and .....)


----------



## Wilmannie

turn


----------



## bognormike

wood


----------



## suedew

worm


----------



## Wilmannie

fishing


----------



## bognormike

rod


----------



## Chrys

Licence


----------



## bognormike

permit


----------



## Wilmannie

allow


----------



## bognormike

ban


----------



## HarleyDave

ray


----------



## teddyj

Sting


----------



## onnilucky

Police


----------



## Wilmannie

force


----------



## bognormike

reasonable


----------



## suedew

doubt


----------



## onnilucky

Uncertain


----------



## bognormike

dubious


----------



## Soldat

company


----------



## teddyj

Director


----------



## bognormike

secretary


----------



## Wilmannie

bird


----------



## onnilucky

Finger


----------



## Wilmannie

Thumb


----------



## bognormike

Nail


----------



## Chrys

Hammer


----------



## bognormike

tool


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## bognormike

cricket :wink:


----------



## onnilucky

Cicada


----------



## suedew

holiday


----------



## rayrecrok

billy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

can


----------



## autostratus

will


----------



## bognormike

won't


----------



## rayrecrok

no



ray.


----------



## bognormike

yes


----------



## autostratus

interlude (yes/no?)...(Michael Miles?)


----------



## bognormike

internet


(showing your age, Gillian, of course I can't remember that!)


----------



## onnilucky

Problems :x


----------



## rayrecrok

difficulty


ray.


----------



## suedew

Hope


----------



## rayrecrok

Bob



ray.


----------



## autostratus

shilling


----------



## suedew

beer


----------



## teddyj

Cheers


----------



## bognormike

fans


----------



## suedew

ventilation


----------



## autostratus

air


----------



## rayrecrok

gas


ray.


----------



## autostratus

myth


----------



## woodmill

fantasy


----------



## suedew

reality


----------



## Wilmannie

factual


----------



## bognormike

lies


----------



## autostratus

prone


----------



## rayrecrok

accident


ray.


----------



## bognormike

crash


----------



## autostratus

shares


----------



## suedew

shears


----------



## nicholsong

denier


----------



## bognormike

dinner


----------



## rayrecrok

snap



ray.


----------



## bognormike

crackle


----------



## nicholsong

pork


----------



## bognormike

fillet

you didn't take the bait geoff! :roll:


----------



## suedew

up


----------



## nicholsong

right


----------



## rayrecrok

direction


ray


----------



## bognormike

North


----------



## rayrecrok

000


ray.


----------



## bognormike

magnetic


----------



## suedew

attraction


----------



## bognormike

fatal


----------



## rayrecrok

deathly

ray.


----------



## bognormike

white


----------



## autostratus

feather


----------



## bognormike

pillow


----------



## rayrecrok

case



ray.


----------



## autostratus

file


----------



## rayrecrok

B.a.s.t.a.rd :wink: It won't let me put it in, it thinks I'm swearing. :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok B File

ray.


----------



## bognormike

??

wedlock


----------



## nicholsong

- dreadlock


----------



## autostratus

deadlock


----------



## bognormike

stalemate


----------



## suedew

stablemate


----------



## bognormike

jockey


----------



## autostratus

wheel


----------



## Wilmannie

barrow


----------



## bognormike

burial


----------



## rayrecrok

grave


ray


----------



## autostratus

serious


----------



## bognormike

flippant


----------



## rayrecrok

disrespectful


ray.


----------



## bognormike

disgraceful


----------



## nicholsong

dishonourable


----------



## rayrecrok

discharge


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dissect


----------



## nicholsong

bisect


----------



## autostratus

half


----------



## rayrecrok

separate


ray.


----------



## autostratus

part


----------



## suedew

exchange


----------



## nicholsong

partial


----------



## rayrecrok

incomplete



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Unfinished


----------



## autostratus

symphony


----------



## suedew

orchestra


----------



## rayrecrok

band


ray.


----------



## woodmill

Wrist


----------



## bognormike

ankle


----------



## autostratus

tag


----------



## rayrecrok

axle


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

shaft


----------



## autostratus

arrow


----------



## rayrecrok

Golden


ray.


----------



## mfa

Nugget


----------



## suedew

nougat


----------



## rayrecrok

sweet



ray


----------



## suedew

sickly


----------



## autostratus

child


----------



## Wilmannie

infant


----------



## suedew

men :roll:


----------



## bognormike

gents


----------



## autostratus

urinal


----------



## suedew

uranus


----------



## bognormike

Planet


----------



## autostratus

suite


----------



## woodmill

sweet


----------



## bognormike

Tooth


----------



## Wilmannie

fairy


----------



## rayrecrok

tale


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Lights


----------



## rosalan

talc


----------



## rayrecrok

powder


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Gun


----------



## autostratus

lobby


----------



## suedew

foyer


----------



## rayrecrok

cinema


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sleep!


----------



## Wilmannie

peace


----------



## onnilucky

Portion


----------



## autostratus

potion


----------



## Scattycat

pills


----------



## bognormike

Ointment


----------



## autostratus

treatment


----------



## bognormike

Therapy


----------



## suedew

aversion


----------



## Wilmannie

dislike


----------



## bognormike

Hate


----------



## teddyj

Love


----------



## onnilucky

Expense


----------



## rayrecrok

cost



ray


----------



## bognormike

Benefit


----------



## suedew

charity


----------



## nicholsong

compassion


----------



## autostratus

hospice


----------



## rayrecrok

palliation 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Relieve


----------



## Wilmannie

relief


----------



## bognormike

Map


----------



## nicholsong

orientation


----------



## rayrecrok

sexual


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Healing 8)


----------



## teddyj

Hands


----------



## bognormike

Feet


----------



## autostratus

yards


----------



## rayrecrok

back


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Bacon


----------



## suedew

eggs


----------



## rayrecrok

suck


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

grandmother


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## rayrecrok

tree. (Geoff, sucks grandmas, priceless :lol


ray.


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 


root


----------



## Wilmannie

canal


----------



## nicholsong

navigator


----------



## suedew

tomtom


----------



## autostratus

JerryJerry :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

beriberi :wink: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

thiamine


----------



## bognormike

vitamin


----------



## suedew

supplement


----------



## rayrecrok

added



ray.


----------



## autostratus

addled


----------



## rayrecrok

brain


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Cerebral


----------



## woodmill

Cortex


----------



## autostratus

artex


----------



## rayrecrok

pattern



ray.


----------



## autostratus

knitting


----------



## woodmill

crochet


----------



## rayrecrok

doily


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dolly


----------



## woodmill

tub


----------



## rayrecrok

container


ray.


----------



## woodmill

vessel


----------



## autostratus

ferry


----------



## nicholsong

Mersey


----------



## rayrecrok

river


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Fresh (water)


----------



## bognormike

brine


----------



## autostratus

bacon


----------



## rayrecrok

breakfast


ray


----------



## autostratus

porridge


----------



## bognormike

oats


----------



## rayrecrok

crop


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Circles


----------



## Wilmannie

rings


----------



## autostratus

finger


----------



## rayrecrok

little


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

pinky


----------



## rayrecrok

perky



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Porky


----------



## bognormike

fat


----------



## nicholsong

dripping


----------



## autostratus

dropping


----------



## rayrecrok

bird



ray.


----------



## bognormike

feathers


----------



## onnilucky

Tar


----------



## bognormike

sailor 8)


----------



## onnilucky

Matelot


----------



## bognormike

hello


----------



## rayrecrok

acknowledge

ray.


----------



## folkranger

hail


----------



## teddyj

Stones


----------



## folkranger

gall


----------



## rayrecrok

audacity


ray.


----------



## autostratus

daring


----------



## bognormike

darling


----------



## rayrecrok

Wendy :wink: 


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

House


----------



## bognormike

Commons


----------



## autostratus

commoners


----------



## rayrecrok

plebes :lol: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

student


----------



## onnilucky

Academic


----------



## nicholsong

Bingo


----------



## bognormike

house


----------



## folkranger

sparrow


----------



## nicholsong

[note my \'bingo\' was posted in response to bognormike\'s \'house\', so I do not know how they got out of position]

Geoff


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

cell


----------



## folkranger

gell


----------



## bognormike

jelly


----------



## folkranger

wibble


----------



## autostratus

wobble


----------



## folkranger

airrides


----------



## rayrecrok

suspension


ray.


----------



## folkranger

Hitchcock


----------



## Scattycat

Drama


----------



## autostratus

queen


----------



## folkranger

Oscar


----------



## folkranger

a smidge too late with that so:

Willhelmina


----------



## Scattycat

Drama


----------



## Wilmannie

Theatre


----------



## teddyj

Stage


----------



## Chrys

Door


----------



## bognormike

stop


----------



## rayrecrok

discontinue



ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Obsolete


----------



## autostratus

dated


----------



## teddyj

Post


----------



## Chrys

Office


----------



## folkranger

Retired


(Ha!)


----------



## autostratus

bed


----------



## Wilmannie

bugs!


----------



## teddyj

Bite


----------



## woodmill

chew


----------



## autostratus

tissue


----------



## woodmill

quilted


----------



## rayrecrok

material.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

girl


----------



## rosalan

child


----------



## onnilucky

Sweet (child of mine)


----------



## autostratus

potato


----------



## rayrecrok

Andes


ray.


----------



## folkranger

Cap


----------



## rayrecrok

close


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shave


----------



## rayrecrok

wet.


ray.


----------



## tony_debs

suite


----------



## folkranger

Mite


----------



## folkranger

Missed again so:

Footstool


----------



## autostratus

toadstool


----------



## rosalan

fungii


----------



## rayrecrok

comedian :wink: 

ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Comedienne


----------



## Wilmannie

Jokes


----------



## autostratus

comics


----------



## rayrecrok

dandy



ray.


----------



## moblee

Candy


----------



## woodmill

Crush


----------



## autostratus

barrier


----------



## onnilucky

Cream


----------



## Wilmannie

coffee


----------



## autostratus

flavour


----------



## suedew

week


----------



## rayrecrok

unit



ray.


----------



## autostratus

battalion


----------



## suedew

legion


----------



## folkranger

hoards


----------



## rayrecrok

collection



ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Antiques


----------



## autostratus

market


----------



## suedew

garden


----------



## moblee

Rose


----------



## onnilucky

Rambling


----------



## Wilmannie

Wandering


----------



## autostratus

minstrel


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolate


ray.


----------



## suedew

migraine


----------



## rayrecrok

Headache



ray.


----------



## autostratus

thunderstorm


----------



## rayrecrok

static


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Electricity


----------



## suedew

gas


----------



## Chrys

Cooker


----------



## autostratus

pressure


----------



## nicholsong

hectopascal


----------



## rayrecrok

atmosphere

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

ambience


----------



## onnilucky

Ambuscade


----------



## rayrecrok

attack


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

mode


----------



## suedew

fashion


----------



## nicholsong

fusion


----------



## suedew

con


----------



## bognormike

trick


----------



## rayrecrok

deception


ray.


----------



## bognormike

reception


----------



## rayrecrok

desk.


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Jockey


----------



## suedew

wheel


----------



## bognormike

Barrow


----------



## Chrys

Boy


----------



## rayrecrok

male



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

gender


----------



## nicholsong

bender


----------



## rayrecrok

animation


ray.


----------



## suedew

team


----------



## rosalan

teaming


----------



## onnilucky

Rain


----------



## bognormike

drops


----------



## rayrecrok

eye



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Lid


----------



## suedew

pot


----------



## onnilucky

Joint


----------



## Chrys

Dovetail


----------



## rayrecrok

feathers


ray.


----------



## autostratus

white


----------



## folkranger

Album


----------



## rayrecrok

Beatles


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Help


----------



## onnilucky

Assist


----------



## rayrecrok

brake


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wind


----------



## onnilucky

Gale


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## Hymerintacto

Teacup


----------



## rayrecrok

receptacle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

debacle


----------



## rayrecrok

failure


ray.


----------



## bognormike

heart


----------



## Chrys

Beat


----------



## bognormike

drum


----------



## nicholsong

cramming


----------



## rayrecrok

swat


ray.


----------



## autostratus

team


----------



## bognormike

leader


----------



## rayrecrok

boss


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Tell


----------



## rayrecrok

narrate


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Recite


----------



## bognormike

read


----------



## autostratus

digest


----------



## suedew

ingest


----------



## rosalan

regurgitate


----------



## rayrecrok

seasick


ray.


----------



## onnilucky

Sprog


----------



## rayrecrok

child


ray.


----------



## bognormike

nipper


----------



## suedew

terrier


----------



## autostratus

conscript


----------



## bognormike

pressgang


----------



## rayrecrok

navy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

naval


----------



## Chrys

Orange


----------



## autostratus

squash


----------



## bognormike

court


----------



## onnilucky

Seduce


----------



## autostratus

politician


----------



## bognormike

Liar


----------



## Chrys

Billy


----------



## suedew

Whizz


----------



## bognormike

speed


----------



## rayrecrok

drug


ray.


----------



## bognormike

pain


----------



## suedew

neck (admittedly not first choice  )

sue


----------



## rayrecrok

kill

ray.


----------



## autostratus

test


----------



## Wilmannie

trial


----------



## suedew

run


----------



## onnilucky

Forest


----------



## rosalan

run > forest?


Jungle


----------



## bognormike

Wet


----------



## teddyj

Sweat


----------



## autostratus

tears


----------



## suedew

fears


----------



## bognormike

cheers


----------



## teddyj

Beers


----------



## rayrecrok

alcohol


ray.


----------



## Wizzo

rubbing


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## Chrys

Horn


----------



## bognormike

french


----------



## rayrecrok

kiss


ray.


----------



## bognormike

lips


----------



## Wilmannie

slip :lol:


----------



## autostratus

skirt


----------



## onnilucky

Piece (of)


----------



## bognormike

peace


----------



## autostratus

initiative


----------



## rayrecrok

begin

ray.


----------



## onnilucky

beguine


----------



## rayrecrok

dance


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Band


----------



## bognormike

banned


----------



## Chrys

Films


----------



## bognormike

videos


----------



## Chrys

Music


----------



## autostratus

dance


----------



## bognormike

steps


----------



## folkranger

Balançoire


----------



## bognormike

ladder


----------



## suedew

stocking


----------



## teddyj

Suspenders


----------



## rayrecrok

lingerie


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pants


----------



## bognormike

hot


----------



## rayrecrok

temperature


ray.


----------



## bognormike

humidity


----------



## rosalan

sweaty


----------



## autostratus

perspiration


----------



## rayrecrok

salty


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Chips


----------



## teddyj

Fish


----------



## bognormike

rod


----------



## Chrys

Stewart


----------



## bognormike

steward


----------



## barryd

Bar


----------



## bognormike

Fly


----------



## teddyj

Swat


----------



## Chrys

Team


----------



## woodmill

partnership


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mates


----------



## woodmill

Chums


----------



## rayrecrok

gang


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chain


----------



## bognormike

Link


----------



## nicholsong

Cuff


----------



## autostratus

slap


----------



## bognormike

slop


----------



## nicholsong

out


----------



## rayrecrok

exit


ray.


----------



## nicholsong

exceat


----------



## rayrecrok

ancient


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Greece


----------



## nicholsong

delusioned


----------



## nicholsong

delusioned

[for explanation see my recent posts to Comment in ekathimerini online]


----------



## bognormike

disillusioned


----------



## autostratus

confused!


----------



## suedew

contented


----------



## bognormike

settled


----------



## rayrecrok

establish


ray.


----------



## autostratus

establishment


----------



## bognormike

building


----------



## rayrecrok

structure 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

erection 




steady!...


----------



## suedew

scaffold


----------



## nicholsong

Liverpool


----------



## autostratus

Scousers


----------



## bognormike

accent


----------



## nicholsong

B'rum


----------



## bognormike

car


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mechanic


----------



## rayrecrok

technician



ray.


----------



## suedew

nail


----------



## bognormike

hammer


----------



## rayrecrok

claw



ray.


----------



## autostratus

scratch


----------



## rayrecrok

programing


ray.


----------



## bognormike

code


----------



## nicholsong

cryptic


----------



## autostratus

clue


----------



## bognormike

less


----------



## rayrecrok

small


ray.


----------



## suedew

face


----------



## bognormike

book


----------



## suedew

ferry


----------



## rayrecrok

CalMac


ray.


----------



## bognormike

plastic mac


----------



## Chrys

Pakamac


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## rayrecrok

precipitation


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Precipice


----------



## suedew

jump


----------



## rayrecrok

song


ray.


----------



## bognormike

verse


----------



## autostratus

us


----------



## bognormike

them


----------



## Chrys

Those


----------



## rayrecrok

film


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cinema


----------



## suedew

memories


----------



## bognormike

age


----------



## rayrecrok

old


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Antiquated


----------



## bognormike

crumbling


----------



## suedew

custard(ing)


----------



## bognormike

pudding


----------



## rayrecrok

bowl



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Over


----------



## bognormike

under


----------



## Wilmannie

dog


----------



## bognormike

-gone


----------



## rayrecrok

soon  


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

fixed


----------



## bognormike

match


----------



## teddyj

Box


----------



## rayrecrok

pugilist



ray.


----------



## bognormike

fighter


----------



## onnilucky

Jet


----------



## rayrecrok

Whitby


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Vampire


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bat


----------



## bognormike

Ball


----------



## Chrys

Game


----------



## Hymerintacto

Play


----------



## rayrecrok

actors


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Lines


----------



## rayrecrok

telephone


ray.


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## bognormike

cricket


----------



## Hymerintacto

Jiminy


----------



## rayrecrok

character


ray.


----------



## bognormike

assassination


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sniper


----------



## suedew

viper


----------



## Chrys

Adder


----------



## bognormike

accountant :wink:


----------



## suedew

money


----------



## rayrecrok

finance



ray.


----------



## folkranger

Lacking


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wanting


----------



## bognormike

need


----------



## rosalan

LUSTING!


----------



## bognormike

urge 8)


----------



## suedew

purge


----------



## Hymerintacto

Spoil (the moment!)


----------



## bognormike

tip


----------



## teddyj

Point


----------



## rayrecrok

bullet



ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Advice


----------



## Chrys

Citizens


----------



## bognormike

people


----------



## rayrecrok

folk



ray.


----------



## Chrys

Song


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## rayrecrok

prison



ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bars


----------



## autostratus

staff


----------



## Hymerintacto

Shepherd


----------



## teddyj

Pie


----------



## rayrecrok

pastry



ray.


----------



## bognormike

cook


----------



## rayrecrok

captain



ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hook


----------



## bognormike

Line


----------



## Hymerintacto

Dancing


----------



## autostratus

queen


----------



## bognormike

mother


----------



## Hymerintacto

Love


----------



## bognormike

hate


----------



## Chrys

Mail


----------



## Hymerintacto

Post


----------



## autostratus

restante


----------



## Hymerintacto

Residual


----------



## rayrecrok

unused


ray.


----------



## bognormike

untouched


----------



## Hymerintacto

Virginal


----------



## Chrys

Thrush


----------



## autostratus

infection


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sore


----------



## bognormike

saw


----------



## rayrecrok

rip


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tide


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mark


----------



## rayrecrok

thatcher


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Roofer


----------



## Wilmannie

tiler


----------



## onnilucky

Rocker (steven tyler)


----------



## Hymerintacto

Billy


----------



## bognormike

roller


----------



## autostratus

coaster


----------



## Hymerintacto

Drifter


----------



## suedew

frigate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cargo


----------



## rayrecrok

net


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Inter


----------



## autostratus

mediate


----------



## bognormike

resolve


----------



## Hymerintacto

Determination


----------



## rayrecrok

fixated

ray.


----------



## bognormike

focus


----------



## rayrecrok

ford


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

stream


----------



## Hymerintacto

Jet


----------



## bognormike

engine


----------



## autostratus

mechanic


----------



## Hymerintacto

Spanner


----------



## teddyj

Engineer


----------



## rayrecrok

civil


ray.


----------



## bognormike

service


----------



## autostratus

mandarin


----------



## Hymerintacto

orange


----------



## bognormike

Grove


----------



## woodmill

Orchard


----------



## Hymerintacto

Scrumping


----------



## Chrys

Apples


----------



## autostratus

pears


----------



## bognormike

pairs


----------



## Hymerintacto

Couples


----------



## Chrys

Twosome


----------



## bognormike

lonesome


----------



## rayrecrok

deserted


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dessert


----------



## suedew

freedom


----------



## autostratus

fighter


----------



## teddyj

Fire


----------



## rayrecrok

Guard



Ray


----------



## bognormike

room


----------



## autostratus

Jankers


----------



## Hymerintacto

Doghouse


----------



## bognormike

Kennel


----------



## rayrecrok

club


ray.


----------



## bognormike

class


----------



## Hymerintacto

System


----------



## bognormike

analyst


----------



## teddyj

Shrink


----------



## bognormike

Wrap


----------



## Hymerintacto

Knuckles


----------



## teddyj

Bare


----------



## autostratus

Shower


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## autostratus

umbrella


----------



## suedew

golf


----------



## teddyj

Balls


----------



## autostratus

pawnbroker


----------



## rosalan

loan


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ranger


----------



## bognormike

park


----------



## teddyj

Car


----------



## rayrecrok

transport


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Road


----------



## Chrys

Signs


----------



## bognormike

signals


----------



## Hymerintacto

Indicates


----------



## bognormike

Points


----------



## rayrecrok

finger


ray.


----------



## moblee

Fish


----------



## bognormike

head


----------



## teddyj

Ache


----------



## autostratus

back


----------



## bognormike

door


----------



## Hymerintacto

Knockers


----------



## bognormike

knickers....


----------



## rayrecrok

drawer


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Runner


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bean


----------



## autostratus

seen


----------



## bognormike

scene


----------



## rayrecrok

sixties


ray.


----------



## autostratus

retired


----------



## woodmill

freedom


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fighter


----------



## bognormike

plane


----------



## teddyj

Smoothing


----------



## bognormike

Iron


----------



## Hymerintacto

Man


----------



## autostratus

united


----------



## rayrecrok

join



ray.


----------



## suedew

in


----------



## autostratus

stinct!


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ex


----------



## bognormike

former


----------



## Hymerintacto

Norderlyqueue


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## rayrecrok

chalk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cheese


----------



## moblee

Burger


----------



## rosalan

..meister


----------



## rayrecrok

craftsman



ray.


----------



## bognormike

tools


----------



## autostratus

stool


----------



## bognormike

Toad


----------



## rayrecrok

warts


ray


----------



## autostratus

Hog


----------



## suedew

roast


----------



## bognormike

pork


----------



## autostratus

scratching


----------



## rayrecrok

irritation


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Itch


----------



## bognormike

scratch


----------



## autostratus

handicap


----------



## rayrecrok

race


ray.


----------



## autostratus

relations


----------



## bognormike

family


----------



## rayrecrok

traits


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

van


----------



## suedew

rouge


----------



## rayrecrok

red


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Arrows


----------



## autostratus

quiver


----------



## Hymerintacto

Shake


----------



## rayrecrok

milk



ray.


----------



## moblee

Breast


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chicken


----------



## autostratus

chips


----------



## melfay

*word ass.*

wood


----------



## suedew

turner


----------



## teddyj

Round


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## melfay

sphere


----------



## rayrecrok

hemisphere


ray.


----------



## moblee

Southern


----------



## moblee

League


----------



## autostratus

tables


----------



## moblee

Picnic


----------



## rayrecrok

meal



ray.


----------



## Citysafe

Worm


----------



## suedew

turn


----------



## teddyj

Twist


----------



## Citysafe

shout


----------



## autostratus

call


----------



## rayrecrok

yodel


ray.


----------



## suedew

model


----------



## autostratus

railway


----------



## suedew

children


----------



## bognormike

family


----------



## rayrecrok

jewels  

ray.


----------



## autostratus

brooch


----------



## rayrecrok

pin


ray.


----------



## melfay

head


----------



## suedew

but(t)


----------



## Citysafe

water


----------



## rayrecrok

rain



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Wet


----------



## suedew

wimp


----------



## Hymerintacto

Coward


----------



## autostratus

Noel


----------



## rayrecrok

Christmas


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pudding


----------



## bognormike

lane


----------



## Hymerintacto

Country


----------



## teddyj

Music


----------



## autostratus

festival


----------



## rayrecrok

celebration


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Party


----------



## bognormike

politics


----------



## teddyj

Parliament


----------



## rayrecrok

building


ray.


----------



## autostratus

inspector


----------



## Hymerintacto

Morse


----------



## bognormike

code


----------



## autostratus

(in the) nose


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sniff


----------



## rayrecrok

cocaine


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Snort


----------



## rayrecrok

bull


ray.


----------



## bognormike

ring


----------



## Hymerintacto

Finger


----------



## teddyj

Thumb


----------



## bognormike

wheel


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fortune


----------



## autostratus

spin


----------



## teddyj

Drift


----------



## bognormike

wood


----------



## autostratus

smoke


----------



## Hymerintacto

Signals


----------



## teddyj

Hand


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wash


----------



## bognormike

basin


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cut


----------



## bognormike

above


----------



## autostratus

beyond


----------



## rayrecrok

farther



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Away


----------



## Hymerintacto

Day


----------



## autostratus

rate


----------



## rayrecrok

tax



ray


----------



## teddyj

Pay


----------



## bognormike

Day


----------



## autostratus

loan


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ranger


----------



## teddyj

Tonto


----------



## bognormike

silver :wink:


----------



## autostratus

assay


----------



## bognormike

assess


----------



## Hymerintacto

Donkeys  ee-awww :lol:


----------



## autostratus

sanctuary


----------



## Hymerintacto

Asylum 8O


----------



## bognormike

nuts


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bolts


----------



## rayrecrok

escapes


ray.


----------



## autostratus

weekend


----------



## Hymerintacto

Dirty . . .


----------



## rayrecrok

dirt



ray.


----------



## bognormike

shovel


----------



## teddyj

Dig


----------



## bognormike

bury


----------



## autostratus

Lancashire


----------



## bognormike

accent


----------



## suedew

puctuation


----------



## rayrecrok

mark



ray.


----------



## teddyj

Comma


----------



## autostratus

pedant


----------



## rayrecrok

pendant :lol: 

ray.


----------



## moblee

Jewellery


----------



## bognormike

bling


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sparkle


----------



## teddyj

Shine


----------



## rayrecrok

torch


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Olympic


----------



## suedew

pool


----------



## autostratus

motor


----------



## Hymerintacto

Boat


----------



## autostratus

yard


----------



## bognormike

metre


----------



## autostratus

gas


----------



## suedew

attack :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Invasion


----------



## bognormike

inversion


----------



## autostratus

revision


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Studying


----------



## Hymerintacto

Studious


----------



## bognormike

learning


----------



## teddyj

Lesson


----------



## rayrecrok

teach


ray.


----------



## moblee

Educate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Impart


----------



## bognormike

import


----------



## autostratus

trade


----------



## rayrecrok

building


ray.


----------



## bognormike

site


----------



## teddyj

Contractor


----------



## bognormike

Sub


----------



## autostratus

torpedo


----------



## suedew

suppository


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ouch!  :lol:


----------



## suedew

skelf (splinter)


----------



## teddyj

Hurts


----------



## autostratus

hearts


----------



## suedew

roses


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolates



ray.


----------



## bognormike

box


----------



## SomersetSteve

clever


----------



## rayrecrok

smart


ray.


----------



## bognormike

car


----------



## suedew

motorhome


----------



## teddyj

Facts


----------



## rayrecrok

statement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

balance


----------



## teddyj

Spring


----------



## SomersetSteve

Forward


----------



## autostratus

roll


----------



## teddyj

Cheese


----------



## rayrecrok

dairy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

herd


----------



## rayrecrok

collection


ray


----------



## suedew

point


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gathering


----------



## autostratus

blackberries


----------



## rayrecrok

hedgerow


ray.


----------



## suedew

hedgehog


----------



## rayrecrok

prickly


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cactus


----------



## Hymerintacto

Desert


----------



## suedew

storm


----------



## Hymerintacto

Teacup


----------



## teddyj

Saucer


----------



## rayrecrok

flying


ray.


----------



## bognormike

pigs


----------



## suedew

shi*


----------



## bognormike

manure


----------



## teddyj

Muck


----------



## Hymerintacto

Brass


----------



## autostratus

monkey


----------



## rayrecrok

series :wink: 

ray.


----------



## bognormike

serial


----------



## moblee

Killer


----------



## suedew

heels


----------



## bognormike

Heals


----------



## rayrecrok

knits


ray


----------



## Hymerintacto

Idiots  :lol: :roll:


----------



## bognormike

guide


----------



## rayrecrok

girl


ray.


----------



## autostratus

friend


----------



## teddyj

Ship


----------



## autostratus

shape


----------



## rayrecrok

shifter


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mister . . . (coo-eee Mr Shifter . . . for those of a certain age)


----------



## rayrecrok

male



ray.


----------



## bognormike

female


----------



## autostratus

headache!


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tablets


----------



## teddyj

Androids


----------



## suedew

steroid


----------



## autostratus

illegal


----------



## Hymerintacto

Vet :lol:


----------



## suedew

applicant


----------



## autostratus

appoint


----------



## teddyj

Employ


----------



## rayrecrok

engage


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Captivate


----------



## autostratus

audience


----------



## rayrecrok

gathering


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Rally


----------



## rayrecrok

Lincoln.. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## moblee

City.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wall


----------



## rayrecrok

Berlin


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Oder


----------



## rayrecrok

river


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bank


----------



## autostratus

rate


----------



## rayrecrok

ratio


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Gear


----------



## Chrys

Box


----------



## autostratus

kite


----------



## teddyj

Red


----------



## Wilmannie

Dead


----------



## rayrecrok

calm


ray.


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## teddyj

Rough


----------



## bognormike

smooth


----------



## Hymerintacto

Silk


----------



## autostratus

worm


----------



## SomersetSteve

book


----------



## bognormike

cover


----------



## Chrys

Note


----------



## bognormike

paper


----------



## moblee

Weight.


----------



## bognormike

ton


----------



## autostratus

hundred


----------



## bognormike

century


----------



## autostratus

WAR


----------



## bognormike

folly


----------



## rayrecrok

construction



ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Destruction


----------



## Wilmannie

Devastation


----------



## bognormike

destroy


----------



## autostratus

destroyer


----------



## SomersetSteve

frigate


----------



## teddyj

Bird


----------



## rayrecrok

tart  

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Custard


----------



## teddyj

Pie


----------



## autostratus

pi


----------



## rayrecrok

number


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mathematics


----------



## teddyj

Calculate


----------



## rayrecrok

compute


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Evaluate


----------



## autostratus

valuation


----------



## rayrecrok

worth


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Less


----------



## Wilmannie

subtract


----------



## Hymerintacto

Minus


----------



## Wilmannie

plus


----------



## autostratus

point


----------



## teddyj

Sharp


----------



## woodmill

knife


----------



## bognormike

blade


----------



## autostratus

iceskate


----------



## teddyj

Rink


----------



## bognormike

ring


----------



## rayrecrok

fairy


ray.


----------



## suedew

cake


----------



## autostratus

walk


----------



## rayrecrok

march


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Hare


----------



## Chrys

Boxing


----------



## teddyj

Glove


----------



## autostratus

leather


----------



## suedew

feather


----------



## rayrecrok

down


ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

hill


----------



## autostratus

climber


----------



## bognormike

Trellis


----------



## rayrecrok

garden


ray.


----------



## suedew

jungle


----------



## autostratus

drums


----------



## rayrecrok

snare


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Rabbit


----------



## suedew

game


----------



## rayrecrok

plan


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Cunning


----------



## autostratus

running


----------



## suedew

water


----------



## autostratus

bucket


----------



## bognormike

spade


----------



## moblee

Clubs


----------



## Wilmannie

cavemen


----------



## bognormike

paintings


----------



## autostratus

brush


----------



## rayrecrok

toilet


ray.


----------



## moblee

Roll.


----------



## teddyj

Rock


----------



## bognormike

steady


----------



## Wilmannie

on


----------



## rayrecrok

forward


ray


----------



## bognormike

defender


----------



## autostratus

stopper


----------



## teddyj

Bottle


----------



## rayrecrok

bravery


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cowardice


----------



## suedew

yellow


----------



## suedew

yellow


----------



## Chrys

Submarine


----------



## bognormike

dive


----------



## autostratus

swallow


----------



## bognormike

gulp


----------



## rayrecrok

scared


ray.


----------



## autostratus

scarred


----------



## suedew

life


----------



## rayrecrok

sentence


ray.


----------



## bognormike

paragraph


----------



## rayrecrok

new


ray.


----------



## autostratus

labour


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ward


----------



## bognormike

warden


----------



## suedew

traffic


----------



## Chrys

Light


----------



## bognormike

switch


----------



## autostratus

over


----------



## suedew

come


----------



## autostratus

hither :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

direction


ray.


----------



## bognormike

route


----------



## suedew

march


----------



## autostratus

hare


----------



## piggiebank

Early


----------



## bognormike

late


----------



## autostratus

deceased


----------



## piggiebank

Born


----------



## rayrecrok

maternity


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fraternity


----------



## rayrecrok

Brother


ray.


----------



## bognormike

mason


----------



## autostratus

cathedral


----------



## rayrecrok

worship


ray.


----------



## piggiebank

Vicar


----------



## autostratus

Vicarious


----------



## Hymerintacto

Indirect


----------



## rayrecrok

wandering


ray.


----------



## bognormike

star


----------



## Wilmannie

North


----------



## bognormike

pole


----------



## Chrys

Vault


----------



## piggiebank

Wine!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

Whine


ray.


----------



## bognormike

moan


----------



## piggiebank

Wife


----------



## bognormike

Husband


----------



## autostratus

partnership


----------



## rayrecrok

business


ray.


----------



## bognormike

profit


----------



## teddyj

Loss


----------



## moblee

Win


----------



## rayrecrok

gamble


ray.


----------



## bognormike

amble


----------



## autostratus

ramble


----------



## piggiebank

White


----------



## piggiebank

Sorry too slow.......

Walk


----------



## rayrecrok

tramp


ray.


----------



## piggiebank

Cardboard


----------



## bognormike

box


----------



## piggiebank

Cricket


----------



## autostratus

Ouzat?!!!!


----------



## teddyj

Out


----------



## rayrecrok

outside


ray.


----------



## bognormike

open


----------



## autostratus

sesame


----------



## rayrecrok

seed


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

sunflower


----------



## piggiebank

Turn


----------



## autostratus

round


----------



## rayrecrok

drinks


ray.


----------



## bognormike

glasses


----------



## Wilmannie

Specsavers !!!! :lol:


----------



## piggiebank

Retina


----------



## autostratus

opticians


----------



## bognormike

eyes


----------



## rayrecrok

potatoes


ray.


----------



## piggiebank

Dauphinoise


----------



## rayrecrok

mash :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chips


----------



## teddyj

Fish


----------



## piggiebank

Sword


----------



## bognormike

Blade


----------



## autostratus

runner


----------



## piggiebank

sticks


----------



## bognormike

wood


----------



## piggiebank

Worm


----------



## autostratus

cast


----------



## piggiebank

throw


----------



## bognormike

chuck


----------



## autostratus

drill


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hole


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Black...


----------



## bognormike

pool


----------



## autostratus

car


----------



## rayrecrok

cable


ray.


----------



## teddyj

Joint


----------



## piggiebank

Flux


----------



## teddyj

Soldering


----------



## autostratus

soldiering


----------



## woodmill

persevere


----------



## piggiebank

Try


----------



## teddyj

Again


----------



## autostratus

(a)loss


----------



## rayrecrok

deficit


ray.


----------



## bognormike

surplus


----------



## autostratus

budget


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Forcast


----------



## rayrecrok

horoscope


ray.


----------



## piggiebank

Gemini


----------



## teddyj

Twins


----------



## Wilmannie

identical


----------



## bognormike

Similar


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Alike


----------



## bognormike

dislike


----------



## autostratus

detest


----------



## suedew

porridge


----------



## teddyj

Oats


----------



## piggiebank

Syrup


----------



## autostratus

figs


----------



## Hymerintacto

Leaf


----------



## rayrecrok

tea


ray.


----------



## suedew

pot


----------



## teddyj

Black


----------



## Chrys

Currant


----------



## autostratus

bun


----------



## piggiebank

Pregnant


----------



## bognormike

expecting


----------



## rayrecrok

imminent


ray.


----------



## bognormike

soon


----------



## autostratus

now


----------



## rayrecrok

present.


ray.


----------



## piggiebank

future


----------



## suedew

past


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fly


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## piggiebank

rail


----------



## Wilmannie

train


----------



## rayrecrok

thought


ray.


----------



## bognormike

police


----------



## autostratus

force


----------



## piggiebank

Baton


----------



## bognormike

Conductor


----------



## autostratus

bus


----------



## suedew

pass


----------



## rayrecrok

mountain


ray.


----------



## autostratus

molehill


----------



## Wilmannie

hump


----------



## bognormike

camel


----------



## autostratus

cigarettes (Camel, how many remember them?)


----------



## suedew

wheeze


----------



## rayrecrok

cough


ray.


----------



## suedew

mimic (sorry 8 month old has perfected mimicking my cough)


----------



## rayrecrok

copy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Replica


----------



## suedew

fake


----------



## bognormike

copy


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cat


----------



## bognormike

fight


----------



## rayrecrok

gang


ray.


----------



## bognormike

press


----------



## piggiebank

Wine


----------



## Wilmannie

party !


----------



## suedew

YES !


----------



## bognormike

YES!


----------



## rayrecrok

YES (again!..)

ray.


----------



## piggiebank

Cake


----------



## bognormike

bake


----------



## suedew

stone


----------



## piggiebank

Pebble


----------



## rayrecrok

flintstones :wink: 

ray


----------



## bognormike

rubble


----------



## woodmill

Barney


----------



## rayrecrok

argument

ray.


----------



## bognormike

Differ


----------



## rayrecrok

different


ray.


----------



## suedew

strokes


----------



## Hymerintacto

Brush


----------



## suedew

paint


----------



## rayrecrok

war


ray.


----------



## suedew

cry


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## bognormike

face


----------



## rayrecrok

clock


ray.


----------



## suedew

tower


----------



## Wilmannie

(of) strength


----------



## piggiebank

Samson


----------



## bognormike

haircut


----------



## autostratus

hairnet


----------



## bognormike

Hairpiece


----------



## autostratus

"rug"


----------



## rayrecrok

Persian


ray.


----------



## autostratus

garden


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wall


----------



## rayrecrok

record


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Music


----------



## autostratus

festival


----------



## rayrecrok

celebration

ray.


----------



## suedew

life


----------



## woodmill

together


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## rayrecrok

ceremony


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pomp


----------



## nicholsong

Worcester


----------



## autostratus

cathedral


----------



## rayrecrok

religion

ray.


----------



## autostratus

bigot


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blinkered


----------



## autostratus

carthorse


----------



## Hymerintacto

Plough


----------



## Hymerintacto

Constellation (oh dear  . . . I've started replying to my own posts  )


----------



## Chrys

Lockheed


----------



## autostratus

consternation


----------



## daffodil

constipation


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pebbles


----------



## woodmill

Stones


----------



## autostratus

diamonds


----------



## daffodil

Rubies


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pearls


----------



## bognormike

shell


----------



## Wilmannie

fuel


----------



## autostratus

guzzler


----------



## daffodil

porker


----------



## bognormike

sausage


----------



## rayrecrok

jumbo


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dumbo


----------



## Wilmannie

ears


----------



## bognormike

eyes


----------



## daffodil

trunk


----------



## autostratus

voyage


----------



## bognormike

trip


----------



## Wilmannie

fall


----------



## rayrecrok

autumn


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

leaves


----------



## daffodil

Behind


----------



## rayrecrok

bum


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Note


----------



## Morcko

Crotchet,,


----------



## Wilmannie

crutch !


----------



## rayrecrok

box


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

owzat ?


----------



## Hymerintacto

Caught


----------



## ThursdaysChild

napping


----------



## rayrecrok

sleep


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

hypnotist


----------



## rayrecrok

trance


ray.


----------



## bognormike

france


----------



## Wilmannie

touring


----------



## bognormike

coasting


----------



## rayrecrok

coast


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

freewheel


----------



## bognormike

spoke


----------



## autostratus

answered


----------



## ThursdaysChild

enquiry


----------



## rayrecrok

ask


ray.


----------



## bognormike

pizza


----------



## ThursdaysChild

unleavened


----------



## autostratus

bread


----------



## rayrecrok

brown


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

sepia


----------



## bognormike

photograph


----------



## ThursdaysChild

selfie


----------



## rayrecrok

selkie


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

mermaid


----------



## Hymerintacto

Siren


----------



## bognormike

wail


----------



## autostratus

whale


----------



## rayrecrok

blubber


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Tallow


----------



## rayrecrok

candle


ray.


----------



## moblee

Stick


----------



## bognormike

up


----------



## rayrecrok

North


ray.


----------



## bognormike

frozen


----------



## autostratus

Sperm


----------



## Hymerintacto

Whale


----------



## bognormike

Pump


----------



## autostratus

foot


----------



## rayrecrok

measurement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

height


----------



## rayrecrok

vertical


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vertigo


----------



## bognormike

suspense


----------



## rayrecrok

excitement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

disappointment


----------



## Hymerintacto

Defeat


----------



## bognormike

lose


----------



## autostratus

loose


----------



## rayrecrok

slack


ray


----------



## bognormike

Nutty


----------



## autostratus

crazy


----------



## rayrecrok

paving


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

slabs


----------



## bognormike

chocolate


----------



## autostratus

drinking


----------



## rayrecrok

straw


ray


----------



## autostratus

bedding


----------



## rayrecrok

plant


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

machinery


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## Wilmannie

olive


----------



## bognormike

green


----------



## rayrecrok

pea


ray.


----------



## daffodil

Pod


----------



## autostratus

porpoises


----------



## bognormike

purposes


----------



## rayrecrok

motivation


ray.


----------



## bognormike

drive


----------



## woodmill

cruise


----------



## bognormike

Control


----------



## woodmill

Mission


----------



## autostratus

accomplished


----------



## rayrecrok

done


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

dusted


----------



## bognormike

brushed


----------



## autostratus

aside


----------



## bognormike

onside


----------



## moblee

offside


----------



## crimbo

Linesman


----------



## bognormike

idiot :lol:


----------



## moblee

Fool


----------



## moblee

April


----------



## autostratus

shower


----------



## moblee

Cubicle :lol:


----------



## autostratus

cubic


----------



## rayrecrok

function


ray.


----------



## woodmill

Wedding


----------



## daffodil

honeymoon


----------



## autostratus

extravagance


----------



## Hymerintacto

Decadence


----------



## bognormike

Waste


----------



## Wilmannie

bins


----------



## autostratus

belt


----------



## Wilmannie

braces


----------



## bognormike

buttons


----------



## autostratus

Pantomime


----------



## rayrecrok

Aladdin

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Lamp


----------



## bognormike

post


----------



## Wilmannie

box


----------



## piggiebank

nosebleed


----------



## autostratus

Plug


----------



## piggiebank

Bung


----------



## rayrecrok

bribe

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sweetener


----------



## piggiebank

Sugar


----------



## rayrecrok

daddy


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mummy


----------



## woodmill

bandages


----------



## autostratus

wound


----------



## rayrecrok

bleed


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Radiator


----------



## autostratus

Leak


----------



## rayrecrok

escape



ray.


----------



## bognormike

tunnel


----------



## Hymerintacto

Vision


----------



## bognormike

express


----------



## autostratus

> express


yourself


----------



## bognormike

own


----------



## autostratus

property


----------



## bognormike

theft


----------



## autostratus

thief


----------



## Hymerintacto

STOP!


----------



## bognormike

sign


----------



## Hymerintacto

Writer


----------



## bognormike

author


----------



## autostratus

novel


----------



## woodmill

Book


----------



## Hymerintacto

Worm


----------



## bognormike

earth


----------



## Hymerintacto

Planet


----------



## bognormike

world


----------



## Hymerintacto

War


----------



## bognormike

death


----------



## Hymerintacto

Coffin


----------



## bognormike

coughing


----------



## rayrecrok

smoking


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hot


----------



## autostratus

plate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Spin


----------



## bognormike

Dryer


----------



## rosalan

wetter


----------



## bognormike

soaked


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bathed


----------



## Wilmannie

Showered


----------



## autostratus

fragrant


----------



## Wilmannie

Archer (  Mary)


----------



## rayrecrok

bow



ray.


----------



## autostratus

quiver


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tremble


----------



## rayrecrok

shake



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

quake


----------



## autostratus

earth


----------



## Hymerintacto

Soil


----------



## rayrecrok

worms


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Turned


----------



## autostratus

left


----------



## Hymerintacto

Scarpered


----------



## rayrecrok

flee


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bite


----------



## woodmill

sting


----------



## rayrecrok

police :wink: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

peeler


----------



## Hymerintacto

Potato


----------



## rayrecrok

vegetable



ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

portions


----------



## autostratus

potions


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pills


----------



## Wilmannie

lager


----------



## rayrecrok

drink


ray.


----------



## bognormike

swallow


----------



## autostratus

gulp


----------



## Wilmannie

glug


----------



## rayrecrok

sound


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

rays


----------



## rayrecrok

mine :wink: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Coal


----------



## rayrecrok

dust



ray.


----------



## autostratus

star


----------



## ThursdaysChild

alliance


----------



## rosalan

insurance


----------



## ThursdaysChild

wriggle


----------



## rayrecrok

room



ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

withdrawing


----------



## autostratus

retreating


----------



## bognormike

reverse


----------



## ThursdaysChild

judder


----------



## bognormike

Shudder


----------



## rayrecrok

shiver


ray.


----------



## autostratus

(my) timbers!


----------



## bognormike

beams


----------



## rayrecrok

happy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dwarf 8)


----------



## autostratus

conifer


----------



## rosalan

tree


----------



## bognormike

Trunk


----------



## autostratus

call


----------



## bognormike

Shout


----------



## rayrecrok

CAPITALS :wink: 

ray


----------



## autostratus

Cities


----------



## rayrecrok

settlement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

redundancy


----------



## bognormike

dole


----------



## Hymerintacto

Out


----------



## rosalan

side


----------



## bognormike

Line


----------



## autostratus

dancing


----------



## bognormike

Bear


----------



## Wilmannie

hugs


----------



## autostratus

& kisses


----------



## Hymerintacto

Lips


----------



## bognormike

Stick


----------



## autostratus

adhesive


----------



## bognormike

glue


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sticky


----------



## Wilmannie

buns


----------



## bognormike

Toasted


----------



## autostratus

teacake


----------



## rayrecrok

currant


ray.


----------



## bognormike

sun (rhyming :roll: )


----------



## Hymerintacto

Shine


----------



## rayrecrok

shoe



ray.


----------



## woodmill

lace


----------



## autostratus

curtain


----------



## woodmill

Fabric


----------



## bognormike

Cloth


----------



## Wilmannie

cap


----------



## autostratus

peaked


----------



## Wilmannie

mountain


----------



## bognormike

climb


----------



## autostratus

fall


----------



## Wilmannie

Autumn


----------



## bognormike

winter


----------



## autostratus

woollies


----------



## woodmill

jumper


----------



## bognormike

show


----------



## rayrecrok

ground


ray.


----------



## bognormike

earth


----------



## rayrecrok

wire



ray.


----------



## bognormike

cable


----------



## autostratus

basket


----------



## rayrecrok

case


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

casket


----------



## bognormike

box


----------



## autostratus

protection


----------



## bognormike

defence


----------



## rayrecrok

self


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Assembly


----------



## bognormike

Meeting


----------



## autostratus

Decision


----------



## bognormike

prevaricate


----------



## autostratus

consensus ( :roll: :roll: )


----------



## rayrecrok

group


ray.


----------



## autostratus

therapy


----------



## rayrecrok

guidance


ray.


----------



## bognormike

steering


----------



## autostratus

group


----------



## rayrecrok

band


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Rubber


----------



## rayrecrok

erase


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Erasure


----------



## Wilmannie

wipeout


----------



## bognormike

total


----------



## autostratus

abstinence


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sobriety


----------



## rayrecrok

AA


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rescue


----------



## bognormike

Eh?


----------



## autostratus

too late! :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

missed :wink: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hissed


----------



## autostratus

snake


----------



## Hymerintacto

Grass


----------



## bognormike

weed


----------



## autostratus

drugs


----------



## bognormike

chemicals


----------



## rayrecrok

chemist


ray.


----------



## bognormike

pharmacy


----------



## autostratus

medicine


----------



## acting_strange

Gin


----------



## autostratus

sling


----------



## bognormike

shot


----------



## rayrecrok

lead


ray.


----------



## bognormike

lead (dog) 8)


----------



## autostratus

collar


----------



## rayrecrok

feel


ray


----------



## bognormike

touch


----------



## autostratus

smell


----------



## bognormike

Sniff


----------



## rayrecrok

cocaine



ray.


----------



## autostratus

damage


----------



## bognormike

Repair


----------



## autostratus

surgery


----------



## rayrecrok

medical


ray.


----------



## bognormike

profession


----------



## autostratus

calling


----------



## bognormike

shouting


----------



## Hymerintacto

Racket


----------



## autostratus

service


----------



## rayrecrok

religious


ray.


----------



## bognormike

believer


----------



## Wilmannie

truth


----------



## autostratus

politician


----------



## bognormike

opportunist


----------



## rayrecrok

entrepreneur


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Sugar


----------



## bognormike

bowl


----------



## rayrecrok

out


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stump


----------



## bognormike

peg


----------



## rayrecrok

tent


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Canvas


----------



## autostratus

sail


----------



## bognormike

sale


----------



## Charisma

Bargain


----------



## rayrecrok

Hunt



ray.


----------



## bognormike

hounds


----------



## autostratus

hare


----------



## Charisma

leveret


----------



## bognormike

Young


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tender


----------



## bognormike

steak


----------



## autostratus

rare


----------



## bognormike

Unusual


----------



## autostratus

different


----------



## rayrecrok

weird


ray.


----------



## rosalan

wonderful

Alan


----------



## Charisma

amazing


----------



## autostratus

grace


----------



## Hymerintacto

Favour


----------



## rayrecrok

Gill (remember Rawhide :wink: )


ray.


----------



## bognormike

fish (no!)


----------



## autostratus

fingers


----------



## bognormike

crossed


----------



## autostratus

swords


----------



## rayrecrok

fight


ray.


----------



## bognormike

flight


----------



## autostratus

condor


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## rosalan

brain


----------



## rayrecrok

wave


ray.


----------



## autostratus

radio


----------



## bognormike

Station


----------



## rosalan

car-park

Alan


----------



## bognormike

barrier :evil:


----------



## autostratus

cream


----------



## Wilmannie

cakes


----------



## bognormike

ale


----------



## autostratus

hops


----------



## Wilmannie

dancing ! :lol:


----------



## bognormike

singing


----------



## valphil

Barryd ?


----------



## rayrecrok

HELP!


ray.


----------



## bognormike

assist


----------



## autostratus

pass


----------



## rayrecrok

mountain


ray.


----------



## bognormike

bike


----------



## autostratus

rider


----------



## rosalan

...less


----------



## rayrecrok

slimmed


ray.


----------



## autostratus

slammed


----------



## bognormike

dunked


----------



## rayrecrok

biscuit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mattress

 Note: 3 "biscuits" make one mattress for a military bed.


----------



## bognormike

spring




(why Mattress? 8O )


----------



## autostratus

I wondered who would ask. See my earlier post.

(spring) 

forwards

(and fall back )


----------



## bognormike

defenders


----------



## rosalan

jock-straps


----------



## bognormike

:lol: 



balls


----------



## Wilmannie

golf


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bunker


----------



## bognormike

coal


----------



## autostratus

dust


----------



## bognormike

polish


----------



## autostratus

European


----------



## rayrecrok

continent


ray.


----------



## bognormike

drift


----------



## autostratus

tool


----------



## suedew

maker


----------



## rayrecrok

God


ray.


----------



## bognormike

deity


----------



## autostratus

immortal


----------



## Fermenter

Words


----------



## bognormike

letters


----------



## autostratus

renters :wink:


----------



## bognormike

landlords


----------



## Hymerintacto

Greedy


----------



## autostratus

publicans


----------



## bognormike

brewers


----------



## suedew

yeast


----------



## bognormike

bread


----------



## autostratus

jam


----------



## suedew

tart


----------



## daffodil

marmite


----------



## Hymerintacto

Spread


----------



## Wilmannie

scatter


----------



## suedew

wedding


----------



## rayrecrok

vow


ray.


----------



## autostratus

promise


----------



## suedew

tuthr


----------



## rayrecrok

truth


ray.


----------



## autostratus

troth


----------



## bognormike

Troll


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gnome


----------



## autostratus

financier


----------



## bognormike

banker


----------



## rayrecrok

financier


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dividend


----------



## autostratus

co-operative


----------



## rosalan

wholesale


----------



## bognormike

society


----------



## autostratus

sobriety


----------



## rayrecrok

clean


ray.


----------



## suedew

sweep


----------



## autostratus

sooty


----------



## rayrecrok

puppet


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dummy


----------



## rayrecrok

gormless


ray.


----------



## autostratus

harmless


----------



## bognormike

fun


----------



## Hymerintacto

Games


----------



## bognormike

olympic


----------



## autostratus

village


----------



## bognormike

green


----------



## rayrecrok

mile


ray


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## suedew

breaker


----------



## rosalan

iconoclast!


----------



## rayrecrok

superstition


ray.


----------



## suedew

shoes


----------



## autostratus

souls


----------



## bognormike

heels


----------



## suedew

killer


----------



## bognormike

driller


----------



## rosalan

attention!


----------



## autostratus

concentrate


----------



## rayrecrok

juice


ray.


----------



## edw45r24

petrol


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pump


----------



## bognormike

up


----------



## rayrecrok

yours  



ray.


----------



## bognormike

:wink: 



Miine


----------



## rayrecrok

detection


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Holmes


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chapel


----------



## Wilmannie

worship


----------



## autostratus

adore


----------



## suedew

window


----------



## bognormike

pane


----------



## rayrecrok

pain


ray.


----------



## autostratus

agony


----------



## suedew

aunt


----------



## autostratus

soldier


----------



## bognormike

:?: 

sailor


----------



## autostratus

Beggarman :wink:


----------



## bognormike

thief


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## autostratus

probation


----------



## bognormike

Period


----------



## Hymerintacto

Era


----------



## woodmill

Time


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## autostratus

dancing


----------



## daffodil

Tango


----------



## autostratus

quango


----------



## Hymerintacto

Committee


----------



## Wilmannie

member


----------



## rosalan

private


----------



## Wilmannie

joke


----------



## bognormike

laugh


----------



## Wilmannie

happy


----------



## edw45r24

Blow


----------



## autostratus

low


----------



## suedew

high


----------



## Hymerintacto

Kite


----------



## bognormike

red


----------



## Wilmannie

flag


----------



## autostratus

signal


----------



## bognormike

Single


----------



## suedew

twin


----------



## bognormike

boys


----------



## Wilmannie

toys. :roll:


----------



## suedew

bikes


----------



## autostratus

puncture


----------



## bognormike

burst


----------



## rayrecrok

drip


ray.


----------



## autostratus

feed


----------



## suedew

feast


----------



## autostratus

famine


----------



## bognormike

hunger


----------



## Zebedee

diet


----------



## autostratus

healthy


----------



## rayrecrok

glow



ray.


----------



## suedew

worm


----------



## bognormike

turned


----------



## autostratus

twisted


----------



## suedew

askew


----------



## bognormike

queue


----------



## autostratus

prompt


----------



## bognormike

Late


----------



## suedew

lamented


----------



## autostratus

fermented


----------



## rayrecrok

liquor


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Moonshine


----------



## bognormike

sunshine


----------



## autostratus

heaven


----------



## Wilmannie

chocolate. (of course!)


----------



## bognormike

teapot


----------



## rayrecrok

silver


ray


----------



## autostratus

service


----------



## bognormike

Late


----------



## suedew

early


----------



## autostratus

warning


----------



## bognormike

flag


----------



## suedew

ship


----------



## autostratus

shape


----------



## suedew

less


----------



## rayrecrok

trim


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hairdresser


----------



## bognormike

cut


----------



## rayrecrok

grass


ray


----------



## bognormike

green


----------



## autostratus

lobby


----------



## suedew

scrub


----------



## Hymerintacto

Up


----------



## bognormike

wards


----------



## autostratus

bedpan


----------



## rayrecrok

sluice


ray


----------



## bognormike

gate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Garden


----------



## suedew

village


----------



## rayrecrok

global


ray.


----------



## autostratus

warming


----------



## bognormike

pan


----------



## suedew

beemer


----------



## autostratus

wide


----------



## suedew

eyed


----------



## bognormike

march


----------



## autostratus

hare


----------



## rayrecrok

bunny


ray.


----------



## suedew

boiler


----------



## autostratus

service


----------



## rosalan

centre


----------



## rayrecrok

middle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

age


----------



## bognormike

senior


----------



## suedew

service


----------



## autostratus

chute


----------



## bognormike

shoot


----------



## suedew

hip


----------



## autostratus

hop


----------



## bognormike

Beer


----------



## suedew

festival


----------



## rosalan

encounter


----------



## Wilmannie

meet


----------



## bognormike

Chat


----------



## autostratus

chit


----------



## bognormike

potatoes


----------



## autostratus

eyes


----------



## rayrecrok

Angel ( eyes, song I wrote)



ray.


----------



## bognormike

Wings


----------



## autostratus

pilot


----------



## Zebedee

Co-


----------



## autostratus

-operative


----------



## Zebedee

dividend


----------



## rayrecrok

share


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dividend


----------



## rayrecrok

Déjà vu :lol: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

memory


----------



## autostratus

card


----------



## Zebedee

sharp


----------



## bognormike

tool


----------



## Zebedee

screwdriver


----------



## Wilmannie

cocktail


----------



## Zebedee

stick


----------



## bognormike

insect


----------



## Zebedee

midge


----------



## autostratus

lakes


----------



## suedew

mountains


----------



## bognormike

humps


----------



## rayrecrok

Bactrian


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dromedary


----------



## autostratus

camel


----------



## bognormike

cgarette


----------



## suedew

paper


----------



## Wilmannie

bag


----------



## bognormike

hand


----------



## autostratus

shake


----------



## suedew

rattle


----------



## bognormike

roll.....


----------



## autostratus

call


----------



## suedew

centre


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## rayrecrok

cocktail


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

shaker


----------



## autostratus

mover


----------



## bognormike

caravan


----------



## rayrecrok

pitch


ray


----------



## autostratus

perfect


----------



## bognormike

murder


----------



## autostratus

execution


----------



## bognormike

finish


----------



## rayrecrok

dishwasher :lol: 


ray


----------



## autostratus

kitchen


----------



## bognormike

utensils


----------



## suedew

surfeit


----------



## rayrecrok

gluttony



ray.


----------



## bognormike

greed


----------



## autostratus

banker


----------



## bognormike

merchant


----------



## Wilmannie

Venice


----------



## suedew

flooding


----------



## bognormike

drown


----------



## suedew

sorrows


----------



## autostratus

memories


----------



## rayrecrok

mammaries :wink: 


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

glands :roll:


----------



## autostratus

garlands


----------



## bognormike

decorations


----------



## autostratus

festival


----------



## rayrecrok

celebrate


ray.


----------



## suedew

celibate


----------



## autostratus

snap


----------



## rayrecrok

food


ray.


----------



## suedew

hunger


----------



## autostratus

famine


----------



## rosalan

masculine


----------



## Wilmannie

gender


----------



## suedew

bender


----------



## autostratus

pipe


----------



## Wilmannie

dream


----------



## bognormike

team


----------



## rayrecrok

player


ray.


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## suedew

breaker


----------



## rayrecrok

circuit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

race


----------



## suedew

truck


----------



## bognormike

trailer


----------



## autostratus

towing


----------



## Wilmannie

toad :!:


----------



## suedew

frog


----------



## autostratus

Prince


----------



## suedew

music :?:


----------



## rayrecrok

quaver


ray.


----------



## bognormike

quiver


----------



## autostratus

archer


----------



## bognormike

farmer


----------



## suedew

dog


----------



## rosalan

shiatsu

Alan


----------



## Zebedee

relief


----------



## rayrecrok

removal


ray.


----------



## bognormike

van


----------



## Zebedee

bitz


----------



## bognormike

bytes


----------



## Zebedee

mega


----------



## bognormike

bucks


----------



## Zebedee

kin


----------



## autostratus

kith


----------



## bognormike

Smith 

(Ian - Rhodesia remember?)


----------



## rayrecrok

forge


ray.


----------



## autostratus

drop


----------



## bognormike

down


----------



## suedew

duvet


----------



## Hymerintacto

Day


----------



## bognormike

Night


----------



## suedew

owl


----------



## Zebedee

optician


----------



## Hymerintacto

Eyes


----------



## autostratus

spectacles


----------



## Zebedee

wallet-'n-watch


----------



## rayrecrok

Catholic


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

tastes


----------



## suedew

personal


----------



## autostratus

Hygiene


----------



## bognormike

clean


----------



## suedew

sweep


----------



## autostratus

sooty


----------



## Zebedee

flue


----------



## bognormike

flew


----------



## Zebedee

cuckoo


----------



## autostratus

spring


----------



## bognormike

board


----------



## suedew

plaster


----------



## rayrecrok

cast


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Fishing


----------



## suedew

nosey


----------



## autostratus

beggar (Am I too polite?  )


----------



## bognormike

Tramp


----------



## suedew

long


----------



## rosalan

elongated


----------



## suedew

Thread


----------



## autostratus

bare


----------



## rayrecrok

bottom.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## suedew

phone


----------



## autostratus

message


----------



## bognormike

call


----------



## suedew

centre


----------



## bognormike

edge


----------



## rosalan

brink


----------



## autostratus

verge


----------



## suedew

sheugh (ditch)


----------



## bognormike

hedge


----------



## autostratus

fund


----------



## bognormike

sinking


----------



## suedew

ship


----------



## autostratus

shape


----------



## suedew

triangle


----------



## bognormike

snooker


----------



## autostratus

break


----------



## rayrecrok

record


ray.


----------



## rosalan

note


----------



## bognormike

Book


----------



## Zebedee

Tunnel


----------



## autostratus

campervan


----------



## Zebedee

yippee


----------



## bognormike

Cheers!


----------



## Zebedee

bottoms

(as in "up")


----------



## bognormike

base


----------



## Zebedee

vehicle


----------



## suedew

search


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## Zebedee

pooper


----------



## rayrecrok

Scoop


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ladle


----------



## bognormike

soup


----------



## Zebedee

cockaleaky


Bet I can guess the next one!


----------



## rayrecrok

incontinence :wink: 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

pad


----------



## bognormike

bat


----------



## rayrecrok

vampire


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Blood


----------



## autostratus

sucker!


----------



## rayrecrok

mug


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

coffee


----------



## bognormike

break


----------



## Zebedee

bust


(Rayrecrok - NO!!!  )


----------



## bognormike

mend


----------



## Zebedee

fix


----------



## autostratus

make (do and..)


----------



## rayrecrok

manufacture


ray.


----------



## bognormike

factory


----------



## Zebedee

recall


----------



## rayrecrok

memory


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

lapse


----------



## daffodil

ERROR


----------



## suedew

message


----------



## autostratus

bottle


----------



## rayrecrok

bravery


ray


----------



## Zebedee

gong


----------



## autostratus

forgotteng


----------



## suedew

help


----------



## Wilmannie

assist


----------



## rosalan

desist


----------



## rayrecrok

stop


ray.


----------



## suedew

over


----------



## bognormike

under


----------



## Zebedee

llareggub


----------



## autostratus

gnihton


----------



## bognormike

backwards


----------



## suedew

Forwards


----------



## rayrecrok

front


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Blood


----------



## autostratus

orange


----------



## rayrecrok

fruit


ray


----------



## suedew

cake(s)


----------



## rayrecrok

wedding



ray.


----------



## Zebedee

bedding


----------



## Wilmannie

plants :lol:


----------



## suedew

spies


----------



## autostratus

pies


----------



## bognormike

chips


----------



## Zebedee

sawdust


----------



## autostratus

spittoon


----------



## rayrecrok

cowboy


ray.


----------



## Jimblob44

Boots


----------



## bognormike

chemist 8)


----------



## rosalan

Drugs


----------



## rayrecrok

smack


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

bottom. :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Top


----------



## rayrecrok

job


ray.


----------



## suedew

retire d


----------



## autostratus

dead


----------



## rayrecrok

lock



ray.


----------



## suedew

tight


----------



## Wilmannie

tights


----------



## Zebedee

gusset


----------



## autostratus

fights


----------



## Zebedee

fisticuffs


----------



## rayrecrok

pugilist

ray.


----------



## autostratus

knuckles


----------



## bognormike

sandwich :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

town


ray.


----------



## autostratus

country


----------



## suedew

watch


----------



## Zebedee

seiko


----------



## rayrecrok

brand



ray.


----------



## Zebedee

whisk

( :lol: )


----------



## autostratus

egg


----------



## Zebedee

nog


----------



## rayrecrok

Christmas


ray


----------



## bognormike

Tree


----------



## autostratus

surgeon


----------



## suedew

sturgeon


----------



## Zebedee

virgin


----------



## rayrecrok

trains



ray.


----------



## Zebedee

late


----------



## autostratus

deceased


----------



## Zebedee

snuffed


----------



## bognormike

Candle


----------



## autostratus

scented


----------



## Wilmannie

smells


----------



## bognormike

nose


----------



## Zebedee

hair


----------



## rosalan

line


----------



## Zebedee

up


----------



## autostratus

standing


----------



## suedew

member


----------



## Jimblob44

forget


----------



## rosalan

everything


----------



## bognormike

Total


----------



## Zebedee

17800


----------



## bognormike

Numbers


----------



## autostratus

count


----------



## Zebedee

Monte-Cristo


----------



## autostratus

fiction


----------



## Zebedee

science


----------



## woodmill

Fact


----------



## Zebedee

hypothesis


----------



## woodmill

guess


----------



## Wilmannie

chance


----------



## autostratus

encounter


----------



## bognormike

close


----------



## autostratus

relative


----------



## rosalan

Great Grandmother


----------



## bognormike

grannie


----------



## Hymerintacto

Smith


----------



## bognormike

anvil


----------



## suedew

hammer


----------



## bognormike

horror


----------



## autostratus

flick


----------



## bognormike

herr


----------



## autostratus

hymn


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sing


----------



## bognormike

song


----------



## suedew

moonlight


----------



## bognormike

sonata


----------



## rosalan

Rhapsody


----------



## bognormike

music


----------



## Wilmannie

rhapsody


----------



## rayrecrok

De ja vue


----------



## bognormike

double 8)


----------



## autostratus

cream


----------



## bognormike

clapton


----------



## autostratus

Essex


----------



## bognormike

girls


----------



## Wilmannie

Spice :lol:


----------



## bognormike

curry


----------



## suedew

house


----------



## autostratus

security


----------



## bognormike

guard


----------



## suedew

shadow :lol:


----------



## autostratus

boxing


----------



## bognormike

Day


----------



## Wilmannie

dream


----------



## bognormike

believer :wink:


----------



## autostratus

priest


----------



## suedew

trout


----------



## bognormike

tickle


----------



## autostratus

mister


----------



## bognormike

Misses


----------



## autostratus

avoids


----------



## bognormike

evade


----------



## suedew

invade


----------



## autostratus

invasion


----------



## Wilmannie

intrusion


----------



## rosalan

injection


----------



## bognormike

jab


----------



## rosalan

Jabberwocky


----------



## suedew

what


----------



## bognormike

where


----------



## rosalan

Whence


----------



## Wilmannie

where?


----------



## bognormike

wear


----------



## suedew

tear


----------



## bognormike

rip


----------



## rosalan

Ripvanwinkle


----------



## Wilmannie

Sleepy


----------



## autostratus

seafood


----------



## bognormike

Crab


----------



## suedew

apple


----------



## bognormike

pie


----------



## rosalan

applepie (bed)


----------



## suedew

repose


----------



## autostratus

rest


----------



## rosalan

restitute


----------



## bognormike

institute


----------



## autostratus

constitute


----------



## suedew

constituent


----------



## bognormike

sheep 8)


----------



## autostratus

pen


----------



## Wilmannie

Ink


----------



## bognormike

tattoo


----------



## autostratus

military


----------



## rosalan

de-militarised


----------



## bognormike

zone


----------



## suedew

pedestrian


----------



## woodmill

crossing


----------



## rosalan

genuflecting


----------



## suedew

wallet


----------



## autostratus

purse


----------



## rosalan

watch


----------



## suedew

spectacles


----------



## bognormike

tentacles (nearly!)


----------



## autostratus

pentacle


----------



## suedew

oracle


----------



## bognormike

Coracle


----------



## autostratus

boat


----------



## Wilmannie

fishing


----------



## bognormike

Rod


----------



## suedew

reel


----------



## rayrecrok

multiplier


ray


----------



## rosalan

hyperbolising


----------



## autostratus

exaggerating


----------



## rayrecrok

boast


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Toast


----------



## Zebedee

marmalade


----------



## suedew

breakfast


----------



## rosalan

Tiffanys


----------



## suedew

jewellery


----------



## Wilmannie

Bling


----------



## autostratus

earings


----------



## rosalan

tinnitus


----------



## bognormike

ringing


----------



## autostratus

Tolls


----------



## Zebedee

Trolls :wink:


----------



## Pard

Trills


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chirps


----------



## Zebedee

cheeps


----------



## Wilmannie

costs. :roll:


----------



## suedew

coffee :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

bean


ray


----------



## autostratus

jelly


----------



## Zebedee

blancmange


----------



## bognormike

pudding


----------



## Zebedee

basin


----------



## bognormike

haircut


----------



## Zebedee

trim


----------



## suedew

bush


----------



## bognormike

whacked


----------



## autostratus

smacked


----------



## HermanHymer

gob


----------



## Zebedee

bouche



(In holiday planning mode already! :wink: )


----------



## rosalan

smack :wink:


----------



## HermanHymer

crack


----------



## Zebedee

split


----------



## bognormike

banana


----------



## autostratus

skin


----------



## Zebedee

head


----------



## bognormike

case


----------



## autostratus

study


----------



## Wilmannie

course


----------



## bognormike

language


----------



## autostratus

Inflammatory


----------



## rayrecrok

provocative


ray.


----------



## bognormike

awkward


----------



## Zebedee

b'stard


----------



## bognormike

busted :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok

Great


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Pretender


----------



## Zebedee

disguise


----------



## bognormike

beard


----------



## Wilmannie

hide


----------



## HermanHymer

seek


----------



## rayrecrok

Sikh

ray


----------



## Zebedee

Heil


----------



## rayrecrok

salute


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

dib


----------



## bognormike

scout


----------



## Zebedee

Hawkeye


----------



## bognormike

mash


----------



## Zebedee

chopper


----------



## rayrecrok

bike



ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: push


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## bognormike

strain


----------



## Zebedee

gauge


----------



## HermanHymer

green


----------



## Zebedee

fingers


----------



## bognormike

Thumbs


----------



## Zebedee

Toms


----------



## bognormike

Tomatoe


----------



## Wilmannie

toe


----------



## Zebedee

nail


----------



## bognormike

hammer


----------



## Wilmannie

tool


----------



## Zebedee

box


----------



## rayrecrok

container

ray.


----------



## bognormike

load


----------



## rosalan

payload


----------



## bognormike

Wine 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

Whine

Ray


----------



## Zebedee

whomen


----------



## bognormike

song....


----------



## autostratus

thrush


----------



## rayrecrok

cream  

ray.


----------



## Zebedee

cake


----------



## bognormike

Icing


----------



## Zebedee

bag


----------



## rayrecrok

shopping


ray.


----------



## bognormike

retail


----------



## woodmill

theropy


----------



## bognormike

treatment


----------



## autostratus

room


----------



## rayrecrok

space



ray.


----------



## rosalan

Galaxy


----------



## Wilmannie

chocolate.


----------



## bognormike

bar


----------



## autostratus

bill


----------



## Wilmannie

beak


----------



## rosalan

pecker


----------



## suedew

up


----------



## Zebedee

pompeii


----------



## bognormike

pumice


----------



## Wilmannie

bath


----------



## Zebedee

tub


----------



## suedew

hot


----------



## Zebedee

seat


----------



## bognormike

chair


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## autostratus

lift


----------



## bognormike

raise


----------



## Zebedee

hackles


----------



## rosalan

shackles


----------



## Zebedee

cackles


----------



## bognormike

witches


----------



## Zebedee

broomsticks


----------



## Wilmannie

crossed


----------



## autostratus

legs


----------



## rayrecrok

eleven



ray.


----------



## Zebedee

eleven


----------



## suedew

snap


----------



## bognormike

lunch


----------



## Zebedee

time


----------



## bognormike

travel


----------



## suedew

Joy


----------



## Hymerintacto

Happiness


----------



## suedew

elation


----------



## rayrecrok

giddy


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

pistasanewt


(If I was, it would be all one word - so it counts! :wink: )


----------



## autostratus

confused


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bewildered 8O


----------



## Zebedee

flummoxed


----------



## suedew

enlightened


----------



## autostratus

converted


----------



## rayrecrok

Changed


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

altered


----------



## autostratus

alerted


----------



## moblee

Alarmed


----------



## suedew

amazed


----------



## autostratus

awestruck


----------



## bognormike

horse truck :lol:


----------



## autostratus

horsemuck


----------



## Zebedee

roses


----------



## autostratus

assortment :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

waistline


----------



## bognormike

belt


----------



## autostratus

snow


----------



## Zebedee

spheres


----------



## rayrecrok

Marbles

Ray.


----------



## suedew

Lost


----------



## autostratus

world


----------



## bognormike

cup


----------



## rosalan

hiccup


----------



## rayrecrok

Spasam


Ray


----------



## NorfolkRed

Again !


----------



## rayrecrok

Repeat


Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Gaviscon


----------



## autostratus

dose


----------



## rayrecrok

Clap


Ray.


----------



## bigtwin

Applause


----------



## bognormike

cheers


----------



## rayrecrok

Series


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

link


----------



## Zebedee

bracelet


----------



## suedew

handcuffs


----------



## rosalan

masochism


----------



## autostratus

bondage


----------



## rosalan

Old-age


----------



## rayrecrok

Ancient


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

modern


----------



## HermanHymer

ultra


----------



## rosalan

trendy


----------



## Zebedee

bendy


----------



## suedew

bus


----------



## autostratus

coach


----------



## rayrecrok

boss


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

employer


----------



## bognormike

liability


----------



## autostratus

insurance


----------



## rayrecrok

man


ray.


----------



## bognormike

woman


----------



## Zebedee

bafflement


----------



## rayrecrok

battlement


ray.


----------



## autostratus

castle


----------



## Zebedee

home


----------



## suedew

comforts


----------



## Zebedee

stop


----------



## bognormike

go


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## Zebedee

jellyfish


----------



## rayrecrok

Sting


Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

ray


Or even "Ray" :lol:


----------



## bognormike

sunshine


----------



## spykal

Hello (sunshine!!)


----------



## Zebedee

sailor


----------



## bognormike

hornpipe


----------



## autostratus

hosepipe


----------



## bognormike

sprinkler


----------



## rayrecrok

System


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

overload


----------



## spykal

Protection


----------



## Zebedee

racket


----------



## Hymerintacto

Din


----------



## spykal

socket


----------



## bognormike

Plug


----------



## autostratus

records


----------



## Zebedee

statistics


----------



## rosalan

lies


----------



## bognormike

Down


----------



## Zebedee

goose


----------



## autostratus

golden


----------



## Zebedee

oriole


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## Zebedee

rare


----------



## rosalan

Medium


----------



## bognormike

large


----------



## Zebedee

brobdingnagian


----------



## Hymerintacto

Enormous


----------



## autostratus

gargantuan


----------



## bognormike

Big 8)


----------



## rosalan

brother


----------



## Zebedee

fat

(mine is anyway! :lol: )


----------



## rosalan

lardy


----------



## Zebedee

ar$e


----------



## autostratus

about


----------



## rosalan

Turn!


----------



## suedew

coat


----------



## rayrecrok

Paint


Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

artist


----------



## rosalan

Renoir


----------



## bognormike

nudes


----------



## autostratus

statues


----------



## rosalan

Statutes


----------



## bognormike

twice


----------



## suedew

double


----------



## rayrecrok

Twin


Ray


----------



## autostratus

town


----------



## bognormike

gown


----------



## suedew

ball


----------



## rayrecrok

room


ray.


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## bognormike

look


----------



## suedew

away


----------



## bognormike

day


----------



## autostratus

release


----------



## bognormike

escape


----------



## autostratus

clause


----------



## suedew

santa :roll:


----------



## bognormike

sanity


----------



## autostratus

sanitary


----------



## bognormike

facilities


----------



## autostratus

services


----------



## suedew

costly


----------



## bognormike

cheap


----------



## Wilmannie

skate :lol:


----------



## bognormike

board


----------



## suedew

director


----------



## Vanterrier

Pointer


----------



## autostratus

lecturer


----------



## rosalan

lecherer


----------



## bognormike

8) 

voyeur


----------



## Wilmannie

freak


----------



## autostratus

show


----------



## suedew

motorhome


----------



## rosalan

Dethleffs


----------



## bognormike

Advantage


----------



## rayrecrok

Gain


Ray.


----------



## rosalan

opportunity


----------



## autostratus

knocks


----------



## bognormike

door


----------



## suedew

bell


----------



## rosalan

toll


----------



## rayrecrok

Road


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

rowed


----------



## jo662

oar


----------



## rayrecrok

Propell 


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

expel


----------



## suedew

aire


----------



## bognormike

Hair


----------



## autostratus

waves


----------



## suedew

gesticulates


----------



## Wilmannie

gestures


----------



## rosalan

insults


----------



## Wilmannie

offends


----------



## suedew

offloads


----------



## bognormike

dump


----------



## rosalan

dispose


----------



## Wilmannie

dispositions


----------



## rosalan

indisposition


----------



## bognormike

position


----------



## autostratus

lotus


----------



## Zebedee

blossom


----------



## bognormike

flower


----------



## rayrecrok

Flour


Ray.


----------



## suedew

baking


----------



## autostratus

tray


----------



## bognormike

three (think about it...)


----------



## Zebedee

spades (think some more. :wink: )


----------



## rayrecrok

Suites


Ray


----------



## Zebedee

puddings


----------



## autostratus

brandy


----------



## suedew

snaps


----------



## jonasw19

crackles


----------



## HarleyDave

Blub


----------



## bognormike

Bulb


----------



## rayrecrok

Daffodil :roll: 


Ray


----------



## bognormike

Yellow


----------



## autostratus

streak


----------



## Bob44again

Erica


----------



## Zebedee

bounce


----------



## Bob44again

thanks...

[...for the mammary] 8O


----------



## autostratus

thanksgiving


----------



## bognormike

turkey


----------



## Zebedee

trot


----------



## rayrecrok

diarrhea


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

American



(Spelling that is. :wink: )


----------



## bognormike

excess


----------



## autostratus

express


----------



## suedew

Train


----------



## autostratus

Gym


----------



## suedew

Phobic


----------



## autostratus

formic


----------



## Wilmannie

formica


----------



## Zebedee

table


----------



## autostratus

tennis


----------



## Zebedee

elbow


----------



## Hymerintacto

Nudge


----------



## autostratus

budge


----------



## Bob44again

autostratus said:


> budge...


...rigar


----------



## autostratus

mortice


----------



## bognormike

tenon


----------



## rosalan

tendon


----------



## autostratus

tendonkeys


----------



## rayrecrok

Blackpool. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

tower


----------



## autostratus

memories


----------



## Zebedee

unreliable!


----------



## rosalan

Me!


----------



## rayrecrok

self


ray.


----------



## Zebedee

generous

_(dog sitting :wink: )_


----------



## autostratus

garrulous


----------



## rayrecrok

talkative


ray.


----------



## bognormike

annoying


----------



## autostratus

annointing


----------



## bognormike

choose


----------



## Bob44again

obtuse


----------



## bognormike

angle


----------



## suedew

grinder


----------



## Wilmannie

coffee


----------



## bognormike

Table


----------



## autostratus

snooker


----------



## Hymerintacto

Manners


----------



## Hymerintacto

Oops . . . went out of turn with 'manners' . . .  It was in response to Bognor Mike's 'table'.
As the actual last entry was 'snooker' my revised reply is:

Balls!


----------



## bognormike

pocket :lol:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Rocket


----------



## Hymerintacto

. . . or 
Billiards! :lol:


----------



## autostratus

Cue!


----------



## suedew

queue


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## Wilmannie

fishing


----------



## rosalan

phishing


----------



## rayrecrok

scam


ray.


----------



## autostratus

scum


----------



## Hymerintacto

Froth


----------



## rosalan

bubbles


----------



## bognormike

Blowing


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gale


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## bognormike

force


----------



## Hymerintacto

Police


----------



## autostratus

protection


----------



## Wilmannie

rackets


----------



## bognormike

Tennis


----------



## Hymerintacto

Balls


----------



## autostratus

foot


----------



## suedew

fall


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tumble


----------



## rayrecrok

acrobat


ray.


----------



## autostratus

performer


----------



## rosalan

performance


----------



## rayrecrok

show


ray.


----------



## rosalan

reveal


----------



## HermanHymer

topless


----------



## Hymerintacto

Revealing


----------



## autostratus

exposing


----------



## bognormike

Flashing


----------



## jo662

lights


----------



## bognormike

Out


----------



## suedew

take


----------



## bognormike

give


----------



## jo662

recieve


----------



## bognormike

collect


----------



## autostratus

return


----------



## Zebedee

ticket


----------



## bognormike

bus


----------



## autostratus

terminus


----------



## Hymerintacto

Station


----------



## suedew

wagon


----------



## rayrecrok

chuck


ray.


----------



## billplant

again


----------



## rosalan

encore


----------



## autostratus

performance


----------



## rayrecrok

act


ray.


----------



## bognormike

over


----------



## autostratus

coat


----------



## bognormike

cover


----------



## rayrecrok

tarpaulin


ray.


----------



## rosalan

sheet


----------



## bognormike

Bed


----------



## rayrecrok

wash :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Maaaaaatron! :lol:


----------



## autostratus

sister


----------



## Hymerintacto

Brother


----------



## rayrecrok

Monk


ray.


----------



## suedew

hood


----------



## jo662

gangster


----------



## autostratus

rap


----------



## rayrecrok

wrap


ray.


----------



## autostratus

drugs


----------



## billplant

more


----------



## bognormike

Less


----------



## autostratus

lest


----------



## HermanHymer

FORGET


----------



## bognormike

what?


----------



## autostratus

which


----------



## jo662

magazine


----------



## rayrecrok

ammunition


ray.


----------



## suedew

happy


----------



## HermanHymer

BIRTHDAY


----------



## bognormike

Card


----------



## Hymerintacto

Valentine


----------



## rayrecrok

Dickie. :wink: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bow


----------



## suedew

bridges


----------



## HermanHymer

Covered


----------



## autostratus

walkway


----------



## jo662

path


----------



## billplant

again


----------



## suedew

never


----------



## autostratus

mind


----------



## rayrecrok

games


ray.


----------



## bognormike

kit


----------



## HermanHymer

OFF


----------



## HermanHymer

OFF


----------



## rayrecrok

smells


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cooking


----------



## Hymerintacto

Baking


----------



## bognormike

Powder


----------



## rayrecrok

puff.. :lol: 


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blow


----------



## autostratus

whale


----------



## rayrecrok

spout


ray.


----------



## suedew

nonsense


----------



## autostratus

balderdash


----------



## suedew

pebbledash


----------



## rayrecrok

render


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Melt


----------



## autostratus

herring


----------



## rayrecrok

bone


ray.


----------



## autostratus

idle


----------



## bognormike

race


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sprint


----------



## autostratus

splint


----------



## suedew

er


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hmm . . . :roll:


----------



## rosalan

contemplation


----------



## Wilmannie

navel


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll:


----------



## bognormike

gazing


----------



## suedew

star


----------



## rayrecrok

astronomy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

telescope


----------



## rayrecrok

Captain


Ray


----------



## bognormike

hook


----------



## rayrecrok

Fishing


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

trawl


----------



## suedew

troll


----------



## bognormike

bridge


----------



## rayrecrok

Game


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

pie


----------



## autostratus

sky


----------



## bognormike

television


----------



## rayrecrok

Portable 


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

potable


----------



## rayrecrok

Safe


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

passage


----------



## woodmill

alley


----------



## bognormike

oop


----------



## autostratus

yours


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mine


----------



## rayrecrok

Land


Ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ahoy


----------



## autostratus

anchor


----------



## Zebedee

butter


----------



## autostratus

bean


----------



## rayrecrok

Magic 


Ray.


----------



## suedew

dislike


----------



## rosalan

Fried onions


----------



## autostratus

beefsteak


----------



## Hymerintacto

Meat


----------



## rayrecrok

Grub


Ray.


----------



## rosalan

larvae


----------



## rayrecrok

Chrysalis 


Ray.


----------



## rosalan

chrysanthemum


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bunch


----------



## autostratus

bananas


----------



## suedew

fritters


----------



## rosalan

away


----------



## autostratus

fixture


----------



## bognormike

nailed


----------



## rosalan

hammered


----------



## autostratus

finish


----------



## HermanHymer

END


----------



## bognormike

rear


----------



## suedew

view


----------



## autostratus

panoramic


----------



## bognormike

wide


----------



## Hymerintacto

Open


----------



## autostratus

Sesame


----------



## bognormike

street


----------



## suedew

music


----------



## bognormike

box


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cricket


----------



## autostratus

stump


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tree


----------



## bognormike

branch


----------



## suedew

bank


----------



## autostratus

transfer


----------



## bognormike

fee


----------



## Nick5912

Fi


----------



## autostratus

foe


----------



## suedew

ho


----------



## bognormike

hoe


----------



## autostratus

weeding


----------



## rayrecrok

gardening


ray.


----------



## bognormike

leave


----------



## autostratus

abandon


----------



## rosalan

Sea Captain


----------



## suedew

help


----------



## autostratus

refused


----------



## rosalan

declined


----------



## suedew

accepted


----------



## autostratus

cheques (  )


----------



## rosalan

bounced


----------



## Zebedee

Zebedee



(So why shouldn't I? I've got the spring for it!!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## autostratus

bouncer


----------



## jo662

Ball


----------



## bognormike

dance


----------



## Zebedee

macabre


----------



## jo662

atmosphere


----------



## autostratus

(planet) earth


----------



## rosalan

soil


----------



## bognormike

soiled


----------



## cocoa

Dirt


----------



## bognormike

road


----------



## Zebedee

tarmac


----------



## autostratus

adam


----------



## HermanHymer

apple


----------



## bognormike

peel


----------



## Hymerintacto

Eyes 8O


----------



## autostratus

down


----------



## Hymerintacto

Duck


----------



## autostratus

Ouch


----------



## Wilmannie

Sore


----------



## autostratus

glide


----------



## Hymerintacto

Float


----------



## suedew

Butterfly


----------



## autostratus

exotic


----------



## bognormike

dancer


----------



## autostratus

belly


----------



## suedew

jelly


----------



## rosalan

gelatine



(I so wanted to say BABY)


----------



## Hymerintacto

Baby


----------



## bognormike

boy


----------



## rosalan

buoy


----------



## suedew

float


----------



## autostratus

till


----------



## Hymerintacto

Death


----------



## bognormike

wish


----------



## autostratus

bone


----------



## suedew

idle


----------



## HermanHymer

Bone


----------



## autostratus

funny


----------



## bognormike

hilarious


----------



## rayrecrok

chuckle


ray.


----------



## suedew

brothers :roll:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Grim . . . (Grimm) :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer

reaper


----------



## autostratus

peeper


----------



## suedew

sleep


----------



## Wilmannie

dream


----------



## autostratus

nightmare


----------



## Hymerintacto

Scary 8O


----------



## bognormike

hairy


----------



## autostratus

monster


----------



## bognormike

munch


----------



## Hymerintacto

Masticate . . .


----------



## bognormike

chew 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

gum


----------



## autostratus

pavement


----------



## Zebedee

cafe


----------



## bognormike

coffee


----------



## Zebedee

percolator


----------



## autostratus

filter


----------



## rosalan

oil


----------



## autostratus

slick


----------



## Hymerintacto

Smooth


----------



## rosalan

silky


----------



## autostratus

texture


----------



## rayrecrok

Feel


Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

stroke


----------



## autostratus

purr


----------



## bognormike

perfect


----------



## Hymerintacto

Harmony


----------



## autostratus

choir


----------



## rosalan

quire


----------



## autostratus

paper


----------



## bognormike

moon


----------



## suedew

beam


----------



## autostratus

adjust


----------



## suedew

meant


----------



## bognormike

Adjustment :wink:


----------



## autostratus

shorten


----------



## bognormike

Lengthen


----------



## bognormike

Lengthen


----------



## HermanHymer

Extend


----------



## Wilmannie

Stretch


----------



## autostratus

Limo


----------



## bognormike

Taxi


----------



## suedew

yellow


----------



## autostratus

mellow


----------



## bognormike

cool


----------



## Hymerintacto

Dude


----------



## bognormike

Due


----------



## autostratus

date


----------



## HermanHymer

LOAF


----------



## bognormike

Sliced


----------



## autostratus

bread


----------



## HermanHymer

SOURDOUGH


----------



## bognormike

knead


----------



## Hymerintacto

Massage   :wink:


----------



## suedew

oil


----------



## HermanHymer

SPILL


----------



## Hymerintacto

Beans


----------



## HermanHymer

Cannellini


----------



## bognormike

italian


----------



## autostratus

tomatoes


----------



## HermanHymer

sauce


----------



## bognormike

bottle


----------



## autostratus

bravery


----------



## Hymerintacto

Medal


----------



## bognormike

medallion


----------



## Wilmannie

steak


----------



## bognormike

chips


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fish


----------



## Wilmannie

salmon


----------



## bognormike

Leap


----------



## Hymerintacto

Year


----------



## autostratus

book


----------



## bognormike

cover


----------



## Hymerintacto

Up


----------



## suedew

Set


----------



## bognormike

piece


----------



## Jmdarr

Whole


----------



## autostratus

truth


----------



## bognormike

lies


----------



## jo662

politicians


----------



## Hymerintacto

Government


----------



## bognormike

rule


----------



## autostratus

rue


----------



## suedew

barb


----------



## rosalan

thorn


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bird


----------



## rosalan

Birds


----------



## autostratus

flock


----------



## bognormike

Together


----------



## suedew

again


----------



## bognormike

again 8)


----------



## autostratus

agate


----------



## bognormike

Garden :wink:


----------



## suedew

bog


----------



## Hymerintacto

Standard


----------



## rayrecrok

lamp


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

lighter


----------



## bognormike

heavier


----------



## rosalan

weightier


----------



## autostratus

mightier


----------



## suedew

sword


----------



## bognormike

sharp


----------



## suedew

tongue


----------



## bognormike

lashing


----------



## autostratus

splashing


----------



## bognormike

Bath


----------



## autostratus

mat



--


----------



## Hymerintacto

Rug . . . 

(Huh? . . . what's happened to the website? . . . and why? Don't like it . . . mutter mutter grumble . . . )


----------



## Hymerintacto

. . . and where's my avatar gone? Pff . . . grrr . . . more muttering and ranting . . .


----------



## bognormike

wig 


(avatar takes a few seconds to load!!)


----------



## autostratus

.
.
twig
.
.
.


----------



## bognormike

branch


----------



## autostratus

root


----------



## suedew

kit


----------



## Hymerintacto

Kaboodle


----------



## autostratus

.
.
poodle
.
.


----------



## cabby

doodle


----------



## suedew

drawing


----------



## rayrecrok

Picture.


Ray


----------



## suedew

perfect


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## suedew

raging


----------



## bognormike

Arguing


----------



## Hymerintacto

Resolving


----------



## suedew

disolving


----------



## Hymerintacto

Aspirin


----------



## Pard

Longi:wink2:n'


----------



## bognormike

headache


----------



## autostratus

motorhomefacts!


----------



## suedew

adjustment


----------



## Hymerintacto

Change


----------



## autostratus

:frown2:.
.
short


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ass


----------



## gaspode

Hinny


----------



## Wilmannie

Hen


----------



## autostratus

house


----------



## suedew

sitter


----------



## Hymerintacto

Baby


----------



## Zebedee

Yeuk!


----------



## suedew

porridge


----------



## autostratus

.
oats


----------



## bognormike

boats


----------



## suedew

coats


----------



## bognormike

hats


----------



## autostratus

umbrella


----------



## rosalan

Shelter


----------



## bognormike

hide


----------



## autostratus

birding


----------



## suedew

dogging


----------



## bognormike

:wink2anting


----------



## suedew

painting


----------



## bognormike

brush


----------



## Hymerintacto

Stroke


----------



## bognormike

fondle:kiss:


----------



## autostratus

fondu


----------



## bognormike

cheese


----------



## moblee

Board


----------



## rogerblack

Game


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bush . . . (blushy 'oooooh matron' face)

Message for Bognormike (smiley face) . . . I've decided you're the font of all knowledge on MHF, so prepare to have your brains picked (winky face) . . . why can't I see (or use) the emoticons? (surprised face) Why has my view of the website changed since it was overhauled a couple of weeks ago? (grumpy face) Why isn't my avatar automatically displayed any more? (angry face) Why can't I send messages? (puzzled face) I have to log on every time I want to view the site . . . it's infuriating. (growly furious face) HELP! I'm a damsel in distress! Incidentally, I read your travel blog yesterday and attempted to comment how much I enjoyed reading it and admiriring your photography . . . but the 'bleepity bleep bleep' website wouldn't let me post a reply. Looks like I'll have to do it via the Word Association Game instead . . . so consider it said. Please come to my rescue before I throw my iPad out of the window (lol face) x


----------



## autostratus

tucker


----------



## suedew

tape


----------



## autostratus

recorder


----------



## suedew

official


----------



## bognormike

Hymerintacto said:


> Bush . . . (blushy 'oooooh matron' face)
> 
> Message for Bognormike (smiley face) . . . I've decided you're the font of all knowledge on MHF, so prepare to have your brains picked (winky face) . . . why can't I see (or use) the emoticons? (surprised face) Why has my view of the website changed since it was overhauled a couple of weeks ago? (grumpy face) Why isn't my avatar automatically displayed any more? (angry face) Why can't I send messages? (puzzled face) I have to log on every time I want to view the site . . . it's infuriating. (growly furious face) HELP! I'm a damsel in distress! Incidentally, I read your travel blog yesterday and attempted to comment how much I enjoyed reading it and admiriring your photography . . . but the 'bleepity bleep bleep' website wouldn't let me post a reply. Looks like I'll have to do it via the Word Association Game instead . . . so consider it said. Please come to my rescue before I throw my iPad out of the window (lol face) x


i'll reply by PM!


----------



## bognormike

timekeeper


----------



## autostratus

digital


----------



## bognormike

analogue


----------



## Hymerintacto

Clock


----------



## autostratus

hands


----------



## bognormike

off


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blast


----------



## onnilucky

bomb


----------



## jo662

squad


----------



## onnilucky

Ateeeeeention!


----------



## autostratus

'
'shun


----------



## onnilucky

Ignore


----------



## bognormike

drop


----------



## Hymerintacto

Scone


----------



## autostratus

stone


----------



## bognormike

stoned


----------



## suedew

everybody


----------



## bognormike

together


----------



## Hymerintacto

:love7: Forever


----------



## bognormike

always


----------



## autostratus

crossroads


----------



## suedew

roundabout


----------



## Hymerintacto

Swings


----------



## autostratus

gallows


----------



## Zebedee

humour


----------



## bognormike

laugh


----------



## autostratus

last


----------



## Zebedee

longest


----------



## bognormike

day


----------



## autostratus

visitor


----------



## rosalan

unwelcome


----------



## suedew

attention


----------



## Hymerintacto

Seeker


----------



## autostratus

truth


----------



## suedew

fiction


----------



## bognormike

novel


----------



## Hymerintacto

Unusual


----------



## bognormike

Peculiar


----------



## Hymerintacto

Strange
:nerd:


----------



## autostratus

(but) true


----------



## bognormike

truth


----------



## suedew

promise


----------



## autostratus

premise


----------



## Hymerintacto

Basis


----------



## autostratus

basic


----------



## bognormike

Ordinary


----------



## Hymerintacto

Extraordinary
0


----------



## bognormike

League


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gentlemen


----------



## bognormike

:wink2:
ladies


----------



## Hymerintacto

Waiting
:wink2:


----------



## bognormike

tables


----------



## Hymerintacto

Times


----------



## autostratus

financial


----------



## bognormike

consultant


----------



## Wilmannie

Hospital


----------



## suedew

retired


----------



## bognormike

comfortable


----------



## suedew

pillow


----------



## bognormike

talk


----------



## autostratus

cheap


----------



## Hymerintacto

Skate


----------



## suedew

board


----------



## bognormike

Cheese


----------



## suedew

ham


----------



## bognormike

toastie:grin2:


----------



## Hymerintacto

C-H-E-E-E-E-E-S-E!

:grin2: :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

wensleydale


----------



## autostratus

favourite


----------



## onnilucky

things


----------



## bognormike

stuff


----------



## Wilmannie

turkey!


----------



## bognormike

christmas


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pudding


----------



## autostratus

Lane


----------



## Hymerintacto

Country


----------



## autostratus

bumpkin


----------



## bognormike

yokel


----------



## moblee

Village


----------



## Hymerintacto

People


----------



## bognormike

person


----------



## autostratus

parson


----------



## bognormike

priest


----------



## Hymerintacto

Confession
> :grin2: 0


----------



## onnilucky

Admit


----------



## Hymerintacto

Defeat


----------



## bognormike

glorious


----------



## suedew

wonders


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wanders


----------



## autostratus

waders


----------



## Hymerintacto

Angler


----------



## suedew

fish


----------



## rosalan

caught


----------



## Hymerintacto

Out


----------



## margrae

batted


----------



## bognormike

battered


----------



## autostratus

sausage


----------



## Hymerintacto

Wiener :grin2:


----------



## suedew

whiner


----------



## rosalan

deceased


----------



## autostratus

decreased


----------



## suedew

sleeve


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cover


----------



## cabby

clothes


----------



## bognormike

threads


----------



## moblee

:wink2:Forum


----------



## bognormike

arguments


----------



## autostratus

courtroom


----------



## Hymerintacto

Judge


----------



## bognormike

mental


----------



## autostratus

handicap


----------



## bognormike

race


----------



## onnilucky

Creed


----------



## suedew

screed


----------



## autostratus

screwed


----------



## bognormike

down


----------



## suedew

out


----------



## HermanHymer

count


----------



## autostratus

ten


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pin


----------



## bognormike

bowling


----------



## suedew

read


----------



## HermanHymer

Now that's a puzzle Sue???


mark


----------



## jo662

euro


----------



## Hymerintacto

Disney . . .


----------



## jo662

land


----------



## onnilucky

Disembark


----------



## Hymerintacto

Arrive


----------



## autostratus

depart


----------



## bognormike

leave


----------



## Hymerintacto

Alone :crying:


----------



## autostratus

Lonely


----------



## Hymerintacto

Deserted


----------



## moblee

Island


----------



## bognormike

girl


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tool


----------



## jo662

box


----------



## grandadbaza

receptacle


----------



## bognormike

bin


----------



## Hymerintacto

Rubbish


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## rayrecrok

stamp


ray.


----------



## bognormike

tantrum


----------



## autostratus

exhibition


----------



## moblee

Show


----------



## Wilmannie

Illustrate


----------



## bognormike

draw


----------



## Wilmannie

artist


----------



## Hymerintacto

Impression


----------



## bognormike

compression


----------



## autostratus

depression


----------



## bognormike

oppression


----------



## autostratus

suppression


----------



## bognormike

suspension


----------



## autostratus

trapeze


----------



## bognormike

artist


----------



## autostratus

painting


----------



## jo662

Decorating


----------



## bognormike

brush


----------



## Hymerintacto

Basil 
:grin2: . . . bum bum!


----------



## jo662

Herb


----------



## autostratus

Thyme


----------



## cabby

clock.


----------



## jo662

Watcher


----------



## bognormike

hello!:wink2:


----------



## autostratus

'Bye


----------



## bognormike

bye:grin2:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hi :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

high


----------



## autostratus

five


----------



## suedew

clever


----------



## bognormike

intelligent


----------



## Hymerintacto

Brainy :nerd:


----------



## jo662

Wavey


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## moblee

Washing


----------



## autostratus

detergent


----------



## jo662

Liquid


----------



## woodmill

Solid


----------



## jo662

Rock


----------



## moblee

Cakes.


----------



## autostratus

cattle


----------



## suedew

analgesic ;-0


----------



## bognormike

headache


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tension


----------



## autostratus

taut


----------



## bognormike

taught


----------



## onnilucky

Torte


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tart


----------



## autostratus

jam


----------



## onnilucky

Preserve


----------



## Wilmannie

pickle


----------



## suedew

cheese


----------



## autostratus

macaroni


----------



## bognormike

pasta


----------



## Hymerintacto

Italy


----------



## suedew

coffee


----------



## autostratus

beans


----------



## bognormike

fart

0


----------



## jo662

odour


----------



## autostratus

ohdear!:frown2::crying:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Embarrassment :serious:


----------



## bognormike

shame


----------



## Hymerintacto

Remorse


----------



## autostratus

embarrassed


----------



## onnilucky

Blush


----------



## bognormike

wine


----------



## autostratus

cheese


----------



## bognormike

board


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bed


----------



## bognormike

sheets


----------



## jo662

paper


----------



## Hymerintacto

Knickers! 
:grin2: . . . all in a day's work as a theatre sister 0
( . . . for patients to wear, that is, not me!)
Oooo . . . maaaatron! :wink2:


----------



## onnilucky

Knackers
(remember Les Dawson?)


----------



## bognormike

yes! :wink2:
knockers


----------



## autostratus

doors


----------



## bognormike

closed


----------



## Wilmannie

finished


----------



## autostratus

article


----------



## bognormike

newspaper


----------



## Hymerintacto

Print


----------



## Wilmannie

cotton


----------



## bognormike

sheets


----------



## suedew

bed


----------



## autostratus

flower


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blossom


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hill . . . 
. . . says I, guzzling a glass or 3 of the same whilst replying to my own post. I'm good at multi-tasking . . . glug glug glug :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Top


----------



## onnilucky

Hat


----------



## bognormike

Cap


----------



## suedew

dust


----------



## bognormike

bin


----------



## autostratus

laden (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Hymerintacto

Heavy


----------



## bognormike

duty


----------



## autostratus

solicitor


----------



## bognormike

practising


----------



## suedew

perfect


----------



## autostratus

professionally


----------



## Wilmannie

skilled


----------



## Hymerintacto

Artisan


----------



## autostratus

craftmanship


----------



## rayrecrok

knowledgeable

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Brainbox :nerd:


----------



## autostratus

skull


----------



## bognormike

Skill


----------



## Wilmannie

Talent


----------



## autostratus

latent


----------



## Hymerintacto

Dormant


----------



## bognormike

VOlcano


----------



## autostratus

ash


----------



## Hymerintacto

. . . SHOE! (aaachooo! . . . well, I'm full of a cold :frown2

:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

sandal


----------



## bognormike

Sand


----------



## onnilucky

Bag


----------



## cabby

hand


----------



## onnilucky

Some (almost a cab, cabby)


----------



## autostratus

more


----------



## suedew

many


----------



## Hymerintacto

Multitude


----------



## suedew

sins


----------



## onnilucky

Seven


----------



## bognormike

up :serious:


----------



## autostratus

yours!:smile2:............ (Nothing personal intended0)


----------



## onnilucky

Pitches (yaws.. get it!!)


----------



## Hymerintacto

Nope . . . plonker here didn't get that :frown2:
Football


----------



## rayrecrok

Round


Ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

About


----------



## suedew

face


----------



## autostratus

paint


----------



## onnilucky

Decorate


----------



## autostratus

embellish


----------



## Hymerintacto

E-X-A-G-G-E-R-A-T-E :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

expand


----------



## onnilucky

Increase


----------



## autostratus

shrink


----------



## Wilmannie

Psychiatrist


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mind


----------



## onnilucky

Never


----------



## bognormike

Mind


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the gap


----------



## Hymerintacto

Crack :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pot


----------



## bognormike

still


----------



## autostratus

orange


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Marmalade


----------



## autostratus

chunky


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pullover


----------



## Hymerintacto

STOP! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

light


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tunnel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Vision


----------



## onnilucky

Mirage


----------



## bognormike

desert


----------



## autostratus

abandon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope


----------



## Hymerintacto

Faith


----------



## onnilucky

Brown


----------



## jo662

paper


----------



## Wilmannie

bags


----------



## autostratus

trousers


----------



## Wilmannie

jeans


----------



## bognormike

buttons


----------



## suedew

bangles


----------



## Hymerintacto

Cinders :grin2:


----------



## suedew

ash


----------



## autostratus

***


----------



## jo662

Match


----------



## suedew

box


----------



## betterthanatent

Cricket


----------



## jo662

stumps


----------



## bognormike

catches


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lil


----------



## suedew

princess


----------



## bognormike

dress


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Left


----------



## Hymerintacto

Right! :wink2: :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

correct


----------



## rosalan

orderly


----------



## bognormike

regimented


----------



## suedew

boring


----------



## bognormike

tunnel


----------



## autostratus

escape


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

velocity


----------



## autostratus

veracity


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Veracity, aren't we supposed to have a flow here > >

Link

Sneaky


----------



## bognormike

truthful


----------



## Hymerintacto

Honest 0


----------



## Wilmannie

sincere


----------



## autostratus

apologies


----------



## Hymerintacto

Remorse :crying:


----------



## bognormike

inspector:wink2:


----------



## autostratus

Calls


----------



## suedew

cat


----------



## jo662

Whiskers


----------



## Hymerintacto

Stubble


----------



## jo662

shave


----------



## Hymerintacto

Close


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This


----------



## bognormike

that


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

n'tother


----------



## autostratus

brother


----------



## bognormike

sister


----------



## onnilucky

Nun


----------



## autostratus

midwives


----------



## cabby

habit


----------



## onnilucky

Forming


----------



## bognormike

formed


----------



## suedew

perfectly


----------



## bognormike

badly


----------



## rosalan

maladroitly


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bungling :serious:


----------



## jo662

Government


----------



## onnilucky

Failing


----------



## bognormike

Falling


----------



## Hymerintacto

(in) Love :kiss: 0


----------



## autostratus

game


----------



## bognormike

set


----------



## autostratus

go!


----------



## bognormike

stop


----------



## Hymerintacto

Watch :nerd:


----------



## autostratus

wrist


----------



## bognormike

ankle


----------



## Hymerintacto

Socks


----------



## autostratus

punches


----------



## bognormike

gloves


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fox


----------



## bognormike

urban


----------



## autostratus

hounds


----------



## Hymerintacto

Blood


----------



## bognormike

brothers


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sisters


----------



## bognormike

relative


----------



## rayrecrok

connection


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cable


----------



## bognormike

power


----------



## autostratus

station


----------



## jo662

Train


----------



## Hymerintacto

Timetable


----------



## bognormike

late:frown2:


----------



## jo662

Delayed


----------



## autostratus

relayed


----------



## bognormike

relaid


----------



## Wilmannie

Carpets


----------



## Hymerintacto

Shagger :grin2: :grin2: 

It's not even rude . . . but I'm laughing like a drain :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:
Pathetic . . . :serious:


----------



## autostratus

swagger


----------



## bognormike

strut


----------



## Wilmannie

support


----------



## autostratus

team


----------



## Hymerintacto

Spirit


----------



## rayrecrok

ghost

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Writer


----------



## autostratus

novelist


----------



## Hymerintacto

Author


----------



## autostratus

poet


----------



## Hymerintacto

Lyricist


----------



## rayrecrok

words


ray.


----------



## cabby

rhyme


----------



## autostratus

reason


----------



## Hymerintacto

Logic


----------



## suedew

puzzle


----------



## bognormike

enigma


----------



## autostratus

code


----------



## Hymerintacto

Red


----------



## jo662

Alert


----------



## Hymerintacto

Lively


----------



## rayrecrok

energetic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

memories:frown2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

souvineers


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gifts


----------



## rayrecrok

present


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Birthday


----------



## cabby

candles


----------



## autostratus

wax


----------



## suedew

ouch


----------



## rayrecrok

toothache


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Extraction


----------



## suedew

fracking


----------



## autostratus

emotion


----------



## Hymerintacto

Passion


----------



## suedew

fruit


----------



## Hymerintacto

Nut :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

spanner


ray.


----------



## autostratus

spammer


----------



## cabby

spamalot


----------



## Wilmannie

dogfood


----------



## autostratus

bones


----------



## Wilmannie

rags


----------



## Hymerintacto

Skeleton


----------



## rayrecrok

frame


ray.


----------



## autostratus

implicate


----------



## suedew

alibi


----------



## autostratus

false


----------



## Hymerintacto

Teeth :grin2:


----------



## autostratus

bite


----------



## Wilmannie

Mosquito


----------



## suedew

net


----------



## HermanHymer

tulle:surprise:


----------



## autostratus

chiffon


----------



## Hymerintacto

Scarf


----------



## suedew

Pin


----------



## Wilmannie

prick


----------



## Hymerintacto

Memo to self: Rise above the temptation! >

NEEDLE . . . (phew . . . I knew I could do it :grin2


----------



## rayrecrok

goad


ray,


----------



## autostratus

gourd


----------



## aldra

Vine


----------



## rosalan

vintage


----------



## autostratus

red


----------



## suedew

auburn


----------



## Wilmannie

Hair


----------



## rayrecrok

musical


ray.


----------



## aldra

Notes


----------



## autostratus

medical


----------



## suedew

science


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fiction


----------



## jo662

Fact


----------



## autostratus

encyclopedia


----------



## rosalan

Britanica


----------



## suedew

botanica


----------



## rayrecrok

botanical


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gardens


----------



## bognormike

horticulture


----------



## suedew

agriculture


----------



## rayrecrok

farm

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

animals


----------



## autostratus

zoo


----------



## HermanHymer

captivity


----------



## bognormike

release


----------



## suedew

welcome


----------



## autostratus

mat


----------



## aldra

Yoga


----------



## autostratus

serenity


----------



## bognormike

serene


----------



## rayrecrok

calm

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Sooooothing 0


----------



## autostratus

balm


----------



## jo662

lotion


----------



## bognormike

notion


----------



## suedew

power


----------



## jo662

Politics


----------



## rosalan

Boring!


----------



## bognormike

exciting


----------



## jo662

motogp


----------



## bognormike

race


----------



## jo662

creed


----------



## bognormike

religion


----------



## autostratus

catholic (nb with a small c)


----------



## rayrecrok

belief


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Beyond


----------



## suedew

above


----------



## jo662

ground


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hog


----------



## bognormike

day


----------



## autostratus

visitor


----------



## suedew

parking


----------



## autostratus

restriction


----------



## HermanHymer

Age


----------



## Hymerintacto

Ice


----------



## autostratus

maiden


----------



## suedew

Aunt


----------



## JacSprat

Agony


----------



## aldra

Ecstasy


----------



## jo662

High


----------



## bognormike

Kite


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## suedew

orange


----------



## aldra

Citrus


----------



## autostratus

trees


----------



## jo662

Bark


----------



## Hymerintacto

Dog


----------



## autostratus

vet


----------



## jo662

Bill


----------



## rayrecrok

William

ray.


----------



## jo662

Prince


----------



## Wilmannie

Charming :grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Snake


----------



## autostratus

hips:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer

rose


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bush


----------



## AndysAS

Baby


----------



## autostratus

bouncer


----------



## suedew

disco


----------



## bognormike

loud


----------



## autostratus

explosion


----------



## suedew

expulsion


----------



## rayrecrok

gone

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

kaput


----------



## bognormike

bust


----------



## Wilmannie

bra


----------



## ThePrisoner

knockers


----------



## rayrecrok

Knees

Ray.


----------



## jo662

Nobbly


----------



## rosalan

wobbly


----------



## rayrecrok

unsafe


ray..


----------



## autostratus

sex


----------



## suedew

insecure


----------



## Hymerintacto

Apprehensive


----------



## rayrecrok

scared

ray.


----------



## autostratus

quivering


----------



## rayrecrok

jelly


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Mould


----------



## autostratus

grandfather:laugh family name of my mother)


----------



## Hymerintacto

Clock


----------



## suedew

patience


----------



## margrae

cards


----------



## Hymerintacto

Deck


----------



## jo662

Hand


----------



## bognormike

Glove


----------



## autostratus

leather


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chamois


----------



## rayrecrok

skin

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Deep


----------



## suedew

river


----------



## bognormike

stream


----------



## HermanHymer

video


----------



## autostratus

recorder


----------



## Wilmannie

music


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Medieval


----------



## autostratus

history


----------



## jo662

Teacher


----------



## rosalan

Retired


----------



## suedew

joy


----------



## rosalan

Freedom!


----------



## autostratus

released


----------



## suedew

incarcerated


----------



## rayrecrok

clink


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Cheers!:wink2:


----------



## jo662

Beers


----------



## suedew

Baileys ;-)


----------



## jo662

Motorhome


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Autotrail


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hymer 

I want one :crying: . . . all donations gratefully received :grin2:


----------



## rosalan

Hymen


----------



## Hymerintacto

Virgin 0


----------



## suedew

ridiculous


----------



## autostratus

potty


----------



## rayrecrok

jerry


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chamber


----------



## bognormike

room


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## bognormike

point


----------



## rayrecrok

direction


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

One


----------



## autostratus

single


----------



## bognormike

married


----------



## suedew

divorced


----------



## bognormike

split


----------



## suedew

banana


----------



## rayrecrok

fritter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fitter


----------



## suedew

marine


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Royal


----------



## HermanHymer

charter


----------



## A14GAS

Magna Carter


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Runnymede


----------



## A14GAS

Water Meadow.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Swamp


----------



## A14GAS

Wetland


----------



## Wilmannie

birds


----------



## autostratus

hobby


----------



## rayrecrok

obsession

ray.


----------



## cabby

passionate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Amorous :kiss:


----------



## autostratus

amorphous


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Indeterminate


----------



## A14GAS

Vague.


----------



## autostratus

uncertain


----------



## bognormike

sure


----------



## HurricaneSmith

shot


----------



## jo662

Lead


----------



## suedew

pipe


----------



## HermanHymer

peace


----------



## jo662

war


----------



## bognormike

destruction


----------



## jo662

Construction


----------



## autostratus

conduction


----------



## suedew

conductor


----------



## autostratus

tram


----------



## Wilmannie

rails


----------



## A14GAS

Track.


----------



## bognormike

follow


----------



## autostratus

fallow


----------



## HurricaneSmith

dormant


----------



## A14GAS

Abeyance


----------



## bognormike

wait


----------



## rosalan

waiter


----------



## A14GAS

Service.


----------



## autostratus

contract


----------



## rayrecrok

killing


ray.


----------



## bognormike

murder


----------



## HermanHymer

_pre-meditated_
_
_
_
_
_
_


----------



## bognormike

planned


----------



## HurricaneSmith

parenthood


----------



## bognormike

mistake:laugh:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

misconception


----------



## A14GAS

Mistaken notion.


----------



## bognormike

Motion


----------



## jo662

Sickness


----------



## autostratus

morning


----------



## bognormike

breakfast


----------



## HurricaneSmith

cereals


----------



## autostratus

oats


----------



## suedew

horses


----------



## HurricaneSmith

arabian


----------



## Hymerintacto

Nights


----------



## bognormike

satin


----------



## autostratus

lingerie


----------



## bognormike

lingering


----------



## rayrecrok

saunter


ray.


----------



## bognormike

stroll


----------



## autostratus

scroll


----------



## HurricaneSmith

illuminated


----------



## A14GAS

Enlighten.


----------



## suedew

bewilder


----------



## HermanHymer

puzzle


----------



## A14GAS

Confuse.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Knickers! :grin2: :kiss:


----------



## bognormike

pants


----------



## A14GAS

Gusset.😄


----------



## autostratus

cotton


----------



## A14GAS

Silk &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## rayrecrok

Barrister

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Lawyer.&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## bognormike

Solicitor


----------



## Hymerintacto

Advocate


----------



## A14GAS

Intercessor. &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## bognormike

ceased


----------



## A14GAS

Discontinue.


----------



## bognormike

finish


----------



## A14GAS

Final.&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## rosalan

Whistle


----------



## bognormike

suit


----------



## rosalan

Flute


----------



## HermanHymer

Pennywhistle


----------



## jo662

Thistle


----------



## A14GAS

Scotland.


----------



## jo662

ambitions


----------



## HurricaneSmith

burning


----------



## suedew

bush


----------



## jo662

Moses


----------



## A14GAS

Commandments .


----------



## HurricaneSmith

principles


----------



## rayrecrok

headmasters:wink2:


ray.


----------



## suedew

bullies


----------



## A14GAS

Overbearing.


----------



## autostratus

wardens (CC?)


----------



## A14GAS

Traffic.&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## rayrecrok

cops


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Robbers &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## autostratus

vagabonds


----------



## A14GAS

Nomadic.&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Tuaregs


----------



## A14GAS

Berber.&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## autostratus

Berberis


----------



## bognormike

berries


----------



## jo662

Holly


----------



## autostratus

Hock


----------



## rayrecrok

limb


ray.


----------



## bognormike

limp


----------



## suedew

wrist


----------



## Hymerintacto

Watch


----------



## jo662

Tower


----------



## HurricaneSmith

scaffold.......


----------



## rayrecrok

Liverpool :wink2:....

ray.


----------



## autostratus

ferry


----------



## A14GAS

Mersey.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Beat


----------



## jo662

Sugar


----------



## HurricaneSmith

sucrose


----------



## A14GAS

Sorghum :wink2:


----------



## bognormike

thesaurus! :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

antonym


----------



## Hymerintacto

Synonym


----------



## autostratus

confused


----------



## suedew

search


----------



## A14GAS

Rescue.


----------



## rayrecrok

save


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Reserve.


----------



## autostratus

substitute


----------



## rayrecrok

song


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Aria


----------



## bognormike

scream


----------



## autostratus

hysterical


----------



## suedew

rectomy


----------



## rayrecrok

rectum


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

colon


----------



## autostratus

comma


----------



## cabby

semi colon.


----------



## HermanHymer

hemicolectomy


(Couldn't resist!!!:laugh:


----------



## rayrecrok

procedure

ray.


----------



## bognormike

operation


----------



## Hymerintacto

Undercover


----------



## autostratus

detective


----------



## HurricaneSmith

inspector


----------



## rosalan

investigator


----------



## rayrecrok

quiz


ray.


----------



## autostratus

night


----------



## bognormike

club


----------



## HurricaneSmith

cudgel


----------



## rayrecrok

truncheon


ray/


----------



## autostratus

peeler


----------



## Wilmannie

potatoes


----------



## jo662

chips


----------



## HurricaneSmith

soggy :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Moggy


----------



## A14GAS

Cat.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

exhaust


----------



## jo662

Pipe


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Peace


----------



## A14GAS

War.


----------



## autostratus

atrition


----------



## A14GAS

Reduce.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

shrink


----------



## rayrecrok

wrap


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Enclose.


----------



## bognormike

disclose


----------



## autostratus

reveal


----------



## bognormike

show


----------



## Hymerintacto

Stopper


----------



## jo662

Cork


----------



## autostratus

broken


----------



## bognormike

ankle


----------



## jo662

Plaster


----------



## rayrecrok

board


ray.


----------



## bognormike

bored


----------



## A14GAS

Tunnel.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Standedge


----------



## rayrecrok

escarpment


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cliff


----------



## Hymerintacto

Trail


----------



## Hymerintacto

Oops . . . ignore previous entry . . . I posted out of sync (I was still on Standedge!)

FACE
:smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok

embarrased

ray.


----------



## bognormike

Shy


----------



## HurricaneSmith

retiring


----------



## rayrecrok

insecure


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

diffident


----------



## Wilmannie

Respectful


----------



## rayrecrok

subservient

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Disrespectful.:surprise::surprise::grin2::grin2:


----------



## bognormike

Respect


----------



## Hymerintacto

Admire :smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok

worship


ray.


----------



## jo662

God


----------



## HurricaneSmith

incarnate


----------



## A14GAS

Bodily.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Functions :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

works


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

outing 




(Do companies still have them? :smile2


----------



## A14GAS

Excursion.


----------



## suedew

incursion


----------



## HurricaneSmith

foray


----------



## A14GAS

Bombardment.


----------



## rayrecrok

spam:frown2:

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Fritter.


----------



## suedew

banana (YUM)


----------



## A14GAS

Sundae.


----------



## Jmdarr

Strawberries


----------



## HurricaneSmith

cream


----------



## suedew

bun


----------



## HurricaneSmith

oven :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

gas


ray.


----------



## jo662

Attack


----------



## A14GAS

Assault.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Arrest


----------



## A14GAS

Custody.


----------



## HermanHymer

Tart


----------



## HurricaneSmith

pastry


----------



## rayrecrok

Mr :wink2:

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Bean


----------



## bognormike

has


----------



## rayrecrok

had


ray.


----------



## bognormike

head


----------



## HurricaneSmith

saracens


----------



## Hymerintacto

Nomadic


----------



## rayrecrok

gypsy


ray


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Council


----------



## autostratus

official


----------



## bognormike

Officer


----------



## jo662

Police


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Metropolitan


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## HurricaneSmith

plimsoll


----------



## bognormike

pumps


----------



## autostratus

heat


----------



## jo662

Seeker


----------



## rayrecrok

looking


ray.


----------



## jo662

Found


----------



## HurricaneSmith

inaugurate


----------



## rayrecrok

commence


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

go!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

gopher


----------



## Hymerintacto

Stop! :surprise:


----------



## bognormike

Full


----------



## jo662

Capacity


----------



## woodmill

*Word Association*

Maximum


----------



## autostratus

minimum


----------



## HurricaneSmith

surcharge


----------



## bognormike

extra


----------



## HurricaneSmith

additional


----------



## Hymerintacto

Supplementary


----------



## jo662

Benifit


----------



## HurricaneSmith

fraud


----------



## jo662

Squad


----------



## bognormike

squat


----------



## jo662

Thrusts


----------



## HurricaneSmith

pelvic :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Floor


----------



## HurricaneSmith

factory


----------



## rayrecrok

chimeny


ray.


----------



## autostratus

boilerhouse


----------



## rayrecrok

steam


ray.


----------



## jo662

Roller


----------



## rayrecrok

road



ray.


----------



## autostratus

surface


----------



## suedew

water


----------



## jo662

Purifier


----------



## bognormike

cleaner


----------



## A14GAS

Toilet.?


----------



## rayrecrok

bog


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Ireland.


----------



## bognormike

green


----------



## A14GAS

Grass.


----------



## rayrecrok

cannabis


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Skunk.


----------



## jo662

Stink


----------



## rosalan

malodour


----------



## jo662

scent


----------



## rayrecrok

Cent


ray.


----------



## autostratus

change


----------



## suedew

all


----------



## rayrecrok

encompass

ray.


----------



## autostratus

surround


----------



## bognormike

sound


----------



## jo662

Vision


----------



## rayrecrok

foresee


ray.


----------



## bognormike

predict


----------



## rayrecrok

*clairvoyance

ray
*


----------



## A14GAS

Tarot.


----------



## bognormike

cards


----------



## A14GAS

Christmas.


----------



## rayrecrok

present


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Past.


----------



## Wilmannie

history


----------



## A14GAS

Service.


----------



## suedew

smile


----------



## autostratus

crooked


----------



## A14GAS

House.


----------



## bognormike

full


----------



## A14GAS

Overflowing.


----------



## rayrecrok

superabundance


ray.


----------



## autostratus

excessive


----------



## suedew

successive


----------



## bognormike

success


----------



## autostratus

failure


----------



## Wilmannie

Re-try. :kiss:


----------



## Hymerintacto

Again


----------



## Hymerintacto

AGAIN :grin2:


----------



## autostratus

repeat


----------



## A14GAS

Replicate.


----------



## Wilmannie

copy


----------



## bognormike

copier


----------



## A14GAS

Photo.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Passport :serious:


----------



## jo662

Identification


----------



## Wilmannie

parade


----------



## jo662

March


----------



## autostratus

spring


----------



## rayrecrok

leaf


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Tea.


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## Hymerintacto

Political


----------



## A14GAS

Westminster.


----------



## rayrecrok

Abbey


----------



## Wilmannie

Abba


----------



## A14GAS

Bjorn.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sweden


----------



## A14GAS

Snow.


----------



## suedew

board


----------



## HermanHymer

suedew said:


> board


surf


----------



## A14GAS

Sea.


----------



## autostratus

breezes


----------



## A14GAS

Wind.


----------



## suedew

ward


----------



## A14GAS

Hospital.


----------



## rayrecrok

operation


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Procedure.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Civil


----------



## cabby

court


----------



## rayrecrok

romance

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Love.


----------



## jo662

fifteen


----------



## rayrecrok

underage


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Arrested.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

attested


----------



## autostratus

certify


----------



## jo662

certificate


----------



## Hymerintacto

Award


----------



## jo662

Oscar


----------



## suedew

wild(e)


----------



## jo662

Camping


----------



## bognormike

club


----------



## rayrecrok

pudding0

ray.


----------



## jo662

Black


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Jack


----------



## jo662

fruit


----------



## HurricaneSmith

bread


----------



## jo662

butter


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bitter


----------



## A14GAS

Mild.


----------



## jo662

cheddar


----------



## Wilmannie

cheesy :wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

grin


----------



## autostratus

grim


----------



## bognormike

grime


----------



## rayrecrok

muck


ray.


----------



## suedew

off


----------



## bognormike

on....


----------



## jo662

Time


----------



## HurricaneSmith

machine


----------



## A14GAS

Washing.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Dhobi


----------



## rayrecrok

Indian


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Brahmin


----------



## Hymerintacto

Caste


----------



## HurricaneSmith

samurai


----------



## suedew

sword


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Juno


----------



## bognormike

Utah


----------



## A14GAS

State.


----------



## bognormike

Country


----------



## rayrecrok

music


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sibelius


----------



## Hymerintacto

Finlandia


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Independence


----------



## A14GAS

Freedom.


----------



## autostratus

unfettered


----------



## rayrecrok

free


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

gratis


----------



## autostratus

given


----------



## A14GAS

Donated.


----------



## rayrecrok

gift.


ray.


----------



## suedew

life


----------



## Hymerintacto

Saver


----------



## A14GAS

Thrifty.


----------



## rayrecrok

Yorkshire:wink2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## autostratus

white


----------



## HurricaneSmith

snow


----------



## rayrecrok

coke


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Diet.


----------



## autostratus

slimming


----------



## suedew

world


----------



## autostratus

beater


----------



## rayrecrok

shooting

ray.


----------



## autostratus

homicide


----------



## bognormike

detective


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Clouseau


----------



## jo662

French


----------



## rayrecrok

letter0

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

envelope


----------



## jo662

brown


----------



## bognormike

windsor


----------



## jo662

Castle


----------



## bognormike

turrett


----------



## Wilmannie

Camelot


----------



## HurricaneSmith

table


----------



## jo662

Lamp


----------



## A14GAS

Oil.


----------



## jo662

fired


----------



## Hymerintacto

Shot :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

Sambuca.


----------



## rayrecrok

liqueur.

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Alcohol .


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Bladnoch. :grin2:


----------



## autostratus

distillery


----------



## rayrecrok

Scottish


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Whisky.


----------



## autostratus

malt


----------



## bognormike

single


----------



## A14GAS

Blended.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Dewar's :frown2:


----------



## rayrecrok

brand


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cowboy


----------



## cabby

Hide.


----------



## A14GAS

Seek.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sikh


----------



## A14GAS

Turban.


----------



## suedew

HurricaneSmith said:


> Dewar's :frown2:


me lol


----------



## suedew

tinternet


----------



## jo662

Website


----------



## A14GAS

Domain.


----------



## rayrecrok

path


ray


----------



## A14GAS

Pavement .


----------



## autostratus

kerb


----------



## bognormike

curb


----------



## rayrecrok

stop


ray.


----------



## suedew

over


----------



## cocoa

6 balls


----------



## autostratus

deformity :surprise:


----------



## bognormike

:grin2:

problem


----------



## HurricaneSmith

solution


----------



## rayrecrok

mixture


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Dolly


----------



## jo662

Sheep


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Cheviot


----------



## A14GAS

Rams.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Thrusts :grin2:

Ooooo . . . maaaatron :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Pelvic.:surprise::surprise::surprise::serious:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

cavity


----------



## A14GAS

Tooth.


----------



## jo662

Fairy


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Liquid


----------



## A14GAS

Water.


----------



## jo662

Grey


----------



## rayrecrok

boring

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

augering


----------



## rayrecrok

drill


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rifle


----------



## A14GAS

Bullet.


----------



## rayrecrok

train


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hornby


----------



## Hymerintacto

Models


----------



## A14GAS

Corgi.


----------



## autostratus

Queen


----------



## A14GAS

Royalty.


----------



## rayrecrok

payment


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Debt.


----------



## suedew

collector


----------



## A14GAS

Rent.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Apartment


----------



## bognormike

flat


----------



## HurricaneSmith

undulating


----------



## rayrecrok

bumpy


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Uneven.


----------



## autostratus

ground


----------



## HurricaneSmith

almonds


----------



## A14GAS

Nuts.


----------



## rayrecrok

mental

ray.


----------



## autostratus

impairment


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hearing . . . . 

. . . I said . . . H-E-A-R-I-N-G . . . :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

ear-ring:wink2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Nath :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

math


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Academic .


----------



## autostratus

professor


----------



## A14GAS

University.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Harvard


----------



## autostratus

degree


----------



## cabby

Minute.


----------



## bognormike

minute (small):wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

Miniature .


----------



## autostratus

spirits


----------



## A14GAS

Paranormal .


----------



## cabby

parachute


----------



## autostratus

flare


----------



## A14GAS

Lifeboat.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

rescue


----------



## autostratus

mountain


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Chomolungma


----------



## rayrecrok

Everest

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Glazing


----------



## autostratus

double


----------



## A14GAS

Chin.


----------



## MEES

-up


----------



## A14GAS

Down .


----------



## MEES

Hearted


----------



## A14GAS

Good.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bad


----------



## A14GAS

Ugly.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Betty.


----------



## autostratus

petty


----------



## MEES

Minded


----------



## bognormike

simple


----------



## A14GAS

Soap.


----------



## MEES

Opera


----------



## rayrecrok

browser


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Safari


----------



## cabby

Park


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sheffield


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Steel.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

TaTa


----------



## cabby

Lorry


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Red

(Old tongue twister) :smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

Transport.


----------



## MEES

Cafe


----------



## A14GAS

France.


----------



## cabby

Paris.


----------



## rayrecrok

Capital

ray.


----------



## bognormike

dividend


----------



## A14GAS

Payment.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Due.


----------



## woodmill

Late


----------



## A14GAS

Reminder.


----------



## autostratus

remainder


----------



## rayrecrok

residue


ray.


----------



## bognormike

retinue


----------



## rayrecrok

minions


ray.


----------



## bognormike

plebs


----------



## HurricaneSmith

patricians


----------



## bognormike

rulers


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Pharaohs


----------



## rayrecrok

Pyramid


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tomb


----------



## HurricaneSmith

mastaba :smile2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Egyptian.


----------



## rayrecrok

ancient


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Old.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Iron.


----------



## A14GAS

Metal.


----------



## MEES

Rod


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stewart.


----------



## MEES

Tartan


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Shortbread.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Shorthouse :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Dwarf


----------



## A14GAS

Midget.


----------



## bognormike

Sprite.


----------



## Jmdarr

will-o- the wisp


----------



## aldra

Fizz


----------



## A14GAS

Drink.


----------



## jo662

Bubbly


----------



## A14GAS

Champagne .


----------



## aldra

Spa


----------



## A14GAS

Therapy.


----------



## jo662

Daffy


----------



## jo662

Sorry


----------



## jo662

Aroma


----------



## rayrecrok

stink


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bomb


----------



## A14GAS

Explosion.


----------



## MEES

Dynamite


----------



## jo662

semtex


----------



## rayrecrok

explosive


ray.


----------



## jo662

destroy


----------



## A14GAS

Demolish.


----------



## rayrecrok

slums


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Squalid.


----------



## rayrecrok

dirty


ray.


----------



## suedew

tricks


----------



## A14GAS

Treats.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Chocolates


----------



## A14GAS

Confectionary .


----------



## rayrecrok

obesity


ray.


----------



## jo662

Diet


----------



## HurricaneSmith

diatribe


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Speech.


----------



## jo662

Imp imped impedim defect:grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

elope


----------



## MEES

Marry


----------



## A14GAS

Divorce.


----------



## jo662

expensive


----------



## cabby

Very


----------



## A14GAS

Extremely.


----------



## rayrecrok

Acme


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Corporation 
(Road Runner)


----------



## MEES

Pop


----------



## rayrecrok

water


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Butt :grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

booty


----------



## MEES

.loot


----------



## suedew

flute


----------



## HermanHymer

suedew said:


> flute


Magic


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Circle


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stones.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Ballynoe :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

Neolithic


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Homosapiens (not strictly one word, but I've made it one. Begging your tolerance...)


----------



## bognormike

homosexual :surprise:

all one word.....


----------



## rayrecrok

Hetrosexual


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Majority.


----------



## bognormike

moral


----------



## rayrecrok

virtuous

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Righteous.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Brothers


----------



## bognormike

grim(m):wink2:


----------



## jo662

Election


----------



## A14GAS

Disappointing .


----------



## jo662

Result


----------



## A14GAS

Coalition ?


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Alliance.


----------



## rayrecrok

insurance


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

assurance


----------



## A14GAS

Policy.


----------



## MEES

Practice


----------



## rayrecrok

rehearsing


ray.


----------



## bognormike

script


----------



## autostratus

stripped


----------



## MEES

Woodchip


----------



## rayrecrok

seventy's


ray.


----------



## bognormike

old


----------



## autostratus

healthy


----------



## suedew

heart


----------



## cabby

break.


----------



## jo662

Hotel


----------



## autostratus

porter


----------



## jo662

Baggage


----------



## suedew

dumped


----------



## bognormike

discard


----------



## rayrecrok

redundant

ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

opportunity !!!


----------



## MEES

Recycle


----------



## jo662

center


----------



## bognormike

centre!


----------



## rayrecrok

City


ray.


----------



## autostratus

suburbs


----------



## bognormike

commute


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Daily.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

grind :smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok

sparks

ray.


----------



## bognormike

Electrician


----------



## A14GAS

Voltage.


----------



## autostratus

fluctuation


----------



## MEES

Currency


----------



## bognormike

cash


----------



## autostratus

purchase


----------



## A14GAS

Skint.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Permanently.


----------



## suedew

pressed


----------



## HurricaneSmith

flowers


----------



## rayrecrok

petal


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

sepal


----------



## cabby

Leaps

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

Sneaky cabby!






pronks


----------



## bognormike

frog


----------



## HurricaneSmith

toad


----------



## HermanHymer

bognormike said:


> frog


frogs don't pronk!


----------



## HermanHymer

On with the show.....


hole


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Mole


----------



## HermanHymer

Adrian


----------



## cabby

Role.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Model


----------



## A14GAS

Corgi.


----------



## rayrecrok

Queen


ray.


----------



## suedew

scallop


----------



## autostratus

dining


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Room.


----------



## Hymerintacto

View


----------



## cabby

Scenic.


----------



## autostratus

car


----------



## rayrecrok

sick


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Puke :frown2:


----------



## cabby

carrots

cabby


----------



## bognormike

vegetables


----------



## autostratus

greens


----------



## cabby

Brighton


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Pier.


----------



## bognormike

jetty


----------



## rayrecrok

protuberance

ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Knob :serious: (too smutty) . . . 
Hump :laugh: (even worse) . . .
Bulge :grin2: (oooooh maaatron!)

I give up . . . take your pick >


----------



## bognormike

camel (from hump!)


----------



## autostratus

cigarette


----------



## cabby

Tipped.


----------



## suedew

winner


----------



## jo662

Favourite


----------



## rayrecrok

preference


ray.


----------



## bognormike

shares


----------



## Hymerintacto

Trading


----------



## autostratus

floor


----------



## cabby

Lift


----------



## bognormike

elevate


----------



## rayrecrok

raise

ray.


----------



## bognormike

increase


----------



## suedew

shrink


----------



## rayrecrok

wrap


ray.


----------



## bognormike

unwrap


----------



## autostratus

present


----------



## rayrecrok

future

ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Orange.


----------



## bognormike

banana


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Split.


----------



## rayrecrok

divide

ray.


----------



## MEES

Share


----------



## Hymerintacto

Portion


----------



## MEES

Control


----------



## HurricaneSmith

freak


----------



## rayrecrok

out


ray.


----------



## autostratus

reach


----------



## Hymerintacto

S-t-r-e-t-c-h


----------



## cabby

Snap !!!!!!


----------



## MEES

Crackle!


----------



## cabby

Pop.


----------



## suedew

weasel


----------



## rayrecrok

words


ray.


----------



## MEES

False


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Falstaff


----------



## A14GAS

Shakespeare.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Sonnets


----------



## bognormike

Songs


----------



## MEES

Love


----------



## rayrecrok

heart

ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Papaltations


----------



## autostratus

palpitations


----------



## HurricaneSmith

fluttering


----------



## A14GAS

Butterfly.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stitches.


----------



## A14GAS

Surgery.


----------



## cabby

Sterile.


----------



## MEES

Dressing


----------



## rayrecrok

gown


ray.


----------



## suedew

cap


----------



## autostratus

financial


----------



## cabby

account.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

tale


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## A14GAS

Track.


----------



## jo662

circuit


----------



## rayrecrok

electrical


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

engineering


----------



## autostratus

degree


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Uncertainty.


----------



## bognormike

indecisive


----------



## rayrecrok

dither


ray.


----------



## suedew

mither


----------



## cabby

Hermit.


----------



## rayrecrok

loner


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

pawnbroker


----------



## bognormike

balls


----------



## HurricaneSmith

snooker


----------



## rayrecrok

cue


ray.


----------



## cabby

chalk.


----------



## autostratus

teacher


----------



## MEES

School


----------



## jo662

Bell


----------



## bognormike

clapper


----------



## rayrecrok

applause

ray.


----------



## cabby

Hand


----------



## A14GAS

Limb.


----------



## cabby

ON.


----------



## A14GAS

Off.


----------



## jo662

button


----------



## A14GAS

Chocolate .


----------



## cabby

Dark.


----------



## A14GAS

Milk.


----------



## rayrecrok

sour


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Lemon.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

sherbet


----------



## cabby

Dabs.


----------



## rayrecrok

fish


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

pie


----------



## bognormike

chicken


----------



## cabby

Egg.


----------



## MEES

Shell


----------



## cabby

yolk.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

oxen


----------



## autostratus

working


----------



## rayrecrok

class


ray.


----------



## jo662

Labour


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Whigs


----------



## bognormike

wigs


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rugs.


----------



## autostratus

carpets


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Fitted.


----------



## bognormike

Loose


----------



## rayrecrok

woman


ray.


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## bognormike

Struggle


----------



## A14GAS

Toil.


----------



## rayrecrok

graft


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

tree


----------



## cabby

Skim.


----------



## A14GAS

Embezzle.


----------



## jo662

Defraud


----------



## rayrecrok

fiddle


ray.


----------



## jo662

taxes


----------



## A14GAS

Robbery.


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbery


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Pliable


----------



## MEES

Blossom


----------



## cabby

May.


----------



## autostratus

might


----------



## jo662

Maybe


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Baby 

(Buddy Holly)


----------



## suedew

beetroot


----------



## A14GAS

Vegetable.


----------



## bognormike

soup


----------



## cabby

ladle.


----------



## A14GAS

Spoon.


----------



## rayrecrok

court


ray.


----------



## MEES

Reporter


----------



## A14GAS

Newspaper.


----------



## rayrecrok

rag


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

wet 

:smile2:


----------



## cabby

Dry.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

rot


----------



## autostratus

refuse


----------



## cabby

Rubbish.


----------



## A14GAS

Recycle.


----------



## suedew

bicycle


----------



## cabby

Tandem.


----------



## bognormike

wheels


----------



## rayrecrok

weals


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Whip.


----------



## bognormike

lash


----------



## ThePrisoner

mascara


----------



## A14GAS

Makeup.


----------



## bognormike

fallout:wink2:


----------



## suedew

nuclear


----------



## A14GAS

Fusion.


----------



## bognormike

concepts (sorry, old site!)


----------



## cabby

Ideas.


----------



## autostratus

Thoughts


----------



## rayrecrok

dirty:kiss:

ray.


----------



## cabby

Soap.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mouth :grin2:


----------



## bognormike

oral


----------



## rayrecrok

spoken


ray.


----------



## jo662

accent


----------



## A14GAS

Dialect.


----------



## rayrecrok

broad


ray.


----------



## bognormike

street


----------



## autostratus

furniture


----------



## jo662

Sofa


----------



## bognormike

(so) good:wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

irreproachable


ray


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Upstanding.


----------



## cabby

slouch.


----------



## HermanHymer

socks


----------



## A14GAS

Feet.


----------



## HermanHymer

toes


----------



## A14GAS

Pedicure.


----------



## HermanHymer

clipper


----------



## A14GAS

Nails.(go to bed you lot)


----------



## cabby

Screws.


----------



## jo662

Driver


----------



## HermanHymer

pile


----------



## jo662

Cream


----------



## MEES

Cake


----------



## A14GAS

Icing.


----------



## JanHank

sugar


----------



## rayrecrok

daddy


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Mummy


----------



## JanHank

Egyptian


----------



## aldra

Ful


----------



## autostratus

beans


----------



## A14GAS

Runner.


----------



## cabby

carpet.


----------



## A14GAS

Gripper.


----------



## JanHank

clutch


----------



## cabby

Expensive.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

Costly.


----------



## bognormike

bank


----------



## rayrecrok

maneuver

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Exercise.


----------



## autostratus

swimming


----------



## bognormike

splash


----------



## suedew

water


----------



## rayrecrok

board

ray.


----------



## autostratus

director


----------



## rayrecrok

film


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cling


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Limpet.


----------



## rayrecrok

molluscs


ray.


----------



## aldra

Shell


----------



## ramblefrog

petrol


----------



## autostratus

petroleum


----------



## cabby

Jelly.


----------



## jo662

icecream


----------



## bognormike

cornet


----------



## cabby

trumpet.


----------



## MEES

Birds


----------



## A14GAS

Hitchcock.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Crabs 
:grin2: :grin2: 
. . . I'll get me coat . . . :serious:


----------



## A14GAS

Crustaceans.


----------



## rayrecrok

lobster


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Shrimp.


----------



## autostratus

boat


----------



## bognormike

Float


----------



## jo662

sink


----------



## rayrecrok

submerge


ray.


----------



## cabby

Sink


----------



## suedew

stink


----------



## cabby

Sog.


----------



## MEES

Bog


----------



## cabby

Off.


----------



## rayrecrok

rotten


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Borough


----------



## jo662

Council


----------



## autostratus

leader


----------



## cabby

Header.


----------



## rayrecrok

football


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Stadium.


----------



## autostratus

arena


----------



## A14GAS

Gladiator.


----------



## jo662

Crowe


----------



## rayrecrok

complain


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Moan.


----------



## cabby

Whinge.


----------



## autostratus

hinge


----------



## MEES

bracket


----------



## rayrecrok

parentheses


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Interlude.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Aside


----------



## rayrecrok

doubts

ray.


----------



## autostratus

bouts


----------



## bognormike

abouts


----------



## A14GAS

Round.


----------



## bognormike

table


----------



## autostratus

knight


----------



## A14GAS

Rider.


----------



## cabby

saddle.


----------



## A14GAS

Leather.


----------



## cabby

Plastic.


----------



## rayrecrok

cutlery

ray.


----------



## bognormike

knife


----------



## autostratus

stilletto


----------



## A14GAS

Shoe.


----------



## rayrecrok

horn


ray.


----------



## suedew

rhino


----------



## MoocherMcGee

White.


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## rayrecrok

pitch


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Put


----------



## A14GAS

Place.


----------



## rayrecrok

market


ray.


----------



## bognormike

price


----------



## autostratus

band


----------



## suedew

rubber


----------



## rayrecrok

tree


ray.


----------



## ramblefrog

house


----------



## A14GAS

Music.


----------



## bognormike

conduct


----------



## rayrecrok

behavior


ray.


----------



## cabby

Manners.


----------



## A14GAS

Etiquette.


----------



## bognormike

style


----------



## Hymerintacto

Panache 0


----------



## suedew

stramach


----------



## rayrecrok

Scottish


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Thistle.


----------



## JanHank

Scotland


----------



## rayrecrok

midges


ray.


----------



## suedew

home


----------



## cabby

Front.


----------



## HermanHymer

Rhodesian


----------



## autostratus

why?


----------



## cabby

How.


----------



## bognormike

When


----------



## HermanHymer

autostratus said:


> why?


Gillian are you asking a question or adding an associated word?

In case you're puzzled - Rhodesian Front - Ian Smith's party. Also refers to a grossly expanded waistline common among serious beer-drinkers, as found in Rhodesian settlers, mostly of British heritage.


----------



## HermanHymer

To continue ...


Doomsday


----------



## A14GAS

Book.


----------



## autostratus

token


----------



## A14GAS

Voucher.


----------



## cabby

discount.


----------



## A14GAS

Reduced.


----------



## MEES

Calorie


----------



## jo662

Control


----------



## A14GAS

Freak.


----------



## cabby

normal.


----------



## A14GAS

Abnormal .


----------



## aldra

Paranormal


----------



## rayrecrok

spookey


ray.


----------



## ramblefrog

eerie


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Frightening.


----------



## autostratus

mother-in-law


----------



## suedew

none


----------



## jo662

Nil


----------



## autostratus

zero


----------



## jo662

Minus


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Plus.


----------



## autostratus

sizes


----------



## Patsonline

Small


----------



## MEES

People


----------



## suedew

power


----------



## A14GAS

Electricity.


----------



## cabby

Volts.


----------



## A14GAS

Amps.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Watts.


----------



## A14GAS

Ohms.


----------



## autostratus

joules


----------



## A14GAS

Calorific.


----------



## bognormike

value


----------



## jo662

Added


----------



## Hymerintacto

Tax :crying:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

rebate


----------



## MEES

Repay


----------



## suedew

retribution


----------



## autostratus

revenge


----------



## bognormike

avenge


----------



## A14GAS

Punish.


----------



## autostratus

beat


----------



## A14GAS

Whisk.


----------



## JanHank

Eggs


----------



## bognormike

crack


----------



## A14GAS

Cocaine.(oops)


----------



## autostratus

line ?


----------



## A14GAS

Washing.


----------



## JanHank

Onedin sorry out of LINE


----------



## A14GAS

Slavery.h


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Khachaturian 

(Wrote the music for the series)


----------



## JanHank

*
Composer
*


----------



## suedew

composter


----------



## A14GAS

Alotmenter.


----------



## JanHank

Vegies


----------



## A14GAS

Cabbage.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Green


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Party


----------



## bognormike

drinks


----------



## A14GAS

Alcohol.


----------



## bognormike

spirit


----------



## ramblefrog

spectre


----------



## A14GAS

Ghost.


----------



## MEES

Writer


----------



## A14GAS

Author.


----------



## cabby

book.


----------



## JanHank

book


----------



## JanHank

maker


----------



## A14GAS

Note.


----------



## JanHank

reminder


----------



## jo662

Memo


----------



## JanHank

inform


----------



## bognormike

advise


----------



## JanHank

good


----------



## autostratus

advice


----------



## JanHank

helpful


----------



## suedew

humbug


----------



## Hymerintacto

Baaaaaah 
:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

sheep


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sleep.


----------



## JanHank

bed (and I am going to---) night night.


----------



## autostratus

bug


----------



## HurricaneSmith

surveillance


----------



## A14GAS

Covert.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hide.


----------



## MEES

Bird


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Song.


----------



## bognormike

vocal


----------



## A14GAS

Chord.


----------



## autostratus

minority


----------



## ramblefrog

vote


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rigged.


----------



## autostratus

schooner


----------



## JanHank

Sherry


----------



## jo662

Port


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Starboard


----------



## autostratus

amidships


----------



## JanHank

middle


----------



## HermanHymer

Earth


----------



## A14GAS

Center or (centre)


----------



## HermanHymer

Community


----------



## A14GAS

Transport.


----------



## bognormike

Train


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Bridal


----------



## HermanHymer

Veil


----------



## autostratus

vale


----------



## ramblefrog

valley


----------



## A14GAS

Hills.


----------



## bognormike

alive


----------



## autostratus

kicking


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Off.


----------



## aldra

Rancid


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Meat.


----------



## autostratus

vegetables


----------



## HermanHymer

Turnip


----------



## autostratus

swede


----------



## HermanHymer

smorgasbord


----------



## bognormike

Buffet


----------



## HermanHymer

wind


----------



## Hymerintacto

f-f-f-flatulence > :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

methane


ray.


----------



## cabby

methinks.


----------



## A14GAS

.?.


----------



## A14GAS

Gas.


----------



## MEES

Pipe


----------



## rayrecrok

fitter


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Engineer.


----------



## autostratus

apprentice


----------



## bognormike

SUgar


----------



## rayrecrok

sweet


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Sour.


----------



## autostratus

puss


----------



## cabby

boots.


----------



## A14GAS

Chemist.


----------



## ramblefrog

Drugs


----------



## A14GAS

Medicine.


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## Hymerintacto

Gown


----------



## cabby

Mortar.


----------



## bognormike

Board


----------



## ramblefrog

Room


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## rayrecrok

panorama


ray


----------



## A14GAS

View.


----------



## bognormike

Opinion


----------



## namder

rack


----------



## bognormike

Toast


----------



## rayrecrok

cheers


ray.


----------



## cocoa

Hooray


----------



## autostratus

applause


----------



## rayrecrok

aknowledgement


ray.


----------



## cabby

sign.


----------



## autostratus

signature


----------



## rayrecrok

handle


ray.


----------



## aldra

Fondle


----------



## rayrecrok

fiddle


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Violin.


----------



## suedew

concerto


----------



## A14GAS

Brandenburg.


----------



## rayrecrok

gate


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Menin.


----------



## suedew

Mingin


----------



## autostratus

mining


----------



## A14GAS

Coal.


----------



## cabby

coke.


----------



## rayrecrok

Cola


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Pop.


----------



## ramblefrog

Star


----------



## rayrecrok

dust


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pan


----------



## rayrecrok

bread. :wink2:


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Frying.


----------



## MEES

Pan


----------



## cabby

Peter.


----------



## A14GAS

Saint.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Thérèse


----------



## A14GAS

Mother.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Superior 0


----------



## suedew

valpolicelli


----------



## rayrecrok

wine


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Chardonnay .


----------



## ramblefrog

Burgundy


----------



## autostratus

touring


----------



## rayrecrok

tramp


ray.


----------



## autostratus

steamer


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Trunk.


----------



## rayrecrok

tree


ray.


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## A14GAS

Values.


----------



## rayrecrok

worth


ray.


----------



## autostratus

jobs


----------



## Hymerintacto

Seeker
:nerd:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sun.


----------



## autostratus

spots


----------



## rayrecrok

Measles


ray.


----------



## ramblefrog

german


----------



## MoocherMcGee

efficiency.


----------



## autostratus

drive


----------



## rayrecrok

worm


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hole


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Mint.


----------



## rayrecrok

new


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pristine


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Clean.


----------



## ramblefrog

dust


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Teacup.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Storm


----------



## autostratus

drain


----------



## rayrecrok

empty


ray.


----------



## ramblefrog

vacuum


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cleaner.


----------



## autostratus

chamois


----------



## bognormike

leather


----------



## rayrecrok

hide


ray.


----------



## suedew

hair


----------



## Hymerintacto

Rabbit
:grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

punch


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Drunk


----------



## bognormike

inebriated


----------



## rayrecrok

incoherent


ray.


----------



## suedew

pi**ed


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Off.


----------



## bognormike

Line


----------



## autostratus

fishing


----------



## bognormike

rod


----------



## rayrecrok

Black


ray.


----------



## autostratus

beauty


----------



## A14GAS

Queen.


----------



## cabby

Knight.


cabby


----------



## autostratus

pawn


----------



## suedew

cracker


----------



## rayrecrok

Fracking



ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Hell
:wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

hello


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Goodbye.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Depart


----------



## bognormike

Leave


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Arrive.


----------



## jo662

Enter


----------



## Hymerintacto

Exit


----------



## bognormike

door


----------



## JanHank

open


----------



## bognormike

sandwich


----------



## JanHank

picnic


----------



## suedew

blanket


----------



## JanHank

cover


----------



## autostratus

duvet


----------



## rayrecrok

bedding


ray.


----------



## JanHank

plants


----------



## jo662

Pot


----------



## JanHank

smoke


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Kipper.


----------



## jo662

Tie


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Knot.


----------



## suedew

weed


----------



## bognormike

bill (and Ben):wink2:


----------



## JanHank

Men


----------



## jo662

Male


----------



## bognormike

Mail


----------



## JanHank

courier


----------



## autostratus

motorcycle


----------



## rayrecrok

rocker


ray


----------



## JanHank

Mods


----------



## autostratus

adaptations


----------



## jo662

Administrators


----------



## rayrecrok

management


ray.


----------



## jonesy_103

Buy out


----------



## bognormike

Shares


----------



## autostratus

dividend


----------



## rayrecrok

payment


ray.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Protection


----------



## rayrecrok

box.:wink2:


----------



## bognormike

Gloves


----------



## autostratus

pads


----------



## rayrecrok

foot


ray


----------



## autostratus

(and) mouth


----------



## JanHank

disease


----------



## bognormike

illness


----------



## suedew

work


----------



## JanHank

tedious


----------



## bognormike

boring


----------



## JanHank

Television


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Commercials.


----------



## JanHank

break


----------



## bognormike

Lunch


----------



## JanHank

Dinner


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Roast.


----------



## bognormike

beef


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Dripping.


----------



## JanHank

leak


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gas.


----------



## JanHank

stove


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Enamel.


----------



## bognormike

teeth


----------



## JanHank

gums


----------



## autostratus

bleeding


----------



## rayrecrok

swearing


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Oath.


----------



## autostratus

allegiance/


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Queen.


----------



## rayrecrok

Bee


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Worker

Ray, do you perhaps mean Argos pencils? Now there's a (not so) cryptic word association for you!


----------



## JanHank

bop-a-lula, oh sorry.

*Honey*


----------



## HermanHymer

yes, dear?


----------



## JanHank

Buck


----------



## HermanHymer




----------



## JanHank

HermanHymer said:


>


I´m a terrible speller- >
dear could be deer sounds the same so its buck or doe :wink2:

*Doe*


----------



## bognormike

doh:wink2: Homer Simpson......


----------



## HermanHymer

:slicksmile::slicksmile::thumbleft::laugh:

Rudolph


----------



## JanHank

pass ???? never watched them


----------



## rayrecrok

Rugby

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

scrum


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Fight.


----------



## bognormike

right


----------



## JanHank

hook


----------



## HermanHymer

hooker


----------



## JanHank

Thats cheating

rod


----------



## rayrecrok

prostitute


ray.


----------



## JanHank

Christine


----------



## suedew

cheeky


----------



## JanHank

bottom


----------



## suedew

burp


----------



## JanHank

How do you get burp from bottom?


----------



## jo662

Belch


----------



## jo662

JanHank said:


> How do you get burp from bottom?


You have never heard of bottom burp Jan?
Where do you live Germany!>


----------



## JanHank

jo662 said:


> You have never heard of bottom burp Jan?
> Where do you live Germany!>


No, from that quater it has another name beginning with an F in my dictionary
Burps and belches come from the mouth.
*burp* |bəːp| informal
verb [ no obj. ]
noisily release air from the stomach through the _mouth_; belch.
• [ with obj. ] make (a baby) *belch* after feeding, typically by patting its back.
noun
a noise made by air released from the_ stomach through the mouth_; a belch.


----------



## jo662

JanHank said:


> No, from that quater it has another name beginning with an F in my dictionary
> Burps and belches come from the mouth.
> *burp* |bəːp| informal
> verb [ no obj. ]
> noisily release air from the stomach through the _mouth_; belch.
> • [ with obj. ] make (a baby) *belch* after feeding, typically by patting its back.
> noun
> a noise made by air released from the_ stomach through the mouth_; a belch.


Lol:laugh:
My kids used to call it a bottom burp!
So much better than saying [email protected] dont you think?>


----------



## JanHank

children


----------



## rayrecrok

pedant


ray.


----------



## bognormike

PEndant


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Suspended.


----------



## rayrecrok

suspenders. 0


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Memories.


----------



## bognormike

past


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Future.


----------



## autostratus

short?


----------



## bognormike

trousers


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Baggy.


----------



## bognormike

boggy


----------



## cabby

field


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Craft.


----------



## autostratus

dressmaking


----------



## rayrecrok

dummy


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Suck.


----------



## autostratus

blow


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Back.


----------



## rayrecrok

pass


ray.


----------



## bognormike

water


----------



## autostratus

heater


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gas.


----------



## rayrecrok

flatulence


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wind


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Willows.


----------



## autostratus

Toad


----------



## rayrecrok

common


ray.


----------



## autostratus

insulting!!!


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Behaviour.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Anti-social


----------



## rayrecrok

unacceptable


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Politics


----------



## rayrecrok

local


ray.


----------



## autostratus

government


----------



## bognormike

representative


----------



## cabby

Sales.


----------



## Patsonline

Figures.


----------



## cabby

statues.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bronze.


----------



## autostratus

bust


----------



## rayrecrok

broken


ray.


----------



## bognormike

glass


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Eye.


----------



## bognormike

aye


----------



## autostratus

bee


----------



## rayrecrok

sting


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cane.


----------



## autostratus

sugar


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Granulated.


----------



## bognormike

grains


----------



## rayrecrok

seed


ray.


----------



## autostratus

potato


----------



## bognormike

salad


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cream.


----------



## rayrecrok

tea


ray.


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Green.


----------



## A14GAS

Grass.


----------



## rayrecrok

Heartbeat:wink2:

ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Instant.


----------



## bognormike

coffee


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Grounds.


----------



## rayrecrok

divorce


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ouch.


----------



## bognormike

pain


----------



## A14GAS

Torture.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Chamber"


----------



## rayrecrok

room


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Service


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Smile.


----------



## cabby

slime.

cabby


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ball.


----------



## Patsonline

Cock.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bird.


----------



## A14GAS

Sparrow.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Declining.


----------



## A14GAS

Diminish.


----------



## rayrecrok

reduce


ray.


----------



## ramblefrog

slash


----------



## HermanHymer

Pee


----------



## rayrecrok

pea


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Pod.


----------



## bognormike

plod


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Mister.


----------



## rayrecrok

Sir


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Honour


----------



## A14GAS

Knighthood .


----------



## rayrecrok

award


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Recognition .


----------



## bognormike

vision


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Express.


----------



## rayrecrok

opinion


ray.


----------



## autostratus

poll


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Straw.


----------



## A14GAS

Drinking.


----------



## Wilmannie

Water


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## A14GAS

Infant.


----------



## rayrecrok

infantry

ray.


----------



## autostratus

footsoldiers


----------



## rayrecrok

regiment


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Parachute.


----------



## bognormike

drop


----------



## autostratus

scone


----------



## A14GAS

Fruitcake.


----------



## rayrecrok

barmy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Army


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Regiment.


----------



## autostratus

echo!


----------



## rayrecrok

repeats


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Duplicate


----------



## rayrecrok

doppelgänger


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Double.


----------



## rayrecrok

vision


ray.


----------



## autostratus

express


----------



## A14GAS

Orient.


----------



## bognormike

Leyton


----------



## autostratus

buzzard


----------



## bognormike

blizzard


----------



## cabby

snow.


----------



## rayrecrok

shoes


ray.


----------



## autostratus

boots


----------



## cabby

saddles.


----------



## Wilmannie

tack


----------



## rayrecrok

turn


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

revolve


----------



## bognormike

Revolver


----------



## Hymerintacto

Weapon


----------



## autostratus

permit


----------



## bognormike

allow


----------



## rayrecrok

OK


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Alright


----------



## autostratus

correct


----------



## bognormike

politically


----------



## A14GAS

Incorrect .


----------



## bognormike

wrong


----------



## autostratus

footed


----------



## rayrecrok

ladder


ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

bladder

:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Weak.


----------



## jo662

Labour


----------



## Hymerintacto

Birth


----------



## A14GAS

Life.


----------



## rayrecrok

sentence


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Paragraph


----------



## ramblefrog

chapter


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Verse.


----------



## bognormike

poem


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Poet.


----------



## A14GAS

Laureate.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Honour.


----------



## A14GAS

Integrity .


----------



## Hymerintacto

Honour


----------



## bognormike

killing


----------



## autostratus

spree


----------



## Wilmannie

shopping!


----------



## rayrecrok

supermarket


ray.


----------



## bognormike

aisle


----------



## A14GAS

Wedding.


----------



## bognormike

RIng


----------



## Wilmannie

Phone


----------



## A14GAS

Mobile.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Mobile.


----------



## bognormike

duplicate :wink2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stereo.


----------



## rayrecrok

sound


ray.


----------



## bognormike

amplify


----------



## A14GAS

Increase.


----------



## rayrecrok

fatter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

father


----------



## rayrecrok

pop


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Weasel.


----------



## Wilmannie

stoat


----------



## A14GAS

Predator.


----------



## rayrecrok

Alian


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Visitor.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Guess


----------



## rayrecrok

can't


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Can.


----------



## ramblefrog

Opener


----------



## A14GAS

Closer.


----------



## suedew

further


----------



## cabby

nearer.


----------



## A14GAS

Nearby.


----------



## cabby

close.


----------



## ramblefrog

road


----------



## suedew

runner


----------



## rayrecrok

marathon


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Snickers.


----------



## HermanHymer

chocolate

(I'm not myself when I'm hungry!)


----------



## suedew

cough


----------



## autostratus

medecine


----------



## HermanHymer

bad


----------



## A14GAS

Good.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Egg


----------



## A14GAS

Omelette.


----------



## rayrecrok

Spanish


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Eyes.


----------



## autostratus

right


----------



## A14GAS

Left.


----------



## Wilmannie

over


----------



## A14GAS

End.


----------



## suedew

big


----------



## ramblefrog

Ben


----------



## rayrecrok

Gun

ray.


----------



## autostratus

rifle


----------



## A14GAS

Air.


----------



## autostratus

breath


----------



## Hymerintacto

Easy


----------



## rayrecrok

simple


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Simon.


----------



## rayrecrok

says


ray.


----------



## autostratus

who


----------



## rayrecrok

band


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rubber.


----------



## MEES

Ring


----------



## autostratus

road


----------



## A14GAS

Tarmac.


----------



## rayrecrok

Black


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Magic.


----------



## A14GAS

Illusion.


----------



## bognormike

life


----------



## ramblefrog

buoy


----------



## A14GAS

Sea.


----------



## rayrecrok

North


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wind


----------



## A14GAS

Breeze.


----------



## rayrecrok

block


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Concrete.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Shuttering.


----------



## A14GAS

Plywood.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sheet.


----------



## A14GAS

Bed


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Socks.


----------



## A14GAS

Feet.


----------



## rayrecrok

measurement

ray


----------



## A14GAS

Metrology.


----------



## suedew

psychology


----------



## A14GAS

Mind.


----------



## autostratus

games


----------



## A14GAS

Olympic.


----------



## Jmdarr

Mo farrer


----------



## A14GAS

Athlete .


----------



## bognormike

runner


----------



## ramblefrog

carpet


----------



## rayrecrok

cleaner


ray


----------



## autostratus

vacuum


----------



## suedew

space


----------



## A14GAS

Outer.


----------



## rayrecrok

Mongolia


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Asia.


----------



## autostratus

minor


----------



## MEES

Major


----------



## rayrecrok

chord


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cord


----------



## autostratus

umbilical


----------



## rayrecrok

Placenta

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Afterbirth.


----------



## rayrecrok

life


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Death.


----------



## autostratus

eternity


----------



## A14GAS

Infinite.


----------



## bognormike

finite


----------



## A14GAS

Limit.


----------



## rayrecrok

end

ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Of.


----------



## A14GAS

Origin.


----------



## autostratus

original


----------



## A14GAS

Werthers.


----------



## bognormike

toothache


----------



## A14GAS

Dentist.


----------



## bognormike

Torture


----------



## autostratus

rack


----------



## A14GAS

Stand.


----------



## rayrecrok

upright


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vertical


----------



## A14GAS

Horizontal .


----------



## bognormike

straight


----------



## A14GAS

Undeviating.


----------



## autostratus

direct


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## A14GAS

Insurance.


----------



## rayrecrok

fraud


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Criminal.


----------



## bognormike

thief


----------



## autostratus

prosecution


----------



## A14GAS

Barrister


----------



## rayrecrok

silk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

scarf


----------



## A14GAS

Cravat.


----------



## bognormike

crevette


----------



## rayrecrok

recipe

ray.


----------



## bognormike

Menu


----------



## A14GAS

Restaurant.


----------



## autostratus

overpriced


----------



## cabby

Cheap.


----------



## bognormike

nasty


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Nick.


----------



## A14GAS

Arrest.


----------



## rayrecrok

citizens


ray.


----------



## autostratus

revolution


----------



## A14GAS

Uprising.


----------



## rayrecrok

rebellious


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Subjects


----------



## A14GAS

Loyal.


----------



## bognormike

subservient


----------



## A14GAS

Obedient.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Husband.


----------



## A14GAS

Wife.


----------



## suedew

swap


----------



## A14GAS

Exchange.


----------



## bognormike

Rate


----------



## rayrecrok

exchange

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Telephone.


----------



## bognormike

call


----------



## MEES

Girl


----------



## A14GAS

Boy.


----------



## bognormike

buoy


----------



## rayrecrok

marker


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Pen.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Fountain


----------



## rayrecrok

squirt


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Water.


----------



## rayrecrok

works


ray.


----------



## suedew

outing


----------



## rayrecrok

gay


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Happy.


----------



## rosalan

Grumpy


----------



## A14GAS

Miserable.


----------



## rayrecrok

emotion


ray.


----------



## bognormike

feeling


----------



## autostratus

groovy


----------



## rayrecrok

Hippie


ray.


----------



## suedew

shake


----------



## A14GAS

Milk.


----------



## autostratus

bottle


----------



## Jmdarr

Lots of


----------



## bognormike

plenty


----------



## rayrecrok

plethora


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Excess


----------



## suedew

excise


----------



## rayrecrok

tax


ray.


----------



## bognormike

collector


----------



## Wilmannie

collectables


----------



## rayrecrok

junk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

China


----------



## A14GAS

Bone.


----------



## bognormike

leg


----------



## autostratus

break


----------



## rayrecrok

lunch


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Eat


----------



## autostratus

drink


----------



## rayrecrok

sobriety


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Alcoholic.


----------



## rayrecrok

illness


ray.


----------



## autostratus

malady


----------



## A14GAS

Ailment.


----------



## rayrecrok

Condition


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

Terms


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## bognormike

holiday


----------



## Wilmannie

summer


----------



## autostratus

overpriced


----------



## bognormike

ripoff


----------



## rayrecrok

Waxing


Ray


----------



## bognormike

lyrically


----------



## rayrecrok

Words


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

music


----------



## bognormike

play


----------



## A14GAS

Work.


----------



## bognormike

Rest


----------



## autostratus

cue


----------



## bognormike

queue


----------



## rayrecrok

Line


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

dance


----------



## A14GAS

Ballroom.


----------



## Wilmannie

Blackpool:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Tower.


----------



## autostratus

computer


----------



## A14GAS

Internet.


----------



## bognormike

Communications


----------



## rosalan

failed


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## rayrecrok

ceremony

Ray.


----------



## autostratus

garter


----------



## bijgouder

Hart


----------



## bognormike

Buck


----------



## A14GAS

Deer.


----------



## rayrecrok

Dear


Ray.


----------



## bognormike

expensive


----------



## autostratus

overpriced


----------



## A14GAS

Extortionate.


----------



## rayrecrok

Robbing


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Thieving.


----------



## autostratus

magpie


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Geordie.


----------



## A14GAS

Geordie.?


----------



## rayrecrok

Football


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

League.


----------



## bijgouder

Fathom


----------



## A14GAS

Knot


----------



## bognormike

Tie


----------



## A14GAS

Winchester.


----------



## autostratus

rifle


----------



## A14GAS

Assault.


----------



## bognormike

punch


----------



## autostratus

ball


----------



## rayrecrok

bouncing


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Bomb.


----------



## bognormike

ice cream


----------



## autostratus

cornet


----------



## A14GAS

Trumpet.


----------



## rayrecrok

Jericho


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Walls.


----------



## rayrecrok

Sausages


Ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bangers.


----------



## rayrecrok

Firework


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Rocket.


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## rayrecrok

Autumn


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Fall.


----------



## bijgouder

Stand


----------



## A14GAS

Umbrella .


----------



## bognormike

rain


----------



## A14GAS

Torrential .


----------



## bognormike

teeming


----------



## Jmdarr

Huskies


----------



## rayrecrok

sled


ray.


----------



## autostratus

slid


----------



## A14GAS

Slipped.


----------



## bognormike

fell


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Disc.


----------



## rayrecrok

jockey


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shorts


----------



## rayrecrok

Drink


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Hydration .


----------



## autostratus

dehydration


----------



## rayrecrok

thirsty


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gagging.


----------



## autostratus

silencing


----------



## A14GAS

Gun


----------



## A14GAS

Machine.


----------



## A14GAS

Mechanic.


----------



## rayrecrok

garage


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Repairs.


----------



## A14GAS

Auto.


----------



## autostratus

electrician


----------



## A14GAS

Sparky.


----------



## rayrecrok

Grind


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Crush.


----------



## Wilmannie

squash


----------



## autostratus

tennis


----------



## suedew

boring


----------



## rayrecrok

Drilling


Ray


----------



## bognormike

teeth


----------



## A14GAS

Dentist.


----------



## autostratus

extraction


----------



## rayrecrok

Remove



Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Decay.


----------



## bijgouder

Rot


----------



## rayrecrok

Wet


Ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Dry.


----------



## autostratus

heat


----------



## suedew

rash


----------



## A14GAS

Reckless.


----------



## rayrecrok

foolhardy


ray


----------



## A14GAS

Irresponsible.


----------



## bognormike

stupid


----------



## autostratus

boy


----------



## A14GAS

Male.


----------



## bognormike

mail


----------



## A14GAS

Stamp.


----------



## rayrecrok

postage


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Postman.


----------



## bognormike

Letters


----------



## rayrecrok

alphabet


ray.


----------



## autostratus

spell


----------



## A14GAS

Witchcraft.


----------



## suedew

wizard


----------



## bognormike

Super!


----------



## rayrecrok

bowl


ray.


----------



## autostratus

porridge


----------



## rayrecrok

prison


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Jail.


----------



## autostratus

break


----------



## bognormike

dance


----------



## suedew

tribal


----------



## bognormike

football :wink2:


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## A14GAS

Box.


----------



## bognormike

pits


----------



## autostratus

closed


----------



## A14GAS

Shut.


----------



## Jmdarr

Finality


----------



## A14GAS

Irreversible.


----------



## bognormike

damage


----------



## A14GAS

Harm.


----------



## teddyj

Hurt


----------



## bognormike

damage


----------



## Wilmannie

devalue


----------



## A14GAS

Reduce.


----------



## autostratus

seduce


----------



## A14GAS

Corrupt .


----------



## Hymerintacto

Bribe


----------



## A14GAS

Influence .


----------



## bognormike

under:grin2:


----------



## MEES

Wear


----------



## rayrecrok

protection

ray.


----------



## bognormike

Racket


----------



## A14GAS

Tennis.


----------



## autostratus

advantage


----------



## rayrecrok

favourable


ray.


----------



## bognormike

wind


----------



## autostratus

direction


----------



## bognormike

indicator


----------



## rayrecrok

stalk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

babies


----------



## rayrecrok

stork .:wink2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Margarine .


----------



## bognormike

tub


----------



## A14GAS

Bath .


----------



## Wilmannie

City


----------



## A14GAS

Capital.


----------



## teddyj

Plug


----------



## A14GAS

Socket.


----------



## rayrecrok

wall


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Paper.


----------



## autostratus

profit


----------



## A14GAS

Loss.


----------



## suedew

adjuster


----------



## rayrecrok

potentiometer


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Variable.


----------



## autostratus

rates


----------



## Hymerintacto

Charges


----------



## rayrecrok

explosive


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Combustible .


----------



## autostratus

flammable


----------



## rayrecrok

burn


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Incinerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

combust

ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Spontaneously.


----------



## rayrecrok

instant


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Immediately.


----------



## Wilmannie

now


----------



## A14GAS

Then.


----------



## autostratus

when


----------



## rayrecrok

conjunction


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Connection.


----------



## suedew

electrical


----------



## A14GAS

Resistance.


----------



## rayrecrok

friction


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Antipathy


----------



## rayrecrok

dislike


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Like


----------



## autostratus

France


----------



## Hymerintacto

Champagne!
:kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

Brandy.


----------



## Wilmannie

alcohol


----------



## A14GAS

Habit.


----------



## rayrecrok

behavior


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Beehive:wink2:


----------



## autostratus

hairstyle


----------



## A14GAS

Barber.


----------



## bognormike

cutthroat


----------



## autostratus

razor


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sharp.


----------



## Wilmannie

witty


----------



## rayrecrok

funny


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

comical


----------



## A14GAS

Hilarious.


----------



## Wilmannie

Laughter


----------



## bognormike

chuckle


----------



## A14GAS

Happy.


----------



## autostratus

Sneezy


----------



## A14GAS

Grumpy.


----------



## rayrecrok

character


ray.


----------



## autostratus

building


----------



## bognormike

site


----------



## rayrecrok

location


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Place


----------



## bognormike

plaice


----------



## autostratus

setting


----------



## rayrecrok

plaster


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

cast


----------



## bognormike

fishing


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Tackle.


----------



## rayrecrok

rugby


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Union.


----------



## bognormike

leader


----------



## A14GAS

Follow.


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## rayrecrok

hike


ray.


----------



## suedew

mix


----------



## A14GAS

Stir.


----------



## autostratus

crazy


----------



## A14GAS

Mad.


----------



## rayrecrok

Magazine


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Glossy .


----------



## autostratus

page


----------



## rayrecrok

wedding


ray.


----------



## bognormike

RIng


----------



## rayrecrok

Hello?.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bognormike

farewell


----------



## Wilmannie

adieu


----------



## A14GAS

French.


----------



## autostratus

leave


----------



## A14GAS

Absence.


----------



## bognormike

away


----------



## rayrecrok

day


ray.


----------



## autostratus

visitors


----------



## aldra

Migration


----------



## Wilmannie

Birds


----------



## bognormike

Eye


----------



## autostratus

fingers


----------



## A14GAS

Hands.


----------



## rayrecrok

horses


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Equestrian.


----------



## spykal

Cowboy


----------



## autostratus

builder


----------



## Pard

Bob


----------



## rayrecrok

Marley


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Wailers.


----------



## Jmdarr

Mobey dick


----------



## suedew

help


----------



## rayrecrok

film


ray.


----------



## A14GAS

Movie.


----------



## Hymerintacto

Popcorn


----------



## A14GAS

Cinema.


----------



## rayrecrok

Ticket


ray.


----------



## autostratus

screen


----------



## bognormike

wash


----------



## A14GAS

Bathe.


----------



## jo662

taps


----------



## A14GAS

Dancing.


----------



## bognormike

queen


----------



## Jmdarr

shirt lifter


----------



## rayrecrok

Jmdarr said:


> shirt lifter


Don't forget the rule, only one word:wink2:

different


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry


----------



## rayrecrok

Sitcom


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Butterflies


----------



## Jmdarr

Granville


----------



## rayrecrok

France


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

French


----------



## bognormike

letter


----------



## autostratus

opener


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bottle.


----------



## Jmdarr

Gin


----------



## rayrecrok

Palace


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Queen


----------



## autostratus

hearts


----------



## rayrecrok

team


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Player.


----------



## autostratus

coach


----------



## rayrecrok

sharabang


----------



## Jmdarr

Broken


----------



## autostratus

mirror


----------



## rayrecrok

image


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Photo


----------



## autostratus

album


----------



## rayrecrok

record


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Breakers.


----------



## bognormike

waves


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Making.


----------



## autostratus

woopee


----------



## Jmdarr

Whoopee


----------



## bognormike

cushion


----------



## Wilmannie

fall


----------



## Jmdarr

Chintz


----------



## Wilmannie

curtains !


----------



## rayrecrok

death


ray.


----------



## autostratus

violent


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Attack.


----------



## Wilmannie

assault


----------



## autostratus

battery


----------



## bognormike

charge


----------



## rayrecrok

Murder


ray.


----------



## autostratus

squad


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Attention.


----------



## bognormike

salute


----------



## cabby

salutations.

cabb


----------



## bognormike

greeting


----------



## Jmdarr

card


----------



## autostratus

sharp


----------



## rayrecrok

needle

ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Point


----------



## autostratus

direct


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## Wilmannie

railway


----------



## bognormike

sleeper


----------



## Jmdarr

overnight


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ferry.


----------



## rayrecrok

Dover


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Port


----------



## autostratus

brandy


----------



## HermanHymer

Limousin (are proper names allowed???)


----------



## cabby

Remy.


----------



## autostratus

(House) martin


----------



## rayrecrok

bird


ray.


----------



## autostratus

seed


----------



## HermanHymer

Plant


----------



## rayrecrok

singer


ray.


----------



## suedew

pearl


----------



## autostratus

barley


----------



## rayrecrok

crop


ray.


----------



## cabby

Whip.


----------



## autostratus

lash


----------



## Hymerintacto

Miss . . . (whiplash!) 
:grin2: oooooo . . . maaaaatron :grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok

fail


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

tried !


----------



## rayrecrok

reliable


ray..


----------



## bognormike

Steady


----------



## autostratus

motionless


----------



## bognormike

still


----------



## rayrecrok

moonshine


ray.


----------



## autostratus

backwoods


----------



## bognormike

Backwards


----------



## rayrecrok

reverse


ray.


----------



## autostratus

swing


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Shift.


----------



## rayrecrok

night 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

sweats


----------



## bognormike

Smelly


----------



## Hymerintacto

Armpits :frown2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hairy.


----------



## rayrecrok

chest


ray.


----------



## autostratus

freezer


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Burn.


----------



## rayrecrok

evidence


ray.


----------



## autostratus

planted


----------



## bognormike

Trees


----------



## Hymerintacto

Forest


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## rayrecrok

bike


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Seat.


----------



## rayrecrok

car


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

park


----------



## autostratus

ranger


----------



## rayrecrok

Texas


ray.


----------



## bognormike

oil


----------



## autostratus

change


----------



## Wilmannie

alter


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Modify.


----------



## autostratus

specify


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Choose.


----------



## bognormike

cheese


----------



## autostratus

biscuit


----------



## Jmdarr

Crackers


----------



## bognormike

Nuts


----------



## rayrecrok

Brazil


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Carnival.


----------



## autostratus

atmosphere


----------



## bognormike

air


----------



## Jmdarr

Balloon


----------



## rayrecrok

expand


ray.


----------



## bognormike

grow


----------



## rayrecrok

bag


ray.


.


----------



## Jmdarr

Rat


----------



## bognormike

drain


----------



## Wilmannie

strength


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## Wilmannie

up :smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Staires


----------



## jo662

Down


----------



## rayrecrok

trodden


ray.


----------



## bognormike

step


----------



## autostratus

ladder


----------



## rayrecrok

stocking


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

People


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## rayrecrok

house


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rules.


----------



## autostratus

regulations


----------



## Jmdarr

Police


----------



## rayrecrok

sting


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Wasp.


----------



## autostratus

waist


----------



## Wilmannie

waste


----------



## rayrecrok

food


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hygiene.


----------



## autostratus

measures


----------



## rayrecrok

ruler


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

King


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Queen.


----------



## Wilmannie

chess


----------



## autostratus

bored !


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rigid.


----------



## rayrecrok

stiff


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Dead


----------



## Wilmannie

coffin


----------



## rayrecrok

nails


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cigarettes.


----------



## rayrecrok

addictive


ray.


----------



## bognormike

drugs


----------



## autostratus

grass


----------



## rayrecrok

meadow

ray


----------



## Wilmannie

Wildflowers


----------



## bognormike

Free


----------



## rayrecrok

band


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Elastic.


----------



## bognormike

rubber


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gloves.


----------



## rayrecrok

boxing


ray.


----------



## bognormike

ring


----------



## moblee

Diamond


----------



## bognormike

Jewel


----------



## Wilmannie

crown


----------



## cabby

tower.


----------



## bognormike

bridge


----------



## cabby

bailey.


----------



## bognormike

bill


----------



## cabby

receipt.


----------



## moblee

Till


----------



## bognormike

cash


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Carry.


----------



## suedew

oot


----------



## cabby

Time.


----------



## rayrecrok

bomb


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hiroshima


----------



## autostratus

bomb


----------



## Jmdarr

Splash


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Dash.


----------



## Wilmannie

Dot


----------



## rayrecrok

matrix


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sci-fi


----------



## Wilmannie

Books


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Library.


----------



## rayrecrok

Catalogue

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Fashion


----------



## Wilmannie

model


----------



## cabby

plane.


----------



## autostratus

carpenter


----------



## rayrecrok

Carol


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Christmas


----------



## HermanHymer

Scrooge


----------



## bognormike

Humbug


----------



## rayrecrok

mint


ray.


----------



## autostratus

julep (hic-up!)


----------



## cabby

dizzy.


----------



## rayrecrok

Blonde


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Bombshell!


----------



## rayrecrok

Ordnance


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ordinance


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Regulation.


----------



## bognormike

Rules


----------



## autostratus

guidelines


----------



## rayrecrok

instructions


ray.


----------



## cabby

manual.


----------



## autostratus

missing!


----------



## rayrecrok

lost


ray.


----------



## bognormike

won


----------



## autostratus

victor


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bomber.


----------



## rayrecrok

jacket


ray.


----------



## autostratus

leather


----------



## bognormike

hide


----------



## rayrecrok

seek


ray.


----------



## autostratus

religeon


----------



## suedew

panacea


----------



## bognormike

cure


----------



## autostratus

smoke


----------



## Pard

mirrors


----------



## rayrecrok

plural


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Several.


----------



## autostratus

many


----------



## rayrecrok

plethora


ray.


----------



## autostratus

excessive


----------



## rayrecrok

obese


ray.


----------



## bognormike

fat


----------



## rayrecrok

dripping


ray.


----------



## bognormike

wet


----------



## rayrecrok

precipitation


ray.


----------



## bognormike

ShOwer


----------



## moblee

Gel.


----------



## suedew

coat


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Paint.


----------



## moblee

Brush


----------



## bognormike

Basil:grin2:


----------



## moblee

Fawlty


----------



## rayrecrok

sitcom


ray.


----------



## bognormike

oh, ok then....

Towers


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Above.


----------



## bognormike

Below


----------



## rayrecrok

downstairs



ray.


----------



## autostratus

cellar


----------



## bognormike

seller


----------



## rayrecrok

market 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

street


----------



## autostratus

walker!


----------



## rayrecrok

Me (Ray Walker)

ray.


----------



## bognormike

you


----------



## rayrecrok

Yew


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Tree.


----------



## autostratus

shade


----------



## rayrecrok

cool


ray.


----------



## bognormike

ice


----------



## autostratus

breaker


----------



## HermanHymer

tide


----------



## rayrecrok

spring


ray.


----------



## bognormike

coil


----------



## autostratus

cable


----------



## rayrecrok

measurement


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Method.


----------



## autostratus

actor


----------



## cabby

actress.


----------



## rayrecrok

female


ray.


----------



## bognormike

woman


----------



## autostratus

mistress


----------



## rayrecrok

lover


ray.


----------



## autostratus

plover


----------



## bognormike

bird


----------



## rayrecrok

brain


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

cortex


----------



## aldra

Vortex


----------



## rayrecrok

whirlpool


ray.


----------



## suedew

drown


----------



## autostratus

sorrows


----------



## Jmdarr

Tears


----------



## autostratus

rips


----------



## rayrecrok

destroy


ray.


----------



## bognormike

destroyer


----------



## autostratus

navy


----------



## rayrecrok

Royal


ray.


----------



## suedew

icing


----------



## bognormike

Cake


----------



## rayrecrok

walk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tall


----------



## Jmdarr

Walk


----------



## rayrecrok

tramp


ray.


----------



## autostratus

march


----------



## rayrecrok

Hare


ray.


----------



## autostratus

curl


----------



## rayrecrok

mathematics


ray.


----------



## suedew

headache


----------



## autostratus

medication


----------



## rayrecrok

drugs


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

sedates


----------



## autostratus

sleep


----------



## suedew

dog


----------



## HermanHymer

day


----------



## aldra

Night


----------



## rayrecrok

Knight


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Table


----------



## autostratus

tennis


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Racquet


----------



## bognormike

racket


----------



## autostratus

bedlam


----------



## bognormike

asylum


----------



## autostratus

refugee


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Coming.


----------



## bognormike

going


----------



## rayrecrok

exit


ray.


----------



## bognormike

door


----------



## rayrecrok

knob ( feel free I am sure you can think of one)


ray.


----------



## autostratus

frame


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Picture.


----------



## rayrecrok

landscape


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vista


----------



## bognormike

sister


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Brother.


----------



## autostratus

monk


----------



## rayrecrok

fish


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Feesh (as in the encouraging cheers from the stadium at a SA football match, circa 98. For the uninitiated and the disinterested, the guy's name was Mark Fish)


----------



## rayrecrok

nickname


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

_Very_ good Ray!!!

moniker


----------



## autostratus

Monica


----------



## bognormike

president (think about it....!)


----------



## autostratus

baffled?


----------



## bognormike

confused :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

Dementia.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Deterioration.


----------



## Jmdarr

Expire


----------



## autostratus

date


----------



## bognormike

palm


----------



## rayrecrok

reader


ray.


----------



## bognormike

writer


----------



## rayrecrok

book


ray.


----------



## autostratus

reserve


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Seat.


----------



## bognormike

cushion


----------



## autostratus

sofa


----------



## rayrecrok

sale

ray.


----------



## cabby

Sail.


----------



## Jmdarr

Main


----------



## rayrecrok

street


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

rue


----------



## rayrecrok

regret


ray.


----------



## autostratus

disappointment


----------



## rayrecrok

failure

ray.


----------



## bognormike

flop


----------



## rayrecrok

flip :grin2:

ray.


----------



## autostratus

coin


----------



## rayrecrok

penny


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dreadful (can you remember them, Ray? :wink2::laugh


----------



## rayrecrok

shocking

ray.


----------



## cabby

Unaware.

cabby


----------



## autostratus

underwear


----------



## bognormike

pants


----------



## HermanHymer

Puffs


----------



## cabby

sweats.


----------



## bognormike

cold


----------



## autostratus

turkey


----------



## rayrecrok

country


ray.


----------



## bognormike

house


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sparrow.


----------



## autostratus

jack


----------



## rayrecrok

hydraulic


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Brakes.


----------



## bognormike

Breaks


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Wind.


----------



## autostratus

direction


----------



## rayrecrok

compass


ray.


----------



## autostratus

motorhome


----------



## rayrecrok

travel


ray.


----------



## autostratus

warrant


----------



## rayrecrok

card


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Birthday


----------



## rayrecrok

annually


ray.


----------



## autostratus

forget!


----------



## bognormike

Memory


----------



## cabby

Ram.


----------



## autostratus

rod


----------



## rayrecrok

lightning 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

strike


----------



## autostratus

ballot


----------



## jo662

Paper


----------



## bognormike

Toilet


----------



## rayrecrok

bog


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Smelly.


----------



## autostratus

jelly


----------



## bognormike

mould


----------



## rayrecrok

damp


ray.


----------



## autostratus

proof


----------



## bognormike

evidence


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Locker.


----------



## rayrecrok

storage


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Wars.


----------



## autostratus

star


----------



## rayrecrok

light


ray.


----------



## autostratus

source


----------



## HermanHymer

fount


----------



## rayrecrok

fountain


ray.


----------



## bognormike

spout


----------



## rayrecrok

politician


ray.


----------



## cabby

Idiot.



cabby


----------



## cabby

Prat.


----------



## autostratus

Bananas

(Sign on the side of a lorry on the motorway a month ago "PRATTS BANANAS")


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Custard.


----------



## rayrecrok

yellow


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cowardly


----------



## bognormike

shameful


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Behavior.


----------



## rayrecrok

mannerism


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Foible.


----------



## bognormike

table


----------



## autostratus

dining


----------



## rayrecrok

fine


ray.


----------



## autostratus

penalty


----------



## cabby

ticket.


----------



## HermanHymer

pink


----------



## autostratus

pound


----------



## cabby

imperial.


----------



## rayrecrok

Emperor


ray.


----------



## bognormike

penquin


----------



## autostratus

nom-de-plume


----------



## rayrecrok

handle


ray.


----------



## bognormike

name


----------



## rayrecrok

drop


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Dump


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Rubbish.


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## rayrecrok

Hoard


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

squirrel


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Away.


----------



## autostratus

home


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Comforts.


----------



## autostratus

chocolates


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Milk.


----------



## autostratus

sterilised


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Water.


----------



## autostratus

boatman


----------



## suedew

Oar


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Row.


----------



## bognormike

argue


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Point.


----------



## autostratus

indicate


----------



## bognormike

indicator


----------



## rayrecrok

stalk


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sprouts


----------



## HermanHymer

Brussels


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## HermanHymer

ale


----------



## bognormike

real


----------



## autostratus

Madrid


----------



## bognormike

capital


----------



## autostratus

letter


----------



## bognormike

envelope


----------



## suedew

Enclose


----------



## bognormike

Attach


----------



## autostratus

stick


----------



## bognormike

Glue


----------



## autostratus

ear


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Wig.


----------



## autostratus

style


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Guru.


----------



## cabby

expert.

cabby


sorry could not resist.


----------



## autostratus

knowall!


----------



## Wilmannie

Bighead


----------



## bognormike

dick.....


----------



## moblee

:surprise: Turpin


----------



## bognormike

highwayman


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Thief.


----------



## HermanHymer

Opportunist


----------



## MoocherMcGee

unscrupulous.


----------



## HermanHymer

Immoral


----------



## bognormike

immortal


----------



## MoocherMcGee

God.


----------



## bognormike

dog


----------



## autostratus

star


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bright.


----------



## bognormike

dim


----------



## autostratus

wit


----------



## Wilmannie

Humour


----------



## rayrecrok

comedian


ray


----------



## autostratus

comedy


----------



## bognormike

routine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Habit


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Smoking.


----------



## bognormike

Hot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Killer


----------



## autostratus

shark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

infested


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

custard


----------



## autostratus

tart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Speak for yourself love > >


Sour


----------



## autostratus

lemon!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tree


----------



## autostratus

surgeon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

General


----------



## bognormike

colonel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sanders


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Chicken.


----------



## bognormike

run


----------



## autostratus

rabbit


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Pie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3.14159265359


----------



## autostratus

geometry


----------



## Wilmannie

Maths!


----------



## Jmdarr

Seven


----------



## Wilmannie

Up !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Snowwhite


----------



## rayrecrok

film

ray.


----------



## autostratus

director


----------



## rayrecrok

Company


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

McDonalds


----------



## bognormike

rubbish


----------



## Wilmannie

bins


----------



## JanHank

Binoculars


----------



## autostratus

telescope


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Periscope


----------



## rayrecrok

ocular 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Optical


----------



## JanHank

eyes


----------



## bazzle

right


----------



## autostratus

might


----------



## JanHank

Strength


----------



## bognormike

beer


----------



## JanHank

Ginger


----------



## bazzle

JanHank said:


> Ginger


Tom


----------



## autostratus

kitten


----------



## JanHank

mitten


----------



## rayrecrok

woollen 


ray.


----------



## JanHank

jumper


----------



## bognormike

coat


----------



## autostratus

paint


----------



## rayrecrok

war


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

refugees


----------



## autostratus

families


----------



## bazzle

fonts


----------



## rayrecrok

styles


ray.


----------



## bazzle

Harry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barry


----------



## rayrecrok

Wales


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pass


----------



## autostratus

mountain


----------



## Wilmannie

Peak


----------



## autostratus

widow's


----------



## Wilmannie

pension


----------



## bognormike

pensioner


----------



## bazzle

discount


----------



## autostratus

store


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Co-Op


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Society.


----------



## HarleyDave

Pages


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bridesmaids


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Attendant.


----------



## autostratus

attentive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oooer


----------



## HarleyDave

Missus


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brown


----------



## autostratus

sugar


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

foot.


----------



## autostratus

mouth


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Almighty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gawd


----------



## bognormike

and.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bennett


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cliff.


----------



## autostratus

suicide


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Messy


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Eater.


----------



## autostratus

bee


----------



## JanHank

sting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gordon


----------



## HarleyDave

Police


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Acadamy


----------



## autostratus

Awards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ceremony


----------



## bognormike

ritual


----------



## autostratus

killing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Time


----------



## bognormike

machine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

operator


----------



## Jmdarr

Cool


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Calor


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No2


----------



## bognormike

number


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

N2o


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Nitro.


----------



## autostratus

*Nitroglycerin*


----------



## Wilmannie

bang


----------



## bognormike

Bangers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lincolnshire


----------



## rayrecrok

County


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cricket


----------



## JanHank

grasshopper


----------



## Wilmannie

green


----------



## JanHank

Village


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Popcorn


----------



## JanHank

Nashville www.[B]popcornvillage[/B]-tn.com/ ))


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Nashville www.[B]popcornvillage[/B]-tn.com/ ))


Well done Jan, didn't think anyone would make the connection.


----------



## rayrecrok

congratulations (one word only please)


ray.


----------



## JanHank

felicitations


----------



## bognormike

greetings


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seasonal.


----------



## JanHank

work


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shy


----------



## JanHank

blush


----------



## bognormike

flush


----------



## HarleyDave

syphon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Soda-stream


----------



## JanHank

HarleyDave said:


> syphon


Soda stream is 2 words Kev >

Thief


----------



## cabby

Soda.


----------



## autostratus

caustic


----------



## bognormike

comment


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Soda stream is 2 words Kev >
> 
> Thief


s'not
https://www.sodastream.co.uk/?gclid...4v9jrX_k0J0xRVOZ_AF01BqFtCf62XRldExoCPgXw_wcB


----------



## rayrecrok

mucous


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Membrane.


----------



## bazzle

brainless


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Idiot.


----------



## JanHank

test


----------



## autostratus

what?


----------



## bognormike

question


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah!!!


----------



## bognormike

Haar


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fog.


----------



## rayrecrok

thick


ray.


----------



## JanHank

skinned


----------



## suedew

onion


----------



## autostratus

French


----------



## HermanHymer

letter


----------



## bognormike

box...


----------



## autostratus

protection


----------



## rayrecrok

money


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

launder


----------



## JanHank

Dawn


----------



## HermanHymer

Aurora (didn't get the connection - launder > dawn???)


----------



## bognormike

cruise


----------



## JanHank

HermanHymer said:


> Aurora (didn't get the connection - launder > dawn???)


 Somehow I had read French


----------



## rayrecrok

Education

ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

JanHank said:


> Somehow I had read French


I think you were on the previous page. No matter.

Pressing on..

Learning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Curve


----------



## bazzle

Figure


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sexy


----------



## bognormike

arousing


----------



## Wilmannie

alarm


----------



## bognormike

bells


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Run!!!


----------



## bazzle

Fells


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hells


----------



## bazzle

Bells!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Teachers


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Whiskey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Water


----------



## autostratus

babies


----------



## HarleyDave

Nappies


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Smelly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bum.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Steer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cow.


----------



## autostratus

Pardon????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grunted


----------



## cabby

Pig.


----------



## autostratus

iron


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lady


----------



## HarleyDave

Cider


----------



## autostratus

Rosie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

red


----------



## Wilmannie

rag


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bull.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bars.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cages


----------



## autostratus

zoo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zoom...........................................


----------



## suedew

mivvi


----------



## HarleyDave

Strawberry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fields (forever)


----------



## autostratus

catches


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ajar


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ouvre.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stop


----------



## autostratus

sign


----------



## bognormike

signature


----------



## autostratus

dish


----------



## Wilmannie

Satellite


----------



## Wilmannie

star


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Moonbeam


----------



## bognormike

dream


----------



## autostratus

bed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hopefully


----------



## Wilmannie

optimist


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Specsavers


----------



## bognormike

Blind


----------



## autostratus

roller


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bearing


----------



## HermanHymer

child


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Minder


----------



## autostratus

vintage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Motorcycle
81 not Vintage, just well kept


----------



## HermanHymer

triumph


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Staaaaag


----------



## HermanHymer

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Staaaaag


that's not in my dictionary - a heads-up if you don't mind Kev???:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> that's not in my dictionary - a heads-up if you don't mind Kev???:surprise:


Not a Clarkson fan then, Jaaaaaggg, Staaaaag etc.


----------



## HermanHymer

Ah... a bloke joke then... as opposed to a blonde joke


----------



## bognormike

to get back on topic.....:frown2:

stag


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Highlands


----------



## cabby

Upset.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morose


----------



## autostratus

Munros


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bagging


----------



## rayrecrok

catching


ray.


----------



## bognormike

up...


----------



## Wilmannie

down


----------



## autostratus

swing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Low


----------



## bognormike

Sweet.....


----------



## autostratus

tooth


----------



## HermanHymer

fairy


----------



## autostratus

liquid


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chores


----------



## HermanHymer

tiresome


----------



## rosalan

boring


----------



## bognormike

Arsenal


----------



## cabby

Bognor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bye


----------



## bognormike

Pass


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the


----------



## bognormike

Ketchup


----------



## rayrecrok

tomato

ray.


----------



## autostratus

diet


----------



## Wilmannie

healthy


----------



## rosalan

fit


----------



## autostratus

convulsion


----------



## bognormike

twitch


----------



## Jmdarr

Twitcher


----------



## Wilmannie

birds


----------



## autostratus

feeder


----------



## bazzle

tit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BarryD


----------



## autostratus

abroad


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Travelling.


----------



## rosalan

Freedom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

imaginary


----------



## autostratus

mythical


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Beast.


----------



## cabby

BarryD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

unkind


----------



## Wilmannie

harsh


----------



## autostratus

punishment


----------



## rayrecrok

beat


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Birching


----------



## autostratus

caning


----------



## rayrecrok

canning

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Town


----------



## bazzle

Oldham


----------



## autostratus

Told'em


----------



## rayrecrok

inform


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Conform


----------



## rayrecrok

comply


ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

immediately


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Now.


----------



## autostratus

instantly


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Forthwith.


----------



## rayrecrok

unhesitatingly


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whenever >


----------



## bognormike

always


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Forever.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

young


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Film.


----------



## Wilmannie

Cinema


----------



## autostratus

trailer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tuggers


----------



## bognormike

pulling


----------



## rayrecrok

force


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Feed


----------



## HarleyDave

grain


----------



## Wilmannie

whisky !!


----------



## autostratus

galore


----------



## bognormike

loads


----------



## suedew

pay


----------



## bognormike

packet


----------



## autostratus

steam


----------



## Wilmannie

engine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

power


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Torque.


----------



## bognormike

Talk


----------



## autostratus

chat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mutter


----------



## bognormike

butter


----------



## autostratus

unsalted


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Peanuts.


----------



## autostratus

birds


----------



## rayrecrok

dinosaurs.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

extinct


----------



## rayrecrok

gone


ray.


----------



## bognormike

lost


----------



## autostratus

found


----------



## HarleyDave

*Spoiler alert - may not follow the thrust of the thread*

peanuts - birds??

WTF...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Prey


----------



## rayrecrok

pray


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Implore.


----------



## bognormike

plead


----------



## autostratus

beg


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Beseech


----------



## bognormike

beach


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bum.


----------



## bognormike

bottom


----------



## Wilmannie

Top


----------



## autostratus

whip


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me.


----------



## rayrecrok

him


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hymn


----------



## HermanHymer

Anthem


----------



## autostratus

National


----------



## Wilmannie

Health


----------



## bazzle

Nut


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

allergy


----------



## Wilmannie

rash


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Impetuous.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hotheaded


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Foolhardy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Richard Cranium.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Richard Cranium.


 The only rule is it has to be only one word..


----------



## bognormike

head:wink2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bonce.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Loaf


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Granary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Crusty


----------



## bognormike

clown


----------



## autostratus

CoCo


----------



## bognormike

Cocoa


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## jo662

sundae


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mundae


----------



## bognormike

Daily


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weakly


----------



## bognormike

weekly


----------



## autostratus

shop


----------



## bognormike

front


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bravado


----------



## Wilmannie

show


----------



## autostratus

performance


----------



## bognormike

staged


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Anxiety


----------



## bognormike

stress


----------



## HarleyDave

strain


----------



## Wilmannie

pressure


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

weight


----------



## autostratus

gain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Diet


----------



## bognormike

balanced


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Diet


----------



## autostratus

sheet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lightening


----------



## bognormike

lightning 

(as opposed to getting lighter!:wink2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Doooooh > >


----------



## autostratus

bolt


----------



## HermanHymer

shot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

put


----------



## bognormike

putt


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Golf.


----------



## autostratus

German


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Dirty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

muddie


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sloppy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

wet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Froggy


----------



## bognormike

Croak


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hoarse.


----------



## autostratus

raddish


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Source


----------



## Wilmannie

sauce !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Material


----------



## rosalan

girl


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

crazy


----------



## autostratus

horses


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

for


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Courses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

corsets


----------



## HermanHymer

suspenders


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OOer


----------



## HermanHymer

lecher


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sussed


----------



## HarleyDave

out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry :crying::crying::frown2::frown2:


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Regret.


----------



## Wilmannie

sad


----------



## autostratus

tears


----------



## rosalan

falling


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Leaves.


----------



## autostratus

departs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Absconds


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Jail.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bird


----------



## autostratus

lime


----------



## JanHank

Kiln


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dried


----------



## autostratus

baked


----------



## bazzle

beans


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Meanz


----------



## Wilmannie

Scrooge


----------



## JanHank

ghosts


----------



## autostratus

spectre


----------



## bazzle

culls


----------



## autostratus

gulls


----------



## HermanHymer

seaside


----------



## JanHank

sand


----------



## HermanHymer

sandwich


----------



## JanHank

Deal


----------



## bazzle

Noel


----------



## JanHank

*interruption*



bazzle said:


> Noel


Whats* Noel* got to do with *Deal* please?


----------



## Jmdarr

Christmas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Biscuits


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## Jmdarr

Yum


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yummy


----------



## jo662

Mummy >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Father


----------



## HermanHymer

Our


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

theirs


----------



## HermanHymer

Your


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks


----------



## HermanHymer

thanksgiving


----------



## HarleyDave

JanHank said:


> Whats* Noel* got to do with *Deal* please?


TV Programme hosted by Noel Edmonds called "Deal or no deal"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JanHank

July


----------



## HermanHymer

Handicap (Bit obscure to most so I'll explain - July Handicap a FAMOUS horserace in SA)

Jan - what has July got to do with Noel or deal or thanksgiving??


----------



## autostratus

golf


----------



## JanHank

HermanHymer said:


> Handicap (Bit obscure to most so I'll explain - July Handicap a FAMOUS horserace in SA)
> 
> Jan - what has July got to do with Noel or deal or thanksgiving??


Oh poo, thats independance day 
November then, hows that.
If not just ignor me, trying to do multitasking and its not working out :grin2::grin2:


----------



## bognormike

polo


(from the golf, VW connection)


----------



## autostratus

peppermint


----------



## Wilmannie

tea


----------



## bognormike

cup


----------



## autostratus

size


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Matters :wink2::wink2:


----------



## bognormike

mutters


----------



## autostratus

musters


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Assemble


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Build.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Demolish


----------



## bazzle

Wrecking


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ball.


----------



## suedew

ache


----------



## HermanHymer

pain


----------



## autostratus

window


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

's 10


----------



## rayrecrok

plural


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pleurisy


----------



## Wilmannie

Painful


----------



## bognormike

hurt


----------



## rayrecrok

John


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Doe


----------



## bognormike

doh

(homer simpson!)


----------



## rayrecrok

yellow


ray.


----------



## jo662

Snow


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tip >


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Iceberg.


----------



## rayrecrok

Titanic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

disaster


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Titanic


----------



## bognormike

sink


----------



## autostratus

Kitchen


----------



## cabby

Apron.


----------



## bognormike

masons


----------



## autostratus

stone


----------



## cabby

statue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Statuesque


----------



## rayrecrok

grace


ray.


----------



## autostratus

favour


----------



## bognormike

deed


----------



## rayrecrok

legal


ray.


----------



## bognormike

illegal


----------



## Wilmannie

Unlawful


----------



## bazzle

Sex


----------



## bognormike

Fun


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup...


----------



## bazzle

Giddy


----------



## rayrecrok

excited


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

thrilled


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sensation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kipper.


----------



## bazzle

Manx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cat


----------



## autostratus

calls


----------



## bazzle

Oscar (cat who owns me)

Gillian beat me to it

Illicit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilde


----------



## rayrecrok

wild


ray.


----------



## bognormike

camping


----------



## autostratus

stove


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilder


----------



## bognormike

calmer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bucolic


----------



## autostratus

pastoral


----------



## bognormike

Symphony


----------



## Jmdarr

Bach


----------



## rayrecrok

Composer



Ray


----------



## bazzle

Compositor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

typographer


----------



## Wilmannie

Typist


----------



## HermanHymer

letterpress


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Printing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Block


----------



## bazzle

Plate


----------



## HarleyDave

boiler


----------



## cabby

Oven.


----------



## autostratus

cleaner


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cleanest


----------



## cabby

dirtiest.


----------



## autostratus

smelly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gross.


----------



## bognormike

weight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wait


----------



## suedew

fwrry


----------



## Wilmannie

fury


----------



## bazzle

rage


----------



## Wilmannie

rant


----------



## bazzle

rave


----------



## autostratus

brave


----------



## jo662

Heart


----------



## bognormike

pump


----------



## jo662

Tyre


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Puncture


----------



## bazzle

Pierce


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Arrow

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierce-Arrow_Motor_Car_Company


----------



## bazzle

Terrace ("a row" of houses)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Terrace ???

Balcony.


----------



## Wilmannie

view


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

hoo


----------



## bognormike

hoe


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Tool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BarryD


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Fruitcake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Definitively


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Define.


----------



## bazzle

Describe


----------



## autostratus

inscribe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Unsubscribe


----------



## autostratus

goodbye


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cruel


----------



## cabby

World.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peace


----------



## autostratus

march


----------



## rosalan

goose-step


----------



## Jmdarr

Gander


----------



## bazzle

Sken


----------



## bognormike

Skin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

itchy


----------



## autostratus

Shingles


----------



## bazzle

Beaches


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

famales


----------



## autostratus

families


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trouble&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;


----------



## bazzle

Shooting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gallery


----------



## HermanHymer

louvre


----------



## bazzle

Windows


----------



## rayrecrok

Ten


Ray


----------



## HarleyDave

Kev_n_Liz said:


> famales


??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Green


----------



## bazzle

Bottles 

(think Kev-n-Liz meant females)


----------



## HermanHymer

jars


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Harsh


----------



## HermanHymer

discipline


----------



## autostratus

jankers


----------



## bazzle

Prankers


----------



## suedew

dare (I)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bankers (merchant)


----------



## bognormike

finance


----------



## autostratus

fiance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Elope


----------



## autostratus

*NO!*


----------



## rayrecrok

Decline


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

incline


----------



## HermanHymer

uphill


----------



## JanHank

climbing


----------



## bazzle

Rose


----------



## JanHank

Thorn


----------



## bazzle

Ouch!


----------



## bognormike

exclamation


----------



## JanHank

Mark


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Smudge


----------



## bognormike

dirty


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Mind.


----------



## autostratus

games


----------



## bazzle

Play


----------



## JanHank

Harmonica


----------



## bazzle

(here we go . . .) Organ


----------



## JanHank

recital


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Performance.


----------



## rosalan

audition


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Demonstration.


----------



## JanHank

theatre


----------



## bazzle

operating


----------



## cabby

Stationary.


----------



## autostratus

still


----------



## bognormike

whisky


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sour


----------



## HermanHymer

ball


----------



## JanHank

dance


----------



## autostratus

class


----------



## bazzle

Motorhomeowners


----------



## bognormike

retired


----------



## autostratus

upstairs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barking


----------



## bognormike

Mad


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hatter


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Alice.


----------



## bazzle

Cooper


----------



## rosalan

Barrel


----------



## bognormike

roll


----------



## autostratus

sausage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cooper


----------



## rayrecrok

Copper

ray.


----------



## autostratus

silver


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Metal


----------



## rayrecrok

heavy


ray.


----------



## bazzle

Lead


----------



## autostratus

mine


----------



## Jmdarr

Coal


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Minor(as in child)


----------



## autostratus

Asia (as in Asia Minor)


----------



## suedew

Tie (thai)


----------



## rosalan

cravat


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Crevasse


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Fissure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cracking.


----------



## autostratus

post?


----------



## cabby

Fence.


----------



## autostratus

crime


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wave


----------



## autostratus

surfer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dude.


----------



## autostratus

Law :wink2::smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Abidingness


----------



## autostratus

trustworthiness


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yumminess


----------



## rayrecrok

Delicious



Ray


----------



## autostratus

delightful


----------



## Wilmannie

pudding! (Well, delicious, delightful, what else!)


----------



## autostratus

padding


----------



## rayrecrok

Stuffed


Ray


----------



## Wilmannie

turkey


----------



## Jmdarr

Dressing


----------



## autostratus

clothing


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Apparel.


----------



## cabby

Apparent


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Visible.


----------



## bazzle

Seen


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Heard.


----------



## autostratus

ignored


----------



## rayrecrok

Disregard



Ray


----------



## autostratus

disrespect


----------



## rayrecrok

cheeky


ray.


----------



## cabby

Bottom.


----------



## autostratus

feeder


----------



## Scotjimland

nuts


----------



## rayrecrok

Squirrel



Ray.


----------



## autostratus

hide


----------



## HermanHymer

ducks


----------



## The Wanderer

water


----------



## HermanHymer

whisky


----------



## autostratus

spirits


----------



## bazzle

Meths


----------



## autostratus

maths


----------



## cabby

School


----------



## Wilmannie

train


----------



## autostratus

station


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Toilets


----------



## Wilmannie

few


----------



## autostratus

phew!


----------



## cabby

hot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whiiiiiifffffeeeeyyyyy


----------



## autostratus

sweaty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sweety


----------



## autostratus

pie...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

'n'


----------



## rayrecrok

Alphabet


Ray


----------



## cabby

letters


----------



## autostratus

Scrabble


----------



## cabby

scramble


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

net


----------



## autostratus

trawler


----------



## bazzle

Bottom


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whiffy > >


----------



## bognormike

smell


----------



## autostratus

sniff


----------



## Wilmannie

virus


----------



## moblee

Computer


----------



## bazzle

Wizard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Vaccination


----------



## bazzle

Prick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oi!!!


----------



## bognormike

Sharp


----------



## autostratus

electronics


----------



## Wilmannie

hardware


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Firmware.


----------



## autostratus

computer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

crashed


----------



## cabby

smashed


----------



## Wilmannie

drunk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BarryD > >


----------



## HermanHymer

ViviC


----------



## cabby

Anonymous.


----------



## Wilmannie

nameless


----------



## rayrecrok

Unknown


Ray


----------



## autostratus

whereabouts


----------



## bognormike

somewhere


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

over .......


----------



## autostratus

there


----------



## rosalan

where?


----------



## rayrecrok

Directions


Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rainbow


----------



## cabby

colour.


----------



## Wilmannie

tint


----------



## autostratus

tent


----------



## HermanHymer

erection


----------



## bognormike

scaffolding  - hah!


----------



## autostratus

pole


----------



## bognormike

Dance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

music


----------



## Jmdarr

Abba


----------



## autostratus

Sweden


----------



## rosalan

blondes


----------



## bognormike

genuine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bottled >


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## jo662

feature


----------



## cabby

Film.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

wrap.


----------



## suedew

bubble


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Squeak


----------



## siggie

Smalltalk


----------



## bognormike

chat


----------



## autostratus

line


----------



## siggie

out


----------



## Wilmannie

outside


----------



## bognormike

right


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

inside


----------



## bognormike

out


----------



## autostratus

pour


----------



## Leffe NL

Poor


----------



## cabby

Rich


----------



## Leffe NL

Christmas pudding


----------



## autostratus

one word answer?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Horrible


----------



## Leffe NL

autostratus said:


> one word answer?


Christmaspudding :wink2:


----------



## suedew

chump


----------



## rosalan

chomp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chimpanzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## autostratus

primate


----------



## Wilmannie

Ape


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hangers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Handlebars


----------



## autostratus

moustaches


----------



## rayrecrok

porn




ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pawn


----------



## bognormike

shop


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas


----------



## cabby

Manger


----------



## autostratus

manager


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Manageress.


----------



## cabby

Management.


----------



## bognormike

training


----------



## autostratus

day.


----------



## HermanHymer

Dawn


----------



## Jmdarr

Before


----------



## HermanHymer

Antediluvian


----------



## autostratus

antiquated


----------



## rayrecrok

old


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hand


----------



## jo662

Glove


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mitt


----------



## bognormike

Fingers


----------



## autostratus

butter


----------



## HermanHymer

fat


----------



## bognormike

Lard


----------



## autostratus

baking


----------



## rayrecrok

hot


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Habanero


----------



## bognormike

chilli


----------



## autostratus

pepper


----------



## Jmdarr

Black


----------



## rosalan

arts


----------



## bognormike

Science


----------



## autostratus

laboratory


----------



## rayrecrok

experiment


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Frankenstein


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bride.


----------



## autostratus

groom


----------



## rayrecrok

comb


ray.


----------



## autostratus

combine


----------



## HermanHymer

harvester


----------



## rayrecrok

gather


ray


----------



## autostratus

collect


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stamps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Paddy


----------



## bognormike

Spud


----------



## rayrecrok

chips


ray


----------



## autostratus

charisma(spud)

(Indulge me. It is Christmas!)0


----------



## HermanHymer

charm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bracelet


----------



## HermanHymer

alert


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

warning


----------



## autostratus

foghorn


----------



## cabby

Leghorn.


----------



## rayrecrok

hen


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pecked


----------



## suedew

pepper


----------



## Jmdarr

Steak


----------



## bognormike

stake


----------



## autostratus

vampire


----------



## bognormike

blood


----------



## Jmdarr

Bat


----------



## jo662

Fruit


----------



## moblee

Cake.


----------



## bazzle

Cover


----------



## bognormike

Drive.


----------



## autostratus

paving


----------



## bazzle

Crazy


----------



## cabby

Mad.


----------



## Jmdarr

Dog


----------



## autostratus

(Mad Dogs and) Englishmen


----------



## rayrecrok

limey


ray.


----------



## bognormike

orangey


----------



## autostratus

orange


----------



## moblee

Squash.


----------



## jo662

Tennis


----------



## rosalan

court


----------



## moblee

Jester


----------



## jo662

Clown


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tuggs


----------



## Wilmannie

pulls


----------



## autostratus

dates


----------



## moblee

Figs.


----------



## suedew

runs


----------



## moblee

Cricket.


----------



## autostratus

stump


----------



## rayrecrok

Amputee


ray.


----------



## delawaredandy

Oscar


----------



## Jmdarr

Wilde


----------



## moblee

Animals :grin2:


----------



## autostratus

(House of -) Rising-sun


----------



## moblee

Japan.....


----------



## cabby

bomb.


----------



## autostratus

destruction


----------



## rayrecrok

demolish


ray.


----------



## jo662

Rebuild


----------



## autostratus

phoenix


----------



## bognormike

Burn


----------



## moblee

Fingers.


----------



## autostratus

chocolate


----------



## moblee

Cake


----------



## cabby

consume.


----------



## autostratus

consumate


----------



## moblee

Fornicate


----------



## cabby

Tacky.


----------



## suedew

ticky


----------



## rayrecrok

toe


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nail


----------



## suedew

scissors


----------



## autostratus

dressmaker


----------



## moblee

Dummy.


----------



## HermanHymer

Comforter


----------



## Wilmannie

Baby


----------



## autostratus

shower


----------



## moblee

Curtain.


----------



## bognormike

Call


----------



## autostratus

conference


----------



## bognormike

Meeting


----------



## autostratus

minds


----------



## moblee

Simple.


----------



## cabby

Plain.


----------



## moblee

Flour.


----------



## rayrecrok

mill


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stream


----------



## Spacerunner

gulf


----------



## autostratus

States


----------



## Spacerunner

man


----------



## cabby

Manchester.


----------



## moblee

City.


----------



## moblee

Centre.


----------



## HermanHymer

Forward


----------



## autostratus

glance


----------



## cabby

Stare.


----------



## bognormike

stair


----------



## Wilmannie

Upstairs


----------



## bognormike

step


----------



## moblee

Ladder.


----------



## autostratus

rung


----------



## rosalan

rung


----------



## jo662

snap


----------



## autostratus

dragon


----------



## moblee

Fly.


----------



## cabby

Moth


----------



## autostratus

mother


----------



## bognormike

Father


----------



## autostratus

priest


----------



## Jmdarr

Amen


----------



## bognormike

hymn


----------



## autostratus

book


----------



## cabby

Paper


----------



## HermanHymer

fly


----------



## autostratus

spider


----------



## bognormike

web


----------



## Wilmannie

Internet


----------



## cabby

Dot.


----------



## bognormike

com


----------



## autostratus

spam


----------



## HermanHymer

polony


----------



## Jmdarr

Bolony


----------



## rayrecrok

flannel

ray.


----------



## autostratus

underwear


----------



## moblee

Knickers.


----------



## autostratus

thieves


----------



## cabby

Robbers.


----------



## autostratus

cops


----------



## HermanHymer

keystone


----------



## bognormike

Mason


----------



## autostratus

Cathedral


----------



## rayrecrok

cheese


ray.


----------



## moblee

Board


----------



## bognormike

Director


----------



## Wilmannie

film


----------



## autostratus

premier


----------



## rayrecrok

Inn


ray.


----------



## cabby

Out


----------



## autostratus

riders


----------



## HermanHymer

ghost


----------



## jo662

writer


----------



## rayrecrok

pen


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

sheep


----------



## jo662

follow


----------



## autostratus

leader


----------



## bognormike

Editorial


----------



## cabby

words.


----------



## jo662

script


----------



## Wilmannie

play


----------



## rayrecrok

toy


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Buzz


----------



## HermanHymer

act


----------



## autostratus

perform


----------



## HermanHymer

present


----------



## rayrecrok

gift


ray.


----------



## cabby

Horse.


----------



## bognormike

mouth


----------



## autostratus

choppers!


----------



## suedew

grifter


----------



## bognormike

bike


----------



## autostratus

trike


----------



## rayrecrok

three


ray.


----------



## bognormike

multiple


----------



## HermanHymer

polyamory


----------



## rayrecrok

consensual 


ray.


----------



## cabby

disagree


----------



## Jmdarr

Agreement


----------



## HermanHymer

gentleman's


----------



## autostratus

toilet


----------



## moblee

Humour


----------



## jo662

Black


----------



## autostratus

market


----------



## jo662

French


----------



## moblee

Fries


----------



## rayrecrok

chips


ray.


----------



## jo662

Gambling


----------



## bognormike

Loser


----------



## autostratus

defeated


----------



## cabby

beaten.


----------



## autostratus

abused


----------



## rayrecrok

misuse


ray.


----------



## suedew

mistake


----------



## autostratus

apology


----------



## Jmdarr

Accepted


----------



## bognormike

excepted


----------



## rayrecrok

exclude


ray.


----------



## autostratus

excommunicate


----------



## bognormike

ban


----------



## rayrecrok

remove


ray.


----------



## autostratus

appendix


----------



## rayrecrok

information 


ray.


----------



## cabby

centre.


----------



## autostratus

point


----------



## cabby

Rude.


----------



## HermanHymer

unevolved


----------



## rayrecrok

original


ray.


----------



## suedew

sin


----------



## autostratus

bad


----------



## rayrecrok

smell


ray


----------



## cabby

sniff/


----------



## Wilmannie

sneeze


----------



## jo662

Hanky


----------



## rayrecrok

linen


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cupboard


----------



## cabby

drawer.


----------



## autostratus

drawers


----------



## bognormike

Shelves


----------



## cabby

elves.


----------



## autostratus

gnomes


----------



## 1943

garden


----------



## rayrecrok

allotment


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

veggies


----------



## bognormike

fruit


----------



## moblee

Cakes


----------



## cabby

Tarts.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer

queen


----------



## bognormike

king


----------



## cabby

Prince.


----------



## autostratus

waiting!


----------



## Spacerunner

Doctor


----------



## cabby

medicine.


----------



## 1943

cough


----------



## Spacerunner

Sneeze


----------



## autostratus

medical


----------



## rayrecrok

hospital


ray.


----------



## Spacerunner

Nurses


----------



## autostratus

station


----------



## cabby

Train.


----------



## autostratus

gymnasium


----------



## bognormike

sweat


----------



## cabby

Tears,


----------



## bognormike

rips:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Oops


----------



## jo662

whoops


----------



## bognormike

Slip


----------



## rayrecrok

potter


ray.


----------



## cabby

putter.


----------



## autostratus

wheel


----------



## cabby

spoke.


----------



## jo662

gossip


----------



## bognormike

natter


----------



## cabby

Chatter.


----------



## autostratus

teeth


----------



## rayrecrok

false


ray.


----------



## jo662

Leg


----------



## Wilmannie

lamb


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Shank.


----------



## autostratus

shrank


----------



## cabby

Kids.


----------



## jo662

Honey


----------



## autostratus

beehive


----------



## rayrecrok

hairstyle


ray


----------



## cabby

Wig.


----------



## autostratus

cancer


----------



## moblee

Aquarius


----------



## jo662

Dawning


----------



## rayrecrok

Hair


ray.


----------



## autostratus

loss


----------



## suedew

marbles


----------



## Jmdarr

Glass


----------



## rayrecrok

window


ray.


----------



## 1943

microsoft


----------



## autostratus

millionaire


----------



## HermanHymer

Shortbread


----------



## bognormike

biscuit


----------



## HermanHymer

Takes


----------



## jo662

gives


----------



## autostratus

subscriber


----------



## rayrecrok

member


ray.


----------



## cabby

Life.


----------



## autostratus

savings


----------



## rayrecrok

accumulation


ray.


----------



## cabby

accumulator


----------



## autostratus

radio


----------



## rayrecrok

Times


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Changing


----------



## jo662

gaurd


----------



## 1943

body


----------



## autostratus

massage


----------



## suedew

swedish


----------



## rayrecrok

swede 


ray.


----------



## cabby

Turnip.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Head.


----------



## cabby

Hat.


----------



## autostratus

trick


----------



## jo662

Card


----------



## rayrecrok

Red


ray.


----------



## cabby

Square.


----------



## autostratus

bashing


----------



## cabby

Left.


----------



## rayrecrok

handed


ray.


----------



## autostratus

over


----------



## jo662

under


----------



## bognormike

wear


----------



## rayrecrok

abrade


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Rough


----------



## cabby

smooth.


----------



## autostratus

voyage


----------



## cabby

excursion.


----------



## rayrecrok

trip


ray.


----------



## cabby

fall.


----------



## autostratus

tumble


----------



## cabby

rough.


----------



## rayrecrok

Collie


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cabbage


----------



## bognormike

leaves


----------



## autostratus

Bequeaths


----------



## cabby

Beneath


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Under.


----------



## rayrecrok

understand 


ray.


----------



## jo662

Wear


----------



## rayrecrok

thin


ray.


----------



## autostratus

anorexic


----------



## cabby

Thick.


----------



## rayrecrok

viscous (one of our past divers was nicknamed "viscous" because he was thick!..)


ray.


----------



## autostratus

vicious


----------



## jo662

Fighter


----------



## HermanHymer

street


----------



## jo662

Quality


----------



## HermanHymer

Baci ( for the edification of those not in the know it's Italian and means kisses and the name of the most delicious dark chocolate hazel nut chocs from Perugia)


----------



## rayrecrok

BSAC


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

divers


----------



## jo662

Deepsea


----------



## bognormike

Fish


----------



## jo662

Net


----------



## rayrecrok

total


ray.


----------



## jo662

gross


----------



## Jmdarr

Grouse


----------



## rayrecrok

shoot


ray.


----------



## jo662

Messenger


----------



## autostratus

bags


----------



## bognormike

loads


----------



## cabby

Many.


----------



## suedew

splendoured


----------



## cabby

Wondrous.


----------



## jo662

Stories


----------



## rayrecrok

tales


ray.


----------



## autostratus

heads


----------



## cabby

Goal.


----------



## jo662

Score


----------



## cabby

card.


----------



## rayrecrok

ace


ray.


----------



## bognormike

spades


----------



## autostratus

allotment


----------



## MEES

Cabin


----------



## rayrecrok

fever


ray.


----------



## cabby

Asprin.


----------



## suedew

anticoagulant


----------



## bognormike

blood


----------



## autostratus

orange


----------



## MEES

Chocolate


----------



## cabby

dark.


----------



## jo662

Night


----------



## bognormike

Jar


----------



## autostratus

jam


----------



## rayrecrok

traffic


ray.


----------



## autostratus

congestion


----------



## suedew

lung


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Iron.


----------



## autostratus

shirt


----------



## cabby

Cuff.


----------



## jo662

Links


----------



## rayrecrok

golf


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

club


----------



## autostratus

Med


----------



## cabby

Medic.


----------



## HarleyDave

Ambo


----------



## cabby

yellow.


----------



## autostratus

light


----------



## HarleyDave

dark


----------



## rayrecrok

night


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Club


----------



## autostratus

caveman


----------



## HermanHymer

painting


----------



## Wilmannie

walls


----------



## autostratus

icecream


----------



## cabby

Parlour.


----------



## aldra

Victorian


----------



## rayrecrok

era


ray.


----------



## autostratus

erase


----------



## bognormike

rubber


----------



## cabby

plastic.


----------



## bognormike

card


----------



## rayrecrok

greeting


ray.


----------



## cabby

Birthday


----------



## Jmdarr

Bash


----------



## bognormike

thump


----------



## cabby

Thumpa.


----------



## jo662

Bambi


----------



## Jmdarr

Alone


----------



## cabby

solitaire


----------



## bognormike

Cards


----------



## rayrecrok

prompt


ray.


----------



## autostratus

punctual


----------



## cabby

Late.


----------



## rayrecrok

pregnant :surprise:

ray.


----------



## autostratus

pause


----------



## Wilmannie

halt


----------



## autostratus

railway


----------



## Jmdarr

Branch


----------



## cabby

twig.


----------



## rayrecrok

shoot


ray.


----------



## autostratus

funeral


----------



## bognormike

burial


----------



## Wilmannie

ground


----------



## HarleyDave

earth


----------



## Wilmannie

planet


----------



## rayrecrok

Daily



ray.


----------



## jo662

Quota


----------



## bognormike

Quote


----------



## rayrecrok

repeat


ray.


----------



## aldra

Burp


----------



## cabby

Burlap.


----------



## autostratus

flax


----------



## cabby

Flux.


----------



## autostratus

solder


----------



## Wilmannie

fix


----------



## cabby

Glue.


----------



## jo662

Stick


----------



## Jmdarr

Big


----------



## autostratus

spender


----------



## rayrecrok

Drama


ray.


----------



## jo662

Crisis


----------



## Jmdarr

Calais


----------



## bognormike

port


----------



## Jmdarr

Depart


----------



## rayrecrok

leave


ray.


----------



## jo662

Alone


----------



## HermanHymer

Solo


----------



## autostratus

cardgame


----------



## rayrecrok

gamble


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

hedge


----------



## autostratus

Hawthorn


----------



## rayrecrok

berry


ray.


----------



## jo662

Black


----------



## autostratus

Friday


----------



## cabby

Sunday.


----------



## jo662

Market


----------



## cabby

Raisin.


----------



## rayrecrok

grape


ray.


----------



## autostratus

group


----------



## Jmdarr

Alcoholic


----------



## jo662

Adiction


----------



## autostratus

needles


----------



## cabby

knitting.


----------



## rayrecrok

jumper


ray.


----------



## suedew

woolie


----------



## autostratus

sheep


----------



## rayrecrok

dog


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cat


----------



## cabby

mouse.


----------



## jo662

Trap


----------



## Jmdarr

Trapped


----------



## bognormike

caught


----------



## jo662

out


----------



## rayrecrok

back


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

steakhouse


----------



## autostratus

stakeout


----------



## rayrecrok

crook


ray.


----------



## bognormike

shepherd


----------



## Wilmannie

dogs


----------



## HarleyDave

cats


----------



## jo662

Feline


----------



## HarleyDave

fine


----------



## bognormike

pussy


----------



## jo662

Galore


----------



## bognormike

Plenty


----------



## autostratus

sufficient


----------



## bognormike

efficient


----------



## rayrecrok

structured


ray.


----------



## cabby

Fractured.


----------



## autostratus

plastered


----------



## jo662

Paris


----------



## rayrecrok

Hilton


ray.


----------



## bognormike

hotel


----------



## autostratus

Marigold


----------



## bognormike

gloves


----------



## rayrecrok

Pugilist


ray


----------



## autostratus

corner


----------



## jo662

Angle


----------



## cabby

Circle.


----------



## jo662

Magic


----------



## HarleyDave

Black


----------



## jo662

Widow:surprise:


----------



## cabby

Batchelor.


----------



## jo662

Soup


----------



## cabby

Tin


----------



## bognormike

Tin:wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

mine


ray.


----------



## autostratus

explosion


----------



## jo662

Destroyed


----------



## cabby

ruined.


----------



## rayrecrok

bankrupt 


ray.


----------



## jo662

Potless


----------



## HermanHymer

farthing


----------



## autostratus

farthingale


----------



## rayrecrok

skirt


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dress


----------



## rayrecrok

right


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

hand


----------



## jo662

Glove


----------



## bognormike

leather


----------



## autostratus

fetish


----------



## jo662

club


----------



## cabby

Member.


----------



## jo662

subscriber


----------



## cabby

forum.


----------



## autostratus

hidden


----------



## jo662

Away


----------



## moblee

Day


----------



## jo662

Release


----------



## autostratus

unbuckle


----------



## jo662

Loosen


----------



## rayrecrok

belt


ray/


----------



## cabby

Hit.


----------



## jo662

song


----------



## autostratus

bird


----------



## rayrecrok

brain


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Thought


----------



## bognormike

Deep


----------



## cabby

pocket.


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## jo662

mamba


----------



## rayrecrok

reptile


ray.


----------



## jo662

Slither


----------



## cabby

slide.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Water.


----------



## autostratus

queen


----------



## rayrecrok

chess


ray.


----------



## jo662

mate


----------



## bognormike

Friend


----------



## autostratus

lifetime


----------



## jo662

Quick


----------



## bognormike

slow


----------



## rayrecrok

down


ray.


----------



## autostratus

side


----------



## cabby

step.


----------



## autostratus

ladder


----------



## suedew

rack


----------



## bognormike

toast


----------



## autostratus

cheese


----------



## cabby

Sandwich


----------



## bognormike

golf


----------



## rayrecrok

emissions 


ray.


----------



## jo662

Failure


----------



## bognormike

flop


----------



## autostratus

collapse


----------



## jo662

Destroyed


----------



## Jmdarr

Life


----------



## jo662

Buoy


----------



## autostratus

youth


----------



## cabby

Spots.


----------



## autostratus

beauty


----------



## rayrecrok

pageant


ray.


----------



## cabby

Float.


----------



## jo662

cistern


----------



## bognormike

Water


----------



## rayrecrok

wet


ray.


----------



## autostratus

suit


----------



## cabby

suitable.


----------



## rayrecrok

fitting


ray.


----------



## bognormike

badly


----------



## cabby

correctly.


----------



## autostratus

dressed


----------



## rayrecrok

crab


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wonderful


----------



## cabby

Sad,


----------



## suedew

sap


----------



## HermanHymer

latex


----------



## autostratus

gloves


----------



## rayrecrok

kid


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Pain


----------



## cabby

less.


----------



## rayrecrok

diminish


ray.


----------



## autostratus

reduce


----------



## cabby

increase.


----------



## bognormike

Rise


----------



## rayrecrok

dough


ray.


----------



## bognormike

:wink2:John


----------



## HermanHymer

dear


----------



## autostratus

expensive


----------



## HermanHymer

exhorbitant


----------



## jo662

Costly


----------



## HermanHymer

unaffordable


----------



## rayrecrok

house


ray.


----------



## cabby

Castle.


----------



## rayrecrok

King


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fortress


----------



## bognormike

Impregnable


----------



## rayrecrok

wife >

ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

partner


----------



## cabby

sidekick.


----------



## bognormike

Pass


----------



## autostratus

mountains


----------



## cabby

Valleys


----------



## rayrecrok

Welsh


ray.


----------



## autostratus

choir


----------



## rayrecrok

ensemble


ray.


----------



## jo662

crowd


----------



## rayrecrok

mob


ray


----------



## locovan

fight


----------



## autostratus

conflict


----------



## bognormike

argument


----------



## jo662

Married


----------



## bognormike

matched


----------



## rayrecrok

pair


ray.


----------



## jo662

Twins


----------



## autostratus

identical


----------



## locovan

same


----------



## cabby

similar.


----------



## jo662

Equality


----------



## bognormike

Fraternity


----------



## HarleyDave

Liberty


----------



## rayrecrok

ship


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shape


----------



## jo662

Triangle


----------



## locovan

Bermuda


----------



## cabby

Triangle.


----------



## Jmdarr

Equilaterale


----------



## bognormike

sides


----------



## rayrecrok

both


ray.


----------



## autostratus

together


----------



## cabby

Apart.


----------



## rayrecrok

divorce


ray.


----------



## autostratus

settlement


----------



## bognormike

money


----------



## jo662

Bags


----------



## rayrecrok

loads


ray,


----------



## jo662

Cargo


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ship.


----------



## jo662

Mate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

lot


----------



## bognormike

Salt


----------



## autostratus

cure


----------



## cabby

smoked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dry


----------



## cabby

wet.


----------



## autostratus

umbrella


----------



## HermanHymer

poppins


----------



## rayrecrok

character


ray.


----------



## autostratus

assassination


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wholemeal


----------



## bognormike

?? Bread


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brown.


----------



## rayrecrok

sunburn


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pain!


----------



## jo662

Sadist


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Please...


----------



## bognormike

Thanks


----------



## cabby

Prayers.


----------



## autostratus

daily


----------



## rayrecrok

Arthur


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

Winchester


----------



## autostratus

rifle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Foldadiddle


----------



## Jmdarr

Diddleafolder


----------



## cabby

folded.


----------



## rayrecrok

crease


ray.


----------



## jo662

Origami


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oregano


----------



## autostratus

herbs


----------



## rayrecrok

flavoring


ray.


----------



## cabby

colouring.


----------



## autostratus

pencils


----------



## rayrecrok

school


ray.


----------



## jo662

classroom


----------



## autostratus

hall


----------



## jo662

village


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

pond


----------



## cabby

Ducks.


----------



## autostratus

dodges


----------



## rayrecrok

chargers

ray.


----------



## cabby

battery.


----------



## HarleyDave

Assault


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rifle


----------



## rayrecrok

assault


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Thug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Assault (my turn)


----------



## Wilmannie

punch!


----------



## autostratus

drinks


----------



## cabby

Bar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Baa


----------



## rayrecrok

sheep


ray.


----------



## cabby

Dip.


----------



## rayrecrok

swim


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fishing


----------



## HarleyDave

Tackle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shop


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas!


----------



## autostratus

festivities


----------



## HarleyDave

Celebrations


----------



## cabby

Party.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cake


----------



## rayrecrok

mix


ray.


----------



## autostratus

myxomatosis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Toasties


----------



## jo662

Toaster


----------



## HarleyDave

Cheers!


----------



## rayrecrok

Sláinte


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Solange


----------



## autostratus

wedding


----------



## rayrecrok

joining


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cake.


----------



## jo662

Bake


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Scones


----------



## bognormike

stones


----------



## autostratus

painful!


----------



## rayrecrok

sensation


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

feeling


----------



## autostratus

touching


----------



## rayrecrok

stirring


ray.


----------



## bognormike

spoon


----------



## autostratus

dessert


----------



## bognormike

desert


----------



## jo662

oasis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cakeybread.


----------



## rayrecrok

northern (baby talk for bread)


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rayrecrok said:


> northern (baby talk for bread)
> 
> ray.


Not for me, it's just what I call cake, always have done, never heard anyone up here use it though.


----------



## autostratus

piffle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Twaddle


----------



## bognormike

Twiddle


----------



## cabby

Dee.


----------



## autostratus

river


----------



## suedew

dance


----------



## autostratus

partner


----------



## rayrecrok

amigo


ray.


----------



## jo662

three


----------



## cabby

count.


----------



## jo662

Dracula


----------



## bognormike

blood


----------



## rayrecrok

Brother


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sibling


----------



## cabby

Tree.


----------



## jo662

sap


----------



## rayrecrok

rise


ray.


----------



## jo662

Sun


----------



## suedew

seeker


----------



## jo662

New


----------



## bognormike

broom


----------



## jo662

Stick


----------



## autostratus

bust


----------



## jo662

Fold


----------



## autostratus

pack


----------



## jo662

Hounds


----------



## Jmdarr

Baskerville


----------



## cabby

moor.


----------



## rayrecrok

Moorish


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ditto


----------



## bognormike

copy


----------



## autostratus

newspaper


----------



## cabby

Rag.


----------



## rayrecrok

bone


ray.


----------



## cabby

Cart.


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## HarleyDave

hoarse


----------



## cabby

hearse.


----------



## autostratus

funeral


----------



## rayrecrok

procession


ray.


----------



## moblee

Parade


----------



## cabby

Rain.


----------



## jo662

Coat


----------



## rayrecrok

cover


ray.


----------



## autostratus

recover


----------



## cabby

Found.


----------



## rayrecrok

discovered


ray.


----------



## autostratus

explorer


----------



## cabby

Dora.


----------



## rayrecrok

cartoon


ray.


----------



## jo662

Animation


----------



## bognormike

Moving


----------



## rayrecrok

emotional


ray.


----------



## cabby

Feelings.


----------



## Wilmannie

Sentiments


----------



## cabby

condiments.


----------



## rayrecrok

vinegar


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Butty (ate them as a kid)


----------



## jo662

Bread


----------



## rayrecrok

money


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

cash


----------



## cabby

cash.


----------



## rayrecrok

cow


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Bell


----------



## cabby

peal.


----------



## HarleyDave

TT races


----------



## Wilmannie

bikes


----------



## bognormike

Wheels


----------



## jo662

Tyres


----------



## bognormike

Tires


----------



## rayrecrok

snow


ray.


----------



## cabby

chains.


----------



## bognormike

links


----------



## autostratus

golf


----------



## Wilmannie

clubs


----------



## rayrecrok

organisations

ray


----------



## bognormike

enterprise


----------



## rayrecrok

NCC-1701:wink2:


ray.


----------



## bognormike

:grin2: space......


----------



## autostratus

infinity


----------



## bognormike

beyond


----------



## cabby

horizons.


----------



## rayrecrok

distant


ray.


----------



## jo662

Drums


----------



## bognormike

Bass


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## rayrecrok

North


ray.


----------



## cabby

East.


----------



## autostratus

coast (Brrr!)


----------



## cabby

morocco.(hot)


----------



## Wilmannie

curry


----------



## rayrecrok

Bradford


ray.


----------



## autostratus

flavour


----------



## rayrecrok

Gill :wink2:


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

Bradford - favour - Gill - Eh???

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

rawhide :grin2:


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Rowdy


----------



## HermanHymer

cowboy


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Wrangler


----------



## jo662

jeans


----------



## cabby

Johns.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Long


----------



## autostratus

nights


----------



## jo662

Sleepless


----------



## cabby

Seattle.


----------



## jo662

Washington


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Redskins


----------



## rayrecrok

sunburns


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cream


----------



## bognormike

pie


----------



## cabby

crusty.


----------



## rayrecrok

clown


ray.


----------



## bognormike

nose


----------



## autostratus

believes


----------



## bognormike

:laugh:

beliefs


----------



## rayrecrok

Religion


ray.


----------



## jo662

problems


----------



## cabby

Wars.


----------



## autostratus

casualties


----------



## cabby

Theatres


----------



## rayrecrok

entertainment


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thespians


----------



## bognormike

actors (hah!)


----------



## DJMotorhomer

hambone


----------



## bognormike

Bacon


----------



## Wilmannie

eggs


----------



## rayrecrok

dinosaur


ray.


----------



## cabby

Yorrick.


----------



## autostratus

skull


----------



## rayrecrok

cap


ray.


----------



## cabby

Pistol.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Firearm


----------



## rayrecrok

rifle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

search


----------



## cabby

Find.


----------



## rayrecrok

fined


ray.


----------



## autostratus

convicted


----------



## rayrecrok

sentence


ray.


----------



## jo662

Hardlabour


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Siberia


----------



## jo662

Wilderness


----------



## rayrecrok

nature


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nudist


----------



## jo662

Naturist:surprise:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Starkers


----------



## jo662

Frozen


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Disney


----------



## jo662

Land


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Farmer


----------



## jo662

Tractor


----------



## cabby

trailer.


----------



## rayrecrok

film


ray.


----------



## cabby

premier.


----------



## autostratus

first


----------



## rayrecrok

Gold


ray.


----------



## autostratus

standard


----------



## rayrecrok

lamp


ray.


----------



## jo662

post


----------



## HermanHymer

last


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Cobbler


----------



## HermanHymer

rubbish


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Recycle


----------



## HermanHymer

bicycle


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Chopper


----------



## HermanHymer

ding-a-ling


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Song


----------



## rayrecrok

bird


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

tweetie-pie


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Sylvester


----------



## HermanHymer

saint


----------



## rayrecrok

series


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

road

(Night=night past pumpkin time here down south!)


----------



## cabby

halo.


----------



## jo662

saint


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Templar


----------



## jo662

simon


----------



## HarleyDave

simple


----------



## jo662

says


----------



## rayrecrok

narrate


ray.


----------



## autostratus

narrator


----------



## rayrecrok

commentary


ray.


----------



## bognormike

review


----------



## jo662

Premier


----------



## bognormike

Motorhomes


----------



## cabby

caravans


----------



## rayrecrok

towing


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mirror


----------



## cabby

Guard.


----------



## rayrecrok

protect


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shelter


----------



## rayrecrok

bomb


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Disposal


----------



## cabby

dispense.


----------



## HermanHymer

Atm


----------



## jo662

Cash


----------



## HermanHymer

loot


----------



## autostratus

ransack


----------



## jo662

pickpocket


----------



## rayrecrok

Fagin


ray.


----------



## cabby

Oliver.


----------



## jo662

Bullesye


----------



## cabby

Bark.


----------



## jo662

cabby said:


> Bark.


(very good)

Tree


----------



## cabby

cocked.


----------



## bognormike

...up


----------



## jo662

Awake


----------



## autostratus

nightmare


----------



## cabby

cameron.


----------



## rayrecrok

In:wink2:


ray.


----------



## cabby

Out.>


----------



## rayrecrok

affirmative 


ray.


----------



## cabby

Negative.


----------



## bognormike

terminal


----------



## cabby

End.


----------



## bognormike

start


----------



## autostratus

blocks


----------



## rayrecrok

building


ray.


----------



## cabby

Demolish.


----------



## autostratus

newbuild


----------



## rayrecrok

pristine


ray.


----------



## autostratus

condition


----------



## rayrecrok

pregnant


ray.


----------



## jo662

Expecting


----------



## DJMotorhomer

presuming


----------



## jo662

Anticipating


----------



## DJMotorhomer

prognosticate


----------



## autostratus

foretell


----------



## rayrecrok

prophecy 


ray.


----------



## bognormike

predict


----------



## jo662

referendum


----------



## bognormike

vote


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Candidate


----------



## bognormike

stooge


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Mo . . . 1 of the 3 stooges lol


----------



## jo662

Trio


----------



## bognormike

Group


----------



## rayrecrok

band


ray.


----------



## autostratus

elastic


----------



## rayrecrok

supple


ray.


----------



## bognormike

loose


----------



## autostratus

undone


----------



## Wilmannie

laces


----------



## rayrecrok

corset


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

Foundation


----------



## autostratus

course


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Golf


----------



## rayrecrok

emissions


ray.


----------



## HarleyDave

Golf - Emissions - WTF??


----------



## Wilmannie

car


----------



## jo662

Vehicle


----------



## rayrecrok

transport


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Minister


----------



## jo662

Prime


----------



## rayrecrok

gloss


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Motorhome !!!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Escape!


----------



## autostratus

Great


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Fandabidozy


----------



## bognormike

cranky (!)


----------



## cabby

insufferable.


----------



## rayrecrok

grumpy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dwarf


----------



## bognormike

beans


----------



## rayrecrok

magic


ray.


----------



## jo662

wand


----------



## autostratus

wonder


----------



## bognormike

woman


----------



## jo662

female


----------



## cabby

she.


----------



## bognormike

Sheep


----------



## rayrecrok

wool


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Jumper


----------



## autostratus

flea


----------



## Jmdarr

Ear


----------



## bognormike

hear


----------



## Wilmannie

Listen


----------



## cabby

deaf.


----------



## autostratus

mute


----------



## cabby

Loud.


----------



## bognormike

Shout


----------



## autostratus

warning


----------



## andyjanet

Triangle


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Yorkshire (Triangle is a town)


----------



## bognormike

rhubarb


----------



## autostratus

custard


----------



## cabby

cream


----------



## jo662

Bun


----------



## bognormike

badge (rock fans of a certain age will know the connection):wink2:


----------



## cabby

button. (why rhubarb).

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Cadburys (Rhubarb grows in darkest Yorkshire)


----------



## jo662

Flake


----------



## cabby

nutter.


----------



## bognormike

Trump:grin2:


----------



## autostratus

pardon!


----------



## cabby

excused.


----------



## autostratus

boots


----------



## Wilmannie

puss


----------



## cabby

Dick.


----------



## autostratus

Dastardly


----------



## jo662

Muttley


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hound


----------



## cabby

Baskervilles.


----------



## jo662

Holmes


----------



## bognormike

Homes


----------



## autostratus

hammer


----------



## cabby

under.


----------



## autostratus

offer


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Suggest


----------



## bognormike

suggestion


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Box


----------



## Wilmannie

Gloves


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Wickets


----------



## Wilmannie

bats


----------



## DJMotorhomer

vampires


----------



## Wilmannie

blood


----------



## DJMotorhomer

coagulant


----------



## cabby

donate.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Give ( donate from coagulant ???) :-/


----------



## bognormike

Take


----------



## autostratus

umbrage


----------



## cabby

outrage.(sorry!!)


----------



## bognormike

Anger


----------



## Wilmannie

temper


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bad.


----------



## autostratus

putrid


----------



## cabby

Rancid.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Festering


----------



## autostratus

wound


----------



## bognormike

injure


----------



## cabby

Hurt.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

MANHATTANS (sung the song)


----------



## jo662

cocktail


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Mixer


----------



## jo662

Cement


----------



## bognormike

Sand


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## cabby

Ocean.


----------



## Wilmannie

liner


----------



## cabby

Nappie.


----------



## autostratus

disposal


----------



## bognormike

Bin


----------



## autostratus

laden


----------



## bognormike

Heavy


----------



## cabby

water.


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## DJMotorhomer

offspring


----------



## Wilmannie

family


----------



## cabby

ties.


----------



## Wilmannie

school


----------



## autostratus

bully


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Lid


----------



## HermanHymer

dagga


----------



## DJMotorhomer

dhol


----------



## HermanHymer

Durban poison (sorry had to cheat!)


----------



## cabby

Chemist.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nobel


----------



## Jmdarr

Peace


----------



## cabby

War.


----------



## Wilmannie

games


----------



## bognormike

Olympic


----------



## cabby

commonwealth.


----------



## Wilmannie

Queen


----------



## bognormike

empire


----------



## Wilmannie

Biscuit


----------



## autostratus

giger


----------



## bognormike

nut (assuming you meant ginger, Gillian!)


----------



## cabby

Bolt.


----------



## autostratus

washer 


(Thanks, Mike!)


----------



## cabby

Drier. ( not hotpoint)


----------



## bognormike

dryer


----------



## autostratus

tumbler


----------



## bognormike

lock


----------



## cabby

Key.


----------



## autostratus

position


----------



## MEES

Place


----------



## bognormike

chips


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Motorbike


----------



## jo662

Adrenaline


----------



## cabby

boost.


----------



## jo662

chocolate


----------



## bognormike

Teapot


----------



## autostratus

bags


----------



## Wilmannie

_old_


----------



## autostratus

(and) bold


----------



## cabby

Shy.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Coconut


----------



## jo662

milk


----------



## cabby

Sop.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

absorbent


----------



## jo662

soaked


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Dripping.


----------



## autostratus

pork


----------



## cabby

bacon.


----------



## HarleyDave

ham


----------



## Wilmannie

joint


----------



## cabby

weed.


----------



## autostratus

spray


----------



## jo662

Can


----------



## bognormike

Can't


----------



## cabby

Won't.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Abstain


----------



## jo662

Celibate


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nun


----------



## autostratus

order


----------



## cabby

deliver.


----------



## autostratus

amazon


----------



## cabby

goddess.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Green


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Shindig


----------



## HermanHymer

celebration


----------



## cabby

chocolates.


----------



## autostratus

Belgian


----------



## cabby

toffee.


----------



## autostratus

apple


----------



## cabby

Tree.


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## jo662

Jewels


----------



## cabby

crown.


----------



## jo662

Teeth


----------



## cabby

snappy.


----------



## Wilmannie

dog


----------



## DJMotorhomer

bitch


----------



## jo662

canine


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Tardis


----------



## jo662

Doctor


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Who ?


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Spock.


----------



## cabby

space


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Cowboy.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Vaquero


----------



## jo662

Indian


----------



## autostratus

summer


----------



## cabby

Spring.


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## cabby

stream


----------



## bognormike

river


----------



## autostratus

mouth


----------



## cabby

teeth.


----------



## jo662

Ulcer


----------



## autostratus

pain


----------



## cabby

motorhomer.


----------



## jo662

obsessive


----------



## autostratus

obsession


----------



## cabby

Habit.


----------



## bognormike

Nun


----------



## cabby

convent


----------



## autostratus

convention


----------



## bognormike

hall


----------



## Wilmannie

village


----------



## cabby

Hamlet.


----------



## jo662

Shakespeare


----------



## cabby

william.


----------



## autostratus

Orange


----------



## MEES

Chocolate


----------



## autostratus

teapot


----------



## MEES

Silver


----------



## Wilmannie

Coins


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Shrapnel


----------



## bognormike

Bombs


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Destructive


----------



## cabby

Constructive.


----------



## MEES

Comments


----------



## cabby

commentary.


----------



## bognormike

Speech


----------



## autostratus

boring


----------



## cabby

narrow.


----------



## autostratus

boat


----------



## cabby

River.


----------



## autostratus

canal


----------



## bognormike

lock


----------



## cabby

stock


----------



## jo662

Cube


----------



## bognormike

Tube


----------



## autostratus

tuber


----------



## cabby

Puff.


----------



## jo662

Sugar


----------



## Wilmannie

sweet


----------



## jo662

candy


----------



## cabby

rock.


----------



## jo662

Music


----------



## autostratus

orchestra


----------



## cabby

band.


----------



## moblee

Rubber


----------



## autostratus

protection!


----------



## cabby

Stretch.


----------



## autostratus

limousine


----------



## cabby

Hearse.


----------



## HermanHymer

funereal


----------



## bognormike

service


----------



## autostratus

history


----------



## cabby

Fact


----------



## bognormike

fracked0


----------



## autostratus

cracked


----------



## bognormike

nuts


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Brasil


----------



## bognormike

football


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Girly


----------



## autostratus

curly


----------



## Wilmannie

hair


----------



## bognormike

beard


----------



## autostratus

goat


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Billy


----------



## cabby

Gruff


----------



## bognormike

rough


----------



## autostratus

terrain


----------



## bognormike

land


----------



## cabby

Ocean


----------



## autostratus

view


----------



## cabby

Horizon.


----------



## bognormike

edge


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Rim


----------



## cabby

center.


----------



## autostratus

punch


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Judy


----------



## moblee

(Judi) Dench.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Judy, (Cary Grant)


----------



## bognormike

Drench


----------



## moblee

Soak


----------



## autostratus

bubblebath


----------



## cabby

shower.


----------



## jo662

France:frown2:


----------



## bognormike

wine


----------



## cabby

whine.


----------



## bognormike

groan


----------



## autostratus

organically


----------



## bognormike

Healthy


----------



## autostratus

eating


----------



## rayrecrok

masticate


ray.


----------



## cabby

Chew.


----------



## autostratus

Bless!


----------



## bognormike

Curse


----------



## rayrecrok

swear


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

oath


----------



## autostratus

allegiance


----------



## moblee

Unite


----------



## cabby

United.


----------



## rayrecrok

together


ray.


----------



## cabby

Apart.


----------



## jo662

split


----------



## autostratus

banana


----------



## rayrecrok

yellow


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mellow


----------



## rayrecrok

calm


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Collected.


----------



## autostratus

delivered


----------



## MEES

Received


----------



## cabby

opened.


----------



## MEES

Shut


----------



## cabby

Locked.


----------



## rayrecrok

secure

ray.


----------



## autostratus

lockdown


----------



## cabby

Prison.


----------



## rayrecrok

Officer


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gentleman


----------



## cabby

Lady.


----------



## rayrecrok

boy 0

ray.


----------



## autostratus

racer


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hamilton


----------



## Wilmannie

champion


----------



## MEES

Grand


----------



## Wilmannie

Mother:smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok

superior


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Lake


----------



## cabby

Pond.


----------



## MEES

Life


----------



## jo662

Sentence


----------



## autostratus

verdict


----------



## cabby

Decision


----------



## rayrecrok

judgment 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

miscarriage


----------



## cabby

hospital.


----------



## Wilmannie

surgery


----------



## cabby

incision


----------



## rayrecrok

indecision


ray.


----------



## cabby

Hesitation.


----------



## jo662

Errrrrrr


----------



## autostratus

'im


----------



## jo662

Free


----------



## rayrecrok

view


ray.


----------



## autostratus

panoramic


----------



## cabby

Wide.


----------



## rayrecrok

load


ray.


----------



## cabby

Fire .


----------



## jo662

Camp


----------



## autostratus

entertainer


----------



## cabby

Butlins.


----------



## rayrecrok

Billy


ray.


----------



## MEES

Goat


----------



## autostratus

Gruff


----------



## rayrecrok

guttural


ray.


----------



## autostratus

germanic


----------



## cabby

Mercedes.


----------



## HermanHymer

flamenco (cryptic innit that one?)


----------



## cabby

Basque.


----------



## HermanHymer

basket


----------



## rayrecrok

case


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

attache


----------



## autostratus

superglue


----------



## HermanHymer

bond


----------



## Wilmannie

fix


----------



## cabby

Mend


----------



## Wilmannie

repair


----------



## autostratus

patch


----------



## cabby

Rover.


----------



## suedew

wild


----------



## cabby

Wonderful.


----------



## rayrecrok

inspiring


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Aspiring


----------



## autostratus

ambitious


----------



## cabby

Eager.


----------



## bognormike

beaver


----------



## autostratus

dam


----------



## cabby

swear.


----------



## rayrecrok

oath


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

curse


----------



## autostratus

witchdoctor


----------



## Wilmannie

spell


----------



## cabby

dictionary.


----------



## bognormike

words


----------



## cabby

Worth.


----------



## jo662

Harry


----------



## autostratus

memories


----------



## rayrecrok

recollections


ray.


----------



## autostratus

collections


----------



## Wilmannie

art


----------



## rayrecrok

artist


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Painter


----------



## cabby

boat


----------



## rayrecrok

vessel


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

jug


----------



## jo662

moonshine


----------



## cabby

Elicit


----------



## rayrecrok

reaction


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Chemical


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Velvet.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Peach


----------



## cabby

Cream.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Clotted


----------



## Wilmannie

thick


----------



## rayrecrok

viscous


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Vicious


----------



## rayrecrok

violent


ray.


----------



## MEES

Abusive


----------



## jo662

Language


----------



## cabby

Timothy


----------



## rayrecrok

Tiny


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

tots


----------



## cabby

shots.


----------



## jo662

pot


----------



## bognormike

plant


----------



## rayrecrok

grow


ray.


----------



## cabby

enlarge.


----------



## MEES

Reduce


----------



## cabby

Reduction.


----------



## rayrecrok

less


ray.


----------



## MEES

Hassle


----------



## jo662

Free


----------



## bognormike

Lunch


----------



## autostratus

break


----------



## Wilmannie

habit


----------



## HermanHymer

monk


----------



## jo662

Monastry


----------



## HermanHymer

seclusion


----------



## Wilmannie

peace


----------



## jo662

Peace


----------



## rayrecrok

piece

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

cake!


----------



## cabby

sponge.


----------



## HermanHymer

gingerbread


----------



## cabby

bread.


----------



## jo662

French


----------



## rayrecrok

Kiss


ray.


----------



## autostratus

kisser


----------



## cabby

smacker.


----------



## autostratus

smatter


----------



## rayrecrok

bit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## cabby

shout.


----------



## bognormike

mis-print :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

whoops

ray.


----------



## bognormike

hoops


----------



## rayrecrok

barrel


ray.


----------



## jo662

oil


----------



## rayrecrok

Olive


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Popeye


----------



## cabby

cartoon.


----------



## autostratus

animation


----------



## HermanHymer

revival


----------



## autostratus

survival


----------



## rayrecrok

fittest


ray.


----------



## bognormike

First


----------



## autostratus

premier


----------



## cabby

outsider


----------



## jo662

stranger


----------



## bognormike

Friend


----------



## autostratus

friendship


----------



## rayrecrok

close


ray.


----------



## cabby

Avenue.


----------



## autostratus

trees


----------



## Wilmannie

green


----------



## jo662

grass


----------



## cabby

astro.


----------



## jo662

physics


----------



## rayrecrok

matter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

horn


----------



## cabby

Trumpet.


----------



## rayrecrok

wind


ray.


----------



## autostratus

turbine


----------



## cabby

Gas.


----------



## rayrecrok

gossip


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

chat


----------



## bognormike

line


----------



## rayrecrok

dance


ray.


----------



## cabby

Boogie


----------



## jo662

wonderland


----------



## cabby

Palais


----------



## jo662

odeon


----------



## bognormike

Cinema


----------



## cabby

Theatre.


----------



## autostratus

surgery


----------



## cabby

Doctor.


----------



## Wilmannie

dentist


----------



## autostratus

bridge


----------



## rayrecrok

railway


ray.


----------



## bognormike

train


----------



## cabby

rails.


----------



## jo662

Tram


----------



## rayrecrok

Blackpool


ray.


----------



## cabby

Lights.


----------



## autostratus

display


----------



## cabby

Show.


----------



## rayrecrok

theatre


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dreams


----------



## rayrecrok

thoughts


ray.


----------



## jo662

Ambitions


----------



## cabby

study.


----------



## jo662

Office


----------



## bognormike

Work


----------



## aldra

Force


----------



## cabby

request.


----------



## rayrecrok

beg


ray.


----------



## cabby

2differ.


----------



## autostratus

difference


----------



## Wilmannie

similarity


----------



## cabby

same


----------



## autostratus

sesame


----------



## rayrecrok

street


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Oily


----------



## Jamsieboy

Rag


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Magazine


----------



## jo662

Rack


----------



## Wilmannie

ruin


----------



## rayrecrok

Mothers


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

tonic !


----------



## HermanHymer

quinine


----------



## Wilmannie

mosquitos


----------



## HermanHymer

zika


----------



## autostratus

Brazil


----------



## HermanHymer

samba


----------



## jo662

Dance


----------



## cabby

Band.


----------



## MEES

Rubber x


----------



## autostratus

robber


----------



## rayrecrok

crook


ray.


----------



## cabby

crock.


----------



## autostratus

pot


----------



## cabby

potty.


----------



## rayrecrok

crackers


ray.


----------



## cabby

cheese.


----------



## autostratus

slices


----------



## Wilmannie

scalpel


----------



## cabby

knife.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Charles


----------



## autostratus

carving


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Who's Charles Carving lol


----------



## rayrecrok

whittle



ray.


----------



## aldra

Time


----------



## Wilmannie

passing


----------



## autostratus

overtaking


----------



## cabby

Undertaking.


----------



## rayrecrok

foolish


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

astute


----------



## MEES

Smart


----------



## rayrecrok

car


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

travel


----------



## cabby

Caravan.


----------



## bognormike

tug


----------



## autostratus

pull


----------



## rayrecrok

click


ray.


----------



## cabby

clunk.


----------



## autostratus

everytime


----------



## rayrecrok

always


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Forever


----------



## HermanHymer

perpetuity


----------



## bognormike

perpendicular


----------



## HermanHymer

upright


----------



## rayrecrok

piano


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

pianissimo


----------



## cabby

Tassimo.


----------



## bognormike

ripoff


----------



## autostratus

agreed


----------



## bognormike

concurred


----------



## rayrecrok

agree


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Approve


----------



## jo662

Approval


----------



## cabby

conferred


----------



## bognormike

Preferred


----------



## rayrecrok

choice


ray.


----------



## autostratus

choc-ice


----------



## cabby

cornet.


----------



## MEES

Trumpet


----------



## autostratus

daffodil


----------



## bognormike

bulb


----------



## cabby

halogen.


----------



## suedew

thrift


----------



## rayrecrok

Scrooge


ray.


----------



## bognormike

dickens


----------



## jo662

Charles


----------



## rayrecrok

Prince


ray.


----------



## jo662

Symbol


----------



## bognormike

cymbal


----------



## cabby

Logo.


----------



## rayrecrok

image


ray.


----------



## autostratus

photograph


----------



## cabby

negative


----------



## autostratus

denial


----------



## rayrecrok

unaccepting


ray.


----------



## suedew

complacent


----------



## bognormike

Sloppy


----------



## autostratus

batter


----------



## cabby

cricket.


----------



## rayrecrok

stump


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Boston


----------



## Wilmannie

Tea-party


----------



## cabby

chain.


----------



## Wilmannie

Letter


----------



## cabby

parcel.


----------



## rayrecrok

delivery


ray.


----------



## MEES

Man


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Illegal


----------



## Wilmannie

theft


----------



## autostratus

thief


----------



## rayrecrok

villain 


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

outlaw


----------



## autostratus

in-law


----------



## rayrecrok

relative


ray.


----------



## autostratus

relation


----------



## HermanHymer

liaison


----------



## jo662

blindate


----------



## HermanHymer

proposition


----------



## rayrecrok

suggesting


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

immoral


----------



## cabby

indecent.


----------



## jo662

exposure


----------



## rayrecrok

reveal


ray.


----------



## jo662

announce


----------



## cabby

broadcast.


----------



## rayrecrok

radio


ray.


----------



## autostratus

television


----------



## rayrecrok

set


ray.


----------



## cabby

game.


----------



## rayrecrok

plan


ray.


----------



## cabby

Blueprint.


----------



## bognormike

Papers


----------



## cabby

national


----------



## jo662

Lottery


----------



## rayrecrok

balls!


ray.


----------



## autostratus

snooker


----------



## cabby

Tennis


----------



## rayrecrok

match


ray.


----------



## autostratus

contest


----------



## cabby

contestant.


----------



## HermanHymer

winner


----------



## autostratus

first


----------



## cabby

second.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Finger


----------



## MEES

Puppet


----------



## autostratus

sock


----------



## rayrecrok

ankle


ray.


----------



## cabby

Foot.


----------



## autostratus

soldier


----------



## cabby

Tinker.


----------



## jo662

Tailor


----------



## cabby

sailor.


----------



## autostratus

sailmaker


----------



## jo662

Yacht


----------



## cabby

lugger.


----------



## bognormike

Juggler


----------



## rayrecrok

entertainer


ray.


----------



## autostratus

professional


----------



## cabby

Gifted.


----------



## rayrecrok

clever


ray.


----------



## autostratus

intelligent


----------



## jo662

Mensa


----------



## rayrecrok

score


ray.


----------



## cabby

scratch.


----------



## jo662

Sniff


----------



## bognormike

smell


----------



## jo662

Odour


----------



## autostratus

obnoxious


----------



## rayrecrok

Trump! (both)


ray.


----------



## autostratus

card


----------



## jo662

School


----------



## cabby

Thought.


----------



## bognormike

think


----------



## jo662

Idea


----------



## rayrecrok

brainwave


ray.


----------



## cabby

Dragon.


----------



## jo662

George


----------



## bognormike

Saint


----------



## rayrecrok

Volvo


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tug


----------



## cabby

boat.


----------



## rayrecrok

vessel


ray.


----------



## cabby

Vase,


----------



## jo662

Urn


----------



## cabby

Ernie.


----------



## jo662

Wise


----------



## rayrecrok

experienced


ray.


----------



## autostratus

suffered


----------



## cabby

moulded.


----------



## autostratus

plasticine


----------



## rayrecrok

animation


ray.


----------



## bognormike

cartoon


----------



## autostratus

carton


----------



## cabby

container.


----------



## rayrecrok

shipping


ray.


----------



## bognormike

boats


----------



## autostratus

boast


----------



## jo662

Bragg


----------



## cabby

Fort.


----------



## jo662

Apache


----------



## rayrecrok

Helicopter


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gunship


----------



## cabby

cruiser.


----------



## rayrecrok

kerb


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stone


----------



## Jmdarr

Carving


----------



## cabby

whittle.


----------



## jo662

worry


----------



## cabby

Frett.


----------



## rayrecrok

board


ray.


----------



## jo662

ceiling


----------



## autostratus

wax


----------



## bognormike

Candles


----------



## rayrecrok

snot


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Yuck


----------



## cabby

Mucus.


----------



## jo662

Nasal


----------



## rayrecrok

hair


ray.


----------



## cabby

Trim.


----------



## rayrecrok

moustache


ray.


----------



## cabby

Brazil.


----------



## rayrecrok

nut


ray.


----------



## cabby

cracker.


----------



## jo662

Fire


----------



## cabby

tender


----------



## jo662

Engine


----------



## rayrecrok

combustion


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chamber


----------



## cabby

piston.


----------



## autostratus

rude


----------



## cabby

awakening.


----------



## jo662

Insomnia


----------



## cabby

ammonia.


----------



## autostratus

choking!


----------



## suedew

hazard


----------



## cabby

Izzard


----------



## Wilmannie

eagles


----------



## autostratus

landed


----------



## rayrecrok

landowner


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Crown


----------



## rayrecrok

tooth


ray.


----------



## cabby

Plaque.


----------



## jo662

Sign


----------



## autostratus

signature


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Dish


----------



## cabby

Platter.


----------



## autostratus

gourmet


----------



## cabby

Cafe.


----------



## jo662

Menu


----------



## cabby

Dish.


----------



## jo662

Washer


----------



## cabby

tablets.


----------



## jo662

Galaxy


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Chocolate.


----------



## autostratus

teapot


----------



## cabby

useless.


----------



## jo662

Newcastle


----------



## cabby

Hopeless.


----------



## jo662

Government


----------



## cabby

Rubbish.


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## cabby

incinerator


----------



## suedew

smoke


----------



## autostratus

pollution


----------



## aldra

Fumes


----------



## jo662

Fuming


----------



## cabby

Angry


----------



## MEES

Birds


----------



## rayrecrok

flying


ray.


----------



## cabby

Gliding.


----------



## autostratus

silently


----------



## MEES

Ghostly


----------



## jo662

Presents


----------



## HermanHymer

Christmas


----------



## jo662

Expense


----------



## cabby

Birthday


----------



## bognormike

suit


----------



## MEES

Yourself


----------



## autostratus

me.


----------



## rayrecrok

I


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shadow


----------



## cabby

moon.


----------



## autostratus

landing


----------



## cabby

corridor


----------



## jo662

Hallway


----------



## autostratus

aspidistra


----------



## rayrecrok

plant


ray.


----------



## cabby

Hide.


----------



## Wilmannie

search


----------



## autostratus

destroy


----------



## cabby

Renew.


----------



## autostratus

insurance


----------



## rayrecrok

Pet 

ray.


----------



## cabby

petty.


----------



## autostratus

pretty


----------



## cabby

awful.


----------



## autostratus

contradiction


----------



## rayrecrok

opposed


ray.


----------



## cabby

resolved.


----------



## autostratus

arbitrarion


----------



## cabby

union


----------



## jo662

Teachers


----------



## cabby

guards


----------



## autostratus

trains


----------



## rayrecrok

timetable


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

School.


----------



## autostratus

bully


----------



## cabby

Beef.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Mince


----------



## cabby

walk.


----------



## aldra

Wild


----------



## autostratus

coast


----------



## rayrecrok

drift


ray.


----------



## cabby

wood.


----------



## autostratus

burner


----------



## cabby

Bunsen.


----------



## rayrecrok

chemistry


ray.


----------



## autostratus

laboratory


----------



## cabby

college


----------



## jo662

University


----------



## cabby

scholar


----------



## jo662

Ship


----------



## autostratus

cruise


----------



## cabby

control.


----------



## jo662

Center


----------



## cabby

middle.


----------



## autostratus

ground


----------



## jo662

Sheet


----------



## cabby

Rope.


----------



## jo662

Hangman


----------



## autostratus

game


----------



## jo662

Cluedo


----------



## cabby

Clueless.


----------



## jo662

Government


----------



## autostratus

control


----------



## jo662

Panel


----------



## bognormike

game


----------



## jo662

Console


----------



## autostratus

comfort


----------



## cabby

southern.


----------



## jo662

Hemisphere


----------



## bognormike

half


----------



## autostratus

quarters


----------



## cabby

cents.


----------



## rayrecrok

scents


ray.


----------



## cabby

Smell.


----------



## autostratus

odour


----------



## cabby

odourless.


----------



## rayrecrok

inodorous

ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gas.


----------



## autostratus

oxygen


----------



## cabby

Nitrogen.


----------



## autostratus

inert?


----------



## cabby

Balloon.


----------



## autostratus

barrage


----------



## bognormike

barrier


----------



## cabby

Thames.


----------



## autostratus

themes


----------



## cabby

Hermes


----------



## rayrecrok

Ship


ray.


----------



## cabby

Shape.


----------



## rayrecrok

outline


ray.


----------



## autostratus

silhouette


----------



## jo662

Contour


----------



## cabby

Curve.


----------



## jo662

Angle


----------



## cabby

Triangle.


----------



## autostratus

square


----------



## jo662

Peg


----------



## cabby

Leg.


----------



## jo662

Break


----------



## cabby

Plaster.


----------



## jo662

Paris


----------



## autostratus

Seine


----------



## rayrecrok

insane


ray.


----------



## cabby

wet.


----------



## autostratus

blanket


----------



## jo662

Bath


----------



## autostratus

salts


----------



## jo662

Peppar


----------



## cabby

condiment


----------



## autostratus

continent


----------



## cabby

Asia


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Minor.


----------



## cabby

Major.


----------



## autostratus

Premier


----------



## cabby

Inn.


----------



## bognormike

pub


----------



## autostratus

landlord


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Grub.


----------



## cabby

menu.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Pick.


----------



## cabby

choose.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Favourite.


----------



## autostratus

winner


----------



## cabby

odds.


----------



## Wilmannie

Horses


----------



## autostratus

courses


----------



## Wilmannie

golf


----------



## bognormike

buggy


----------



## autostratus

baggy


----------



## moblee

Trousers


----------



## cabby

shorts


----------



## jo662

Midget


----------



## cabby

Widget.


----------



## autostratus

gadget


----------



## cabby

Man


----------



## jo662

Made


----------



## rayrecrok

completed


ray.


----------



## cabby

complemented.


----------



## autostratus

completed


----------



## jo662

Finalised


----------



## jonesy_103

Finished


----------



## jo662

Over


----------



## autostratus

bowler


----------



## rayrecrok

hat


ray.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Trick.


----------



## cabby

Treat.


----------



## autostratus

treatment


----------



## rayrecrok

care


ray.


----------



## cabby

careless.


----------



## jo662

Carefree


----------



## autostratus

cheerful


----------



## cabby

Tearful.


----------



## jo662

Upset


----------



## bognormike

Spilled


----------



## autostratus

milk


----------



## cabby

Goat.


----------



## autostratus

cheeses


----------



## bognormike

cheddar


----------



## cabby

Barryd.


----------



## jo662

Leffe


----------



## Wilmannie

happy


----------



## bognormike

bunny


----------



## autostratus

burrow


----------



## bognormike

Borrow


----------



## cabby

lend.


----------



## jo662

Pawn


----------



## cabby

castle


----------



## autostratus

keep


----------



## cabby

Lose.


----------



## bognormike

Win


----------



## cabby

Lotto.


----------



## autostratus

rollover


----------



## cabby

Tickle.


----------



## Wilmannie

fancy


----------



## cabby

French.


----------



## Wilmannie

tart


----------



## autostratus

jam


----------



## bognormike

Strawberry


----------



## cabby

Apricot.


----------



## rayrecrok

fruit


ray.


----------



## autostratus

salad


----------



## cabby

Cream


----------



## autostratus

crackers


----------



## cabby

cheese.


----------



## jo662

Feet


----------



## cabby

Athlete


----------



## Wilmannie

fit


----------



## jo662

Keep


----------



## autostratus

quiet


----------



## cabby

Loud.


----------



## autostratus

hailer


----------



## jo662

Foghorn


----------



## cabby

sound.


----------



## rayrecrok

waves


ray.


----------



## cabby

sine.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Fold.


----------



## cabby

Collapse


----------



## jo662

Drop


----------



## cabby

droop.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Snoot.


----------



## rayrecrok

nose


ray.


----------



## suedew

bag


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Shopping.


----------



## autostratus

queue


----------



## cabby

line.


----------



## jo662

Clothes


----------



## cabby

pegs.


----------



## jo662

Legs


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Eleven.


----------



## cabby

bingo.


----------



## Wilmannie

house


----------



## autostratus

winner


----------



## cabby

loser.


----------



## jo662

Remainers


----------



## cabby

adders.


----------



## autostratus

vipers


----------



## cabby

cobras.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

superslots.


----------



## cabby

Gamble.


----------



## jo662

Bet


----------



## cabby

Lynch.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Brassy.


----------



## jo662

Blonde


----------



## autostratus

bombshell


----------



## cabby

Crater


----------



## jo662

Explosion


----------



## cabby

concussion.


----------



## jo662

Knockout


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Blow.


----------



## autostratus

torch


----------



## cabby

School.


----------



## rayrecrok

Fish


Ray.


----------



## autostratus

shark


----------



## Wilmannie

fin


----------



## autostratus

end


----------



## cabby

Beginning.


----------



## jo662

Dawn


----------



## cabby

Dusk.


----------



## jo662

Evening


----------



## autostratus

Standard (newspaper)


----------



## cabby

Star,(also a newspaper).


----------



## cabby

News(also a newspaper).





In fact the Star,the news and the standard were the 3 London evening papers.


----------



## Spacerunner

Paper. (also paper:grin2


----------



## cabby

Toilet.


----------



## autostratus

training


----------



## cabby

stadium.


----------



## jo662

Arena


----------



## bijgouder

Concert


----------



## cabby

Hall.


----------



## jo662

Entrance


----------



## bognormike

Exit


----------



## jo662

Depart


----------



## cabby

Arrive.


----------



## jo662

Appear


----------



## cabby

arrive.


----------



## jo662

Gone


----------



## suedew

forgotton


----------



## cabby

Memory.


----------



## Leffe NL

Harddrive


----------



## cabby

Bites


----------



## jo662

Dentures


----------



## cabby

dentist.


----------



## jo662

Expensive


----------



## cabby

loan.


----------



## jo662

bank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

collapse


----------



## cabby

Regenerate


----------



## jo662

Renew


----------



## cabby

evolve.


----------



## jo662

Evolution


----------



## cabby

Revolution.


----------



## jo662

Political


----------



## cabby

Referendum.>


----------



## jo662

Freedom


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Take.


----------



## cabby

Give.


----------



## jo662

Santa


----------



## cabby

Rudolph.


----------



## jo662

Raindeer


----------



## cabby

Sleigh.


----------



## jo662

Snow


----------



## autostratus

ski


----------



## jo662

Yogurt


----------



## cabby

Milk.


----------



## bognormike

cup


----------



## autostratus

coffee


----------



## cabby

sugar


----------



## bognormike

sweetie


----------



## cabby

Tweetie


----------



## jo662

Pie


----------



## cabby

Crust.


----------



## autostratus

toast


----------



## cabby

Marmalade.


----------



## autostratus

breakfast


----------



## cabby

supper.


----------



## bognormike

Meal


----------



## cabby

Treat.


----------



## autostratus

trick


----------



## bognormike

Hat


----------



## autostratus

cap


----------



## jo662

Gun


----------



## cabby

shoot.


----------



## jo662

Straight


----------



## autostratus

arrow


----------



## cabby

Quivver.


----------



## autostratus

tremble


----------



## bognormike

shake


----------



## jo662

Rattle


----------



## autostratus

infant


----------



## cabby

Tot


----------



## jo662

Whiskey


----------



## bognormike

Whisky (Note no E),!


----------



## autostratus

noted!


----------



## cabby

Acknowledged


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Nodded.


----------



## cabby

Off.


----------



## autostratus

piste


----------



## cabby

OFF.(sorry).


----------



## autostratus

apology


----------



## moblee

Accepted


----------



## cabby

Denied


----------



## autostratus

contradicted


----------



## bognormike

Dispute


----------



## cabby

Argument.


----------



## bognormike

Swear


----------



## autostratus

promise


----------



## bognormike

oath


----------



## cabby

curse.


----------



## autostratus

cursor


----------



## cabby

Keyboard.


----------



## autostratus

music


----------



## bognormike

Proms


----------



## jo662

Night


----------



## cabby

Last.


----------



## jo662

post


----------



## bognormike

hole


----------



## autostratus

rabbit


----------



## HermanHymer

Brer


----------



## autostratus

B-rare


----------



## cabby

Pie.


----------



## jo662

Mash


----------



## cabby

moonshine


----------



## jo662

Prohibition


----------



## cabby

Gumshoe.


----------



## autostratus

investigator


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Insurance.


----------



## autostratus

policy


----------



## cabby

subsections.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Minutiae .


----------



## autostratus

details


----------



## jo662

Manual


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gearbox.


----------



## jo662

Automatic


----------



## bognormike

weapon


----------



## jo662

Lethal


----------



## autostratus

injection


----------



## cabby

Objection.


----------



## autostratus

challenge


----------



## cabby

winner.


----------



## HermanHymer

champion


----------



## cabby

Olympian.


----------



## bognormike

Sport


----------



## cabby

stadium.


----------



## autostratus

turnstile


----------



## cabby

Ticket


----------



## autostratus

forgery


----------



## bognormike

Copy


----------



## cabby

original.


----------



## jo662

Invention


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Wheel.


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## cabby

mineral.


----------



## autostratus

rocks


----------



## bognormike

bognor


----------



## jo662

Regis


----------



## bognormike

royal


----------



## jo662

Doulton


----------



## cabby

Ming.


----------



## jo662

Dynasty


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Ottoman.


----------



## autostratus

Empire


----------



## cabby

British.


----------



## autostratus

Bulldog


----------



## cabby

breed.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Produce.


----------



## jo662

Appear


----------



## bognormike

Disappear


----------



## autostratus

vanish


----------



## cabby

Gone.


----------



## autostratus

forgotten


----------



## cabby

remembered.


----------



## autostratus

legacy


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Gift.


----------



## autostratus

voucher


----------



## jo662

Freebee


----------



## cabby

Frisbee.


----------



## jo662

Throw


----------



## cabby

Catch.


----------



## bognormike

dropped


----------



## jo662

Stitch


----------



## autostratus

knitting


----------



## cabby

Needle.


----------



## autostratus

drugs


----------



## jo662

Addict


----------



## autostratus

edict


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Decree.


----------



## cabby

Deny.


----------



## autostratus

reject


----------



## bognormike

accept


----------



## autostratus

agree


----------



## jo662

Compliant


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Husband.


----------



## cabby

Family.


----------



## jo662

Ties


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Plastic.


----------



## autostratus

surgery


----------



## cabby

Knife.


----------



## autostratus

attack


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Charge.


----------



## cabby

Cost.


----------



## autostratus

efficient


----------



## cabby

Slovenly.


----------



## autostratus

bedraggled


----------



## cabby

Ragged.


----------



## autostratus

rascal


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bedford.


----------



## cabby

Luton.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Van.


----------



## autostratus

rearguard


----------



## cabby

Mudguard.


----------



## jo662

Mudflap


----------



## cabby

Mudflats


----------



## autostratus

mudskipper


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Goby.


----------



## jo662

Desert


----------



## autostratus

storm


----------



## jo662

Trooper


----------



## cabby

Super


----------



## jo662

Duper


----------



## cabby

Waterloo.


----------



## jo662

Napoleon


----------



## cabby

Josephine.


----------



## jo662

Wellinton


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Boot.


----------



## autostratus

kick


----------



## cabby

convert.


----------



## autostratus

preacher


----------



## jo662

Sermon


----------



## autostratus

hymns


----------



## cabby

book.


----------



## autostratus

library


----------



## cabby

Lend.


----------



## autostratus

lease


----------



## cabby

Freehold.


----------



## Wilmannie

Land


----------



## jo662

Rover


----------



## cabby

Dover.


----------



## jo662

Soul


----------



## HermanHymer

sole


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Survivor.


----------



## autostratus

castaway


----------



## cabby

Island.


----------



## autostratus

paradise


----------



## jo662

Lost


----------



## bognormike

property


----------



## cabby

Land.


----------



## jo662

Owner


----------



## autostratus

landowner


----------



## jo662

Farmer


----------



## bognormike

ploughs


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Furrows.


----------



## cabby

Harvest.


----------



## bognormike

mouse


----------



## cabby

Field.


----------



## jo662

Meadow


----------



## cabby

Flowers.


----------



## bognormike

Pots


----------



## autostratus

containers


----------



## cabby

Boat.


----------



## autostratus

gravy


----------



## cabby

Bisto.


----------



## autostratus

aroma!


----------



## cabby

Smell.


----------



## autostratus

nostrils


----------



## cabby

Hair.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Style.


----------



## cabby

Mousse.


----------



## jo662

Chocolate


----------



## cabby

Toffee


----------



## jo662

Apple


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Crumble.


----------



## autostratus

gooseberry


----------



## cabby

Jam.


----------



## jo662

Sandwich


----------



## autostratus

board


----------



## jo662

Rubber


----------



## cabby

eraser.


----------



## autostratus

film


----------



## cabby

cling.


----------



## jo662

Hold


----------



## cabby

Release.


----------



## jo662

Escape


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Hatch.


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## cabby

Ignite.


----------



## autostratus

ignition


----------



## jo662

Start


----------



## cabby

Stop.


----------



## bognormike

Full


----------



## autostratus

stomach


----------



## cabby

Bloated.


----------



## autostratus

bloater


----------



## jo662

Boater


----------



## cabby

Bowler.


----------



## autostratus

attack


----------



## jo662

Defend


----------



## autostratus

submit


----------



## cabby

Return


----------



## autostratus

journey


----------



## cabby

Trip.


----------



## bognormike

up:serious:


----------



## cabby

ward.


----------



## bognormike

hospital


----------



## autostratus

laundry


----------



## cabby

money.


----------



## autostratus

penny


----------



## cabby

Black.


----------



## autostratus

mood


----------



## cabby

Lighting.


----------



## bognormike

Lightning


----------



## cabby

Flash.


----------



## jo662

Gordon


----------



## cabby

Brown.


----------



## Wilmannie

Eyes


----------



## cabby

Bright.


----------



## Wilmannie

stars


----------



## autostratus

stripes


----------



## cabby

Confederate.


----------



## autostratus

Republican


----------



## cabby

Hotel.


----------



## Wilmannie

Holiday


----------



## cabby

Village.


----------



## jo662

Square


----------



## cabby

Round.


----------



## autostratus

circular


----------



## cabby

Space


----------



## autostratus

traveller


----------



## cabby

Tinker.


----------



## jo662

Tailor


----------



## cabby

sailor.


----------



## jo662

Soldier


----------



## autostratus

private


----------



## cabby

General.


----------



## Drew

Dogsbody.


----------



## autostratus

canine


----------



## cabby

Handler.


----------



## autostratus

panhandler


----------



## autostratus

Beggar


----------



## jo662

Banquet


----------



## cabby

Meal.


----------



## jo662

Deal


----------



## cabby

gratuity.


----------



## autostratus

reward


----------



## cabby

Bounty.


----------



## autostratus

snack


----------



## cabby

Bar.


----------



## jo662

Attack


----------



## jo662

{Buggar to slow}


Billiards


----------



## autostratus

balls (3)


----------



## cabby

Bullocks.(that is spelt correctly)


----------



## autostratus

castrated


----------



## jo662

Soprano


----------



## cabby

singing.


----------



## autostratus

choir


----------



## cabby

School.


----------



## autostratus

prefect


----------



## jo662

Teacher


----------



## autostratus

cane


----------



## jo662

Citizen


----------



## cabby

Citizenship.


----------



## jo662

British


----------



## cabby

English.


----------



## autostratus

Rose


----------



## cabby

Bud.


----------



## autostratus

weiser


----------



## cabby

American.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Pie.


----------



## Drew

Pint


----------



## bognormike

Half


----------



## autostratus

back


----------



## cabby

Front.


----------



## jo662

Door


----------



## suedew

open


----------



## autostratus

country


----------



## Drew

Smells


----------



## cabby

Nasty


----------



## autostratus

Pasty


----------



## cabby

Ghostly.


----------



## jo662

Busters


----------



## autostratus

dusters


----------



## cabby

Dacia.


----------



## autostratus

Romania


----------



## jo662

Romanies


----------



## autostratus

travellers


----------



## jo662

Caravans


----------



## bognormike

Tugger


----------



## autostratus

Lugger


----------



## cabby

Tugger


----------



## autostratus

spectacles.:wink2::grin2:


----------



## suedew

wallet


----------



## autostratus

money


----------



## cabby

Realm.


----------



## autostratus

Kingdom


----------



## cabby

United.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Manchester.


----------



## cabby

Golf.


----------



## autostratus

links


----------



## cabby

Cuff.


----------



## autostratus

shirt


----------



## bognormike

trousers


----------



## autostratus

jeans


----------



## cabby

Joans.


----------



## jo662

Arc


----------



## bognormike

Light


----------



## jo662

house


----------



## cabby

Bungalow.


----------



## autostratus

stairs


----------



## cabby

Basement.


----------



## JanHank

flooded


----------



## cabby

Pump


----------



## JanHank

air


----------



## jo662

Streams


----------



## cabby

Brooks.


----------



## jo662

Water


----------



## cabby

Oil


----------



## suedew

burner


----------



## HermanHymer

fire

(miss me?)


----------



## bognormike

smoke


----------



## jo662

Alarm


----------



## bognormike

False


----------



## cabby

untrue.


----------



## HermanHymer

liar


----------



## bognormike

tony :wink2:


----------



## cabby

Which.


----------



## autostratus

best-buy


----------



## cabby

Bargain.


----------



## autostratus

basement


----------



## Wilmannie

Cellar


----------



## jo662

Wine


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Bottle.


----------



## cabby

cork.


----------



## jo662

Stopper


----------



## bognormike

Defender


----------



## autostratus

wing


----------



## cabby

Squadron.


----------



## autostratus

Leader


----------



## HermanHymer

harbinger


----------



## autostratus

doom


----------



## suedew

watch


----------



## autostratus

commander


----------



## jo662

Controller


----------



## cabby

Fat.


----------



## jo662

Boy


----------



## cabby

Slim.


----------



## jo662

Pickins


----------



## autostratus

cowboy


----------



## suedew

stetson


----------



## autostratus

stepson


----------



## cabby

Stepdad.


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Stepladder.


----------



## Wilmannie

fall


----------



## cabby

Spring.


----------



## autostratus

sofa


----------



## bognormike

relax


----------



## cabby

Strain.


----------



## autostratus

statin


----------



## Wilmannie

Heart


----------



## autostratus

attack


----------



## cabby

Defend.


----------



## bognormike

offend


----------



## jo662

Insult


----------



## autostratus

console


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Playstation.


----------



## HermanHymer

Games


----------



## autostratus

winners


----------



## jo662

Loosers


----------



## cabby

Podium.


----------



## autostratus

medals


----------



## cabby

Gold.


----------



## autostratus

standard


----------



## cabby

Vangard.

1950's car.


----------



## HermanHymer

Vauxhall (as in valks all the way home...)


----------



## jo662

Bridge


----------



## autostratus

teeth


----------



## jo662

Dentures


----------



## autostratus

removable


----------



## cabby

Static.


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## cabby

Power.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Rangers


----------



## jo662

Celtic


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Staleybridge


----------



## cabby

stale


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Broom


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Sweep.


----------



## autostratus

chimney


----------



## cabby

Breast.


----------



## autostratus

pest


----------



## HermanHymer

insect


----------



## cabby

Fly.


----------



## autostratus

Virgin


----------



## cabby

island.


----------



## autostratus

paradise


----------



## DJMotorhomer

lost


----------



## autostratus

found


----------



## cabby

replaced.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Substitute


----------



## cabby

Doppleganger


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Clone


----------



## autostratus

identical


----------



## bognormike

exact


----------



## autostratus

science


----------



## cabby

School


----------



## autostratus

report


----------



## cabby

Teacher.


----------



## autostratus

education


----------



## Wilmannie

Schools


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Dolphins (please dont put Miami lol)


----------



## cabby

imaiM

cabby


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Eciv


----------



## cabby

habit.


----------



## autostratus

routine


----------



## cabby

Humdrum.


----------



## Drew

Bagpipes


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Sporan


----------



## cabby

Tartan.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Army


----------



## cabby

Sally.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Aunt


----------



## autostratus

(and) deck


----------



## cabby

starboard.


----------



## autostratus

port


----------



## HermanHymer

storm


----------



## cabby

Drain.


----------



## autostratus

wound


----------



## jo662

Watch


----------



## autostratus

ticker


----------



## Drew

timepiece


----------



## cabby

clock.


----------



## autostratus

hands


----------



## cabby

Max.


----------



## jo662

Headroom


----------



## cabby

Legroom.


----------



## autostratus

legume


----------



## cabby

Foreign


----------



## HermanHymer

international


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## HermanHymer

tournament


----------



## autostratus

contest


----------



## cabby

Agreement


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Treaty


----------



## jo662

Contract


----------



## DJMotorhomer

smaller


----------



## cabby

Expand.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

stretch


----------



## autostratus

elastic


----------



## cabby

Knickers.


----------



## autostratus

thieves


----------



## cabby

Vagabonds.


----------



## autostratus

wanderer


----------



## Wilmannie

footloose


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Bacon (Kevin)


----------



## jo662

Liver


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Offal


----------



## jo662

Organ


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Dixon (Reginald)


----------



## jo662

Dock


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Leaf


----------



## jo662

Green


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Goblin


----------



## autostratus

demon


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Bowler


----------



## cabby

Trilby.


----------



## jo662

Titfer


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Tat


----------



## jo662

Hat


----------



## autostratus

trick


----------



## cabby

Treble.


----------



## autostratus

Triple


----------



## cabby

Triplets.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Stetson


----------



## cabby

Fedora


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Homberg


----------



## autostratus

iceberg


----------



## jo662

Lettuce


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Kos


----------



## cabby

Because.


----------



## autostratus

cause


----------



## cabby

Effect.


----------



## autostratus

result


----------



## DJMotorhomer

conclusion


----------



## cabby

Q & a.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

M & s


----------



## jo662

Sparks


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Electrician


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## cabby

Power


----------



## autostratus

surge


----------



## cabby

Serge.


----------



## autostratus

suit


----------



## jo662

Tie


----------



## cabby

Bow.


----------



## autostratus

violin


----------



## jo662

Kennedy


----------



## autostratus

airport


----------



## cabby

Plain.


----------



## autostratus

speaking


----------



## cabby

Clock.


----------



## autostratus

tower


----------



## cabby

Blackpool.


----------



## autostratus

rock


----------



## cabby

Roll.


----------



## autostratus

barrel


----------



## cabby

Beer.


----------



## jo662

Draught


----------



## autostratus

excluder


----------



## jo662

Expelled


----------



## autostratus

evicted


----------



## MoocherMcGee

Homeless.


----------



## cabby

Disaster


----------



## autostratus

area


----------



## cabby

Location.


----------



## autostratus

satnav


----------



## jo662

Lost


----------



## autostratus

horizon


----------



## jo662

Distance


----------



## cabby

Travelled.


----------



## autostratus

touring


----------



## cabby

Sightseeing.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Photographs


----------



## Wilmannie

snaps


----------



## cabby

Gin.


----------



## autostratus

sling


----------



## cabby

stones.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Jagger


----------



## cabby

Sugar.


----------



## autostratus

soap


----------



## cabby

television.


----------



## autostratus

entertainment


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Cube


----------



## cabby

Box.


----------



## autostratus

cutter


----------



## jo662

Cigar


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Cuban


----------



## jo662

Heels


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Stiletto


----------



## autostratus

Italian


----------



## jo662

Icecream


----------



## autostratus

parlour


----------



## jo662

Games


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Pastimes


----------



## autostratus

bridge


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Kwai


----------



## autostratus

condo


----------



## DJMotorhomer

minimum lol


----------



## autostratus

temperature


----------



## DJMotorhomer

regulo


----------



## autostratus

regulator


----------



## cabby

Adjudicator


----------



## autostratus

applicator


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Instrument


----------



## autostratus

violin


----------



## cabby

String


----------



## jo662

Bow


----------



## bognormike

curtsy


----------



## cabby

Dance


----------



## jo662

Hall


----------



## autostratus

porter


----------



## jo662

House


----------



## cabby

Bungalow.


----------



## jo662

Residence


----------



## autostratus

home


----------



## cabby

Retired.


----------



## autostratus

Bliss


----------



## jo662

Dream


----------



## cabby

Nightmare


----------



## jo662

Winter


----------



## bognormike

summer


----------



## jo662

Season


----------



## autostratus

salt


----------



## jo662

Beef


----------



## autostratus

complain


----------



## cabby

Resolve.


----------



## autostratus

arbitrate


----------



## jo662

Decision


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Choice


----------



## jo662

Choose


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Pick


----------



## autostratus

axe


----------



## jo662

Cuts


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Abrations


----------



## jo662

Bandage


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Strapping


----------



## cabby

Leather.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Whip


----------



## autostratus

government


----------



## jo662

Opposition


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Shambles


----------



## cabby

Riot.


----------



## jo662

Anarchy


----------



## autostratus

lawless


----------



## cabby

Sherif


----------



## autostratus

Dodge


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Jeep


----------



## jo662

Renagade


----------



## cabby

mercenary


----------



## autostratus

unscrupulous


----------



## jo662

Salesmen


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Rep


----------



## jo662

Repitition


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Again


----------



## cabby

Again.


----------



## autostratus

(a) loss


----------



## bognormike

bereavement


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Sadness


----------



## autostratus

tears


----------



## cabby

crocodile


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Reptile


----------



## autostratus

lizard


----------



## DJMotorhomer

preditor


----------



## jo662

Alien


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Alf (Alien Life Form)


----------



## jo662

Garnett


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Jewel


----------



## jo662

Crown


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Coin


----------



## cabby

doublet.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

entendre


----------



## autostratus

suggestive


----------



## cabby

biscuit.


----------



## jo662

Barrel


----------



## autostratus

cooper


----------



## cabby

Mini.


----------



## bognormike

maxi


----------



## autostratus

skirt


----------



## bognormike

beef


----------



## autostratus

gripe


----------



## jo662

Water


----------



## bognormike

margin


----------



## cabby

pencil.


----------



## jo662

Sharpener


----------



## autostratus

stone


----------



## cabby

Scissors.


----------



## autostratus

dressmaker


----------



## cabby

Dummy.


----------



## autostratus

baby


----------



## DJMotorhomer

offspring


----------



## cabby

bedspring


----------



## Drew

Uncomfortable


----------



## autostratus

*unnatural*


----------



## cabby

synthetic


----------



## Drew

Fibres


----------



## jo662

Fruit


----------



## autostratus

juice


----------



## Drew

Carton


----------



## autostratus

box


----------



## Drew

Coffin


----------



## cabby

Hearse.


----------



## Drew

Horse


----------



## autostratus

chestnut


----------



## Drew

Spanish


----------



## cabby

Fly.


----------



## autostratus

spray


----------



## jo662

Hair


----------



## Drew

Barnet


----------



## bognormike

Garnet


----------



## Drew

Silicate


----------



## autostratus

paint


----------



## Drew

Varnish


----------



## cabby

wood


----------



## Drew

Lumber


----------



## autostratus

lumbar


----------



## Drew

Backache


----------



## autostratus

massage


----------



## Drew

Reflexology


----------



## cabby

Bumps.


----------



## autostratus

(a) daisy


----------



## cabby

flower


----------



## suedew

power


----------



## JanHank

Line


----------



## jo662

Washing


----------



## cabby

Bold


----------



## jo662

Brave


----------



## cabby

hussar.


----------



## autostratus

hussy


----------



## Drew

Brazen


----------



## autostratus

shameless


----------



## Drew

Audacious


----------



## cabby

Brazen.


----------



## jo662

Hussey


----------



## Drew

knickerless


----------



## autostratus

Parsons


----------



## Drew

Nose


----------



## cabby

Knows.


----------



## Drew

Realise


----------



## autostratus

attain


----------



## Drew

Establish


----------



## cabby

ment.


----------



## Drew

Excitement


----------



## bognormike

Amuse


----------



## Drew

Tickle


----------



## autostratus

trout


----------



## Drew

Pout.


----------



## autostratus

petulant


----------



## Drew

Querulous.


----------



## bognormike

queer


----------



## autostratus

peculiar


----------



## cabby

odd.


----------



## rayrecrok

different.


ray.


----------



## cabby

similar.


----------



## autostratus

comparable


----------



## Wilmannie

like


----------



## Drew

Identical


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Twins


----------



## Drew

Dizygotic.


----------



## autostratus

monozygotic


----------



## cabby

identical(again)


----------



## autostratus

same (again?)

[Cheers!]


----------



## rayrecrok

clone


ray.


----------



## Drew

Replicate.


----------



## autostratus

reproduce


----------



## Drew

Transcribe.


----------



## autostratus

music


----------



## Drew

Erato.


----------



## autostratus

godess


----------



## cabby

Venus.


----------



## rayrecrok

planet


ray.


----------



## Drew

Elliptical.


----------



## autostratus

trainer


----------



## cabby

Boot.


----------



## Drew

Overshoe.


----------



## autostratus

overshoot


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rapids


----------



## cabby

shallows


----------



## Drew

Unintelligent.


----------



## autostratus

duffer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thicko


----------



## jo662

Dunce


----------



## Drew

Galah.


----------



## rayrecrok

Cockatoo

ray.


----------



## Drew

Kakatua


----------



## autostratus

bird!


----------



## Drew

Ornithophobia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hitchcock


----------



## Drew

Psycho.


----------



## bognormike

analysis


----------



## Drew

Evaluation.


----------



## autostratus

Elevation


----------



## cabby

contours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Breasticles


----------



## Drew

Album


----------



## autostratus

_albumin_


----------



## cabby

Aluminum.


----------



## Drew

Bauxite.


----------



## jo662

Rocks


----------



## cabby

Blackpool


----------



## jo662

Donkeys


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Beaches


----------



## Drew

Shingle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Married, hic


----------



## cabby

separated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Akimbo


----------



## Drew

Outstretched.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pandy


----------



## autostratus

extended


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Time


----------



## autostratus

added


----------



## Drew

Append.


----------



## autostratus

stipend


----------



## Drew

Expenses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

politicians


----------



## Drew

Manipulator.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

spinner


----------



## Drew

Fishing.


----------



## autostratus

trawler


----------



## cabby

Troll.


----------



## Drew

Dwarf.


----------



## autostratus

x seven


----------



## Drew

Heptad.


----------



## cabby

septuplets


----------



## Drew

Painful.


----------



## autostratus

stressful


----------



## Drew

Fraught.


----------



## cabby

expensive.


----------



## jo662

Costly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brexit

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Drew

MacBook.


----------



## autostratus

overpriced


----------



## cabby

perfect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wobbly


----------



## Drew

Noit'snot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weebleish


----------



## Drew

Steadfast


----------



## cabby

brilliant


----------



## Drew

Inventive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Futuristic


----------



## Drew

Fantasy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Island


----------



## Drew

Atoll.


----------



## autostratus

(Atoll)...booth


----------



## Drew

Cubbyhole.


----------



## bognormike

locker


----------



## Drew

Coffer.


----------



## cabby

Till.


----------



## Drew

Fertilize.


----------



## autostratus

fertile


----------



## cabby

infantile.


----------



## bognormike

baby


----------



## Drew

Neonate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Infantile.


----------



## Drew

Puerile.


----------



## autostratus

immature


----------



## Drew

Crude.


----------



## cabby

Oil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Virgin.


----------



## cabby

rumour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lies


----------



## cabby

Lays.


----------



## autostratus

laze


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Haze


----------



## Drew

Befuddlement.


----------



## autostratus

puzzled


----------



## bognormike

Confused


----------



## rayrecrok

elderly

ray.


----------



## Drew

Septuagenarian.


----------



## cabby

November.


----------



## autostratus

fireworks


----------



## Drew

Pyrotechnics.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pyromania


----------



## Drew

Arson.


----------



## cabby

match.


----------



## autostratus

referee


----------



## rayrecrok

judge


ray.


----------



## Drew

Assessor.


----------



## aldra

Assessed


----------



## Drew

Computed.


----------



## cabby

Digital.


----------



## Drew

Analogue.


----------



## autostratus

*catalogue
*


----------



## Drew

Inventory.


----------



## cabby

List.


----------



## Drew

Tally.


----------



## cabby

Ho.


----------



## rayrecrok

Santa


ray.


----------



## autostratus

claws


----------



## aldra

Lobster


----------



## autostratus

mobster


----------



## bognormike

thug


----------



## Drew

Yardie.


----------



## cabby

Gangster.


----------



## Drew

Brigand.


----------



## jo662

Hoodlum


----------



## cabby

Hooligan


----------



## autostratus

delinquent


----------



## Drew

Unruly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Unkempt


----------



## Drew

Grotty.


----------



## cabby

rubbish


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Refuse


----------



## Drew

Repudiate.


----------



## autostratus

deny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Politicians


----------



## Drew

Manipulator.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Womanipulator 


(no sexism in here please)


----------



## autostratus

controller


----------



## Drew

Referee.


----------



## cabby

Repeats.


----------



## Drew

Rehearse.


----------



## cabby

hearse.


----------



## jo662

Limousine


----------



## Drew

Sedan.


----------



## cabby

Sedate.


----------



## Drew

Tranquillise.


----------



## cabby

Sleep.


----------



## Drew

Beauty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Scotland


----------



## Drew

Caledonia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sloy


----------



## rayrecrok

hydroelectric


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

POWER

Was up there a few weeks ago


----------



## autostratus

Kev
I can look at your pics on other pages.
Let's keep this forum to WORD ASSOCIATION.

One word answers please and no pics.


----------



## Drew

Potentiality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry.


----------



## autostratus

apology (accepted)


----------



## Drew

Vindicate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shock


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## Drew

Electrophobia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Power


----------



## Drew

Megalomania.


----------



## autostratus

despot


----------



## Drew

Autarch.


----------



## cabby

Commander.


----------



## Drew

Muckamuck.


----------



## autostratus

authoritarian


----------



## Drew

Repressive.


----------



## bognormike

tory


----------



## cabby

canyon.


----------



## jo662

Grand


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Smashing


----------



## bognormike

glass


----------



## autostratus

ceiling


----------



## rayrecrok

suspended 

ray.


----------



## cabby

rope.


----------



## autostratus

hangman


----------



## rayrecrok

game


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grouse


----------



## Drew

Cavil.


----------



## cabby

Anvil


----------



## autostratus

horseshoe


----------



## Drew

Quoits.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hoopla


----------



## Drew

Fairground.


----------



## rayrecrok

stall


ray.


----------



## cabby

start.


----------



## autostratus

plug


----------



## Drew

Promote.


----------



## jo662

Poster


----------



## Drew

Affiche.


----------



## jo662

Advertise


----------



## cabby

Sell.


----------



## jo662

Purchase


----------



## Drew

Procure.


----------



## jo662

Source


----------



## rayrecrok

sauce


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heinz


----------



## cabby

Meanz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Farts


----------



## Drew

Malodour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trump


----------



## Drew

Eclipse.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blades


----------



## autostratus

razor


----------



## Drew

Sharp.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Practices


----------



## Drew

Enactment.


----------



## cabby

Play.


----------



## jo662

store


----------



## Drew

Armoury


----------



## jo662

Weapons


----------



## Drew

Conflict.


----------



## jo662

Battle


----------



## autostratus

Abbey


----------



## cabby

National.


----------



## jo662

Lottery


----------



## autostratus

pottery


----------



## cabby

Plate


----------



## rayrecrok

silver


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dollar


----------



## autostratus

exchange


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

& Mart


----------



## Drew

Market.


----------



## bognormike

Forces


----------



## rayrecrok

armed


ray.


----------



## cabby

Ahmed.


----------



## autostratus

harmed


----------



## cabby

harmless.


----------



## Drew

Wholesome.


----------



## rayrecrok

filling


ray.


----------



## Drew

Cushioning.


----------



## cabby

settee.


----------



## autostratus

sooty


----------



## Drew

Burner.


----------



## rayrecrok

after


ray.


----------



## autostratus

noon


----------



## Drew

High.


----------



## autostratus

flyer


----------



## cabby

circular.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tour


----------



## Drew

Peregrination.


----------



## rayrecrok

meandering 


ray.


----------



## cabby

rambling


----------



## jo662

Remainers


----------



## Wilmannie

Leftovers


----------



## autostratus

detritus


----------



## Drew

Wreckage.


----------



## cabby

rubbish


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## Drew

Stockpile.


----------



## cabby

accumulate


----------



## jo662

Hoard


----------



## Drew

Aggregation.


----------



## autostratus

obligation


----------



## rayrecrok

commitment


ray.


----------



## cabby

Politician.


----------



## Drew

Statesman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trump


----------



## Drew

Outrival.


----------



## rayrecrok

surpass


ray.


----------



## Drew

cap.


----------



## rayrecrok

flat


ray.


----------



## cabby

World.


----------



## Drew

Planet.


----------



## autostratus

earth


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

worm


----------



## Drew

Helminthophobia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

scoleciphobia


----------



## Drew

Phobia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phoebe


----------



## Drew

Flycatcher.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Swatter


----------



## Drew

Splat.


----------



## rayrecrok

squash


ray.


----------



## Drew

Macerate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Loo


----------



## Drew

Game.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Set...


----------



## autostratus

scoleciphobia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wriggly


----------



## autostratus

belly-dancer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Youtube


----------



## rayrecrok

video


ray.


----------



## cabby

Film


----------



## autostratus

silent


----------



## Drew

Deafness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pardon?


----------



## Drew

*Deafness*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ouch :d


----------



## autostratus

pain


----------



## Drew

Suffering.


----------



## rayrecrok

suffragettes


ray.


----------



## autostratus

voting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leave


----------



## Drew

Vamoose.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ttfn


----------



## rayrecrok

Young


ray


----------



## Drew

Juvenile.


----------



## autostratus

immature


----------



## Drew

Green.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nubile


----------



## autostratus

mobile


----------



## rayrecrok

phone


ray.


----------



## jo662

Warehouse


----------



## autostratus

Amazon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drone


----------



## autostratus

camera


----------



## rayrecrok

camara


ray.


----------



## Drew

Shutter.


----------



## autostratus

shunter


----------



## rayrecrok

railway


ray.


----------



## cabby

track.


----------



## autostratus

trail


----------



## rayrecrok

path


ray.


----------



## Drew

Psychopath.


----------



## autostratus

cyclepath


----------



## cabby

Pavement


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Causeway


----------



## Drew

Giant.


----------



## cabby

Midget


----------



## Drew

Pygmy.


----------



## autostratus

Africa


----------



## Drew

Afrikaans.


----------



## autostratus

Language


----------



## Drew

Repulsive.


----------



## autostratus

offensive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Assault


----------



## Drew

Invasion.


----------



## autostratus

inversion


----------



## cabby

Infraction.


----------



## Drew

Dereliction.


----------



## cabby

abandoned.


----------



## Drew

Uninhabited.


----------



## Wilmannie

peaceful


----------



## jo662

Relaxing


----------



## Drew

Mitigate.


----------



## bognormike

Gate


----------



## Drew

Sluice.


----------



## autostratus

rinsing


----------



## rayrecrok

remove


ray.


----------



## cabby

Erase.


----------



## Drew

Eradicate.


----------



## bognormike

terminate


----------



## Drew

Abort.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cease


----------



## cabby

Stop.


----------



## Drew

Standstill.


----------



## rayrecrok

attention


ray.


----------



## Drew

Contemplation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stopped


----------



## Drew

Parked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

expired


----------



## autostratus

died


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Relinquished


----------



## autostratus

renounced


----------



## Drew

Repudiate.


----------



## rayrecrok

reject


ray.


----------



## Drew

Jettison.


----------



## autostratus

jetsam


----------



## Drew

Flotsam.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plastics


----------



## rayrecrok

synthetics


ray.


----------



## Drew

Spurious.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

False


----------



## Drew

Fallacious.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Imprecise


----------



## rayrecrok

inaccurate 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

wrong!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wrong


----------



## Drew

Transgression.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mmisdemeanour


----------



## cabby

Stray.


----------



## rayrecrok

sheep


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shearing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Slicing


----------



## Drew

Segment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grapefruit


----------



## cabby

Vino.


----------



## Drew

Inebriated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Collapsed


----------



## Drew

Disintegrated.


----------



## autostratus

demolished


----------



## jo662

Destroyed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fubar


----------



## cabby

snafu.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Naafi


----------



## Drew

Drambuie.


----------



## cabby

dram.


----------



## Drew

Amount.


----------



## jo662

Volume


----------



## cabby

cubic


----------



## jo662

Capacity


----------



## autostratus

Bandwidth


----------



## cabby

Bandstand


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Groupie


----------



## rayrecrok

band

ray.


----------



## autostratus

elastic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Knicker


----------



## rayrecrok

bolster :wink2:


ray.


----------



## cabby

Holster.


----------



## Drew

Colt.


----------



## autostratus

stallion


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Colt


----------



## Drew

Revolver.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Taxman???


----------



## Drew

Vat.


----------



## autostratus

wine


----------



## Drew

Plonk.


----------



## autostratus

plank


----------



## Drew

Board.


----------



## jo662

Game


----------



## cabby

Cricket.


----------



## Drew

Howsat.


----------



## autostratus

comfortably (thank you!)


----------



## cabby

manners.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grunted


----------



## autostratus

typical


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Expected


----------



## autostratus

expectorated


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Expectorant


----------



## autostratus

medicine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drugs


----------



## Drew

Hallucinogen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dope


----------



## Drew

Varnish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shiny


----------



## autostratus

disappear


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Reappear


----------



## autostratus

reaper


----------



## Drew

Grim.


----------



## autostratus

brothers


----------



## Drew

Sibling.


----------



## autostratus

sapling


----------



## Drew

Sequoia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Furry


----------



## cabby

Hide.


----------



## Drew

Seek.


----------



## autostratus

find


----------



## Drew

Ferret.


----------



## cabby

Trousers


----------



## caulkhead

Baggy


----------



## cabby

wobbly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ooooer


----------



## Drew

Teetery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Inebriated


----------



## autostratus

intoxicated


----------



## cabby

drunk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sozzled


----------



## rayrecrok

sizzle


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sputter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fade


----------



## Drew

Etiolate.


----------



## rayrecrok

feeble

ray.


----------



## Drew

Enervated.


----------



## autostratus

weaken


----------



## Drew

Acquiesce.


----------



## autostratus

accept


----------



## Drew

Accede.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Agree


----------



## Drew

Settle.


----------



## autostratus

resolve


----------



## Drew

Legislate.


----------



## cabby

Rule.


----------



## rayrecrok

monarchy


ray.


----------



## Drew

Despotism.


----------



## autostratus

republic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Republicanism


----------



## cabby

Communism


----------



## autostratus

(Animal) Farm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cartoon


----------



## Drew

Esquisse.


----------



## rayrecrok

sketch


ray.


----------



## cabby

Etch.


----------



## Drew

Deboss.


----------



## rayrecrok

stamp


ray.


----------



## autostratus

postage


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spensive


----------



## Drew

Spensive?

No such word, please stick to the "game" and don't spoil it for others.


----------



## Drew

International.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pass


----------



## cabby

ticket.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Punch


----------



## Drew

Drunk.


----------



## cabby

Sober.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Falling


----------



## autostratus

leaves


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Payment


----------



## rayrecrok

gone.:wink2:


ray.


----------



## cabby

Left.


----------



## Drew

Port.


----------



## cabby

Stern.


----------



## Drew

Rhadamanthine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stubborn


----------



## Drew

Contumacious.


----------



## rayrecrok

rebellious


ray.


----------



## autostratus

malcontent


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Argumentative


----------



## Drew

Oppugnant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Different


----------



## Drew

Disparate.


----------



## autostratus

dissimilar


----------



## rayrecrok

unalike 


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lookalike.


----------



## autostratus

doppelganger


----------



## cabby

Twins.


----------



## Drew

Twins.


----------



## cabby

Towers.


----------



## Drew

Overshadows.


----------



## bognormike

looms


----------



## rayrecrok

cotton


ray.


----------



## Drew

Egyptian.


----------



## autostratus

fabric


----------



## rayrecrok

clothes


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

sans


----------



## rayrecrok

sans-serif


ray.


----------



## Drew

Typeface.


----------



## cabby

Typist.


----------



## Drew

Clerkess.


----------



## cabby

Clerkenwell


----------



## Drew

Cathouses.


----------



## rayrecrok

feline


ray.


----------



## Drew

Leonine.


----------



## bognormike

nine


----------



## Drew

Ennead.


----------



## rayrecrok

group


ray.


----------



## Drew

Cooperative.


----------



## cabby

Uncooperative


----------



## bognormike

awkward


----------



## Drew

Maladroit.


----------



## rayrecrok

clumsy


ray.


----------



## cabby

headache.


----------



## Drew

Cephalalgy.


----------



## autostratus

concussion


----------



## rayrecrok

rugby


ray.


----------



## Drew

Songs.


----------



## autostratus

lullaby


----------



## Drew

Broadway.


----------



## autostratus

village


----------



## rayrecrok

people


ray.


----------



## autostratus

power


----------



## Drew

Leverage.


----------



## rayrecrok

moments


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chocolates


----------



## Drew

Obese.


----------



## rayrecrok

fat


ray.


----------



## cabby

thin.


----------



## Drew

Macilent.


----------



## rayrecrok

lean.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lissom.


----------



## cabby

Lithe.


----------



## Drew

Acrobatic.


----------



## rayrecrok

athlete


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sportsperson.


----------



## HermanHymer

olympian


----------



## Drew

Medalist.


----------



## HermanHymer

champion


----------



## Drew

Conqueror.


----------



## autostratus

jockey


----------



## Drew

Manoeuvre.


----------



## rayrecrok

swerve 


ray.


----------



## cabby

Crash.


----------



## HermanHymer

Splash


----------



## cabby

Spend.


----------



## Drew

Disburse.


----------



## cabby

Squander


----------



## Drew

Fritter.


----------



## rayrecrok

spam


ray.


----------



## Drew

Irrelevant.


----------



## cabby

Brexit.


----------



## Drew

Stirrer.


----------



## rayrecrok

spoon


ray.


----------



## Drew

Golf.


----------



## autostratus

widow


----------



## Drew

Merry.


----------



## cabby

Christmas.


----------



## Drew

Yuletide.


----------



## rayrecrok

festival


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pageant.


----------



## cabby

Parade.


----------



## Drew

Boardwalk.


----------



## rayrecrok

path


ray.


----------



## Drew

Strategy.


----------



## autostratus

tactics


----------



## rayrecrok

scheme


ray.


----------



## Drew

Conspiracy.


----------



## cabby

Gunpowder.


----------



## Drew

Plot.


----------



## cabby

cemetery


----------



## Drew

Catacomb.


----------



## rayrecrok

gallery


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

whispering


----------



## Drew

susurration.


----------



## rayrecrok

drone


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pontificate.


----------



## Wilmannie

bore


----------



## HermanHymer

shotgun


----------



## Wilmannie

pellet


----------



## rayrecrok

carp


ray.


----------



## Drew

Quibble.


----------



## cabby

Argue.j


----------



## Drew

Bicker.


----------



## autostratus

forum


----------



## cabby

Gripe.


----------



## Drew

Irritate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Troll


----------



## Drew

Ogre.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ogri (look it up)


----------



## Drew

Cartoon. (No need to)


----------



## cabby

Carton.(always needed)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Boxes


----------



## cabby

Kippers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Breakfast


----------



## Drew

Continental.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

shelf


----------



## Drew

Predella.


----------



## cabby

Staircase.


----------



## Drew

Heaven.


----------



## cabby

Hope.


----------



## Drew

Expectancy.


----------



## cabby

Pregnant


----------



## Drew

Parturient.


----------



## Wilmannie

Labour


----------



## Drew

Accouchement.


----------



## rayrecrok

childbirth


ray.


----------



## cabby

Result.


----------



## Drew

Denouement.


----------



## rayrecrok

resolution


ray.


----------



## autostratus

decision


----------



## Drew

Resoluteness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Firm.


----------



## Drew

Irreversible.


----------



## cabby

Ageing.


----------



## Drew

Senescence.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

deterioration


----------



## cabby

Malfunction.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

broke


----------



## Drew

Impecunious.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

penurious


----------



## Drew

Penniless.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

strapped


----------



## Drew

Thong.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Basque


----------



## Drew

Bodice.


----------



## rayrecrok

underwear


ray.


----------



## Drew

Boxers.


----------



## cabby

briefs.


----------



## Drew

Information.


----------



## rayrecrok

advice


ray.


----------



## bognormike

advise


----------



## Drew

Advocate.


----------



## cabby

Vacate.


----------



## autostratus

vacillate


----------



## Drew

Abandon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

leave


----------



## cabby

eject.


----------



## rayrecrok

remove


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dentist


----------



## Drew

Extraction.


----------



## rayrecrok

tooth


ray.


----------



## Drew

Denticulation.


----------



## HermanHymer

Orthodontics


----------



## Drew

Dentures


----------



## rayrecrok

false


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

ersatz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

False.


----------



## cabby

False


----------



## HermanHymer

wannabee


----------



## rayrecrok

aspirations


ray.


----------



## Drew

Nobody's.


----------



## HermanHymer

fool


----------



## Drew

Dipstick.


----------



## cabby

Measurement.


----------



## Drew

Micrometer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nanometer


----------



## Drew

Quintal.


----------



## rayrecrok

metric


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Imperial


----------



## Drew

Imperatorial.


----------



## cabby

Royal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

flush


----------



## Drew

Overflowing.


----------



## cabby

Cup.


----------



## rayrecrok

size


ray.


----------



## Drew

Avoirdupois.


----------



## jo662

Weight


----------



## Harrers

Patience


----------



## Drew

Pertinacity.


----------



## autostratus

perspicasity


----------



## Drew

Perspicacity.


----------



## autostratus

spelling (oops!)


----------



## rayrecrok

letters


ray


----------



## cabby

Nouns.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nuns


----------



## Drew

Canoness.


----------



## rayrecrok

boss


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wife


----------



## Drew

Uxoricide.


----------



## cabby

Husband.


----------



## rayrecrok

man

ray.


----------



## Drew

Androcracy.


----------



## rayrecrok

authority



ray.


----------



## Drew

Sovereignty.


----------



## cabby

charter


----------



## rayrecrok

boat


ray.


----------



## autostratus

train


----------



## Drew

Concatention.


----------



## Wilmannie

what?


----------



## Drew

Concatenation. (misspelling)

Apologies, missed out the "a".


----------



## rayrecrok

link


ray.


----------



## cabby

Chain.


----------



## Drew

Manacle.


----------



## cabby

Barnacle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Binacle


----------



## rayrecrok

compass


ray.


----------



## Drew

Parameters.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Perambulate


----------



## Drew

Peregrinate.


----------



## Harrers

Pomegranate


----------



## Drew

Gelatinous.


----------



## cabby

Jelly,


----------



## Drew

Wobbly.


----------



## cabby

Wibbly


----------



## Harrers

Pig


----------



## HermanHymer

Roast


----------



## rayrecrok

cook


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

crackling.... (shlurp, shlurp)


----------



## Drew

Concoct.


----------



## Harrers

story


----------



## HermanHymer

Christmas


----------



## Harrers

crispness


----------



## Drew

Crackling.


----------



## rayrecrok

cackling


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

geese


----------



## suedew

grease


----------



## HermanHymer

roasties


----------



## Drew

Toasties.


----------



## HermanHymer

jaffels


----------



## Drew

?????.

Cannot find in dictionary.


----------



## rayrecrok

sandwich:wink2: (jaffels)


ray.


----------



## Drew

Subway.


----------



## Harrers

underground


----------



## Drew

Clandestine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Secretive


----------



## Drew

Taciturn.


----------



## rayrecrok

silence


ray.


----------



## Drew

Taciturnity.


----------



## rayrecrok

reserved


ray.


----------



## Drew

Reticence.


----------



## rayrecrok

reserved


ray.


----------



## autostratus

withdrawn


----------



## Drew

Diffident.


----------



## autostratus

shy


----------



## Matchlock

Coy


----------



## Drew

Coquettish.


----------



## autostratus

flirtatious


----------



## Drew

Skittish.


----------



## cabby

coltish


----------



## Drew

Behaviour.


----------



## autostratus

suspicious


----------



## Drew

Mysterious.


----------



## rayrecrok

iffy


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tentative.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Carefully


----------



## Drew

Cautiously.


----------



## bognormike

steady


----------



## Drew

Soothe.


----------



## rayrecrok

comfort


ray.


----------



## cabby

console


----------



## Drew

Assuage.


----------



## autostratus

alleviate


----------



## rayrecrok

ease


ray.


----------



## Drew

Facilitate.


----------



## bognormike

enable


----------



## rayrecrok

on


ray.


----------



## Drew

Functioning.


----------



## cabby

responding.


----------



## Drew

Retaliate.


----------



## bognormike

revenge


----------



## HermanHymer

turds...no, nerds


----------



## Drew

dweep.


----------



## rayrecrok

creature


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lackey.


----------



## autostratus

slave


----------



## Drew

Odalisque.


----------



## cabby

Ottoman.


----------



## Drew

Seat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

car


----------



## autostratus

(car)bungle!


----------



## rayrecrok

Geoffrey


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Boycott&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## HermanHymer

refuseniks


----------



## Drew

Rebel.


----------



## HermanHymer

cause


----------



## Drew

Genesis.


----------



## autostratus

band


----------



## jo662

Group


----------



## Drew

Consociation.


----------



## cabby

Infatuation.


----------



## Drew

Passion.


----------



## cabby

Fruit.


----------



## autostratus

vegetables


----------



## Drew

Allotment.


----------



## autostratus

share


----------



## Drew

Moiety.


----------



## rayrecrok

portion


ray.


----------



## Drew

Serving.


----------



## rayrecrok

waiter


ray.


----------



## Drew

Flunkey.


----------



## rayrecrok

minion


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lacky


----------



## cabby

Lucky.


----------



## jo662

Charm


----------



## cabby

Bracelet


----------



## rayrecrok

handcuffs


ray.


----------



## jo662

Houdini


----------



## Drew

Manacle.


----------



## jo662

Prisoner


----------



## Drew

Internee.


----------



## autostratus

intern


----------



## Drew

Incarcerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

cell


ray.


----------



## cabby

phone.


----------



## jo662

Box


----------



## Drew

Compass.


----------



## rayrecrok

directions


ray.


----------



## autostratus

signpost


----------



## jo662

Lands End


----------



## Drew

Atlantic.


----------



## rayrecrok

Cod


ray.


----------



## cabby

Piece.


----------



## Drew

Segment.


----------



## rayrecrok

portion


ray.


----------



## Drew

Percentage.


----------



## suedew

proof


----------



## jo662

Reader


----------



## cabby

kindle.


----------



## jo662

Fire


----------



## HermanHymer

passion


----------



## Drew

Martyrdom.


----------



## rayrecrok

sacrifice


ray.


----------



## Drew

Renunciation.


----------



## autostratus

rejection


----------



## Drew

Ostracism.


----------



## rayrecrok

Coventry


ray.


----------



## Drew

Shunned.


----------



## cabby

union


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## rayrecrok

anniversary 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

waltz


----------



## Drew

Gamomania.


----------



## rayrecrok

proposal


ray.


----------



## jo662

Ask


----------



## cabby

refuse


----------



## Drew

Detritus.


----------



## rayrecrok

muck


ray.


----------



## cabby

Brass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Skint


----------



## rayrecrok

broke


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mended


----------



## suedew

fixed


----------



## jo662

Repaired


----------



## Drew

Darned.


----------



## cabby

Braised.


----------



## jo662

Welded


----------



## rayrecrok

stick


ray.


----------



## autostratus

insect


----------



## Drew

Repellant.


----------



## autostratus

repugnent


----------



## cabby

Ugly


----------



## Drew

Fruit.


----------



## autostratus

cocktail


----------



## rayrecrok

bar


ray.


----------



## Drew

Exclude.


----------



## rayrecrok

stop


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sign


----------



## rayrecrok

signature


ray.


----------



## cabby

name


----------



## Drew

Onomastic.


----------



## rayrecrok

origin


ray..


----------



## Drew

Ancestry


----------



## cabby

.com


----------



## jo662

Website


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Down.


----------



## autostratus

duck


----------



## Drew

Eschew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bless


----------



## cabby

Bliss.


----------



## autostratus

ignorance


----------



## Drew

Mindlessness.


----------



## HermanHymer

oblivion


----------



## Drew

Anonymity.


----------



## autostratus

Nameless


----------



## rayrecrok

obscure


ray.


----------



## Drew

Elliptical.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Egg.


----------



## autostratus

nest


----------



## rayrecrok

box


ray.


----------



## Drew

Compass.


----------



## cabby

\point


----------



## Drew

Decimal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

point


----------



## Drew

Blank.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

look


----------



## Drew

Appearance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Vanish.


----------



## Drew

Evanesce.


----------



## rayrecrok

dissipate


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dematerialise.


----------



## autostratus

disappear


----------



## cabby

gone


----------



## Drew

Spent.


----------



## autostratus

convictions


----------



## rayrecrok

punishment


ray.


----------



## autostratus

crime


----------



## rayrecrok

statistics


ray.


----------



## cabby

numbers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lies.


----------



## Drew

Supine.


----------



## HermanHymer

horizontal


----------



## Drew

Prostrate.


----------



## jo662

Gland


----------



## rayrecrok

stern


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sombre.


----------



## autostratus

ombre


----------



## rayrecrok

shaded


ray.


----------



## cabby

cool


----------



## autostratus

water


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Swimming


----------



## cabby

drowning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Baywatch


----------



## Drew

Superannuated.


----------



## autostratus

pension


----------



## rayrecrok

money


ray.


----------



## Drew

Prosperity.


----------



## HermanHymer

annuity


----------



## Drew

Yearly.


----------



## HermanHymer

weekly


----------



## Drew

Hebdomadary.


----------



## HermanHymer

Dromedary

(PS. Didn't know your word as an English one, Drew, only knew it as a French one... as in Charlie Hebdo). learn something new everyday!! That's why the brain's boiling over - too full.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hump


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Humph!


----------



## Drew

Information only.

Adj. hebdomadary - of or occurring every seven days; "a weekly visit"; "weekly paper". hebdomadal, weekly · periodic, periodical.


----------



## Drew

Humph.

Utterance.


----------



## rayrecrok

whinge


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

pom


----------



## jo662

Apple


----------



## Drew

Cider.


----------



## autostratus

aside


----------



## Drew

Detached.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Semi


----------



## Drew

Detached.


----------



## rayrecrok

separated


ray.


----------



## cabby

terrace


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Balcony


----------



## autostratus

unsafe


----------



## Drew

Hazardous.


----------



## rayrecrok

risky


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

behaviour


----------



## Drew

Ethology.


----------



## rayrecrok

biology


ray.


----------



## Drew

Organisms.


----------



## rayrecrok

life


ray.


----------



## Drew

Animate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Inanimate


----------



## rayrecrok

dead


ray.


----------



## cabby

loss.


----------



## Drew

Diminution.


----------



## autostratus

diminish


----------



## Drew

Vituperate.


----------



## rayrecrok

criticise


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lambaste.


----------



## rayrecrok

assault


ray.


----------



## Drew

Molest.


----------



## Wilmannie

pester


----------



## cabby

mortar


----------



## Wilmannie

board


----------



## Drew

Accommodation.


----------



## autostratus

bedrooms


----------



## cabby

hotel.


----------



## autostratus

foyer


----------



## Drew

Antechamber.


----------



## rayrecrok

entrance


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grand


----------



## Drew

Ostentatious.


----------



## HermanHymer

pretentious


----------



## Drew

Overambitious.


----------



## HermanHymer

bombastic


----------



## autostratus

bluster


----------



## Drew

Pleonastic.


----------



## cabby

politician


----------



## rayrecrok

parliament


ray.


----------



## autostratus

debate


----------



## Drew

Velitation.


----------



## HermanHymer

Drew said:


> Velitation.


Even Mr Google doesn't know this one, or are you having a dislexic moment?:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

a slight skirmish or controversy on my Google  


Skirmish.


----------



## Drew

Exactly the same in my dictionary.


----------



## rayrecrok

If you don't know a word wait until someone does. So


Skirmish

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fracas


----------



## autostratus

scuffle


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Skiffle


----------



## cabby

Lonny.


----------



## rayrecrok

Magazine


ray.


----------



## Drew

If you don't know a word wait until someone does. So


???


----------



## Drew

Magalogue.


----------



## rayrecrok

combination


ray.


----------



## Drew

Coalesence.


----------



## autostratus

coal


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Models


----------



## rayrecrok

fashion


ray.


----------



## Drew

Vogue.


----------



## cabby

magazine.


----------



## Drew

Magalogue.


----------



## autostratus

dictionary


----------



## Drew

Glossary.


----------



## autostratus

vocabulary


----------



## Drew

Thesaurus.


----------



## cabby

book.


----------



## rayrecrok

worm.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Helminthophobia.


----------



## cabby

Digest.


----------



## Drew

Conspectus.


----------



## rayrecrok

survey


ray.


----------



## autostratus

prospectus


----------



## cabby

Dreams.


----------



## moblee

Wet >


----------



## Drew

Mollycoddle.


----------



## rayrecrok

spoil.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Decompose.


----------



## autostratus

compose


----------



## HermanHymer

sonata


----------



## Drew

Movements.


----------



## cabby

Bowel.


----------



## rayrecrok

motion


ray.


----------



## Drew

Kinetophobia.


----------



## cabby

Kinetics


----------



## autostratus

dynamics


----------



## rayrecrok

forces


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

evil


----------



## autostratus

witch


----------



## moblee

Hazel


----------



## Drew

Eyes.


----------



## autostratus

Right!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

mess


----------



## Drew

Entanglement.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Marriage


----------



## cabby

Divorce.


----------



## Drew

Dissever.


----------



## rayrecrok

separate


ray.


----------



## Drew

Secede.


----------



## autostratus

withdraw


----------



## Drew

Decamp.


----------



## rayrecrok

Relocate


ray.


----------



## Drew

Flit.


----------



## autostratus

scarper


----------



## Drew

Scrumping.


----------



## rayrecrok

apples


ray.


----------



## Drew

Rosaceae.


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## jo662

Values


----------



## Drew

Principles.


----------



## autostratus

principal


----------



## Drew

Chancellor.


----------



## autostratus

government


----------



## Drew

Incumbency.


----------



## rayrecrok

elections


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

nominations


----------



## autostratus

deposit


----------



## HermanHymer

cash


----------



## cabby

Jonny


----------



## Drew

Chess.


----------



## rayrecrok

board


ray.


----------



## Drew

Accommodation.


----------



## autostratus

lodging


----------



## Drew

Establisment


----------



## rayrecrok

authority


ray.


----------



## Drew

Avowal.


----------



## autostratus

a consonant


----------



## rayrecrok

sound.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Uninjured.


----------



## autostratus

fit


----------



## Drew

Ebullition.


----------



## cabby

escapism


----------



## Drew

Distraction.


----------



## autostratus

contraction


----------



## Drew

Diminution.


----------



## cabby

ammunition.


----------



## Drew

Projectiles.


----------



## HermanHymer

Vomiting


----------



## Drew

Regurgitate.


----------



## rayrecrok

hurl


ray.


----------



## autostratus

chuck


----------



## Drew

Abandon.


----------



## HermanHymer

hope


----------



## jo662

Glory


----------



## Drew

Grandeur.


----------



## HermanHymer

Splendour


----------



## rayrecrok

fancy.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

dress


----------



## Drew

Apparel.


----------



## cabby

wardrobe


----------



## bognormike

Lion


----------



## cabby

film.


----------



## rayrecrok

critic


ray.


----------



## Drew

Denigrator.


----------



## rayrecrok

belittle


ray.


----------



## autostratus

disparage


----------



## Drew

Vituperate.


----------



## autostratus

castigate


----------



## Drew

Objurgate.


----------



## HermanHymer

chastise


----------



## Drew

Flagellate.


----------



## rayrecrok

flog


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tan.


----------



## Wilmannie

leather


----------



## Drew

Tanning.


----------



## rayrecrok

India.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rubber


----------



## cabby

eraser


----------



## jo662

Erode


----------



## Drew

Undermine.


----------



## autostratus

collapse


----------



## rayrecrok

buckle.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

belt


----------



## jo662

Braces


----------



## autostratus

strengthens


----------



## Drew

Consolidate.


----------



## autostratus

unite


----------



## Drew

Homogenise.


----------



## rayrecrok

blend


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hotchpotch.


----------



## rayrecrok

mess


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dining


----------



## Drew

Alfresco.


----------



## autostratus

mosquitoes!


----------



## Drew

Bloodsuckers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leaches


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Accountants


----------



## autostratus

accountability


----------



## Drew

Answerability.


----------



## autostratus

responsibility


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pass


----------



## Drew

Defile.


----------



## autostratus

desecrate


----------



## HermanHymer

despoil


----------



## Drew

Vandalise.


----------



## autostratus

damage


----------



## Drew

Detrition.


----------



## autostratus

erosion


----------



## Drew

Weathering.


----------



## rayrecrok

rust


ray.


----------



## cabby

Decay.


----------



## Drew

Atrophy.


----------



## autostratus

apprise :wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

inform.


ray.


----------



## cabby

appraise.


----------



## Drew

Evaluate.


----------



## rayrecrok

weigh.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Belabour.


----------



## rayrecrok

thrash.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Victorious.


----------



## autostratus

anthem


----------



## Drew

Canticle.


----------



## autostratus

chant


----------



## Drew

Cantillate.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hebrew


ray.


----------



## Drew

Semitic.


----------



## autostratus

systematic


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Methodical


----------



## rayrecrok

anal.


ray.


----------



## jo662

painful :surprise:


----------



## cabby

Painless.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Smooth


----------



## rayrecrok

plane


ray.


----------



## jo662

Aircraft


----------



## Drew

Helicopter.


----------



## rayrecrok

chopper


ray.


----------



## autostratus

axe


----------



## Drew

Tomahawk.


----------



## cabby

chopper.


----------



## rayrecrok

bike

ray.


----------



## Drew

Hornets.


----------



## autostratus

football


----------



## rayrecrok

game.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Divertissement.


----------



## rayrecrok

French.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Gallic


----------



## rayrecrok

shrug.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Wars.


----------



## HermanHymer

roses


----------



## autostratus

chocolates


----------



## Drew

Cacao.


----------



## HermanHymer

cocoa


----------



## rayrecrok

hot.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Oppressive.


----------



## HermanHymer

regime


----------



## Drew

Pattern.


----------



## rayrecrok

sewing


ray.


----------



## Drew

Embroider.


----------



## rayrecrok

embellish


ray.


----------



## Drew

Festoon.


----------



## autostratus

adorn


----------



## bognormike

Decorate


----------



## rayrecrok

paint


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Artist


----------



## autostratus

portrait


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Landscape


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Artist


----------



## DJMotorhomer

picasso


----------



## autostratus

picallo


----------



## rayrecrok

instrument


ray.


----------



## Drew

Micrometer.


----------



## cabby

Slide


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rule


----------



## rayrecrok

power


ray.


----------



## autostratus

glory


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hole


----------



## Drew

Penetrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

inject

ray.


----------



## Drew

Inculcate.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Filthy lol


----------



## Drew

Contaminated.


----------



## autostratus

polluted


----------



## Drew

Besmirch.


----------



## rayrecrok

detract.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

divert


----------



## Drew

Deflect.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Rebound


----------



## Drew

Ricochet.


----------



## rayrecrok

bounce.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Resile.


----------



## bognormike

Reside


----------



## rayrecrok

place.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Whereabouts.


----------



## autostratus

location?


----------



## Drew

Locality.


----------



## rayrecrok

neibourhood 

ray.


----------



## autostratus

community


----------



## rayrecrok

policing.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

controlling


----------



## cabby

controller


----------



## rayrecrok

Potentiometer.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Electromotive.


----------



## autostratus

force


----------



## cabby

Feed,


----------



## Drew

Nourishment.


----------



## autostratus

sustenance


----------



## rayrecrok

feed


ray.


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## rayrecrok

play.


ray.


----------



## cabby

dough.


----------



## rayrecrok

money


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bags


----------



## Drew

Commandeer.


----------



## HermanHymer

hijack


----------



## Drew

Appropriate.


----------



## autostratus

suitable


----------



## rayrecrok

OK.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yah


----------



## autostratus

-borough


----------



## cabby

County


----------



## rayrecrok

court. 


ray.


----------



## cabby

Judge


----------



## Drew

Appraise.


----------



## rayrecrok

weigh


ray.


----------



## Drew

Belabour.


----------



## autostratus

bombard


----------



## Drew

Torpedo.


----------



## rayrecrok

weapon.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Armoury.


----------



## rayrecrok

armour


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Shield


----------



## cabby

protect


----------



## autostratus

defence


----------



## Drew

Armaments.


----------



## rayrecrok

military.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cross


----------



## Drew

Apoplectic.


----------



## rayrecrok

stroke.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Apoplexy.


----------



## autostratus

sorry!


----------



## Drew

Penitent.


----------



## rayrecrok

sorrowful.


ray.


----------



## jo662

woeful


----------



## Drew

Disconsolate.


----------



## autostratus

downhearted


----------



## Drew

Crestfallen.


----------



## autostratus

depressed


----------



## rayrecrok

ill.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Valetudinarian.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hypochondriac.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Maladjusted.


----------



## autostratus

malady


----------



## rayrecrok

disease.


ray.


----------



## cabby

inoculation


----------



## Drew

Trypanophobia.


----------



## rayrecrok

phobia.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fear...


----------



## rayrecrok

Adrenalin 


ray.


----------



## Drew

Epinephrine.


----------



## autostratus

injection


----------



## cabby

rejection


----------



## Drew

Blackballing.


----------



## autostratus

exclude


----------



## Drew

Ostracise.


----------



## rayrecrok

expel


ray.


----------



## Drew

Disgorge.


----------



## cabby

Retch


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wretch


----------



## rayrecrok

urchin


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sea


----------



## Drew

Thalassic.


----------



## rayrecrok

oceans.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tide.


----------



## autostratus

time


----------



## Drew

Erratically.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Irregular


----------



## cabby

Static


----------



## Drew

Lifeless.


----------



## autostratus

corpse


----------



## HermanHymer

giggle


----------



## Drew

Chortle.


----------



## HermanHymer

mirth


----------



## Drew

Euphoria.


----------



## autostratus

_euphonium_


----------



## Drew

Brass.


----------



## cabby

Muck


----------



## Nick5912

Horse


----------



## rayrecrok

shoe.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Horn


----------



## Drew

Keratin.


----------



## autostratus

shampoo


----------



## Drew

Degrease.


----------



## Wilmannie

dry


----------



## Drew

Desiccate.


----------



## Wilmannie

coconut


----------



## jo662

Shy


----------



## cabby

shyster


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mouthpiece


----------



## Drew

Intermediary.


----------



## autostratus

mediator


----------



## Drew

Conciliator.


----------



## cabby

idiot.


----------



## autostratus

idiotic


----------



## rayrecrok

barmy


ray.


----------



## autostratus

balmy


----------



## Drew

Perfumed.


----------



## rayrecrok

stink.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Skunk


----------



## autostratus

skulk


----------



## rayrecrok

stealth.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Clandestineness.


----------



## HermanHymer

surreptitious


----------



## Drew

Sneaky.


----------



## HermanHymer

deviant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Defiant


----------



## Drew

Bellicose.


----------



## HermanHymer

belligerent


----------



## rayrecrok

hostile. 


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pugnacious.


----------



## autostratus

threatening


----------



## Drew

Admonitory.


----------



## rayrecrok

scold.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Chide.


----------



## autostratus

castigate


----------



## Drew

Wigging.


----------



## rayrecrok

earwigging.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Overhear.


----------



## autostratus

overheat


----------



## rayrecrok

sweat.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Glow


----------



## aldra

Worm


----------



## Drew

Invertebrate.


----------



## autostratus

snails


----------



## Drew

Phylum.


----------



## bognormike

Film:smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok

layer


ray.


----------



## Drew

Veneer.


----------



## autostratus

painter?


----------



## rayrecrok

house.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Accommodate.


----------



## rayrecrok

Chamber


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Echo


----------



## Drew

Reverberate.


----------



## bognormike

Shake


----------



## Drew

Agitate.


----------



## rayrecrok

wash.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

launder


----------



## Drew

Money.


----------



## cabby

currency


----------



## bognormike

Currants


----------



## Drew

Grossulariaceae.


----------



## Nick5912

Gooseberry


----------



## Drew

Ribes.


----------



## rayrecrok

plants.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

evidence


----------



## jo662

Proof


----------



## bognormike

Reader


----------



## aldra

Bookworm


----------



## autostratus

game


----------



## Drew

Enthusiastic.


----------



## rayrecrok

eager.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Beaver


----------



## Drew

Visor.


----------



## Nick5912

Add


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

divide


----------



## rayrecrok

part.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Red


----------



## autostratus

flag


----------



## HermanHymer

blue


----------



## rayrecrok

depressed.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

moody


----------



## Drew

Vermilion.


----------



## rayrecrok

pigment.


ray.


----------



## cabby

shades


----------



## Drew

Shadows.


----------



## autostratus

follows


----------



## Drew

Devotee.


----------



## HermanHymer

swami


----------



## Drew

Master.


----------



## HermanHymer

Slave


----------



## Drew

Hierodule.


----------



## autostratus

history


----------



## Drew

Chronicle.


----------



## cabby

Diary.


----------



## Drew

Engagement.


----------



## cabby

Marriage


----------



## Drew

Connubial.


----------



## rayrecrok

spouses


ray.


----------



## Drew

Missus.


----------



## rayrecrok

woman.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Girlie.


----------



## rayrecrok

feminine 


ray.


----------



## cabby

Fatal.


----------



## Drew

Cataclysmic.


----------



## rayrecrok

destruction.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Obstruction


----------



## Drew

Restriction.


----------



## autostratus

strangle


----------



## bognormike

Throttle


----------



## Wilmannie

cable


----------



## Drew

Hawser.


----------



## rayrecrok

ships.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Chandler


----------



## Drew

Lifejackets.


----------



## autostratus

swimming


----------



## Drew

Snorkelling.


----------



## rayrecrok

UBoat.


ray.


----------



## cabby

torpedo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sweeties


----------



## Drew

Prostitutes.


----------



## rayrecrok

game.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pheasant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Plucker


----------



## cabby

turkey


----------



## Drew

Thanksgiving.


----------



## rayrecrok

America.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Trump


----------



## rayrecrok

methane.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hydrocarbon.


----------



## cabby

Hydro


----------



## Drew

Hydrocephalus.


----------



## cabby

Phalanx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Welcome.


----------



## Drew

Propitious.


----------



## autostratus

optimistic


----------



## rayrecrok

hope.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Anticipate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Predict


----------



## rayrecrok

clairvoyant 


ray.


----------



## Drew

Oracular.


----------



## autostratus

Dracula


----------



## rayrecrok

garlic


ray.


----------



## Drew

Alliaceous.


----------



## HermanHymer

Antibiotic


----------



## autostratus

infection


----------



## Nick5912

Disease


----------



## Drew

Microorganisms.


----------



## rayrecrok

tiny.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Infinitesimal.


----------



## cabby

minute


----------



## rayrecrok

angle.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Angel


----------



## Drew

Nonpareil.


----------



## suedew

help


----------



## Drew

Succour.


----------



## autostratus

assistance


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Roadside


----------



## rayrecrok

kerb.


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Edge


----------



## jo662

Trimmer


----------



## Drew

Sylphlike.


----------



## suedew

diaphanous (sp)


----------



## cabby

shape


----------



## Drew

Framework.


----------



## cabby

skeleton


----------



## autostratus

key


----------



## Drew

Quay.


----------



## rayrecrok

harbour


ray.


----------



## cabby

Grudge


----------



## Drew

Grievance.


----------



## autostratus

procedure


----------



## Drew

Stratagem.


----------



## cabby

Plan


----------



## Drew

Delineation.


----------



## rayrecrok

outline.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Demarcate.


----------



## autostratus

Demarcation


----------



## rayrecrok

zone.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Ozone


----------



## Drew

Layer.


----------



## cabby

section


----------



## Drew

Subdivision.


----------



## cabby

Subtraction


----------



## rayrecrok

minus.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Less.


----------



## autostratus

more


----------



## cabby

Addictive


----------



## autostratus

attractive


----------



## Drew

Pulchritudinous.


----------



## rayrecrok

beauty


ray.


----------



## autostratus

beast


----------



## Drew

Barbarian.


----------



## bognormike

Rugby


----------



## jo662

Union


----------



## Drew

Brotherhood.


----------



## cabby

Brethren


----------



## rayrecrok

religion


ray..


----------



## Drew

Presbyterianism.


----------



## autostratus

Methodism


----------



## Drew

Denomination.


----------



## rayrecrok

structure.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Edifice.


----------



## rayrecrok

hole


ray.


----------



## Drew

Predicament.


----------



## autostratus

situation


----------



## Drew

Employment.


----------



## cabby

wages


----------



## jo662

Salary


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Renumeration


----------



## Drew

Reward.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Prize


----------



## cabby

medal


----------



## Drew

Gong.


----------



## autostratus

disc


----------



## Drew

Identity.


----------



## rayrecrok

you.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Yours


----------



## autostratus

faithfully


----------



## Drew

Truly.


----------



## cabby

sincerely


----------



## Drew

Wholeheartedly.


----------



## cabby

halfheartedly


----------



## Drew

Heartily.


----------



## autostratus

cordially


----------



## Drew

Friendly.


----------



## autostratus

match


----------



## Drew

Emulate.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Mimick


----------



## cabby

copy


----------



## autostratus

imitate


----------



## Drew

Masquerade.


----------



## autostratus

masks


----------



## rayrecrok

mask.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Semblance.


----------



## cabby

Order.


----------



## Drew

Categorise.


----------



## rayrecrok

list.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

starboard


----------



## Drew

Safeguard.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Insurance


----------



## autostratus

policy


----------



## suedew

lottery


----------



## Drew

Sweepstake.


----------



## autostratus

gambling


----------



## rayrecrok

fever


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pyrexia.


----------



## rayrecrok

temperature.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Thermometer


----------



## autostratus

thermocouple


----------



## rayrecrok

sensor.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Reversing.


----------



## autostratus

reserving


----------



## HermanHymer

preserving


----------



## Drew

Conserve.


----------



## autostratus

converse


----------



## Drew

Confabulate.


----------



## rayrecrok

chat.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Chinwag.


----------



## rayrecrok

yap.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Woofed.


----------



## autostratus

barked


----------



## cabby

Mad


----------



## rayrecrok

angry.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

irate


----------



## Drew

Piqued.


----------



## autostratus

pointed!


----------



## Drew

Tapered.


----------



## rayrecrok

slope


ray.


----------



## Drew

Bajada.


----------



## autostratus

plain


----------



## rayrecrok

prairie

ray..


----------



## Drew

Grassland.


----------



## rayrecrok

savannah.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Havana


----------



## jo662

Cigar


----------



## autostratus

rollers


----------



## jo662

Curlers


----------



## autostratus

stylers


----------



## jo662

Straighteners


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Levelers


----------



## jo662

Spirit


----------



## Drew

Apparition.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Spook


----------



## rayrecrok

spy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Espy.


----------



## autostratus

perceive


----------



## rayrecrok

twig


ray.


----------



## Drew

Comprehend.


----------



## cabby

understand


----------



## Drew

Appreciate.


----------



## autostratus

value


----------



## Drew

Principles.


----------



## autostratus

foundations


----------



## Drew

Bedrock.


----------



## autostratus

base


----------



## cabby

camp.


----------



## Drew

Foppish.


----------



## autostratus

affected


----------



## Drew

Pretentious.


----------



## cabby

Pretender.


----------



## autostratus

Young


----------



## rayrecrok

infant.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Burgeoning.


----------



## rayrecrok

developing 


ray.


----------



## autostratus

evolving


----------



## Drew

Metamorphose.


----------



## autostratus

transform


----------



## rayrecrok

change.


ray.


----------



## cabby

different


----------



## Drew

Extraordinary.


----------



## cabby

Plain


----------



## autostratus

sight


----------



## cabby

telescope


----------



## Drew

Concertinaed.


----------



## autostratus

compressed


----------



## Drew

Scrunched.


----------



## rayrecrok

squeeze


ray.


----------



## Drew

Huddle.


----------



## rayrecrok

bunch


ray.


----------



## cabby

clasp


----------



## Drew

Embrace.


----------



## cabby

Entice


----------



## rayrecrok

lure


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pollock.


----------



## rayrecrok

fish.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

coelacanth


----------



## Drew

Spines.


----------



## rayrecrok

defence.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Vindication.


----------



## HermanHymer

justification


----------



## rayrecrok

alignment.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Position.


----------



## autostratus

Lotus


----------



## Drew

Nymphaea.


----------



## rayrecrok

plant.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Appliances.


----------



## autostratus

equipment


----------



## rayrecrok

kit.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Kat.


----------



## Drew

Neighbour.


----------



## rayrecrok

person.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Critter.


----------



## autostratus

Gritter


----------



## Drew

Machine.


----------



## suedew

etching


----------



## Drew

Engraving.


----------



## rayrecrok

print


ray.


----------



## autostratus

foot


----------



## cabby

sore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

point


----------



## cabby

Tap.


----------



## Drew

Borrow.


----------



## rayrecrok

money.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

lender


----------



## Drew

Moneybags.


----------



## autostratus

bank


----------



## cabby

Banker


----------



## rayrecrok

personal


ray.


----------



## autostratus

certainty?


----------



## Drew

Inevitability.


----------



## autostratus

predictable


----------



## rayrecrok

advance.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Overtures.


----------



## autostratus

orchestras


----------



## rayrecrok

fiddle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Manipulate.


----------



## autostratus

influence


----------



## cabby

booze


----------



## Drew

Hooch.


----------



## rayrecrok

brew.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Infuse.


----------



## autostratus

inspire


----------



## Drew

Enkindle.


----------



## autostratus

incinerate


----------



## Drew

Carbonise.


----------



## cabby

diamond.


----------



## Drew

Wedding.


----------



## rayrecrok

join


ray.


----------



## cabby

Asunder


----------



## autostratus

apart


----------



## Drew

Excluding.


----------



## suedew

extruding


----------



## rayrecrok

squeeze.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Wring.


----------



## cabby

Ring.


----------



## Drew

Tintinnabulate.


----------



## rayrecrok

sounds


ray.


----------



## autostratus

inlets


----------



## Drew

Waterways.


----------



## jo662

Canals


----------



## autostratus

canals


----------



## jo662

Snap!


----------



## Drew

Photograph.


----------



## rayrecrok

image.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Capture


----------



## Drew

Apprehend.


----------



## rayrecrok

collar. 


ray.


----------



## cabby

shirt


----------



## autostratus

collar


----------



## Drew

Accost.


----------



## cabby

retail.


----------



## HermanHymer

Merchant


----------



## rayrecrok

retail.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

wholesale


----------



## autostratus

warehouse


----------



## Drew

Repository.


----------



## rayrecrok

place.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Whereabouts.


----------



## rayrecrok

around.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

tuit


----------



## cabby

Location.


----------



## Drew

Locality.


----------



## rayrecrok

area.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

forecast


----------



## suedew

grim


----------



## autostratus

wintery


----------



## rayrecrok

weather.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Meteorology.


----------



## rayrecrok

chart.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

navigation


----------



## Drew

Helmsmanship.


----------



## autostratus

companionship


----------



## Drew

Mateyness.


----------



## cabby

belonging


----------



## autostratus

membership


----------



## Drew

Clanship.


----------



## autostratus

fellowship


----------



## rayrecrok

gang.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Navvies.


----------



## autostratus

canals


----------



## Drew

Waterway.


----------



## rayrecrok

cut.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Retrenchment.


----------



## rayrecrok

downsizing.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Shedding.


----------



## autostratus

disrobing


----------



## rayrecrok

undress.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Bareness.


----------



## autostratus

Baroness


----------



## suedew

heredity


----------



## Drew

Genetics.


----------



## rayrecrok

heredity.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Parentage.


----------



## autostratus

family


----------



## Drew

Offspring.


----------



## cabby

Spring.


----------



## Drew

Vernal.


----------



## autostratus

sunshine


----------



## Drew

Joyfulness.


----------



## rayrecrok

emotion.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

feeling


----------



## Drew

Tactility.


----------



## rayrecrok

touch.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Correspondence.


----------



## rayrecrok

letter


ray.


----------



## cabby

Stamp.


----------



## Drew

Hallmark.


----------



## autostratus

silver


----------



## Drew

Cutlery.


----------



## cabby

crockery.


----------



## Drew

Delph.


----------



## suedew

tulips


----------



## Drew

Lily.


----------



## jo662

Pad


----------



## cabby

iPad.


----------



## jo662

Tablet


----------



## Drew

Plaque.


----------



## autostratus

locusts


----------



## Drew

Plague


----------



## rayrecrok

London.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Capital.


----------



## autostratus

letters


----------



## cabby

Title


----------



## HermanHymer

heading


----------



## autostratus

travelling


----------



## rayrecrok

journey.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Route


----------



## autostratus

direction


----------



## Drew

Orientation.


----------



## autostratus

bearings


----------



## rayrecrok

ball.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Masquerade.


----------



## autostratus

mask


----------



## rayrecrok

protect.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tarpaulin


----------



## Wilmannie

cover


----------



## Drew

Alibi.


----------



## cabby

story.


----------



## Drew

Chronicle.


----------



## autostratus

record


----------



## cabby

Vinyl


----------



## rayrecrok

plastic.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pseudo.


----------



## autostratus

imitation


----------



## cabby

limitation


----------



## rayrecrok

control.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dominate


----------



## Drew

Overshadow.


----------



## rayrecrok

loom.


ray.


----------



## MEES

Weave


----------



## Drew

Fabricate.


----------



## cabby

Build.


----------



## autostratus

construct


----------



## rayrecrok

assemble.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Construct.


----------



## cabby

Copy.


----------



## Drew

Mimeograph.


----------



## cabby

Autograph.


----------



## autostratus

signature


----------



## Drew

Mark.


----------



## rayrecrok

time.


ray.


----------



## cabby

piece.


----------



## autostratus

chess


----------



## Drew

Bishop.


----------



## cabby

Queen.


----------



## rayrecrok

Monarch.


ray


----------



## Drew

Potentate.


----------



## autostratus

dictator


----------



## Drew

Oppressor.


----------



## rayrecrok

restraint


ray.


----------



## Neil54

Seatbelt


----------



## autostratus

passenger


----------



## Drew

Freeloader.


----------



## cabby

Cheat.


----------



## Drew

Subterfuge.


----------



## rayrecrok

deception.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

politician


----------



## Drew

Assemblyman.


----------



## cabby

politician.


----------



## rayrecrok

elected .


ray.


----------



## cabby

unelected.


----------



## autostratus

deselected


----------



## rayrecrok

removed.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Eradicate


----------



## autostratus

terminate


----------



## Drew

Conclude.


----------



## rayrecrok

end.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Kibosh.


----------



## rayrecrok

check.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Examine.


----------



## cabby

investigate.


----------



## Drew

Research.


----------



## autostratus

examination


----------



## rayrecrok

test.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Tube


----------



## autostratus

underground


----------



## rayrecrok

tunnel.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Excavate.


----------



## autostratus

discover


----------



## cabby

Find.


----------



## rayrecrok

fined.


ray.


----------



## suedew

revenue


----------



## cabby

Tax


----------



## autostratus

avoidance


----------



## rayrecrok

escape.

ray.


----------



## cabby

disappear


----------



## autostratus

invisible


----------



## jo662

Hidden


----------



## rayrecrok

covert:.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hide


----------



## Drew

Tanned.


----------



## rayrecrok

spanked.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Kinky.


----------



## Drew

Ringletted.


----------



## rayrecrok

hair.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Postiche.


----------



## autostratus

pastiche


----------



## Drew

Farrago.


----------



## rayrecrok

mixture.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Dolly.


----------



## autostratus

Hello!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hola


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bonjour


----------



## rayrecrok

foreign.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Europe


----------



## autostratus

Mainland


----------



## Drew

Important.


----------



## rayrecrok

value.


ray.


----------



## cabby

cost.


----------



## autostratus

benefit


----------



## cabby

good.


----------



## Drew

Okey–dokey.


----------



## rayrecrok

affirmative.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

action


----------



## cabby

Man


----------



## Drew

Operate.


----------



## rayrecrok

work.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Ergophobia.


----------



## autostratus

labour


----------



## rayrecrok

party.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

celebration


----------



## rayrecrok

chocolate.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

teapot


----------



## Drew

Elevensies.


----------



## cabby

Biscuits


----------



## rayrecrok

fixing.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

faxing


----------



## Drew

Transmitting.


----------



## rayrecrok

signal.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Semaphore.


----------



## autostratus

flag


----------



## Drew

Gonfalon.


----------



## rayrecrok

pendant.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

pedant


----------



## cabby

wordsmith.


----------



## rayrecrok

writer.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Potboiler.


----------



## autostratus

novel


----------



## rayrecrok

letters.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Alphabet


----------



## Drew

Syllabary.


----------



## rayrecrok

characters.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Actors


----------



## Drew

Thespians.


----------



## rayrecrok

trooper.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Horse.


----------



## cabby

Nag


----------



## autostratus

critisise


----------



## Drew

Upbraid.


----------



## rayrecrok

scold.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Burn


----------



## autostratus

scald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

burn


----------



## Drew

Torrefy.


----------



## cabby

Terrify


----------



## Drew

Petrify.


----------



## cabby

frighten


----------



## autostratus

scare


----------



## Drew

Startle.


----------



## cabby

Arouse.


----------



## Drew

Excite.


----------



## rayrecrok

elevate.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Lift.


----------



## autostratus

raise


----------



## Drew

Elevate.


----------



## rayrecrok

status.


ray.


----------



## cabby

position


----------



## autostratus

location


----------



## rayrecrok

spot.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Dog


----------



## autostratus

Hound


----------



## jo662

Baskerville


----------



## rayrecrok

typeface.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Font


----------



## autostratus

baptism


----------



## rayrecrok

Religeon.

ray.


----------



## cabby

religion


----------



## autostratus

faith


----------



## jo662

Blind


----------



## rayrecrok

corner.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Lyons


----------



## autostratus

Menagerie


----------



## cabby

Lyons.


----------



## rayrecrok

Dementia?..0:wink2::grin2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## autostratus

disorientation


----------



## cabby

Nippy's.


----------



## suedew

tawse


----------



## autostratus

punishment


----------



## cabby

crime


----------



## jo662

Criminal


----------



## cabby

lawyer.


----------



## jo662

Barrister


----------



## autostratus

advocate


----------



## cabby

advise.


----------



## jo662

Advice


----------



## cabby

adverse


----------



## autostratus

converse


----------



## cabby

Reverse.


----------



## jo662

Psychology


----------



## cabby

psychoanalyst


----------



## autostratus

freudian


----------



## cabby

Nonsense


----------



## autostratus

rhyme


----------



## jo662

Reason


----------



## rayrecrok

sense.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nonsense


----------



## cabby

Silly.


----------



## rayrecrok

Billy.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

goat


----------



## cabby

Gruff


----------



## rayrecrok

Gruffalow.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

books


----------



## cabby

Library


----------



## autostratus

Calibre (for e-books)


----------



## cabby

Kindle


----------



## jo662

Fire


----------



## bognormike

station


----------



## cabby

appliance


----------



## rayrecrok

gadget.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gizmos


----------



## cabby

Toys.


----------



## rayrecrok

boys.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Buoys


----------



## autostratus

hazard!


----------



## cabby

Haphazard


----------



## rayrecrok

clumsy.


ray.


----------



## cabby

unsteady


----------



## autostratus

intoxicated


----------



## rayrecrok

drunk.


ray.


----------



## Jmdarr

Teetotal


----------



## cabby

Teapot


----------



## rayrecrok

Russell's.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Jack's


----------



## rayrecrok

pneumatic.

ray.


----------



## cabby

pressure


----------



## rayrecrok

blood.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sports


----------



## cabby

Day


----------



## rayrecrok

light.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tunnel


----------



## cabby

Long


----------



## autostratus

distance


----------



## rayrecrok

calculator.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Numbers


----------



## autostratus

Winning


----------



## Drew

Preprossessing.


----------



## rayrecrok

program..


ray.


----------



## cabby

Radio


----------



## autostratus

Therapy


----------



## cabby

Physio


----------



## rayrecrok

exercise.


ray.


----------



## cabby

class


----------



## jo662

sophisticated


----------



## Drew

Cosmopolitan.


----------



## autostratus

magazine


----------



## cabby

Comic.


----------



## Drew

Chucklesome.


----------



## rayrecrok

giddy.


ray.


----------



## cabby

spinning


----------



## autostratus

wheel


----------



## cabby

invention


----------



## autostratus

patent


----------



## rayrecrok

owner.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Proprietrix.


----------



## rayrecrok

title.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Clepe.


----------



## cabby

Crepe


----------



## Drew

Frizzed.


----------



## rayrecrok

hair.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Rabbit


----------



## jo662

Tortoise


----------



## Drew

Hyrax.


----------



## autostratus

wildlife


----------



## rayrecrok

nature.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Psyche.


----------



## cabby

Physic.


----------



## Drew

Medicinal.


----------



## cabby

repair.


----------



## autostratus

reparation


----------



## rayrecrok

remove.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Brexit>>


----------



## Drew

Magnificent.


----------



## cabby

magnify


----------



## Drew

Intensify.


----------



## autostratus

concentrate


----------



## Drew

Decoction.


----------



## rayrecrok

herbal.


ray.


----------



## cabby

remedy.


----------



## Drew

Palliative.


----------



## autostratus

holistic


----------



## cabby

Healing


----------



## jo662

Therapy


----------



## Drew

Psychoanalysis.


----------



## autostratus

psychiatrist


----------



## jo662

Therapist


----------



## cabby

Nurse


----------



## jo662

Nurse


----------



## Drew

Cultivate.


----------



## autostratus

crops


----------



## cabby

Whips.


----------



## Drew

Engender.


----------



## cabby

Endanger


----------



## Drew

Jeopardize.


----------



## autostratus

risk


----------



## Drew

Precarious.


----------



## cabby

Unsteady


----------



## rayrecrok

fall.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Land


----------



## Drew

Demesne.


----------



## rayrecrok

Royal.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Mews


----------



## Drew

Mewl.


----------



## autostratus

donkey!


----------



## rayrecrok

ears.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Otorhinolaryngology.


----------



## autostratus

E.n.t.


----------



## rayrecrok

ENT.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Abbreviation.


----------



## rayrecrok

shorten.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

reduce


----------



## cabby

Re-size


----------



## Drew

Evaluate.


----------



## rayrecrok

weigh.


ray.


----------



## suedew

bridge


----------



## Drew

Gephyrophobia.


----------



## rayrecrok

phobia.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Russophobia.


----------



## cabby

Russian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

wrong thread


----------



## Drew

Cyrillic.


----------



## rayrecrok

alphabet.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Syllabary.


----------



## rayrecrok

characters.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hieroglyphs.


----------



## cabby

Egypt


----------



## Drew

Quranic.


----------



## cabby

Biblical


----------



## rayrecrok

ancient.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Modern.


----------



## Drew

Vogue.


----------



## rayrecrok

Madonna.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Boobies


----------



## Drew

Sulidae.


----------



## rayrecrok

birds.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Ornithophobia.


----------



## cabby

Scary


----------



## Drew

Formidable.


----------



## cabby

Formica.


----------



## Drew

Worktops.


----------



## cabby

Kitchens


----------



## Drew

Galley.


----------



## autostratus

slave


----------



## cabby

Master


----------



## Drew

Hegemonize.


----------



## rayrecrok

dominant.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Recessive.


----------



## autostratus

reclusive


----------



## Drew

Eremitical.


----------



## autostratus

hermit


----------



## Drew

Solitudinarian.


----------



## rayrecrok

recluse.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Cenobite.


----------



## suedew

Cenotaph


----------



## rayrecrok

memorable.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Illustrious.


----------



## autostratus

Navy


----------



## Drew

Indigo.


----------



## rayrecrok

dye.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

colour


----------



## Drew

Pigment.


----------



## rayrecrok

melanin..


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tanning.


----------



## suedew

hide


----------



## Drew

Mask.


----------



## autostratus

camouflage


----------



## cabby

disguise


----------



## rayrecrok

blend.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hotchpot.


----------



## rayrecrok

combine.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Intermingle.


----------



## autostratus

Integrate


----------



## Drew

Desegregate.


----------



## autostratus

segregate


----------



## Drew

Quarantine.


----------



## autostratus

disease


----------



## rayrecrok

bacteria.


ray.


----------



## cabby

doctors


----------



## Drew

Sawbones.


----------



## rayrecrok

pseudonym.


ray.


----------



## suedew

antonym


----------



## autostratus

synonym


----------



## Drew

Taxonomic.


----------



## rayrecrok

classification.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Codification.


----------



## rayrecrok

system.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Methodicalness.


----------



## cabby

Methodist


----------



## Drew

Protestant.


----------



## autostratus

protester


----------



## cabby

Ruffian


----------



## Drew

Myrmidon.


----------



## autostratus

follower


----------



## Drew

Acolyte.


----------



## autostratus

assistant


----------



## cabby

Gofer


----------



## Drew

Dogsbody.


----------



## dghr272

Grunt


----------



## Drew

Pomadasyidae.


----------



## rayrecrok

fish.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Piscivorous.


----------



## autostratus

penguin


----------



## Drew

Flightless.


----------



## autostratus

grounded


----------



## Drew

Beached.


----------



## rayrecrok

whale.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Leviathan.


----------



## rayrecrok

giant.


ray.


----------



## cabby

green


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## Drew

Whoopee.


----------



## autostratus

cushion


----------



## Drew

Zabuton.


----------



## rayrecrok

Japanese.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Kimono


----------



## Drew

Robe.


----------



## autostratus

clothe


----------



## rayrecrok

ears.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lughole.


----------



## Drew

Lugholes.


----------



## rayrecrok

plural.


ray.


----------



## cabby

singular


----------



## autostratus

outstanding


----------



## cabby

Upstanding.


----------



## rayrecrok

proud.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

thrilled


----------



## cabby

Delighted


----------



## rayrecrok

deleted.

ray.


----------



## cabby

omitted.


----------



## autostratus

committed


----------



## rayrecrok

dedicated.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Desiccated


----------



## Drew

Dehydrated.


----------



## rayrecrok

dry.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ice


----------



## Drew

Cryophobia.


----------



## rayrecrok

phobia.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

aversion


----------



## Drew

Disrelish.


----------



## autostratus

distasteful


----------



## rayrecrok

unpleasant.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Churlish.


----------



## autostratus

discourteous


----------



## Drew

Malapert.


----------



## Drew

There is one for sale on E-Bay £18 right now.


----------



## rayrecrok

What a Malapert..

crater.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Solfatara.


----------



## 96553

Smoking


----------



## Drew

Curing.


----------



## rayrecrok

well.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bucket


----------



## Drew

Scuttle.


----------



## autostratus

coal


----------



## bognormike

Tit


----------



## rayrecrok

bra.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

brazier


----------



## Drew

Barbecue


----------



## rayrecrok

charcoal.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

black


----------



## Drew

Woebegone.


----------



## rayrecrok

miserable .

ray.


----------



## Drew

Disconsolate.


----------



## autostratus

despondent


----------



## Drew

Pessimistic.


----------



## rayrecrok

optimistic.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bullish


----------



## Drew

Buoyant.


----------



## rayrecrok

floats.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Levitate.


----------



## autostratus

hover


----------



## rayrecrok

Hoover.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Dam


----------



## Drew

Levee.


----------



## cabby

river


----------



## autostratus

spring


----------



## Drew

Geyser.


----------



## cabby

bloke.


----------



## rayrecrok

male.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

connection


----------



## Drew

Relevance.


----------



## autostratus

pipefitting


----------



## Drew

Plumbing.


----------



## rayrecrok

plumb.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

measure (depth)


----------



## cabby

calculate


----------



## Drew

Enumerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

catalogue.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Alphabetise.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

numericalize


----------



## rayrecrok

digitize.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Photographs.


----------



## rayrecrok

image.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

imagine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Imagineering.


----------



## rayrecrok

combination.


ray.


----------



## cabby

lock.


----------



## autostratus

curl


----------



## Drew

Curlicue.


----------



## rayrecrok

calligraphy .


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lettering.


----------



## rayrecrok

signs.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gestures.


----------



## rayrecrok

message.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Errand.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Chore


----------



## cabby

punishment


----------



## Drew

Chastisement.


----------



## autostratus

tongue-lashing


----------



## rayrecrok

nag.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

horse


----------



## Drew

Yarraman.


----------



## rayrecrok

Australian.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

surfer


----------



## Drew

Internet.


----------



## rayrecrok

technology.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Knowledge.


----------



## cabby

google


----------



## Drew

Search.


----------



## autostratus

party


----------



## rayrecrok

Labour.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Suffering.


----------



## cabby

remaining


----------



## Drew

Lingering.


----------



## cabby

airborne


----------



## Drew

Gliding.


----------



## rayrecrok

thermal.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

underwear


----------



## Drew

Undergarment.


----------



## cabby

underneath


----------



## Drew

Beneath.


----------



## cabby

under


----------



## autostratus

asunder


----------



## rayrecrok

split.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Rupture.


----------



## rayrecrok

burst.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

watermain


----------



## Drew

Purification.


----------



## jo662

Filtered


----------



## Drew

Percolate.


----------



## rayrecrok

brew.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fermantation


----------



## Drew

Fermentation.


----------



## autostratus

apologies!


----------



## Drew

Accepted.


----------



## rayrecrok

acknowledged.


----------



## jo662

Noted


----------



## rayrecrok

jot.


ray..


----------



## autostratus

scintilla


----------



## Drew

Scantling.


----------



## rayrecrok

boat.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gravy.


----------



## autostratus

sauce


----------



## Drew

Chutzpah.


----------



## rayrecrok

audacity.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

courage


----------



## Drew

Dutch.


----------



## rayrecrok

clogs.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

blocks


----------



## cabby

jacks.


----------



## rayrecrok

raise.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hoick.


----------



## autostratus

drag


----------



## rayrecrok

race.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Watercourse.


----------



## autostratus

stream


----------



## Drew

Efflux.


----------



## autostratus

microbiology


----------



## Wilmannie

bugs


----------



## Drew

Bacterium.


----------



## cabby

subdued


----------



## Drew

Conquer.


----------



## rayrecrok

conker.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Nut.


----------



## autostratus

squirrel


----------



## Drew

Sciurine.


----------



## rayrecrok

rodent.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Myomorpha.


----------



## autostratus

distortion


----------



## Drew

Malformation.


----------



## Wilmannie

defect


----------



## Drew

Blemish.


----------



## rayrecrok

flaw.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shortcoming


----------



## Drew

Fallibility.


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

incorrect


----------



## cabby

False


----------



## Drew

Teeth.


----------



## cabby

bite


----------



## Drew

Pepperiness.


----------



## autostratus

fiery


----------



## Drew

Ungovernable.


----------



## rayrecrok

anarchy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Nihilism.


----------



## autostratus

negativity


----------



## Drew

Pessimism.


----------



## rayrecrok

doom.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Predestine.


----------



## autostratus

ordained


----------



## Drew

Enjoin.


----------



## cabby

authority


----------



## Drew

Imprimatur.


----------



## autostratus

licence


----------



## cabby

television.


----------



## Drew

Gogglebox.


----------



## rayrecrok

view.


ray.


----------



## cabby

see


----------



## Drew

Foresee.


----------



## autostratus

foretell


----------



## Drew

Croak.


----------



## rayrecrok

frog.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

toad


----------



## cabby

hole.


----------



## Drew

*****.


----------



## autostratus

aperture


----------



## Drew

Fissure.


----------



## rayrecrok

crack.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gunshot.


----------



## autostratus

blast


----------



## Drew

Castigate.


----------



## bognormike

Castellate


----------



## autostratus

fortified


----------



## Drew

Rejuvenate.


----------



## cabby

dreams


----------



## Drew

Hallucinate.


----------



## rayrecrok

imagine.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Conceptualise.


----------



## bognormike

Think


----------



## Drew

Ruminate.


----------



## autostratus

ruminant


----------



## Drew

Regurgitate.


----------



## suedew

nauseated


----------



## cabby

sickened.


----------



## Drew

Scunnered.


----------



## rayrecrok

disgust.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Odium.


----------



## autostratus

revulsion


----------



## rayrecrok

loathing.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Repugnance.


----------



## cabby

ugly


----------



## Drew

Unsightly.


----------



## rayrecrok

dishevelled.


ray.


----------



## cabby

unkept.


----------



## Drew

Neglected.


----------



## autostratus

overlooked


----------



## Drew

Ignored.


----------



## rayrecrok

disregard.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Heedlessness.


----------



## rayrecrok

careless.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Insouciant.


----------



## autostratus

indifferent


----------



## cabby

carefree.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hippy. 


ray.


----------



## Drew

Serene.


----------



## autostratus

calm


----------



## Drew

Placidity.


----------



## cabby

mood.


----------



## Drew

Atmosphere.


----------



## autostratus

stratosphere


----------



## Drew

Ionosphere.


----------



## cabby

round


----------



## autostratus

about


----------



## Drew

Hereabout.


----------



## rayrecrok

position.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

post


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Haste


----------



## rayrecrok

charge.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Inculpate.


----------



## autostratus

incriminnate


----------



## Drew

Incriminate.


----------



## rayrecrok

blame.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Culpability.


----------



## rayrecrok

responsible.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

liable


----------



## Drew

Predisposed.


----------



## rayrecrok

inclined.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cooperative


----------



## Drew

Accommodating.


----------



## rayrecrok

helpful.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hospitable


----------



## rayrecrok

welcoming.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Charitable


----------



## Drew

Philanthropic.


----------



## bognormike

Generous


----------



## Drew

Magnanimous.


----------



## autostratus

chivalrous


----------



## Drew

Knightly.


----------



## rayrecrok

twice!.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## cabby

Blind


----------



## autostratus

date


----------



## rayrecrok

calendar.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

girls


----------



## Drew

Lassies.


----------



## rayrecrok

boys.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Bouys


----------



## autostratus

yacht


----------



## cabby

boat.


----------



## autostratus

gravy


----------



## rayrecrok

train.


ray.


----------



## cabby

practise.


----------



## rayrecrok

law.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Society


----------



## cabby

Co-op.


----------



## Drew

Society


----------



## rayrecrok

tribe.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Race.


----------



## autostratus

marathon


----------



## cabby

half.


----------



## autostratus

empty


----------



## rayrecrok

vacuum.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Nothingness.


----------



## cabby

vague


----------



## Drew

Birdbrained.


----------



## rayrecrok

dumb.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Inarticulate.


----------



## autostratus

speechless


----------



## Drew

Obmutescent.


----------



## autostratus

mute


----------



## Drew

Aphonic.


----------



## rayrecrok

disorder.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

disorderly


----------



## Drew

Obstreperous.


----------



## bognormike

Awkward


----------



## Drew

Cringeworthy.


----------



## rayrecrok

embarrassing.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Discombobulate.


----------



## rayrecrok

confuse.


ray.


----------



## cabby

dictionary


----------



## cabby

swallow.


----------



## Drew

Lexicon.


----------



## rayrecrok

vocabulary.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Concordance.


----------



## rayrecrok

Concord.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Unanimity.


----------



## autostratus

consensus


----------



## Drew

Oneness.


----------



## rayrecrok

harmony.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Melodious.


----------



## autostratus

mellifluous


----------



## Drew

Cacophonous.


----------



## autostratus

loud


----------



## rayrecrok

mouth.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Malapertness.


----------



## cabby

malady


----------



## rayrecrok

disorder.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Brouhaha.


----------



## rayrecrok

overexcited.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

euphoric


----------



## suedew

headache


----------



## cabby

Josephine


----------



## Drew

Empress.


----------



## rayrecrok

female.


ray.


----------



## cabby

Fatale


----------



## autostratus

fatal


----------



## Drew

Baneful.


----------



## rayrecrok

ominous.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Unpropitious.


----------



## autostratus

unfavourable


----------



## Drew

Detrimental.


----------



## autostratus

prejudicial


----------



## Drew

Deleterious.


----------



## autostratus

bad


----------



## cabby

good


----------



## Drew

Irreproachableness.


----------



## autostratus

perfect


----------



## Drew

Ameliorate.


----------



## autostratus

help


----------



## Drew

Dictionary.


----------



## rayrecrok

meaning.

ray.


----------



## cabby

assistance


----------



## autostratus

support


----------



## Drew

Funding.


----------



## autostratus

crowd


----------



## Drew

Throng.


----------



## autostratus

multitude


----------



## Drew

Bazillions.


----------



## rayrecrok

many.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

few


----------



## Drew

Smattering.


----------



## rayrecrok

soupçon.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

trace


----------



## rayrecrok

follow.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

leader


----------



## Drew

Trailblazer.


----------



## rayrecrok

explorers.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gallivanter.


----------



## autostratus

tourist


----------



## rayrecrok

sightseer.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Globetrotter.


----------



## rayrecrok

voyager.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

spacecraft


----------



## cabby

saucer


----------



## rayrecrok

crockery.


ray


----------



## autostratus

rockery.


----------



## Drew

Alpines.


----------



## rayrecrok

plants.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

places


----------



## Drew

Categorise.


----------



## cabby

list.


----------



## rayrecrok

lean.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sylphlike.


----------



## rayrecrok

Twiggy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Slender.


----------



## autostratus

slight


----------



## Drew

Disdain.


----------



## autostratus

dislike


----------



## cabby

adore.


----------



## Drew

Venerate.


----------



## bognormike

Venereal


----------



## Drew

Disease.


----------



## rayrecrok

disorder.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Irregular.


----------



## autostratus

heartbeat


----------



## rayrecrok

pulse.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Pump


----------



## bognormike

Bicycle


----------



## jo662

Pedal


----------



## Drew

Propel.


----------



## cabby

stop


----------



## Drew

Discontinue.


----------



## rayrecrok

halt.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sign


----------



## Drew

Gesticulation.


----------



## rayrecrok

point.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sharp


----------



## Drew

Piercing.


----------



## autostratus

scream


----------



## rayrecrok

panic.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Labour


----------



## autostratus

catastrophe


----------



## Drew

Crisis.


----------



## autostratus

management


----------



## Drew

Unmanageable.


----------



## rayrecrok

disarray.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Omnishambles.


----------



## autostratus

shambolic


----------



## cabby

Omnibus


----------



## autostratus

charabanc


----------



## rayrecrok

coach.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

mentor


----------



## Drew

Pedagogue.


----------



## autostratus

teacher


----------



## Drew

Preceptor.


----------



## rayrecrok

trainer.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Simulator.


----------



## autostratus

Stimulator


----------



## rayrecrok

energy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Feistiness.


----------



## autostratus

disputatiousness


----------



## rayrecrok

argumentative.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Oppugnant.


----------



## HermanHymer

Woodenspooner


----------



## bognormike

Loser


----------



## jo662

Defeated


----------



## cabby

unbeaten


----------



## Drew

Unvanquished.


----------



## rayrecrok

win.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

undefeated


----------



## Drew

Unconquered.


----------



## rayrecrok

top.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Augment.


----------



## autostratus

supplement


----------



## Drew

Complement.


----------



## autostratus

enhance


----------



## Drew

Escalate.


----------



## autostratus

accelerate


----------



## Drew

Precipitate.


----------



## autostratus

cause


----------



## Drew

Effectuate.


----------



## rayrecrok

manage.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Manipulate.


----------



## autostratus

control


----------



## Drew

Modulate.


----------



## autostratus

adjust


----------



## rayrecrok

fiddle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Flimflam.


----------



## autostratus

swindle


----------



## Drew

Swizzle.


----------



## aldra

Twist


----------



## Drew

Twiddle.


----------



## rayrecrok

rotate.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pirouette.


----------



## autostratus

ballet


----------



## cabby

ballot


----------



## Drew

Plebiscite.


----------



## autostratus

referendum


----------



## aldra

Voice


----------



## rayrecrok

communicate.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

transmit


----------



## Drew

Disseminate.


----------



## rayrecrok

distribute.


ray.


----------



## aldra

Share


----------



## Drew

Participate.


----------



## autostratus

cooperate


----------



## rayrecrok

obey.


ray.


----------



## cabby

marriage.


----------



## autostratus

nuptials


----------



## rayrecrok

yessss!.:frown2:


ray.


----------



## autostratus

ecstatic


----------



## Drew

Rapturous.


----------



## autostratus

applause


----------



## Drew

Laudation.


----------



## cabby

cheer


----------



## rayrecrok

cheers.


----------



## Drew

Slangevar.


----------



## autostratus

Scottish


----------



## rayrecrok

nation.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Superpower?


----------



## autostratus

illusion


----------



## Drew

Reality.


----------



## autostratus

virtual


----------



## Drew

Tacit.


----------



## rayrecrok

implied.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

suggested


----------



## Drew

Connote.


----------



## autostratus

indicate


----------



## Drew

Betoken.


----------



## rayrecrok

event.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Jamboree.


----------



## autostratus

Scouts


----------



## Drew

Reconnoitre.


----------



## rayrecrok

look.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Forage.


----------



## autostratus

fodder


----------



## Drew

Livestock.


----------



## rayrecrok

beast.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Troglodyte.


----------



## autostratus

recluse


----------



## Drew

Solitudinarian.


----------



## rayrecrok

solitude.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Boondocks.


----------



## autostratus

wilderness


----------



## Drew

Uncultivated.


----------



## rayrecrok

fallow.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Depressed.


----------



## autostratus

miserable


----------



## Drew

Blithering.


----------



## aldra

Idiot


----------



## Drew

Dipstick.


----------



## rayrecrok

gauge.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Analyse.


----------



## autostratus

analysis


----------



## rayrecrok

separate.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Divorce.


----------



## autostratus

reconciliation


----------



## Drew

Appeasement.


----------



## bognormike

Paper


----------



## rayrecrok

plane.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Horizontal.


----------



## autostratus

vertical


----------



## Drew

Vertiginous.


----------



## rayrecrok

dizzy.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

unbalanced


----------



## Drew

Bonkers.


----------



## autostratus

shop


----------



## Drew

Grass.


----------



## rayrecrok

weed.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

killer


----------



## Drew

Destroyer.


----------



## autostratus

aircraftcarrier


----------



## Drew

Warship.


----------



## rayrecrok

worship.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Adulate.


----------



## autostratus

adore


----------



## Drew

Venerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

respect.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Cognizance.


----------



## autostratus

recognition


----------



## Drew

Commendation.


----------



## jo662

Recognise


----------



## Drew

Appreciate.


----------



## rayrecrok

grateful.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Beholden.


----------



## autostratus

indebted


----------



## Drew

Obliged.


----------



## rayrecrok

bind.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Impasse.


----------



## rayrecrok

deadlock.


ray.


----------



## cabby

dreadlock.


----------



## autostratus

hairstyle


----------



## Drew

Coiffure.


----------



## rayrecrok

elaborate.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Embellish.


----------



## autostratus

exaggerate


----------



## Drew

Catastrophize.


----------



## autostratus

alarmist


----------



## Drew

Doomsayer.


----------



## suedew

depressed


----------



## Drew

Devitalise.


----------



## rayrecrok

deprive.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eviscerate


----------



## Drew

Exenterate.


----------



## autostratus

disembowel


----------



## Drew

Gralloch.


----------



## bognormike

venison


----------



## Drew

Meat.


----------



## autostratus

encounter


----------



## rayrecrok

meet.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Meet.


----------



## rayrecrok

echo!..

ray.


----------



## autostratus

chamber


----------



## rayrecrok

room.


ray.


----------



## JanHank

Service


----------



## autostratus

charge


----------



## rayrecrok

attack.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Paroxysm.


----------



## autostratus

convulsion


----------



## Drew

Cataclysm.


----------



## rayrecrok

disaster.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Washout.


----------



## autostratus

obliterate


----------



## Drew

Expunge.


----------



## rayrecrok

erase.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dissolve.


----------



## autostratus

disband


----------



## Drew

Demobilise.


----------



## autostratus

civvystreet


----------



## rayrecrok

civilian.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mainstream.


----------



## autostratus

conventional


----------



## Drew

Prevalent.


----------



## rayrecrok

extensive.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

considerable


----------



## Drew

Plenteous.


----------



## autostratus

abundant


----------



## Drew

Mountainous.


----------



## bognormike

Peaks


----------



## Drew

Climax.


----------



## autostratus

culmination


----------



## Drew

Consummation.


----------



## rayrecrok

intercourse.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Proceedings.


----------



## autostratus

litigation


----------



## bognormike

Sue


----------



## Drew

Obtest.


----------



## autostratus

entreat


----------



## Drew

Obsecrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

beseech.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Impetrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

crucial.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Paramount.


----------



## JanHank

Pictures


----------



## autostratus

artistic


----------



## Drew

Perceptive.


----------



## rayrecrok

observant.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Vigilant.


----------



## autostratus

attentive


----------



## Drew

Reverential.


----------



## rayrecrok

loving.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

emotional


----------



## Drew

Controversial.


----------



## rayrecrok

dispute..

ray.


----------



## autostratus

strike!


----------



## Drew

Spank.


----------



## bognormike

plank


----------



## Drew

Deal.


----------



## rayrecrok

shuffle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dodder.


----------



## autostratus

flower


----------



## Drew

Sepal.


----------



## rayrecrok

part.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Skedaddle.


----------



## autostratus

abscond


----------



## Drew

Vamoose.


----------



## rayrecrok

escape.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Emanate.


----------



## autostratus

originate


----------



## Drew

Inaugurate.


----------



## rayrecrok

commence.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Launch.


----------



## autostratus

motorboat


----------



## Drew

Amphibious.


----------



## rayrecrok

Frog.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

tadpole


----------



## Drew

Salamander.


----------



## bognormike

Lizard


----------



## Drew

Saurian.


----------



## autostratus

prehistoric


----------



## Drew

Antediluvian.


----------



## rayrecrok

old.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

bold


----------



## JanHank

Detergent


----------



## Drew

Cleanser.


----------



## JanHank

Astringent


----------



## Drew

Waspish.


----------



## JanHank

Slender


----------



## Drew

Gracile.


----------



## autostratus

thin


----------



## Drew

Macilent.


----------



## rayrecrok

skinny.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

Dipper


----------



## Drew

Pickpocket.


----------



## autostratus

Twist


----------



## Drew

Ringlet.


----------



## rayrecrok

hair.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Postiche.


----------



## JanHank

toupee


----------



## rayrecrok

wig.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Rebuke.


----------



## autostratus

castigate


----------



## Drew

Rollicking.


----------



## rayrecrok

carefree.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Insouciant.


----------



## rayrecrok

casual.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Parenthetical.


----------



## autostratus

incidental


----------



## Drew

Concomitant.


----------



## rayrecrok

connection.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Doublets.


----------



## rayrecrok

jacket.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Integument.


----------



## autostratus

coat


----------



## Drew

Bedaub.


----------



## rayrecrok

paint.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Illustrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

clarify.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Elucidate.


----------



## rayrecrok

explain.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Expound.


----------



## autostratus

expense


----------



## Drew

Tariff.


----------



## rayrecrok

tax.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Exhaust.


----------



## autostratus

tire


----------



## Drew

Enfeeble.


----------



## rayrecrok

weak.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pusillanimous.


----------



## rayrecrok

unmanley.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Effeminate.


----------



## autostratus

effete


----------



## rayrecrok

decadent.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sybaritic.


----------



## jonesy_103

debauched


----------



## Drew

Libidinous.


----------



## autostratus

lecherous


----------



## rayrecrok

sleazy.


ray


----------



## Drew

Grungy.


----------



## rayrecrok

grimy.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grubby


----------



## Drew

Besmirched.


----------



## autostratus

tarnished


----------



## Drew

Calumniate.


----------



## rayrecrok

slander.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

defame


----------



## Drew

Traduce.


----------



## autostratus

denigrate


----------



## Drew

Vituperate.


----------



## rayrecrok

negative.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

neutral


----------



## Drew

Anodyne.


----------



## autostratus

analgesic


----------



## rayrecrok

medicine.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Pharmaceutical.


----------



## autostratus

Boots


----------



## bognormike

laces


----------



## jo662

Shoelaces


----------



## Drew

Fasteners.


----------



## autostratus

buttons


----------



## rayrecrok

mushrooms.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Darning


----------



## autostratus

sewing


----------



## rayrecrok

needle.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

provoke


----------



## Drew

Incense.


----------



## rayrecrok

perfume.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Redolence.


----------



## rayrecrok

sweet.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sour


----------



## Drew

Whingeing.


----------



## rayrecrok

complaining.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

grumbling


----------



## jonesy_103

protestation


----------



## Drew

Inveighing.


----------



## bognormike

Inhuming (cf disc world )


----------



## rayrecrok

inter.


ary.


----------



## autostratus

interest


----------



## Drew

Inquisitiveness.


----------



## rayrecrok

nosey.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

curiosity


----------



## Drew

Phenomenon.


----------



## rayrecrok

occurrence.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eventuality


----------



## Drew

Fortuity.


----------



## rayrecrok

happens.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Materialise.


----------



## autostratus

emerge


----------



## Drew

Emanate.


----------



## rayrecrok

proceed.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

advance


----------



## Drew

Prepayment.


----------



## rayrecrok

part.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

partner


----------



## Drew

Sidekick.


----------



## autostratus

subordinate


----------



## Drew

Subaltern.


----------



## rayrecrok

lower.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

drop!


----------



## Drew

Cough.


----------



## rayrecrok

illness.


ray


----------



## autostratus

complaint


----------



## Drew

Fulmination.


----------



## rayrecrok

attack.


ray


----------



## autostratus

foray


----------



## Drew

Campaign.


----------



## autostratus

hustings


----------



## Drew

Canvassing.


----------



## autostratus

soliciting


----------



## Drew

Impetrating.


----------



## autostratus

begging


----------



## rayrecrok

bowl.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hurl.


----------



## autostratus

project


----------



## rayrecrok

bowsprit.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Schooner.


----------



## aldra

Alcohol 
A larger measure


----------



## autostratus

wine


----------



## Drew

Oenology.


----------



## autostratus

Plonker
.
(A person who studies cheap wine.)


----------



## rayrecrok

Rodney.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Trotter


----------



## jo662

Pigs


----------



## Drew

Porcine.


----------



## rayrecrok

Porcupine..


ray.


----------



## autostratus

quills


----------



## rayrecrok

writing.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

parchment


----------



## Drew

Papyrus.


----------



## autostratus

platypus


----------



## Drew

Ornithorhynchidae.


----------



## autostratus

Species


----------



## Drew

Breed.


----------



## autostratus

mate


----------



## Drew

Sidekick.


----------



## rayrecrok

buddy.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

holly


----------



## Drew

Aquifolium.


----------



## rayrecrok

evergreen.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Deciduous.


----------



## autostratus

birch


----------



## Drew

Betulaceae.


----------



## rayrecrok

trees.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

arborium


----------



## Drew

Arboretum.


----------



## rayrecrok

botanical.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gardens


----------



## Drew

Allotments.


----------



## autostratus

allocation


----------



## Drew

Divvying.


----------



## rayrecrok

segments.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Constituent.


----------



## autostratus

elector


----------



## Drew

Enfranchised.


----------



## autostratus

disenfranchised


----------



## Drew

Deprive.


----------



## rayrecrok

remove.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eliminate


----------



## Drew

Annihilate.


----------



## rayrecrok

kill.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

cull


----------



## Drew

Slaughter.


----------



## rayrecrok

house.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Encase.


----------



## autostratus

enclose


----------



## rayrecrok

paddock.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

padlock


----------



## Drew

Secure.


----------



## rayrecrok

safe.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Chary.


----------



## autostratus

hesitant


----------



## Drew

Havering.


----------



## autostratus

hovering?


----------



## rayrecrok

Hovercraft.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Transport.


----------



## autostratus

museum


----------



## rayrecrok

artifacts.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Whatchamacallit.


----------



## autostratus

unknown


----------



## rayrecrok

mystery.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

detective


----------



## Drew

Gumshoe.


----------



## rayrecrok

dick.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

dirk


----------



## Drew

Sgian-dubh.


----------



## rayrecrok

traditional.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## Drew

Connubial.


----------



## rayrecrok

relationship.


ray


----------



## autostratus

marriage


----------



## Drew

Conjugal.


----------



## rayrecrok

rights.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

entitlement


----------



## Drew

Allotment.


----------



## autostratus

sprouts


----------



## Drew

Burgeon.


----------



## rayrecrok

grow.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Propagate.


----------



## rayrecrok

reproduce.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Photocopy.


----------



## autostratus

duplicate


----------



## Drew

Mimeograph.


----------



## rayrecrok

copy.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

Replicate


----------



## Drew

Clone.


----------



## autostratus

identical


----------



## rayrecrok

same.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Indistinguishable.


----------



## autostratus

imperceptible


----------



## Drew

Impalpable.


----------



## rayrecrok

difficult.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

hard


----------



## Drew

Luck.


----------



## Wilmannie

penny


----------



## Drew

Farthing.


----------



## autostratus

dreadful


----------



## Drew

Appalling.


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbish.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dross.


----------



## autostratus

worthless


----------



## Drew

Valueless.


----------



## autostratus

useless


----------



## Drew

Inadequate.


----------



## rayrecrok

fail.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Flounder.


----------



## autostratus

flatfish


----------



## Drew

Pleuronectiformes.


----------



## rayrecrok

food!.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Comestibles.


----------



## autostratus

edible


----------



## Drew

Digestible.


----------



## rayrecrok

easily.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

eerily


----------



## Drew

Frightening.


----------



## autostratus

horrifying


----------



## Drew

Nauseate.


----------



## autostratus

sicken


----------



## Drew

Deteriorate.


----------



## rayrecrok

rot.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Poppycock.


----------



## autostratus

balderdash


----------



## rayrecrok

nonsense.


ray


----------



## Drew

Flapdoodle.


----------



## autostratus

silliness


----------



## Drew

Foolishness.


----------



## rayrecrok

Jester.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

[jester] minute


----------



## Drew

Pantaloon.


----------



## rayrecrok

victim.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

compensation!


----------



## Drew

Indemnification.


----------



## rayrecrok

money.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Spondulicks.


----------



## autostratus

cash


----------



## Drew

Wherewithal.


----------



## autostratus

resources


----------



## Drew

Capability.


----------



## rayrecrok

Brown.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Wholemeal.


----------



## Wilmannie

Sliced


----------



## aldra

Spliced


----------



## autostratus

plait


----------



## aldra

Hair


----------



## rayrecrok

musical.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mellifluous.


----------



## autostratus

euphonious


----------



## Drew

Canorous.


----------



## rayrecrok

melodic.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tunefulness.


----------



## rayrecrok

tune.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Calibrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

adjust.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

regulate


----------



## Drew

Superintend.


----------



## bognormike

rule


----------



## Drew

Hegemony.


----------



## rayrecrok

dominate.


ray.


----------



## bognormike

control


----------



## autostratus

hegemonize


----------



## Drew

Ascendancy.


----------



## rayrecrok

power.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

electricity


----------



## Drew

Galvanism.


----------



## autostratus

induction


----------



## Drew

Magnetism.


----------



## autostratus

attraction


----------



## Drew

Repulsion.


----------



## rayrecrok

ugly.


ray


----------



## Drew

Grotesque.


----------



## autostratus

monstrous


----------



## rayrecrok

large.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Superabundant.


----------



## autostratus

abounding


----------



## Mrplodd

Abiding

Andy


----------



## Drew

Tolerating.


----------



## autostratus

condone


----------



## Drew

Disregard.


----------



## rayrecrok

obsolete.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

old-fashioned


----------



## rayrecrok

cocktail.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Antediluvian.


----------



## autostratus

antiquated


----------



## Drew

Anachronistic.


----------



## rayrecrok

misplaced.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Whereabouts.


----------



## rayrecrok

location.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

position


----------



## Mrplodd

Missionary

Well if I didn't someone else would!,,

Andy


----------



## Drew

Proponent.


----------



## rayrecrok

plead.


ray.


----------



## jo662

Guilty


----------



## autostratus

sentence


----------



## Drew

Porridge.


----------



## rayrecrok

oates.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Oats.


----------



## rayrecrok

crop.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

_trim
_


----------



## Drew

Svelte.


----------



## rayrecrok

skinny.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Spindled–shanked.


----------



## autostratus

spindle-legs


----------



## rayrecrok

furniture.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Chattels.


----------



## autostratus

property


----------



## Drew

Holdings.


----------



## rayrecrok

clasp.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

embrace


----------



## rayrecrok

hug.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Embosom.


----------



## autostratus

enfold


----------



## Drew

Obnubilate.


----------



## autostratus

obscure


----------



## rayrecrok

unclear.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Iffy.


----------



## autostratus

undecided


----------



## Drew

Wavering.


----------



## rayrecrok

dither.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pussyfoot.


----------



## rayrecrok

paw.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Claw.


----------



## rayrecrok

nail.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

salon


----------



## Drew

Parlour.


----------



## autostratus

maid


----------



## rayrecrok

bridesmaid.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Groomsman.


----------



## Wilmannie

horses


----------



## Drew

Zebras.


----------



## Wilmannie

Stripes


----------



## Drew

Stria.


----------



## autostratus

scarlike


----------



## rayrecrok

mark.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Signalise.


----------



## autostratus

indicate


----------



## Drew

Gesture.


----------



## autostratus

gesticulation


----------



## Drew

Motioning.


----------



## rayrecrok

point.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

decimal


----------



## Drew

Coinage.


----------



## rayrecrok

change.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Commutate.


----------



## autostratus

reverse


----------



## Drew

Vicissitude.


----------



## rayrecrok

variation.


4ray.


----------



## autostratus

difference


----------



## Drew

Residuum.


----------



## autostratus

unemployed


----------



## Drew

Idle.


----------



## autostratus

idol


----------



## rayrecrok

effigy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dummy.


----------



## autostratus

comforter


----------



## Drew

Consolator.


----------



## autostratus

reassuring


----------



## rayrecrok

confidence.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mettle.


----------



## autostratus

spirit


----------



## Drew

Pizzazz.


----------



## autostratus

pizza


----------



## Drew

Dough.


----------



## rayrecrok

bread.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

doughnut


----------



## Drew

Calories.


----------



## autostratus

energy


----------



## Drew

Effervescence.


----------



## autostratus

vivacity


----------



## Drew

Chirpiness.


----------



## autostratus

informal


----------



## Wilmannie

casual


----------



## Drew

Unpretentious.


----------



## autostratus

unassuming


----------



## rayrecrok

meek.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

submissive


----------



## Drew

Longanimous.


----------



## rayrecrok

restraint.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

restriction


----------



## Drew

Straightjacket.


----------



## autostratus

hospital


----------



## Drew

Lazaretto.


----------



## rayrecrok

infectious.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Communicable.


----------



## autostratus

contagious


----------



## rayrecrok

spread.


ray


----------



## autostratus

spreadsheet


----------



## rayrecrok

programe.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

application (as in App)


----------



## Drew

Assiduity.


----------



## autostratus

industriousness


----------



## Drew

Diligence.


----------



## rayrecrok

care.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

package


----------



## Drew

Conglomeration.


----------



## rayrecrok

lump.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

mass


----------



## autostratus

church


----------



## Drew

Ecclesiophobia.


----------



## autostratus

palpations


----------



## cabby

Hearty


----------



## autostratus

breakfast


----------



## Drew

Meal.


----------



## rayrecrok

worm.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Composter.


----------



## HermanHymer

wee


----------



## Drew

Lilliputian.


----------



## rayrecrok

imaginary.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

fictitious


----------



## Drew

Suppositious.


----------



## HermanHymer

suppository


----------



## rayrecrok

constipated.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

diarrhea


----------



## Drew

Skitters.


----------



## rayrecrok

skittles.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Alley.


----------



## HermanHymer

ginnel


----------



## Drew

Passage.


----------



## autostratus

opening


----------



## Drew

Fissure.


----------



## rayrecrok

volcanic.


ray


----------



## autostratus

eruption


----------



## Drew

Farting.


----------



## autostratus

farthing


----------



## Drew

Fourthing.


----------



## rayrecrok

quarter.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

final


----------



## Drew

Accommodate.


----------



## Drew

Two minutes too late??


----------



## rayrecrok

favour.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Memento.


----------



## autostratus

keepsake


----------



## Drew

Souvenir.


----------



## autostratus

reminder


----------



## Drew

Mnemonic.


----------



## autostratus

RoyG.Biv...........(He The Greatest Spiv)...from my school days. (Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet)


----------



## Drew

Blue, Orange, Green, Brown, Slate.


----------



## rayrecrok

secondary.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

school


----------



## Drew

Phrontistery.


----------



## autostratus

college


----------



## Drew

Coterie.


----------



## rayrecrok

group.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

gathering


----------



## Drew

Pucker.


----------



## autostratus

sucker


----------



## Drew

Lollipop.


----------



## rayrecrok

confectionary.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Candy.


----------



## rayrecrok

popping.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tootling.


----------



## rayrecrok

ambling.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rambling


----------



## Drew

Rose.


----------



## autostratus

bush


----------



## Drew

Platteland.


----------



## rayrecrok

Afrikaans.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Language.


----------



## rayrecrok

communicate.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

contact


----------



## Drew

Contiguity.


----------



## autostratus

contiguous


----------



## Drew

Conterminous.


----------



## rayrecrok

equal.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Matched.


----------



## bognormike

Hatched


----------



## Drew

Contrived.


----------



## HermanHymer

Deviousness


----------



## Drew

Underhand.


----------



## autostratus

dishonourable


----------



## rayrecrok

discharge.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

boil [ouch!]


----------



## Drew

Carbuncle.


----------



## rayrecrok

abscess.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Plook.


----------



## autostratus

pimple


----------



## rayrecrok

teenager.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Teenybopper.


----------



## rayrecrok

female.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Ladylike.


----------



## rayrecrok

breeding.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Generate.


----------



## rayrecrok

power.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Oomph.


----------



## rayrecrok

stood. (see what I did there)

ray.


----------



## autostratus

stud


----------



## Drew

Collar.


----------



## autostratus

arrest


----------



## rayrecrok

apprehend.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Incarcerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

porridge.


ray


----------



## autostratus

cholesterol


----------



## rayrecrok

steroid.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Alkaloid.


----------



## autostratus

morphine


----------



## Drew

Analgesic.


----------



## rayrecrok

painkiller.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Palliative.


----------



## rayrecrok

care.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Childmind.


----------



## rayrecrok

registered.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

birth


----------



## Drew

Accouchement.


----------



## rayrecrok

birth.


ray.


----------



## cabby

registration


----------



## autostratus

plate


----------



## Drew

River.


----------



## rayrecrok

flows.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

flowers


----------



## bognormike

Vase


----------



## Drew

Crystal.


----------



## autostratus

ornament


----------



## Drew

Gewgaw.


----------



## rayrecrok

bling.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

boiling


----------



## Drew

Blain.


----------



## rayrecrok

chilblain.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Itching.


----------



## autostratus

scratchng


----------



## Drew

Excoriate.


----------



## rayrecrok

abrading.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

erode


----------



## Drew

Weather.


----------



## rayrecrok

pattern.


ray


----------



## Drew

Mould.


----------



## autostratus

cheese


----------



## Drew

Caseous.


----------



## rayrecrok

damaged.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

broken


----------



## Drew

Shatter.


----------



## rayrecrok

shattered.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

shuttered


----------



## rayrecrok

closed.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Finalised.


----------



## rayrecrok

done.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

drone


----------



## Drew

Sluggard.


----------



## rayrecrok

idle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Workless.


----------



## nicholsong

Just posting so the option of cancelling notifications comes up.

Sorry for interference


----------



## autostratus

ignore


----------



## Drew

Contravene.


----------



## autostratus

defy


----------



## Drew

Thwart.


----------



## rayrecrok

stop.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

sign


----------



## Drew

Hieroglyphics.


----------



## rayrecrok

Egyptian.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Arabic.


----------



## autostratus

language


----------



## Drew

Vocalisation.


----------



## rayrecrok

talk.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

conversation


----------



## Drew

Colloquy.


----------



## rayrecrok

formal.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

conventional


----------



## rayrecrok

accepted.


ray


----------



## Drew

Mainstream.


----------



## rayrecrok

tributory.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

stream


----------



## Drew

Effusion.


----------



## Wilmannie

Outburst


----------



## autostratus

spurt


----------



## Drew

Sprint.


----------



## bognormike

rush


----------



## Drew

Clamour.


----------



## rayrecrok

racket.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Bangarang.


----------



## autostratus

hubbub


----------



## rayrecrok

chaos.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Omnishambles.


----------



## rayrecrok

compounded .


ray.


----------



## Drew

Commingle.


----------



## cabby

cojangle


----------



## Drew

Pedigree.


----------



## autostratus

chum


----------



## Drew

Playmate.


----------



## rayrecrok

companion.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Duenna.


----------



## rayrecrok

chaperone.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

escort


----------



## Drew

Hostess.


----------



## rayrecrok

woman.



ray.


----------



## autostratus

female


----------



## Drew

Ladylike.


----------



## rayrecrok

transgender.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Cisgender.


----------



## rayrecrok

matches.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

contests


----------



## Drew

Disputes.


----------



## rayrecrok

argument.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Ding–Dong.


----------



## rayrecrok

bell.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tocsin.


----------



## rayrecrok

alarm.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

burglar


----------



## HermanHymer

bugler


----------



## Drew

Signaller.


----------



## rayrecrok

trains.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

_trainer
_


----------



## Drew

Plimsoll.


----------



## rayrecrok

line.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Solidus.


----------



## rayrecrok

coin.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Fabricate.


----------



## rayrecrok

manufacture.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

assemble


----------



## Drew

Congregate.


----------



## rayrecrok

gather.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Summon.


----------



## rayrecrok

call.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Vociferate.


----------



## autostratus

complain


----------



## Drew

Mither.


----------



## rayrecrok

fuss.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Brouhaha.


----------



## bognormike

Brew


----------



## autostratus

hops


----------



## Drew

Unawares.


----------



## autostratus

unexpectedly


----------



## Drew

Surprised.


----------



## rayrecrok

fooled


ray.


----------



## Drew

Coquet.


----------



## rayrecrok

flirt.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Tease.


----------



## autostratus

comb


----------



## Drew

Rummage.


----------



## rayrecrok

scrounge.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

cadge


----------



## Drew

Bludge.


----------



## autostratus

bludgeon


----------



## rayrecrok

club.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Coterie.


----------



## rayrecrok

Clique.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Caucus.


----------



## autostratus

conclave


----------



## Drew

Powwow.


----------



## rayrecrok

indian.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Delaware.


----------



## autostratus

State


----------



## rayrecrok

territory.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

domain


----------



## Drew

Realm.


----------



## rayrecrok

kingdom.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Nation.


----------



## rayrecrok

native.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

nativity


----------



## Drew

Play.


----------



## rayrecrok

ground.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Crumble.


----------



## autostratus

dessert


----------



## Drew

Afters.


----------



## autostratus

pudding


----------



## rayrecrok

club.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Blackjack.


----------



## mikenewson

How do I get to the end of this to add word relevant to the last one!


----------



## mikenewson

Liquorice


----------



## Drew

Stick.


----------



## autostratus

adhere


----------



## rayrecrok

glue.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mucilage.


----------



## rayrecrok

viscous.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gloopy.


----------



## mikenewson

Coupling


----------



## Drew

Concatenate.


----------



## rayrecrok

joining.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Enlisting.


----------



## autostratus

enrole


----------



## rayrecrok

register.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Manifest.


----------



## autostratus

demonstrate


----------



## Drew

Protest.


----------



## mikenewson

Rally


----------



## Drew

Resurgence.


----------



## autostratus

rejuvenation


----------



## Drew

Restoring.


----------



## rayrecrok

return.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dividend.


----------



## rayrecrok

payment.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Honorarium.


----------



## mikenewson

Aquarium


----------



## Drew

Fishtank.


----------



## autostratus

fish


----------



## rayrecrok

scales.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Calibrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

adjustment.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Refinement.


----------



## autostratus

distillation


----------



## Drew

Fractionation.


----------



## autostratus

division


----------



## Drew

Disunity.


----------



## mikenewson

Bonding


----------



## Drew

Welding.


----------



## autostratus

Wedding


----------



## Drew

Coalesce.


----------



## autostratus

unite


----------



## Drew

Homogenise.


----------



## autostratus

milk


----------



## Drew

Fluid.


----------



## mikenewson

Viscosity


----------



## Drew

Friction.


----------



## autostratus

bearing


----------



## Drew

Whereabouts.


----------



## mikenewson

Sunshine


----------



## autostratus

pleasure


----------



## Drew

Hedonism.


----------



## mikenewson

Debauchery


----------



## HermanHymer

intemperance


----------



## Drew

Sottishness.


----------



## mikenewson

Scotland


----------



## Drew

S*o*ttishness.


----------



## autostratus

drunkeness


----------



## Drew

Dissipated.


----------



## autostratus

decadent


----------



## Drew

Epicurean.


----------



## autostratus

indulgent


----------



## Drew

Cosseting.


----------



## autostratus

overindulge


----------



## Drew

Immoderate.


----------



## autostratus

excessive


----------



## Drew

Inordinate.


----------



## autostratus

Disproportionate


----------



## Drew

Unequal.


----------



## autostratus

Disparate


----------



## Drew

Contrasting.


----------



## autostratus

contracting


----------



## Drew

Outsourcing.


----------



## rayrecrok

transferring.


ray.


----------



## Drew

redirection.


----------



## rayrecrok

diversion


ray.


----------



## Drew

Divergence.


----------



## autostratus

separation


----------



## Drew

Estrangement.


----------



## rayrecrok

alienate .


ray.


----------



## Drew

Devolve.


----------



## rayrecrok

transfer.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Transplant.


----------



## rayrecrok

plants


ray.


----------



## Drew

Spies.


----------



## autostratus

spices


----------



## Drew

Piquancy.


----------



## rayrecrok

agreeable.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Acquiescent.


----------



## autostratus

amenable


----------



## Drew

Susceptive.


----------



## rayrecrok

consenting.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Endorsing.


----------



## rayrecrok

approval .


ray.


----------



## Drew

Acclamation.


----------



## autostratus

applause


----------



## Drew

Adulation.


----------



## rayrecrok

fan.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Votary.


----------



## rayrecrok

religious.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sedulous.


----------



## rayrecrok

dedication.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Sanctification.


----------



## rayrecrok

holy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sanctified.


----------



## rayrecrok

bless.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Approve.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nod


----------



## Drew

Sleep.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

narcolepsy


----------



## Drew

Apnoea.


----------



## rayrecrok

inhalation .


ray.


----------



## Drew

Breathing.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

exhale


----------



## Drew

Exsufflicate.


----------



## rayrecrok

balloon .


ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Sphere


----------



## Drew

Bailiwick.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

jurisdiction


----------



## Drew

Ascendancy.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Sovereignty


----------



## Drew

Suzerainty.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Absolutism


----------



## Drew

Absolutisation.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Declare


----------



## Drew

Disseminate.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Promulgate


----------



## Drew

Publicise.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Announce


----------



## Drew

Preconize.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Beep


----------



## Drew

Pager.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Message


----------



## Drew

Errand. (Scottish)


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Shopping


----------



## Drew

Squealing.


----------



## rayrecrok

brakes.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Decelerate.


----------



## rayrecrok

stop.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Quell.


----------



## rayrecrok

remove.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Dispose.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

chuck


----------



## Drew

Abandon.


----------



## autostratus

reject


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Leave


----------



## Drew

Disembark.


----------



## rayrecrok

gangplank.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Pirates.


----------



## rayrecrok

brigand.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

highwayman


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Pirate


----------



## HermanHymer

hijacker


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Terrorist


----------



## Drew

Insurrectionist.


----------



## HermanHymer

floppy


----------



## Drew

Pendulous.


----------



## HermanHymer

Boobs


----------



## HermanHymer

HermanHymer said:


> floppy


An aside...
Bet I got you fooled with this one! It's a Rhodesian expression relating to terorists/insurrectionists which hopefully I won't have to explain. Definitely not pc!

As you were...


----------



## Drew

Mistakes.

(I spent nearly 10 years working in SA & "Southern Rhodesia" in the 60's, never came across that word.)


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong.


ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Drew said:


> Mistakes.
> 
> (I spent nearly 10 years working in SA & "Southern Rhodesia" in the 60's, never came across that word.)


Only came into use in the 70's with the "revolutionary war".

Was a good lifestyle into those days, wasn't it?

Okay back on topic...

Naughty


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Error


----------



## Drew

Accidentally.


----------



## rayrecrok

clumsy.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Impolitic.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Prudent


----------



## Drew

Sagacious.


----------



## rayrecrok

wise.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sagacious.


----------



## rayrecrok

shrewd.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Ingenious.


----------



## rayrecrok

igneous.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

rock


----------



## Drew

Boulder.


----------



## rayrecrok

dam.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Occlude.


----------



## rayrecrok

stop.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Pause.


----------



## rayrecrok

dither.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Temporize.


----------



## rayrecrok

avoid.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Refrain.


----------



## rayrecrok

old.

ray.


----------



## autostratus

decrepit


----------



## Drew

Superannuated.


----------



## rayrecrok

obsolete.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Bygone.


----------



## rayrecrok

age.


ray..


----------



## Drew

Ripen.


----------



## rayrecrok

fruit.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Reward.


----------



## rayrecrok

prize.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sweepstake.


----------



## rayrecrok

lottery.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tombola.


----------



## rayrecrok

bingo.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Exclamation.


----------



## rayrecrok

mark.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Correct.


----------



## Wilmannie

right


----------



## rayrecrok

angle.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

🐟 fish


----------



## moblee

Chips.


----------



## Drew

Fragments.


----------



## rayrecrok

bits.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Shards.


----------



## JanHank

Swarf


----------



## Drew

Filings.


----------



## Wilmannie

scrap


----------



## Drew

Dissension.


----------



## rayrecrok

division.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Conflict.


----------



## JanHank

Disagreement


----------



## Drew

Disaccord.


----------



## rayrecrok

odds.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Likelihood.


----------



## Wilmannie

Probability


----------



## autostratus

statistics


----------



## Drew

Information.


----------



## rayrecrok

news.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Gossip.


----------



## rayrecrok

rumors.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Canard.


----------



## rayrecrok

Duck.:grin2:

ray.


----------



## Drew

Fabric.


----------



## Wilmannie

Cloth


----------



## rayrecrok

woven.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Entwine.


----------



## rayrecrok

tangle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mishmash.


----------



## Wilmannie

waffle


----------



## Drew

Gobbledegook.


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbish.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

collection


----------



## JanHank

Offering


----------



## Drew

Sacrifice.


----------



## rayrecrok

slay.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Liquidate.


----------



## Wilmannie

Melt


----------



## Drew

Evaporate.


----------



## rayrecrok

steam.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Exhalation.


----------



## Wilmannie

Breath


----------



## Drew

Puff.


----------



## rayrecrok

smoke.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Preserve.


----------



## rayrecrok

save.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Stockpile.


----------



## rayrecrok

hoard.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Accumulate.


----------



## autostratus

gather


----------



## JanHank

Skirt


----------



## rayrecrok

Minnie.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Mouse.


----------



## JanHank

Trap


----------



## Drew

Ploy.


----------



## JanHank

Fool


----------



## Drew

Nincompoop.


----------



## rayrecrok

dope.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Heroin.


----------



## JanHank

drug


----------



## Drew

Lace.


----------



## JanHank

Train


----------



## Drew

Appendage.


----------



## JanHank

Attachment


----------



## rayrecrok

accessory.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Supplementary.


----------



## rayrecrok

more.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Multifarious.


----------



## JanHank

Numerous


----------



## Drew

Gazillions.


----------



## rayrecrok

lot.


ray.


----------



## Drew

River.


----------



## Wilmannie

Spey


----------



## Drew

Turbofan.


----------



## autostratus

portmanteau


----------



## Drew

Portfolio.


----------



## rayrecrok

paper.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Exegesis.


----------



## rayrecrok

scripture.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Writings.


----------



## rayrecrok

articles..


ray.


----------



## JanHank

Documents


----------



## Drew

Acquittance.


----------



## rayrecrok

bill.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

beak


----------



## rayrecrok

judge.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sheriff.


----------



## rayrecrok

badge.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hallmark.


----------



## autostratus

Origin


----------



## Wilmannie

source


----------



## rayrecrok

sauce.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Effrontery.


----------



## rayrecrok

cheek.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Impertinent.


----------



## autostratus

impediment


----------



## Drew

Hiccup.


----------



## rayrecrok

noise.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Bangarang.


----------



## rayrecrok

music.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Score.


----------



## autostratus

twenty


----------



## Drew

Result.


----------



## rayrecrok

test.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Assess.


----------



## Wilmannie

Measure


----------



## Drew

Evaluate.


----------



## Wilmannie

Weigh


----------



## Drew

Oppress.


----------



## rayrecrok

control.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Restrain.


----------



## autostratus

subdue


----------



## Drew

Clobber.


----------



## Wilmannie

strike


----------



## Drew

Instigate.


----------



## rayrecrok

start.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Source.


----------



## Wilmannie

Find


----------



## Drew

Detect.


----------



## rayrecrok

feel.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Fondle.


----------



## autostratus

caress


----------



## Drew

Embrace.


----------



## rayrecrok

wrap.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Swathe.


----------



## rayrecrok

land.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Disembark.


----------



## rayrecrok

leave.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Awol.


----------



## autostratus

word?


----------



## Drew

Speech.


----------



## rayrecrok

communicate.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Transmit.


----------



## rayrecrok

radio.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

Times


----------



## Drew

Simultaneously.


----------



## autostratus

together


----------



## rayrecrok

congenital.


ray.


----------



## autostratus

inherited


----------



## Drew

Bequeathed.


----------



## autostratus

legacy


----------



## rayrecrok

will.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Determination.


----------



## autostratus

diagnosis


----------



## Drew

Interpretation.


----------



## Wilmannie

understanding


----------



## Drew

Sagacity.


----------



## rayrecrok

wisdom.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sagacious.


----------



## rayrecrok

judgment.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Decision.


----------



## autostratus

resolution


----------



## Drew

Aspiration.


----------



## autostratus

wheezing


----------



## Drew

Spluttering.


----------



## rayrecrok

noise.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Babel.


----------



## rayrecrok

tower.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Obelisk.


----------



## rayrecrok

monument.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Mausoleum.


----------



## rayrecrok

death.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Extirpation.


----------



## rayrecrok

gone.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Awol.


----------



## JanHank

Deserter


----------



## Drew

Apostate.


----------



## JanHank

Turncoat


----------



## Drew

Tergiversator.


----------



## rayrecrok

wriggle.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Squirm.


----------



## Wilmannie

Worm


----------



## Drew

Invertebrate.


----------



## rayrecrok

slug.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Bullet.


----------



## Wilmannie

proof


----------



## rayrecrok

fact.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Reality.


----------



## rayrecrok

verify.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Authenticate.


----------



## rayrecrok

proof.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Evidence.


----------



## rayrecrok

court.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Quadrangle.


----------



## rayrecrok

four.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Tetrastich.


----------



## rayrecrok

poem.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Verselet.


----------



## rayrecrok

rhyme.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Limerick.


----------



## rayrecrok

Ireland.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Hibernia.


----------



## rayrecrok

Latin.

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Roman


----------



## Drew

Fish.


----------



## Wilmannie

chips


----------



## Drew

Jetton.


----------



## Wilmannie

token


----------



## Drew

Counter.


----------



## Wilmannie

abacus


----------



## Drew

Calculator.


----------



## rayrecrok

count.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Kayoed.


----------



## rayrecrok

knockout.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Eliminate.


----------



## rayrecrok

remove.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Eradicate.


----------



## rayrecrok

kill.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Dispatch.


----------



## rayrecrok

post.

ray


----------



## Drew

Column.


----------



## rayrecrok

structure.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Framework.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

trellis


----------



## Drew

Reticulation.


----------



## rayrecrok

grid.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Reticulum.


----------



## rayrecrok

constellation .

ray.


----------



## Drew

Astrological.


----------



## rayrecrok

horoscopes .

ray.


----------



## Drew

Forecast.


----------



## rayrecrok

shipping.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Lanes.


----------



## Wilmannie

traffic


----------



## Drew

Movement.


----------



## rayrecrok

motion.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Proposal.


----------



## rayrecrok

plan.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Blueprint.


----------



## Wilmannie

negative


----------



## Drew

Fatalistic.


----------



## rayrecrok

inevitable.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Fated.


----------



## rayrecrok

decided.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Undisputed.


----------



## rayrecrok

result.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Sequelae.


----------



## rayrecrok

medical.

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

Medicine


----------



## rayrecrok

cure.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

smoke


----------



## rayrecrok

fire.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Galvanize.


----------



## Wilmannie

coat


----------



## Drew

Bedaub.


----------



## rayrecrok

slap.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Precisely.


----------



## Wilmannie

exactly


----------



## Drew

Unerringly.


----------



## rayrecrok

certain.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Undifferentiated.


----------



## rayrecrok

difficult.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Nightmarish.


----------



## rayrecrok

spooky.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Petrifying.


----------



## rayrecrok

stony.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

ground


----------



## Drew

Coffee.


----------



## rayrecrok

smell.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Malodorous.


----------



## rayrecrok

stink.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Fetid.


----------



## rayrecrok

aroma.

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

perfume


----------



## Drew

Redolence.


----------



## rayrecrok

nose.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Disinter.


----------



## rayrecrok

corpse.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Cadaver.


----------



## Wilmannie

body


----------



## Drew

Association.


----------



## rayrecrok

guild.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Sisterhood.


----------



## Wilmannie

family


----------



## Drew

Kinsfolk.


----------



## rayrecrok

people.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Citizenry.


----------



## Wilmannie

nationality


----------



## Drew

Ethnicity.


----------



## Wilmannie

culture


----------



## Drew

Husbandry.


----------



## rayrecrok

breeding.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Procreate.


----------



## Wilmannie

Birth


----------



## Drew

Parturition.


----------



## rayrecrok

labour.


ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

party


----------



## Drew

Shivoo.


----------



## rayrecrok

celebration.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Jollification.


----------



## rayrecrok

spree.

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

fling


----------



## rayrecrok

throw.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Discard.


----------



## rayrecrok

rubbish.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Poppycock.


----------



## rayrecrok

tripe.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Ruminant.


----------



## Wilmannie

cow


----------



## rayrecrok

horn.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Outgrowth.


----------



## rayrecrok

knob.0

ray.


----------



## Drew

Widgeons.


----------



## Wilmannie

Birds


----------



## Drew

Avifauna.


----------



## rayrecrok

region.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Neighbourhood.


----------



## rayrecrok

others.


ray.


----------



## Drew

Additional.


----------



## rayrecrok

grow.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Develop.


----------



## rayrecrok

film.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Patina.


----------



## rayrecrok

Verdigris.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Encrustation.


----------



## Wilmannie

barnacles


----------



## rayrecrok

Crustacea.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Arthropods.


----------



## rayrecrok

exoskeleton.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Endoskeleton.


----------



## rayrecrok

bones.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Skeletal.


----------



## rayrecrok

frame.

ray.


----------



## Drew

Chassis.


----------



## rayrecrok

car.

ray.


----------



## gm. caravan solution

To late


----------



## rayrecrok

gone.

ray.


----------



## Wilmannie

left


----------



## Drew

Starboard.


----------



## Wilmannie

Port


----------



## Drew

Embrasure.


----------



## Wilmannie

door


----------



## Drew

Portal.


----------



## Wilmannie

Entry


----------



## Drew

Ingress.


----------



## Wilmannie

access


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Exit


----------



## Drew

Withdraw.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

run


----------



## Drew

Vamoose.


----------



## JanHank

Scram


----------



## Drew

Skedaddle.


----------



## JanHank

Scoot


----------



## Drew

Hurtle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Vamoose


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Vamoose


Had that 5 back from Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah, soz


----------



## Wilmannie

So?


----------



## Drew

Soever.


----------



## Wilmannie

swerve !


----------



## Wilmannie

Dodge


----------



## Drew

Artifice.


----------



## Wilmannie

deceit


----------



## Drew

Knavery.


----------



## Wilmannie

wicked!


----------



## Drew

Ungodly.


----------



## moblee

satanical


----------



## Drew

Ghoulish.


----------



## moblee

Spirit


----------



## Drew

Anima,


----------



## Wilmannie

mineral


----------



## Drew

Inorganic.


----------



## Wilmannie

Chemicals


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ammonia


----------



## GMJ

Bleach


----------



## f8cmyqqraaaahs

word solver


----------



## Webby1

Arsehole.......................... (apparently some people do bleach them)


----------

